# Giveaway Thread (general info)



## thedoc007

I view CPF as a virtual community. Members help each other out, we share laughs (and occasionally cringes) and we generally have a good time, even when we are debating some technical point. I want to foster that feeling of community, and encourage new members to spend some time here. With that in mind, I'm creating this thread to host regular giveaways. When I say regular, I mean that I will be doing many of them over time - I really have no idea how often at this point. And I know if I set a rigid schedule, I'll regret it later.

I may give away cells, chargers, accessories, lights, or even random stuff that isn't light related. The giveaway might be a four dollar Sipik knockoff, or it might be a TK75vn, or anything in between. I'll even be happy to entertain suggestions...keeping in mind that I am on a budget, of course. If anyone else is interested in this type of thing, feel free to join in! I figure most of the regulars here have disposable income, or lights that no longer use/want, or both. Why not share the wealth with your fellow enthusiasts? The Christmas giveaway is great, but there is no reason why we can't do a similar thing year round.

I will post more detailed rules for each giveaway in the second post in this thread. I may do first come first served, or I may pick a number, or I may ask you to explain how you will benefit from the giveaway. Sometimes I will request only a limited number of entries...other times I will accept as many valid entries as the time-frame allows. Either way, only one entry per person per giveaway is allowed. If you try to make multiple entries, you will be disqualified. Please do not quote someone else's key phrase...this will just create confusion.

If you are the winner of a giveaway, unless you have contacted me BEFORE you enter the giveaway to make special arrangements, you must contact me with your choice (if applicable) and a name and shipping address within 48 hours. If your choice is holding up the shipping for others, you must contact me or post in the thread within 24 hours. Not fair to make other people wait...usually I specify an end date/time, so you will know when you need to check in. Also, generally speaking, I will post in the thread to announce the winners. So it would be a good idea to either subscribe to the thread, or failing that, to at least check in when the giveaway is over. I will only send PMs if clarification is needed, or to respond to a question.

Be advised that CPF does not grant private messaging privileges until you have a few posts. Although I don't specify a minimum (nothing wrong with helping a newbie get started) you need to have enough posts to PM (I believe three posts is currently the absolute minimum set by CPF). 

For all giveaways, you agree not to sell item(s) you have won. If you end up not liking it, you can always give it away again...but selling it off for a profit is not in the spirit of this thread. If you don't plan to use it, or give it to someone who will, please refrain from entering. This thread is meant to share the hobby with people who might not otherwise get a chance to own and use items. Let us all keep that in mind.

If you don't read the rules for each giveaway, you will not be considered. Please take the time to carefully read and follow the rules so that we can avoid any issues.

Past giveaways:
2014 (the year in summary)
01/08/2015: Convoy S6 NW + NiteIze holster + Samsung 25R to Romanko
01/31/2015: Convoy L4 + NCR18650BD + extension tube to eraursls1984
02/09/2015: Thorfire PF01 to scwood, donated by Louise1992 (Amazon seller Eachinedirect)
02/13/2015: Fenix E99Ti to BigTzzy, donated by Fenix Store (www.fenix-store.com)
02/20/2015: Olight M22 kit to Pegaso, donated by Olight (www.olightworld.com)
02/23/2015: Paracord bracelet to Beamhead
02/23/2015: Paracord bracelet to Supernatural
03/09/2015: Xtar R30 kit to maro69camaro, donated by Xtar (www.xtarlight.com)
03/09/2015: Big Bang Theory seasons 3-5 (DVD) to light-modder
03/20/2015: Olight S15 to LightWalker, donated by Olight (www.olightworld.com)
03/28/2015: Armytek Wizard Pro headlamp to dragonhaertt, donated by Armytek (www.armytek.com)
03/28/2015: Thorfire PF01 to ronniepudding
03/30/2015: Ultrafire WF-501b + NiteIze holster + SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to chuckhov
04/03/2015: Fenix TK09 to potpot, donated by Me+Light=Addiction
04/06/2015: Titanium Thrunite Ti to Beamhead
04/10/2015: iTP A3 EOS to mina
04/10/2015: L3 Illumination L10 (XP-G2) to gunga
04/10/2015: Fenix E01 to Double Barrel
04/10/2015: Sunwayman R01A to Anybodysguess
04/14/2015: Titanium Thrunite Ti to rpm00
04/14/2015: Nitecore Tube to chuckhov
04/14/2015: Fenix E01 to jabe1
04/17/2015: Sunwayman P25C to coachnick, donated by Sunwayman (www.sunwayman.com)
04/18/2015: Xtar WK50 to timbo114
04/18/2015: Nitecore Tube to morestag
04/20/2015: Klarus Mi02 to prnguinpoo
04/24/2015: ZRayvn + NiteIze holster + Samsung 25R to bdogps
05/04/2015: Trit, emitter, grease, and holster to Crazyeddiethefirst, donated by timbo114
05/04/2015: Epsilon ED-P71 to desmobob, donated by timbo114
05/07/2015: Olight SR Mini + 3*SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to timbo114
05/11/2015: Thrunite TiS to scwood
05/11/2015: Ebay 532nm laser + SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to chuckhov
05/22/2015: FourSevens Preon P2 to radiopej, donated by Foursevens (www.foursevens.com)
05/26/2015: Eagletac D25 Mini AAA (Nichia 219) to morestag, donated by moshow9
05/30/2015: Tank007 E09 to chuckhov
06/05/2015: Nitecore UM20 to kst, donated by scwood
06/06/2015: Sunwayman C22C to Telly, donated by Sunwayman (www.sunwayman.com)
06/06/2015: L3 Illumination L10 (XP-G2) to jpil
06/06/2015: Lumintop Tool AAA to Eneloops
06/06/2015: Olight i3s to ronniepudding
06/12/2015: Eagletac SX25L3 + 3*Eagletac 3400 mAh 18650 to srvctec, donated by MoldyOldy
06/15/2015: Ultrafire WF-501b (UV) + Eagletac 3100 mAh 18650 to ACruceSalus
06/19/2015: Black Shadow Terminator to vinhnguyen54, donated by MoldyOldy
06/19/2015: 4*SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to vinhnguyen54
06/19/2015: Copper Maratac AAA + diffuser to gunga
06/19/2015: Xeno E03 (neutral) to xxo
06/19/2015: Rayus C01 (Nichia) to moshow9
06/25/2015: Modder's kit to potpot, donated by gunga
06/25/2015: Modder's kit to thedoc007, donated by gunga
06/30/2015: Thorfire VG10 + Eagletac 3100 mAh 18650 to mattw
07/06/2015: Nitecore TM26 + 4*Eagletac 3400 mAh 18650 to datiLED, donated by MoldyOldy
07/06/2015: Thorfire PF02 to mattw
07/06/2015: Zebralight SC62w + SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to KeepingItLight
07/24/2015: Thrunite TN35 + 3*Eagletac 3400 mAh 18650 to Eagles1181, donated by MoldyOldy
08/24/2015: Sunwayman C21C + Eagletac 3400 mAh 18650 to lightknot, donated by MoldyOldy 
08/24/2015: 4*AA Eneloop + BQ-CC17 to naked2
08/24/2015: NetGear GS108Tv2 switch to Anybodysguess, donated by MoldyOldy
08/24/2015: NetGear GS105 switch to MJPIA, donated by MoldyOldy
09/04/2015: Modded Maglite to lunas, donated by mjgsxr
10/06/2015: Olight SR51 + 2*Eagletac 3100 mAh 18650 + 6*Surefire CR123 to SA Condor
10/22/2015: FourSevens S18 to wacbzz, donated by ZombieBob
01/04/2016: Fenix PD35vn to desmobob, donated by Me+Light=Addiction
01/16/2016: Thrunite T10S to ewhenn, donated by MoldyOldy
01/30/2016: Fenix PD35 + Orbtronic 3400 mAh 18650 to Flashy808
01/30/2016: Xtar VP1 to kst, donated by MoldyOldy 
02/27/2016: Convoy S2+ + Keeppower 3400 mAh 18650 to Chaitanya
04/30/2016: Fenix PD40 + FourSevens 4000 mAh 26650 to noboneshotdog, donated by MoldyOldy
04/30/2016: Fenix CL20 lantern + 2*Eneloop AA to MAD777, donated by MoldyOldy


----------



## thedoc007

*Reserved for active giveaways.*

Reserved.


----------



## novice

*Re: Giveaway thread*

How kind of you! I just started working at a volunteer telephone line, and I hear about a great deal of "non-kindness" towards callers. Perhaps, over time, others will be moved to offer up things that they never ended up using.


----------



## mcnair55

*Re: Giveaway thread*

I run a project for Mattel the toy company with a model Land Rover,the idea is fairly simple you nominate to be on a country stop,you take a few pics and send it on to the next person in the chain and it has to be back in the US&A by mid July.The postage and customs is not to bad and it recently went missing on route to South Africa but turned up in the end.The model has a travel passport and all must get it stamped/signed.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Giveaway thread*



novice said:


> How kind of you! I just started working at a volunteer telephone line, and I hear about a great deal of "non-kindness" towards callers. Perhaps, over time, others will be moved to offer up things that they never ended up using.



That is the idea. Hope the volunteering is going well.



mcnair55 said:


> I run a project for Mattel the toy company with a model Land Rover,the idea is fairly simple you nominate to be on a country stop,you take a few pics and send it on to the next person in the chain and it has to be back in the US&A by mid July.The postage and customs is not to bad and it recently went missing on route to South Africa but turned up in the end.The model has a travel passport and all must get it stamped/signed.



I wouldn't have any idea how to do that...how does a toy acquire a passport? 

If I shipped internationally, I would have to look up customs/shipping restrictions for each destination country, and figure out if VAT taxes apply, and fiil out more paperwork, and increase my costs. Since all of this stuff is coming directly out of pocket, that is a problem. I wish I could make it available to everyone, but I don't think it is practical.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Giveaway Rules*

First giveaway is live!


----------



## shelm

*Re: Giveaway Rules*

*SHELM LUCKY DRAW*


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Giveaway Rules*

Deleted. No longer applies.


----------



## Ryp

*Re: Giveaway Rules*

This is very generous of you doc, thanks!


----------



## ven

*Re: Giveaway Rules*

Well done doc,i :bow: in unworthiness :thumbsup:

Great thread,great guy=win win:twothumbs


----------



## Romanko

*Re: Giveaway Rules*

*I'll take the TM11vn bundle
*I've got DQG 18650 v/2 but it doesn't work correctly.I've got 3 pieces of unprotected 18650 3400 and ml 102 charger.


----------



## CamoNinja

*Re: Giveaway Rules*

*I'll take the TM11vn bundle. If I was to win you can keep the charger to pass on. Thank you for your contribution. 
*


----------



## taylorst

*Re: Giveaway Rules*

Thanks for the giveaway. I just wonder how long this thread will go. Keep going.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Giveaway Rules*



ven said:


> Great thread,great guy=win win:twothumbs



I know some good people on CPF, and you are one of them. I'm counting on your help to bump the thread whenever things slow down! 

You should see the pile of stuff I have. Other than a few things I gifted, I've kept virtually every light, accessory, and cell I've ever bought. Now that I know better what I will actually use on a regular basis, I'm shedding everything extra (and I'm going to be ordering a few things, too). I plan for this thread to be pretty active for a while.



I'm glad everyone has followed the requested format so far. Makes it much easier for me to find posts. Romanko, and CamoNinja, you guys are in the running also!


----------



## Tmack

*Re: Giveaway Rules*

We do a thing on Lpf that's pretty cool. 
It's the wandering box. 
It's full of hosts, diodes, chargers, orings, lenses etc. Anything you may have and not need. It's a pretty full box too lol. 

The box travels to people on a list, and you take out what you need, put in something equivalent or greater, and pass it to the next person. 
That way we can optimize all the stuff we have, and get rid of what sits. 

Maybe we can do a wandering box here.


----------



## ven

*Re: Giveaway Rules*

No probs doc,will bump it when needed:thumbsup:


----------



## Snesley Wipes

*I'll take the TM11vn bundle. *Thank you for the opportunity doc!


----------



## gunga

Sure. I'm in. I'll take the tm11vn bundle. Id also like to give stuff away too.


----------



## Bruno28

wow thats so cool of you to give away!
I'll take the TM11vn bundle please!


----------



## ACruceSalus

"I'll take the TM11vn bundle"


----------



## AardvarkSagus

Excellent thread! I'm going to sit this one out since I definitely have a few lights of similar caliber, but it's awesome to see more CPF generosity! Maybe I'll try to get in on the giveaway fun at some point too.


----------



## thedoc007

Daily bump. Giving away a TM11vn. If you want it, read the first two posts in this thread, and you'll know what to do.


----------



## Isaiah6113

I'll take the TM11vn bundle. 

How exciting! A splendid way of getting into li-ion, I've done the studying that's for sure. Thank you for this wonderful opportunity.


----------



## Gin & Tonic

Such a generous thing for you to do! I will be sure and subscribe to this thread so I can see the cool stuff your sharing with others.


----------



## blo9

Delivery to Sweden?
I'll take the tm11vn bundle

I can skip the charger since I have one good Xtar VP1. Got one old Fenix PD32 (first gen) 18650 light.


----------



## NutSAK

I'll take the TM11vn bundle 

(minus charger)


----------



## matlocc

"I'll take the TM11vn bundle" I would like the chance to be chosen worthy of the tm11vn bundle. Just joined the forum a few months back and finally realized there are some incredible lights out there. My first real light purchase was last week. I got myself a nitecore hc90 moded by vin. Now I feel like the coolest guy in my neighborhood.
Thanks for the chance to experience a real flashlight.


----------



## Tmack

Fantastic headlamp. I'm also a proud owner of a hc90vn. 

Good luck!


----------



## thedoc007

matlocc said:


> I would like the chance to be chosen worthy of the tm11vn bundle.



In that case, you might want to read the first two posts again. Your request is not in the proper format. Sorry to keep harping on it, but I want to be as fair and consistent as possible. It also makes it easier for me to find the posts that need to be counted in the drawing.


----------



## Blglover96

I'll take the TM11vn bundle .... Please


----------



## nagod

Ill take the TM11vn bundle.thanks


----------



## Bigpal

I'll take the TM11vn bundle!

But you can pass on the charger and cells to another member.
This light would get used every single day.
Thank you for your kindness


----------



## click here

I'll take the TM11vn bundle. I have been using an s20 L2 on my bike and this would be fantastic to have. And for 99 cents I can get a hose clamp large enough to mount it. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## crucialcolin

"I'll take the TM11vn bundle".


----------



## Ryp

crucialcolin said:


> Down for that TM11vn bundle as well  I can see it getting tons of usage this summer





thedoc007 said:


> In that case, you might want to read the first two posts again. Your request is not in the proper format. Sorry to keep harping on it, but I want to be as fair and consistent as possible. It also makes it easier for me to find the posts that need to be counted in the drawing.


----------



## tatasal

Very nice giveaway prize!


----------



## thedoc007

Ryp, if you were quoting me to show crucialcolin had asked for it, I realize that. But he did not use the requested format. The way I'm finding the people who have entered is to do a search for the exact phrase. If you type it wrong, or choose not to phrase it in the way I asked, it isn't going to count. I'm trying to give people the opportunity to correct it before the drawing. 

There have been several others with the same issue. This is a giveaway thread...take a couple minutes to read the first two posts carefully, and it will be easier for all of us.


----------



## Ryp

I quoted you to tell him he did not request in the proper format.


----------



## Let It Bleed

"I'll take the TM11vn bundle"


----------



## nagod

"I'll take the TM11vn bundle"


----------



## thedoc007

Let It Bleed said:


> "I'll take the TM11vn bundle"



You are in. Nagod, you too.


----------



## [email protected]

"I'll take the TM11vn bundle"
No need for a charger, I have a couple single 18650 lights for work and a good charger. 
I could definatly put a TM11 to use around the house but funds are kinda tight on a correctional officer salary.


----------



## crucialcolin

Fixed. Didn't want to muck up my edited post with extra info but I think this is great idea! Who knows maybe we can get a whole light exchange/giveaway thing going on  Thanks to the thedoc007 for this opportunity!


----------



## thedoc007

crucialcolin said:


> Fixed. Didn't want to muck up my edited post with extra info but I think this is great idea! Who knows maybe we can get a whole light exchange/giveaway thing going on



No problem with adding extra stuff to your posts...just so long as you have the right phrase, we are good.

I've already had someone volunteer some lights for me to give away...sent me several lights that should be here sometime next week. You know who you are, so thanks! I have no details yet - curious to see what is in store myself. So my dastardly plan is working!


----------



## Viperbart

Nothing like people coming together to help others. Great idea!
I will pass this awesome giveaway, and probably any other after this, as I live in Canada.


----------



## viperxp

"I'll take the TM11vn bundle"


----------



## thedoc007

Viperbart said:


> Nothing like people coming together to help others. Great idea!
> I will pass this awesome giveaway, and probably any other after this, as I live in Canada.



This is one of the few giveaways for which I am willing to do international shipping. Don't want to deny people the chance just because they don't live in the USA. Smaller stuff, it isn't worth the hassle, but this is large enough to be worth it. Feel free to enter if you want it!


----------



## Viperbart

Sweet! 

"I'll take the TM11vn bundle"

I wouldn't need the charger as I have one already. 
This would be great to replace my old 3C Maglite for things that go bump in the night!
Thank you for the chance to play doc!


----------



## Richsvt

"I'll take the TM11vn bundle"
thank you excellent idea for a thread...


----------



## thedoc007

Last chance to enter the giveaway! Will pick a name tomorrow morning.


----------



## thedoc007

Crucialcolin is the randomly selected winner. Congratulations! Please provide me with a shipping address at your earliest convenience. Also, let me know if you need the charger + cells, or just the light.


----------



## thedoc007

I've also started the next giveaway, just some Surefire CR123s. If you are interested, read the second post in this thread, and you will know what to do. First come, first served in this case. Hoping to ship today.


----------



## wedlpine

I'll take the CR123s


----------



## thedoc007

wedlpine said:


> I'll take the CR123s



They are yours. PM with a shipping address as soon as you can. Hoping to ship today.


----------



## radiopej

This is very nice of you. A little bummed that I won't be able to join from here in Australia, but it's an awesome thing to do.


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> This is very nice of you. A little bummed that I won't be able to join from here in Australia, but it's an awesome thing to do.



Some giveaways will be OK to ship internationally. Just can't mail loose lithium-ion cells, and it doesn't make sense to pay $15 to ship a couple small things in any case. But stay tuned...the TM11vn is not the last bundle I have to go out.


----------



## crucialcolin

thedoc007 said:


> Crucialcolin is the randomly selected winner. Congratulations! Please provide me with a shipping address at your earliest convenience. Also, let me know if you need the charger + cells, or just the light.



Awesome cant believe I won! Your awesome thedoc007. Sending you my info now..


----------



## thedoc007

TM11vn bundle and CR123s both shipped today. Enjoy!


----------



## wedlpine

Thank you very much!


----------



## thedoc007

Have a couple holsters - FourSevens MMU-X and Eagletac G25C2. Have no use for either one. Not posting any rules or special conditions...if anyone wants them, let me know.


----------



## Chevy-SS

Great thread. I am a true believer in 'give-aways', LOL. In the last two years, I have given away well over 100 flashlights. My most frequent gift is the iTP A3 'Upgrade' flashlight. I was really disappointed to see these lights discontinued, as this was the perfect little gift for ANYONE, any gender or age. People just love powerful AAA keychain lights.

I encourage everyone to buy a batch of small lights (be generous and make them high quality) and start giving them away. You'll be amazed at how people will remember the gift. *But don't be a giver because you're expecting something in return. Just give, because it's the right thing to do. :thumbsup:*


----------



## thedoc007

Chevy-SS said:


> *But don't be a giver because you're expecting something in return. Just give, because it's the right thing to do. :thumbsup:*



Other than the satisfaction. That is always a benefit, regardless of whether or not there is any material gain. Giving stuff away is fun!


----------



## ven

Congrats crucialcolin, love the tm lights , well done the doc,awesome chap:twothumbs


----------



## Tmack

thedoc007 said:


> Other than the satisfaction. That is always a benefit, regardless of whether or not there is any material gain. Giving stuff away is fun!



Giving stuff away is fun when you get a truly grateful reaction. I love to hear people win that never win anything, or don't really get to buy what they are given. Makes me smile when I hear how happy they get.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is posted and live. Couple AAA lights donated by another member who wishes to remain anonymous - thank you! 

Read the first two posts in this thread, and you'll know what to do. Good luck!


----------



## weez82

thedoc007 said:


> Next giveaway is posted and live. Couple AAA lights donated by another member who wishes to remain anonymous - thank you!
> 
> Read the first two posts in this thread, and you'll know what to do. Good luck!



Looks like this is turning into a community thing. Thats awesome . Wish I had some stuff worth giving away


----------



## Bigpal

I'll take the AAA light!

An anonymous giver - that is a kind soul. Thank you!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Awesome members.


----------



## NutSAK

I'll take the AAA light!


----------



## ACruceSalus

I'll take the AAA light!


----------



## rpm00

I'll take the AAA light!


----------



## rpm00

What a generous idea! Now to dig through my collection. Maybe I'll add something to the pot. How would that work if I'm in canada?


----------



## thedoc007

NutSAK has pick number one - please let me know your choice. ACruceSalus gets the other one. Please, both of you, PM me with a shipping address at your earliest convenience. I'd like to get them both shipped tomorrow morning.

The G25C2 and MMU-X holsters are still available for anyone who wants them.


----------



## thedoc007

rpm00 said:


> What a generous idea! Now to dig through my collection. Maybe I'll add something to the pot. How would that work if I'm in canada?



However you want it to work. Your giveaway, your rules! But if you are in Canada, you aren't eligible for the AAA light. You'll note that I specified USA shipping only...it isn't worth doing international shipping unless a light is pretty expensive, in my opinion. Ends up being a large part of the cost, for smaller items. If you are indeed in Canada, ACruceSalus is the alternate recipient for light number two.


----------



## ACruceSalus

Thank you thedoc007 and others that are doing this. You're being quite generous and making this forum that much more fun! :twothumbs

EDIT: I noticed after I posted this that I might be the winner of one of the AAAs. Let me know if you need my mailing address. If so then I'll use it for awhile until I can afford another one and then pass it along to my 9 year old grandson. I gave him an inexpensive Costco Techlite but this would fit the bill really nicely as he's a little afraid of the dark and would be good for him to take to bed. We have to start them young.


----------



## thedoc007

I've talked to rpm00 via PM. NutSAK has first choice, ACruceSalus will receive the other. So yes, I do need a shipping address!


----------



## Javora

thedoc007 said:


> The G25C2 and MMU-X holsters are still available for anyone who wants them.



I'll take the G25C2 holster please. Thank you.


----------



## thedoc007

Javora said:


> I'll take the G25C2 holster please. Thank you.



Replied via PM.


----------



## NutSAK

Thanks for the giveaway doc! I'll take the Pelican. PM inbound.


----------



## thedoc007

NutSAK, ACruceSalus, your packages have been shipped.


----------



## crucialcolin

Just wanted to say the TM11vn bundle has arrived. Actually it came yesterday. Excited would be an understatement! I still cant believe I won again and this will be my first real flashlight(well besides a Thrunite TN12 I recently purchased for EDC as well). I have a feeling though the TM11vm will be the light that I get the most use out of and will most likely be replacing my old 4D LED Maglite that loved to eat D cell batteries for lunch. Speaking of which you also saved me from having to buy a charger because funnily enough before this I was going to purchase the exact same i4 and Soshine 18650's for the Thrunite. Maybe two minds think a like  Thanks again thedoc007 

Time to start charging. I'm hoping they wont take too long I can play with it tonight or even this weekend . Plus I don't like to charge any batteries(even regular enloops) without placing them on my ceramic tile kitchen counter when I can keep an eye on it as well. Today I'm lucky enough to free to do so


----------



## thedoc007

Glad to know it arrived OK, thanks for posting!

Next giveaway is active...Xtar high drain 26650. USA shipping only. Check first two posts in this thread, and you'll know what to do.


----------



## Ezeriel

"I'll take the Xta.... wait.. no I won't.. I don't even know what it is lol



...hehe I'm such a newbie 


PS grats to the winner!


----------



## thedoc007

Ezeriel said:


> "I'll take the Xta.... wait.. no I won't.. I don't even know what it is lol
> 
> ...hehe I'm such a newbie



Heh, we all were at one point. A 26650 is a lithium-ion cell, the same size as a C size alkaline, but with a different voltage, and capable of delivering a LOT more current. 26mm is the diameter, and it is 65mm long, hence the name.


----------



## thedoc007

Javora said:


> I'll take the G25C2 holster please. Thank you.



Shipped your holster today. Should be there tomorrow or Wednesday. 

Xtar 26650 is still available! Gotta be someone who needs it...if no one claims it in the next couple days, I'll probably just open it up to the first person who asks for it. After all, the most important thing is that it will get used. Not doing me any good sitting on the shelf...


----------



## Javora

Awesome, Thank you Doc. I'll let you know when it arrives.


----------



## wedlpine

thedoc007 said:


> Shipped your holster today. Should be there tomorrow or Wednesday.
> 
> Xtar 26650 is still available! Gotta be someone who needs it...if no one claims it in the next couple days, I'll probably just open it up to the first person who asks for it. After all, the most important thing is that it will get used. Not doing me any good sitting on the shelf...




I could use the 26650 for my Maelstroms, but I already participated in the giveaway with the 8 CR123's. I think I only have one 26650 between the three or four lights that take 26650's.


----------



## ACruceSalus

thedoc007 and anonymous (you know who you are) thank you for the AAA FL and the button lights which arrived today. One button FL immediately went to my grandson who is having fun with it and I put the other one on my bag as an emergency flashlight in case I lose the AAA. I don't have an EDC because of our budget and the AAA fits the bill for now. My plan is to save up some money and get another EDC flashlight and give the AAA to my grandson. I think he'll really like it. I let him know these came from here and kind people like you gave them to us. I know it has made a good impression on him.

It's amazing how far a little kindness goes.  TY for enabling me to share this act of kindness.


----------



## thedoc007

wedlpine said:


> I could use the 26650 for my Maelstroms, but I already participated in the giveaway with the 8 CR123's. I think I only have one 26650 between the three or four lights that take 26650's.



I have the opposite problem...three 26650s, and only one light that uses them. Got a couple different ones to try out, and then bought a higher-capacity one later.

Looking at your list of lights, though, it seems you can very easily afford to buy some extra cells. :devil: That is a very nice collection.


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus said:


> thedoc007 and anonymous (you know who you are) thank you for the AAA FL and the button lights which arrived today. One button FL immediately went to my grandson who is having fun with it and I put the other one on my bag as an emergency flashlight in case I lose the AAA. I don't have an EDC because of our budget and the AAA fits the bill for now. My plan is to save up some money and get another EDC flashlight and give the AAA to my grandson. I think he'll really like it. I let him know these came from here and kind people like you gave them to us. I know it has made a good impression on him.



You are certainly welcome. Glad to know it is finding a use right away - that's really what I always hope to hear! Thanks for posting.


----------



## rpm00

> One button FL immediately went to my grandson who is having fun with it. I let him know these came from here.



^^^ This!


----------



## Javora

Received the case in the mail today and I put it right on my duty belt. The two keychain lights were a nice bonus, my spouse is using them on their camping trip as I tap. They didn't believe me that I received something for free until I showed them this thread. Thanks.


----------



## thedoc007

Javora said:


> Received the case in the mail today and I put it right on my duty belt. The two keychain lights were a nice bonus, my spouse is using them on their camping trip as I tap. They didn't believe me that I received something for free until I showed them this thread. Thanks.



You are very welcome. I wondered about that...quoted me two days, but since we are both in MI, I hoped it would only take one. Score one for the USPS.

Just out of curiosity, what light are you using in the holster?


----------



## Javora

I'm using the Archer 2A right now. As you can imagine it's not an exact fit but it feels more secure than the holster that came with it. That holster you gave me will serve me when I buy a bigger light. I'm currently looking at the Thrunight TN11S and waiting until they upgrade it (I'm told this one can't be modded) as the UI appears perfect for my needs. For now the Archer 2A works very well.


----------



## thedoc007

Alright, no takers after three days. Whoever wants the Xtar 26650, let me know. Not doing me any good, and I already have it packaged up and ready to ship, so it is going out to someone :thumbsup:.

Going to be at least a couple more items for the holiday weekend. Stay tuned!


----------



## thedoc007

MMU-X holster and an Xtar 26650 are both up for grabs. Anyone in the USA can claim either. Read the first two posts in this thread for details.


----------



## NutSAK

I received the Pelican 1910 yesterday. It works great and it immediately found its way into my wife's purse, since her last AAA light (LD01 SS) failed last week. She really likes it.

Thanks thedoc007 and anonymous donator!


----------



## wedlpine

I'll take the 26650 battery.


----------



## thedoc007

wedlpine said:


> I'll take the 26650 battery.



You got it. Shipping Monday with the other packages.


----------



## crucialcolin

I'm surprised it took this long for someone to take you up on the battery. Btw I've been meaning to say TM11vn works great. I took it to a fireworks display last weekend and needless to say out of all the pyro operators and firefighters there its safe to say I had by far the best light. I was able to light up the entire launch site(located on baseball field) while all the other lights seemed dim or blueish in tint. :twothumbs

Hope to post up some beam shots at some point. Just haven't had a chance of yet. Plus I need to find a good location where others wont wonder what I'm up to


----------



## thedoc007

crucialcolin said:


> I'm surprised it took this long for someone to take you up on the battery. Btw I've been meaning to say TM11vn works great. I took it to a fireworks display last weekend and needless to say out of all the pyro operators and firefighters there its safe to say I had by far the best light. I was able to light up the entire launch site(located on baseball field) while all the other lights seemed dim or blueish in tint. :twothumbs



I was surprised about the 26650 too. 18650s tend to go pretty quickly, but obviously 26650s are less in demand. Lesson learned.

That is excellent, glad you like the TM11vn!


----------



## thedoc007

Question for anyone following the thread. Have a couple items I'm going to post for the holiday...should I keep them separate (i.e., create a different list of names for each item) or just combine them, and let the winner choose the one he or she wants more? What do you think?


----------



## Poppy

thedoc007 said:


> Question for anyone following the thread. Have a couple items I'm going to post for the holiday...should I keep them separate (i.e., create a different list of names for each item) or just combine them, and let the winner choose the one he or she wants more? What do you think?



Doc,
This is a wonderful thing that you are doing!!! :thumbsup: 

I'd suggest that you don't do too many items at the same time, and keep separate lists.

Enjoy the holiday, and the weekend!


----------



## wedlpine

I agree.


----------



## thedoc007

Poppy said:


> I'd suggest that you don't do too many items at the same time, and keep separate lists.
> 
> Enjoy the holiday, and the weekend!



Poppy, you are a scholar and a gentleman! Thanks for the input. 

With fireworks and good food, hard to go wrong - definitely will enjoy the holiday.

Just going to do a couple items for the holiday - I'm almost out of the keychain lights. Have 120 of them on order, though, so this fun isn't about to end. Just make great little gifts, and I like having a pile of them on hand anyway.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaways are active! 

Two up for grabs...a NW DQG 18650, and a LaCrosse BC700 charger. 

If you are interested, please read the first two posts in this thread for more detailed info. You must read the rules and follow the instructions if you want to be included.

The MMU-X holster is also still available, if anyone wants it. No special rules for that, other than being in the USA...if you want it, just let me know and send a shipping address.


----------



## Poppy

I'll take the NW DQG 18650!

I have a couple of the DQG lights, their AAA IV is my edc, and their 2*AAA penlight is now sitting in my car. 

I've been tempted by the DQG 18650 for a while, and have recommended it a few times. It would be nice to see what it is that I am recommending 

lol... I wish me luck


----------



## gunga

I'll take the NW dqg 18650 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Ezeriel

"I'll take the LaCrosse BC700!"


----------



## Bigpal

I'll take the NW DQG 18650!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I'll take the lacrosse bc700


----------



## thedoc007

And results are in...turned out to be a much smaller pool of names than I was expecting.

Poppy, the DQG is yours.

Ezeriel, the BC700 is yours.

Please PM me with a shipping address at your earliest convenience. Hope to ship Monday morning.


----------



## Ezeriel

Sorry Dealgrabber2002,

...but I'll make good use of it, as it will make a serious upgrade to my energizer chp41us.


----------



## Poppy

thedoc007 said:


> And results are in...turned out to be a much smaller pool of names than I was expecting.
> 
> Poppy, the DQG is yours.
> 
> Ezeriel, the BC700 is yours.
> 
> Please PM me with a shipping address at your earliest convenience. Hope to ship Monday morning.



Thanks doc!

I'll be like a kid again, checking the mail everyday until it arrives 

YOU MADE MY DAY


----------



## thedoc007

Poppy said:


> Thanks doc!
> 
> I'll be like a kid again, checking the mail everyday until it arrives
> 
> YOU MADE MY DAY



I'm just doing the shipping, the light was provided by another member. Don't thank me, thank the anonymous donor! 

Shipping tomorrow, so it should be there Wednesday or Thursday at the latest.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Ezeriel said:


> Sorry Dealgrabber2002,
> 
> ...but I'll make good use of it, as it will make a serious upgrade to my energizer chp41us.


No problem buddy. Enjoy it.


----------



## thedoc007

Ezeriel, Poppy, wedlpine, your packages have been shipped. Should be there Wednesday or Thursday this week.


----------



## wedlpine

Thank you.


----------



## Ezeriel

You Da Man, Doc!

Thank you much!


----------



## thedoc007

*AA giveaway is active!*

Next giveaway is active, three AA lights donated by anonymous. You know who you are! Read the first two posts in this thread, and you'll know what to do. Good luck!


----------



## Bigpal

I'll take the AA light!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I'll take the AA light!


----------



## Bruno28

I'll take the AA light


----------



## gunga

I'll take the AA light!​


----------



## rpm00

I'll take the AA light!

(Note that I am in canada so not sure if I qualify for this or not.)


----------



## thedoc007

FYI, people, having a flickering issue with the Lighthound Tactical AA. Just put batteries in all the AA lights in prep for sending them out. Trying to sort it out...but if I cannot do so in a timely fashion, I'll have to substitute it for another light. I'll let you guys know before I select any winners, so that you may make an informed decision. Just wanted to give a heads up, in case I do need to make a change.


----------



## click here

I'll take the AA light!


----------



## dc38

I'll take the AA light!


----------



## Poppy

dc38 said:


> I'll take the AA light!



hehehe... you have to read the rules in order to play, that's a part of the game.


----------



## dc38

Poppy said:


> hehehe... you have to read the rules in order to play, that's a part of the game.



Which part? The first 6 USA members? If you post as well, you might have a chance, fellow Jerseyan!


----------



## thedoc007

So I'm still waiting to hear back about the Lighthound Tactical AA. Assuming I do not get it working well, though, I will substitute a black Xtar WK50. 

I would encourage EVERYONE to read the rules before you post. I'm not going to suddenly change my mind about those, especially if I feel you failed to take the time to read them. You are potentially getting something for nothing...the least you can do is take a couple minutes to understand them. If you are wondering if I will make an exception, then you can PM me, and it is at least POSSIBLE we can work something out. But I guarantee that if you post in this thread without contacting me, and fail to follow the rules, you aren't going to get anything from me.


----------



## ACruceSalus

*Re: AA giveaway is active!*

I'll take the AA light!


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: AA giveaway is active!*

Flickering is still an issue...I talked to the member who donated the light, and he said he has always used a 14500 in it. I have a couple on order, will try that out for a later giveaway. But for now, I am going to substitute an Xtar WK50.

The options are now Xeno E03 with Nichia 219, Xtar WK50, or the Tank007 TK568. As soon as I hear back from a couple PMs I have out, I'll draw the names.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Hey doc,

I mainly entered this giveaway because I wanted to try the 219. Heard it has good tint. If I am one of the lucky one and someone already took the 219, please give my spot to someone else so he/she can get a nice useful light. I been blessed with some good freebies from members here before.


----------



## thedoc007

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I mainly entered this giveaway because I wanted to try the 219. Heard it has good tint. If I am one of the lucky one and someone already took the 219, please give my spot to someone else so he/she can get a nice useful light. I been blessed with some good freebies from members here before.



Understood, good to know.


----------



## Poppy

dc38 said:


> Which part? The first 6 USA members? If you post as well, you might have a chance, fellow Jerseyan!



 Ooops foot in mouth once again!?

Good thing I wash them each day, eh?


----------



## thedoc007

Poppy said:


> Ooops foot in mouth once again!?
> 
> Good thing I wash them each day, eh?



Also, I commend you on your flexibility! Not bad for a grandfather...must do some serious stretching.


----------



## gunga

In case it matters, I'm planning on providing a USA address. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Poppy

thedoc007 said:


> Also, I commend you on your flexibility! Not bad for a grandfather...must do some serious stretching.



LOL... Thanks Doc! 

 it's the One Footed Crane stance, and lack of balance that is the challenge


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> In case it matters, I'm planning on providing a USA address.



Yes, of course it matters. Next time let me know up front, please, but for now, you are in.


----------



## gunga

Sorry. I read the part about US members but forgot to mention it up front. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Ezeriel

I got a snazzy new battery charger in the mail today....

...who knew charging batteries could make a guy feel like a kid at Christmas?

Thanks again, Doc!


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> Sorry. I read the part about US members but forgot to mention it up front.



No worries, you let me know in time.



Ezeriel said:


> I got a snazzy new battery charger in the mail today....
> 
> ...who knew charging batteries could make a guy feel like a kid at Christmas?
> 
> Thanks again, Doc!



You are welcome! Hope you continue to enjoy it.


----------



## Richsvt

I'll take the AA light


----------



## moshow9

I hope I am not out of place with this. If I am, please say so and I will edit my post.

I would like to participate with a donation for the giveaway. A while back I stumbled upon my first Muyshondt light, a HA Mk. I Aeon. From that moment I was hooked and accumulated a nice little collection. One light I was after in particular was a Maroon Photons Int'l Ion. I ran a search for Ion's here in the forum to see who might have one and if they would be willing to sell theirs. Those that responded quickly stated they had either sold theirs or were not planning on doing so.

Some time after though, I received a response from another member I had sent a PM to but had not heard back from. I cannot recall the members name (I am embarrassed by this) so if you come across this please remind me so I can give proper credit. But this member said they were gifted the Ion and wanted to pass it along in the same manner. I was very grateful for that and promised that I would do the same should I ever decide to part with it. And here we are.

Please note that this Ion does not function well on a primary CR2 - It's finicky to where only one mode works at times, or it drops down to a low moonlight mode (not it's normal low mode). Perhaps one of CPF's great modders could fix it. I had intended to send it to DatiLED but that was not in the cards. That said, it runs just fine on a blue label RCR2 battery. I will include at least one with it.

What may be a bit iffy is the request that I have, as asking for something in return is selfish on my part. Please keep in mind this is completely optional and nothing need be posted in this thread further regarding this. But for anybody that does not mind, my Dad could use some good vibes and positive thoughts sent his way.


----------



## gunga

I've already sent good vibes and thoughts. Hope your dad got them...


----------



## wedlpine

Good vibes and positive thoughts are headed his way.


----------



## dc38

Poppy said:


> Ooops foot in mouth once again!?
> 
> Good thing I wash them each day, eh?



I'm sure they'd taste much better after an 8 hour marinade!


----------



## thedoc007

Best wishes to your father, moshow9. 

I have waited around 24 hours to hear from rpm00, but he has not responded. Since he did not contact me, and his profile shows him as in Canada, he will not be part of this particular giveaway. I stress again, if you have need for an exception, PM me, and we can at least discuss it. But I don't want to hold up the drawing for everyone else.

ACruceSalus has first pick.
click here has second pick.
dealgrabber2002 has third pick.

If anyone drops out, gunga is the alternate.

Hopefully this is all we need to make the selections. Please post your choice here, then PM me a shipping address.

Just as a reminder, the options are:
1. Xeno E03 with Nichia 219 emitter
2. Xtar WK50
3. Tank007 TK568


----------



## ACruceSalus

TY thedoc007 and anonymous.

I pick the Xeno E03. I'll shoot you a PM.

It's time to give my 9 yo grandson the Streamlight Microstream that you and anonymous sent me! TY again for making this possible.


----------



## Viperbart

Sending your dad some good vibes and positive thoughts moshow9


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Gunga can have my spot. He contributes a lot to the cpf community.


----------



## gunga

Thanks a lot dg2000! Pm coming soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

click here, you have your pick of the Tank007 TK568, or the Xtar WK50. Gunga will get whichever you don't choose.


----------



## Poppy

moshow9 said:


> What may be a bit iffy is the request that I have, as asking for something in return is selfish on my part. Please keep in mind this is completely optional and nothing need be posted in this thread further regarding this. But for anybody that does not mind, my Dad could use some good vibes and positive thoughts sent his way.



Please let him know that we think that he did a good job raising his son.

That might help raise his spirits.


----------



## Poppy

dc38 said:


> I'm sure they'd taste much better after an 8 hour marinade!



Ah yes... with dill :thumbsup:


----------



## thedoc007

Poppy said:


> Please let him know that we think that he did a good job raising his son.
> 
> That might help raise his spirits.



+1, well said.


----------



## wedlpine

Received the 26650 today. Thanks again Doc. Love the little keychain lights.


----------



## gunga

The anticipation is getting to me. 



I prefer the Xtar but know I'm in line...



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> The anticipation is getting to me.



Me too. Hoping to hear from click here soon!

If you want to go ahead and PM me your address, gunga, that would be fine. That way as soon as we have click here's choice, I can send them out.

In the future, I may start adding a requirement that people respond within 24 hours, otherwise it goes to the next person in line. I prefer to minimize trips to the post office (ship everything from each giveaway together), but I also like to get everything shipped rapidly. I don't like waiting for "processing", and I'm sure I'm not the only one!


----------



## gunga

Pm sent. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

If I don't hear from click here by 1200 EST tomorrow, July 11, I'm going to skip him, and go with an alternate. Not fair to hold up everyone else, he has had two full days already...can always participate in the next one.

With that in mind, IF I don't hear from him by noon tomorrow, gunga will have the second pick, and bigpal will get the third light...drew an extra name at random. If you want to provide me with your selections, with the understanding that click here will still have his spot if I hear from him by noon tomorrow, that would be good. That way, I will be ready to ship right away if and when the window elapses.


----------



## click here

I'm still here! Sorry I'm late, picked up a part time job to go with my full time job. Last night just came home and went to bed. That said, I would greatly appreciate the Xstar!


----------



## Bigpal

moshow9 said:


> ....But for anybody that does not mind, my Dad could use some good vibes and positive thoughts sent his way.



Many positive thoughts for your Dad. Hope all is well.


----------



## thedoc007

click here will get the Xtar WK50, gunga will receive the Tank007 TK568. Sorry for the confusion, guys, I'll make sure it doesn't happen again. And for those who didn't make the cut, I have a few more AA lights to go out...better luck next time!


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus, gunga, your packages have been shipped.

Just as a reminder, the FourSevens MMU-X holster is still available. No special rules, other than a domestic (USA) shipping address. Let me know if you want it.


----------



## Poppy

Good morning Doc!

My little DQG 18650 arrived in yesterday's mail. Gee... faster shipping from you, than any commercial site 

I haven't had a chance to play with it, but it is really small, and the light itself weighs less than the battery. With a deep pocket clip, I can see that this can easily be an EDC for people who don't mind lights that are bigger than an AAA light.

Thanks soooo much! 

Have a great day!
Poppy


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is active.

Moshow9 has offered to donate a Photons International CR2 Ion, maroon color. You can find a review of it here.

This giveaway is open for domestic and international shipping.

If you receive this light, and later decide you no longer need or want the light, you must give it away to someone else. No selling it off for a profit...that is not in the spirit of this giveaway. 

Anyone who responds with "I'll take the maroon CR2 Ion!" by 2359 EST Sunday, July 13 will be included in the drawing.

Thanks again to moshow9 for making this possible!


----------



## Ezeriel

The light is not something I could make good use of, but I'm more than happy to send some good vibes to moshow9's father.


----------



## thedoc007

Click here, your package was shipped today.

Bump for current giveaway. Scroll up a couple posts, or go the the first post in the thread, for details.


----------



## moshow9

gunga, wedlpine, thedoc007, Viperbart, Poppy, Bigpal, Ezeriel, and everyone else who may have sent positive thoughts and vibes that did not post, I cannot thank you enough. My Dad is accepting all the help that he can get, and it means the world to him to know that there are people he has never met nor spoken to that are willing to reach out. From the bottom of our hearts, we endlessly thank you. :grouphug:

For those that might be wondering what a Maroon Ion might look like I thought I would include a couple of pictures to show what is up for grabs. She's a beaut!


----------



## Bruno28

"I'll take the maroon CR2 Ion!" 

Thanks doc and moshow9

Happy vibes to your father moshow9


----------



## d.weglarz13

Moshow9, prayers sent. Hope you feels better real soon man.
Doc and everyone else, great thread guys, it all makes a guy like me smile..

dave


----------



## Ryp

Bruno28 said:


> "I'll take the maroon CR2 Ion!"



Strange, earlier you said you don't have a use for it.


----------



## ACruceSalus

The Xeno arrived Saturday evening and I'm writing this post using it in tail stand mode (very stable). The Nichia 219's tint is :wow:. I'm glad I got first pick because it's the one I wanted. TY Doc and anonymous for the FL, a fresh Li-Ion primary cell, 2 button FLs (gifted to my son and wife), and an 18650 battery holder. :goodjob: You made my wife happy just seeing me light up when it came.

AND I'm sending moshow9's dad some prayers!


----------



## thedoc007

Ezeriel said:


> The light is not something I could make good use of, but I'm more than happy to send some good vibes to moshow9's father.





Bruno28 said:


> "I'll take the maroon CR2 Ion!"



Looks to me like two different people, unless I missed something.


----------



## thedoc007

Bump for giveaway of Photons International CR2 Ion flashlight. Only about ten hours left to enter the drawing. Scroll up a few posts, or to the beginning of the thread for details.


----------



## Ryp

thedoc007 said:


> Looks to me like two different people. Unless I missed something.



Ahh my bad, I saw the comment at one point then when I came back to the thread I thought it was missing/edited. My apologies!


----------



## hombreluhrs

Doc ...this is super nice of you to do! Moshow you too! :santa: That maroon light looks awesome. 


"I'll take the maroon CR2 Ion!" 

Thanks :twothumbs


----------



## thedoc007

Well, I thought for a while we would have a winner by default. Hombreluhrs, your name came up in the drawing. Please PM me or moshow9 with a shipping address at your convenience.


----------



## hombreluhrs

I was going to say I can't believe it! But there was only two of us in the drawing:shrug: Well I'm still kind of surprised ......Thanks so much Moshow, I will take good care of her :thumbsup: And Thank you Doc for doing this whole thing :bow:


----------



## moshow9

Congratulations to hombreluhrs! I will have tracking for you tomorrow and will try my best to have this out and on its way to you at the earliest (Tuesday at the latest).

Thank you all once again for the warm wishes. May your selfless act of kindness bring you all good health.

-Mike


----------



## horizonearth

It's so nice to see people helping out others. Refreshing. I am planning a move to Pittsburgh in the near future and my funds are well, somewhat 'limited?'

In any case, I'll try my best to contribute in the future. Surely by fall I will be in some order.

Take care and keep up the good work! 

Very cool. 


Mike


----------



## Ezeriel

hombreluhrs said:


> I was going to say I can't believe it! But there was only two of us in the drawing:shrug: Well I'm still kind of surprised ......Thanks so much Moshow, I will take good care of her :thumbsup: And Thank you Doc for doing this whole thing :bow:



I think most CPF people have so many lights, that they are more than happy to see the prizes go to a good home, rather than just collect dust on their own shelves.

Out of 11 drawings, there has only been one that I've entered, because it was the only item that I could, and would, get good use out of.


----------



## thedoc007

Ezeriel said:


> I think most CPF people have so many lights, that they are more than happy to see the prizes go to a good home, rather than just collect dust on their own shelves.
> 
> Out of 11 drawings, there has only been one that I've entered, because it was the only item that I could, and would, get good use out of.



And you happened to win that one! How convenient.

There will be more to come, hopefully something for everybody sooner or later. And I've now received donations from four different people already...so that is a good sign things will continue.


----------



## gunga

Okay, I'll throw my hat in the ring. My giveaway post is a little incomplete, but I'll do my best.

I'm going to need several days to get the parts together, but I want to give away a modding kit.

This is for beginner modders, those who have not had a chance to enjoy the fun in modding or building your own light. This is NOT for hardcore modders in search of spare parts. This is NOT for resale, it's for someone to learn modding without fear of wrecking something.

I'm not sure if I will do a random drawing or such, I'll play it by ear, so please post why you want the parts and how you'd like to use them.

I'm offering a fun little 18650 host for modding as follows:

- Convoy S2 host, gray anodized, new.
- Stainless bolt on clip for the host, new.
- XML and/or XPG or such LEDs. Cool white. These are take-offs from my mods, so I will reflow them on the appropriate board. I'll include both types so one can see the affect on beam patterns, output, throw etc. 
- Circuit TBD. I should have a spare circuit somewhere (new I think). I'll throw it in and include details. I think it will be a DX 15880 but I'll have to make sure it fits the pill.


Shipping is from Canada and will be WORLD WIDE!
Unfortunately I don't think I can provide the 18650 cell.

There you have it. My giveaway to beginner modders!

Time limit is not determined, maybe I'll let Doc007 decide...


----------



## thedoc007

Very cool. I'm tempted to throw my name in the mix for this one...I recently bought my first host and drop-in, but I have no modding experience at all. The drop-in was just that...I didn't really learn anything from it. Would be great to learn more about each component and how they fit together. But I will let someone else take it...it would be fun, but I realistically am not going to do much modding. I'd rather someone else take it, who will get more out of it.

Thanks gunga for the contribution!


----------



## gunga

CPF has been such a wonderful community for me. These kinda of threads are just am example of this spirit. I'm happy I can contribute!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Ryp

Shipping would be super fast if I entered and won as I live in Vancouver as well haha


----------



## gunga

So do you want to get into modding? No one else has entered...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Viperbart

I'll take the modding kit!

I would love to see how changing the emitter and dedoming would affect use as my work light. 
I use my light every day in differing situations from close (looking through a job box) to very far ( lighting a far away measuring tape looking through an instrument) so being able to switch stuff around would be awesome to find my ideal sweet spot. This would sure beat buying 2 or 3 different lights to find you only like one of them.


----------



## gunga

Ah yes! Didn't think of that. If I have time, I'll try to include a few LEDs so one can try dedoming! Great idea. I should try that someday myself. 




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> Ah yes! Didn't think of that. If I have time, I'll try to include a few LEDs so one can try dedoming! Great idea. I should try that someday myself.



Vinh has a YouTube video on how to de-dome an LED. Might be a good place to start. He must be pretty darn good at it by now.


----------



## gunga

Yes! I did see that. Just haven't had the time to experiment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## moshow9

The Ion has been mailed with an expected delivery date of Thursday, July 17, 2014.

Keeping my fingers crossed and hoping for a Wednesday delivery.


----------



## hombreluhrs

Thank you Mike ! I got my fingers and toes crossed. I'll let you know and post here when I get it. 

Thanks ,
jesse


----------



## cejnr

gunga said:


> So do you want to get into modding? No one else has entered...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Count me in please  

I started looking for a light months ago and found this forum which has helped steer me into an Eagletac G25c2 MkII and an Xtar VP2. Just waiting on the mail man to deliver them. As soon as they're here I want to pull down my old "cheap" led light to suss it out and see what goes on in there and how to mod it. It'd be nice to get my hands on some proper gear to experiment with to see what goes on in there and what different mods do to the output, functions and run times ect


----------



## Double Barrel

If I'm not too late, Count me in on the mod kit, if it's ok. It's not the fact that it's free, but because I don't know where or how to start. If I win it, I'll donate the train wreck, or something, back to the cause, as long as it's not a fire hazard..lol I'm really getting into this and having some of my lights modded by other members, but I'm a DIY'er at heart. Just need the ingredients to get started, including advice.

Very nice thing you have going on here!

DB


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga

It's not too late! We just started. Doc007, when do you want to do the next draw? Everyone has a good reason for modding. I'll just go a random number generator when the time is right. It's best out of 3 right now so the odds are good. I was just looking at the host. Great little host. Very classy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Dubois

I would be interested, but I'm not sure my soldering skills are up to it. My only modding effort to date has been to put a dab of solder on a Nitecore EZAA light to try to get the two modes working without having to twist the head a full turn. Good fun though, and when it worked I would tell anyone who was interested (and quite a few who weren't) "Oh, that's my modded light". with a sense of pride and achievement.

Edit>> I'm in - thanks.


----------



## gunga

Hmmm, so are you in or are you out? Soldering can be learned. I'm sure there's tons of tutorials on utube etc.

Okay, so I couldn't find the circuit, so I will provide a new AK-47A circuit, which is customizable. You can change the mode groups by soldering some stars. Here's a review.

http://budgetlightforum.com/node/310

Also, I did my reflowing, I tested all the LEDs and they light up, but I cannot guarantee the quality of the reflow etc, my current setup is temporary and very ghetto so YMMV. In any case I have provided 2x XML, 2x XPG, and 1x XPG2 (all cool white).

The centering disk is for XML, so you may have issues centering the XPG. There is an adhesive sticker ring that I assume may be used for XPG, but I'm unsure. I was going the throw in an XPG centering disk but it does not fit the reflector, so the modder may have to be creative to get the XPG properly centered (maybe not too bad since the 16mm board should just fit the pill with little space for movement). Just ensure you isloate the LED wires from the metal reflector or you will short everything out. 

I just have to find the clip, but I know where it is. So, I'll wrap this up soon if people want to hurry up and enter.


----------



## gunga

I only posted less than 24 hours ago, not sure how long I should let this go. If you want the kit, please say you want the kit. It's a giveaway, you have no obligations, just say you want it!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'm in! I entered the second I read this. To give you an idea of how important this is to me: I am writing this from the cancer treatment center where I take my father in law for the treatment of his stage 4 cancer. Thank you Gunga!I really want the kit!




gunga said:


> Hmmm, so are you in or are you out? Soldering can be learned. I'm sure there's tons of tutorials on utube etc.
> 
> Okay, so I couldn't find the circuit, so I will provide a new AK-47A circuit, which is customizable. You can change the mode groups by soldering some stars. Here's a review.
> 
> http://budgetlightforum.com/node/310
> 
> Also, I did my reflowing, I tested all the LEDs and they light up, but I cannot guarantee the quality of the reflow etc, my current setup is temporary and very ghetto so YMMV. In any case I have provided 2x XML, 2x XPG, and 1x XPG2 (all cool white).
> 
> The centering disk is for XML, so you may have issues centering the XPG. There is an adhesive sticker ring that I assume may be used for XPG, but I'm unsure. I was going the throw in an XPG centering disk but it does not fit the reflector, so the modder may have to be creative to get the XPG properly centered (maybe not too bad since the 16mm board should just fit the pill with little space for movement). Just ensure you isloate the LED wires from the metal reflector or you will short everything out.
> 
> I just have to find the clip, but I know where it is. So, I'll wrap this up soon if people want to hurry up and enter.


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> It's not too late! We just started. Doc007, when do you want to do the next draw? Everyone has a good reason for modding. I'll just go a random number generator when the time is right. It's best out of 3 right now so the odds are good. I was just looking at the host. Great little host. Very classy.



I'm not in a rush...if you let it run another week, you'll probably get an inquisitive PM , but there is no hurry. Your show, you can let it run for what you think is a reasonable time.

Crazyeddiethefirst, sorry to hear that. All I can say is, best wishes to you and your father. I'm sure it is a rough time, but I hope you can both make it through!


----------



## gunga

I'll probably try and pack it up tonight. So I'll wrap up the giveaway sometime tomorrow and ship either same day or next day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Astroscanner

gunga said:


> I only posted less than 24 hours ago, not sure how long I should let this go. If you want the kit, please say you want the kit. It's a giveaway, you have no obligations, just say you want it!



Just saw this thread, a neat and generous idea !

But I will skip the mod kit giveaway as I am not into modding right now and would rather see it go to someone who would make good use of it.


----------



## gunga

Okay, so five people entered so far. 20% chance of winning!


----------



## Viperbart




----------



## cejnr

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I am writing this from the cancer treatment center where I take my father in law for the treatment of his stage 4 cancer.



Sorry to hear what your father in law and family is going through. My father was lucky to beat his stomach cancer last year. Cancer really sucks ***!


----------



## gunga

Yes, hope your father gets well Crazyeddiethefirst.

Okay, I have the gear with me. I'll do the draw this afternoon, around 1-1:30 range. Likely ship same day. Only 5 people in for the modding kit...


----------



## weez82

Ezeriel said:


> I think most CPF people have so many lights, that they are more than happy to see the prizes go to a good home, rather than just collect dust on their own shelves.



Yep. I can only speak for myself but Im sure many are doing as you say. Doc has posted some lights that I've wanted but wouldnt have been used. I have more than enough lights and I have a hard time finding uses for all of them. I really like what Doc is doing and it looks like the people that are getting the lights can and will use them. And thats awesome . Doc did give me an 18650 before he made this thread and its brought new life into my Maelstrom G5. I've been using that light loads now  

Maybe around Christmas time when I'm getting loads of o/t I'll throw something in the giveaway mix


----------



## thedoc007

weez82 said:


> ...it looks like the people that are getting the lights can and will use them. And thats awesome . Doc did give me an 18650 before he made this thread and its brought new life into my Maelstrom G5. I've been using that light loads now



Glad to hear that! You were a test case, and inspired me to do more with it, so it was win-win. 

I too am happy to see lights find homes where they will get regular use. Shelf queens are nice, but to me they are tools, and the more use they get, the better.


----------



## gunga

Well, I did some runs on http://www.random.org/ and I got... 5! So the modding kit goes to Crazyeddiethefirst! Please send me an address and phone number and I'll get the kit out, likely tomorrow! Congrats and happy modding!


----------



## thedoc007

I'm ready for a speed round. Kinda like a Woot-Off, for those familiar with those. Have several items prepared...each one will go to the first person (in the USA) who asks for it. The catch is, nothing gets skipped. So if something goes unclaimed, the giveaways stop until that item goes. And of course, I will need sleep at some point. I will try my best to keep up, but no promises.

Item 1(done): Lighthound Tactical AA light + 14500 *(this light still has a flickering issue - it seems to occur less with 14500 than with a primary, but it still happens occasionally - ideally it would go to someone who either doesn't mind the flicker, or even better, who can troubleshoot and repair it)* (I can also ship with a primary lithium cell if you don't have a charger for lithium-ion)
Item 2: Kinoko high drain 26650
Item 3: NCR18650PF high drain 18650
Item 4: 4*Surefire CR123 + Powerpax cell holder
Item 5: 4*Surefire CR123 + Powerpax cell holder
Item 6: Rayovac Indestructible 3xAA + 12 Duracell alkalines
Item 7: Rayovac Indestructible 3xAA + 12 Duracell alkalines + holster
Item 8: 2*IMR Kinoko 18500

All items available to recipients in the USA only. *First person to post after I declare that "item X" is available will get it.* No more than one item per person, please!


----------



## thedoc007

Item 1 is available!

Edit: Just realized that the FourSevens holster is almost a perfect fit for the Rayovac Indestructible. If no one claims the holster by 0000 EST (25 minutes from now), I'll skip it, and add it to the second Rayovac light.


----------



## Ryp

First  (not entering, just felt like saying first)


----------



## thedoc007

Edit made. Lighthound Tactical AA light is the current giveaway.


----------



## moshow9

Eric,

If it is okay with you I have a pair of unused Kinoko 18500 IMR batteries to throw in as Item 9 on your speed round. Full disclosure, these come from Craig at Illumination Supply (now Illumn). I had ordered a pair of 17500's and received these by mistake. No questions asked, Craig sent out the other batteries and did not ask for these to be returned (I did ask, twice!). I do not have any lights or need for them.

As with your listing, shipping on these will be within the US only - again, if this is okay with you.

Btw, hoping for a positive outcome in your father in law's fight Crazyeddiethefirst. Prayers and thoughts sent to him and your family (yourself included).


----------



## gunga

If no one wants it. I'll take the flickery aa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> If no one wants it. I'll take the flickery aa.



Done. Item two is available! Kinoko high drain 26650.


----------



## gunga

The modding kit has shipped! What no one wants the items here?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Viperbart

gunga said:


> ...What no one wants the items here?



Everyone is busy looking through the couch cushions for spare change to buy a modding kit.


----------



## gunga

Spare change... Nice...

Who knows, maybe I'll post another mod kit. I have a somewhat hosed AA host I was planning on fixing, should be a simple-ish fix. I may use that as a give-away... Or maybe need to fix it first.


----------



## weez82

thedoc007 said:


> Done. Item two is available! Kinoko high drain 26650.



Will this work in a Maelstrom s12? I did some searching but didnt really find any info. So if you think it will work in an s12 then I'll take it


----------



## gunga

It tests well. Should work I assume.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?379813-Best-26650-for-VN-Lights


----------



## thedoc007

weez82 said:


> Will this work in a Maelstrom s12? I did some searching but didnt really find any info. So if you think it will work in an s12 then I'll take it



It does work well in my FourSevens MMU-X, which is part of the same series. But I don't know if they changed the spring length or tube length. Looks like the S12 was designed for a protected 26650, I have asked HKJ if he can confirm either way.

Edit:


Ardillakilla said:


> I find I don't use the dot or any other landmarks. I just turn the tail cap clockwise until the light turns on and then back off until it goes off. At that point, the momentary switch works fine and the tail cap is nowhere near exposing the O-ring. I suspect your battery is longer than mine. Batteries were out of stock when I ordered so I ordered non-4Sevens batteries. They look similar and have the same specs but lack the protection circuit, which makes the battery longer.



Found this is another thread. Looks like unprotected cells can work. I'll send it your way, weez82, if it doesn't work, perhaps you can give it away. I think wedlpine is still down a 26650 or two, so he might take it if it won't work for you.


----------



## thedoc007

Item 1(done): Lighthound Tactical AA light + 14500 *(this light still has a flickering issue - it seems to occur less with 14500 than with a primary, but it still happens occasionally - ideally it would go to someone who either doesn't mind the flicker, or even better, who can troubleshoot and repair it)* (I can also ship with a primary lithium cell if you don't have a charger for lithium-ion)
Item 2(done): Kinoko high drain 26650
Item 3(done): NCR18650PF high drain 18650
Item 4(done): 4*Surefire CR123 + Powerpax cell holder
Item 5(done): 4*Surefire CR123 + Powerpax cell holder
Item 6: Rayovac Indestructible 3xAA + 12 Duracell alkalines
Item 7: Rayovac Indestructible 3xAA + 12 Duracell alkalines + holster
Item 8: 2*IMR Kinoko 18500

All items available to recipients in the USA only. *First person to post after I declare that "item X" is available will get it.* No more than one item per person, please!

Item 3 is now available!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I am very grateful for the modding kit and all the well wishes. There were fewer side effects from the chemo this time. I am really excited to be able to move up a step in modest life as a modder. Three years ago I was condemned to use whatever flashlight I could find only to have the batteries give out and be back in the dark. Now I have a whole new vocabulary with buck/boost driver, Lithium Ion, throw, spread, flicker, 18650,16340 and so on...I feel a little guilty posting "I'll take it" regarding item 3, but if no one else does.....thank you!


----------



## gunga

Hope you have a charger!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Believe it or not, I won an XTAR VP2 during their giveaway...ready to charge...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga

Wow. Good score 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

No reason to feel guilty...that is what this giveaway is for! Helping out those who can use the stuff...better than it sitting on my shelf.

Item 3 is now claimed...item 4 is now available!


----------



## roboticarrow

I will take it!


----------



## thedoc007

Item 4 is taken. 

Item 5 is up for grabs - more CR123a cells and a Powerpax holder.


----------



## Supernatural

I was checking in a few times to see if I could nab that 18650 battery. I see it was only available for 2 minutes.   Thumbs up to this thread!


----------



## cejnr

gunga said:


> So the modding kit goes to Crazyeddiethefirst!



Congrats to Crazyeddiethefirst. Enjoy :twothumbs


----------



## thedoc007

Crazyeddiethefirst, weez82, your packages have been shipped.

Current giveaway is 4*Surefire CR123a + Powerpax cell holder. First one in USA who asks for it, gets it!


----------



## hombreluhrs

Got the Photons Int'l CR2 Ion today !!! This little thing is really nice. It's already on my keychain 
Thanks Moshow and Doc :twothumbs Woot woot


----------



## dc38

thedoc007 said:


> Crazyeddiethefirst, weez82, your packages have been shipped.
> 
> Current giveaway is 4*Surefire CR123a + Powerpax cell holder. First one in USA who asks for it, gets it!



Fair for me to take it if nobody else speaks up?


----------



## thedoc007

dc38 said:


> Fair for me to take it if nobody else speaks up?



I don't see any reason why not. Please PM me a shipping address, and I'll get it sent out tomorrow.

Next giveaway is active. Rayovac Indestructible + extra batteries. First one in USA to ask for it, gets it!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I'll take the rayovac

Is it a 3 AAA or 3 AA?


----------



## thedoc007

Oops. Apparently I remembered it wrong, it is definitely a 3xAAA. I'm still happy to send the alkalines with it, if you want them. But the extra batteries will be AAs. Presumably you can find a use for them...

Anyway, down to the last two items.

Item 7: Rayovac Indestructible 3xAAA + 12 Duracell AA alkalines + holster
Item 8: 2*IMR Kinoko 18500

Item 7 is active!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Pm sent.


----------



## InquisitiveInquirer

I just stumbled on this thread and i just wanted to say that it is a very neat idea! It is very thoughtful of you as well. I would have loved to take the rayovac 3xAAA as i've a bunch of unused AAA eneloops, but as i'm from Canada, i'm excluded. In any case, thumbs up to you doc!


----------



## crucialcolin

Been meaning to post up something like this for awhile: 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?388003-shots-of-my-lights&p=4475829

Thanks again thedoc007!


----------



## Poppy

thedoc007 said:


> Oops. Apparently I remembered it wrong, it is definitely a 3xAAA. I'm still happy to send the alkalines with it, if you want them. But the extra batteries will be AAs. Presumably you can find a use for them...
> 
> Anyway, down to the last two items.
> 
> Item 7: Rayovac Indestructible 3xAAA + 12 Duracell AA alkalines + holster
> Item 8: 2*IMR Kinoko 18500
> 
> Item 7 is active!


Nice post Colin!

doc,
I just wanted to bump this thread. It gets buried in this section pretty quickly.

I bought one of those Rayovac Indestructible 3xAAA lights last year... just because I wanted to check it out. 
I gifted it to my son, who really likes it. He carries it in his pack.


----------



## thedoc007

roboticarrow, dc38, dealgrabber2002, your packages are on the way.

Down to the last two items for the current giveaway.

Item 7: Rayovac Indestructible 3xAAA + 12 Duracell AA alkalines + holster
Item 8: 2*IMR Kinoko 18500

Item 7 is active!


----------



## booky

I will throw my name into the hat for 7.


----------



## thedoc007

booky said:


> I will throw my name into the hat for 7.



It is yours! Please PM me with a shipping address when you get a chance, and I'll send it out Monday.

Last item for this round is available to claim. Pair of 18500 Kinoko IMR cells. First one in USA to ask for them, gets them. Thanks Moshow9!


----------



## booky

thedoc007 said:


> It is yours! Please PM me with a shipping address when you get a chance, and I'll send it out Monday.




PM sent. Thanks you Doc! :twothumbs


----------



## thedoc007

Daily bump for the giveaway.

Last item for this round is available to claim. Pair of 18500 Kinoko IMR cells. First one in USA to ask for them, gets them. Thanks Moshow9!


----------



## Poppy

thedoc007 said:


> Daily bump for the giveaway.
> 
> Last item for this round is available to claim. Pair of 18500 Kinoko IMR cells. First one in USA to ask for them, gets them. Thanks Moshow9!



I'd bet that one of those 18500 cells would fit nicely in those 3*AAA indestructibles.


----------



## Viperbart

Bump.


----------



## moshow9

I posted this over in one of my sales threads on the marketplace but forgot about the giveaway until just now. There will be a delay in mailing out the batteries, this weekend would be a good bet. However, someone needing them can still claim them now. My Dad was admitted to the hospital on Saturday and it has been a rollercoaster of events. I'm home now but will be leaving back soon to spend more time with him. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

moshow9 said:


> I posted this over in one of my sales threads on the marketplace but forgot about the giveaway until just now. There will be a delay in mailing out the batteries, this weekend would be a good bet. However, someone needing them can still claim them now. My Dad was admitted to the hospital on Saturday and it has been a rollercoaster of events. I'm home now but will be leaving back soon to spend more time with him. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.


Do what's important first. This can wait. Sending good vibes to your dad.


----------



## thedoc007

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Do what's important first. This can wait. Sending good vibes to your dad.



+1. This is not a high priority - family first.

Booky, your package has shipped. Sorry for the delay...got caught up in other stuff yesterday. Sent it priority mail, so it shouldn't be more than a couple days.


----------



## moshow9

Thank you guys. It means so much.

For those interested, and so not to derail this any further than I have, the story can be viewed here:
http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/showthread.php/1196285-Smoke-and-Prayers-for-my-Dad-needed


----------



## booky

thedoc007 said:


> Booky, your package has shipped. Sorry for the delay...got caught up in other stuff yesterday. Sent it priority mail, so it shouldn't be more than a couple days.



No need to apologize Doc, thank you very much.


----------



## thedoc007

Bump for current giveaway...2x18500 Kinoko IMR cells. Free for the taking, first one in USA who asks for them, gets 'em.


----------



## weez82

Got the 26650 today. Works great. Im going to be having lots of fun with the s12. Thanks again


----------



## thedoc007

weez82 said:


> Got the 26650 today. Works great. Im going to be having lots of fun with the s12. Thanks again



Cool, thanks for confirming it works!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

thedoc007 said:


> Bump for current giveaway...2x18500 Kinoko IMR cells. Free for the taking, first one in USA who asks for them, gets 'em.


Although no one claims it yet but it shows we don't take what we don't use.


----------



## NutSAK

I'll take Item 8: 2*IMR Kinoko 18500


----------



## booky

Hello Doc, just wanted to let you know that my light arrived today. Works great, and the holster is a perfect fit. I appreciate the extra goodies you threw in as well. You rock! :rock:


----------



## thedoc007

booky said:


> Hello Doc, just wanted to let you know that my light arrived today. Works great, and the holster is a perfect fit. I appreciate the extra goodies you threw in as well. You rock! :rock:



Yeah, I had been trying to get rid of that holster for weeks. When I finally tried it, I was surprised...fits like it was made for the Rayovac. Definitely a win-win. Thanks for letting me know everything arrived OK...always good to confirm!


----------



## thedoc007

Another question for readers of this thread...I have some 18650s to go out, sooner or later. Should I give them out as single cells, or two (most of my cases are for 2x18650), or four? Don't know who needs what, and any insight I can get from you guys would be helpful.


----------



## gunga

Depends on how fast you want to get rid of them. Maybe a pack of two is good. Saves on shipping and pita factor. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## moshow9

Your batteries were sent out this afternoon Terry. Glad someone will be able to put them to use.


----------



## ACruceSalus

Moshow9,

How are you and you're dad doing?


----------



## moshow9

My Dad has the fight of his life coming up, but even with that news we are holding up. My father was diagnosed this past Thursday with advanced prostate cancer. It has spread to a greater majority of his bones. Remission is not possible his oncologist says. They are regulating his hormones to put up a "block" and drop his PSA levels from 2000+ to hopefully nill. From there they will begin chemotherapy. If he responds well, his oncologist says that he can live a relatively normal life for however long his body can keep it up.

I posted more of an update on the bladeforums link but my Dad is a trooper and is determined to fight. And even though the doctor says no, my dad is saying yes. We believe in miracles and there is nothing to lose praying for one. My Dad took the news as if the cable went out temporarily. Had no effect on him. He is still strong in mind and spirit, and has faith, family, and friends all by his side and in his corner.


----------



## Double Barrel

moshow9 said:


> We believe in miracles and there is nothing to lose praying for one. He is still strong in mind and spirit, and has faith, family, and friends



You, your Dad and family will be in mine and my children's prayers. We also believe in miracles and the power of prayer. 

Your Dad sounds like a warrior!

God Bless, DB



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ACruceSalus

My prayers for you and you're family Moshow9.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Received the awesome modder kit, with a great host, cool clip and enough parts to keep me busy for quite a while, as well as the 18650 battery. Thank you so much, awesome thread and giveaway. Love COF/CPFMP! 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Giving away a Samsung 25R 18650. Meant for high-drain application, 2500mAh. Very low internal resistance, so will give excellent performance in direct drive.

If you already have plenty of cells, please sit this one out. Would like to get it to someone who needs a cell to replace CR123s, or ****Fire cells for safety reasons, or someone who needs a high-drain cell to get max performance out of a light. If you fit any of these criteria, go for it!

First one in USA to claim it, gets it. Can't legally ship loose cells outside the country, so no exceptions this time. If you are eligible to claim it, and first to respond, go ahead and PM me a name and shipping address.


----------



## Bigpal

moshow9 said:


> I posted this over in one of my sales threads on the marketplace but forgot about the giveaway until just now. There will be a delay in mailing out the batteries, this weekend would be a good bet. However, someone needing them can still claim them now. My Dad was admitted to the hospital on Saturday and it has been a rollercoaster of events. I'm home now but will be leaving back soon to spend more time with him. I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause.



I sincerely hope that all turns out well for you and your family. I'm confident it will. 

I like your dog, btw - he's cool looking.


----------



## Peace Train

Peace and Blessings to you and your family, *moshow9*


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Oops....


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Received the Rayovac. Sorry for the delay, i just came back from camping.


----------



## thedoc007

Bump - giving away a Samsung 25R 18650. Meant for high-drain application, 2500mAh. Very low internal resistance, so will give excellent performance in direct drive.

If you already have plenty of cells, please sit this one out. Would like to get it to someone who needs a cell to replace CR123s, or ****Fire cells for safety reasons, or someone who needs a high-drain cell to get max performance out of a light. If you fit any of these criteria, or just don't currently have any 18650s, go for it!

First one in USA to claim it, gets it. Can't legally ship loose cells outside the country, so no exceptions this time. If you are eligible to claim it, and first to respond, go ahead and PM me a name and shipping address.


----------



## NutSAK

I received the Kinoko 18500's. Great cells, thanks moshow9!!


----------



## thedoc007

Another bump - giving away a Samsung 25R 18650. Meant for high-drain application, 2500mAh. Very low internal resistance, so will give excellent performance in direct drive.

If you already have plenty of cells, please sit this one out. Would like to get it to someone who needs a cell to replace CR123s, or ****Fire cells for safety reasons, or someone who needs a high-drain cell to get max performance out of a light. If you fit any of these criteria, or just don't currently have any 18650s, go for it!

First one in USA to claim it, gets it. Can't legally ship loose cells outside the country, so no exceptions this time. If you are eligible to claim it, and first to respond, go ahead and PM me a name and shipping address.


----------



## thedoc007

Well, it has been three full days. I don't want to keep posting the same item...I'll give it one more try, sans restrictions. 

Anyone with a U.S. shipping address, who wants a Samsung 25R for any reason whatsoever, speak up! First one to ask for it, gets it.


----------



## ACruceSalus

thedoc007 said:


> Well, it has been three full days. I don't want to keep posting the same item...I'll give it one more try, sans restrictions.
> 
> Anyone with a U.S. shipping address, who wants a Samsung 25R for any reason whatsoever, speak up! First one to ask for it, gets it.



OK I'll take it TY. PM sent.


----------



## thedoc007

Alright, starting the next one right now :thumbsup:.

2xSoShine 3400mAh 18650s. Brand new, still in retail packaging.

Anyone with a U.S. shipping address who wants these, let me know. First one to post, gets 'em. Don't forget to send a PM with name and shipping address!


----------



## ACruceSalus

thedoc007 said:


> Alright, starting the next one right now :thumbsup:.
> 
> 2xSoShine 3400mAh 18650s. Brand new, still in retail packaging.
> 
> Anyone with a U.S. shipping address who wants these, let me know. First one to post, gets 'em. Don't forget to send a PM with name and shipping address!



I hope you don't think I'm hogging these but I could really use two more 18650. That should take care of my 18650 needs for a long time to come. If you'd rather not send me three then I would prefer the two Soshines.


----------



## thedoc007

Alright, going for another. 

Two Ultrafire Wf-501b 500 lumen reverse clicky, single mode, cool white lights. I bought these for loaner lights, but have since replaced several of them with something else. I like having two or three, but right now I have too many...time to thin the herd. Each one comes with a SoShine 3400mAh cell, and a NiteIze adjustable holster. 

These lights are surprising good value, in my opinion. They are simple, very easy to operate (you would hope so, with only one mode), very easy to disassemble, and reasonably durable. (The one I use frequently at work has been dropped several times onto concrete floors, and still works fine.) As long as you lubricate the light, it is *reasonably* smooth, and it even passed my basic waterproofing test (simply submerged in a bowl of water). Full disclosure: there may be some minor marks on the light, and all of the ones I've seen have minor flaws in the reflector. The flaws are not obvious in use, but I don't want anyone to be surprised by this. These don't come with any guarantee, from me or anyone else, but I will test them before I send them out, to be sure everything is working properly.

I'm making these available to anyone, international entries welcome! I will end the giveaway and draw names when I have eight entries, or 2359 EST Saturday, August 2, whichever comes sooner. Each of the two winners will receive a light, holster, and 18650 - this is a bundle deal.

Good luck!


----------



## mindstretch

Hi,

I stumbled across this thread and I sure would like an 18650 if one is available. I'd like to enter the draw for one of the light, holster and 18650 bundle ! I have a U.S. mailing address too. Thank you for your generosity !


----------



## Peace Train

Put me in the drawing. This would be a perfect addition. Thanks Doc!


----------



## Lumenologist

Put me in For that drawing Doc. It's about time I branch out NiMh batteries. I do gave a fenix rechargeable flashlight which I like.


----------



## Supernatural

Put me in the drawing, please. And again I miss some nice 18650 batteries. Those 2xSoShine 3400mAh 18650s were only available for 9 minutes. Too quick for me.


----------



## thedoc007

mindstretch said:


> I stumbled across this thread and I sure would like an 18650 if one is available.



I have more to give away, but you need to be around when the 18650 giveaways are active. Gives everyone a fair shot at it.



Supernatural said:


> Put me in the drawing, please. And again I miss some nice 18650 batteries. Those 2xSoShine 3400mAh 18650s were only available for 9 minutes. Too quick for me.



See above - instant thread notifications are your friend! 


Four entries so far...four to go, or two more days. 

Just out of curiosity, do you guys already have chargers that can work with 18650s?


----------



## gunga

Heck. Put me in the draw too. Why not.

Need more AA giveaways...



I'll have to check my stash for the next giveaway. Hmmm. Maybe some weird esoteric parts. Anyone need a resistor board for a McE2s switch? If you don't know what that means, don't ask; you don't need it.


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> Need more AA giveaways...



Patience is a virtue, my friend. You know there are more coming...I've listed all the potential giveaways in a spreadsheet, sorted by category (cells, chargers, bundles, lights, etc.) and all the recent giveaways have been an attempt to equalize those categories. Definitely are some more AA lights in the queue.


----------



## crucialcolin

Well darn just as I was thinking myself about buying a SoShine pack for my Thrunite TN12 EDC . Its running off pricey Surefire CR123's atm.

I've been really impressed with the SoShines along with i4 charger. Of course the TM11vn is an excellent light to make use of them 
*edit could always use a few spares for that light too.


----------



## Supernatural

thedoc007 said:


> I have more to give away, but you need to be around when the 18650 giveaways are active. Gives everyone a fair shot at it. See above - instant thread notifications are your friend! Four entries so far...four to go, or two more days. Just out of curiosity, do you guys already have chargers that can work with 18650s?


 I think the raffle type is my only shot at anything, but it's still fun following this thread.  Technically no 18650 charger. I have a charger made for AA's, some metal clips, wire and magnets. Got the idea after seeing the cotton picker thread.


----------



## Poppy

If your charger is not designed for lithium batteries, you can't rig it with clips and magnets.

When you get a lithium charger, be sure to get one that can plug into your car's cigar lighter/power port. This way you'll have a way to recharge your 18650's in the event of a power outage.

If I were to buy one today, I'd probably get a Nitecore intellicharger with the car adapter.
I currently have a Xtar WP6-II and a miller 102 (which is a usb charger and acts as a power bank).


----------



## Peace Train

thedoc007 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you guys already have chargers that can work with 18650s?



Xtar Vp2 arrived this week ($40+s&h). Expecting two 18650's from Fast Tech. And waiting. Didn't expect them to be this slow. Could use a couple RCR123's, but may have to order locally instead.


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural said:


> I think the raffle type is my only shot at anything, but it's still fun following this thread.  Technically no 18650 charger. I have a charger made for AA's, some metal clips, wire and magnets. Got the idea after seeing the cotton picker thread.



Poppy is quite correct. AA chargers usually go to 1.6 volts max, or often even less. Lithium-ion are nominally 3.7 volts, and fully charged are at 4.2 volts. I don't see how a couple clips can overcome that difference, nor does it sound even remotely safe. Lithium-ion is a more sensitive type of cell, and demands proper treatment and respect (can vent with flame if abused). Cottonpicker chargers may use wire and magnets, but it also has circuitry specifically designed for the right type of cell. AA and lithium-ion also use different charge algorithms and terminations, so even if you sorted the voltage issue, it would still not be appropriate.

If you plan to buy a charger, as well as do some basic research, you might have some use for an 18650. But I'm glad you weren't around to ask for any of them so far...it seems to me you are not ready for lithium-ion with your current state of knowledge.


----------



## potpot

Include me in the drawing for the Wf-501b please. Thanks!


----------



## Ryp

Hey doc, are people allowed to enter for more than one item (despite having already won one)? Like if someone won a AAA light then they see you're giving an 18650 light away, could they enter for that item? I think at what I'm getting is it would be helpful if you made a list of potential items you would be willing to give away.


----------



## Peace Train

Isn't that part of the fun, *Ryp*? Not knowing what's coming up might make us more selective in terms of getting more of what we need.  (But I think he's not limiting wins from what I've seen so far??)


----------



## Supernatural

thedoc007 said:


> Poppy is quite correct. AA chargers usually go to 1.6 volts max, or often even less. Lithium-ion are nominally 3.7 volts, and fully charged are at 4.2 volts. I don't see how a couple clips can overcome that difference, nor does it sound even remotely safe. Lithium-ion is a more sensitive type of cell, and demand proper treatment and respect (can vent with flame if abused). Cottonpicker chargers may use wire and magnets, but it also has circuitry specifically designed for the right type of cell. AA and lithium-ion also use different charge algorithms and terminations, so even if you sorted the voltage issue, it would still not be appropriate. If you plan to buy a charger, as well as do some basic research, you might have some use for an 18650. But I'm glad you weren't around to ask for any of them so far...it seems to me you are not ready for lithium-ion with your current state of knowledge.


 Sorry if there was any confusion, but the AA charger I was referring to IS made for li-ion batteries. In fact it is the Nitecore i2, I think Poppy was referring to as the one he would get if he were to buy one today. I do have a different charger just for NiCads and NiMhs. Thank you for the concern, but I have spent way too much time on this board not to know the difference.


----------



## gunga

Geez. This is a fun giveaway thread. Not a shopping thread. No
Lists please. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Ryp said:


> Hey doc, are people allowed to enter for more than one item (despite having already won one)? Like if someone won a AAA light then they see you're giving an 18650 light away, could they enter for that item? I think at what I'm getting is it would be helpful if you made a list of potential items you would be willing to give away.



There have already been several people who have asked for and received multiple items. I don't have a problem with that. Check the first post in this thread, it has a complete history of winners since the thread started, what they won, and who donated it (if a donor is not specified, it was one of mine). 

My only firm rule is that anyone who wins one of the more expensive lights/bundles (so far the TM11vn is the only one that qualifies, though it will definitely not be the last one) will not be able to win another expensive light/bundle - want to give others their chance. As for everything else, fair game. If someone starts asking for everything, and is clearly taking advantage, I certainly reserve the right to refuse them, but that has not happened so far, and I don't expect it will.

As to making a list, I have already done so. I have a spreadsheet of all items which I plan to give away, sorted by category. But I'm not going to post that...would take all the fun out of the thread, in my opinion, and remove a good deal of the flexibility I currently enjoy. Given that these are happening over a lengthy period of time, I'm not willing to definitely commit to every item on the list at this moment. Things may change...and once I released a list, I would feel obligated to follow it. 

I will say, that if anyone has a specific item in mind (or type of item), you can always PM me. I MAY be planning it already, and suggestions for future giveaways are always welcome...


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural said:


> Sorry if there was any confusion, but the AA charger I was referring to IS made for li-ion batteries. In fact it is the Nitecore i2, I think Poppy was referring to as the one he would get if he were to buy one today. I do have a different charger just for NiCads and NiMhs. Thank you for the concern, but I have spent way too much time on this board not to know the difference.



Ok, good to know. That makes me feel much better. I wouldn't call the i2 an AA charger...it is a universal charger (or as near to it as practical), and it fits 18650s just fine without any wires or magnets...but as long as you have the right equipment and knowledge, we can forgive the miscommunication.

Your entry is included in the drawing!


----------



## thedoc007

mindstretch
Peace Train
Lumenologist
Supernatural
gunga
potpot

You are all in the drawing...if I missed anyone, let me know. Two more entries, or twenty-two more hours.


----------



## Supernatural

thedoc007 said:


> Ok, good to know. That makes me feel much better. I wouldn't call the i2 an AA charger...it is a universal charger (or as near to it as practical), and *it fits 18650s just fine without any wires or magnets*...but as long as you have the right equipment and knowledge, we can forgive the miscommunication. Your entry is included in the drawing!


 Really? Wow, I feel like an idiot. I got it second hand and only ever used it with AA's. I knew it worked with AAA's too, but thought that was it. In my defense AA's were all I was concentrating on when I got it.  The spring is already pretty tight with the AA's. I'm gonna be scared for the spring the first time I try a 18650 then.


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural said:


> Really? Wow, I feel like an idiot. I got it second hand and only ever used it with AA's. I knew it worked with AAA's too, but thought that was it. In my defense AA's were all I was concentrating on when I got it.  The spring is already pretty tight with the AA's. I'm gonna be scared for the spring the first time I try a 18650 then.



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-of-Measurement-on-Sysmax-NiteCore-i2-Charger

Might want to read up on it, then. No reason to worry :thumbsup:.


----------



## kst

I'll fill lucky slot #7, can use a work light for the basement.
Will be back before midnight for the wheel spin... this is fun!


----------



## thedoc007

kst said:


> I'll fill lucky slot #7, can use a work light for the basement.
> Will be back before midnight for the wheel spin... this is fun!



One more name, and I can go ahead and pick the winners! Twelve hours to go if no one else decides to participate.


----------



## Poppy

thedoc007 said:


> Alright, going for another.
> 
> Two Ultrafire Wf-501b 500 lumen reverse clicky, single mode, cool white lights. I bought these for loaner lights, but have since replaced several of them with something else. I like having two or three, but right now I have too many..



Hi Doc,
I am curious. Are these actually the Ultrafire brand?
I have only seen ONE Ultrafire light, and I have two look-alikes.
The Ultrafire had its name engraved on the side, and the tail threads were anodized. My look a-likes threads were not anodized, and the threading on one was so poor, I wouldn't trust the cap to stay on. I threw it away.

I wonder, if all the bad press that Ultrafire lights get, if it is deserved, or if it is the look-a-likes that are often bad, that are given a generic name of ultrafire, like xerox and photo-copy.


----------



## thedoc007

Poppy said:


> I am curious. Are these actually the Ultrafire brand?
> 
> The Ultrafire had its name engraved on the side, and the tail threads were anodized. My look a-likes threads were not anodized, and the threading on one was so poor, I wouldn't trust the cap to stay on. I threw it away.



I remember a much more detailed discussion on Ultrafire branding in another thread. Several people were of the opinion that Ultrafire is just a distributor, rather than a manufacturer. I.e., they buy huge lots from various companies, and then stamp their own branding on it, which was one explanation for why quality varies so widely. One batch could be from one good manufacturer, and another batch could be from a different, inferior manufacturer, but both might be sold at the same price, as the same model. I'm not sure this is correct, but it is one theory.

So I really don't know if this is a "real" Ultrafire, but as I said, it has worked well for me. The threading is definitely not as smooth as on a more expensive light, but it holds very well...there is no danger whatsoever of the cap coming off. It has fairly aggressive diamond knurling on the body, so grip is good, and I like the silver color - different from most of my other lights. This particular model was recommended by a CPF member, which is why I decided to try it out. I have since ordered several more, and all of them have been pretty consistent, for what that is worth. I can also say that I think the output is reasonably close to the rating of 500 lumens - something that cannot be said of many Ultrafire/Trustfire lights. The LED is a T6 XM-L2.

I believe direct linking to sales pages is disallowed, but search Fasttech for SKU 1358902, and it should come up. It is a reverse clicky, not a forward clicky as the page suggests, but as far as I can tell, all the other info is correct.


----------



## Poppy

Yes, in the silver/gray color it IS nice looking.

One thing that I like about the 501b lights is that they are lighter in weight than the SolarForce hosts, or the Convoy S2 that I like so much. So although they don't give the sturdiness feel of the other brands, they ARE more comfortable to carry in the pocket due to their lighter weight.


----------



## thedoc007

Poppy said:


> Yes, in the silver/gray color it IS nice looking.
> 
> One thing that I like about the 501b lights is that they are lighter in weight than the SolarForce hosts, or the Convoy S2 that I like so much. So although they don't give the sturdiness feel of the other brands, they ARE more comfortable to carry in the pocket due to their lighter weight.



According to Fasttech, the S2 is 78 grams, and the Ultrafire is 93 grams. This only makes sense, as the S2 is smaller in every dimension. That said, I do carry an Ultrafire Wf-501b every single day at work (in a pocket) as a loaner light. This is in addition to the 18650 light I carry on a belt holster for my own use. And I do find it is easy to pocket, and comfortable.


----------



## Poppy

thedoc007 said:


> According to Fasttech, the S2 is 78 grams, and the Ultrafire is 93 grams. This only makes sense, as the S2 is smaller in every dimension. That said, I do carry an Ultrafire Wf-501b every single day at work (in a pocket) as a loaner light. This is in addition to the 18650 light I carry on a belt holster for my own use. And I do find it is easy to pocket, and comfortable.



Well that's funny. Somebody has to be wrong. Hmmm... I guess it's me!


----------



## thedoc007

Lumenologist, potpot, your names came up! Please PM me with a name and shipping address at your earliest convenience.


----------



## thedoc007

Have heard from potpot. Packaged up and ready to go. I notice Lumenologist was last online several days ago, and before that he had a gap of some months between posts. If I haven't heard from him by 2359 EST Tuesday 08/05/2014, I will pick another name. Three days seems reasonable, given that the end time of the giveaway was known in advance.


----------



## thedoc007

In the meantime, going to offer up a couple AA lights.

There are two available for this particular giveaway...the first four people to say "I'll take the Xtar WK50" will be included in the drawing. Must have a shipping address in the USA to be eligible for this one.

First name chosen will get their pick of "sapphire blue" or "gun silver" color. Second name will get whichever color is left.

Good luck!


----------



## gunga

I'll take the Xtar WK50


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kst

I'll take the Xtar WK50


----------



## Peace Train

I'll take the Xtar WK50


----------



## Supernatural

I'll take the Xtar WK50.


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural, gunga, your names came up. Please send me a name/shipping address at your convenience.

Supernatural, please also include your choice of color - since your name came up first, you have the pick.


----------



## ACruceSalus

Doc,

I picked up the 18650s Saturday evening but haven't had time to use them yet. Thank you again for your generosity.


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus said:


> Doc,
> 
> I picked up the 18650s Saturday evening but haven't had time to use them yet. Thank you again for your generosity.



No problem, glad they found a good home. Thanks for letting me know they arrived OK.


----------



## thedoc007

potpot, your package has shipped. No idea how long it will take, but it is on the way.

Supernatural, still waiting on your color choice and shipping address. Let me know as soon as you can.


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural, please contact me no later than 2359 EST, Wednesday August 6. If I haven't heard from you by that time, I will pick another name for the Xtar WK50. 



thedoc007 said:


> If you are the winner of a giveaway, unless you have contacted me BEFORE you enter the giveaway to make special arrangements, you must contact me with your choice (if applicable) and a name/shipping address within 48 hours. If your choice is holding up the shipping for others, you must contact me or post in the thread within 24 hours. Not fair to make other people wait...usually I specify an end date/time, so you will know when you need to check in.



I've added this language to the first post in this thread, since it has now been an issue multiple times. If you want to participate, then you need to follow through! Thank you all for your attention on this matter.


----------



## Viperbart

Who knew it would be so hard to give stuff away...

You're doing a great deed and an awesome job Thedoc007.


----------



## thedoc007

Viperbart said:


> Who knew it would be so hard to give stuff away...
> 
> You're doing a great deed and an awesome job Thedoc007.



Thank you for that...I know I am a little OCD (depending on who you ask, maybe more than a little ), but most of the rules really are designed to make it easier...I'm not doing it just to make people jump through hoops. You'd be surprised how the little things add up. And I don't like making people wait after the drawings are done...shipping time is one thing, but having it sit around for days before it goes out is just annoying. Never even occurred to be that it might be an issue, but I'm learning as I go. Overall, definitely still having fun, and I want to keep it that way!


----------



## Full Power

Astroscanner said:


> Just saw this thread, a neat and generous idea !
> 
> But I will skip the mod kit giveaway as I am not into modding right now and would rather see it go to someone who would make good use of it.



I very new here and have no idea how to mod a light.. ..but willing to learn at the beginner, beginner level.!?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Full Power said:


> I very new here and have no idea how to mod a light.. ..but willing to learn at the beginner, beginner level.!?



I'm glad to hear you are willing to learn...but that particular giveaway is already done. The modding kit was shipped to the winner in July. 

Feel free to subscribe to the thread...there will be more opportunities to win. I have no plans for a modding kit at this time, but you never know.


----------



## Full Power

thedoc007 said:


> I'm glad to hear you are willing to learn...but that particular giveaway is already done. The modding kit was shipped to the winner in July.
> 
> Feel free to subscribe to the thread...there will be more opportunities to win. I have no plans for a modding kit at this time, but you never know.



How do I sub to this thread?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Full Power

thedoc007 said:


> I'm glad to hear you are willing to learn...but that particular giveaway is already done. The modding kit was shipped to the winner in July.
> 
> Feel free to subscribe to the thread...there will be more opportunities to win. I have no plans for a modding kit at this time, but you never know.



I think I got it.!??


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Full Power said:


> How do I sub to this thread?



Near the top of the page (just below the thread title), on the right-hand side, there is a "Thread Tools" and an arrow. Click on that, and one of the options will be "Subscribe to this thread". This works for any thread on CPF...you can also set it to automatically subscribe to any thread in which you post, if you like.


----------



## Peace Train

thedoc007 said:


> Thank you for that...I know I am a little OCD (depending on who you ask, maybe more than a little ), but most of the rules really are designed to make it easier...I'm not doing it just to make people jump through hoops. You'd be surprised how the little things add up. And I don't like making people wait after the drawings are done...shipping time is one thing, but having it sit around for days before it goes out is just annoying. Never even occurred to be that it might be an issue, but I'm learning as I go. Overall, definitely still having fun, and I want to keep it that way!



This is much appreciated over here too, Doc. I'm getting my feet wet, and even though I've been glued to the forum since way before I joined, I have no idea where to find many of the batteries and equipment some of the people mention. I do research on everything that's been given away on the thread, plus it helps the bank account too!


----------



## thedoc007

Peace Train said:


> This is much appreciated over here too, Doc. I'm getting my feet wet, and even though I've been glued to the forum since way before I joined, I have no idea where to find many of the batteries and equipment some of the people here mention.



Almost all of my lights and cells come from either Illumination Supply, or Mountain Electronics. Amazon fills in most of the gaps, for random stuff that neither of those companies have. 

What specifically are you looking for? Or is it more a hypothetical question, a matter of learning WHAT they are talking about?

Just be thankful you live in the USA. From what I understand, sourcing many things is FAR more difficult in many other countries.


----------



## Full Power

Peace Train said:


> This is much appreciated over here too, Doc. I'm getting my feet wet, and even though I've been glued to the forum since way before I joined, I have no idea where to find many of the batteries and equipment some of the people here mention.



As much as I hate to mention where I have little choice at this time find some of the batteries/chargers & such is online...if it's permitted to give the name of the source here then I will, until then, I will wait for the answer.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Full Power

thedoc007 said:


> Near the top of the page (just below the thread title), on the right-hand side, there is a "Thread Tools" and an arrow. Click on that, and one of the options will be "Subscribe to this thread". This works for any thread on CPF...you can also set it to automatically subscribe to any thread in which you post, if you like.



Yes, I did find what you mentioned.. ..thing is, all my dialogue is thru the phone. I don't have internet on my PC. For me, it's 3-dots as a drop-down menu in top right corner.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Peace Train

thedoc007 said:


> What specifically are you looking for? Or is it more a hypothetical question, a matter of learning WHAT they are talking about?
> 
> Just be thankful you live in the USA. From what I understand, sourcing many things is FAR more difficult in many other countries.



Yes, research-wise, learning what's being discussed, and also what it's gonna cost me if I get too wrapped up in a thread like McGizmo, for instance. It took me several days of searching to find protected 16340's that are under a certain length. Then when I did, I find out that X-brand is not worth buying, so get Z-brand. But Z brand is expensive in the U.S., especially when you add shipping onto that. A lot of the stuff I found at FastTech, but it's been a few weeks since I've ordered my Panasonic 18650B's from them...so not sure if I should make a second order, etc. 

Not sure if there's a question and answer thread to post about these types of questions, or if this is the stuff I should make a new thread out of? Been in some non-friendly forums in the past and just getting a feel for the ropes.


----------



## Full Power

Peace Train said:


> Yes, research-wise, learning what's being discussed, and also what it's gonna cost me if I get too wrapped up in a thread like McGizmo, for instance. It took me several days of searching to find protected 16340's that are under a certain length. Then when I did, I find out that X-brand is not worth buying, so get Z-brand. But Z brand is expensive in the U.S., especially when you add shipping onto that. A lot of the stuff I found at FastTech, but it's been a few weeks since I've ordered my Panasonic 18650B's from them...so not sure if I should make a second order, etc.
> 
> Not sure if there's a question and answer thread to post about these types of questions, or if this is the stuff I should make a new thread out of? Been in some non-friendly forums in the past and just getting a feel for the ropes.



Yeah, you ain't kiddin'.. ..I'm in Canada!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Peace Train said:


> Yes, research-wise, learning what's being discussed, and also what it's gonna cost me if I get too wrapped up in a thread like McGizmo, for instance. It took me several days of searching to find protected 16340's that are under a certain length. Then when I did, I find out that X-brand is not worth buying, so get Z-brand. But Z brand is expensive in the U.S., especially when you add shipping onto that. A lot of the stuff I found at FastTech, but it's been a few weeks since I've ordered my Panasonic 18650B's from them...so not sure if I should make a second order, etc.
> 
> Not sure if there's a question and answer thread to post about these types of questions, or if this is the stuff I should make a new thread out of? Been in some non-friendly forums in the past and just getting a feel for the ropes.



As long as you at least attempt to use the search function first, definitely start a thread for those questions. If you are having trouble, chances are good that you aren't the only one. There are exceptions, of course, but this is one of the most helpful/friendly forums I have ever encountered...that's why I stick around, really. Not that I don't find excuses to buy new lights, but really, I do have everything I NEED. But it is fun to read threads here, even if you aren't really looking to buy. You start learning about the regulars, and assigning personalities to the screen names. 

Another option is private messaging. If someone recommends a specific cell for a given light, chances are they either have it, or at least know enough about it that they can help answer your questions. I messaged a couple people early on, when I was totally clueless, and no one seemed to mind. I've also received a few PMs asking for advice, and I actually like that - pretty much everything I know about lights, I learned here, so I welcome the chance to pass it on. If you have direct experience, and you get to share it with others, that is good for everyone. Worst case, even if they aren't interested in answering the PM, it only takes a few seconds of their time to read and/or delete it.


----------



## thedoc007

Since Lumenologist has not responded in three days, I drew another name. kst, you are the alternate winner of the Ultrafire/holster/18650 bundle. Please send me a name/shipping address at your earliest convenience.


----------



## kst

Nice surprise Doc, thank you. PM sent.


----------



## Peace Train

Full Power said:


> As much as I hate to mention where I have little choice at this time find some of the batteries/chargers & such is online...if it's permitted to give the name of the source here then I will, until then, I will wait for the answer.



You can say the name of the business as Doc did, but I'm pretty sure CPF doesn't like direct links to product pages on the public part of the forum. You can send a private message of anything you want. I got your PM by the way, and sent two replies in response.


----------



## Peace Train

thedoc007 said:


> As long as you at least attempt to use the search function first, definitely start a thread for those questions. If you are having trouble, chances are good that you aren't the only one. There are exceptions, of course, but this is one of the most helpful/friendly forums I have ever encountered...that's why I stick around, really. Not that I don't find excuses to buy new lights, but really, I do have everything I NEED. But it is fun to read threads here, even if you aren't really looking to buy. You start learning about the regulars, and assigning personalities to the screen names.
> 
> Another option is private messaging. if someone recommends a specific cell for a given light, chances are they either have it, or at least know enough about it that they can help answer your questions. I messaged a couple people early on, when I was totally clueless, and no one seemed to mind. I've also received a few PMs asking for advice, and I actually like that - pretty much everything I know about lights, I learned here, so I welcome the chance to pass it on. If you have direct experience, and you get to share it with others, that is good for everyone. Worst case, even if they aren't interested in answering the PM, it only takes a few seconds of their time to read and/or delete it.



Thanks for your well thought out and considerate response, Doc. I agree with the friendliness of this forum, barring one exception which interestingly disappeared the next day. Moderators are fast! I particularly enjoy that (1) Old threads are continuously revived as new information and members arrive, (2) People speak calmly in lowercase letters, (3) Nobody notices when the thread strays from the OP in the slightest degree, and (4) There's really a nice community of friendships forming. Maybe I should start a "Why I Like CPF" thread! 

Anyway, I just clicked on your *My Lights* link and see that you have some of the ones I've been contemplating...one of which initially got me to join CPF. I'll take you up on your suggestion when I get time to formulate my questions. Right now, it's time for me to get some sleep. :tired:


----------



## Supernatural

thedoc007 said:


> Supernatural, gunga, your names came up. Please send me a name/shipping address at your convenience. Supernatural, please also include your choice of color - since your name came up first, you have the pick.


 Sorry about the delay guys. I thought I'd get a PM or something if I was a lucky winner.  I'm picking the blue Xtar WK50, so the silver is your's gunga. Thank you thedoc007! Sending info now.


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural said:


> Sorry about the delay guys. I thought I'd get a PM or something if I was a lucky winner.  I'm picking the blue Xtar WK50, so the silver is your's gunga. Thank you thedoc007! Sending info now.



No problem, Supernatural, you made it in time. 

kst, thanks for the quick response. Your package is on the way!

Supernatural, gunga, your packages will most likely go out tomorrow. Already made my trip to the post office today.

Everyone, usually I don't bother sending a tracking number, since it only takes two or three days for shipping within the USA. But if for some reason you do need it, all you have to do is ask. I do (usually) keep the receipts until I get confirmation that it has been delivered. Really need to organize this crap better...between the receipts, shipping envelops/boxes, tape, labels, bubble wrap, and the actual items, sometimes my desk is a real mess.


----------



## gunga

Awesome. Thanks! I'm going to gather some stuff for my next giveaway too!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Was able to make it to the post office today after all. Supernatural, gunga, your packages have shipped.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Two sets of four Eneloop XX AA batteries. 2500mAh. Each set of four comes with a Powerpax battery holder. First four people in the USA to say "I'll take the Eneloop XX batteries" will be entered in the drawing.

Good luck!


----------



## Full Power

thedoc007 said:


> Next giveaway is live!
> 
> Two sets of four Eneloop XX AA batteries. 2500mAh. Each set of four comes with a Powerpax battery holder. First four people in the USA to say "I'll take the Eneloop XX batteries" will be entered in the drawing.
> 
> Good luck!



That sucks.. ..I'm in Canada.!?


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga

If it's okay, I'll take a set. 

I'll take the Eneloop XX batteries. Need em for the AA light!


----------



## T-roc87

I'll take the Eneloop XX batteries please!


----------



## moshow9

I'll take the Eneloop XX batteries.

Thank you for the offer and chance.


----------



## thedoc007

Full Power said:


> That sucks.. ..I'm in Canada.!?



Yeah, it kinda does. I'd love to be able to make every giveaway available to anyone...but the shipping cost is prohibitive. Last time I shipped two packages (one domestic, one international, same item) it was about six times more expensive for the international shipment. I'd be paying more for shipping than it cost to acquire some stuff in the first place. So I'm limiting the international shipping to the bigger giveaways...at least everyone will have a chance at those.

*A couple people have offered to cover the shipping costs. I have always declined, for a couple reasons. One, it is a giveaway (yes, I CAN state the obvious!). I've always hated those annoying commercials that say the product is free, if you pay for shipping and handling. Well, then, it ain't free! Two, it isn't really fair to ask some people to pay, and others not. It may allow more people to participate, but I feel it violates the principles behind this thread.


----------



## Full Power

thedoc007 said:


> Yeah, it kinda does. I'd love to be able to make every giveaway available to anyone...but the shipping cost is prohibitive. Last time I shipped two packages (one domestic, one international, same item) it was about six times more expensive for the international shipment. I'd be paying more for shipping than it cost to acquire some stuff in the first place. So I'm limiting the international shipping to the bigger giveaways...at last everyone has a chance for those.



Yeah I see your point.. ..not worth the price! I'll keep my eyes open for other chances though, thanks.

Cheers


----------



## ACruceSalus

I'll take the Eneloop XX batteries.


----------



## kst

I'll take the Eneloop XX batteries ..... if someone doesn't respond?


----------



## Supernatural

I'll take the Eneloop XX batteries. Yeah, I know, but just in case he allows more entries. It would work well with the Xtar WK50.


----------



## Double Barrel

Supernatural said:


> I'll take the Eneloop XX batteries. Yeah, I know, but just in case he allows more entries. It would work well with the Xtar WK50.



In that case, I'll take the eneloops!
No biggie if no more than 4 names can be entered. Just in case though. My new "Vinh charity light" would like to chomp on these. 
doc, I saw what you posted a while back on vinh's PDTn service and it greatly influenced my decision to go for it on the M40Avn. Some good info.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Well, I posted the original two sets for 50/50 odds. It is one thing to have an alternate on hand, but another thing to change the odds on those that got in first.

gunga, moshow9, your names came up. Please send me a name and shipping address at your convenience.

However, there is something I can do. I happen to have a third set of AAs, and since demand is clearly there, I'll go ahead and do it now, with the remaining five names (seven total, minus the two winners for the first sets).

Double Barrel, your name came up for the third set. Please send me your name/shipping address also.


----------



## kst

This is great doc, kinda takes me back to days at street fairs and carnivals when I'd wait for the wheel to stop to see if my number came up. Wish I had 50/50+ odds back then. 

Congrats Double Barrel, your M40Avn will be eating much better than my D40Avn.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Noooooo! I Really need some eneloops. Just in case there are more. I'll take the eneloops.


----------



## thedoc007

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Noooooo! I Really need some eneloops. Just in case there are more. I'll take the eneloops.



No more coming at this time. I do have one last set, but it is going to be together with something else, and it won't be for a while.

Have some AAA lights coming up next.


----------



## gunga

Hey folks. These are very nice giveaways, but I think more should participate. I don't think thedoc007 should be the one doing all the giving. On that note I will be doing an Edc giveaway next week. Not much light content in this one. I'll save it for the next one. I'm also considering another Modder give away. Please contribute to this thread to keep it fun and spread the sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> Hey folks. These are very nice giveaways, but I think more should participate. I don't think thedoc007 should be the one doing all the giving. On that note I will be doing an Edc giveaway next week. Not much light content in this one. I'll save it for the next one. I'm also considering another Modder give away. Please contribute to this thread to keep it fun and spread the sharing!



I agree with the sentiment, I would certainly like to see more participation. I know a lot of people on CPF have more lights (or other gadgets, or gear) than they could ever use, and sharing the passion with your fellow enthusiasts is what makes this such a fun hobby.

However, no one should take this as a demand, or feel obligated...if you choose not to participate, that is your call. And many people, especially those just starting out, may genuinely not be able to...if that wasn't the case, this thread would be almost pointless anyway. For those that can participate on the giving side, though, I encourage you to do so!


----------



## radiopej

When I finally graduate and then get a job, I'll celebrate by doing a giveaway with my first pay (or when I pay off my credit card because jobs in science are a pain to find here). I'd also like to grab a few small lights that I can just give away when people I meet need them. 

May try and keep it Australia-based, since it's harder for some people to send lights here.

This is a great thread.


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel, gunga, moshow9, your packages are on the way!


----------



## moshow9

Thank you Eric.

I have the following to offer for giveaway:

*CQG S3 XPG2 R5 4A NW*. Forward clicky. High, low, strobe. (Includes 1 AAAA NiHM battery and adapter to charge in a normal AAA charger - it's best to use a charger such as the Maha MH-C9000 where the charging rate can be lowered to preserve cell life). 
*DQG AA NW*. Unknown version. Has TIR and glow dot on tail end. 2 stage twisty, high and low. Tighten to turn on, then loosen and tighten to advance mode. Includes 1 Imedion AA rechargeable battery. 
Both are stainless steel.

*And now for the "Fine Print" *
-DVD is not included in giveaway, but all episodes can be viewed youtube.
-Open to all members stateside or abroad
-Only one vote between the two lights (your post will count as your vote)
-Giveaway will end Aug 11 @ ~7:00PM MDT
-A random number generator will be used to determine the winners
-Winners will be flown out at their own expense to personally pick up the lights

(just checking to see if these are being read)


----------



## gunga

Can I take the dqg AA?
Guess I'll do my Edc giveaway early next week. 

Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I'll take the DQG AA if the give away starts now. Thx.


----------



## moshow9

I'm okay with it starting now if that is okay with Eric.


----------



## thedoc007

moshow9 said:


> I'm okay with it starting now if that is okay with Eric.



Who is this "Eric" you refer to? (Yes, I'm kidding. But everyone has been calling me "doc" from day one, so it was a new thing.)

Starting now is fine with me!


----------



## Poppy

I'd like to throw my hat in the ring for the DQG AA. 
So...
"I'll take the DQG AA"

My EDC is a DQG AAA, and I am loving my NW DQG 18650 Thanks anonymous! and some guy Eric!


----------



## Peace Train

Me too. I'll take the DQG AA


----------



## Viperbart

Is this 2 separate giveaways?
...If not I would only enter if someone can confirm that 0.5amps from my Fenix ARE-C2 charger isn't dangerous to charge that battery for the DQG S3 light.

My search couldn't find any charging amp info on these batteries. Seems like a rare battery.


----------



## goki

I'd like to join in for the DQG AA draw.

"I'll take the DQG AA NW."

Thanks!


----------



## jabe1

I'll put my hat in the ring for the DQG also!

"I'll take the DQG AA NW"


----------



## mina

That CQG S3 looks real cute.

I'd like to take the CQG S3.


----------



## Supernatural

"I'll take the DQG AA NW"


----------



## weez82

gunga said:


> Hey folks. These are very nice giveaways, but I think more should participate. I don't think thedoc007 should be the one doing all the giving. On that note I will be doing an Edc giveaway next week. Not much light content in this one. I'll save it for the next one. I'm also considering another Modder give away. Please contribute to this thread to keep it fun and spread the sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



I'll be getting involved in a month or two. I have a cheap zoom light from Amazon and I'll be getting something better to throw in. But I'm so busy right now. Now time to figure things out


----------



## moshow9

Details of giveaway have been added to post 369.


----------



## potpot

Please add me for the DQG AA NW.


----------



## kst

I'm in for/would love/I'll take the DQG AA NW.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I appreciate the chance to participate again, I'll take the CQG S3 XPG2 R5 4A NW, if I am the lucky one picked by the random number generator. I am also putting together a package to donate for future giveaways, it is so special to win something, especially when life is rough-it helps to remind those down in the valley that the mountaintop can be reached again...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Peace Train

moshow9 said:


> Details of giveaway have been added to post 369.





moshow9 said:


> #369
> 
> -Winners will be flown out at their own expense to personally pick up the lights
> (just checking to see if these are being read)



I'm a fan of El Paso and anywhere else Marty Robbin's wrote about in a song! I'm sure I'll make it out someday...to meet ya at Rosa's...one afternoon. :thumbsup:


----------



## thedoc007

Viperbart said:


> Is this 2 separate giveaways?
> ...If not I would only enter if someone can confirm that 0.5amps from my Fenix ARE-C2 charger isn't dangerous to charge that battery for the DQG S3 light.
> 
> My search couldn't find any charging amp info on these batteries. Seems like a rare battery.



Moshow9 is running this, but it seems clear to me now that they are separate giveaways. 

I wouldn't call it "dangerous" to charge an AAAA at .5 amps (NiMH is a very tolerant chemistry, and can take abuse that would destroy a lithium-ion cell), but you would definitely be shortening the life of the cell. Don't let that stop you from putting in your vote for the DQG AA, though, if you are interested in that one.


----------



## Jeffg330

I'll take the DQG AA NW

I just stumbled across this awesome thread, 13 pages later I read the whole thing and stayed up way past my bedtime!


----------



## thedoc007

Jeffg330 said:


> I'll take the DQG AA NW
> 
> I just stumbled across this awesome thread, 13 pages later I read the whole thing and stayed up way past my bedtime!



Welcome to the thread, Jeff! Your post count may be low as yet, but you are already working on an impressive collection.


----------



## Jeffg330

Ty Doc007. I've only recently gotten into "serious" flashlights after a storm knocked out power not too long ago and both my el cheapo lights failed, leaving my family in the dark! I only planned to pick up one good light....until I found this forum of course :naughty: Not helping matters has been my dear wife and teenage son hijacking some of my recent purchases already. 

Kudos to you, Moshow, and all the other donators. I hope one day to be in position to reciprocate with give aways of my own.


----------



## Double Barrel

I'll take the DQG! Very cool give-away


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## moshow9

Sorry, got home late from work. Give me a bit and I will post up the winners, followed by PM's to them.


----------



## moshow9

Congratulations to Post #'s 374 (Poppy) and 385 (Crazyeddiethefirst)!


----------



## gunga

Congrats guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> Congrats guys!



+1, and thanks to moshow9 for doing this giveaway!


----------



## Poppy

thedoc007 said:


> +1, and thanks to moshow9 for doing this giveaway!


I couldn't agree more! 

Just a reminder to everyone reading this thread, please say a healing prayer for Mike, his dad, and family.


----------



## moshow9

Something small but something to pass on to others. Thank you to all involved in this thread and for all that has been offered, tangible or otherwise. 

Eric, the batteries arrived today. Thank you for the keychain lights as well! 

Poppy and Crazyeddiethefirst, your lights mailed out today and should reach you soon. Hope you both enjoy them and can put them to use.


----------



## thedoc007

moshow9 said:


> Eric, the batteries arrived today. Thank you for the keychain lights as well!
> 
> Poppy and Crazyeddiethefirst, your lights mailed out today and should reach you soon. Hope you both enjoy them and can put them to use.



You are welcome. And thanks for letting me know you have shipped...first post updated.


----------



## Poppy

moshow9,
I received your DQG AA in today's mail.
It is a great little light, except for looking at your list of lights, I wouldn't understand how you would be willing to part with it.
Thank you SOOO much!
I can't wait for darkness to play with it.

Be well my friend,
Poppy


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Poppy said:


> moshow9,
> I received your DQG AA in today's mail.
> It is a great little light, except for looking at your list of lights, I wouldn't understand how you would be willing to part with it.
> Thank you SOOO much!
> I can't wait for darkness to play with it.
> 
> Be well my friend,
> Poppy


I am so jealous!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hi Mike, after spending 20 hours without sleep staying in the hospital I came home to find the light, charging adapter and spacer. It is amazing how such a tiny light and such a big generous gesture(the giveaway) lifted my spirits. Tonight when I return to my bedside vigil at the hospital(or more likely at hospice), the light will be with me. Every time I use it I will remember the kindness and generosity of the CPF'rs who share the joy of Flashaholism with others! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live.

Four AAA lights up for grabs this time...all Thrunite TiS. There are two black, and two blue lights available for this particular giveaway. For some reason the packaging is different...the blue ones come in retail display packaging, while the black come in a metal tin, inside a plain cardboard cover. Both types come with the usual stuff (manual, O-rings), and all are brand new. Your post must include "I'll take a Thrunite TiS" and your color preference.

These are available to anyone with a domestic (USA) shipping address. I will end the giveaway and draw names when I have eight entries, or 1100 EST Sunday, August 17, whichever comes sooner. Good luck!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I'll take a black Thrunite TiS. Thx


----------



## Peace Train

I'll take a Thrunite TiS - black


----------



## ronniepudding

I'll take a Thrunite TiS. . I'd like a blue one please.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Mashadaar

I'll take a Thrunite TiS! Blue!

Cool thread! Looking forward to giving back once I am in a position to do so!

This would make a good bedside light for my mother.


----------



## radiopej

I'm totally going to move to the US for a week and enter all of these. They are awesome


----------



## gunga

Great stuff doc! I'd like to put my name on one. But if I win, it will be part of my next giveaway. 

So I guess I'll take a thrunite tis. In blue. If I win, it will go into my Edc giveaway or the one after. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kst

Did someone say keychain light? 

I'll take a Thrunite TiS in blue please.


----------



## Double Barrel

I'll take a thrunite tis -black ....or blue..lol. Ok ok Black if I have to choose.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Jeffg330

I'll take a Thrunite TiS

blue if possible please


----------



## ACruceSalus

I'll take a Thrunite TiS. In blue if possible.

I can't believe you're offering this. My wife had a blue Ti2 that she loved which just disappeared off her key ring a few weeks back and we need to replace it. 

Ty Doc for the opportunity.

Ooops. Just noticed I miscounted but TY for everything you have given me and all the rest of the giveaways.


----------



## thedoc007

gunga, Peace Train, jeffg330, and kst are the winners! Please send me a shipping address at your earliest convenience.

Edit: Since gunga is adding his light to his next giveaway anyway, I asked if he would mind taking a black TiS. He was OK with that, so everyone will get their first choice of color. Worked out nicely!


----------



## gunga

Thanks so much thedoc007! Perfect, I wanted to do an EDC giveaway, but thought it might be kinda odd without a light. So here it is, a little edc kit for the masses. Free to whomever wants it. I'll ship worldwide. For fun, tell us all a cool EDC story. It can be anything about EDC, just a fun story. Then I'll do a random number generator Sunday night and ship Monday. Not everything is new but it's in pretty great shape if not new.


Here's the kit. BTW, I may add items as I go.

1. Thrunite TiS, black!
2. Red Victorinox Classic Swiss Army (not the SD model, sorry). Everyone needs this.
3. Autozone keychain tool. Kinda fun.
4. Countycomm clip light. I think it's the SOLED, here: http://www.countycomm.com/soled.html
5. Glow sticker. This is just a bit of the glow material I use in my mods (around the LED). You'll see them from time to time. Likely both green and aqua blue. Just for fun. It's pretty great glow stuff.

I'm considering adding a couple (new) AAA duraloops and a (likely Sanyo) Smart charger, but may use that in another draw... thoughts?

I know I should be adding something more... Just trying to think of something cool.

EDIT: Actually when you post, let me know if you think combining the batteries in charger are better for this giveaway or a separate one. Mulling it over now.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I would like to participate in gunga give-away. I edc a fenix e01 that was kissed by a 0000 steel wool. Took it to camping at Sequoia 3 weeks ago. Used it to hang on the canopy at night while we ate dinner. Plenty bright with great spills. Also used it as a beer bottle opener. Tough little bugger.

If the edc you giving away uses AAA, include the batteries and charger. I would do it that way.


----------



## Jeffg330

thedoc007 said:


> gunga, Peace Train, jeffg330, and kst are the winners! Please send me a shipping address at your earliest convenience.
> 
> Edit: Since gunga is adding his light to his next giveaway anyway, I asked if he would mind taking a black TiS. He was OK with that, so everyone will get their first choice of color. Worked out nicely!



Woot Woot. I've never won anything before, I can't believe how excited I am! Thank you so much. 

@thedoc007. I sent you a PM with my shipping info possibly twice as the first one didn't show up in my "sent" folder. Apologies if you indeed get two from me.


----------



## bigfug

gunga said:


> Thanks so much thedoc007! Perfect, I wanted to do an EDC giveaway, but thought it might be kinda odd without a light. So here it is, a little edc kit for the masses. Free to whomever wants it. I'll ship worldwide. For fun, tell us all a cool EDC story. It can be anything about EDC, just a fun story. Then I'll do a random number generator Sunday night and ship Monday. Not everything is new but it's in pretty great shape if not new.
> 
> 
> Here's the kit. BTW, I may add items as I go.
> 
> 1. Thrunite TiS, black!
> 2. Red Victorinox Classic Swiss Army (not the SD model, sorry). Everyone needs this.
> 3. Autozone keychain tool. Kinda fun.
> 4. Countycomm clip light. I think it's the SOLED, here: http://www.countycomm.com/soled.html
> 5. Glow sticker. This is just a bit of the glow material I use in my mods (around the LED). You'll see them from time to time. Likely both green and aqua blue. Just for fun. It's pretty great glow stuff.
> 
> I'm considering adding a couple (new) AAA duraloops and a (likely Sanyo) Smart charger, but may use that in another draw... thoughts?
> 
> I know I should be adding something more... Just trying to think of something cool.
> 
> EDIT: Actually when you post, let me know if you think combining the batteries in charger are better for this giveaway or a separate one. Mulling it over now.



Split, that way more people can have the opportunity to win, but if I win, I'd want it all LOL. As far as EDC stories go, there are probably a few, but one comes to mind. I had floor seats to UFC Fight Night 19 and Jesse Jane and her friends were sitting ahead of us. Someone in their group dropped their cell phone under or behind the seats and couldnt find it in the dark, but I had an older fenix AAA light on my keychain (can't remember model) and was able to find it for her.


----------



## Peace Train

This is so cool to turn on my computer and see that I won!






Thanks Doc, I'm really grateful for the giveaway, looking forward to its arrival. PM sent.


----------



## Fird

I'd like to participate in gunga's give away, and FWIW, I'd keep the batteries and charger for another give away, spread the love as far as possible!


----------



## Double Barrel

I'll take the gunga give away! I agree with what was said. If the batteries can be used with give away package then include them. If not, spread the love.
*edited for story(forgot)
My family thinks I'm nuts for carrying so much crap on me. I like to feel like I'm pretty prepared for whatever can happen. While on vacation, I took a few things with me. My brother-in-law needed to borrow a light, for a night walk. He and my niece came into my room, where I had the lights, tools and knives I brought setting out on a dresser. They counted and laughed acting like something was wrong with me for having so many to choose from. I was ashamed to tell them I had more stuff at home..lol.


----------



## gunga

Hey guys. The Thrunite TiS is an AAA light so yes, the batteries work. Guys, no EDC stories? Doesn't have to be super long, or detailed (but I don't mind) just some EDC story. I was lost in the woods, needed my swiss army classic to spear a fish for survival etc...

Thanks for your story DG2002! How did you open beer bottles with your e01?


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Hard to explain, just like using a lighter to open a beer bottle. Plenty of videos on yt. I wish I could explain it lol.


----------



## kst

Wow, that was fast... Thanks Doc, you are quick on the draw..... literally! 
Did a quick post last night before stepping out.

Picked up the Ultrafire bundle at the PO yesterday. Quite surprised how bright this budget light is. Will take it outside later when I walk my dog. Another surprise, was expecting an UltraFire/TrustFire class case (didn't catch your description), but this Nite-Ize case is one solid versatile case, thanks again Doc.


----------



## radiopej

Thanks for the giveaways. 

My friend was picking up some new wheels for his car. Once we got home, it was ridiculously dark. So I started pulling out all of my EDCs and putting them along the path to the garage so we could roll the wheels in. My friend found it amusing. Gave away most of my little lights/had one stolen since.

The other story I find amusing is my supervisor borrowing my Leatherman to open a $30,000 spectrophotometer. After removing all of the screws, he realised that the bit he wanted to access opens from the top, as a flap, without any tools whatsoever.

If I do win, the batteries and charger would be cool, thanks. I'm looking at buying a Rictron one soon, but I'd be giving the light to my little cousin along with the battery/charger). Cheers!


----------



## thedoc007

kst, Peace Train, jeffg330, your lights have shipped.

All, have a few options for the next giveaway...18650s, or AA lights, or 18650 lights. Any preferences?


----------



## Jeffg330

Thank you again Doc. All three choices for your next giveaway sound good to me, but 18650's would be my preference


----------



## rpm00

Lights and more lights! Anything you're willing and generous enough to ship to Canada would be great.


----------



## kst

thedoc007 said:


> kst, Peace Train, jeffg330, your lights have shipped.
> 
> All, have a few options for the next giveaway...18650s, or AA lights, or 18650 lights. Any preferences?



Doc, I'm starting to suspect that during the cold months you're a secret Santa. :santa:
This threads got me all giddy from the suspense, anticipation.... the excitement. Thanks for making it feel like Christmas during the summer. You've got me checking in like a kid under a Christmas tree. 
As for preference, please no mention... okay, maybe a hint or a teaser. 

Thanks again Doc.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Thrunite Tis , black, blue, or any other color. These giveaways always put a smile on my face! Thanks...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Peace Train

Everything is much appreciated. 18650's and lights are always welcome as I can use both. And I agree with the sentiment - the holiday time of year always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## radiopej

Can I just change my stance on the charger plus duraloop please? If I win, I'll be giving the flashlight to my little cousin, so if the battery+charger gets included she won't have to buy a separate one. All good if not. Thanks so much.


----------



## thedoc007

Peace Train said:


> Everything is much appreciated. 18650's and lights are always welcome as I can use both. And I agree with the sentiment - the holiday time of year always puts a smile on my face!



Peace Train, would you mind killing that creepy spastic Santa? Prefer to keep the thread uncluttered with animations (emoticons are fine, within reason, but that is a little over the top)...as they generally make it less readable, at least to me. It won't in any way influence any giveaways you might take part in, but I would consider it a favor...

In any case, the topic at hand is gunga's current giveaway...I'll try not to take any more attention from that than I already have. Cool stuff gunga!


----------



## gunga

By my count. 6 people entered. 5 say include batteries and charger. I'll do a random draw tomorrow night. All entries by 6pm PST please. 



Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## timbo114

gunga said:


> Guys, no EDC stories? Doesn't have to be super long, or detailed (but I don't mind) just some EDC story.



Here's my EDC story from a good while ago ...12-23-2011, 11:07 AM#294​timbo114




Flashaholic*


Join Date Jun 2009
Location SW PA down by the lake
Posts 1,080*




Re: EagleTac USA Christmas Sale and Give Away!*3 weeks ago I was trouble shooting my EGR valve at a buddy's house. We get down to the nitty gritty and I ask him to grab a flashlight.He hands me a hocky puck sized plastic orb with 15 leds in it .... *"Are you kidding me?"* 
This guy has all the tools on earth, but no decent light.

2 weeks ago ... I pick up my nongoodlighthavin buddy to go watch UFC PPV @ local bar.
I handed him a small box containing a loaded *ITP A3 Eos*, which he opens on our way into the pub.
He was looking dead into the head, fumbling, looking for a switch.. *"How do you turn it on?"
*Before I could say "Twist the head", he had already yelled out, blinded himself, dropped the box and tripped *up* the curb/sidewalk.
One of the unknowing smokers near the doorway said *"Hey man, I think your friend has had enough already."


My buddy Sam has carried that little aaa torch in his left front jeans pocket since the night I gave it to him, back in 2011.*​


----------



## gunga

You want in on the giveaway?


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> By my count. 6 people entered. 5 say include batteries and charger. I'll do a random draw tomorrow night. All entries by 6pm PST please.



Is the EDC story negotiable, then? I only count four entries that conform to your request...looks to me like radiopej, dealgrabber2002, bigfug, and Double Barrel have valid entries.

It is of course totally up to you...but I'd encourage you to count only those entries that follow your guidelines. If someone can't be bothered to type a couple sentences (or read your post in the first place), they must not want it very much.


----------



## timbo114

gunga said:


> You want in on the giveaway?



Nope.
Just wanted to share what I thought was a comical EDC experience.
I've got enough AAA torches and cells, give someone else a shot at it.


----------



## Peace Train

thedoc007 said:


> Peace Train, would you mind killing that creepy spastic Santa?



Done. My apologies, won't happen again.


----------



## Jeffg330

That is a great story timbo114. Thanks for sharing


----------



## gunga

Okay. That's a good point. The EDC story is not negotiable. So I think that is 3 entries. Thanks thedoc. I guess since it's a giveaway people could at least put a bit of effort into it. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## potpot

I'd like to join in gunga's giveaway. If I get chosen, I prefer to have the battery and charger included since all I have are plain rechargeables and a timer-based charger.

Here's my EDC story:
My friends and I decided on swimming/snorkeling early afternoon and went to an area where there's some nice looking corals and fishes. It was a bit far from where we were staying but it was no biggie since we've been around the same area many times in the past. Well, it was too much fun so we only noticed that we should be getting back since it was starting to get dark. As darkness was fast approaching, we decided to walk along the beach instead since we feel that it was safer that way. Halfway through our walk, the path was too dark so out comes my L0D. Good thing that I always bring along the L0D even on swims otherwise we would be walking in the dark.


----------



## Ezeriel

thedoc007 said:


> kst, Peace Train, jeffg330, your lights have shipped.
> 
> All, have a few options for the next giveaway...18650s, or AA lights, or 18650 lights. Any preferences?



*Ezeriel mischievously grins at the thought of a new AA light, looks left and then right, and prepares to pounce*


----------



## thedoc007

Ezeriel said:


> *Ezeriel mischievously grins at the thought of a new AA light, looks left and then right, and prepares to pounce*



Hehehe, I like your style Ezeriel. I had already decided what the next giveaway would be before you posted, but I'll make some AA lights the one after that. Thanks for the smile!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Am I too late for the giveaway with charger & batteries? If no, thanks, if yes, thanks also!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga

I'll accept it but only if you provide an Edc story. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

I had no idea that this thread existed.
I think it is very awesome of you Doc.
Please let me know if I could contribute some way.
Thanks guys


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> I had no idea that this thread existed.



Yes, there ARE other interesting threads outside of Vinh's sub-forum. (Just teasing, I know you've been spending most of your time there.)

If you have something to donate, feel free to post in this thread. I created it with the hope that other people would participate on both the giving and receiving side. If you have specific questions about format or timing, I'm happy to address those, but otherwise, it is up to you!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Thanks Doc,
Well I have 4 new unused panisonic NCR18650B's that I would be more than happy to contribute to the give away.


----------



## tyxxvxl

I think I would leave it to you to do the giveaway and I'll just supply the prize ha ha.


----------



## Peace Train

tyxxvxl said:


> Thanks Doc,
> Well I have 4 new unused panisonic NCR18650B's that I would be more than happy to contribute to the give away.



I'd be more than happy to help you out tyxxvxl. I'm still waiting for the two I ordered from FastTech back when I joined cpf. Look forward to when these are given away. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ok, I'll add an edc story since I'm the new guy.
My story is an every day occurance though ha ha.
So my friends and family give me crap for always having a knife, a leatherman, and a light on me at all times. Saying that I'm a nerd to always have that stuff on me. Almost ever day one of those people will say "O man I really had a xxxx right now" and who do they always turn to?
ME!
I usually will hand it to them and just say who's the nerd now?
Ha ha


----------



## gunga

Okay. I count 5 valid entries. Random number generator...

And the winner is Dealgrabber2000! Please pm your address to me and thedoc007. I'll be sending the dura loops and charger too!

Btw. How does one do a screen capture on an iphone?


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats dealgrabber!!


----------



## Double Barrel

gunga said:


> Okay. I count 5 valid entries. Random number generator...
> 
> And the winner is Dealgrabber2000! Please pm your address to me and thedoc007. I'll be sending the dura loops and charger too!
> 
> Btw. How does one do a screen capture on an iphone?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums



Congrats dealgrabber2000! 
Gunga, hit home button and the top button you use to get to power off at same time.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga

View attachment 161


Wow! Thanks!


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Thank you guys! So freaking excited!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live.

One Convoy M1, neutral white. I bought both cool and neutral versions...and I like the cool white version better. The light comes with a SoShine 3400mAh cell, and a NiteIze adjustable holster.

This is available to anyone, foreign or domestic. I will end the giveaway and draw names at 0730 EST tomorrow morning. No limit to the number of entries, given the short window. Going to be busy for the next few days, and am hoping to get this one out ASAP.

Good luck!


----------



## timbo114

OK Doc,
Since you posted _neutral white_ .... I'm *IN*!


----------



## gunga

I'll take the convoy m1. Wth. I have very few 18650 lights. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## radiopej

Thanks for the chance, Gunga 

Doc, would love to be in for this Convoy one. Cheers


----------



## potpot

Oooh, neutral. I'll take the Convoy M1.


----------



## Peace Train

I'm in. I'll take the Convoy M1.


----------



## Double Barrel

I'll take the convoy m1, in my favorite tint.



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

I'll take the convoy M1
I wouldn't mind being considered for one of these.
Thank you all.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Am I too late for the giveaway with charger & batteries? If no, thanks, if yes, thanks also!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Ok, too late for the giveaway but here is my EDC story:
My twenty something son is always giving me grief for always having my EDC light/multitool/basics. Two years ago he was preparing his Jeep for "Tierra Del Sol", the Southern California tradition of "the running of the jeeps" through the desert once per year. He calls me from the middle of nowhere(literally), saying his phone is dying and the wires for his new lights have melted and the Jeep won't run. Where r you? The desert... 
Ok, before your fancy phone dies, txt me your coordinates. So with my trusty Garmin (car essential #2), I find him. Using my energizer 8000 mah backup, I fully charge his smart phone while we work on the jeep. Using my Gerber MT, I run new wire(this time correctly), to fix his lights while my FourSevens S-18 on low lights up the engine compartment. We succeed in rewiring the off road lights, rewiring the electrical fans that were shorted out when the wiring from the lights melted. A few fuses and the jeep starts, but no headlights. No problem, the off-road lights provide short range light, the Maelstrom S-18 with 1400 lumens and my Olight SR51 provide enough light that as we are leaving the desert, we attract a Ranger who comes to help, threatens to write him a $400 ticket for being off road where he shouldn't, but says "you have been humiliated enough for one day needing daddy to come rescue you. If you were half as prepared as he is you wouldn't have been here in the first place." Almost the end of story; I borrowed the jeep last week, and noticed the Olight S-20 I gave him was in the center compartment with two spare batteries(maybe he is learning after all)....


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the Convoy M1 neutral, awesome thread! To keep you guys posted, we brought my Father in law home from the Hospital so he can die peacefully at home with family. It will only be a few days, but he is so glad to be home.thanks to my CPF family for the kind thoughts and encouragement-you guys rock!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Peace Train

Hahaha what a great story Crazy Eddie! I can imagine how your son must've felt after being let off. As the S20 can attest, you taught him well!

Edit: All my best to you and your family at this time.


----------



## Norm

thedoc007 said:


> One Convoy M1, neutral white.



"Neatral" colour me interested, I'm in.

Norm


----------



## C-channel

Please count me in for the Convoy M1. Neutral White is good. Thanks.


----------



## kst

I'm in, I'll take the Convoy M1 neutral, thanks Doc.


----------



## thedoc007

Wow. Never expected to get so many entries in such a short time. Either a lot more people are finding this thread, or the Convoy M1 is uniquely desirable...

First in, first win. timbo114, your name came up in the random draw. Please PM me with a shipping address at your earliest convenience.


----------



## Ray F.

gunga said:


> Btw. How does one do a screen capture on an iphone?



Press the button on top right and the home screen button at same time. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga

I got. Thanks tho.

Congrats Timbo!


----------



## timbo114

thedoc007 said:


> .First in, first win. timbo114, your name came up in the random draw. Please PM me with a shipping address at your earliest convenience.


*AWESOME !!*


----------



## Poppy

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Ok, too late for the giveaway but here is my EDC story:
> My twenty something son is always giving me grief for always having my EDC light/multitool/basics. <BIG SNIP>
> 
> Almost the end of story; I borrowed the jeep last week, and noticed the Olight S-20 I gave him was in the center compartment with two spare batteries(maybe he is learning after all)....



Great story! :thumbsup:


----------



## thedoc007

I decided to go ahead and send off the second neutral M1 also. Rather than do a separate giveaway, I used the same list, minus timbo114. radiopej, your name came up. Please PM me with a name and shipping address as soon as you can. Hoping to ship both of them out tomorrow morning.


----------



## radiopej

Oh wow, thanks Doc!!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Wow that's awesome of you doc!
Congrats radio.
I picked up a couple more 18650's for the giveaway.
I will send them to ya as soon as I can.


----------



## radiopej

Thanks guys.  Do you know if the M1 takes 2x CR123?


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> Thanks guys.  Do you know if the M1 takes 2x CR123?



This particular one does not. 18650 only.


----------



## thedoc007

timbo114, radiopej, your bundles have shipped.

dealgrabber2002, when gunga "won", he asked me to hang onto it, and ship it separately, rather than mailing it to him first. So your TiS is on the way as of yesterday. Will probably be there tomorrow, or Thursday at the latest.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Thx doc!


----------



## gunga

The EDC kit has shipped! Please enjoy!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Thx gunga!


----------



## radiopej

Thanks, doc!


----------



## Double Barrel

Doc, If there's no other give-a-ways going on right now, I'd like to contribute a little something. If and when you think its a good time. I know you stated you had some things lined up. I'm not sure how long to let it run or if I should put stipulations similar to gunga's. I enjoyed those stories. If you'd like to set it up, that would be fine. Otherwise, I can handle it. With your approval (and suggestions), of course. 
Thank you for starting this up, this is one of my favorite threads. You and those who have contributed are very generous people. It really shows character....and who doesn't enjoy "free" stuff..lol.
DB 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Agreed DB!
It feels good to give back.
In fact I picked up a couple more batts today.
I've got 8 ncr18650b's that I will send to doc to give away


----------



## radiopej

I'll most likely be giving the Convoy to my girlfriend's nephew. He's starting to do some cadet thing with his school. Unless I get too attached on arrival  

I'll tell him to grab some KeepPower batteries and a charger. Trying to decide whether I should get him to buy his own charger or if I should give him my WP2 and upgrade to the VP1. I hate using spacers but he'd only have to charge 18650s.


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel said:


> Doc, If there's no other give-a-ways going on right now, I'd like to contribute a little something. If and when you think its a good time. I know you stated you had some things lined up. I'm not sure how long to let it run or if I should put stipulations similar to gunga's. I enjoyed those stories. If you'd like to set it up, that would be fine. Otherwise, I can handle it. With your approval (and suggestions), of course.
> Thank you for starting this up, this is one of my favorite threads. You and those who have contributed are very generous people. It really shows character....and who doesn't enjoy "free" stuff..lol.



This would be a great time. I won't be doing any giveaways for a few days...kinda busy, and have some people visiting. Go right ahead, whatever stipulations you like...your giveaway, your rules. In fact, all else equal, I prefer you run your own...I'm happy to set the rules for my own stuff, but am always reluctant to decide how someone else's stuff is given away. The only thing I ask is that you consider carefully before you post, and don't change the rules or timeline once you post the details (unless an unforeseen event occurs, no guarantees in this life). 



radiopej said:


> I'll tell him to grab some KeepPower batteries and a charger. Trying to decide whether I should get him to buy his own charger or if I should give him my WP2 and upgrade to the VP1. I hate using spacers but he'd only have to charge 18650s.



Well, it did ship with one 18650 (SoShine 3400mAh). Seems like the upgrade makes sense...if you have some extra cash, might even take a look at the VP2. My favorite two-bay charger.



gunga said:


> The EDC kit has shipped! Please enjoy!



Post one updated. Thanks gunga!


----------



## radiopej

Oh, it comes with a battery? You're amazing. Thanks.

It makes sense to ME. My girlfriend might disagree. Hehe.


----------



## thedoc007

thedoc007 said:


> One Convoy M1, neutral white. I bought both cool and neutral versions...and I like the cool white version better. The light *comes with a SoShine 3400mAh cell, and a NiteIze adjustable holster.*





radiopej said:


> Oh, it comes with a battery?



Reading is important, kids! Yes, it comes with a battery and a cool holster...the NiteIze holster is my go-to for ANY light that doesn't come with a good holster from the manufacturer. The combination of universal fit (not quite, but pretty close), and the ability to rotate it 360 degrees makes it a great option.


----------



## radiopej

I thought that was just the first one and that the second one was just the light by itself. Thanks!


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> I thought that was just the first one and that the second one was just the light by itself. Thanks!



Fair enough. In any case, just teasing a little...all in good fun. And you are welcome!


----------



## Jeffg330

I received my thrunite today, many thanks. Now comes the hard part, keeping my dear wife from hijacking it!


----------



## Double Barrel

Ok guys, I have a New SkyRay King - Gold Version to give away to a good home. I'd like to get it to someone that would actually have a use for a light such as this. I probably ran it a total of 3-4 minutes. It was advertised as 6000 lumens. It's overrated but it is crazy bright. 3 XML T6, uses 4 18650's. It was suppose to be a 4 mode, however I can only find 2, HIGH and hidden STROBE(press and hold). The strobe at these lumens is absolutely crippling. It should have a decent runtime on high with 4- 18650's. It is a bright light and will light up a yard pretty well. You will get it, just as I received it from China. Wrapped in bubble wrap...all by itself. I wish I could provide the cells to go with it, but they are NOT included. I only have 4 myself and had to rob my lights to test the SkyRay.
I've been thinking about how to do this. This give away will close for entry Friday, 8/22/14 @ 12 midnight. I want to take a little from gunga's EDC give away. I enjoyed those stories. 
Requirements for entry: 
1) Get in before deadline *8/22/14 @ 12 midnight*
2) Tell us, in a million words or less, what your use for the Skyray will be, should you win. 
*Winner will be determined by a random number generator.
Good Luck Guys! Hope someone can put it to use.
DB 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

That is an awesome giveaway DB!!!
That is a seriously cool looking light.
I have sent Doc 6 NCR18650B cells to add to the giveaway as well.
This is fun and it feels good to give back to all you guys that have helped me learn a lot in a short time.
So thanks guys.

I guess I might as well add my name to the contest ha ha.
I could see me using the Skyray quite a bit actually. It looks small enough to take with me on my nightly walks with my little girl.
We usually will walk around a nice woody trail by our house. She is 2 1/2 btw. She loves it when I use the flashlight to light up the trees, trail, look for snakes or squirls, and anything else we can find.
Also this would be a good backpack light I would think as we do quite a bit of hiking here in Utah. Small enough to throw in a backpack and plenty bright to light up just about anything that I would need it for.
O and seeing that it is Gold I could always throw it up on the fire place as a show piece ha ha ha
Thanks again to Doc for making this thread and to everyone else that has or will contribute.
Laters,
Ty


----------



## Jeffg330

A week ago I'd have said I have no need for this light, but several nights this week I've seen copperhead snakes in my yard (arkansas mountains) while letting our dog out at night. We USED to let her loose to do her business but starting keeping her on the leash as the baby snakes are real hard to see. (Unfortunately I'm told if we're seeing babies and adults often we most likely have an infestation/snake den for lack of better term)
I've read the sky ray king is one of the floodiest lights out there and would use it to try and spot these nasty creatures before they can get close to the dog or me. 
*Disclaimer*: I do own a tk75 that has decent spill but looking for something to cover more ground. If anyone can tell me I wouldn't see much difference, I will withdraw my interest for someone without a 4x 18650 light to have better odds.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey jeff,
If you're looking for an all flood light. Go check out Vinh's section. He has some insane flood monster modded lights.


----------



## Double Barrel

tyxxvxl said:


> That is an awesome giveaway DB!!!
> That is a seriously cool looking light.
> I have sent Doc 6 NCR18650B cells to add to the giveaway as well.
> This is fun and it feels good to give back to all you guys that have helped me learn a lot in a short time.
> So thanks guys.
> 
> 
> Laters,
> Ty



Cool Ty, I really hated not having enough 18650's to go along with it. Combined, these would make a nice give away! Good deal. Maybe you'll win them back and have a light to stick em in..lol.
DB 



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha Ha Ha, No I would rather them go to someone that really needs them.
I have enough 18650's right now.
Maybe you can win some of the 18650's so you have enough too


----------



## Double Barrel

Lol.. I really do need some. I have 4 AW 2600's to my name. I realized how bad I need to get some when I got the Skyray. I have a few lights I need to bore out. I've kinda been putting it off because I don't have the larger batteries to go in them. I'll put an order together soon I guess. If I don't get lucky on a give away, that is.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha Ha, yea agreed.
Well hopefully you can get a couple of mine


----------



## Peace Train

I'll take the Skyray King. Should I win, this seems like it would a well-used around-the-house light, and for times when the power goes out, hanging outside with my neighbors, and so forth. We had some interesting happenings around the neighborhood this summer where a floody light like this would be perfect. Would be great to take it camping and for wilderness exploration too. Neat giveaway, thanks for putting this up Double Barrel!


----------



## Supernatural

I'd like a chance at the SkyRay King! What wouldn't I use it for. I live in a section of the city where there is a lot of light pollution, but very little focused on where you want to look. Less powerful lights get drowned out. You need a monster light if you walking dark, but lit streets and want to look down that alley. Does that make sense? I also spend a lot of weekends on the country. Have a camping trip coming up. Probably wouldn't get this before then, but still it would be fun. You need a lot less light in the country unless you are literally trying to light up a whole field. Of course that would be fun!  I also love gold and this would be my first gold color light.


----------



## ACruceSalus

DB TY for this opportunity and I would like to enter for this light. 

How would my family use it? 

We live within about 100 yards from a set of railroad tracks with additional side tracks for trains to park. The freight trains come past our home about every two hours 24/7 and others often park on the side tracks for as long as 3 days at a time. We live in Arizona about 50 miles north of the Mexican border so a lot of "undocumented" people flow through here. We've seen train "passenger" deboard and we've come across groups of "hikers" going through our neighborhood down our cul-de-sac toward the tracks. So when something goes bump in the night and we need light, we NEED a lot of light. This would fit the bill nicely.
TY DB and all the other generous people who've made life a little more fun and safe.


----------



## ACruceSalus

Supernatural said:


> [snip] You need a monster light if you walking dark, but lit streets and want to look down that alley. [snip]



You missed it. It was the first one given away. Though it was only a tiny one.


----------



## svhunter

I'll take the Skyray King. This would be my first flooder thats not a headlamp, and I do a lot of night time field/farm work. Would be perfect for breakdowns and the like where lots of flood is helpful. You guys are great for putting these things on like this. Thanks


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel said:


> Cool Ty, I really hated not having enough 18650's to go along with it. Combined, these would make a nice give away! Good deal. Maybe you'll win them back and have a light to stick em in..lol.



I was thinking about that too...if the winner is in the USA, I will ship four 18650s to the winner of the SkyRay King, if needed. I won't say I'll do it automatically...if someone has enough cells and doesn't need them, I'd rather give it to someone who actually does need them. But if someone is not entering the giveaway because of the lack of cells, I'd say go for it! The winner can PM me after the giveaway is over. Only in the USA, though, unfortunately. USPS has a total ban on shipping loose lithium ion cells, and ignoring that is a greater risk than I am prepared to accept.


----------



## Supernatural

ACruceSalus said:


> You missed it. It was the first one given away. Though it was only a tiny one.


 I assume you're referring to the Nitecore TM11vn thedoc007 gave away, but I'm not understanding what you're saying, sorry. What do you mean I missed it and it was only a tiny one?


----------



## Double Barrel

That would be cool, doc! That will make this a much nicer give away with 18650's included. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural said:


> I assume you're referring to the Nitecore TM11vn thedoc007 gave away, but I'm not understanding what you're saying, sorry. What do you mean I missed it and it was only a tiny one?



You referred to a monster light...the TM11 is part of the Nitecore "TINY MONSTER" series. So it was a monster light, but technically only a tiny one.

In any case, that was not the last monster light you'll see here.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey guys.
If you get my cells I sent you before you ship the light. And of course if the winner genuinly needs them I wouldn't mind at all to contribute the cells.
Thanks


----------



## Supernatural

thedoc007 said:


> You referred to a monster light...the TM11 is part of the Nitecore "TINY MONSTER" series. So it was a monster light, but technically only a tiny one. In any case, that was not the last monster light you'll see here.


 Ah! I didn't connect the "TINY MONSTER" and me saying a monster light part. Duh!


----------



## ACruceSalus

Supernatural said:


> Ah! I didn't connect the "TINY MONSTER" and me saying a monster light part. Duh!



Sorry my weak attempt at a joke.


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus said:


> Sorry my weak attempt at a joke.



Maybe not a gut-buster, but I thought it was clever. And adding more humor to the world is definitely a worthwhile endeavor. Carry on, good sir!


----------



## Double Barrel

Flashlight jokes. We are nerds :grin:


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Supernatural

ACruceSalus said:


> Sorry my weak attempt at a joke.


 Good joke. Sometimes I'm just dense like that.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Fun is Fun!


----------



## crucialcolin

thedoc007 said:


> You referred to a monster light...the TM11 is part of the Nitecore "TINY MONSTER" series. So it was a monster light, but technically only a tiny one.
> 
> In any case, that was not the last monster light you'll see here.



Pretty funny I was just going to say the SkyRay King seems pretty similar although at budget price. I believe its referred to as a Soup or Soda can light. 

I've actually had a few of my Law Enforcement buddy envious of the TM11vn when I showed them. They want one too now and cant believe how I managed to win it lol. In fact the lack of tactical capabilities didn't seem to even phase them as one of them stated he's used just about every law enforcement flashlight and still liked this better.


----------



## ACruceSalus

crucialcolin said:


> Pretty funny I was just going to say the SkyRay King seems pretty similar although at budget price. I believe its referred to as a Soup or Soda can light.
> 
> I've actually had a few of my Law Enforcement buddy envious of the TM11vn when I showed them. They want one too now and cant believe how I managed to win it lol. In fact the lack of tactical capabilities didn't seem to even phase them as one of them stated he's used just about every law enforcement flashlight and still liked this better.



I predict a flood of new LEO members on CPF.


----------



## timbo114

Doc,
Received my Convoy M1 pkg today. Awesome!
Fantastic tint - I love it!

Lost my Convoy M1 today ... 

Had it standing head down on my desk, wife noticed the 'pretty' green switch button.
She grabbed it, clicked it, absconded with it.

I'll trade her for a 1 speed light later on, but I'll get it back :devil:


----------



## gunga

Get her a pink light, add some glitter maybe?


----------



## timbo114

Funny how in the beginning of my flashaholism, she made fun of me and my ever growing collection .... 

She has learned the value of said torches and now she has a pink Thrunite Ti in her purse at all times.

And continues to 'borrow' torches from my desk.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Nice Timbo.
I wish my wife was more into lights.
I gave her a little streamlight keychain light that I thought would be pretty cool.
But then I get the "O gee thanks" and a roll of the eyes.
Some girls just don't get it ha ha ha.


----------



## FJRick

I'd love a chance at getting a nice bright flood beam light like the Sky Ray King! Our home sits on 8 acres overlooking a pond and river with a lot of wildlife around at night. It's fun to go out on the deck and show our grand daughter, nieces, and nephews how the animals eyes shine and try to identify just what's behind them!


----------



## Double Barrel

This is great! I'm glad there is a demand for the SkyRay. Doc and Ty have generously said they'd provide the 18650's to the winner if needed.
* ---get in before the deadline---*
Midnight Tomorrow EST


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

timbo114 said:


> Doc,
> Received my Convoy M1 pkg today. Awesome!
> Fantastic tint - I love it!
> 
> Lost my Convoy M1 today ...
> 
> Had it standing head down on my desk, wife noticed the 'pretty' green switch button.
> She grabbed it, clicked it, absconded with it.
> 
> I'll trade her for a 1 speed light later on, but I'll get it back :devil:



Glad you like it! To each his own...I really like my  white version.

I'm sure it must be annoying at times, but at least your wife likes lights...seems to definitely be in the minority there. Good catch!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey doc
Hope you guys are having a good night.
I'm hoping those cells get to you tomorrow or saturday.
Will you drop me a line when you get them just so I know they made it.
Thank you


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Will you drop me a line when you get them just so I know they made it?



Of course I will. And I'll be discussing the giveaway with you also (via PM), before I actually start to send out any cells. After all, we have to figure out what my cut should be...




Yes, I'm kidding. But I will let you know.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha ha feel free to keep a couple for your trouble.
Sounds good thanks doc.


----------



## Peace Train

The Thrunite TiS came in today - what a great little light! So glad that I can dust off and put to use the 24 pack of AAA's that have been waiting for something to do. Grateful for the giveaway and for all the little extras you threw in too, Doc! Have an awesome Friday and enjoy the weekend everyone!!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Mine tis arrived as well. Great light! I put a qtc on the bottom and now it has a low mode.


----------



## Double Barrel

40 some odd minutes to SkyRay deadline. Get em in while you still can!
I think I will let my daughter fix up a drawing, instead of a number generator, if nobody has a problem with that. She likes things like that and I'd like to involve the kids in the give away. My son loves the SkyRay. He thinks it is great because it came ALL the way from China. We really did wait FOREVER to get it. The first light got held up in customs and I never got it. The seller finally sent another. That's all he talked about for a while. He would ask every day if the "gold" light came yet. He would tell his buddies, dad has a gold light coming from China..lol. 
Ends midnight!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Peace Train

Double Barrel said:


> I think I will let my daughter fix up a drawing, instead of a number generator, if nobody has a problem with that. She likes things like that and I'd like to involve the kids in the give away.



Great idea Double Barrel, makes things more fun!




dealgrabber2002 said:


> I put a qtc on the bottom and now it has a low mode.



Just read up about qtc. Interesting stuff. Where can I get some?


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awww now I feel bad that youre giving away your kids favorite light 
My little girl loves my lights. I had to get her a couple small ones so she could be like daddy ha ha


----------



## Double Barrel

Lol.. They have their own lights as well. My son EDC's his :grin: .. It's just a cheapo light, but he will not pack anything else. Its the sipik clone. I've tried to give him others, SF's even. No dice...he says they can't do what his does. He likes playing with the adjustable focus. He likes what he likes. Oh well..haha
He will be fine, I may have made it seem like he was attached more than he really is. We are looking for a similar light now with some lower modes. 
SkyRay give away is over!!!! 
Will try to announce the winner sometime Saturday. My girl is asleep already. 
Good luck to all the entry's. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Thats awesome DB.
Kids rock ha ha
Good luck to everyone in the giveaway and thanks again to DB for the awesome prize.
Hopefully my giveaway will be coming up soon.


----------



## radiopej

Hehe, got an i3S for my little cousin. Dressed up as Santa and she was shocked.

She kept pointing in people's eyes so they took it away from here. Maybe when she's older.


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> Hehe, got an i3S for my little cousin. Dressed up as Santa and she was shocked.
> 
> She kept pointing in people's eyes so they took it away from here. Maybe when she's older.



There are plenty of idiots out there...I once loaned out a K40vn, ~1400 OTF lumens and 400kcd. He thought it would be funny to point it directly in someone's eyes on strobe mode, despite the fact that I had warned him to be careful and avoid pointing it toward anyone. Needless to say, that was the last time I ever loaned him a light, even briefly.

At least your daughter has an excuse...kids can get away with almost anything! Plenty of time to teach her proper flashlight etiquette.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Peace Train said:


> Just read up about qtc. Interesting stuff. Where can I get some?



It's been awhile, but a very nice cpfer gifted some to me but you can easy find some on Ebay but you need to type in the whole name not just "qtc".

If you ever get you hands on some, put it on the bottom of the tube, not the head. I destroyed one putting on the head.


----------



## tyxxvxl

What is qtc?
Thanks


----------



## timbo114

QTC pill(s) info sent in PM


This give away thread rocks Doc!


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel said:


> SkyRay give away is over!!!!
> Will try to announce the winner sometime Saturday.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey doc,
Did those batts. make it to you yet?


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Hey doc,
> Did those batts. make it to you yet?



Haven't picked my mail since Thursday night. Eating right now, but as soon as I finish that, I'll check and see if they have arrived.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awesome.
Thank you.


----------



## Double Barrel

thedoc007 said:


>



Sorry doc and guys. We had an eventful night last night. We had severe flash flooding. I was up all night watching. Luckily my house is ok. The yard and driveway took a hit with some damage. I will get this done ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

O man DB I hope everything is ok.


----------



## ven

As above,hope everything is ok

Doc-have to congratulate you on this awesome thread,i have not posted much(watching though) but coming up to 18,000 views. Fantastic.............. it really is great seeing members win items

Its threads like this that make a great place awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Barrel

And the winner is.....................








Congrats Peace Train, post #503 ...my daughter liked your Username BTW. I'll try to get it out Monday morning. I have a few lights I need to get out. 
Congrats again, DB


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel said:


> Sorry doc and guys. We had an eventful night last night. We had severe flash flooding. I was up all night watching. Luckily my house is ok. The yard and driveway took a hit with some damage. I will get this done ASAP.



No worries, Double Barrel, at least not on this end. That definitely qualifies as an unforeseen event...and after all, it just increases the anticipation for the eventual winner. 

I hope the damage was minimal, glad the house is OK at least. We recently had some flooding in this area too...have a friend who had a lot of water in the basement, and many millions of dollars in damages overall in the metro area. The bad flooding was just south of where I am, so it didn't really create a problem for me, but it reminds everyone how quickly things can change. Definitely makes you appreciate what you have.



ven said:


> Doc-have to congratulate you on this awesome thread,i have not posted much(watching though) but coming up to 18,000 views. Fantastic.............. it really is great seeing members win items



Thanks for the kind words, ven! It is a fun thread for me, too. Got off to a slow start, but it seems a lot more people are finding the thread lately...hopefully we will see more people taking part as well.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awesome!
Congrats peacetrain!!
I love these giveaways.
Thanks doc and DB.


----------



## Double Barrel

Thanks for the concern guys. Everything is ok here, other than some yard damage. It'll take a little cleaning up, but at least it didn't reach the house. I haven't been out yet to see how the whole area was hit, as the road was covered as well. I'm sure some of my neighbors were hit even harder. This is only the 2nd time I've ever seen anything like this here. It happened so fast it is scary. I couldn't believe it when I saw it.
At least I had PLENTY of flashlights to help me keep an eye on the situation. 
Take care all. Looking forward to the next give away!
DB 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel said:


> Looking forward to the next give away!



Well, I won't make you wait long. 

Next giveaway is live!

Two AA lights up for grabs this time...both new Tank007 E07s. These are single mode, 120 lumen lights. Compatible with 14500 also, if that is your thing. These have minimal packaging...come in a cardboard box, and the only accessory is a lanyard.

Giveaway will end when the first six people with a domestic (USA) shipping address post "I'll take a Tank007 E07", or at 1900 tomorrow, Sunday August 24, whichever is sooner. Hoping to get names/addresses and be able to ship them both out early Monday morning. If you ask to be included in the drawing, please check back in tomorrow night so I can make that happen.

Good luck!


----------



## FJRick

Hmm, I'd love to have one of those Tank 007's! Thanks Doc and also DB ! Sorry to hear about the flash flooding,glad you have minimal damage!


----------



## Jeffg330

Congrats peacetrain! Looks like a cool light. 

I'm glad your home escaped damage Double Barrel. I know from first hand experience how scary it is watching a small lake appear from nowhere inching closer to your home!


----------



## caleb_v

So this one is for USA address only. I'm in nz and would really love to have a good EDC as I don't have one yet. I will just have to wait for international shipping. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Double Barrel

I'll take a tank007 e07.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## braddy

I'm domestic and want in on the Tank 007, thanks.

I'll take a Tank007 E07


----------



## Richsvt

I'll take a tank007 e07.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha I'll take a tank 007 e07 if that's ok 
I lve these giveaways.
I can't wait for mine.


----------



## Jeffg330

Wow, yet another cool giveaway. 
I'll take a tank007 e07


----------



## Peace Train

Double Barrel said:


> And the winner is.....................
> 
> Congrats Peace Train, post #503 ...my daughter liked your Username BTW. I'll try to get it out Monday morning. I have a few lights I need to get out.
> Congrats again, DB



Yayyyy! Your daughter has great taste! Tell her thank you very much!  PM on it's way!


----------



## Peace Train

dealgrabber2002 said:


> If you ever get you hands on some, put it on the bottom of the tube, not the head. I destroyed one putting on the head.



I appreciate the advice, thanks for this. All the pics I've seen place it in the head, but bottom of the tube definitely makes more sense. I may just order in bulk then see if any cpf'ers will take it off my hands.


----------



## ACruceSalus

LOL My wife has me checking this thread often and when I told her about this she said "for me?" "Is it blue?" So you guys are getting my wife interested in this. LOL I said ok I'll enter.

I'll take a Tank007 E07

Sorry to hear about all the flooding in your area DB.


----------



## Peace Train

tyxxvxl said:


> Awesome!
> Congrats peacetrain!!
> I love these giveaways.





Jeffg330 said:


> Congrats peacetrain! Looks like a cool light.



Thanks guys, thanks DB, and thanks for a great thread Doc!!! Really looking forward to this, what a great surprise! _Now, I really need me some batteries! LoL_


PS: I'm finally caught up on all of today's posts, and send my best to DB and everyone else experiencing turbulent times.


----------



## jabe1

Great thread!

I'll take a Tank007 E07


----------



## tyxxvxl

Not to worrie peace my giveaway will be very soon


----------



## thedoc007

Well, that didn't take long. I don't think it is necessary for me to place a time limit on these giveaways any longer...getting lots of responses quickly.

Already did the drawing...jabe1 and Jeffg330 are the randomly selected winners. Please PM me with a name and shipping address at your convenience.


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Not to worrie peace my giveaway will be very soon



That is correct!

Next giveaway is live. tyxxvxl has generously donated six new NCR18650B.

This is open to anyone with a domestic (USA) shipping address. USPS does not allow loose cells to be shipped internationally. 

Trying to get some 18650s to those who actually need them. If you already have so many that you have lost count, please sit this one out. If you have lights going unused because you don't have enough cells, or don't have enough cells to keep your lights running while you are charging (or during a power outage), this is for you.

There are a total of six cells available...would like to give them out one or two at a time. Let us know in your post why you need them, and whether you'd like one or two cells. A more detailed explanation is definitely better. What light will you use it in, what you use it for, etc. Your post must include "I'll take an NCR18650B" to be eligible, regardless of whether you are requesting one or two. That way I can use an exact phrase search to quickly locate relevant posts. Any additional information you'd like to include is fine, as long as it contains that phrase.

Giveaway will end at 1200 EST, Tuesday August 26.

Good luck!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awesome!
Thank you for this giveaway doc.
Hopefully I can contribute these cells regularly so we can all enjoy our lights.
Good luck guys!
Thanks.


----------



## Double Barrel

I'll take an NCR18650B. I'd like to get two. I realized how I actually need some more 18650s when i got the SkyRay. I have a few lights that'll use them. I have to take battery's out of one to use another. I only have 4, so yeah..I need some..lol
Thanks Ty and doc! Very cool giveaway.
DB 
*edited to correct grammar


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## timbo114

"I'll take a NCR18650B"

It would be great to have high quailty cell(s)to rotate into use as my users go into charge mode.
I'd be very grateful for 1 or 2.


----------



## gunga

I'll take an ncr18650b. Would definitely be useful for Edc!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Are there any expert grammarians out there? I am like gunga, I prefer "an", since a vowel sound is how you start NCR...but I don't know if this is technically correct. In any case, I'll try to accept both...especially since I didn't notice my typo until gunga made his post.


----------



## gunga

. I do it by sound. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Ryp

Expert grammarian checking in, it is "an" NCR.


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> . I do it by sound.



Me too, but if that isn't technically correct, I'm happy to be educated. English is bizarre in many ways...can't really assume anything. And it has been a long time since I paid attention when someone was talking about the rules of grammar. I actually try pretty hard to follow the rules I know, but despite being a native speaker/writer, I'm under no illusion that I am familiar with them all.

Edit: Should have done this first, a quick search result from Purdue.edu:

"The choice of article is actually based upon the phonetic (sound) quality of the first letter in a word, not on the orthographic (written) representation of the letter. If the first letter makes a vowel-type sound, you use "an"; if the first letter would make a consonant-type sound, you use "a.""

timbo114 is grandfathered in, since it was my original typo, I won't make him change it to be eligible. But from now on, "I'll take an NCR18650B" is definitely the key phrase.

Another edit: more detail is better. Don't just say "I can use it" - tell us what light you will use it in, what task you use it for, etc. Let's make this interesting to read, even for those who may not actively participate in this particular giveaway. For example, I do truck inspections at work (checking around 45 trucks for overlooked packages at the end of the day). I use an 18650-based light, most often a Sunwayman C20C or an Eagletac G25C2 Mk II. I also have a spare (Ultrafire Wf-501b), in case I ever forget my main light, or need to loan one out to someone else. 

This isn't absolutely required, but I would appreciate the effort.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha too funny


----------



## gunga

I intend to use it in a Zebralight sc62w. Same size as an Hds but 18650! Will be a great Edc!


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Peace Train

Regarding the grammar, "an" is correct. The English language is continuously changing however, and with the advent of a social media comprised of various English and non-English speaking people from across the globe, it's changing at rates faster than ever before. I write...but really, who speaks with proper grammar let alone writes with it? Not I.


----------



## thedoc007

Peace Train said:


> I'll take an NCR1865B. I have a pretty awesome Skyray King on the way and don't have _any_ cells for it--zero. So I'll take two for now and patiently await the other two that have been in transit from the Philippines for the past month or so. Glad CR123's are had more readily.





thedoc007 said:


> I was thinking about that too...if the winner is in the USA, I will ship four 18650s to the winner of the SkyRay King, if needed. I won't say I'll do it automatically...if someone has enough cells and doesn't need them, I'd rather give it to someone who actually does need them. But if someone is not entering the giveaway because of the lack of cells, I'd say go for it! The winner can PM me after the giveaway is over. Only in the USA, though, unfortunately. USPS has a total ban on shipping loose lithium ion cells, and ignoring that is a greater risk than I am prepared to accept.



Up to you...


----------



## Peace Train

thedoc007 said:


> Up to you...



Ooops, didn't read this. Thanks Doc, I removed myself from current giveaway in post above! :thumbsup: _Too much computer time has been making me brain dead._ Thanks Doc!


----------



## FJRick

I'll take an NCR18650B I could really use 2! I have a few lights that I could use them in that I'm using CR123's in. I have a couple Jetbeam BT40's that I have in vehicles which would be nice to use them in!

Thanks so much for doing this Gentlemen!


----------



## Double Barrel

Haha, I actually just copied and pasted your "required" statement doc...your too funny.
DB 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## crucialcolin

I'll take an NCR18650B

That if its no problem if I jump in for this since I already won the TM bundle. Could really use an 18650 for my Thrunite TN12 (2014) as I've quickly realized CR123s don't last very long after running of a couple of expensive surefire I picked up at lowes. This being my EDC gets a lot of quicker usage that seems to really add up while I use the TM11vn for walking at night or other bigger/longer tasks. Both lights have their uses. In fact it was surprising at how quickly this Thrunite went through those CR123s. funny because I first thought I wouldn't get enough use out of the Thrunite to warrant a li-on battery :laughing: Now I can definently say without 18650's it would probably start going unused before long as it would be too expensive to run. 

Additionally I've been really impressed with the Soshine's that came with TM11 bundle as well so I was considering purchasing a pair anyways for this light as well. It would save me from having to make that purchase 

The other night I used the Thrunite to help someone check under their hood and figure out why their car wouldn't start for example.


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel said:


> Haha, I actually just copied and pasted your "required" statement doc...your too funny.



That is generally a good idea...that's how I do the search, simply copy and paste my quote into the find box. As soon as I saw gunga's post, I realized I had left off the "n". Funny how it is so much harder to proof-read your own text, compared to proofing others. Brain has a way of making you see things as you expect them to be, rather than how they actually are.


----------



## thedoc007

Just a gentle reminder...waiting on a PM from Supernatural. Need to hear from you!


----------



## jabe1

Fantastic! Thanks Doc!

PM sent.


----------



## Jeffg330

thedoc007 said:


> Just a gentle reminder...waiting on a PM from Supernatural and Jeffg330. Need to hear from both of you!



Thank you again. PM sent. I'm going to have a light to give away by the end of the week. I'll chime in when there seems to be a break in the action....


----------



## thedoc007

Jeffg330 said:


> Thank you again. PM sent. I'm going to have a light to give away by the end of the week. I'll chime in when there seems to be a break in the action....



Cool, glad you want to participate on the giving side too! Current giveaway ends 1200 EST on Tuesday, so if you want to plan on something starting Tuesday night or Wednesday, that would be ideal.


----------



## Jeffg330

thedoc007 said:


> Cool, glad you want to participate on the giving side too! Current giveaway ends 1200 EST on Tuesday, so if you want to plan on something starting Tuesday night or Wednesday, that would be ideal.



I'll be tied up until Thursday/Friday and would like to start my giveaway then if possible. If not, we'll find a good time to run it after. I'm excited to have a chance to give something back to this great community!


----------



## thedoc007

Jeffg330 said:


> I'll be tied up until Thursday/Friday and would like to start my giveaway then if possible. If not, we'll find a good time to run it after. I'm excited to have a chance to give something back to this great community!



OK, no problem.


----------



## tyxxvxl

I'm liking crucialcolin's entery


----------



## Supernatural

I'll take a NCR18650B
I'll take an NCR18650B

Whatever it takes to get in on this one.!  

Been wanting to get in on these 18650 giveaways. Now finally a raffle thing where I have a chance!!!

I need the batteries, I'll take two, if possible. Thanx!


----------



## thedoc007

jabe1, Jeffg330, Peace Train, your packages are on the way.

Supernatural, your package is on the way again. (USPS gave us a lot of trouble - took almost two weeks for it to be returned.)


----------



## tyxxvxl

Thanks for all the submissions for the battery giveaway guys. I wish I had enough to give out to everyone. I will try to give 18650's away on a regular basis if money allows


----------



## Peace Train

tyxxvxl said:


> Thanks for all the submissions for the battery giveaway guys. I wish I had enough to give out to everyone. I will try to give 18650's away on a regular basis if money allows



Another great giveaway, you're truly generous tyxxvxl!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha I dunno about generous Peace but thank you.
It feels good to give back to guys that can't afford them.
Trust me I have been the recipiant of this type of generocity here at CPF too


----------



## thedoc007

timbo114, your name came up first. Let me know as soon as possible whether you want one or two cells. Your post is a little ambiguous.

Supernatural, you were next. Two cells.

Double Barrel, you were the third name. Two cells.

gunga, you came up fourth. IF (and only if) timbo114 decides he only needs one cell, you are in line to receive the sixth and final cell (from this giveaway, at least).

All of you, please send me a name/shipping address at your earliest convenience. Thanks!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awesome!
Congrats to the winners. I hope these cells will help you guys out 
And thank you to Doc for running the giveaway!
I will keep buying extra batts when I can and try to do more battery giveaways.
Thanks again to everyone that submitted.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

tyxxvxl said:


> Awesome!
> Congrats to the winners. I hope these cells will help you guys out
> And thank you to Doc for running the giveaway!
> I will keep buying extra batts when I can and try to do more battery giveaways.
> Thanks again to everyone that submitted.


Thx you for your generosity.


----------



## Double Barrel

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Thx you for your generosity.



2nd that!!! Thanks Ty and doc!!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## timbo114

tyxxvxl said:


> Awesome!Congrats to the winners. I hope these cells will help you guys out And thank you to Doc for running the giveaway!I will keep buying extra batts when I can and try to do more battery giveaways.Thanks again to everyone that submitted.



Thank YOU for supplying the cells :thumbsup:
Thank you Doc for running this thread :thumbsup:

I'll have something worthy to give away soon.


----------



## tyxxvxl

No problem timbo!
I hope they will serve you well


----------



## Peace Train

Great giveaway, congratulations everyone!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Deleted


----------



## Peace Train

I could use some tyxxvxl. PM sent.


----------



## Supernatural

thedoc007 said:


> timbo114, your name came up first. Let me know as soon as possible whether you want one or two cells. Your post is a little ambiguous.
> 
> Supernatural, you were next. Two cells.
> 
> Double Barrel, you were the third name. Two cells.
> 
> gunga, you came up fourth. IF (and only if) timbo114 decides he only needs one cell, you are in line to receive the sixth and final cell (from this giveaway, at least).
> 
> All of you, please send me a name/shipping address at your earliest convenience. Thanks!



I won?! I finally got in on the batteries!? WooHoo!!! 

Thanks doc! Thanks tyxxvxl!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Welcome super!


----------



## thedoc007

timbo114, Supernatural, Double Barrel, your new 18650s are in the mail.


----------



## Jeffg330

I thought my job was sending me out of town, but that was postponed so I'd like to start my giveaway now since this still looks like a good time. 

After I didn't win the recent sky ray king giveaway I decided to buy one. I must have mentioned to me dear wife that I was a little disappointed in not winning and she "surprised" me by ordering one for me the same day I ordered one! (How cool is she)?

Instead of returning the extra I've decided to give it away here. So up for grabs is a brand new, never opened sky ray king 3800 (claimed) lumen 3x Cree XM-L T6 flashlight in gold. I'll run this for CONUS only now through Friday 8/29 12PM CT. 

The rules are simple, just state that you want the light and include the phrase "Jeff's wife rocks" somewhere in your post. I'll draw the winner at random sometime Friday evening. 

Good luck


----------



## tyxxvxl

That is awesome Jeff!
Jeff's wife rocks.
I wouldn't mind having one of these lights.
And I'm going to have to talk too my wife about being as awesome as yours! Ha ha
Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## FJRick

Wow, Thanks Jeff! We all get a second chance at a Sky Ray King! Not only does Jeff rock, but Jeff's wife rocks too!!! 

Thank both of you very much!


----------



## thedoc007

Jeffg330 said:


> Instead of returning the extra I've decided to give it away here. So up for grabs is a brand new, never opened sky ray king 3800 (claimed) lumen 3x Cree XM-L T6 flashlight in gold. I'll run this for CONUS only now through Friday 8/29 12PM CT.
> 
> The rules are simple, just state that you want the light and include the phrase "Jeff's wife rules" somewhere in your post. I'll draw the winner at random sometime Friday evening.



Have you, or do you plan to test it before you send it out? Any manufacturer, including high-end ones, will send out a defective unit from time to time...better to catch it before a third party gets involved. 

I'm not participating in the giveaway, but I'll still say your wife rocks! Very nice of her to do that.


----------



## gunga

I'm not participating but your wife rocks!


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Jeffg330

thedoc007 said:


> Have you, or do you plan to test it before you send it out? Any manufacturer, including high-end ones, will send out a defective unit from time to time...better to catch it before a third party gets involved.
> 
> I'm not participating in the giveaway, but I'll still say your wife rocks! Very nice of her to do that.



Good idea Doc, I didn't think of that. I'll test it out and make sure it works.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

tyxxvxl said:


> And I'm going to have to talk too my wife about being as awesome as yours! Ha ha



Might not be a good idea... lol


----------



## svhunter

I'd love the sky ray king. "Jeff's wife rocks!"


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Received the edc package. Love it! 2 multi-tools, batteries, charger, clip light, and glow in the dark stickers. I got a bit carried away with the stickers. Stick it to my main house key, my flashlights, and on one of the multi-tool. Love the kit. Thx gunga and thedoc!


----------



## Poppy

Jeffg330 said:


> I thought my job was sending me out of town, but that was postponed so I'd like to start my giveaway now since this still looks like a good time.
> 
> After I didn't win the recent sky ray king giveaway I decided to buy one. I must have mentioned to me dear wife that I was a little disappointed in not winning and she "surprised" me by ordering one for me the same day I ordered one! *(How cool is she)?*
> 
> Instead of returning the extra I've decided to give it away here. So up for grabs is a brand new, never opened sky ray king 3800 (claimed) lumen 3x Cree XM-L T6 flashlight in gold. I'll run this for CONUS only now through Friday 8/29 12PM CT.
> 
> The rules are simple, just state that you want the light and include the phrase "Jeff's wife rocks" somewhere in your post. I'll draw the winner at random sometime Friday evening.
> 
> Good luck



She is VERY cool 

You too! 

I'm not in, but I think it is a great gift :thumbsup:


----------



## gunga

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Received the edc package. Love it! 2 multi-tools, batteries, charger, clip light, and glow in the dark stickers. I got a bit carried away with the stickers. Stick it to my main house key, my flashlights, and on one of the multi-tool. Love the kit. Thx gunga and thedoc!



Awesome! Enjoy in good health! Good idea on the use of the glow sticker! I should try that!


----------



## Supernatural

I'd like a second chance at the Sky Ray King . Jeff's wife rocks.

We need pictures! Of the light, the wife or both!


----------



## Supernatural

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Received the edc package. Love it! 2 multi-tools, batteries, charger, clip light, and glow in the dark stickers. I got a bit carried away with the stickers. Stick it to my main house key, my flashlights, and on one of the multi-tool. Love the kit. Thx gunga and thedoc!



GID stickers! I want!  Sounds like a cool package. What kind of multi-tools?


----------



## gunga

Autozone minitool. 

And a Swiss army classic (not shown). 

View attachment 165



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## dealgrabber2002

gunga said:


> Autozone minitool.
> 
> And a Swiss army classic (not shown).
> 
> View attachment 165
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Gunga, what is that glow in the dark sticker call? Trying to find some on eBay; no luck.


----------



## Supernatural

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Gunga, what is that glow in the dark sticker call? Trying to find some on eBay; no luck.



Did you try searching for "Glow in the dark sticker"?  Unless there is something special about the stickers you got. Pictures!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Supernatural said:


> Did you try searching for "Glow in the dark sticker"?  Unless there is something special about the stickers you got. Pictures!



Seems a bit thicker than regular stickers. After some research, I think it's the vinyl sheet stickers.


----------



## Jeffg330

With about 12 hours left we have four people in the running so far. Per thedocs sage advice I put 4 cells (not included!) in the light and it functioned well. The threads seemed bone dry and squeaked something awful, so I put some nyogel on them. I'd recommend winner to clean the threads and relube though. I will try to do the random draw and announce a winner Friday evening.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Thanks again to you and your wife for the awesome giveaway jeff!


----------



## braddy

I would like in on that, if it is still on, and "Jeff's wife rocks", thanks.


----------



## ACruceSalus

Jeff's wife rocks.

Jeff and your wife, TY for this chance to win.


----------



## gunga

I can't find the exact sheet he used to sell (listings have changed) but the seller is Ivros from Korea I belive. I think this is the closest I can find.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/251431708444

Love this stuff and have it in most of my lights.


----------



## crucialcolin

dang great giveaway Jeff. So darn very tempting to enter this myself to give to one of my friends that was totally blow away by the TM11vn being that its a similar style light. I'd rather let someone else in on the fun anyways though since I already won.

*edit of course they should be on here posting. I told them ages ago


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl has shipped four more NCR18650B to me...I checked with him, and if someone needs the cells to go along with Jeffg330's SkyRay King, we can make that happen! I won't say I'll do it automatically...if someone has enough cells to power the light already, I'd rather give the cells to someone who actually does need them. But if someone is not entering the giveaway because of the lack of cells, I'd say go for it! The winner can PM me after the giveaway is over. (There might be a slight delay, since the cells are still in transit, but it shouldn't be more than a few days at most.)

Thanks to tyxxvxl for making this possible, and to Jeffg330 for donating the light!


----------



## Jeffg330

The deadline for the sky ray king has passed. I'll use a random number generator and announce the winner this evening. Thanx to tyxxvxl & the doc007 for the cells and making this all happen!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awesome giveaway Jeff!
Good luck everyone.


----------



## crucialcolin

Good luck to the contestants! 

btw forgot to ask or I didn't see it mentioned but I assume those NCR18650B cells are the regular unprotected type?


----------



## tyxxvxl

That is correct.
Unprotected.


----------



## crucialcolin

Good to know from a safety standpoint. 

I would assume most people here entering the giveaways are familiar with proper Li-on battery safety but you never know its a good thing to bring up. Even with quality cells like these.


----------



## Jeffg330

And the winner is svhunter. Congratulations to you! Send me A PM with your shipping information and I'll get your light out on Monday. 
That was fun, I hope I get a chance to give something else away in the future.


----------



## thedoc007

crucialcolin said:


> Good to know from a safety standpoint.
> 
> I would assume most people here entering the giveaways are familiar with proper Li-on battery safety but you never know its a good thing to bring up. Even with quality cells like these.



Indeed it is...I hardly even looked at the cells, just boxed 'em up and shipped 'em out. Glad you thought of it...in fact I didn't even know whether they were protected or not. Glad tyxxvxl paid attention, because I sure didn't. A safety reminder (not paranoia, just a common sense warning) is usually a good idea.

Also, does anyone know for sure how much variation in cell length the SkyRay King can accept? I'm not really familiar with it, and I know a lot of lights need one type of cell or the other (protected or not) to make good contact.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats svhunter!
Thanks to jeff and doc for another awesome giveaway.
Yea sorry I probably should have mentioned the were unprotected to begin with.
Hopefully they will make it to doc soon


----------



## caleb_v

thedoc007 said:


> Indeed it is...I hardly even looked at the cells, just boxed 'em up and shipped 'em out. Glad you thought of it...in fact I didn't even know whether they were protected or not. Glad tyxxvxl paid attention, because I sure didn't. A safety reminder (not paranoia, just a common sense warning) is usually a good idea.
> 
> Also, does anyone know for sure how much variation in cell length the SkyRay King can accept? I'm not really familiar with it, and I know a lot of lights need one type of cell or the other (protected or not) to make good contact.



A say ray king should accept a protected cell just fine they work on flat top as well as button tops there is lots of space to work with in terms of batt length


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

caleb_v said:


> A say ray king should accept a protected cell just fine they work on flat top as well as button tops there is lots of space to work with in terms of batt length



How about shorter, unprotected cells? In some lights, unprotected cells are too SHORT to make good contact. Looking to get confirmation that the NCR18650B will work well in it, since that is the cell on offer should svhunter request them.


----------



## Jeffg330

I received my Tank007 with the bonus flat cell lights today!, thank you Doc.


----------



## timbo114

Received my pair of NCR18650Bs today.
Thanks for the cell case and the key chain lights (x2 in each giveaway win pkg) !


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hope you like the batts tim!
I'm charging up a bunch of my ncrb's today too


----------



## thedoc007

timbo114 said:


> Received my pair of NCR18650Bs today.
> Thanks for the cell case and the key chain lights (x2 in each giveaway win pkg) !



SSsshhhhhhhh...no one is supposed to know! Hah, just kidding...if everyone hasn't figured it out by now, they aren't paying attention. I had more than 120 of the things, had to get rid of them somehow. :thumbsup:


----------



## tyxxvxl

I didn't know! Ha ha


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Thrunite MCC-2 two-bay charger with digital display, capable of charging both lithium-ion cells and NiMH batteries. 

Couldn't easily find a good review on it, but HKJ has reviewed the four-bay version of it here.

This one is available to all, willing to ship internationally. 

Post must include "I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2". Will close the drawing and pick a winner at 1200 EST tomorrow, August 31.


----------



## caleb_v

thedoc007 said:


> How about shorter, unprotected cells? In some lights, unprotected cells are too SHORT to make good contact. Looking to get confirmation that the NCR18650B will work well in it, since that is the cell on offer should svhunter request them.



Yes I use all sorts of cells in the sky Ray Sanyo Samsung Sony etc all unprotected


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

caleb_v said:


> Yes I use all sorts of cells in the sky Ray Sanyo Samsung Sony etc all unprotected



Excellent, thanks for confirming.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2"


----------



## tyxxvxl

*"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2"
Ha ha I have been wanting to upgrade to a nice charger.
Also if I was to win I would giveaway my tenergy 2 bay basic charger.
Thank you!


----------



## gunga

"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2"


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## braddy

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2, fer sure.


----------



## Cerealand

"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2".


----------



## potpot

"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2"


----------



## radiopej

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2 

I can then give my WP2 to my girlfriend's nephew with the convoy  Thanks so much for the chance


----------



## rpm00

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2. 

At the moment I just have a nitecore i2 which works well, but it would be nice to be able to charge more than 2 cells at a time.


----------



## ACruceSalus

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2.


----------



## thedoc007

Just over 30 minutes remaining to get in for the drawing...


----------



## ronniepudding

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2. 

I've been using a basic Sony charger for my eneloops, and would like a more advanced charger.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

braddy was the randomly selected winner. Please send me a name and shipping address at your convenience. Won't ship until Tuesday, due to the holiday, so no real hurry...anytime in the next couple days would be fine.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats braddy!


----------



## gunga

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live.

One Ultrafire Wf-501b 500 lumen reverse clicky, single mode, cool white light. I bought this for a loaner light, but have since replaced it with something else. I like having a couple, but right now I have too many...time to thin the herd. This bundle comes with a SoShine 3400mAh cell, and a NiteIze adjustable holster.

This light is surprising good value, in my opinion. It is simple, very easy to operate (you would hope so, with only one mode), very easy to disassemble, and reasonably durable. (The one I use frequently at work has been dropped several times onto concrete floors, and still works fine.) As long as you lubricate the light, it is *reasonably* smooth, and it even passed my basic waterproofing test (simply submerged in a bowl of water). Full disclosure: there may be some minor marks on the light, and all of the ones I've seen have minor flaws in the reflector. The flaws are not obvious in use, but I don't want anyone to be surprised by this. These don't come with any guarantee, from me or anyone else, but I will test it before I send it out, to be sure everything is working properly.

This is available to anyone with a domestic (USA) shipping address. I will end the giveaway and draw names when I have four entries. The winner will receive a light, holster, and 18650 - this is a bundle deal.

Good luck!


----------



## tyxxvxl

I would like to enter the drawing.


----------



## braddy

I'm in, thanks.


----------



## ACruceSalus

Congrats to the winner of the charger.

I would like to enter this next drawing.


----------



## svhunter

Wow I really won? This is great! I haven't looked at cpf since I entered the contest because of work schedule and didn't think I would win anyway. Its great to be wrong sometimes. Thanks guys for the light. Does the skyray king have a protection cutoff or do I need to watch cell voltage with unprotected cells? Thanks again.


----------



## braddy

I won the charger and am very excited about it, for weeks I have been trying to find out which charger would work in the car and travel, that would be gentle with my batteries and would handle all the various sizes, I wasn't having much luck, and then I won this ThruNite Charger MCC-2, which seems to be exactly the ticket.

The charger seems to be made to handle the fluctuations of car charging, and to handle 26650s, 18650s, and Nimh, and up to at least 70mm batteries.

Thanks thedoc007


----------



## Jeffg330

svhunter said:


> Wow I really won? This is great! I haven't looked at cpf since I entered the contest because of work schedule and didn't think I would win anyway. Its great to be wrong sometimes. Thanks guys for the light. Does the skyray king have a protection cutoff or do I need to watch cell voltage with unprotected cells? Thanks again.



@ svhunter. I have your shipping address but unless your name is SV Hunter you might want to PM me your real name  USPS has been known to not deliver mail to names not associated with an address.


----------



## svhunter

Man that cracked me up when I read your post. Not enough sleep lately. I'll get it to you.


----------



## FJRick

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2 it sounds much better than the charger that I use now!


----------



## braddy

See post 668, the charger is already gone.


----------



## ACruceSalus

FJRick said:


> I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2 it sounds much better than the charger that I use now!



Sorry you missed this giveaway but we have some nice little button lights as a consolation prize (see Doc for details).


----------



## feifei

thedoc007 said:


> Next giveaway is live.
> 
> One Ultrafire Wf-501b 500 lumen reverse clicky, single mode, cool white light. I bought this for a loaner light, but have since replaced it with something else. I like having a couple, but right now I have too many...time to thin the herd. This bundle comes with a SoShine 3400mAh cell, and a NiteIze adjustable holster.
> 
> This light is surprising good value, in my opinion. It is simple, very easy to operate (you would hope so, with only one mode), very easy to disassemble, and reasonably durable. (The one I use frequently at work has been dropped several times onto concrete floors, and still works fine.) As long as you lubricate the light, it is *reasonably* smooth, and it even passed my basic waterproofing test (simply submerged in a bowl of water). Full disclosure: there may be some minor marks on the light, and all of the ones I've seen have minor flaws in the reflector. The flaws are not obvious in use, but I don't want anyone to be surprised by this. These don't come with any guarantee, from me or anyone else, but I will test it before I send it out, to be sure everything is working properly.
> 
> This is available to anyone with a domestic (USA) shipping address. I will end the giveaway and draw names when I have four entries. The winner will receive a light, holster, and 18650 - this is a bundle deal.
> 
> Good luck!




Congrats


----------



## ACruceSalus

feifei said:


> Congrats



So are you in or out? If you're in that makes 4 contestants by my count for a little button light (it comes with a free bonus Ultrafire Wf-501b and other goodies).


----------



## thedoc007

As of now, still waiting for the fourth entry. Ambiguous posts do not count...if you want in, it needs to be unmistakeable.


----------



## FJRick

Well since I was too late for the charger I'll try for the Ultra fire WF 501B. I'm in for the drawing!!

Thanks!


----------



## thedoc007

Apparently it is braddy's lucky weekend! Random.org served up his post as the winner. No need to re-send info, I already have the shipping address.

Going to be one more opportunity this holiday weekend...nice to have some extra time to run these giveaways. Stay tuned!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Wow congrats again braddy


----------



## thedoc007

Make that two more opportunities. Going to run them concurrently, though, since I'm hoping to get names/addresses today and ship everything tomorrow.

First item is 8*Surefire CR123s, with two Powerpax cell holders. First one with a domestic (USA) shipping address to post "I'll take the Surefire CR123s" gets them. If you are the first one to post, go ahead and PM me the shipping address immediately...no need to wait for a drawing. Also, let me know whether prefer orange or black cell holders, or one of each. 

Second item is an Ebay laser...listed as 5mW, 532nm. Comes with a 16340 and cheap charger...I would recommend you not use either of these items, since they are of unknown quality, but since it all comes in one box, I will send them with the laser and let you decide. If you think it is a good idea to let small children play with lasers, please stay away! This is powerful enough to PERMANENTLY damage eyesight, if care is not taken. A member here on CPF tested the 18650-based version of this laser (probably the same circuit/diode, just a bit larger in size to accommodate the larger cell) at 75mW...so if anything it is likely to be highly under-rated. I'll take the first four domestic (USA) entries to post "I'll take the Ebay 532nm laser, and I'll be careful using it!"


----------



## tyxxvxl

"I'll take the Ebay 532nm laser, and I'll be careful using it!"
Ha ha no kids allowed using lasers


----------



## braddy

tyxxvxl said:


> Wow congrats again braddy



I needed one, and thanks much to thedoc007, I don't know anything about that flashlight yet, but I keep marveling at winning that charger which is something that I have been window shopping for, for quite a while, the more I try to learn about it, the more I think it is the one that I would have wanted to buy, if I had known about it.
I'll take the Surefire CR123s, I'll take the Ebay 532nm laser, and I'll be careful using it!


----------



## braddy

That Ultrafire Wf-501b 500 lumen looks awesome, and single mode is wonderful.


----------



## FJRick

Congratulations on winning the charger and light Braddy! And thanks again for doing the giveaways Doc!


----------



## Double Barrel

I'll take the Ebay 532nm laser, and I'll be careful using it!



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga

I'll take the Surefire cr123's


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Jeffg330

thedoc007 said:


> Apparently it is braddy's lucky weekend! Random.org served up his post as the winner. No need to re-send info, I already have the shipping address.
> 
> Lucky braddy, you might want to purchase a lottery ticket! Way to go!


----------



## thedoc007

Still need one more entry for the laser...tyxxvxl, braddy, and Double Barrel are in so far.


----------



## kensington

"I'm in for the Ebay 532nm laser, and I'll be careful using it!" Extra careful ;-)


----------



## thedoc007

kensington, random.org delivered your post as the winner for the 532nm laser! PM sent for details.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats kensington!
One of these days I'm gonna win a giveaway 
Hey doc did those batts arrive yet?


----------



## kensington

tyxxvxl said:


> Congrats kensington!



'Thank you, thank you, I would like to thank the Academy and all my fans...'

Seriously though, this is very cool. Thank you very much.


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Congrats kensington!
> One of these days I'm gonna win a giveaway
> Hey doc did those batts arrive yet?



Replied via PM.


----------



## jimmy5

i can only participate when the 2nd post does not say "reserved" ?


----------



## rpm00

Holy cow, braddy you lucky devil.


----------



## thedoc007

jimmy5 said:


> i can only participate when the 2nd post does not say "reserved" ?



No...that "reserved" in the second post is a placeholder - that post is reserved for my use, so I can post information without screwing up the first post, or making it too long. I started out by keeping all the information about the current giveaway there...but people were not reading it consistently. So I started making new posts with the info also, and have been too lazy to also update the second post. I will probably bring it back soon...but either way, it has no effect on whether or not you can enter the giveaways that are active.


----------



## Supernatural

Got the WK50 and 18650 batteries today! Thanks again guys! I love the switch on the WK50. Really wish it could take li-ions though. Anybody try it and know what happens if I do it? Don't want to kill the light. 

Any special precautions to take with the UNprotected 18650 cells? Do I need to check it every so often to see it doesn't drop below a certain voltage or can I wait til I notice the light dimming? It mainly going to be used in a SolarForce L2 with a p60 drop-in.


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural said:


> Got the WK50 and 18650 batteries today! Thanks again guys! I love the switch on the WK50. Really wish it could take li-ions though. Anybody try it and know what happens if I do it? Don't want to kill the light.
> 
> Any special precautions to take with the UNprotected 18650 cells? Do I need to check it every so often to see it doesn't drop below a certain voltage or can I wait til I notice the light dimming? It mainly going to be used in a SolarForce L2 with a p60 drop-in.



You are welcome! Glad it finally arrived...ended up being quite a wait. USPS did not win any kudos for that particular shipment.

Xtar says the working voltage is .9-1.8 volts...so it is definitely not recommended to use a 14500. That is more than double the spec...close to 2.5 times at full charge. Given how small and light it is, I also think heat would be a problem quite quickly...better to use a larger light if you really want the higher output of a 14500.

As to your question about unprotected cells...it would be a good idea to test it frequently at first. Over time, you'll get a pretty good idea of how long you can comfortably run it. But some lights have excellent regulation, and dimming that happens gradually over time is much more subtle than some people realize...I wouldn't depend solely on that unless you know for sure how your cells/lights behave when the voltage drops.


----------



## Supernatural

thedoc007 said:


> You are welcome! Glad it finally arrived...ended up being quite a wait. USPS did not win any kudos for that particular shipment.
> 
> Xtar says the working voltage is .9-1.8 volts...so it is definitely not recommended to use a 14500. That is more than double the spec...close to 2.5 times at full charge. Given how small and light it is, I also think heat would be a problem quite quickly...better to use a larger light if you really want the higher output of a 14500.
> 
> As to your question about unprotected cells...it would be a good idea to test it frequently at first. Over time, you'll get a pretty good idea of how long you can comfortably run it. But some lights have excellent regulation, and dimming that happens gradually over time is much more subtle than some people realize...I wouldn't depend solely on that unless you know for sure how your cells/lights behave when the voltage drops.



Actually really like the WK50. It's bright enough, and I love the different levels. But I'm afraid I'll forget, and accidentally put in a li-ion. That's why I wish it could take it li-ions. I notice li-ions make the different levels too similar in other AA lights, but I do like the extra lumens once in awhile.  Okay on testing the 18650 often.


----------



## ACruceSalus

I just want to give a quick update on the two lights that I was given by Doc and anonymous since I've had a chance to use them for a few weeks now.

I was originally going to pass the Streamlight Microsteam onto my grandson but I've found that I use it so much I've decided to keep it. I clip it to the inside of my shirt collar and it is always there when I forget to carry another light in my pocket. It's inconspicuous and lightweight so I don't even notice it. I would never have though that it would be so handy before I received it.

The Xeno Tiger with a Nichia 219B LED has come in handy when I needed to see the true colors of something at night and during the day. I like the heft and feel of it and it is just the right size to carry in my pocket. I had heard good things about high CRI lights and this one hasn't disappoint me. 

Again TY.


----------



## jimmy5

thedoc007 said:


> No...that "reserved" in the second post is a placeholder - that post is reserved for my use, so I can post information without screwing up the first post, or making it too long. I started out by keeping all the information about the current giveaway there...but people were not reading it consistently. So I started making new posts with the info also, and have been too lazy to also update the second post. I will probably bring it back soon...but either way, it has no effect on whether or not you can enter the giveaways that are active.


ok, but the 2nd post is a nice idea, so ppl would know when a giveaway is active... the laser was the last giveaway and now we need to wait for a new one to open? -.-


----------



## thedoc007

jimmy5 said:


> ok, but the 2nd post is a nice idea, so ppl would know when a giveaway is active... the laser was the last giveaway and now we need to wait for a new one to open? -.-



Yes, that is correct. I'll try to go back to posting the info in the second post also...at least for stuff that will run for a little while.


----------



## Jeffg330

@svhunter your light has shipped USPS


----------



## thedoc007

Jeffg330 said:


> @svhunter your light has shipped USPS



Thanks, first post updated.

braddy, all of your items have shipped also.


----------



## thedoc007

svhunter, the four 18650s shipped today. Thanks to tyxxvxl for the donation!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Two AAA lights up for grabs this time...both Thrunite TiS. There is one black, and one blue available for this particular giveaway. For some reason the packaging is different...the blue one comes in retail display packaging, while the black comes in a metal tin, inside a plain cardboard cover. Both types come with the usual stuff (manual, O-rings), and both lights are brand new. 

First four people with a domestic (USA) shipping address to post "I'll take a Thrunite TiS" will be included in the drawing. Please include your choice of color in your post as well...that way there won't be any delay. (Whoever is picked first automatically gets his or her choice, the other winner will get whichever color is left.)

Good luck!


----------



## tyxxvxl

*"I'll take a Thrunite TiS"
Black please 
Awesome giveaway doc!


----------



## thedoc007

I put the info for the current giveaway in the second post as well. Thanks for the reminder, jimmy5!


----------



## Double Barrel

I'll take a Thrunite TiS
Black



.


----------



## gunga

"I'll take a Thrunite TiS"

Blue please 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Jeffg330

I've already won one of these. You guys will like them. Good little light.


----------



## FJRick

I'll take a Thrunite TiS , blue please!


----------



## thedoc007

Tyxxvxl, your name came up first. Double Barrel, you were the other winner...I assume you don't mind a blue one, even if it isn't your first choice? Let me know.

And both of you, please send a shipping address at your convenience.


----------



## kensington

thedoc007 said:


> Tyxxvxl, your name came up first. Double Barrel, you were the other winner...I assume you don't mind a blue one, even if it isn't your first choice? Let me know.
> 
> And both of you, please send a shipping address at your convenience.



Nice win guys! Early bird really gets the worm with these.

Thanks for the delivery doc it was great meeting you. Played with the laser in the dark tonight with a buddy from work and it was awesome! between that and the K40vn it was good times, need to get a range finder so we can figure out how far we were throwing.


----------



## thedoc007

kensington said:


> Thanks for the delivery doc it was great meeting you. Played with the laser in the dark tonight with a buddy from work and it was awesome! between that and the K40vn it was good times, need to get a range finder so we can figure out how far we were throwing.



Likewise, I hope we can get together eventually with a whole slew of lights/gear. Nice to finally meet some people nearby who share the hobby.

Glad you like the laser...funny that you mention a rangefinder, mund and I were discussing that when last we met, it would be very handy. Does anyone have a recommendation for a decent one that won't break the bank?


----------



## Double Barrel

Woohoo! I don't mind blue at all. 
Address sent via pm. Thanks doc!
DB 


.


----------



## jimmy5

oh daem, that was quick -__- .... can people from outside the US also participate?


----------



## thedoc007

jimmy5 said:


> oh daem, that was quick -__- .... can people from outside the US also participate?



For some giveaways, yes they can. For others, I only do domestic shipping. Partly due to legal reasons...there are numerous restrictions that apply, especially to lithium-ion cells. And partly due to cost...smaller items like the most recent giveaway would cost me more to ship than it cost to buy in the first place. I always post who is eligible to participate for each giveaway.


----------



## kensington

thedoc007 said:


> ...funny that you mention a rangefinder, mund and I were discussing that when last we met, it would be very handy. Does anyone have a recommendation for a decent one that won't break the bank?



Fyi, I have ready access to 30% off coupons (and can send you the link if you are interested) at Dunham's.

Also think I like the laser too much... too much. tmack makes sells them? Gahhhhh


----------



## tyxxvxl

Holy crap I won!!!! Yay!!!!!
Thank you very very much Doc!
PM withat address incoming


----------



## kensington

Aforementioned coupon

https://www.dunhamsrewards.com/coupons/Default2.aspx?code=11794&custNo=00000&coupon=Coupon_11794

Some stores will scan it off your phone but some require a printed copy, use as many times as you want.


----------



## thedoc007

kensington, thanks for the link. Still looking for expert opinions on rangefinders, though. Are there brands that make more reliable/accurate rangefinders than others? What do people think is the best value? I don't need great precision, but I don't want something that is inaccurate or unreliable, either.


----------



## tyxxvxl

I'm no expert on range finders at all. But on trips to cabelas I.ve seen quite a lot of good ones. Might check out thier site. A lot of hunters use them.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

This giveaway will run for a bit longer than most of the recent ones...want to give everyone the chance to enter, even if they don't check the thread constantly. I will let it run until 1200 EST Tuesday, September 9. This giveaway is open to everyone...international shipping is OK for this one. No limit on the number of entries.

If you already have an Elzetta of any flavor, please sit this one out. Want to get it to someone who doesn't already have anything like it. If you take part in this giveaway, you are agreeing to never sell the light...you can keep it, or if you decide you no longer want it, you can give it away (preferably in this thread). 

The item is an Elzetta ZFL-M60. It has a high/strobe tailcap, with a forward clicky switch. Default is tailcap tightened, always gives you high mode (325 OTF lumens, more or less). If you loosen the tailcap a few degrees, you get strobe. It has a Malkoff M61 drop-in. Somewhere between cool and neutral...definitely warmer than the standard Elzetta module, and with a smoother, more graduated hotspot. The light is a special edition "flat dark earth" color. It has been used, and does have some minor marks and chips in the anodizing, but is in good shape. It will come with only the light, drop-in, and Nite-Ize adjustable holster...no manual, extra O-rings, case, etc. If that bothers you, this might not be the giveaway for you. 

My recommendation for batteries would be to run a single 16650...Illumination Supply has a Keeppower 16650 in stock, 2000 mAh. CR123s are expensive, and not being able to tell how charged they are has always been an issue for me. But that is your call...the light will ship with two CR123s. 

To be eligible, your post must include "and you thought Surefire made tough lights!" 

Good luck!

P.S. I'm writing this after a long day...if I have made an error in my post, or forgot to include something, I reserve the right to revise the giveaway as needed. Feel free to ask questions, if you have any...I'll do my best to answer them.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Wow that is a seriously cool giveaway doc!!
Very generous sir.
Seeing as I was a winner in the last one.
I am going to sit this one out and let others have a chance 
Very cool doc hope all is well.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Thank you for the chance to own an elzetta zfl-m60. I've seen the video on YouTube where they disassemble the whole light underwater.

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"

Is there an option to have the output be low and high? Buying a new tailcap?


----------



## radiopej

Oh wow, I've been seeing Elzettas online and thought they looked amazing! Thank you so much for the chance!!!

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## N8N

I'll take a chance, heard about Elzetta but never seen one IRL. Good luck to all!

"And you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## thedoc007

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Is there an option to have the output be low and high? Buying a new tailcap?



The light is definitely designed to be modular, and changing out bezels/tailcaps/etc. should be easy enough to do. They aren't cheap, though. Just checked the website, and the high/low cap by itself is $56. Likely you can find it cheaper somewhere else, but it won't be just a few bucks.


----------



## potpot

I'm definitely in for the Elzetta.

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> Oh wow, I've been seeing Elzettas online and thought they looked amazing!



You have to hold one to appreciate it. The ZFL-M60 is smaller than I thought it would be, but feels extremely solid. Quite heavy, given how small it is. I'm disappointed that Elzetta seems to be discontinuing it in favor of the new Bravo/Charlie lights. Yes, they are brighter, but they are also much larger, and can't run for long periods without getting extremely hot. The ZFL-M60 is pure Elzetta, to me at least. Truly tough, and can run as long as you want on high without any worries. It isn't going to be the most versatile light...but it does its job exceptionally well.


----------



## kensington

This is awesome, I know I just won but I have wanted an Elzetta for awhile, I need to get a light on the AR so I would like to throw my hat into the ring.

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## wedlpine

I have been wanting to try out an Elzetta for a while now. I know I would get some use out of it working the graveyard shift or mounting it to the AR.

Just curious if anyone knows if the low on the high/low cap has obvious PWM?

 "and you thought Surefire made tough lights!" 

Thanks Doc!


----------



## radiopej

Post office is holding a package for me, I think it's the Convoy!

Good timing - I think my girlfriend's nephew is coming to the Father's Day lunch on Sunday


----------



## radiopej

It was a Led Lenser NEO that I won.  Maybe it'll arrive next week


----------



## aribach

What a great gesture. I'm trying to save up for a decent thrower, but I'll be happy with anything on your list. Thanks.


----------



## Viperbart

Wow Doc! That is such an awesome giveaway!
I would like to enter the draw although it would be to regift it. My brother in law is a RCMP officer and all he has is a Maglight for his work. He deserves something way better for service out in the field.

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## dc38

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!" I'd also like a chance at this light...it'll most likely go to the hands of a state patrolman who is a good friend of mine.


----------



## Toolboxkid

Just heard about these a couple days ago for the first time ever, saw a YouTube vid of one driving a nail! And you thought sure fire made tough lights! 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

aribach said:


> What a great gesture. I'm trying to save up for a decent thrower, but I'll be happy with anything on your list. Thanks.



Not sure what you mean...there is only one item active at a time, normally...right now it is an Elzetta. The only list I am aware of on this thread is in the first post...and it is for items that have already been claimed and shipped...none of those items are available. I suggest you read the first two posts in this thread, maybe it will clarify things for you.


----------



## Garanddad

What a generous offer. I had forgotten the sense of community here. Happy to be back.. Thank you Doc and everyone who has helped.
"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## whill44

I've always wanted to try a Elzetta thank you for the opportunity. "and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## thedoc007

Remember, people, the phrase I put in quotes is what I use to find the relevant posts when I actually do the drawing. If it doesn't EXACTLY match, your entry will not be included. (Capitalization does not matter, but an extra space, or the wrong punctuation does.) If you are having trouble, easiest way is to copy and paste the quote...that way typos are not an issue.

In other news, tyxxvxl, Double Barrel, your Thrunites are on the way. Finally got a chance to drop them off this morning.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awesome!!
Thank you very muc Doc!!


----------



## rpm00

Wow a really nice one for Canadians! Would love this!


"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## Jeffg330

and you thought Surefire made tough lights!

Awesome giveaway!


----------



## redtruck

This is a heck of a giveaway. I don't know how you do it Doc, but your generosity is incredible. I don't know if I'm worthy of a light like this so I'll leave it to the other forum members. Looks like a very impressive light!

I always check back to see what is next or who won. Fun to watch for sure!


----------



## ven

I sit back on these and enjoy watching people win these awesome light given away by a no less awesome chap,hats off to you again doc,you are a modern day st nicholos :bow:

This is a dream light for me as i have been wanting one since i knew they existed so if it is ok i would love to enter this comp with your permission

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!" 

Thanks you for the oportunity if possible to enter and good luck to everyone on this awesome give away:twothumbs

I need to check some postages so i can do something in return in the future.


----------



## jabe1

Great give away. Doc.

and you thought Surefire made tough lights!


----------



## timbo114

*"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"
*
Are you kidding? I am IN like the bear in the honeypot.
Awesome giveaway item!
Would make a fabulous addition on my FDE Colt AR.


----------



## aribach

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"

Awesome giveaway!


----------



## Happpyfeet

This sounds like just the light to use from my wheelchair! I am looking for something like this to assist in my travels. 

Thank you for the opportunity to own the Elzetta ZFL-M60!

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## T-roc87

Very Generous giveaway!

and you thought Surefire made tough lights!


----------



## thedoc007

ven said:


> This is a dream light for me as i have been wanting one since i knew they existed so if it is ok i would love to enter this comp with your permission



Of course you can, ven! As long as you meet the criteria, anyone can...and you contribute a lot to this forum. Have helped me personally, too, and been very patient and thorough in answering my questions. Need more like you on the forums.


----------



## tyxxvxl

I'll second that doc!
Ven is a good chap


----------



## thedoc007

Just thought I'd add a little story...lost power yesterday (guessing around 1900) and it was out all night, all morning, and part of the afternoon today. When I turned into my neighborhood, it was almost totally dark...a couple people with candles, but other than that, lights out. Broke out the K40vn on level three, the SR Mini on low, and the Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2 for when I was moving about. Just as bright as ever...even charged a couple extra 18650s with the Xtar VP2, via the car charger, in case it lasted longer than predicted. Cold showers notwithstanding (electronic ignition for the hot water heater) it was a trivial inconvenience for me...glad I had all the options for lighting. This hobby does have uses beyond just showing off your latest light!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey doc,
The 18650 donations may slow from me for a bit.
Money is kinda tight atm. But I will still find someway to contribute to the giveaways 
Good luck to everyone on the elzeta giveaway.


----------



## landslug

Doc,
I'm amazed at your generosity... I've wanted to try a Elzeta light for some time, so... "and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"

Sincerely

And congrats to whomever the winner maybe!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha thats what I tell my family and friends when the give me crap about having so many lights.
Next time the power goes out or any other time you would need a light don't ask me to use one ha ha


----------



## FJRick

Okay, I can say that I'd enjoy having this light! Thanks again for a great giveaway Doc! "and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## joshjp

tyxxvxl said:


> Holy crap I won!!!! Yay!!!!!
> Thank you very very much Doc!
> PM withat address incoming


You lucky SOB 😲 LOL, congrats on winning,

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## joshjp

Wow just looked at this light, looks sweet, TY for the giveaway, i will try to do one sometime to. This will be my last post untill a winner is declared.

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha thanks josh.
Good luck in this drawing!


----------



## joshjp

tyxxvxl said:


> Ha ha thanks josh.
> Good luck in this drawing!


Hey no problem.


----------



## gunga

Hmmmm. Might have to check this out. 

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## richardcpf

Great giveaway! this is my first time taking part of this.

*and you thought Surefire made tough lights!*


----------



## caleb_v

Is this for international shipping? I'd loooove this light!!!


and you thought Surefire made tough lights!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## jimmy5

maybe create a rule that people who have already won stuff can't participate in the next 3-5 draws? -.-

*and you thought Surefire made tough lights!*


----------



## radiopej

Seems like a good idea, but a few people have been using the won items to pass on to others. 

While the Convoy was for my girlfriend's nephew, I plan on keeping an Elzetta for myself  I'd be sad if I fell out of the running for an Elzetta.


----------



## thedoc007

jimmy5 said:


> maybe create a rule that people who have already won stuff can't participate in the next 3-5 draws? -.-



Thanks for the suggestion...but I don't see a need for that. Winners of the larger (more expensive, not necessarily physical size) giveaways are not eligible for other large giveaways, as noted in post #304. But winning a small AAA light shouldn't really block anyone from winning a TM11, for example. One really has very little to do with the other. And just because you enter, doesn't mean you will win, in any case. The Elzetta drawing is going to have quite a number of names...


----------



## Light it up

*"I'll take the TM11vn bundle"
*

Thank you for being so generous with spreading the flash light fire. I just recently got into flash lights again. I use to love them as a kid but these lights now a days are unbelievable. 

Thank you again,

Light


*EDIT: *  _I_ apologize. I misread the thread. :fail: Maybe next time I'll be able to keep up with the convo... :duh2:


----------



## tyxxvxl

*and you thought Surefire made tough lights!
That's the quote you want in your post for the current elzeta light giveaway light it up 
And welcome.


----------



## Light it up

Ooooooookay lets see if I can get this right. 

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"



Those Elzetta Lights are tubular. Thank you again for being so generous Doc. I always believed that what goes around comes around and you sure have some good coming your way. 



lovecpf


----------



## Light it up

Thank you for your help Tyxxvxl. You know its kind of funny, I've been checking this forum out for maybe the last three weeks or so and I feel like I already kind of know some people from here. I've read so many questions and comments from you and a couple of other people. I actually bought my first flashlight since I was a kid, the PD35, and because of you I now know of Vinh and his upgrades.


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> *and u thought Surefire made tough lights!
> That's the quote you want in your post for the current elzeta light giveaway light it up
> And welcome.



Hah! This post makes you the first "accidental" participant in this giveaway. Welcome to the drawing!

If anyone needs a reminder, better to direct them to the first two posts in this thread (or a post number, if someone else is running a drawing). That way, they have ALL the information they need, not just a key phrase.



Light it up said:


> Those Elzetta Lights are tubular. Thank you again for being so generous Doc. I always believed that what goes around comes around and you sure have some good coming your way.



Maybe I'm just making up for my misspent youth . In any case, the satisfaction is all I need - it is fun to share the hobby with others!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha o man I wasn't even paying attention to that Doc! 
Yea you're right, from now on I'll refer to the first post. I was planning on sitting this one out but I guess I'm in.

Thanks light me up 
And if you wanna chat or have questions head over to the V54 lounge.
Hope everyone is having a good sunday!


----------



## Poppy

I thought that Rayovac made tough lights... just a little bump here. 

Doc, that wasn't a typo lol.

I'd rather that light go to someone who would really appreciate it and USE it.


----------



## radiopej

It arrived! Thanks doc! I started laughing so hard when I realised why you have that username.

I'm going to mail it out to him first thing in the morning so he can take it out to camp on Saturday.

You are so awesome - thanks for the keychain lights too!


----------



## tyxxvxl

My new Thrunite TiS arrived today!
What an awesome little light. It totally kills my streamlight microstream!
Thank you so muck doc for an excellent light!
O and my little girl says thanks for her new keychain light


----------



## moshow9

Wow, excellent giveaway. I've always wanted to try out an Elzetta because of how durable I have read they are. I also dig the body and bezel/head of their lights. So...

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej, tyxxvxl, thanks for letting me know everything arrived OK!

Only a little over twelve hours remaining for the Elzetta giveaway...if you want in, now is the time. All information you need to know before entering is contained within the first two posts in this thread.


----------



## crucialcolin

Hell I've been trying my best to hold out because I had already won before and wanted to give someone else a shot. But this Elzetta is to darn irresistible. Throwing my hat in the ring...

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## Supernatural

Nice! I saw videos reviews for this Elzetta light. Hammering in nails and taking apart and putting it back together underwater and turning it on. Is it all the Malkoff drop-in or is there something about the body too? Could a surefire or solarforce do the same thing if it had the same Malkoff drop-in? Would it work with other brand drop-ins? I assume not, but wondering because I have a solarforce already. 

What are the dangers to the batteries if I did that underwater thing with my own light? Any less dangerous if it doing it with one 18650 li-ion as opposed to two cr123s lithiums or two cr123 li-ions? Protected vs unprotect li-ions? No plans to try it, just wondering.


----------



## joshjp

Hope i win and you guys lose.hahahah JK


----------



## sassaquin

Might as well try my luck at winning the Elzetta. It looks like it would make a great light to use around the house and yard. No worries about dropping it on the concrete cellar floor or from a 6 foot ladder.

Thanks thedoc007 for starting and running this generous giveaway, it is great fun! :thumbsup:

"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"


----------



## radiopej

Sassaquin, I'd be worried about dropping it. What if it breaks the floor?


----------



## thedoc007

joshjp said:


> Hope i win and you guys lose.hahahah JK
> 
> "and u thought Surefire made tough lights!"



Please edit this post to remove the key phrase. You already entered the giveaway with post #767, duplicate entries are not allowed.


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural said:


> Nice! I saw videos reviews for this Elzetta light. Hammering in nails and taking apart and putting it back together underwater and turning it on. Is it all the Malkoff drop-in or is there something about the body too?



As far as I know, the drop-in is the only critical item...I don't see any reason why the body/tailcap is truly different from other brands, other than being thicker than typical. The fully potted electronics in the head make all the difference. Also note that they did the test with distilled water...which is non-conductive. That particular test was more of a gimmick than anything else, I think...



Supernatural said:


> What are the dangers to the batteries if I did that underwater thing with my own light? Any less dangerous if it doing it with one 18650 li-ion as opposed to two cr123s lithiums or two cr123 li-ions? Protected vs unprotect li-ions? No plans to try it, just wondering.



There isn't any real danger from doing it with distilled water, as long as you dry it out promptly. I wouldn't want to try it with tap, or especially salt water...you'd have to be a little concerned about corrosion in that case, plus it would be conductive. 

That said, back in my early days on CPF, I did a freezer test with the Nitecore P25. I made sure to tighten the tailcap, but I forgot to tighten the head...it got quite a bit of (tap) water inside of the light. There was some in the tailcap, some in the body, and some in the head. When I realized it, it was still running fine. I dumped as much water as I could, and went through modes a few times. It was still working, for the most part...flickering occasionally, but still turning on/off consistently, and maintained all modes. Once I had it dried out (several days in direct sunlight), it went back to working fine. It has been roughly a year since that happened, and I have had no problems with it. The cell was (and still is) an Xtar 3400mAh 18650.


----------



## joshjp

Im sorry doc, i deleted it though, SORRY again Doc.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I think doc meant no limit to number of people entering. Not Like previous giveaway "first 4 entries..." it doesn't meant if I type the phrase 100 times, I get 100 chances. At least that's what I think...


----------



## joshjp

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I think doc meant no limit to number of people entering. Not Like previous giveaway "first 4 entries..." it doesn't meant if I type the phrase 100 times, I get 100 chances. At least that's what I think...


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## thedoc007

dealgrabber2002 said:


> I think doc meant no limit to number of people entering. Not Like previous giveaway "first 4 entries..." it doesn't meant if I type the phrase 100 times, I get 100 chances. At least that's what I think...



Correct. There is no limit on the absolute number of entries, but each person can only enter once for each giveaway.


----------



## joshjp

Thanks for clearing it up, i feel stupid now.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

joshjp said:


> Thanks for clearing it up, i feel stupid now.


Why? Everyone misread or interprete things differently.


----------



## joshjp

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Why? Everyone misread or misinterprete things differently.


I can feel stupid easly, but yes your right on that.


----------



## Double Barrel

I wasn't going to enter this because I won the thrunite tis keychain light and it's really sweet for what it is. I am impressed with thrunite so far and I'm not a real "budget light" kind of guy. 
It looks like my chances are slim at winning the elzetta with all these entries, but I have been looking at these for a while. Free is the best price I've seen on one so far. 
"and you thought Surefire made tough lights!"
It's good to see all this participation on the give away thread. Maybe it will generate more participation on the "giving" side of this as well. Doc will run out of his stash at some point(impressive cache if I may say so). I can't believe the things he has so generously given away. It would be sad to see this die out when doc is out of things to give away. We need more docs in this world. 

DB 


.


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel said:


> I wasn't going to enter this...



Drawing closed about half an hour before you posted...but there is always next time.

I tried a new method...before, I have used a search for the the key phrase to make a list of all the names eligible, assigned each one a number, and then used random.org to generate the winner. In this case, that seemed like it might be a pain...so I decided to just use the post numbers - I counted the first entry as post #731, and the last valid entry as post #790. Then just ran that range on random.org

First number it came up with was post 766, joshjp, but he failed to remove the duplicate entries, giving him higher odds. Disqualified.

Second number was Toolboxkid, post 744. Incorrect key phrase.

Third number was Supernatural, post 788. No key phrase.

Fourth was Poppy, post 782. Did not actually enter, per his own instruction.

Fifth was 752, redtruck. Also declined to enter.

Sixth was potpot, this is the official winner! 

Next time I think I'm going back to my original method...just trying to explain the process. If anyone has a better idea on how to do it, please let me know. 

potpot, please get back to me with a shipping address at your convenience.


----------



## ven

Congrats potpot,awesome give away doc:bow:


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Hey doc. How long is convenience? Lol


----------



## Light it up

Congrats on the win potpot. I hope you enjoy that awesome light and to Doc thank you again for doing this give a way.


----------



## thedoc007

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Hey doc. How long is convenience? Lol



I have that covered too. I usually try to ship the day after a giveaway, so having the info within the same day is preferred. That's why I have been ending it at noon instead of, say, midnight. Gives me most of a day for people to get back with me, so shipping is not delayed.

For the official version, this is a quote from the first post:

"If you are the winner of a giveaway, unless you have contacted me BEFORE you enter the giveaway to make special arrangements, you must contact me with your choice (if applicable) and a name and shipping address within 48 hours. If your choice is holding up the shipping for others, you must contact me or post in the thread within 24 hours. Not fair to make other people wait...usually I specify an end date/time, so you will know when you need to check in. Also, generally speaking, I will post in the thread to announce the winners. So it would be a good idea to either subscribe to the thread, or failing that, to at least check in when the giveaway is over. I will only send PMs if clarification is needed, or to respond to a question."


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Cool.


----------



## Double Barrel

Fine then. My surefires are tough enough. I didn't want an ole stupid elzetta anyway! #soreloser 
It's been a couple days since I read the OP on this. For some reason I thought it closed midnight..lol. My mistake. 

I'm playing, this was an awesome give away! Congrats potpot! Hope you enjoy the light man!
Kudos to doc for yet another awesome give away.
DB 


.


----------



## gunga

Congrats Potpot! Can we get a video of you smashing up a car with the light?


----------



## magellan

Great idea and very generous of you Doc.

Congrats to potpot on his win.


----------



## moshow9

ven said:


> Congrats potpot,awesome give away doc:bow:


What ven said!


----------



## Jeffg330

thedoc007 said:


> Next time I think I'm going back to my original method...just trying to explain the process. If anyone has a better idea on how to do it, please let me know.



Congrats to potpot, fantastic giveaway Doc007. It sure sounds like your original method will work best (that's exactly how I did mine). Way better then having to pick 6 times!

it it strikes me as odd that some people don't take the time to go to the 1st post on page one, and read the rules.


----------



## joshjp

I read them but misunderstood them, well that sucks for me, but maybe it should've said only 1 entry per person, but hey what can I do. Congrats to the WINNER, enjoy the light. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Peace Train

thedoc007 said:


> Sixth was potpot, this is the official winner!
> 
> Next time I think I'm going back to my original method...just trying to explain the process. If anyone has a better idea on how to do it, please let me know.



Congratulations potpot, that's a stellar light you won!

It's cool that everyone has their own way of picking a winner. I'm for the old-fashioned picking names out of a hat like DB's daughter did with the SRK. Of course I won that giveaway so I'm a little biased. Thanks again for that! Light and batteries both performing flawlessly. :thumbsup:


----------



## radiopej

One method is to put all the post numbers in Column A on excel. In Column B, put "=rand()" to generate random numbers. Then right click Column B, sort by ascending and pick the first person  That's how I do it..

Congrats, Potpot.


----------



## Double Barrel

Peace Train said:


> Congratulations potpot, that's a stellar light you won!
> 
> It's cool that everyone has their own way of picking a winner. I'm for the old-fashioned picking names out of a hat like DB's daughter did with the SRK. Of course I won that giveaway so I'm a little biased. Thanks again for that! Light and batteries both performing flawlessly. :thumbsup:



Awesome Peacetrain! I'm glad your getting some use out of it. I was wondering if you had gotten it and how you liked it. 
Take care, DB 


.


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel said:


> It's been a couple days since I read the OP on this. For some reason I thought it closed midnight..lol. My mistake.



Since others may be confused as well, I'll point out that I use military time. If I want a giveaway to end at midnight, I'll use 2359 EST...no way that can be confused with 1200 (noon). I really wish the world would universally adopt this standard...


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> One method is to put all the post numbers in Column A on excel. In Column B, put "=rand()" to generate random numbers. Then right click Column B, sort by ascending and pick the first person



Thanks for the suggestion. Might try that next time.

I also might do something a little more creative...but I'll have to get back to you on that. It is already a bit of work to keep up with the thread...my idea would definitely make it more fun, but also might lead the thread in a direction I don't want it to go. We shall see, definitely need more thought before I bring it out for a trial run.


----------



## rpm00

Congrats potpot! What a great community we've got here.


----------



## Supernatural

thedoc007 said:


> Drawing closed about half an hour before you posted...but there is always next time.
> 
> I tried a new method...before, I have used a search for the the key phrase to make a list of all the names eligible, assigned each one a number, and then used random.org to generate the winner. In this case, that seemed like it might be a pain...so I decided to just use the post numbers - I counted the first entry as post #731, and the last valid entry as post #790. Then just ran that range on random.org
> 
> First number it came up with was post 766, joshjp, but he failed to remove the duplicate entries, giving him higher odds. Disqualified.
> 
> Second number was Toolboxkid, post 744. Incorrect key phrase.
> 
> *Third number was Supernatural, post 788. No key phrase.*
> 
> Fourth was Poppy, post 782. Did not actually enter, per his own instruction.
> 
> Fifth was 752, redtruck. Also declined to enter.
> 
> Sixth was potpot, this is the official winner!
> 
> Next time I think I'm going back to my original method...just trying to explain the process. If anyone has a better idea on how to do it, please let me know.
> 
> potpot, please get back to me with a shipping address at your convenience.



I hope that wasn't confusing for you. Not including the phrase was intentional, I was not entering this drawing. Would you prefer us to specifically post that we are not entering next time? I figured my Solarforce was close enough that I could sit this one out. I was never going to hammer anything with it and I couldn't find info that told me this was actually water proof (like a dive light). But now that I know I COULD OF won if I entered, AAAAAHHHHHHH!!!!


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural said:


> I hope that wasn't confusing for you. Not including the phrase was intentional, I was not entering this drawing. Would you prefer us to specifically post that we are not entering next time?



Nope, no need to explicitly remove yourself from drawing. If you don't have the correct key phrase, you aren't going to be included. No confusion there...


----------



## thedoc007

potpot, the Elzetta package has shipped. I wanted to get tracking/insurance, but the CHEAPEST option for that was $52 and change...so it went first class, as usual. Should be there within a couple weeks, anyway.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take one or two NCR18650B,
Please. When I first caught "Flashaholism", I bought my 18560's from the evil bay, some for
as little as $.10. We all know you get what you pay for and I am disposing of the super cheap cells, as I have no desire to turn a really good flashlight into a pipe bomb and lose a few fingers. I have already had a couple of cells vent, and even though I use a multimeter and good charger I will rest much easier when I have eliminated all of the "bad" cells.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I'll take one or two NCR18650B



Trying to get ahead of the curve? There are no active giveaways at the moment. The NCR18650B cells were given out more than a week ago.


----------



## Poppy

thedoc007 said:


> Drawing closed
> 
> First number it came up with was post 766, joshjp, but he failed to remove the duplicate entries, giving him higher odds. Disqualified.
> 
> Second number was Toolboxkid, post 744. Incorrect key phrase.
> 
> Third number was Supernatural, post 788. No key phrase.
> 
> *Fourth was Poppy, post 782. Did not actually enter, per his own instruction.
> *
> Fifth was 752, redtruck. Also declined to enter.
> 
> Sixth was potpot, this is the official winner!
> 
> Next time I think I'm going back to my original method...just trying to explain the process. If anyone has a better idea on how to do it, please let me know.
> 
> potpot, please get back to me with a shipping address at your convenience.



Well, THAT will teach me to make my instructions so clear! 

Just kidding.
Congratulations potpot. I hope that you use the light often, and in good health


----------



## thedoc007

joshjp said:


> I read them but misunderstood them, well that sucks for me, but maybe it should've said only 1 entry per person, but hey what can I do. Congrats to the WINNER, enjoy the light. &#55357;&#56842;



This language added to the first post:

"Sometimes I will request only a limited number of entries...other times I will accept as many valid entries as the time-frame allows. Either way, only one entry per person per giveaway is allowed. If you try to make multiple entries, you will be disqualified. Please do not quote someone else's key phrase...this will just create confusion."

Thank you for bringing it to my attention. As always, I refine the rules whenever there is a conflict, or a misunderstanding. Want everyone to have a fair chance.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Another amazing giveaway Doc!
Thank you sir


----------



## radiopej

Convoy is packaged and awaiting courier for girlfriend's nephew. Do you get excited like this when sending them? Hehe.

I kept the battery and gave him a different one. Thanks, doc!


----------



## thedoc007

FYI, I won't be doing any giveaways for at least a few days...might be the end of next week, depending on how things go. If anyone else has something they would like to contribute, this would be a good time.


----------



## Supernatural

radiopej said:


> Convoy is packaged and awaiting courier for girlfriend's nephew.* Do you get excited like this when sending them*? Hehe.
> 
> I kept the battery and gave him a different one. Thanks, doc!



I sorta got that feeling when my mom took my XStar WK50.  I was happy she liked the light, but now I want to get another one. lol


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha I know what you mean super!
I showex my mom my TK75vn kt and she tells me to order her one 
Hers will be delivered on friday ha ha ha


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live! I'm not going to bother posting this in the beginning of the thread, since this one will go quite quickly.

Eight Surefire CR123s, and two PowerPax cell holders are up for grabs.

First person with a domestic (USA) shipping address to post "I'll take the Surefire CR123s" will get them. If you are first, go ahead and send me your address immediately. I am going to be heading to the post office early tomorrow morning.


----------



## Double Barrel

I'll take the Surefire CR123s



.


----------



## ronniepudding

I'll take the sure fire 123s 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Weird, I was just gonna reply here and say there isn't much action here unless a giveaway is going ha ha


----------



## ronniepudding

Dagnabbit


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Weird, I was just gonna reply here and say there isn't much action here unless a giveaway is going ha ha



Well, that is kinda the point of the thread...

Don't let going off-topic stop you, though. I like having a variety of posts...always good to get feedback and hear new ideas.


----------



## dc38

thedoc007 said:


> Since others may be confused as well, I'll point out that I use military time. If I want a giveaway to end at midnight, I'll use 2359 EST...no way that can be confused with 1200 (noon). I really wish the world would universally adopt this standard...



I believe the proper nomenclature would be 2359j...or something to that extent


----------



## thedoc007

dc38 said:


> I believe the proper nomenclature would be 2359j...or something to that extent



What is the j supposed to indicate? Never seen that before. In any case, 2359 should avoid confusion...care less about whether it is technically correct. I've been using military time since grade school for that reason. 

I subscribe to the idea that midnight is a new day, so there is no 2400. Since CPF only lists post times to the minute, with 2359 as the cutoff, EVERYTHING will be included that is posted on the correct day. Good enough for me.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live.

This is another small one...just a generic 16GB USB drive. Hopefully someone has a use for it...

Open to anyone with a domestic (USA) shipping address. Like the CR123s, this is first come, first served. First one to post "I'll take the USB drive" gets it. If you are first, go ahead and PM me with a name and mailing address.


----------



## griff

I'LL take it


----------



## thedoc007

griff said:


> I'LL take it



Your post does not include the correct phrase...at this time your entry is not valid. If you correct your post before anyone else claims it, that is fine...but you need to read the instructions before you post!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I'll take the USB drive.


----------



## Double Barrel

Uh oh!!!!
:grin:


.


----------



## Double Barrel

You didn't CAPITALIZE USB...just sayin'
Lol


.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

there lol...

that's funny. I posted then edit with minutes, but said I edited one hr. ago. Weird


----------



## thedoc007

thedoc007 said:


> Remember, people, the phrase I put in quotes is what I use to find the relevant posts when I actually do the drawing. If it doesn't EXACTLY match, your entry will not be included. (Capitalization does not matter, but an extra space, or the wrong punctuation does.) If you are having trouble, easiest way is to copy and paste the quote...that way typos are not an issue.





Double Barrel said:


> Uh oh!!!!
> :grin:



All good...he was OK even before the edit.

Since USB is an acronym, though, it should always be capitalized. Just sayin'.


----------



## thedoc007

thedoc007 said:


> "Please do not quote someone else's key phrase...this will just create confusion."



Also, this. For this giveaway, it doesn't really matter, but I keep emphasizing it because it really becomes a pain when there are dozens of entries over multiple pages in the thread. Let's all read the rules FIRST, and then post, not the other way around. If there is anyone new to the thread, pretty much all the general rules are listed in the very first post. And details for most giveaways (anything that will be running for a while) are included in the second post. I'm trying to make it easy for you guys, please return the favor!


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel, dealgrabber2002, your packages are on the way.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Thx doc.


----------



## tyxxvxl

We all gotta follow the rules 
Just make sure everyone reads through the rules for the giveaway.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Just wanted to say congrats to the 2 new giveaway winners from yesterday! :thumbsup:


----------



## joshjp

I'll take the USB drive


----------



## gunga

It might be a good idea to read the thread before posting about an item. This was given away yesterday.


----------



## joshjp

gunga said:


> It might be a good idea to read the thread before posting about an item. This was given away yesterday.


It was a joke, i FLUFFED up on the last give away.


----------



## radiopej

Does this mean we are able to give away non-flsshlight items?


----------



## dealgrabber2002

radiopej said:


> Does this mean we are able to give away non-flsshlight items?


I'll take your iPhone 6! Lol


----------



## radiopej

Lol, I have a Note 4 

I probably have some stuff I haven't noticed if so.


----------



## thedoc007

Of course, giveaways don't have to be flashlight related. Obviously most of them so far have been...but that is just because I don't have a lot of other stuff to offer. I don't tend to keep things I don't use...

I'll say this again...if you have something you don't need, and others could benefit from, feel free! If it is something really off the wall, maybe shoot me a PM before you post it...but in general I'd like to see more people contributing items, whether or not they are lighting related.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Sorry man. My battery funds have been dry lately.
I'l rummage through my stuff and see if I can find anything cool.
I have a couple gun holsters I don't use anymore


----------



## wedlpine

tyxxvxl said:


> Sorry man. My battery funds have been dry lately.
> I'l rummage through my stuff and see if I can find anything cool.
> I have a couple gun holsters I don't use anymore


For what guns?


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha yea sorry.
Knives and guns are my other collection 
O and guitars.


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Sorry man. My battery funds have been dry lately.
> I'l rummage through my stuff and see if I can find anything cool.
> I have a couple gun holsters I don't use anymore



No need to apologize, you are one of the people who has already contributed!


----------



## thedoc007

Heh, I can't resist. Got another USPS pink slip in my mailbox today...going to be heading to the post office again tomorrow, so I might as well go ahead and ship something too.

Next giveaway is live. 

This is another small one...just a generic 16GB USB drive. Hopefully someone has a use for it...

Open to anyone with a domestic (USA) shipping address. Like the one yesterday, this is first come, first served. First one to post "I'll take the USB drive" gets it. If you are first, go ahead and PM me with a name and mailing address.


----------



## gunga

joshjp said:


> It was a joke, i FLUFFED up on the last give away.



A smiley would have been helpful.




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## gunga

I'll take the USB drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## wedlpine

There isn't supposed to be a period if you look at what doc quoted. 😉


----------



## gunga

wedlpine said:


> There isn't supposed to be a period if you look at what doc quoted. 😉



Touché!!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ACruceSalus

From what Doc said he is keying off the exact phrase. If you have other things outside the exact phrase it doesn't disqualify you.


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus said:


> From what Doc said he is keying off the exact phrase. If you have other things outside the exact phrase it doesn't disqualify you.



Correct. As long as it isn't offensive or in violation of the CPF rules, you can post absolutely anything you like, in addition to the key phrase. If punctuation is included IN the phrase (marked by quotes), it has to be accurate, but you can add whatever you like to the beginning or end of it without issue. The point is to make relevant posts easy to find, not to disqualify people.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Ebay laser...listed as 5mW, 532nm. Comes with a 16340 and cheap charger...I would recommend you not use either of these items, since they are of unknown quality, but since it all comes in one box, I will send them with the laser and let you decide. If you think it is a good idea to let small children play with lasers, please stay away! This is powerful enough to PERMANENTLY damage eyesight, if care is not taken. A member here on CPF tested the 18650-based version of this laser (probably the same circuit/diode, just a bit larger in size to accommodate the larger cell) at 75mW...so if anything it is likely to be highly under-rated.

First one with a domestic (USA) shipping address to post "I'll take the Ebay laser" will get it. If you are the first to post, go ahead and send me a name/shipping address immediately. Hoping to ship this tomorrow morning along with gunga's USB drive.


----------



## tyxxvxl

*"I'll take the Ebay laser"
I think you might have my address if not ill pm ya


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> *"I'll take the Ebay laser"
> I think you might have my address if not ill pm ya



Please go ahead and send me a PM. I try to treat other people's data as I would my own...i.e., I only keep it as long as I need it. Can't be stolen if the data isn't stored.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Thank you again Doc!!
I've always wanted a laser 
I will start rummiging through my stuff and see if I can find anything cool for the giveaways.
Hopefully everyone will do the same  Think of how cool this thread would be if everyone just gave away one item!
We would have giveaways like every day ha ha.
Thank you,
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Thank you again Doc!!



No problem, your laser is on the way...

gunga, your USB drive has also been mailed.



tyxxvxl said:


> I will start rummaging through my stuff and see if I can find anything cool for the giveaways.
> Hopefully everyone will do the same  Think of how cool this thread would be if everyone just gave away one item!
> We would have giveaways like every day ha ha.



+1


----------



## joshjp

Congrats, i just bought a 18650 Laser off ebay with a fake Ultrafire, and a cheap charger all for $9, will it be safe to charge that cheap 18650 in a Nitecore I4 2014 charger? , i gotta give something away next weekend when i have money.


----------



## thedoc007

joshjp said:


> Congrats, i just bought a 18650 Laser off ebay with a fake Ultrafire, and a cheap charger all for $9, will it be safe to charge that cheap 18650 in a Nitecore I4 2014 charger?



I personally would not use *****Fire cells, period. Some of those are recycled, re-wrapped, used, low capacity, advertised as protected when they are not, etc. You just don't know what the condition is...and that to me is a problem. Up to you, though, plenty of people do use Ultrafire cells without issue. Just depends on luck of the draw, I guess.


----------



## joshjp

thedoc007 said:


> I personally would not use *****Fire cells, period. Some of those are recycled, re-wrapped, used, low capacity, advertised as protected when they are not, etc. You just don't know what the condition is...and that to me is a problem. Up to you, though, plenty of people do use Ultrafire cells without issue. Just depends on luck of the draw, I guess.



wow didn't know they were that bad, I will recycle it then.


----------



## tyxxvxl

So will that laser take standard CR123's?


----------



## joshjp

tyxxvxl said:


> So will that laser take standard CR123's?



you talking to me?


----------



## tyxxvxl

Doc or you.
Just wanted to know if I could use cr123 in the laser seeing as itsounds like what comes with it isnt advised to use.


----------



## joshjp

YOU TALKING TO ME, lol, hmm I'm unsure, I will check what the listing says, give me a sec.


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Doc or you.
> Just wanted to know if I could use cr123 in the laser seeing as itsounds like what comes with it isnt advised to use.



I advise against using the bundled 16340 just because it is an unknown. The one bundled with it is not an Ultrafire, but it is a brand I haven't heard of before, and the capacity claim is definitely exaggerated (a red flag, in my book). 

I must emphasize that not ALL Ultrafire/Trustfire cells are bad...the problem is that unless you have equipment to test it, you just don't know. They are cheap for a reason, though...clearly they aren't spending much money on quality control.


----------



## joshjp

I got.this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/261521148579?_trksid=p2059210.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## joshjp

Mine says working voltage 3.0 to 3.7 volts, but a 18650 charges to 4.2 volts hmmm.


----------



## thedoc007

joshjp said:


> Mine says working voltage 3.0 to 3.7 volts, but a 18650 charges to 4.2 volts hmmm.



Probably mean nominal voltage. That is to say, either a 3V primary, or a 3.7V rechargeable should be fine. The Ebay lasers I bought definitely have no problem with 4.2V.

Note that the cell is an Ultrafire, with 4000 mAh (no such 18650 exists, currently 3600 mAh is the max), and it has a ten year "sheef" life. See what I mean about quality control?


----------



## joshjp

thedoc007 said:


> Probably mean nominal voltage. That is to say, either a 3V primary, or a 3.7V rechargeable should be fine. The Ebay lasers I bought definitely have no problem with 4.2V.
> 
> Note that the cell is an Ultrafire, with 4000 mAh (no such 18650 exists, currently 3600 mAh is the max), and it has a ten year "sheef" life. See what I mean about quality control?



LOL, I need that 4,000Mah one though &#55357;&#56847;, I didn't even see that, the only way I can check that battery is with my multimeter. Ohh well I'll use my Olight 18650.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

One Convoy M1, cool white. The light comes with a SoShine 3400mAh cell, and a brand new NiteIze adjustable holster. 

This is available to anyone with a domestic (USA) shipping address. I will end the giveaway and draw names at 1200 EST Sunday, September 21. No limit to the number of entries.

Your post must include "I'll take the Convoy M1" to be eligible.

Good luck!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Wow excellent light!
Thank you for the giveaway Doc.
I guess I'll have to enter for such a cool light 

*"I'll take the Convoy M1"

Thanks Doc!
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

Just a heads up. I'm down to single digits for the remaining giveaways I have lined up. There is good news, and bad news relating to that.

The good news is that every one of the giveaways I have in the queue will come with at least one small bonus item. I've been saving some stuff for a while, but there is no reason to continue saving now, since the small stuff isn't worth shipping on its own. 

The bad news is obviously that my input in this thread is going to be dramatically reduced fairly shortly. This is not something I can finance as I go...the stash I have been using for giveaways so far took me a couple years to accumulate. So now more than ever, I hope others can contribute and keep the thread going. I'd hate to see it die, after all the interest it has generated. Either way, it has been a lot of fun for me - I hope others have enjoyed it too. And if you have, please consider contributing something to keep it going. 

A heartfelt thanks to everyone who has donated items already! 

anonymous (you know who you are)
moshow9
gunga
Double Barrel
tyxxvxl
Jeffg330

(if I missed anyone, please let me know)

You have helped keep the thread going, and shared this wonderful hobby with your fellow CPFers! Need more like you.


----------



## Happpyfeet

Thank you for these giveaways! I watched a you tube video on the Convoy M1. It has a bunch of features I like! I like the glow in the dark button, tail stand with strap capability, and the SOS strobe feature. 

"I'll take the Convoy M1"


----------



## tyxxvxl

I will support this thread until I have nothing left to give ha ha
Hopefully others will too


----------



## gunga

"I'll take the Convoy M1"

I'll also contribute to future giveaways. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Happpyfeet said:


> Thank you for these giveaways! I watched a you tube video on the Convoy M1. It has a bunch of features I like! I like the glow in the dark button, tail stand with strap capability, and the SOS strobe feature.



Hehe, I didn't even know it was a GITD boot. I just thought it was green . Don't know how to activate SOS or strobe, either, but I don't really have any use for it...the M1 I have is a loaner light, primarily. But I'm glad you like it!


----------



## Jeffg330

Another cool giveaway but I'll sit this one out. I know it's been said many times but kudos again to thedoc007 for starting this thread and his generosity.


----------



## moshow9

A big thank you to you thedoc007, for being the big cog that makes this thread and giveaways possible.

I'll have something in the next week or so that is a little different, just need things to calm down a bit before then.


----------



## Stanley Spadowski

*"I'll take the Convoy M1"

Wow, as a newbie, this is a great thread! :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## svhunter

Looks like a cool light to have around. "I'll take the Convoy M1" The sky ray king I won earlier was put to great use a few hours ago. A truck hauling corn silage from my harvester to the storage facility lost his headlights. It was only in the field and not on the road so his wife, who was riding along, used it out the passenger window in place of headlights. I had to fight to get my light back after we were done with the job.


----------



## whtwalker

Thanks for another great giveaway!


"I'll take the Convoy M1"


----------



## whill44

Thank you. "I'll take the Convoy M1"


----------



## thedoc007

Happpyfeet said:


> Thank you for these giveaways! I watched a you tube video on the Convoy M1. It has a bunch of features I like! I like the glow in the dark button, tail stand with strap capability, and the SOS strobe feature.



FYI, this light has no strobe or SOS function. I was curious to see how to activate it after your comment...couldn't figure out how to do it. Went back to the place where I ordered it...and was reminded that this particular M1 is configured at 2.8A max, and it is a simple three-mode. Low, medium, and high, with memory, and no blinky modes. I know there are a LOT of variations out there, with different drivers and modes...maybe the video you found was one of those variations.


----------



## joshjp

TY doc for all the givaways "I'll take the Convoy M1"


----------



## BanditoPete

Thanks, Doc...

"I'll take the Convoy M1"


----------



## Garanddad

"I'll take the Convoy M1"
Thanks, Doc!


----------



## Happpyfeet

Ahhh, OK you are probably right! Still the GITD button is so cool! I still like the three-mode. I use low modes up close and personal for many tasks that a single mode light would just overdrive it! Thanks for looking into that, I really appreciate the information!


----------



## Light it up

Thank you again for doing the giveaway Doc. I'm hoping in the near future I might be able to give a couple of smaller items to the giveaway. However they are more car audio related then light related due to me just getting into flashlight but I hope that would still be fine.


"I'll take the Convoy M1"


----------



## tyxxvxl

I have a pretty cool knife that I might give away....... It's a CRKT Fire Spark all black.
I'm not sure if I want to part with it yet but I'm still thinking about it ha ha
I am going to go through my stuff this weekend and see if I can find anything cool to giveaway


----------



## crucialcolin

Ooh always wanted one of these mostly to get into the modding aspect of lights playing with different drivers, etc. Can't do that with my current lights.

"I'll take the Convoy M1"


----------



## crucialcolin

svhunter said:


> Looks like a cool light to have around. The sky ray king I won earlier was put to great use a few hours ago. A truck hauling corn silage from my harvester to the storage facility lost his headlights. It was only in the field and not on the road so his wife, who was riding along, used it out the passenger window in place of headlights. I had to fight to get my light back after we were done with the job.[/COLOR]



Lol great story! I have noticed my tm11vm I won from thedoc007 works well for that purpose as well. Got to love these soup can style flooders.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Kevin turned me onto the Solarforce modding


----------



## Poppy

I'm glad to see that there is so much interest in the Convoy M1. 
Last year, for a while I felt like I was the only one touting the Convoy S2.
The Convoy line are quality, lower cost, lights that really appeal to me.

I am sure that who ever wins it will be very happy with it.

Good luck!


----------



## thedoc007

Light it up said:


> I'm hoping in the near future I might be able to give a couple of smaller items to the giveaway. However they are more car audio related then light related due to me just getting into flashlight but I hope that would still be fine.



Of course that would be fine. This is a giveaway thread...not limited to just lights.



tyxxvxl said:


> I have a pretty cool knife that I might give away....... It's a CRKT Fire Spark all black.
> I'm not sure if I want to part with it yet but I'm still thinking about it ha ha



You tease! It does look pretty cool.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Wow Doc I was just looking at your light list.
You have personally given away very nice lights from your collection.
I just wanted to say thank you again and I think it is amazing of y ou to giveaway your personal lights to the rest of us. I know we probably all think you had just a pile of lights collecting dust but that is not true.
So once again thank you for sharing your amazing collection with all of us!
I will try and follow your generous example and keep this thread going.
Thanks,
Ty


----------



## tyxxvxl

You really like that knife Doc?
;-)


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> You really like that knife Doc?
> ;-)



It is a nice knife...watching THIS right now. But I already have a Benchmade Barrage, and a Spyderco Manix 2 for nice knives. And a couple Kershaw Blurs for EDC/work. So I'm not hurting for blades either.


----------



## tyxxvxl

O man! You have a better collection than me.
I was gonna send it to you as a thank you.
I guess I'll just have to put it it in the giveaway then


----------



## Jeffg330

@tyxxxvl. Very cool knife! Here's to hoping you decide to part with it &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## tyxxvxl

I'm 99% sure that I will.
I'll work out the details with doc after the current giveaway.


----------



## thedoc007

All this talk about knives reminded me to check my car. For a while, I was buying a variety of knives...the four I mentioned, plus a SOG Flash II for in the car, is what I settled on. I checked my glove box, and I have three or four knives to add to the giveaway list. Don't know whether I should do them separately, or just throw them in with some other stuff. Either way, I have too many.

I did the same thing with lights, especially when I was brand new to the hobby. Basically, tried to get one of everything, and try out as many different brands/styles as I could. Now that I know exactly what I want, trimming down to the stuff I actually will use on a regular basis. I don't do shelf queens.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Same here Doc.
Bought a bunch of lesser knives before I figured out what nice knives are.
I've sold or given away most of my CRKT and kershaw knives.
Now I only have my main EDC knives. Benchmade mini grip, spyderco tenacious and SOG mini agies.
I'm trying to save up for an awesome fixed blade. Maybe Becker, tops, esee, or 2015 schrades look pretty good.


----------



## Supernatural

I'll take the Convoy M1

Thanks doc!

What's the difference between a good knife from a lesser knife? How do you tell?


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural said:


> What's the difference between a good knife from a lesser knife? How do you tell?



Everyone has their own preferences, but there are some major differences. The first is simply the materials used...for example, the Barrage I own is made from M390 "super steel" (yes, this is an actual term) which is extremely tough. It retains an edge very well, whereas cheaper/softer steels dull quickly with use. 

The second difference is in build quality...tolerances are a lot tighter with more expensive knives. This means less blade play, tighter lockup, better centering of the blade with the knife closed, etc. Many cheap knives have some rough edges on the handle...can create a "hot spot" that irritates/blisters part of your finger/hand with heavy use. Generally more expensive knives are more comfortable to hold, and imperfections are less common.

You can definitely tell the difference. Whether or not (for any given knife) it is worth the premium is debatable, but a more expensive knife generally just feels better in the hand. There are of course expensive knives with problems, and cheap knives that are EXCELLENT value. Once you handle some nice knives, though, you'll not want to go back.

As to price point, I have found that $50-100 (depending on brand) is a good compromise between quality and cost. There are many, many solid knives for this price. The $20 knives I have owned generally fail pretty quickly, for a variety of reasons. They just can't stand up to hard use, and end up costing you more than a single higher-quality blade.


----------



## FJRick

"I'll take the Convoy M1"

Thanks Doc007 and everyone else who's involved in the Giveaway!

I should probably see if I can find some things to contribute too!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey Doc,
I got the green laser in the mail today!
Never had a laser that wasn't just a small red pointer.
This one is very cool!
Thank you very much sir!
O and what is the computer chip thing that was included? USB storage without the case?
Thanks again!
Ty


----------



## ACruceSalus

Your post must include "I'll take the Convoy M1" to be eligible.


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus said:


> Your post must include "I'll take teh Convoy M1" to be eligible.



Are you entering, then? Assuming so, but don't want any confusion when the time comes.

Also, why the hidden text? With my current setting, I can hardly see your post at all unless I highlight it.


----------



## ACruceSalus

thedoc007 said:


> Are you entering, then? Assuming so, but don't want any confusion when the time comes.
> 
> Also, why the hidden text? With my current setting, I can hardly see your post at all unless I highlight it.



Yes, I'm in.

I just copied and pasted from your post and have no idea why it needs to be highlighted for you to see it. Strange but I can see it just fine on my computer. Maybe it has something to do with the "dark" theme I'm using for CPF.

EDIT: I logged out and the dark theme went away. Sure enough it is very light white color so maybe when something is copied while in the dark theme and pasted it comes out like that.


----------



## Double Barrel

The hidden text thing happens to me all the time. Idk what it is. The price in a sales thread is most common. I guess they add colored text and it disappears on my apps. It's annoying for sure.


.


----------



## thedoc007

FJRick said:


> I should probably see if I can find some things to contribute too!



Do you still have fifteen motorcycles? Or is it twenty, by now? Where do you keep them all?


----------



## kst

Been looking at this great budget line of lights. "I'll take the Convoy M1", thanks Doc.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey Doc, so looking through all my stuff to giveaway. I have the CRKT firespark, a Safariland holster for a Glock, an awesome inside the wasteband leather kydex holster for Glock 9mm, a Smith basic stone knife sharpener, and a Casio tough solar watch. Would any of these be good giveaway items?


----------



## dealgrabber2002

tyxxvxl said:


> Hey Doc, so looking through all my stuff to giveaway. I have the CRKT firespark, a Safariland holster for a Glock, an awesome inside the wasteband leather kydex holster for Glock 9mm, a Smith basic stone knife sharpener, and a Casio tough solar watch. Would any of these be good giveaway items?


Those are great gifts! Definitely keeping an eye out for the solar watch and the sharpener.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Cool man. Well I would really like to help keep this thread going 
So as long as other want to help keep it going to I'm willing to contribute 
Thanks again to Doc and everyone else that has helped!


----------



## gunga

I'll keep it going too! Just have to decide if the haiku is good for the giveaway. 



Okay. Just kidding there. If I was loaded it would be...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## dealgrabber2002

gunga said:


> haiku



i almost fell out of my chair!


----------



## ACruceSalus

tyxxvxl said:


> Hey Doc, so looking through all my stuff to giveaway. I have the CRKT firespark, a Safariland holster for a Glock, an awesome inside the wasteband leather kydex holster for Glock 9mm, a Smith basic stone knife sharpener, and a Casio tough solar watch. Would any of these be good giveaway items?



Sounds like some nice giveaways especially the watch. 

OTOH I'm hoping someone gives away one of their 15-20 motorcycles.  

I've been beating the bushes looking for something to give away but so far I can't find anything that someone else would be interested in.

Looking forward to see who won the Convoy.


----------



## Double Barrel

Those are some great gift ideas, Ty.
Gunga, I don't think there would be any interest in the Haiku, even if it was free. Send it to me and I'll test it out to see if it's a good gift idea. I'd say I'll just have to keep it though. :grin:
I will continue to do my part as well. 
I'll be honest guys, those little keychain lights that doc has sent as extras, are nice gifts. They are very handy, my kids have them on their backpacks. I have a couple stashed in various places and on keychains. They are not all from doc, I've had a few thrown in with orders from a couple places. It's probably something I wouldn't have bought for myself initially. I probably would now that I see how handy they can be. 
I guess what I'm getting at is, you really don't know how much even something small may benefit someone. Those little lights give me a little more peace of mind knowing that my kids are a little better prepared if something comes up. I really appreciate them.
DB 


.


----------



## ACruceSalus

+1 on the little lights. I didn't think I would get much use out of them but they have come in handy. I've put one around my neck, one in the tool chest, one in my and one in my wife's nightstand, etc.


----------



## thedoc007

Thanks for reminding me. Forgot what time I listed for the drawing...

Light it up is the randomly chosen winner of the Convoy M1. Please PM me with a name/shipping address at your convenience.


----------



## joshjp

Congrats Light It Up for winning.


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel said:


> I'll be honest guys, those little keychain lights that doc has sent as extras, are nice gifts. They are very handy, my kids have them on their backpacks. I have a couple stashed in various places and on keychains. They are not all from doc, I've had a few thrown in with orders from a couple places. It's probably something I wouldn't have bought for myself initially. I probably would now that I see how handy they can be. I guess what I'm getting at is, you really don't know how much even something small may benefit someone. Those little lights give me a little more peace of mind knowing that my kids are a little better prepared if something comes up. I really appreciate them.



Glad you like them! I have one or two on my keychain, great for checking the mailbox at night, where a larger light is massive overkill. I figured it was something inexpensive that I could just include with every giveaway...nice to hear that they are useful to other people as well.


----------



## gunga

Congrats! Yes, the little fauxtons are great. 




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Four*NCR18650PF. Cases included.

These are medium drain (hybrid) cells, with relatively high capacity (2900 mAh) compared to many true high drain cells. They are unprotected, so please don't ask for them if you are not familiar with basic li-ion safety. You must own and be willing to use a voltmeter, at the very minimum. This is a matched set...they were purchased at the same time, and used together for fewer than ten cycles. So they would work well for someone who has a multi-18650 light.

First four people with a domestic shipping address who post "I'll take the NCR18650PF cells" will be included in the drawing. USPS regulations prohibit shipping loose lithium ion cells abroad, so international shipping is not an option for this giveaway. Don't worry, there will be some coming up soon!

Good luck.


----------



## Cerealand

"I'll take the NCR18650PF cells"

I was just looking around for some batteries.


----------



## Light it up

Wow I feel like a little kid on Christmas.  Thank you again for doing this awesome give away Doc and everyone else for the wishes. Lets see how long we can keep this going. I'll be sending you a pm shortly Doc.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats light it up!
Good luck to all on thebattery giveaway.
You rock Doc


----------



## whtwalker

"I'll take the NCR18650PF cells"


----------



## timbo114

"I'll take the NCR18650PF cells"


----------



## Supernatural

I'll take the NCR18650PF cells


----------



## thedoc007

Cerealand, your name came up. Please PM me with a name/shipping address at your convenience.

If anyone wants to host a giveaway soon, let me know. If no one responds by the end of today, I'll post another giveaway (one that will be open to international shipping, and will run for several days to give everyone a chance to participate).


----------



## Cerealand

Woo! Thanks Doc!

PM incoming.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats cerealand!
I would like to do a giveaway doc.
But I will wait till after the next giveaway just to give me some time to figure out what to giveaway and how I would like to set it up.
I'll pm ya tomorrow and chat with ya about it if that's ok.
Thanks Doc.
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> I would like to do a giveaway doc.
> But I will wait till after the next giveaway just to give me some time to figure out what to giveaway and how I would like to set it up.
> I'll pm ya tomorrow and chat with ya about it if that's ok.



Sounds good to me.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Sunwayman C21C, and a SoShine 3400 mAh 18650. Comes in the original box, like new, with lanyard, manual, etc. Carried it for a while in my work bag (Maxpedition Operator Attache, VERY cool item) but the light has seen very light use, and is in pristine condition. Has dual output...800 and some lumens of cool white in the main reflector, and a red mule LED on the side.

This is open to anyone, foreign or domestic. No limit on the number of entries...will let it run until 1200 EST on Thursday, September 25. Hope to select the winner, and get shipping info Thursday afternoon/evening, so I can ship Friday morning.

Your post must include a comic/joke/funny video of some kind, AND it must include "I'll take the Sunwayman C21C". Let's keep it at least vaguely family friendly...but other than that, anything goes. Does not have to be lighting related.

For example: "She is the kind of girl who lights up the room just by flicking a switch."

OR

http://www.xkcd.com/1339/

OR



GOOD LUCK!

As a reminder, if you are new to the thread, check out the first two posts in this thread. Those posts will give you all the general info you need, as well as the specific rules for this giveaway.


----------



## rpm00

Thanks for opening up to Canadians!

I'll take the Sunwayman C21C

"I should have been sad when the batteries in my flashlight died, but I was delighted." Hahaha!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awesome idea for a giveaway Doc!
I'll have to come up with something good to post.


----------



## joshjp

"I'll take the Sunwayman C21C"


----------



## Peace Train

A linguistic professor was lecturing his class the other day. “In English,” he said, “a double negative forms a positive. However, in some languages, such as Russian, a double negative remains a negative. But there isn’t a single language, not one, in which a double positive can express a negative.”
A voice from the back of the room retorted,* “Yeah, right!” *

As the professor's face began to turn red, the voice added,* "I'll take the Sunwayman C21C." *It was a triple positive that restored peace to the classroom yet again.


----------



## gunga

I'll take the Sunwayman C21C

"you know that 7/5 of people are bad with fractions."

Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Viperbart

"I'll take the Sunwayman C21C"


----------



## radiopej

http://xkcd.com/909/

I won't enter this one, but I thought I'd share


----------



## timbo114

"I'll take the Sunwayman C21C"






*This is my boy Tucker, he turned down the offer to make a video - he says he's too cerebral, so we went with his cousin.*


----------



## Bruno28

I'll take the Sunwayman C21C



skip to 1:00min


----------



## thedoc007

Light it up, Cerealand, your packages are in the mail.

Lots of great entries for the C21C already. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## tyxxvxl

This must be a Vinh light 




[/URL][/IMG]

"I'll take the Sunwayman C21C"

Thanks Doc,
Ty


----------



## ouchmyeyes

tyxxvxl said:


> This must be a Vinh light
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> "I'll take the Sunwayman C21C"
> 
> Thanks Doc,
> Ty



Thats one heck of a funny picture. Lol


----------



## ACruceSalus

"I'll take the Sunwayman C21C"

Tipping my hat to the recent Scottish independence vote I'm submitting this. Pardon their French is a few places.


----------



## FJRick

Lol, Well there was a picture of a 500 LED flashlight here, but now the link is dead? I guess they didn't want me to use it???

I'm not sure what cells or how many it uses, but I think it's going to need a better heat sink!!!

"I'll take the Sunwayman C21C"

Thanks Doc!


----------



## whtwalker

"I'll take the Sunwayman C21C"


----------



## thedoc007

ouchmyeyes said:


> Thats one heck of a funny picture. Lol



ouchmyeyes, please avoid quoting the entire message. Especially pics, or the key phrase. Pics because they are already visible elsewhere, and take up a large amount of space in the thread. Key phrase because that is what I use to find valid entries...and copying someone else's post just leads to confusion. If you want to be included in the giveaway, you must edit your post before the deadline on Thursday.

And welcome to CPF! Once you get the hang of things here, you'll find it is a wonderful resource.


----------



## Stanley Spadowski

"I'll take the Sunwayman C21C" 






Cheers @ thedoc007!


----------



## Jeffg330

A constantly nagged and harried husband decided to buy his mother-in-law a cemetery plot as a Christmas gift.
The next year Christmas came again and this year he didn’t buy her any present.
His mother-in-law was upset and asked the son-in-law why was she forgotten this time 
The angry son-in-law responded, ‘Well, you still haven’t used the gift I bought you last year.

I'll take the Sunwayman C21C

I was going to sit this one out until I saw the red led. Would be most useful preserving night vision as an amateur astronomer. 

Cool giveaway, again &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## Happpyfeet

"I'll take the Sunwayman C21C"

( I need it for my red lightsaber!)


----------



## potpot

http://9gag.com/gag/a7KDENb 

I'll take the Sunwayman C21C


----------



## Double Barrel

http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n159/jooten/the_finger.jpg
MmmmMmm


"I'll take the Sunwayman C21C"


----------



## gunga

I love that Dilbert. Will have to print it out and paste on my flashlight box...


----------



## James3

I'll take the sunwayman c21c 



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Light it up

Hey Doc I want to say thank you so much for the Convoy m1 and all the other goodies you've included in the bag. You truly are a very giving person. I have never seen anything like those little usb lights. Those little things are so bright. I showed my girlfriend them and all she could say was you men are so amused by the littlest things. But its truly a brilliant idea (no pun intended  ). I was looking to actually try a holster and well you have given me one I intend on using when i go walking on trails during the sunset/night time. Also I think you've given me another bug, pocket knives. Thank you so much for all the goodies. You are awesome.


----------



## wedlpine

James3 said:


> I'll take the sunwayman c21c
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


That is my favorite hand dryer. Dyson makes some great stuff, albeit expensive.


----------



## kst

"I'll take the Sunwayman C21C" please.


----------



## thedoc007

Light it up, thanks for the kind words. Glad you are enjoying the little things too.

potpot, it has been a couple weeks. Any sign of the Elzetta? 

kst, watch out! He's got an assault rifle attached to his lights! On the plus side, the cutlery in front of the scope makes it very unlikely he'll hit anything (at least on purpose), but boy, does it look scary!

Great entries, everybody. Wish I had done something like this earlier. Makes it a lot more fun to read through the thread...hope everyone else is enjoying it too.


----------



## kst

Thought the dangling keys were a nice touch.

Here's another scary pic.


----------



## Rudrakabir

http://www.pidjin.net/2012/03/12/snape-oil/

is a comic from the very humorous Fredo and Pidgin. So funny!!


I'd love a new flashlight!!
"I'll take the Sunwayman C21C"


----------



## tyxxvxl

I like the compas on the stock! ha ha


----------



## thedoc007

Viperbart was the selected winner! 

Please send me a name/shipping address at your convenience. Hoping to ship tomorrow morning.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!






Tyxxvxl has graciously offered up a Columbia River Knife and Tool (CRKT) Fire Spark knife. It is spring assisted, and has a 3.87 inch blade. If this is not legal to carry in your area, please pass on this giveaway. This is the spear point, plain edge, all black version. Has a small amount of wear on the top of the knife from carrying in pocket, but is otherwise in excellent condition.

To be eligible for the giveaway, we need to hear about your "dream" knife, or the craziest thing you have done with a knife, or an EDC knife story. Looking to keep the thread interesting, even for people who may not be participating. Your post must also include "I'll take the CRKT Fire Spark".

This is open to anyone with a domestic (USA) shipping address. The giveaway will run until 1400 EST on Sunday, September 28, 2014.

Good luck, and thanks again to tyxxvxl for donating the knife!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats Viperbart!

Sweet my giveaway is live.
Good luck to everyone.
This is one of my favorite knives but I don't carry it anymore.
It is in awesome condition ancomes in original box.
I really want to keep this thread going so I am giving up my megar belongings 
Hopefully others will do the same.
Good luck guys.
Thanks again to Doc for all of his help.
Ty


----------



## Viperbart

Sending you my info Doc. 

I can't believe I actually won!
This Thread Rocks!


----------



## Poppy

> Tyxxvxl has graciously offered up a Columbia River Knife and Tool (CRKT) Fire Spark knife. It is spring assisted, and has a 3.87 inch blade.



Very nice... unfortunately I've recently been told that Spring Assist is not legal in New Jersey.
I'm interested though... as a "Fire Spark" knife, does it come with mesh metal flint?


----------



## tyxxvxl

That sucks poppy! Pretty soon they will outlaw flashlights over 100 lumens 
You would think with that kind of name it would come with a flint.
But unfortunatly it does not.
Ty


----------



## Cerealand

Wow. I received the battery package. I must say I am very impress. Thanks Doc007.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hmmm I'm sorry I didn't have a knife to giveaway guys.


----------



## Cerealand

.....


----------



## thedoc007

Poppy said:


> Very nice... unfortunately I've recently been told that Spring Assist is not legal in New Jersey.
> I'm interested though... as a "Fire Spark" knife, does it come with mesh metal flint?



https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20120123150648AAIECrW

This answer is from three years ago, but it covers what you need to know. I did check the linked page, and the prohibitions are the same. There is no indication that spring assisted knives have been added to the list of banned weapons.


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Hmmm I'm sorry I didn't have a knife to giveaway guys.



Uh, what? I'm with Cerealand, confused after this post.


----------



## Cerealand

Mistake!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Good lord maybe I should read my post before I push submit 
Sorry guys I meant a cool light to giveaway.
Sorry for the confusion.
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Good lord maybe I should read my post before I push submit



You, me, and everyone else, from time to time. It happens.



tyxxvxl said:


> Sorry guys I meant a cool light to giveaway.



For one, there have been lots of lights already. Nothing wrong with that, but variety is good too! Two, you have been very generous, and there is absolutely nothing to apologize for.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha thanks again Doc


----------



## thedoc007

Get ready, this thread is about to get CRAAAAAZZZZYYY! (Or is that just me? Probably...)

Anyway, a second item is going live right now.

Cerealand is offering up a FiveMega 3xCR123 (9P style) C to C tube. 






He has requested U.S. address only. Beyond that, no restrictions. Since this is a very specific item, the first post to say "I'll take the FiveMega tube" will receive it. No drawing needed for this one.

Cerealand is planning to ship the tube Monday, September 28. If you ask for it, please provide an address to me or Cerealand ASAP.


----------



## Cerealand

I'll delete this to avoid any confusion.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awesome item cerealand!


----------



## aginthelaw

I'll take the FiveMega tube! thanks...pm to follow


----------



## Double Barrel

Nice give aways Ty and cerealand!
:thumbsup:


.


----------



## Stanley Spadowski

I've always wanted a Damascus steel blade... I really wanted that Spyderco Delica Damascus with the gold colored titanium bolster sprint run. Way too rich for my blood. Total dream knife though... what a beauty. 

"I'll take the CRKT Fire Spark"


Cheers


----------



## tyxxvxl

+1 to that stanley. Awesome knife.


----------



## Supernatural

Light it up said:


> (clipped)
> 
> Also *I think you've given me another bug, pocket knives.* Thank you so much for all the goodies. You are awesome.


Tell me about it. I've been on knife forums lately, trying to figure out the pros and cons of different metals! What is wrong with me?


----------



## Supernatural

I'll take the CRKT Fire Spark.

Dream knife has got to be some sort of adjustable Light Saber right!!! Variable length, brightness, color and no PWM effect.


----------



## ACruceSalus

My choice is not technically consider a knife but it is a blade weapon. I've always been fascinated with the English long sword. To me it represents a time of chivalry. Let me know if this disqualifies me Ty and thank you for your generosity. 

I'll take the CRKT Fire Spark. That is if my number comes up which I hope it does before it does.


----------



## thedoc007

Viperbart, your package has shipped.


----------



## tyxxvxl

ACruceSalus said:


> My choice is not technically consider a knife but it is a blade weapon. I've always been fascinated with the English long sword. To me it represents a time of chivalry. Let me know if this disqualifies me Ty and thank you for your generosity.
> 
> I'll take the CRKT Fire Spark. That is if my number comes up which I hope it does before it does.



I wouldn't say that would disqualify you man!


----------



## tyxxvxl

I guess I should add something since it's my giveaway 

Being a knife guy I have 3 EDC knives in my rotation right now.
A Benchmade Mini Girptilian. Awesome EDC knife! But my only qualm with it is I chose the D2 steel blade.
D2 is a very hard steel and in turn it is a B**** to sharpen. I would advise anyone not to go with D2 unless you are a master sharpener ha ha
I have a Spyderco Tenacious. One of my favorite knives. For the price you can't beat the quality you get.
And finally today I am carrying my SOG Mini Agies. I never really liked the look of the SOG's but after carrying this knife I totally love it.
Super light and has an awesome blade shape and stays sharp for a long time 

My dream knives at the moment would be a Microtech OTF.
And I am really liking the Esee fixed blades at the moment. But the Beckers are sick too. Also Schrade is coming out with some pretty awesome fixed blades for 2015.
A lot of kinfe for half of the other brands.

Thanks guys for all the enteries.
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

aginthelaw, your tube has shipped! Cerealand got it mailed sooner than expected.

I really don't need any more knives. But if I were to get one, it would be the Benchmade 940 or 950 Rift. Need a non-assisted AXIS lock knife. I love the look and feel of the Barrage, but you can't flick it open and shut almost instantly like you can with the non-AO versions. The 950 Rift in particular looks pretty nice too.


----------



## Stanley Spadowski

I EDC a tiny little Dragonfly 2. Holds an edge great, especially with a strop. 

I'm really tempted to tryout a ZDP-189 steel blade... but yeah... I am no master sharpener and I am always hearing conflicting reports about how easy/hard it actually is to deal with once it's finally time to sharpen. I suppose the advantage of a Spyderco and ZPD-189 is if all else fails, you can throw it in the mail with $5 and have them sharpen it for you.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Try out the griptilian line. I really like the action of it. Opens very fast with a wrist flick 
Does this mean you're entering the giveaway doc?
Ha ha


----------



## tyxxvxl

Yup that is true stanley.
I am thinking of sending mine back to benchmade for sharpening. It will probably need profiling too since I've probably messed it up trying to sharpen it


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Try out the griptilian line. I really like the action of it. Opens very fast with a wrist flick
> Does this mean you're entering the giveaway doc?



No key phrase, no entry for me! Just thought I'd share.

I don't know, the Griptilian knives seem pretty plain (at least the standard models). You can of course get them customized, and it probably offers the most options, but going that route would probably end up being considerably MORE expensive. I have yet to read a bad review of the 940...classic design, light weight, and tough as nails. Also considerably easier to pocket than the Griptilian, which is a bit chunky by comparison.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Yea I would have to agree with you there. That is why I went with the Mini Grip.
Much easier to carry in the pocket. Plus it wasn't as expensive as the 940 
I bought it with a gift card to Cabellas that I got last Christmas ha ha
I'm so poor


----------



## gunga

"I'll take the CRKT Fire Spark"

I don't EDC knives much but one of my dream knives is likely the Spyderco Chaparral with titanium handles. I had the carbon one but sold it. Beautiful thin, razor sharp slicing blade. A great "gentlemen's" knife since I tend not to do heavy tasks with my blades.

My go to blade now is a Spyderco Cat G10. It's 440C so doesn't keep the edge as long as I'd like, but is easy to touch up. Great size, fills the hand slightly better than a Dragon Fly (I edc a Dragon Fly 2).


----------



## Happpyfeet

I don't really have a dream knife per se. I do have a tiny EDC cutter/opener that is about 2" long. Saved me many times when needing something really small. I do like the idea of that Dragonfly2 that Stanley Spadowski talked about-so I guess now that is my dream EDC knife now, lol. 

"I'll take the CRKT Fire Spark." 

Thanks to all those making this thread possible! (off to search meager collection for donating to giveaway thread. . . )


----------



## tyxxvxl

Thanks for the entertaining feedback guys


----------



## Poppy

I'll take the CRKT Fire Spark

I am sorry, I can't think of a "Crazy knife story" For years, I carried the Spyderco Police Stainless Steel. Its blade is @ 4 1/8 inches. Maybe it is an urban legend, here in NJ, but there is a general understanding of Police officers (and us NJ citizens) that a 4 inch blade is the legal limit. I currently carry a Gerber paraframe stainless folder with a clip, as a money clip. Its blade is only about 2 and 3/8 inches.

My son has had a number of spring assist knives, and loves them. His are too big for me. This CRKT looks like it would fit me nicely 
Thanks for the opportunity to play :thumbsup:


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Yea I would have to agree with you there. That is why I went with the Mini Grip.



Nice try...but then I'd lose a fair bit of blade length. I like the longer length...not because I have huge hands, I do not, but I just think it fits me more comfortably. A shorter knife makes me nervous, feel like it is more likely to slip when I am using it. 

If I was seriously looking, I'd take the recommendation under advisement, even so. But since the 940/950 (if I ever decide to get it at all, it has been on my list for more than a year already and I'm no closer to getting one) would be more to add to the small collection I have, rather than be a daily user, I WANT a more premium knife. So many quality knives out there...hard to go wrong with a Benchmade, of any kind, but just not for me.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Nothing wrong with a bigger blade.
Love my spyderco tenacious for that reason.
One of these days I'll have a high quality knife.


----------



## Stanley Spadowski

thedoc007 said:


> Nice try...but then I'd lose a fair bit of blade length. I like the longer length...not because I have huge hands, I do not, but I just think it fits me more comfortably. A shorter knife makes me nervous, feel like it is more likely to slip when I am using it.



You should try out a Dragonfly. I thought the exact same thing about small blades until I held one. The way you grip it and can choke it, there is NO WAY my hands are ever slipping. It's not for super hard duty, but I rarely if ever need an EDC carry for that when it comes down to it. (I'm an audio engineer) 




tyxxvxl said:


> One of these days I'll have a high quality knife.



tyxxvxl I'm with you there. One of these days when I have some spare money, I'd like to invest in something _really_ nice... just a pricey hobby to get into is all. I'm sure just like you, I have a long "wishlist" of knives I've researched and know I pick up if I had the money drop in my lap.

Cheers


----------



## Jeffg330

I'm sitting this one out but thought I'd share my knife story.

i used to work at a facility that shipped truckloads of freight to 49 states. One day I left a knife on top of a pallet of boxes I was loading on a truck bound for Alaska. The knife was not expensive but had sentimental value, a gift from a relative. I thought it was gone forever but sure enough almost 2 months later the truck driver showed back up for another load and handed me my knife back. It turns out he lived nearby and we became close friends. To make a long story short, he's now my brother in law.


----------



## thedoc007

Stanley Spadowski said:


> You should try out a Dragonfly. I thought the exact same thing about small blades until I held one. The way you grip it and can choke it, there is NO WAY my hands are ever slipping. It's not for super hard duty, but I rarely if ever need an EDC carry for that when it comes down to it. (I'm an audio engineer)



I haven't actually ever had a smaller knife get loose...just don't find them as comfortable. To each his own. (If you want to send me yours, I promise I'll try it out, but otherwise I'm sticking to the known quantity. :thumbsup


----------



## kst

TY tyxxvxl, you are generous sir.

Don't have a particular dream knife in mind but for some time I've been dreaming of getting out of "Swiss Army" land. 
On past hikes and camping trips I can remember several occasions wishing I had a much larger and stiffer blade. 
Quite funny if you can picture someone hacking for walking sticks and kindling with a Swiss Army... but I must say, they make a great can opener.

Unique giveaway and hope "I'll take the CRKT Fire Spark".


----------



## tyxxvxl

Lol yea you need to get a nice fixed blade for camping 
I did core some wood with my tenacious the last camping trip ha ha
I'm surprised it didn't break.


----------



## Garanddad

I'll sit this one out but thank you for doing this. I carry a Doug Ritter s30V Griptillian in my work bag and another smaller Benchmade assisted folder in my pocket. Benchmade is my preferred as I had a popular brand liner lock fail me and now rely on the Axis lock.
My dream knife is owned by Tony. Damascus Sebenza. 'nuff said.


----------



## roboticarrow

My dream pocket knife would be theShapeshifter EDC by ScorpioDesign.
http://www.scorpiodesign.de/objekt/shapeshifter-edc?lang=en#!prettyPhoto
I am a fan of the folding mechanism, itis so unique. I also like Damascus steel. Even though it isn't verypractical (especiallywith the price) it is still my dream knife!


"I'lltake the CRKT Fire Spark".


----------



## thedoc007

gunga is the randomly selected winner of the CRKT Fire Spark.

Please PM tyxxvxl your address at your convenience...he is shipping directly to you.


----------



## gunga

No wAy!!! Cool. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Cool white Zebralight SC600 Mk II, and a SoShine 3400 mAh 18650. Zebralights come in a basic cardboard box...so this one is light only. NO box, manual, extra O-rings included. I carried it for a while, and it does have some chips in the anodizing (pics below), and general wear. Still works perfectly. I didn't like the looseness of the pocket clip...so I super-glued it on - and I used a lot more than I should have (pics below). I did do water testing (just submerged for a few minutes, turned off and on a few times) and it passed that just fine. This giveaway is open to anyone, foreign or domestic. No limit on the number of entries...will let it run until 1200 EST on Thursday, October 2. Hope to select the winner, and get shipping info Thursday afternoon/evening, so I can ship Friday morning.
















Your post must include an inspirational comic/quote/video of some kind, AND it must include "I'll take the Zebralight SC600". Does not have to be lighting related.

This is one of my favorites. Proof that a commercial doesn't have to yell at you to be meaningful.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats Gunga!!
I have your address and will try to have your new knife shipped out tomorrow 
Thanks for all the awesom enteries guys.
And thanks yo Doc for all his help.
Lets keep the giveaways going.
I have a few more items to contribute as well.
Ty


----------



## gunga

The Zebralight is Cool white LED right?

Thanks! Really looking forward to the blade!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> The Zebralight is Cool white LED right?



Yes, it is the cool white version. I'll add to original post.


----------



## wedlpine

I don't remember if this has been posted on CPF before, but this is pretty intense.


----------



## sassaquin

*"When one door of hapiness closes, another opens; but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one that has opened for us."
-Helen Keller


*"I'll take the Zebralight SC600"


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awesome giveaway as usual Doc!

So I have a quote from a movie that sticks with me whenever I'm having a bad day.
Not a very good movie but I like the quote.

It is from the movie The Crow with Brandon Lee.
He turns to the girl and says "It can't rain all the time".
So yea that pops in my head whenever I'm having a rough time and reminds me that the hard stuff will pass and the sun will come out 
Thanks again Doc.

"I'll take the Zebralight SC600"

Ty


----------



## rpm00

I'll take the ZebraLight SC600. 

"You miss 100% of the shots you don’t take."
- Wayne Gretzky 

"Choose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life."


----------



## Stanley Spadowski

*"Honesty may be the best policy, but it’s important to remember that apparently, by elimination, dishonesty is the second-best policy."
**- George Carlin*


"I'll take the Zebralight SC600"


----------



## gunga

I'll pass on this draw so wanted to add a joke related to my last one. 

"There are three kinds of people: those that are good with numbers, and those that aren't."


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Pretty awesome thread. Never really noticed it before. Don't post alot on this forum, although i'm a long time reader. 

"I'll take the Zebralight SC600"

I like the message in this video: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I5UBikauIQM

I don't really like to enter such giveaways for free so to say so I do have an old jetbeam here which is in new condition that I never use. I wouldn't mind giving that away, how do I put up something to giveaway?


----------



## thedoc007

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> I don't really like to enter such giveaways for free so to say so I do have an old jetbeam here which is in new condition that I never use. I wouldn't mind giving that away, how do I put up something to giveaway?



Couple options. One, you can just post in the thread...everyone is free to give away their stuff in whatever way they see fit. If you look through the thread, you'll find some examples. I generally prefer keeping only one giveaway active at a time, but there have already been a couple exceptions - no big deal either way, just makes it a little easier to keep track of everything.

If you don't want to run your own giveaway, you can PM me, and usually we can work something out. I'm happy to help! I'll need to know the basics, like who you want to be eligible, whether or not you are willing to do international shipping, etc.

Edit: Just watched the video you posted, excellent! Definitely one to keep. That is the kind of thing I was hoping to find more of...really puts thing in perspective when you are having a bad day.


----------



## Ezeriel

"I'll take the Zebralight SC600"

Two quotes, and a story.

A jug fills drop by drop. 
-The Buddha

A thousand candles can be lit form a single candle,
and the life of the candle will not be shortened. 
Happiness never decreases from being shared. 
-The Buddha

As he lay on his deathbed, Voltaire was visited by a priest.
The priest asked Voltaire to renounce Satan, to which Voltaire responded:
“Now, now my good man, this is no time to be making enemies."


----------



## dealgrabber2002

"I'll take the Zebralight SC600"

only way evil can win is when good people do nothing.


----------



## thedoc007

Your post must include an *inspirational* comic/quote/video of some kind...

Emphasis added. A couple of entries are not even close. If you need another example, read Ezeriel's quote or watch ME+Light=Addiction's entry. Those are the standout contributions so far, in my opinion.


----------



## Ezeriel

thedoc007 said:


> Your post must include an *inspirational* comic/quote/video of some kind, AND it must include "I'll take the Zebralight SC600". Does not have to be lighting related.
> 
> Emphasis added. A couple of entries are not even close. If you need another example, read Ezeriel's quote or watch ME+Light=Addiction's entry. Those are the standout contributions so far, in my opinion.



I'm glad you like the quotes, Doc, and I think if I explain what they mean to me, it might put people in the inspirational mood....

...If you think about Voltaire, and imagine you're laying on your deathbed, you'd want to spend every last moment enjoying life and the company of your loved ones. 
It really isn't the time for making enemies, even if they are worthy of it.

...so then you wonder when would be a good time for making enemies, and you are left thinking about all the time you've wasted hating, 
when you could have spent that time loving your friends, your family, the world and yourself.

Life is short, but your time isn't running out, you're accumulating your life, piece by piece, your experiences are making you whole. 
...and if part of your life is happiness, and you share that with the world, it won't lessen you any. 
...and if everyone else shares their happiness we can all be filled with joy, drop by drop.

So tomorrow, my good friends, carry a leaky jug, take time to light a candle, and remember that you really don't have time for making enemies.


----------



## radiopej

"do not refuse, in the tiny space of time / that's left
to us with our senses still on watch, / do not now
deign to refuse the experience / of the world
without people hidden behind the sun." DANTE
ALIGHIERI's Ulysses in "Inferno"

I've always found that inspirational, the idea of tearing away assumptions and thoughts to see the world as it really is.

"I'll take the Zebralight SC600". Thanks for the opportunity  I looked around my house and didn't find anything that I could give that I'd not cry over. Have been keeping an eye out though, in case I see anything new I could get to contribute.


----------



## tyxxvxl

I have two illustrations from the artis dore from the inferno tattooed one on each arm


----------



## radiopej

Nice


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha also XXV:XL or 25:40 apassage from the book of Matthew "do unto the least of my brotheren as you would do unto me"
One of my favorite quotes I live by so I had it tattooed on me.


----------



## Happpyfeet

Anyone who has been touched by Alzheimer's will find this inspiring. Not just the couple's story, but the police who found him restores faith in humanity and those who choose to protect and serve. 

In life with Alzheimer's cherish each glimmer of light that you are blessed with.

"I'll take the Zebralight SC600" A tried and true light to find one's way in the dark!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the Zebralight SC600. Many years ago I had my two sons in the car with me on the way home. I was explaining my view of the quote "Integrity is what you do when no one else will know. About a quarter of a mile later I saw a briefcase on the shoulder of the road. Stopped, opened it up and in addition to a bunch of paperwork was a bundle of cash and a second one of checks. "Oh Cool" my youngest said. Then my oldest son said "your gonna give it back, huh? I said yes and that this was an example of "living what you believe and the golden rule rolled into one. Found a pack of business cards with the name of an audio visual business owned by an acquaintance of mine. I called him, and it turned out it was the money for his churches "Couples Retreat". He had apparently driven off with his briefcase on the trunk of his car. Today my sons are fine young men and I was very blessed to be given a chance to set an example...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## radiopej

Love that quotation. It's brilliant!


----------



## Peace Train

"May you be happy and blessed with what you have." 




I'll take the Zebralight SC600


----------



## bdogps

An oldie but a goodie, "Whether you think you can, or you think you can't--you're right." Henry Ford.

The things we place value always vary, but not your life and those who make it worthwhile.


----------



## whill44

Thanks Doc
They say great minds think alike, it seems the not so great mob together as well.
"I'll take the Zebralight SC600"


----------



## survivaledc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lh1zornUVv8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

I'll take the Zebralight SC600

Thanks Doc.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Gunga,
You're knife has been shipped 
Congrats sir!
Ty


----------



## Poppy

bdogps said:


> An oldie but a goodie, "Whether you think you can, or you think you can't--you're right." Henry Ford.
> 
> The things we place value always vary, but not your life and those who make it worthwhile.



What are we doing? Favorite quotes?

"The more complex the mind becomes... the greater the need for the simplicity of play!"
James Tiberius Kirk 
_Shore leave_


----------



## aginthelaw

Thanks cerealand and doc007 for the fivemega tube. i have to be more vigilant in the giveaways now so i don't have to de-bezel and de-clicky my surefires to find a close match. I know half the fun is building these things, but do you have any recommendations? i have some solar force dropins, just have to check the voltage on them (don't mention vinh's, i already have my eye on one of those 1100lm dropins) 

I hope i'm not seen as greedy, but "i'll take the Zebralight sc600" too. my budget has been non existent since i lost my job after hurricane sandy. One of my best friends that i joined the police academy with just passed away from cancer 10 days ago, so i've really been bummed out lately. I know i'm supposed to give an inspirational anectdote along with the "i'll take it", so i guess the inspiration lies in his legacy. I met his kids the day he died, and after things calmed down they recognized what a great friend i was to him being at his bedside as he passed away. I have 4 boys of my own, and i guess it was natural to relate to them. It seemed over the years their father would tell stories about our exploits together and light bulbs popped up over their head when they realized i was the guy dad talked about all the time. Their father really did well in raising them, as can be attested to the eulogies they gave at the funeral. The boys are pre-teens, but they spoke very eloquently. The oldest gave a speech that left the whole audience in tears. The youngest had a hard time starting his speech because he couldn't compose himself. He related a story about his father that was so hysterical, that he couldn't contain the laughter before he started. Even the priest that officiated the ceremony couldn't contain himself and the crowd was laughing so loud at this kid you would have never thought a funeral was going on in the building.


----------



## radiopej

Thedoc007, I forgot to pass on the thanks of my girlfriend's nephew. The Convoy was awesome at camp and he was so impressed by the brightness. I think you've planted a flashaholic seed, hehe.


----------



## jimmy5

#I'll take the Zebralight SC600#

this is quite inspirational too?


----------



## Rudrakabir

"I'll take the Zebralight SC600"






Thanks for the giveaway! Good Luck to Everyone!!


----------



## 10001

http://zenpencils.com/comic/106-chris-hadfield-an-astronauts-advice/ A comic on Chris Hadfield, by zenpencils.

"I'll take the Zebralight SC600"


----------



## potpot

Never give up!






I'll take the Zebralight SC600


----------



## ACruceSalus

Simple words that were said and demonstrated about 2000 years ago by Yeshua:

"*Greater **love *has no on that this: to lay down one's life for one's friend."

May we never forget those who have laid down their life for loved one.

"I'll take the Zebralight SC600"*​*


----------



## kst

"I'll take the Zebralight SC600", thanks Doc.


----------



## wreckless1

For God has done what the law, weakened by the flesh, could not do. By sending his own Son in the likeness of sinful flesh and for sin, he condemned sin in the flesh, in order that the just requirement of the law might be fulfilled in us, who walk not according to the flesh but according to the Spirit


"I'll take the Zebralight SC600"


----------



## Supernatural

I'll take the Zebralight SC600

I was going to quote the poem, but I figure a video might be more interesting to most people.


----------



## thedoc007

Happpyfeet is the randomly selected winner! 

Please PM me a name/shipping address at your convenience. And thanks to everyone who entered, definitely got some good quotes and videos out of it.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Me+Light=Addiction has offered up a Jetbeam Jet II IBS (an unfortunate acronym, to be sure, but a very cool light!). This one is flashlight only. No accessories included. (He will throw in a fresh CR123.) 

This giveaway is open to anyone. No limit on the number of entries...will let it run until 1200 EST on Monday, October 6. Hope to select the winner, and get shipping info Monday afternoon/evening, so he can ship it out Tuesday.

If you ask for this light, you are agreeing not to sell it! That is not in the spirit of this thread.

If you are selected as the winner, please send a name/shipping address direct to Me+Light=Addiction. 

Your post must include "I'll take the Jetbeam", AND it must include an inspirational or funny video of some kind. Does not have to be lighting related.


----------



## Peace Train

Funny, inspirational; often imitated, never duplicated. The one and only, original Double Rainbow...!



I'll take the Jetbeam!


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Again, thx for running the giveaway Doc!

As for the flashlight, it's pretty much like new and is barely used. I love the way it looked when I bought it about 5 years ago and still do.
However I think it's a waste that I don't use this light anymore at all, so I hope this way I can make somebody else happy with it, and inspire others to do the same.

I believe output was stated as 180 lumens max. The beam is pretty nice, very tight and good colour. My PD35 is alot more "green" compared to this light. 
The UI is pretty cool in this light. It is programmable to your own desires. It has 3 modes, I currently have Low (lowest possible) - High (Highest possible) - Strobe. But you can change it to whatever you want.


----------



## Ezeriel

I already entered, but these vids are worth a double post

14 cows for america
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13G0CdgV9Yo

First taste of chocolate in Ivory Coast 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEN4hcZutO0


----------



## radiopej

Thanks for running it, Doc  Congratulations to happyfeet


----------



## Happpyfeet

Thank you so much, Doc! I PM'd the shipping information to you! And thanks to everyone who is helping me to learn about my newest hobby!


----------



## thedoc007

Ezeriel said:


> I already entered, but these vids are worth a double post



Not for this giveaway...? This is a new one, as of this afternoon. Not sure if you are going for the Jetbeam or not, but if you are, need to add the key phrase.


----------



## radiopej

I think this one would be perfect for my mother's house (and I'd get my Olight back!). I'll take the Jetbeam please 

This Cracked article is great. Warning, you'll spend the hours not reading CPF at Cracked.

http://www.cracked.com/article_21608_6-sworn-enemies-who-teamed-up-kicked-***.html

Doc, what's the minimum for a giveaway? At the moment I can only really do small things (been planning to order some tiny USB-charged lights for family), but I really want to contribute. Might be too pointless. 

If this thread is up once I get a proper job, I'll totally do something bigger.


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> Doc, what's the minimum for a giveaway? At the moment I can only really do small things (been planning to order some tiny USB-charged lights for family), but I really want to contribute. Might be too pointless.



There is no minimum...if you think someone else can benefit from it, and you are willing to do the giveaway, then go right ahead! But in practice, shipping is a killer for small items. Not much point in spending $3-4 for domestic shipping, or more like $14-15 for international shipping, to send someone an item they can buy themselves for less. The other option is to try for something local. I know there are quite a number of Australian members on CPF...maybe one or two of them are actually near you. Or perhaps not...but the only way to find out is to ask. (I actually hand-delivered one giveaway item...we live in different cities, but our workplaces turned out to be a quarter mile apart. Small world.)

Don't feel that you need to contribute right now, though. My hope was always that we could sustain this thread over time (if perhaps with the giveaways not being so frequent)...and CPF is pretty good about keeping old threads around, the great crash notwithstanding. So you can always contribute something later, when you are able.


----------



## Ezeriel

thedoc007 said:


> Not for this giveaway...? This is a new one, as of this afternoon. Not sure if you are going for the Jetbeam or not, but if you are, need to add the key phrase.



my bad, Grats HappyFeet!, and no... I wouldn't get enough use out of the Jetbeam to warrant an entry


----------



## jimmy5

this dino is quite funny:d



-I'll take the Jetbeam-


----------



## thedoc007

Happpyfeet, your package has been mailed. Should be there Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Wow awesome giveaway as usual Doc!!
I think I am going to sit this one out and let others have an extra chance.
I have a few more items I would like to put in the giveaway in the near future.
I'll PM ya Doc sometime like next week to discuss.
Thanks guys and good luck to all!
Ty


----------



## radiopej

My girlfriend just told me one:

The difference between a beginner and a master is that a master has failed more times than the beginner has even tried.


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Wow awesome giveaway as usual Doc!!



This one isn't mine...thank Me+Light=Addiction! All I did was write a few lines of text. He is donating the light, doing the shipping, and provided the pictures.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Very nice!
Great giveaway me+light


----------



## thedoc007

In fact, I'm going to throw my name into the drawing for this one. I've never owned a Jetbeam, or a single CR123 size light, believe it or not. Chances are very good that I'll end up giving it away again, but I would like a chance to handle it, and see if there is anything I am missing...and the custom modes do sound pretty cool.

I'll take the Jetbeam!


----------



## gunga

Hey no inspirational or funny video?





Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Jeffg330

I'm happy to see thedoc007 on the other side of a giveaway for a change. I think you forgot to add a video though? &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## radiopej

I think we should just let Doc have it.


----------



## gunga

I agree. Can we make a special exception to give it to doc? Seems fair to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## crucialcolin

I think it should go to doc as well! He's been so good to all of us so hey why not


----------



## Jeffg330

Ditto


----------



## Ryp

I second (5th) the giving the light to doc motion.


----------



## thedoc007

Thanks, guys, but I'll take my chances, same as anyone else. No special treatment.

Oh, and video added. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## radiopej

Well, if I win it can I give him your address? For, um, safekeeping.


----------



## Poppy

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Again, thx for running the giveaway Doc!
> 
> As for the flashlight, it's pretty much like new and is barely used. I love the way it looked when I bought it about 5 years ago and still do.
> However I think it's a waste that I don't use this light anymore at all, so I hope this way I can make somebody else happy with it, and inspire others to do the same.
> 
> I believe output was stated as 180 lumens max. The beam is pretty nice, very tight and good colour. My PD35 is alot more "green" compared to this light.
> The UI is pretty cool in this light. It is programmable to your own desires. It has 3 modes, I currently have Low (lowest possible) - High (Highest possible) - Strobe. But you can change it to whatever you want.


I'll take the Jetbeam!


Me+Light=Addiction,
I agree with the others, that I would like to see you send the light directly to our friend the doc. If he chooses to "catch and release" that should totally be his choice. My ONLY concern is that if he is given special consideration, AND I THINK THAT HE SHOULD BE GIVEN SPECIAL CONSIDERATION then he may hesitate to enter any other give-aways. 

I want him to enter ANY give away he is interested in.

BTW... like radiopj if I happen to win, I'll be sending you my new Michigan address 

good luck doc! :thumbsup:

Oh.. for a video.
After seeing four kids do the "cup song" at a boy scout campfire, I spent hours with my grand-kids learning how to do it. I couldn't get the song out of my head for weeks!
Here is one version that is nicely done.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Well i'm totally down with giving Doc the light, whether it is for a catch or release or to keep it it's all good with me. 
However, i'm not gonna force the light on him. 
So in the end, it's his call. 

If everbody who wants Doc to have the light just doesn't enter the giveaway, Doc his changes increase  

P.S. Don't let this be a repellent to not enter if you want the light yourself!


----------



## gunga

Me. I want to force him to take it..



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha now everyone will withdraw thier enteries till Doc is the only one left 
Doc wins!


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Ha ha now everyone will withdraw thier enteries till Doc is the only one left
> Doc wins!



No sir. So far only a couple people are in it...so I'm liking my odds. But it doesn't make sense for anyone else to drop out on my behalf, or to avoid entering in the first place...it isn't like I don't have enough lights to go around. Despite what some of you have implied, I'm keeping the lights I really like:







Just a quick shot of some of my light/knife/gadget collection. Not all of it, but you get the idea. I'm not suffering under the heavy burden of giving away my most prized possessions.  (Not pictured are the Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2, Eagletac G25C2 Mk II, another Ultrafire Wf-501b (my go-to loaner light), and a Fenix PD32UE I loaned out to a friend recently.)

By the way, all of those lights pictured have cells in them already. The eight cells you see in cases on the bottom shelf (four standard, four high-drain) are spares. I know there are people with much larger collections, but no one should feel that I am deprived when it comes to lights.

All this is to say, if you want the Jetbeam, go for it! Believe me, I'll be OK if I don't win it.


----------



## gunga

We know you're okay. Just want you to have it!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Don't worry, we know  I think it's more as a gesture people would like to see you win it. 
Since you started the thread and all. 

Nice shelf though, so organiced  My lights are all over the place. 

*Off-Topic: *@Tyxxvxl How do you like your PD35VN? Is the single alot brighter then standard PD35 or noticably more throw? Sorry for the offtopic but I got to know


----------



## Jeffg330

I have a couple of closet shelves that look much like yours doc007 

http://youtu.be/Nh7UgAprdpM

I'll take the Jetbeam!


----------



## Jeffg330

And TY to Me+Light=Addiction for the giveaway. It's so cool to see so many others getting involved. I'm hoping to contribute again and see how long we can keep this most awesome this thread going....


----------



## tyxxvxl

Sorry can't get the reply with quote to work when I'm using my phone.
I love my PD35vn. I sent my stock light in to be modified.
It is so much brighter now. And the tint is so much better as well.
It went from the purple/blue tint to a much more neutral white with more yello on the lower modes.
I would for sure recomend the vn version over stock 

Plus one on Doc winning still


----------



## thedoc007

*Fenix PD35vn PDTc*
[email protected] turn on (sony vtc5)
[email protected] 30 sec (sony vtc5)
Throw - 29,000 lux

Taken from JMPaul's OTF lumen and throw thread. The main difference is in throw...usually Fenix is reasonably accurate with their lumen numbers. Output would be higher with dome on, but even so not a gigantic difference. But well over double the throw is a solid result.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Thx for the link, just read the box of my PD35 and says only 8600 cd, so 29,000 lux is quite the improvement. Probably gonna get one then, since I love my standard PD35 already. Thx for the feedback guys!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Thanks for posting that Doc.
Hard for me to copy and paste when I'm not on my computer.
Yea I forgot about the extra throw with the dome off 
Thanks
Ty


----------



## Happpyfeet

Thanks, Doc for the heads up on the mailed package and thank you again! I told my better half he can touch it once a day, and have unlimited looks--this one is mine! 

And I agree with everyone, Doc should get the Jetbeam!


----------



## thedoc007

Happpyfeet said:


> Thanks, Doc for the heads up on the mailed package and thank you again! I told my better half he can touch it once a day, and have unlimited looks--this one is mine!



Good call. The SC600 is one of my favorite lights...I was only willing to give it up because I have another one (Mk II L2). Once you get used to the interface, it is an outstanding EDC light. Hope you can enjoy it as much as I did!


----------



## thedoc007

Who wants to volunteer to do the drawing? Since I am taking part, I'm not going to do it...


----------



## wedlpine

Then you are going to win for sure.


----------



## thedoc007

wedlpine said:


> Then you are going to win for sure.



Dunno about that. I've managed to annoy a few people, though hopefully not on this thread. 

Has to be someone out there who can be impartial, and is willing to do it.

radiopej, jimmy5, thedoc007, Poppy, Peace Train, and Jeffg330 are the names to be included so far. Easy enough.


----------



## joshjp

"I'll take the Jetbeam"

[video]m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2XeVs4wqdE[/video]


----------



## Double Barrel

I can do the drawing, doc. I knew there was a reason to set this one out.
Just give me a nod when and if you want me to do it. 



.


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel said:


> I can do the drawing, doc. I knew there was a reason to set this one out.
> Just give me a nod when and if you want me to do it.



Thank you. 1200 EST tomorrow. Still has another day to run. And if you can't get to it right then, no problem. No new entries after that, but we can wait a few hours for the drawing if another time is more convenient for you.


----------



## weklund

"I'll take the Jetbeam" .... Very Nice.


----------



## thedoc007

weklund, just a reminder. You need to add a funny or inspirational video to be eligible.


----------



## wreckless1

"I'll take the Jetbeam"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEcCRuvhPPI


----------



## Bruno28

"I'll take the Jetbeam"


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej, jimmy5, thedoc007, Poppy, Peace Train, Jeffg330, joshjp, wreckless1, Bruno28 have valid entries.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Good luck to all of you guys!!
Hopefully Doc will win ha ha.
Excellent giveaway!


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Good luck to all!


----------



## Double Barrel

Bruno28 is the winner for the Jetbeam! Congrats!

I say if Bruno doesn't claim his light, it gets sent to doc 


.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats Bruno!
Yes that would be terrible if the prize went to Doc somehow ha ha


----------



## Jeffg330

Congrats Bruno28


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Congrats Bruno! I just pm'ed you for your shipping details. 
Thank you all for participating and let's keep this thing going!

Doc thanks for running the giveaway and Double Barrel for the drawing!


----------



## radiopej

Yay for Bruno!


----------



## Viperbart

Package recieved!!

I've never seen the wife so happy about me getting a new flashlight. She was all interested on how the UI works for the 2 emitters and how to change levels etc. (Maybe it was the fact that I didn't fork out a chunk of money to get it?) lol

Thanks again Doc. This thread rocks!

...and congrats Bruno!


----------



## Bruno28

This is awesome!!!!
I can't believe I won!!!!
I really wanted a CR123 flashlight!
Thanks Doc for running this and thanks to all that congratulated me! 
Thanks ME+LIGHT=ADDICTION for giving the light away 

I have Pm'ed you David


----------



## Happpyfeet

Thanks, Doc! Zebralight arrived safe and sound! Thanks for the bonus as well! What model Gerber is that? Also, sorry to be a noob, what is the little rectangular piece in the case? I really like the knife, it is small which fits my hand nicely! Thanks also to everyone who is helping me learn my new hobby!

ETA: Found the model, thanks again! It's like Christmas here today!


----------



## thedoc007

Happpyfeet said:


> Thanks, Doc! Zebralight arrived safe and sound! Thanks for the bonus as well! What model Gerber is that? Also, sorry to be a noob, what is the little rectangular piece in the case?


 
You are welcome! Glad you found the model number for the knife, I'd have to look it up myself. Been a while since I've used it. I replied via PM regarding the "little rectangular piece".


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Thrunite MCC-2 two-bay charger with digital display, capable of charging both lithium-ion cells and NiMH batteries.

Couldn't easily find a good review on it, but HKJ reviewed the four-bay version of it here.

This one is available to all, willing to ship internationally. Will close the drawing and pick a winner at 1200 EST Thursday, October 9.

Post must include "I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2".


----------



## radiopej

Oh wow! I was looking at this for a new charger the other day!!

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2 please! Thanks so much for the chance. I assume I can just swap out the mains cable on arrival for it to work in Australia.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Wow awesome charger!
Thank you Doc!
I am in need of a good charger for sure 

*"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2"

Thanks again!
Ty


----------



## Jeffg330

I have this in the 4 bay version. I think whoever wins will like it! Cool giveaway.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2. Hey Doc, if you want a CR123 light, let me know & I will send you one direct. A "Thank You for your CPF Service"...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ACruceSalus

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2

If I win this I'll give away my intelli charger i4 Pro on here. It has the car charger cable and 4 bays. It is not digital display though.

Does the MCC-2 come with the car charger cable?

Does this come with the USA, Australia, European, or United Kingdom cable?

Great giveaways Doc and others.


----------



## joshjp

Congrats Brno for winning.

"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2"


----------



## Javora

"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2"

Perfect timing, I was looking for something like this. This is something I would use daily if I won, which is the only reason I'm entering in on this one. I've been using the charger that comes with the Duracell rechargeable batteries thus far. That is when the kids don't steal it. lol


----------



## rpm00

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2

What an awesome charger and giveaway! And congrats to the other winners!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2"

Never had a charger with display before. Thx doc!


----------



## Nalhcal741

This is exactly the charger I've been looking for especially as i currently cant charge the 26650s i will be getting very soon.
Great to see an international friendly giveaway.

"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2".

Thanks for the opportunity to participate.


----------



## jimmy5

damn, i think i have a fetish for digital stuff :-so I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2!

and because i haven't had the luck before, The Kitteh is on my side this time! :d


----------



## whill44

Congratulation Bruno!

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2


----------



## bdogps

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2


----------



## Bbain

Just found this thread, Doc I think you are doing a great thing! Inspirational to still see people like you out there.


----------



## thedoc007

To answer some questions:

Yes, it comes with both an AC cable, and a car cable. 

It is the standard US two-prong plug. If you don't have this type of wall outlet, you will need to provide the cable. But since it isn't a wall wart, just the cable is needed, not a separate power supply. It takes input from 100-240V AC, and 12-24V DC.


----------



## CJT

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2. Just getting into the 18650 flashlight world, but loving it so far.


----------



## gunga

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2.

Great give-away!


----------



## svhunter

"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2"


----------



## tyxxvxl

Gunga, did you ever recieve that knife?
Thanks.
And welcome to all the new guys


----------



## Happpyfeet

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2. 

It would be my first charger for my first 18650!


----------



## gunga

Knife likely came but my friend has not picked it up yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Garanddad

"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2"
Thanks Doc


----------



## potpot

I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2


----------



## kst

This would be a nice upgrade from blinking leds. :duh2:

"I'll take the Thrunite MCC-2", thanks Doc.


----------



## thedoc007

The randomly selected winner is whill44.

Please PM me a shipping address at your convenience.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Congrats whill44


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats Whill!!
Awesome giveaway Doc


----------



## radiopej

Congratulations


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live.

These will be the last AA lights for a while, at least from me. So If you want one, get in quick!

There are two available for this particular giveaway...the first four people to say "I'll take the Xtar WK50" will be included in the drawing. Must have a shipping address in the USA to be eligible for this one.

First name chosen will get their pick of "sapphire blue" or "gun silver" color. Second name will get whichever color is left.

Good luck!


----------



## thedoc007

FYI, after the current giveaway, will be taking a short break. If anyone wants to contribute an item, this would be a good time to do it!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

"I'll take the Xtar WK50"

Thank you so much for your generosity.


----------



## Happpyfeet

"I'll take the Xtar WK50" 

You are awesome, Doc!


----------



## gunga

"I'll take the Xtar WK50"


Worth a shot. 

Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

"I'll take the Xtar WK50"*
Might as well give it a shot


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey doc I have more items to giveaway.
I'm going to be on vacation for a week but when I get back I would love to contribute.
Thanks
Ty


----------



## gunga

I will be able to participate in giving away a few items in the coming weeks too. 

Edit: International giveaway, likely more EDC items. Let me gather the goods...



I may even do another modder giveaway for beginner modders. I have no time and a Zebralight SC62d coming so can spare my last convoy 18650 host.



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl has first choice, silver or blue. dealgrabber2002 will get the second light.

Need a shipping address from both of you at your convenience.


----------



## tyxxvxl

AWESOME!!!
Thank you so much Doc!
I'll take Silver if that's ok.
I'll send you a PM with address 
Thank you again!
Ty


----------



## Supernatural

tyxxvxl said:


> AWESOME!!!
> Thank you so much Doc!
> I'll take Silver if that's ok.
> I'll send you a PM with address
> Thank you again!
> Ty



You guys are going to really like the Xtar WK50, but you should of gone with blue!  It just looks cool and different.


----------



## tyxxvxl

gunga said:


> I will be able to participate in giving away a few items in the coming weeks too.
> 
> Edit: International giveaway, likely more EDC items. Let me gather the goods...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may even do another modder giveaway for beginner modders. I have no time and a Zebralight SC62d coming so can spare my last convoy 18650 host.
> 
> I would love a modder pack!
> Can you tell me what's included?
> And where to buy?
> Thanks man!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

gunga did a modder's pack giveaway a while ago, dates of shipping for each giveaway are included in the first post. Since he said he is still putting it together, he probably doesn't even know himself exactly what will be in it, but you can get the general idea...

Also, tyxxvxl, dealgrabber2002, your lights have been mailed. Still waiting to hear from whill44, if anyone knows him, light a fire under him! If I don't hear from him in the next day or so, going to draw another name for the MCC-2.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ah I see, thanks Doc.
I thought there were like ready made kits you could buy 
Thank you again for the light and the quick shipping!
Ty


----------



## CJT

"I'll take the Xtar WK50" would love an additional light


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the XTAR WK50

just in case 2 or 3 people withdraw...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

You guys are definitely optimists. Not only is the list of names full, but the drawing was Thursday, and I shipped the lights Friday morning.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Lol that was kinda funny


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

For some reason when I click on the giveaway thread it opens on a post 2-3 pages back. This is the second time I have entered a giveaway AFTER it was done(I guess my LED is not too bright these days)....
Congrats to the winners!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> For some reason when I click on the giveaway thread it opens on a post 2-3 pages back. This is the second time I have entered a giveaway AFTER it was done(I guess my LED is not too bright these days)....



That happens to me all the time, and I am using my desktop. Just have to remember to refresh, and/or check the page number to make sure you are reading the most recent posts. The next couple giveaways will run long enough for everyone to have a chance. Only two items left at the moment, so they are going to be good ones.


----------



## Happpyfeet

Hey Doc, was there a winner for the Thrunite MCC-2? I didn't see it posted on the first page winners list. Great charger, I must have missed the post about that drawing!


----------



## thedoc007

Happpyfeet said:


> Hey Doc, was there a winner for the Thrunite MCC-2? I didn't see it posted on the first page winners list. Great charger, I must have missed the post about that drawing!



Post #1162. Also discussed on post #1178. I'm giving whill44 a little extra time, since it is the weekend, and plenty of time to pick another name and still get it shipped Monday. But if I don't hear from him soon, I will go with an alternate winner.

The reason it is not yet on the first page is because I only add items to that post after they have been shipped.


----------



## Happpyfeet

Gotcha, thanks, don't know how I missed it! My page keeps loading to the second to last one, maybe that's how. I used to stay logged in too, and now it kicks me out after 5 minutes! Still learning, thanks for the help and the patience!


----------



## thedoc007

Well, I've given whill44 extra time, and still he has not responded. His loss, I guess.

Javora, your name was first on the alternate list. If I hear from you by 1600 EST today, October 12, the Thrunite MCC-2 will go to you. If not, I already have a third name ready to go.


----------



## thedoc007

Another 1.5 hours for Javora's window of opportunity. If he doesn't respond in that time, going with yet another name.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Wow, can't believe guys aren't claiming this charger!
I would love to have it as I'm using about the most basic charger you can get.
I really need to buy a nice quality charger.
Thanks for the great giveaways Doc!!
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

I know a lot of people aren't on over the weekend. But still, the end time was known in advance. And I've tried to keep everyone informed at each stage, so that they have as much notice as possible. All I can do, if people don't check in, it is their loss.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Yep I think you are being more than fair!
Good job Doc!
I'll have some items to giveaway when I get back 
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

joshjp is the next potential recipient...giving him until 2359 EST today, October 12.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Geeze I'm gonna have to enter soon if you can't find a winner ha ha ha


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Geeze I'm gonna have to enter soon if you can't find a winner ha ha ha



You already did. I'm thinking if joshjp doesn't respond either, I might just take the first one to send me a shipping address, from the list of eligible participants. Going one at a time is not working...and shipping has already been delayed once, it needs to go out tomorrow morning! Will confirm details later, trying to give joshjp a chance first...


----------



## tyxxvxl

Well if you can't find anyone I would love to have it


----------



## tyxxvxl

I would even giveaway my current charger


----------



## ACruceSalus

Hey, great minds think alike Ty (post 1142). If you or I win then someone else is going to get a charger. That is if they'll claim it.


----------



## thedoc007

Alright, anyone who wants the charger, send me a shipping address. First one to respond, will get it.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Address sent


----------



## Bruno28

thedoc007 said:


> Alright, anyone who wants the charger, send me a shipping address. First one to respond, will get it.


I want 
Can I?


----------



## ACruceSalus

I dont' think Doc's going to have a problem giving it away tonight since it looks like more than one person sent an address.


----------



## thedoc007

Yes, this giveaway is FINALLY concluded.

ACruceSalus was the first to respond after my post.

Once again, I'm sorry it worked out this way...I didn't intend to make this a last minute thing, but I didn't want to wait any longer.


----------



## radiopej

Congrats  It was fun!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Darn phone push too slow. I swear I replied less than 15 sec. Sigh


----------



## ACruceSalus

Thank you Doc.

I can't believe how exciting this is. I'll put together the rules for giving away my current charger and let you know when I'm ready.


----------



## Happpyfeet

Congratulations! Such excitement for a Sunday night!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Congrats to the winner. All good.


----------



## gunga

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Double Barrel

Dealgrabber, pretty sure he was looking for a pm including address. Not a post to the thread. Better luck next time.
Congrats acruce! 
Lol @ doc...can't give away a charger!
DB 


.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

All good. It was fun. My hands were shaking while sending the my address. Lol. Almost had a heart attack.


----------



## Double Barrel

dealgrabber2002 said:


> All good. It was fun. My hands were shaking while sending the my address. Lol. Almost had a heart attack.



Haha..I get that way sometimes on the auction site. 


.


----------



## ACruceSalus

dealgrabber2002 said:


> All good. It was fun. My hands were shaking while sending the my address. Lol. Almost had a heart attack.



I know my wife said if it lasted any longer she would have had to call a paramedic. 

You guys are all great and I'm really enjoying this. Now I can participate by giving something away.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Powerex (Maha) MH-C9000 charger + 4xEneloop XX AA batteries. Note that this charger will NOT work for lithium ion cells. It is intended for AA and AAA NiMH batteries only.

This one is available to all, willing to ship internationally.

If you ask for this charger, you agree not to sell it. If you decide you no longer want it, you can give it away. But profiting from it is not in the spirit of this thread. Also, if you have already won another charger, please sit this one out.

Post must include "I'll take the Maha C-9000". Will close the drawing and pick a winner at 1200 EST Thursday, October 16. 

Given how the last giveaway went, I think a reminder is in order. If you want to participate, you need to read the first two posts in this thread. If you wait too long to respond after a giveaway is concluded, you might lose your spot...so familiarize yourself with the timeline and rules BEFORE you enter. Hoping to have a giveaway that is drama free, would appreciate your cooperation toward that end.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

"I'll take the Maha C-9000"


----------



## gunga

"I'll take the Maha C-9000"

If I win I'll be doing a charger giveaway too. 



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kensington

This is an awesome charger, I have had for many years and love it! Good luck all.


----------



## wreckless1

I'll take the Maha C-9000

Thanks 


 who doesn't love eneloops ?


----------



## whill44

thedoc007 said:


> Well, I've given whill44 extra time, and still he has not responded. His loss, I guess.
> 
> Javora, your name was first on the alternate list. If I hear from you by 1600 EST today, October 12, the Thrunite MCC-2 will go to you. If not, I already have a third name ready to go.



I'm Here! I'm HERE! I know too late. Man I can't get a break. Thank you for the extra time. I appreciate everyone's patience and Doc's effort. It's all good maybe next time.


----------



## potpot

I'll take the Maha C-9000


----------



## redtruck

"I'll take the Maha C-9000"

Thanks Doc!


----------



## Pegaso

I'll take the Maha c-9000


----------



## thedoc007

I totally forgot about Columbus Day. The post office won't be moving anything today. But ACruceSalus, I did drop off the charger. Would expect it there by Thursday at the latest.


----------



## timbo114

Don't want no drama
Do want a Maha
"I'll take the Maha C-9000"


----------



## rpm00

"I'll take the Maha C-9000"

I currently charge all my eneloops with a nitecore i2 so it takes a while. This would be a great addition!

Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Very cool giveaway Doc!
I'm gonna sit this one out. Don't have use for those batts.
Ty


----------



## Peace Train

Nice charger, good luck to everyone entering!


----------



## radiopej

I've already got a Ni-MH charger, but good luck to the entrants and thanks again to Doc!


----------



## Javora

"I'll take the Maha C-9000"

This has great reviews at Newegg.


----------



## CJT

I'll take the Maha C-9000, congrats ACruceSalus.


----------



## jinx626

"I'll take the Maha C-9000"

Thank you so much.


----------



## N8N

I'll take the Maha C-9000! (Actually would give it to someone who really, really needs it, but you get the idea.)


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Received the Xtar WK50. Great light and also great little gift you sent alone with it. Thank you so much!


----------



## thedoc007

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Received the Xtar WK50. Great light and also great little gift you sent alone with it. Thank you so much!



Glad you like it, and thanks for letting me know it arrived OK! If you haven't already, make sure you check the WK50 box...a couple small goodies tucked away in that as well.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Those goodies fell on my lap when I open the box.


----------



## kst

"I'll take the Maha C-9000", thanks Doc.


----------



## ronniepudding

"I'll take the Maha C-9000". This is a very generous giveaway indeed. I keep expecting this thread to end at some point, but it just keeps on going =)


----------



## Dimt

"I'll take the Maha C-9000"


----------



## thedoc007

wreckless1 is the randomly selected winner. Please PM me a name/shipping address at your convenience.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Fenix TK75vn + 4xNCR18650PF + Nitecore i4 charger.

This is a modified Fenix TK75, work done by Vinh Nguyen. It is current boosted from 2.8 to 4.4 amps at the emitters, and each XM-L2 is de-domed for more throw. JMPaul measured a similar light at over 300kcd, and over 3000 OTF lumens. It still has pretty decent spill too. Extra care does need to be taken with this light...you need to hold the light while you are using it, and turn it down a mode or two when it gets uncomfortably hot. It is pushed beyond the design limits, and if you are careless with it, it could be damaged. Ask me how I know...

If you already have several multi-18650 lights, please sit this one out. If you aren't familiar with lithium-ion cell safety, or at least willing to learn BEFORE you start using the light/charger, please sit this one out. Ideally, I'd like this to go to someone who will use it regularly. If you have a use for it on the job (safety inspector, military, etc.) let me know - you will get an extra entry in the drawing. If you are entering the drawing to give it away to someone else who needs it, that is fine, but please state that up front! 

If you ask for this light, you are agreeing not to sell it. If for whatever reason you no longer want it, you must give it away again. Profiting from it is not in the spirit of this thread.

This one is available to all, willing to ship internationally.

Post must include "I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle", AND it must include a funny or inspirational video. Will close the drawing and pick a winner at 1200 EST Thursday, October 23. 

If you are new to the thread, read the first two posts! It will cover the general rules, and give you an idea of what to expect. I'd hate to see someone lose out on this giveaway because they didn't bother to read a few paragraphs. 

Best of luck!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Holy s##t doc!!
Are you kidding me?
I can't believe you're giving something this amazing away!
I have this light and it is my favorite!
I will sit this one out but thank you for the amazing prize.
Thanks
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Holy s##t doc!!
> Are you kidding me?



Nope! I like it too, but I don't use it much. I pretty much only use my big lights when hiking, in which case I tend to bring a dedicated flooder, and a dedicated thrower. If I had to choose only one to keep, it might well be the TK75, but luckily I don't have to make that choice. As it stands, I'd like it to go to someone who will use it much more often.


----------



## ACruceSalus

Ty nice video on this flashlight.

When my wife and I went to Costco long before I started getting into LED flashlights I would pick up one of their 1 million candle power flood lights and kid her that I was going to buy it. We both knew that we didn't have the money to get it so it became a running joke between us. After awhile they no longer carried it so I couldn't make the joke any longer and I forgot about doing this. So Doc, you can now make my dream come but more importantly thanks for reminding me of this little joke between my wife and I.

"I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle"

I'd also like to know your story on this flashlight.


----------



## Ryp

"I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle"

As a drummer, I find this video truly inspirational as Def Leppard is one of my favourite bands and it's amazing to see what Rick Allen has overcome.

Thank you for the give-away!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Thank you Acruce!
Good luck to everyone that enters.
Ty


----------



## James3

Ill take the fenix TK75vn bundle 
thanks!
will be used frequently at work as a police officer, with that must power it should be easy to find people who like to hide! 

Video below, very inspirational, makes you think.


----------



## gunga

Wow! Great give away!

Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Poppy

Doc, I'd love to jump in on this give-away, but I don't think I would use it any more often than you.
I did however come across a WCFields video that I never saw before.

Years ago, I saw a compilation of some of his stuff, and while it took me 15-20 minutes of watching his humor to start laughing, by then I was laughing out loud. I'd suggest that if you like this one, click on a few more.


----------



## radiopej

Oh wow oh wow oh wow oh wow.

I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle please!! This is so damn awesome. Doc, you're incredible. 

Love this video of Malala. She takes a bullet and doesn't shrink.

http://youtu.be/gjGL6YY6oMs


----------



## CJT

I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle. Could use it daily with my HVAC work and lighting up the gravel road I live on since I have to walk the trash and recycle cans 1/2 a mile to the main road so they will pick them up. 
Love some older comedy


----------



## bdogps

I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle. 

You bet I wont sell it... That is kind of you DOC!
<font color="#333333">


----------



## Viperbart

Good luck to all the entrants. What an incredible giveaway Doc!


----------



## rpm00

Holy crap what a giveaway! 

I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle

Hope this vid works: 
http://youtu.be/JRMKFVl9cMM


----------



## thedoc007

Figured I'd throw another one out there too!


----------



## Bruno28

Wow i can't believe this is the next give away! Extremely generous.
Always wanted a TK75. Now i have a small chance of getting one and a VN too 

"I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle"

The video is a bit long but worth watching


----------



## ACruceSalus

Thanks Doc :thumbsup:

The Thrunite MCC-2 arrived today and it'is everything I hoped it would be. I've already put it to use tonight. I also like the glow sheet and the button flashlights.

I'll let you know when I'm ready to give away my current charger.


----------



## Happpyfeet

"I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle"

Never sold, will be loved and put to great use. Thanks to better half, I know my way around the 18650's now. Night walks with the Fenix will help these failing eyes see where I am going! 

This is amazing, Doc, and so generous and selfless. Made me think of this video:


----------



## Peace Train

I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle! What an amazing giveaway, and an inspiring voice on this 13 yr old... 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ytnrKmUtpc


----------



## Pegaso

Very generous of you, as others already said. 

I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle
As a LEO in a rather rural area with a lot of forest and fields and also a coast line well above 40 miles I will have great use of a torch like that. 

Many youtube clips of the police are there to miscredit us. I found one that is the exact opposite and I hope that this is how the public will see me. 
http://youtu.be/o19E7peIsHE


----------



## jimmy5

I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle because i'm sitting in the dark here -.-

medieval tech-support


----------



## Stanley Spadowski

"I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle"

Wow... just wow Doc. Very impressive... I just discovered Vinh's little corner of CPF recently and have been lurking, and me thinks my wallet is in serious trouble now. Ordered a G25C2vn yesterday and he shipped it out already.

Here's an awesome video that gets me every time, it's impossible not to feel her joy:




Cheers


----------



## aginthelaw

I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle. at this point in my life, i think that's the only way i'll be able to get a v54 light. i was able to scrape up enough money for the halloween sale to get the cheapest one he had for sale. i just finished going over the website on lithium battery safety done by one of the universities linked on the cpf website, and that prompted me to buy an xtar vp1 charger. this way i can visually see the undercharge status and i can control the charge rate to extend the battery life. by devouring page after page of info on these forums, i've evolved enough to have the confidence to dismantle a laptop battery pack and recover 6 x 18650 cells from them, which are all in outstanding shape. now, i've learned to make button-tops out of them, and i feel i'm ready for a tk75vn. I wish i didn't have to leave the police force before i could impart my new found knowledge of flashlights to all the officers i would have been training, but that's how life goes sometimes. still, i have a dozen or so old partners that i've been able to upgrade their lives with pocket throwers that take the place of their old duty lights. I've upgraded dozens of mags and stream lights for them at cost, just to see the look on their faces when they use a REAL flashlight. :thumbsup:

now, if that's not inspiration enough for you...check this out: http://youtu.be/FGMXbXjeNZ8

Reminds me of why i became a cop...i hate bullies

i also love homecoming videos: http://youtu.be/RKBcs9tNWg8. it's funny how most of the soldiers "take a knee", just to get knocked over


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Hope I can do this one day, I'd love to win it but won't enter as think it could go to better people with no lights of this type ect or no VNs.

Amazing videos.


----------



## radiopej

Previously entered, but here's an awesome video anyway.

http://tv.esquire.com/videos/71307-kacy-catanzaro-at-the-american-ninja-warrior-2014-dallas-finals


----------



## Peace Train

radiopej said:


> Previously entered, but here's an awesome video anyway.
> 
> http://tv.esquire.com/videos/71307-kacy-catanzaro-at-the-american-ninja-warrior-2014-dallas-finals



Great video radiopej, got me fired up on my way to the gym!


----------



## radiopej

I'd just fall at the first bit and buy pizza


----------



## thedoc007

Still waiting to hear from wreckless1...he has until 1300 EST tomorrow.

Trying to avoid the last minute mess that was the last giveaway - once was enough. So if he does not respond, I have several alternates lined up. 

redtruck will have from 1300-1700 EST 10/18/2014 to PM me a shipping address, if wreckless1 does not make an appearance. 

ronniepudding is next, from 1700-2100 EST 10/18/2014.

Pegaso will have from 2100 EST 10/18/2014 - 0100 EST 10/19/2014.

If none of these people respond within their respective windows, I'm scrapping the whole thing, and doing a new giveaway with strict time limits from the outset. This really saps the fun out of the giveaways, at least for me, and frankly I'm tired of trying to figure out a fair workaround for something that shouldn't happen in the first place.


----------



## koti

I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle.
Wow what a great givaway!
I find this to be hilarious:



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Ezeriel

No desire to enter but...


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Crazy giveaway Doc! Awesome stuff.

I can understand the frustration when people aren't contacting you. It does kinda sucks the fun out of it, hope the next giveaways go better. 

My entry: "I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle" Would be awesome to own a bigger light once. And ofcourse I love fenix lights 

As for a video, this is really my kind of humor and I can understand if many of you hate it  But I love this youtube channel and this was their latest vid:


----------



## ronniepudding

Doc, thanks for the second chance at the Maha charger. I'll definitely put it to good use, and I'll give my old charger to my brother (who has been using lithium primaries and is realizing that NiMh is the way to go as I am gradually turning him into a flashaholic )

If the others haven't materialized by then, I'll PM you between the times you indicated. Again, this is a very generous giveaway, and it's a shame that winners are proving unresponsive. Don't let it get you down ... You're doing good work here 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Heh, it won't "get me down". It is just annoying...I'd much rather spend my time discussing lights, or watching some of the videos that have been submitted, rather than working out administrative details. I try to give people adequate time, but I don't want to hold onto it for days after the winner was selected, just because people don't check in. redtruck has about 90 minutes remaining in his window, but I'm glad to know I won't have to re-do the whole giveaway.


----------



## thedoc007

ronniepudding will receive the Maha C-9000. That giveaway is now concluded.


----------



## redtruck

Dang. Haven't been checking the thread since the monster Fenix got posted. Thanks for the chance at the prior giveaway though.


----------



## mellowhead

Doc. What an amazing and generous giveaway! Just... wow.
I stumbled on your giveaway thread a few weeks ago, and have not entered any of them to date because I have not needed any of the items previously offered (I wouldn't ask for something that won't get used). But this is a fantastic package and I would definitely be able to use and/or give away these items to someone who needs them. So far, my light collection is fairly small, and with no "big" lights to speak of. I've never owned a Vinh piece before and would love to add the TK75vn to my collection, at least until I find a better home for it. I'm thinking it would be excellent for SAR work - of which there is plenty near where I live, and all of our SAR programs are volunteer run and funded mostly by donations.

My entry:
I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle

This is a hilarious series of short cartoon episodes:
Full disclosure - Technically SFW, but full of adult themes.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey guys!
Just got back from Florida.
Had an awesome time, wish I could have stayed longer.
So I had a package from Doc when I got home 
Well 2 packages, my solarforce order came too.
Recieved my little Xtar that I won.
What an awesome little light!
And Doc you did the impossible.
I showed it to the wife and she loved it 
My wife is not into lights but she said it would be perfect for her and has taken it as her own ha ha
So thank you Doc for finally finding a light my wife likes.
Also thank you so much for the bonus prize!
The xtar usb reader!
I have never used one befor but thank you so much for it!
You rock Doc!!
See what I did there with the rhyming 
Ty


----------



## kensington

While I feel like I should pass on this one too, this is kind of a grail light for me so.... "I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle"

As has been said many times before Doc, just amazing that you are doing this, just amazing. Thank you.

Not sure if this has been posted but it is a fave of mine


----------



## aribach

I dont have a big light yet, but would love this for when im on nights. 

Got to say i am loving the video clips especially the inspirational ones, the one with the father and son had me and the wife in tears!


----------



## thedoc007

aribach said:


> Got to say i am loving the video clips especially the inspirational ones, the one with the father and son had me and the wife in tears!



You liked the video clips, but you failed to include one of your own. As long as you update your post with a video before the drawing, you can be part of it, but as it stands now, your entry is incomplete.


----------



## aribach

Edited previous post Doc, new to this so wasn't sure how to go about it. Let me know if they work.


----------



## thedoc007

aribach said:


> Edited previous post Doc, new to this so wasn't sure how to go about it. Let me know if they work.



They aren't links...just text of the address...but they will do. For future reference, if you use the "insert link" or "insert video" buttons (just to the right of the emoticon button) you can provide an actual link, or imbed the video so you don't have to leave the page to view.


----------



## aribach

http://youtu.be/2X4PGjZyUfM
http://youtu.be/Ja9BFx5Mhqo
http://youtu.be/N6_583_o54U

Gotcha, thanks

I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle


----------



## thedoc007

ronniepudding, your charger and batteries are in the mail.


----------



## ronniepudding

Thanks Doc, I'm looking forward to using the advanced features that this charger offers ... It will be my first "real" charger!


----------



## thedoc007

Bump, with another video.


----------



## thedoc007

And because dogs are awesome too:


----------



## radiopej

Puppy!


----------



## Happpyfeet

aribach said:


> Got to say i am loving the video clips especially the inspirational ones, the one with the father and son had me and the wife in tears!



It is one of my favorite videos for so many reasons, that is why I posted it! It really hits on the meaning of carrying someone's load for them! I can relate, since I am in a wheelchair and when my batteries run out of power my better half pushes me where I need to go while they charge. Unconditional love, and giving of one's self--very appropriate for this giveaway thread, I think!


----------



## wreckless1

thedoc007 said:


> Still waiting to hear from wreckless1...he has until 1300 EST tomorrow.
> 
> Trying to avoid the last minute mess that was the last giveaway - once was enough. So if he does not respond, I have several alternates lined up.
> 
> redtruck will have from 1300-1700 EST 10/18/2014 to PM me a shipping address, if wreckless1 does not make an appearance.
> 
> ronniepudding is next, from 1700-2100 EST 10/18/2014.
> 
> Pegaso will have from 2100 EST 10/18/2014 - 0100 EST 10/19/2014.
> 
> If none of these people respond within their respective windows, I'm scrapping the whole thing, and doing a new giveaway with strict time limits from the outset. This really saps the fun out of the giveaways, at least for me, and frankly I'm tired of trying to figure out a fair workaround for something that shouldn't happen in the first place.


 thanks for the chance to win this .Sorry for slowing down the giveaway , I had to work 
Congrats ronnie pudding on a great charger and eneloops .


have fun


----------



## tyxxvxl

I can't wait to see who wins this amazing prize!!!
Thanks again Doc!
Ty


----------



## funboat

Thank you so much for your kind generous offer. "I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle". This light must be a real powerhouse. I could really use something like this during my long evening hikes through the hills around where I live, and it would get used almost every night.

For those who text and drive, please be inspired not to ever again:


----------



## radiopej

Who else is going nuts with excitement?


----------



## Bruno28

radiopej said:


> Who else is going nuts with excitement?


ME


----------



## mellowhead

radiopej said:


> Who else is going nuts with excitement?


Yup!


----------



## thedoc007

FYI, I just got called to work an extra few hours. I MAY not be back until around 2130 EST, so the drawing may be a bit delayed. No guarantees either way, I can often sneak away on break, but letting you guys know just in case.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

All good, really excited though.


----------



## Supernatural

I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle

Going with funny.


----------



## kst

Amazing giveaway Doc, the best thrower I have is the D40Avn.
Fairly new to 18650s and this would be my first multi 18650, multi emitter light.
With fingers crossed, "I'll take the Fenix TK75vn bundle" if I'm lucky.


Jerry Seinfeld's Clio Acceptance Speech:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHWX4pG0FNY


----------



## tyxxvxl

Amazing giveaway Doc!
Can't wait to see who wins!
And I hope they will take care of an amazing light.
Good luck you guys!
Ty


----------



## tyxxvxl

O and I forgot to mention.
Be carefule, once you use a Vinh light you may never be able to buy another stock light again! ha ha
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

No worries, I was able to get a break in!

CJT is the winner of the drawing. Please PM me with a name/shipping address as soon as it is convenient.

Pegaso, kst, and bdogps are alternates, should he not respond in a timely manner.


----------



## Jeffg330

Congrats to CJT. your going to love that light, it's one of my favorites (stock). I'm sure the modded version will give an even greater wow factor.


----------



## Peace Train

Congratulations CJT! Such a great giveaway, enjoy the light!!!


----------



## tyxxvxl

CONGRATS CJT!!!!!!
You just hit the lotto man!
Hopefully this will inspire others to give to this thread as well 
Awesome giveaway Doc! Your generosity knows no bounds!
Ty


----------



## gunga

Congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Double Barrel

tyxxvxl said:


> CONGRATS CJT!!!!!!
> You just hit the lotto man!
> Hopefully this will inspire others to give to this thread as well
> Awesome giveaway Doc! Your generosity knows no bounds!
> Ty



+1, +1, +1
Great giveaway! Hopefully it found a home where it's needed. 
Congrats CJT!


.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Congrats


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, CJT!


----------



## Happpyfeet

Congratulations, CJT! Thanks to everyone who posted such funny and entertaining videos!


----------



## radiopej

Congratulations  Thanks again, Doc, for the opportunity.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Damn you CJT! Just kidding congrats man. 
You probably earn it more then I do anyway  You have a good purpose for the light!


----------



## mellowhead

Congrats CJT, and thanks again Doc.


----------



## Stanley Spadowski

Congrats CJT, that is quite the light!

CJT:
I noticed you may be "newer" to lights like myself; so please do take the time to briefly read up on li-ion battery safety as per Doc's suggestion. I have experience with their dangers having used mechanical mod e-cigs for a few years now... li-ion can present a hazard if you don't use them with care, but especially when put in series and/or parallel. There are some very simple routines and precautions you need to be on top of to keep things safe for yourself and your family. 

Doc, that was an awesome giveaway! 

Cheers


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hmmmm I hope CJT claims his prize soon


----------



## radiopej

I'm sure you do.


----------



## kensington

Congrats CJT!


Thanks DOC


----------



## ACruceSalus

Congrate CJT (I hope?!?) or Pegaso or KST or bdogps or whoever ends up claiming it.


----------



## Bruno28

ACruceSalus said:


> Congrate CJT (I hope?!?) or Pegaso or KST or bdogps or whoever ends up claiming it.


If no one claims the giveaway I'll help everyone out and take it for them. hehe [emoji12]


----------



## ACruceSalus

Bruno28 said:


> If no one claims the giveaway I'll help everyone out and take it for them. hehe [emoji12]



LOL I'm still holding out hope that I'll get picked. I can't believe that so many people are not claiming Doc's giveaways.


----------



## Bruno28

ACruceSalus said:


> LOL I'm still holding out hope that I'll get picked. I can't believe that so many people are not claiming Doc's giveaways.


There is still hope for all of us. None of the alternative people have responded here yet.


----------



## CJT

thedoc007 said:


> No worries, I was able to get a break in!
> 
> CJT is the winner of the drawing. Please PM me with a name/shipping address as soon as it is convenient.
> 
> Pegaso, kst, and bdogps are alternates, should he not respond in a timely manner.



PM sent! Thanks again!!lovecpf


----------



## radiopej

Yeah, I was checking checking it obsessively.


----------



## Ryp

Bruno28 said:


> There is still hope for all of us. None of the alternative people have responded here yet.





CJT said:


> PM sent! Thanks again!!lovecpf



...Aaand there goes that hope.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey he has finally claimed his prize!!
Hope you like it man.
Thanks again to Santa Doc


----------



## ACruceSalus

CJT said:


> PM sent! Thanks again!!lovecpf



Nice going CJT. Glad to see you claimed your prize.


----------



## CJT

ACruceSalus said:


> Nice going CJT. Glad to see you claimed your prize.



Thanks, I can't wait to get this light from Doc and put it to use!


----------



## thedoc007

CJT said:


> Thanks, I can't wait to get this light from Doc and put it to use!



Mailed it today. Going Priority Mail, so it should be there by Tuesday, or Wednesday at the latest.


----------



## CJT

thedoc007 said:


> Mailed it today. Going Priority Mail, so it should be there by Tuesday, or Wednesday at the latest.


Thanks Doc! I will let you know as soon as I get this.


----------



## Ryp

CJT said:


> Thanks Doc! I will let you know as soon as I get this.



Beamshots.


----------



## ACruceSalus

In the spirit of Doc's generosity and because of him I'm able to pass on my Jetbeam Intelligent Charger i4 Pro V.2 which was new in April of this year. It charges Li-ion, NiMH, and Ni-Cd cells but I've only charged NiMH cells once otherwise it has only seen Li-ion cells. It comes with a standard U.S. plug and and car charger which I haven't used so I can't vouch for it. I would like to see someone who doesn't have a charger or has a broken charger get this. I would also be fine with someone who has a multi-cell flashlight (3 or more cells) that doesn't have a charger that charges all the cells at once. Unfortunately, due to limited funds I can only open up this giveaway to those who have a CONUS address. Please post in this thread "Three cheers to Doc. Oh, and I'll take the charger." if you want to enter. I will stop taking entries at 6:00 pm EDT on 30 October (this Thursday) and pick a random winner shortly after that. That person will have 24 hours to pm me with their address otherwise I'll randomly pick another person.


----------



## BigTzzy

Three cheers to Doc. Oh, and I'll take the charger.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awesome giveaway ACruceSalus!!!
Always nice to see others getting into the giveaways!
Excellent item as well.
I would like to enter if that is ok?
I have a super basic Tenergy 2 bay charger and it would be nice if I could have a kick ace charger like this.
If I were to win I would also giveaway my charger.
Thanks guys!
and
"Three cheers to Doc. Oh, and I'll take the charger." 
Ty


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Great giveaway ACruceSalus! I am not entering as I don't like using li-ion. Someone is going to be really happy.


----------



## gunga

Great giveaway. Very nice charger!


----------



## CJT

thedoc007 said:


> Mailed it today. Going Priority Mail, so it should be there by Tuesday, or Wednesday at the latest.


Doc, I got home today to be surprised by Priority Mail parcel sitting on my doorstep! Here are some unboxing images. Looks like the Post Office ended up busting the plastic flashlight casing during shipping, but the light works great still. Will try to find my better camera and get some beamshots.


----------



## aginthelaw

"
TyThree cheers to Doc, and oh, I'll take the charger"


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## radiopej

Nice of you


----------



## thedoc007

CJT said:


> Doc, I got home today to be surprised by Priority Mail parcel sitting on my doorstep! Here are some unboxing images. Looks like the Post Office ended up busting the plastic flashlight casing during shipping, but the light works great still. Will try to find my better camera and get some beamshots.



Thanks for the pics! Always cool to see.

I forgot to mention that, since it is cosmetic only. The plastic case was already cracked...it had been across the country two or three times before I shipped it to you, and it happened on one of those earlier trips.


----------



## CJT

thedoc007 said:


> Thanks for the pics! Always cool to see.
> 
> I forgot to mention that, since it is cosmetic only. The plastic case was already cracked...it had been across the country two or three times before I shipped it to you, and it happened on one of those earlier trips.


Oh okay, well that's no problem. I have been enjoying the light, and after all the light shouldn't hide away in the case except for storage. Do you know the purpose of the small wires soldered onto the battery holder springs? I noticed the top center wire was broke loose from the solder connection but the light still works perfectly to my knowledge.


----------



## thedoc007

CJT said:


> Oh okay, well that's no problem. I have been enjoying the light, and after all the light shouldn't hide away in the case except for storage. Do you know the purpose of the small wires soldered onto the battery holder springs? I noticed the top center wire was broke loose from the solder connection but the light still works perfectly to my knowledge.



I hadn't noticed that, otherwise I would have made that clear. Vinh adds those wires to improve current flow (decrease the resistance of the battery carrier). If you have concerns about it, I would e-mail Vinh directly, I'm sure he could give you a more detailed answer.


----------



## Happpyfeet

Just bumping the current live giveaway by ACruceSalus! 




ACruceSalus said:


> In the spirit of Doc's generosity and because of him I'm able to pass on my Jetbeam Intelligent Charger i4 Pro V.2 which was new in April of this year. It charges Li-ion, NiMH, and Ni-Cd cells but I've only charged NiMH cells once otherwise it has only seen Li-ion cells. It comes with a standard U.S. plug and and car charger which I haven't used so I can't vouch for it. I would like to see someone who doesn't have a charger or has a broken charger get this. I would also be fine with someone who has a multi-cell flashlight (3 or more cells) that doesn't have a charger that charges all the cells at once. Unfortunately, due to limited funds I can only open up this giveaway to those who have a CONUS address. Please post in this thread "Three cheers to Doc. Oh, and I'll take the charger." if you want to enter. I will stop taking entries at 6:00 pm EDT on 30 October (this Thursday) and pick a random winner shortly after that. That person will have 24 hours to pm me with their address otherwise I'll randomly pick another person.


----------



## jabe1

Three cheers to Doc. Oh, and I'll take the charger.


----------



## Peace Train

Three cheers to Doc! Good luck to everyone who's entering, I'm sitting this one out. :twothumbs


----------



## bdogps

That was a great give away doc! I think I wont enter anymore give aways anymore and its not because I do not win, it is more that I already own 7 torches(flash lights). I will enter if they are giving away chargers and they are willing to ship internationally.  I understand fully that international shipping is expensive. I know everything about limited funds, I was unemployed for 1.5 years and I know it can be tough. I like the fact that there is generous people out there.  I find it funny that torches adds some joy to life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ACruceSalus

tyxxvxl said:


> Awesome giveaway ACruceSalus!!!
> I would like to enter if that is ok?
> I have a super basic Tenergy 2 bay charger and it would be nice if I could have a kick ace charger like this.
> If I were to win I would also giveaway my charger.
> Thanks guys!
> and
> "Three cheers to Doc. Oh, and I'll take the charger."
> Ty



Yep your in.


----------



## ACruceSalus

Ok, it's a few hours to the deadline for this giveaway. Make sure you have the exact phrase from my post or you won't be included in the drawing. 

I was considering ways to pick a winner. My though was to put each person's name on a seperate slip of paper and then put them in separate bowls. I would then put a cat treat in each bowl and let the neighbor's cat pick the winner. But alas my wife doesn't think the neighbor will go for that and may even stop talking to us so I'm going with the boring but conventional method.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

ACruceSalus said:


> Ok, it's a few hours to the deadline for this giveaway. Make sure you have the exact phrase from my post or you won't be included in the drawing.
> 
> I was considering ways to pick a winner. My though was to put each person's name on a seperate slip of paper and then put them in separate bowls. I would then put a cat treat in each bowl and let the neighbor's cat pick the winner. But alas my wife doesn't think the neighbor will go for that and may even stop talking to us so I'm going with the boring but conventional method.



Hahahaha nice. I'd love to see you go to your neighboors and try to explain that


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey Cru!
Will you please take my name out of the drawing?
My mom just told me she is getting me a new Nitcore D4 charger for my Bday!
Yay!
Sorry about any problems this might cause.
Good luck to everyone!
Thanks
Ty


----------



## ACruceSalus

Congrats Ty that's a nice charger. Did you tell her you didn't win the Thrunite charger (hint, hint)? I'll take your name out.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha actually she has the Nitecore D4 charger too.
She bought one along with her TK75vn about 2 months ago 
Ty


----------



## kst

Why not, I'm in ..... "Three cheers to Doc. Oh, and I'll take the charger."


----------



## kst

Hey Ty, pm'ed you.


----------



## ACruceSalus

The winner is... BigTzzy. You have until 6 pm (EDT) Friday to PM me with your address.


----------



## tyxxvxl

YAY!!!!!!
Congrats to BigTzzy!!!!!
Excellent giveaway ACru!
Hopefully after my Bday I will have some stuff to giveaway as well.
I still have a few things to contribute. I have the Casio Tough Solar watch, A Smith knife sharpener, and hopefully a 2 bay charger after I get my new one ha ha.
Also big thanks to KST for the PM.
I replied to you. Excellent price for a Nitecore D4 charger........ $20!!
Congrats and Thanks!
Let's keep the giveaway thread going 
Ty


----------



## radiopej

Yay! I love the cat method!


----------



## ACruceSalus

I didn't receive a pm from BigTzzy by the deadline so the next name on the list is jabe1. You have until 6 pm EDT 1 November (Saturday).


----------



## Happpyfeet

So sorry BigTzzy that you missed it! Congrats to jabe1 if you PM in time, of course, on winning the Jetbeam Intelligent Charger i4 Pro V.2! Great giveaway ACruceSalus!


----------



## tyxxvxl

I just don't understand why you would enter and then not check in on the day of the drawing???
Multiple drawings now the winners have missed out on thier prizes.
Ty


----------



## Ryp

tyxxvxl said:


> I just don't understand why you would enter and then not check in on the day of the drawing???
> Multiple drawings now the winners have missed out on thier prizes.
> Ty



Things happen that are out of our control, we don't know in what situation BigTzzy was which caused him to miss the drawing.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Nope I totally understand that 
Just saying this has happend with a few drawings now.


----------



## Ryp

True, pretty unfortunate for the first winner...but pretty fortunate for the other winner/s


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> I just don't understand why you would enter and then not check in on the day of the drawing???
> Multiple drawings now the winners have missed out on thier prizes.



Yeah, I don't get it either. Can't have been that many major unforeseen events...I think people are just not reading carefully (or at all, in some cases). I know some people don't check in as often as Ty, or me for that matter. But when you know days ahead of time, that isn't a valid reason for delay. No one is asking for potential recipients to check their e-mail every fifteen minutes, just to check in one time after the giveaway is concluded.

I'm not trying to criticize people who have for whatever reason not claimed their prize...but rather to emphasize that everyone really does need to read ALL the rules. You are potentially getting something for nothing...so I don't think it is too much to ask to spend a few minutes and fully understand how each giveaway works. This is a common problem...the big Christmas giveaway last year had a few similar issues. It definitely is less fun when we have to constantly remind people of the rules (which are there only to make it fair and manageable).


----------



## tyxxvxl

+1


----------



## ACruceSalus

Unfortunately, jabe1 didn't send a pm by the deadline. The next name is kst. You have until 5:00 pm eastern time 2 November (Sunday) to send a pm to me.


----------



## Happpyfeet

Wow, it must not be close enough to Black Friday--people don't have the Free/Deal Fever yet? 

Congrats, kst, if you respond! Sorry you missed it, jabe1!


----------



## jabe1

Yep, too busy. We bought a new home recently and all of my time is spent rehabbing it. I just forgot to check this thread!

thanks though!


----------



## BigTzzy

Doh. I never win things. The one time I do I screw it up. 
Not an excuse but work has been hectic. I work in an industry that is open 24/7/365 12 hour shifts with only 4 people to cover that...2 of them were out last week and I had to cover extra shifts. My one day off was Friday and with catching up with chores that were neglected all week I wasn't able to get online. 
Oh well thank you anyway and congratulations to kst.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

If kst doesn't respond give it to BigTzzy since he's on now. Otherwise you'll be doing this for a week trying to find a winner


----------



## thedoc007

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> If kst doesn't respond give it to BigTzzy since he's on now. Otherwise you'll be doing this for a week trying to find a winner



His call, of course, but I wouldn't suggest that. The rules are there to make it fair for everyone...if you decide to throw them out just because it is slightly inconvenient, you are doing a disservice to everyone who is compliant with the rules.


----------



## kst

Oh Wow!, I won as an alternate . Finally a 4 bay charger, my just as old i2 will be going to my nephew. Thank You ACruceSalus, PM on way.


----------



## ACruceSalus

Congratulations kst. I'm planning on mailing it tomorrow. The ironic thing is that I was an alternate winner for the Thrunite charger so it allowed me to give this one away and now I see you're paying it forward. :thumbsup: It's funny how events ripple like this.

BigTzzy and jabe1 I understand how things can get hectic and you're not able to remember or have time for everything. My wife helps me remember a lot of things and I wouldn't have gotten the Thrunite charger if she hadn't reminded me that it was still up for grabs. So hopefully you two will win something else if other things are given away.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

thedoc007 said:


> His call, of course, but I wouldn't suggest that. The rules are there to make it fair for everyone...if you decide to throw them out just because it is slightly inconvenient, you are doing a disservice to everyone who is compliant with the rules.



That's true. Glad you ran my giveaway, i'd just get fed up and think: Screw this, here you have it!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats guys!
Awesome giveaway 
I just built a Solarforce L2T with 3 mode XML2.
I'm giving it away to my stepdaughters boyfriend ha ha
He's a good kid and always wants to play with my lights when he comes over.
I loaned him the Thrunite TiS.
And every guy needs a good light right? 
Ty


----------



## ACruceSalus

I was hoping that kst claimed it because the next one on the list was the neighbor's cat.


----------



## thedoc007

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> That's true. Glad you ran my giveaway, i'd just get fed up and think: Screw this, here you have it!



Believe me, I was tempted a few times. Definitely learned some things, over the whole course of the thread (when I started it, it never occurred to me that getting people to claim their item(s) would be a repeat issue.). Luckily, most giveaways went smoothly despite my naiveté, and problems were the exception, not the norm.


----------



## kst

"I was hoping that kst claimed it because the next one on the list was the neighbor's cat." 

Ha ha was wondering if there was anyone else in or this could have gone on in an endless loop till someone responded. Actually this is my second alternate win, first was the Ultrafire package. Thanks all for the congrats and sorry to BigTzzy and jabe1.


----------



## Bruno28

My winning light finally arrived after almost 3 weeks 
So much smaller Than I thought. Love it. And has got a good throw of light. 
Thanks doc and me+light=addiction for proving the light.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Wow that light is way cool!!!
It's so small!

Hey Doc, 
I still have some items I would like to add to the giveaway if that would be ok?
Thanks,
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> I still have some items I would like to add to the giveaway if that would be ok?



Of course, you can just post the info here, or PM me with details. I'm off next week, though, so if you want me to run the giveaway, it'll probably be a couple weeks before I get around to it. Your call.


----------



## kst

Thank You ACruceSalus! Went and got the Jetbeam charger at the P.O. yesterday. For a slightly used charger I could swear this puppy was brand spanking new.... spotless box and all. Already have cells queuing  for charge. Thanks again for this giveaway.


----------



## ACruceSalus

You're welcome kst. Glad I was able to pass it along thanks to Doc. Hope your nephew enjoys his charger. :thumbsup:


----------



## Double Barrel

I don't like seeing this thread so dormant. I hope this is ok with everyone. Time for me to do another giveaway. I really love this place. Great people, informative threads, Admin and awesome forums. I have made some good friends here already. That's a lot better than being run off. 
This is going to be a quick one. I hope to get this out tomorrow sometime. I have to ship some things out tomorrow already. 
This charger was obtained through another giveaway on CPFMP. All credit should be given to *"tygger"* ... I am simply just passing it on to someone that may need it, in the same manner that I received it.

*I have a Pila IBC 2 cell charger w/wall and car cables, charging spacers for smaller cells (such as RCR123). 
DC IN 6v/2-3A
DC OUT 4.2v/ 600mA x 2 cells
*

Please research this charger to see if it will be of benefit to you before entry. It will not charge your AA Eneloops! 

I would like for this charger to go to someone that really needs it. Please don't enter if you have a drawer full of chargers. I also want to request that this charger isn't resold by the winner. Please pass it on to someone that needs it. I think that is a fair request. 

* -This giveaway starts immediately.
- Entries must state "I need that Pila!" ...that's it. 
- 1st 10 entries will be included in drawing or ends @ 10am EST, whichever comes first.
-USA address only...sorry.
*

Let's get started. Sorry for the quick giveaway. I need to kill ten birds with one stone. I hope someone needs a PILA IBC. 



.


----------



## tyxxvxl

I agree double!
I love the giveaway idea and don't want to see it fade away.
I'm not entering as I got an awesome charger for my bday.
But I have some stuff to giveaway as well.
Thank you DB for keeping the thread alive and for the awesome giveaway!
Ty


----------



## Double Barrel

tyxxvxl said:


> I agree double!
> I love the giveaway idea and don't want to see it fade away.
> I'm not entering as I got an awesome charger for my bday.
> But I have some stuff to giveaway as well.
> Thank you DB for keeping the thread alive and for the awesome giveaway!
> Ty



Thanks Ty, for the kind words.

Congrats on the new charger! What did you get? 
I want to get a new one myself. I need to start some research to see what's out there now.
I have an i4 and it's the only one that sees any real use. I have no complaints with it. I like that it can charge my Eneloops or 3.7's and adjusts for size.
So, I don't really "need" another, but I'm going to start looking into something similar ..with maybe a good display or something. 


.


----------



## tyxxvxl

The I4 is a good charger for the price IMO.
My mom bought me a Nitecore D4.
Basically same as yours with a digital display.
I love it so far. Big step up from my $10 Tenergy generic 2 bay charger with only the red and green light 
Plus we found the D4 for $20 
Ty


----------



## Double Barrel

That sounds like what I just described. I think a display would be a big improvement for the i4. That and maybe add manual adjustable charging rate. That would be a nice charger.
I'm going to check the D4 out. Sounds pretty nice.


*edit: I wish somebody would enter this giveaway!


----------



## tyxxvxl

I got mine from illumn.com check them out.
Yea I guess no one wants a free charger ha ha


----------



## ronniepudding

I recently won a very nice NiMh charger on this thread... so if someone else has a compelling need for this Li-Ion charger, I will withdraw my drawing entry. Having said that, *"I need that Pila!" *so that I can switch to RCR123s to power my Atom AL and S10-L2. I'm running them on primaries (don't have a Li-Ion charger currently), and I foresee it getting expensive as I use these lights more and more. =)


----------



## Double Barrel

Looks like your chances are good, Ronnie.  
I'd say you have a 100% chance, as of now. Good luck buddy! No need to withdraw. I want it to go to someone that needs it. Sounds like you can put it to use. 


.


----------



## ronniepudding

Thanks Double Barrel! I'll send you a PM shortly...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## radiopej

Nice of you, thanks


----------



## Double Barrel

It's not over... I was just saying that since there were no other entries yet, your chances were looking good. An hr and a half left in the drawing.

If you need a Pila charger, better get in quick!


DB 


.


----------



## Double Barrel

radiopej said:


> Nice of you, thanks



Thank you.... There's still time to get in!


.


----------



## ronniepudding

LOL -- guess I was jumping the gun.  Well, like I posted earlier, this Giveaway thread has been good to me recently, so I won't be disappointed if someone else gets it. 

From what I read last night, these Pila chargers are very well built with safety in mind, and proven by a relatively long production run -- which is great for someone like myself who's a Li-Ion newbie. I am a bit surprised that no one else has posted interest in it...

It's funny, I was looking at RCR123 and LiFePO4 setups a month ago, and had convinced myself that my rate of use and the cost of a new charger justified sticking with primaries... but a free charger definitely would tip the scales in favor of going rechargable as the batteries alone are relatively cheap. Again, someone else should get in on this!


----------



## Double Barrel

ronniepudding said:


> LOL -- guess I was jumping the gun.  Well, like I posted earlier, this Giveaway thread has been good to me recently, so I won't be disappointed if someone else gets it.
> 
> From what I read last night, these Pila chargers are very well built with safety in mind, and proven by a relatively long production run -- which is great for someone like myself who's a Li-Ion newbie. I am a bit surprised that no one else has posted interest in it...
> 
> It's funny, I was looking at RCR123 and LiFePO4 setups a month ago, and had convinced myself that my rate of use and the cost of a new charger justified sticking with primaries... but a free charger definitely would tip the scales in favor of going rechargable as the batteries alone are relatively cheap. Again, someone else should get in on this!



Congrats ronniepudding! It's yours after all. I'll shoot you a tracking number later today. Hope you get some good use out of it. 
DB 


.


----------



## ronniepudding

Thanks again! Now I need to study up on this new to me battery chemistry 😃


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Double Barrel

ronniepudding said:


> Thanks again! Now I need to study up on this new to me battery chemistry 😃
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Yes, please do. As always, it's better to be safe than sorry. 
Congrats again


.


----------



## Peace Train

Congrats ronniepudding, that's a great charger! Awesome giveaway DB!!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats Ronnie!
Ok let's get this thread going again!
I will try to post a giveaway tomorrow.
What do you guys want?
A Smith stone knife sharpener or the Casio tough solar watch?
Or I have started to make paracord bracelets.
I could do a giveaway where the winner or winners could send me thier wrist size and I could make them a bracelet.
What do you guys think?
Ty


----------



## tyxxvxl

Here is a sample of one I made for myself.
I can do them in all different colors.



I did this one for Vinh


----------



## aribach

Think all those would be cool giveaways Ty  
Like your bracelets, keep it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Thank you aribach!!
Yea I've wanted to learn how to make those for a while.
Finally I just said screw it and did it ha ha
I really like them.


----------



## aribach

It's something I wouldn't mind trying myself some day. But too busy at the moment, i have 14 month old twins and a hell of a lot of nappy's to change lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awww man Twins??
Yea that's a lot of diapers to change.
I have a 2 year old little girl 
Congrats man.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Nice bracelets Ty, they looks very professional! 
Gratz Ronnie, doesn't matter how many people enter, as long as someone gets the price who enjoys it!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Thanks man!
Agreed just as long as someone gets a prize the can use


----------



## ACruceSalus

Hi Ty, Do the bracelets have any function other than wearing? I've never done anything with paracord before.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

ACruceSalus said:


> Hi Ty, Do the bracelets have any function other than wearing? I've never done anything with paracord before.


Outdoors people wear it because the paracord is very useful during an emergency. Cut the paracord and you'll find 5-7 small strings inside that can use for tying things, fishing, help make shelter, etc...


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus said:


> Hi Ty, Do the bracelets have any function other than wearing? I've never done anything with paracord before.





You may never need it, but it is good to have. MANY potential uses.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Yep they are marketed as survival bracelets.
Basically you can un tie them and have about 10 feet of 550 paracord to use for anything you could think of.
Many different uses.
I'm thinking I might start selling them or something.
Couple guys at work ordered them from me for $10 each 
Ty

I made a pretty cool flashlight lanyard last night.
I'll post a pic tomorrow.
Ha ha another guy wants me to make a collar for his dog


----------



## ACruceSalus

Nice video Doc thank you. Looks like you have a good start Ty.


----------



## thedoc007

*revilo951* has offered up an 18500 extender for the Jetbeam RRT01. 

This one is available to CONUS recipients only...he will ship the extender when the giveaway is concluded, and will also ship some suitable O-rings at a later date. (Has had some trouble getting the right size, has some incoming from Jetbeam but it seems they are on the slow boat from China, so might be a while.)

Just say "I'll take the extender", and you are in! Will end giveaway at 2300 EST Monday, November 24, and select a random winner at that time.


----------



## Ryp

thedoc007 said:


> CONUS



Should clarify whether that's Contiguous or Continental.


----------



## thedoc007

Ryp said:


> Should clarify whether that's Contiguous or Continental.



That's the one condition revilo951 wanted, I don't know whether he is willing to ship to Alaska or not. But I'm guessing it won't matter anyway...I have yet to see anyone from Alaska participate in this thread.


----------



## Full Power

Know how you feel ... I don't win stuff either ~ it's a bummer.!!

Enjoy,
Full Power


Sent from a BlueLight using Candlepowerforums


----------



## bdogps

I wonder if this counts in this thread. Fellow security guard forgot his very cheap torch for his night work. In the spirit of this thread, I gave him my only nitecore torch which was the MH-25 niteblabe. He was very happy. Now he has a proper torch and 18650 charger in one.


----------



## radiopej

Very nice of you!


----------



## thedoc007

bdogps said:


> I wonder if this counts in this thread. Fellow security guard forgot his very cheap torch for his night work. In the spirit of this thread, I gave him my only nitecore torch which was the MH-25 niteblabe. He was very happy. Now he has a proper torch and 18650 charger in one.



Kudos to you - that was very generous!


----------



## Cerealand

Just to let you guys know. If you're shipping with the USPS Small Flat rate box ($5.25-$5.95 depending on if you purchase the postage online), it includes shipping to both Hawaii and Alaska.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I also gave the TiS I won here to a friend with no light on his Keychain.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the extender


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Thanks to all who donate and make this thread so awesome. Your generosity is a testament to the fabric of the core of the CPF family, integrity, generosity and compassion as well as the desire to help shine light in the darkness...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

I checked in with revilo951...he is OK with leaving the 18500 extender up for a bit longer. Someone needs to jump on that! 

In the meantime, tyxxvxl has offered up some paracord bracelets. He will be doing the "Cobra braid" style, with up to two colors. He has:

Black
Blue W/white accents
Orange
Red
Purple
Purple W/white accents
OD Brown
OD Green
OD Kakahi
Neon Pink
Blue
Green
Grey
White
Bright Yellow
Neon Green

I'm told all those colors are mil-spec 550 paracord, so no worries there. 

For pics, to get an idea of what it might look like, check post #1401.

Drawing will be open until 1200 EST on Thanksgiving, November 27. Three names will be randomly chosen, and if you send your wrist measurement to tyxxvxl, he can get them made and shipped next week.

USA shipping only, please.

To enter, since I forgot to specify earlier, please include the phrase "Cobra braid" or "I'll take a paracord bracelet". Either one will do.


----------



## gunga

Ok ok! I'll take the extender. 




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Good luck in the paracord drawing guys!
I hope ya like them 
Ty

And thank you Doc!


----------



## morestag

I'll take the extender


----------



## FJRick

So how do we enter the para cord bracelet drawing? "Cobra braid" is that the code?


----------



## tyxxvxl

Sure, "Cobra Braid" ha ha


----------



## Full Power

Cobra Braid


Sent from a BlueLight using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Supernatural

That looks pretty cool to me, so "Cobra braid"


----------



## tyxxvxl

So looks like the bracelets were not that interesting of a giveaway.
Looks like only 3 guys entered so I guess you 3 win 
Send me your wrist measurements and color or two colors you would like and I will get them made up.
Also include your mailing address so I know where to ship.
Thanks for entering and happy thanksgiving.
Ty


----------



## Ryp

tyxxvxl said:


> So looks like the bracelets were not that interesting of a giveaway.



They _are_ interesting! It's just that I'm in Canada.


----------



## radiopej

I'm too far away. I think the bracelets are awesome, but I have to wash my hands a tonne of times at work each day so they'd just get all wet and scratchy after an hour. Great designs though


----------



## Bruno28

tyxxvxl said:


> So looks like the bracelets were not that interesting of a giveaway.
> Looks like only 3 guys entered so I guess you 3 win
> Send me your wrist measurements and color or two colors you would like and I will get them made up.
> Also include your mailing address so I know where to ship.
> Thanks for entering and happy thanksgiving.
> Ty


I wanted to enter. But I'm in australia and it's stated US only


----------



## tyxxvxl

Damn I'm sorry guys.
You non US guys let me see what the cost is to ship to you all and I can work a deal for you if you really are interested and would like one.
Send me an email at [email protected]
Thank you
Ty


----------



## Bruno28

tyxxvxl said:


> Damn I'm sorry guys.
> You non US guys let me see what the cost is to ship to you all and I can work a deal for you if you really are interested and would like one.
> Send me an email at [email protected]
> Thank you
> Ty


Emailed


----------



## FJRick

Tyxxvxl, I tried to send you my info earlier today through a PM. I just wanted to see if you got it?


----------



## tyxxvxl

PM sent 
Thanks
Ty


----------



## tyxxvxl

Supernatural and Full send me your info when you can.
Thanks,
Ty


----------



## Full Power

tyxxvxl said:


> Supernatural and Full send me your info when you can.
> Thanks,
> Ty



Ty,

I'm another one from, guess where.. if you said Canada, then you're right! Hey man, if it's gonna be too costly ~ do you still want my info..!?

Cheers,

Full Power


Sent from a BlueLight using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey Full
Let me look into how much it would cost and I'll get back to you.
Thanks
Ty


----------



## bdogps

I was interested but I am here on the land down under(Australia).


----------



## CJT

Congrats on the awesome bracelets guys, too bad I missed it they look awesome.


----------



## Full Power

tyxxvxl said:


> Hey Full
> Let me look into how much it would cost and I'll get back to you.
> Thanks
> Ty


----------



## Ryp

Full Power you should probably PM your info to him instead of posting it here.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey Rick
Your bracelet shipped out today.
I hope it fits well and that you like it.
Turned out well.
Thanks
Ty


----------



## FJRick

Ty, Thanks for doing the giveaway, and for getting it done and shipped so quickly! I'll let you know when I get it!


----------



## Full Power

Ryp said:


> Full Power you should probably PM your info to him instead of posting it here.



Thanks.. how do I go about sending a PM?

Full Power


Sent from a BlueLight using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Click on my name and a bunch of options will come up.
Then choose send PM.
Writ up your message and click send 
Thanks
Ty


----------



## Full Power

tyxxvxl said:


> Click on my name and a bunch of options will come up.
> Then choose send PM.
> Writ up your message and click send
> Thanks
> Ty



Tried, didn't work.(?)

Thx


Sent from a BlueLight using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

I'll send ya a PM and you can reply to it.
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

Sorry for the delay guys. I've been very busy lately. Kinda forgot we had anything going on in this thread. 

The winner of the extender is Crazyeddiethefirst. Please PM (revilo951, preferably) your shipping address.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I wish to sincerely thank all who make this thread work and continue to share the light. 
Sincerely,
Ed, still crazy after all these years....


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tyxxvxl

Supernatural,
Your paracord bracelet is on its way to you.
Should be there Saturday 
It turned out really well with the purple and black.
I really hope you like it.
Also if you guys would drop me a line or post here and just let me know you got it and how ya like it.
Thanks guys
Ty


----------



## Supernatural

tyxxvxl said:


> Supernatural,
> Your paracord bracelet is on its way to you.
> Should be there Saturday
> It turned out really well with the purple and black.
> I really hope you like it.
> Also if you guys would drop me a line or post here and just let me know you got it and how ya like it.
> Thanks guys
> Ty



Will let you know when it arrives. Now post promised pic!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha ok.
I will post up pics tomorrow 
Ty


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey guys,
So as promised here are the Giveaway winners paracord bracelets.
I think they both turned out really well.
Also I did some checking into shipping to Aus. and Canada and it's actually not that bad.
I think it was like $7 to Aus. and $6 to Canada.
So if you guys are interested let me know and we can work out a deal.

First up is Supernatural.
He chose the Purple and Black




FJRick's:




Here is another one I made last night.
I like how it turned out.




So yea I hope you guys like them and that they fit well.
Thanks,
Ty


----------



## Pegaso

Nice work! 
Really like the last one. Nice pattern 👍


----------



## tyxxvxl

Thank you very much Pegaso!!
I set up a WTS thread over on the market place if you guys wanna see some other examples of my work.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...d-bracelets-keychains-lanyards-ect-PICS-ADDED-)
Thanks guys!
Ty


----------



## bdogps

Let us know when you have set up a Paypal account.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Will do sir!
I think my wife or mom has one set up.
I've never set one up before.
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

The Christmas giveaway threads are now up! Have nothing to do with me, but let's spread the word.

Donation thread is here, if you have something you can give away.

Recipient thread is here, if you are in need.


----------



## Supernatural

They all look really nice, but I too like that third style! 

Are these paracord bracelets reversible, meaning I can have the black inside or outside depending on my mood?

Just so you know. the bracelet hasn't arrived yet. Hopefully next week. 



tyxxvxl said:


> Hey guys,
> So as promised here are the Giveaway winners paracord bracelets.
> I think they both turned out really well.
> Also I did some checking into shipping to Aus. and Canada and it's actually not that bad.
> I think it was like $7 to Aus. and $6 to Canada.
> So if you guys are interested let me know and we can work out a deal.
> 
> First up is Supernatural.
> He chose the Purple and Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJRick's:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another one I made last night.
> I like how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So yea I hope you guys like them and that they fit well.
> Thanks,
> Ty


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey Sup,
Unfortunatly my bracelets are not reversable.
This is due to the buckles I use.
They are curved and are a lot more comfortable and higher quality than the flat buckles.
If you were interested in a reversable one though I can make them with the flat buckles 
I hope it will be delivered soon to you 
Thanks
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Unfortunatly my bracelets are not reversable.
> This is due to the buckles I use.
> They are curved and are a lot more comfortable and higher quality than the flat buckles.
> If you were interested in a reversable one though I can make them with the flat buckles



I've had both kinds, and the curved buckles are definitely WAY better. It might not seem like a big deal, but it does make them much more comfortable, and easier to remove and put on also. If your bracelets are like the ones I have, I'm not sure reversing it would be practical anyway. When paracord is tightly weaved into a bracelet, it loses some flexibility...it tends to hold shape pretty well. I'm sure you could reverse it, but I don't think it would be a good idea in any case.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Agreed curved is more comfey.
Also like doc said most designs aren't reversable.
What do you guys think about 3 color bracelets?
I've only been doing 2 color in a bunch of different knots.
But I'm trying one right now that has 3 colors. I'm using grey black and red.
What do you guys think, 3 colors too much?
Ty


----------



## radiopej

I really like the purple style. Probably the best looking one I have seen.


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> What do you guys think, 3 colors too much?



Definitely not. I like having a variety of colors. But again, pictures would be helpful. I know there are many ways to braid the paracord, and some would undoubtedly work better with more colors than others.


----------



## tyxxvxl

That is true.
I will post some pics of my new ones tomorrow 
Thanks for the interest guys!
Ty


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey Guys,
Ok so you asked to see my Paracord Collection, so here it is 
Sorry for all the pics.
Also I can make any of these for you guys in any color combo.
Just hit me up if you want to place an order 
Bracelets are 10-12.00 depending on the complexity ha ha.
First up is the whole collection:



Digi Cam probably my favorite right now:



Vinh's Bracelet. Paralix:



Snake in the grass:



3 color V Bar:



Made my wife a wedding ring 







Ha ha so there ya go guys 
Thanks for checking them out.
Ty


----------



## FJRick

Ty, 

I received my bracelet and it looks and fits fantastic!!!! Thanks again!!!

FJRick


----------



## tyxxvxl

That is awesome man!
So glad it fits and that you're happy with it 
I hope the quality is good for you.
Let me know if you would like anything else.
They make excellent stocking stuffers ha ha ha
Thanks again
Ty


----------



## Supernatural

Got the bracelet, it's a beauty! I really do like the purple and black combination. I'm thinking of pick one up with the black on the outside and purple on the inside.  It's really nice looking either way.

I think I messed up my measurement though. It's too tight. The extra half inch you added to my measurement wasn't enough. It pinches every time I click in on and my hand gets numb after a few minutes.  Do you think another half inch would help? (No jokes please! )


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ah I'm sorry man!
Tell ya what PM me your address again.
Measure your wrist again now that you know how they fit and include that in the PM.
I will make another one for ya.
Deal?
Ty


----------



## Supernatural

It's not your fault. I'm sure I just did the measurement wrong. I've never measured my wrist before and I measured to the point where it was snug around my wrist. That's why I asked about the extra room, but I guess an extra half inch wasn't enough. I think if I measured til the tape was comfortable around my wrist, it would of been perfect.



tyxxvxl said:


> Ah I'm sorry man!
> Tell ya what PM me your address again.
> Measure your wrist again now that you know how they fit and include that in the PM.
> I will make another one for ya.
> Deal?
> Ty


----------



## tyxxvxl

I know but I want you to be able to wear it comfortably 
I'm sure I syill have your info Mwahahaha 
Ty


----------



## Supernatural

That's really nice of you. I just sent you a PM, then immediately tried to post here, but got that server busy message again. I think I temporarily broke CPF with my PM to you.


----------



## ACruceSalus

Did I miss the watch giveaway?


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus said:


> Did I miss the watch giveaway?



No.


----------



## timbo114

I've read backwards for several pages ... I cannot find any mention of a *watch giveaway* 

** For a giveaway I have 2 lots of qty 5 each ... SureFire P60 incan drop in - brand new take outs.
*
 1st 2 members to post "Gimme the P60s please." can have them. CONUS


*tyxxvxl ....*
This para bracelet is awesome ...


----------



## xzel87

Gimme the P60s please.

Nah, joking, wouldn't know what to do with them...jave not reached that level of flashaholism yet hehe.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Awesome giveaway timbo!
My bracelets are $10 each plus like $2 for shipping 
Lol I wish I could see what bracelet it is my phone doesn't like showing me photobucket pics for some reason ha ha
Thanks
What's the name of it?
Ty


----------



## ACruceSalus

timbo114 said:


> I've read backwards for several pages ... I cannot find any mention of a *watch giveaway*



Here and here.


----------



## timbo114

Ahh .. thank you.
I'd be interested in a solar watch.

ty ... it's the 3rd from the left in the 1st photo that you posted.


----------



## thedoc007

Please keep any sales talk off this thread. That is what PM and sales threads are for, it is not appropriate here.


----------



## tyxxvxl

PM me if your interested.
Sorry Doc


----------



## wedlpine

Gimme the P60s please. 
Just found my original surefire that I bought about 20 years ago.


----------



## H-Man

Gimme the P60s please. 
I realized I don't have an incan bulbs and I can't cook by LED without burning stuff.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'd take the P60's, incan still have a place in my lights...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## timbo114

wedlpine said:


> Gimme the P60s please.
> Just found my original surefire that I bought about 20 years ago.





H-Man said:


> Gimme the P60s please.
> I realized I don't have an incan bulbs and I can't cook by LED without burning stuff.



Sorry for the delay fellas.
Your P60s are out in Mondays mail.


----------



## thedoc007

I have a couple items headed my way for Christmas giveaways...didn't have any time to organize it before Christmas, but hopefully you guys don't mind a belated gift. In the meantime, I do have one item that is ready to go out.

One Ultrafire Wf-501b 500 lumen reverse clicky, single mode, cool white light. It will come with a SoShine 3400mAh cell, and a NiteIze adjustable holster. 

These lights are surprising good value, in my opinion. They are simple, very easy to operate (you would hope so, with only one mode), very easy to disassemble, and reasonably durable. (The one I use frequently at work has been dropped several times onto concrete floors, and still works fine.) As long as you lubricate the light, it is *reasonably* smooth, and it even passed my basic waterproofing test (simply submerged in a bowl of water). Full disclosure: there may be some minor marks on the light, and all of the ones I've seen have minor flaws in the reflector. The flaws are not obvious in use, but I don't want anyone to be surprised by this. These don't come with any guarantee, from me or anyone else, but I will test them before I send them out, to be sure everything is working properly.

I'm making these available to anyone, international entries welcome! I will end the giveaway and draw names when I have four entries, or 2359 EST Saturday, December 27, whichever comes sooner. The winner will receive a light, holster, and 18650 - this is a bundle deal.

If you want in, just say "I'll take the bundle!" And thanks to gunga for the reminder. Been a while...

Good luck!


----------



## gunga

I'll take the bundle!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Beamhead

I'll take the bundle!


----------



## BigTzzy

"I'll take the bundle!"


----------



## morestag

I'll take the bundle!


----------



## thedoc007

That was fast...Beamhead is the winner! Will ship tomorrow.


----------



## BigTzzy

Congratulations, Beamhead.


----------



## thedoc007

Beamhead, question for you. I have three of the lights, and there is some variation. All three are cool white, but one of them is definitely closer to neutral than the others. Do you prefer a cooler or warmer hotspot? 

Please PM me with your answer and shipping address at your convenience!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the bundle if anyone drops out....


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, Beamhead. Merry Christmas!


----------



## gunga

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## radiopej

Congratulations and Merry Christmas


----------



## thedoc007

Ah, what the heck. It is Christmas! 

One more quick item. 2*NCR18650BD 3200 mAh hybrid cells. Flat top, rated for ten amps continuous. These are unprotected, so please only ask for them if you know the ins and outs of lithium-ion cells.

Must have a USA shipping address for this one...USPS forbids international shipping of loose cells.

The "NCR" in NCR18650BD is an acronym. First one to explain accurately what the acronym stands for, gets the cells!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Congrats Beam!
I sat this one out since it was christmas and all.
Hope everyone had an excellent holliday!
Ty


----------



## Beamhead

thedoc007 said:


> That was fast...Beamhead is the winner! Will ship tomorrow.





thedoc007 said:


> Beamhead, question for you. I have three of the lights, and there is some variation. All three are cool white, but one of them is definitely closer to neutral than the others. Do you prefer a cooler or warmer hotspot?
> 
> Please PM me with your answer and shipping address at your convenience!



:thanks: :santa: and Merry Christmas! PM on the way.


----------



## Supernatural

thedoc007 said:


> Ah, what the heck. It is Christmas!
> 
> One more quick item. 2*NCR18650BD 3200 mAh hybrid cells. Flat top, rated for ten amps continuous. These are unprotected, so please only ask for them if you know the ins and outs of lithium-ion cells.
> 
> Must have a USA shipping address for this one...USPS forbids international shipping of loose cells.
> 
> The "NCR" in NCR18650BD is an acronym. First one to explain accurately what the acronym stands for, gets the cells!



Nickel
Cobalt
Rechargable



It's a code to explain the battery chemistry of the cell.


----------



## Supernatural

Congrats Beamhead! That sounds like a nice light and holster combo.


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural said:


> Nickel
> Cobalt
> Rechargable
> 
> 
> 
> It's a code to explain the battery chemistry of the cell.



Check the spelling of rechargeable...but you got 'em! Please PM me a shipping address at your convenience. Hopefully within the next few hours - I have several packages to ship today and hoping to get them all done at once.


----------



## thedoc007

Beamhead, your bundle shipped today. USPS Priority Mail 9114 9999 4431 3873 0802 82.

Supernatural, waiting to hear from you with a shipping address.


----------



## Supernatural

thedoc007 said:


> Check the spelling of rechargeable...but you got 'em! Please PM me a shipping address at your convenience. Hopefully within the next few hours - I have several packages to ship today and hoping to get them all done at once.



Glad I didn't get disqualified because of my poor spelling. 

PM sent. Thanks Doc!


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural, your cells went out this afternoon. And you are welcome!


----------



## Beamhead

Wow, Thanks.:thumbsup:




thedoc007 said:


> Beamhead, your bundle shipped today. USPS Priority Mail 9114 9999 4431 3873 0802 82.
> 
> Supernatural, waiting to hear from you with a shipping address.


----------



## Beamhead

Was out of town yesterday but when I got home late I found a package waiting for me, :thanks::twothumbs


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Is the giveaway over ?


----------



## thedoc007

Mr. Nobody said:


> Is the giveaway over?



There are no active giveaways at this time. I do have plans for at least a couple more items soon, though, so stay tuned.


----------



## dragonhaertt

Pretty cool that you do this, too bad I only just found out about this thread 
Do you take donations for the give-aways or is it a solo effort?


----------



## thedoc007

dragonhaertt said:


> Pretty cool that you do this, too bad I only just found out about this thread
> Do you take donations for the give-aways or is it a solo effort?



Check the first post, it has a complete list of winners, and who donated the items. I try to keep it updated - have had a number of very generous donations from other people.


----------



## thedoc007

Next item is live! One Convoy S6, neutral white, with GITD boot and O-ring. This is a simple three-mode reverse clicky.

Shown with Fenix PD32UE for size comparison...this is a very compact light!






The battery tube is bordering on too narrow...even my Eagletac 3400 would not fit. The unprotected Samsung 25R was the ONLY 18650 I tried that was narrow enough...so that is the cell I will include. If you want it, I also have a NiteIze adjustable holster, but you will have to specifically request it...I know a lot of you guys don't like holsters, and I don't want to send it if it won't get used.

This is available to anyone, foreign or domestic. I will end the giveaway and draw a name at 1000 EST Wednesday morning, January 7. To be eligible, your post must include "I'll take the Convoy S6."

Good luck, and a belated Happy New Year!


----------



## Bruno28

Would like to participate. But Will leave for others this time.
Good luck


----------



## xzel87

I'll take the Convoy S6.

Wow looks nice, bet my dad would like the holster since he's doing work around the house mostly at night lately and his usual 2D Eveready flashlight just went dead. He also likes to take a short stroll daily at night since daytime has too much traffic. Offered him one of my lights (lumintop tool/t10s) but said it was too complicated or too small for him.

I'd like to join if possible to give my dad this. PS: I have some nice 18650 cells harvested from laptop that should be able to be put to good use in this light.

Thanks!


----------



## BigTzzy

I'll take the Convoy S6


----------



## Pegaso

I'll take the Convoy S6
And I would also very much appreciate the holster.


----------



## gunga

I'll take the convoy s6


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the Convoy S6. Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Romanko

I'll take the Convoy S6.


----------



## bdogps

Thanks thedoc007 for being generous mate!


----------



## Viperbart

"I'll take the Convoy S6."

Thanks Doc!


----------



## dragonhaertt

I'll take the Convoy S6.
And I'm going to have to read up on using unprotected cells.
Only used protected eagletac so far.


----------



## potpot

I'll take the Convoy S6.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

I'd love to play with the S6


----------



## kst

I'll take the Convoy S6.

Thanks Doc, and a Good New Year to you.


----------



## H-Man

"I'll take the Convoy S6."


It looks like the head can be disassembled.


----------



## radiopej

The Convoy brand is surprisingly good  Thanks, Doc!


----------



## timbo114

doc ... you said neutral again.
*"I'll take the Convoy S6."*


----------



## engineeringmatt09

I'll take the convoy s6


----------



## FJRick

"I'll take the Convoy S6."

Thanks for doing this giveaway Doc!


----------



## lumentia

"I'll take the convoy s6"
Wow this is a cool idea. I think I have some unused stuff I can donate to the cause. I'll go digging around when I get home next month.


----------



## Supernatural

I'll take the Convoy S6.

It's the holster I'm really after.  I wanna check it out.


----------



## mellowhead

I'll take the Convoy S6. No need for the holster though.

I've been curious about the Convoy brand. I've seen it around a bit lately, but only first heard of it about a month or two ago.


----------



## tallboybass

I'll take the Convoy S6.


----------



## khoitduong

"I'll take the convoy s6"

Id also like the holster. Many thanks for the chance.


----------



## thedoc007

Romanko is the randomly chosen winner! Please PM me with a shipping address at your convenience.


----------



## Romanko

thedoc007 said:


> Romanko is the randomly chosen winner! Please PM me with a shipping address at your convenience.


Thank you! Address in PM.


----------



## thedoc007

Romanko, your package has been mailed. Quoted me up to three weeks for delivery...but it is on the way.


----------



## Romanko

Ok. I'll wait. Thank you.


----------



## mellowhead

Congrats Romanko!


----------



## Romanko

thedoc007 said:


> Romanko, your package has been mailed. Quoted me up to three weeks for delivery...but it is on the way.


Got the package yesterday. Thank you. Especially thanks for keychain lights. One gone to mother.


----------



## thedoc007

Romanko said:


> Got the package yesterday. Thank you.



Wow, not bad at all! Only nine days from USA to Ukraine.


----------



## radiopej

I'm still amazed that Doc gave away an Elzetta.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

radiopej said:


> I'm still amazed that Doc gave away an Elzetta.



Yea, that was crazy. Very generous.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

One Convoy L4, neutral white. This is a relatively large 1x18650 light, with pretty good throw. It has three modes, H-M-L, and a hidden strobe (double click). It has mode memory, and a forward clicky for momentary activation. The side switch does the mode changing. Comes with a lanyard, extension tube, 1xNCR18650BD, and if the winner requests it, a NiteIze adjustable holster. The extension tube will allow you to run 2x18650 if more runtime is desired, though you will have to provide the cells.

Money is somewhat tight at the moment, so I'm only offering this to people with a domestic (USA) shipping address. 

You entry must include "I'll take the Convoy L4" for you to be included in the drawing. I will leave the drawing open until Thursday 1100 EST, January 29.







Shown with the Nitecore SRT7 for size reference. The Convoy L4 is beefier, and has a wider head, but the SRT7 head is deeper. The L4 hotspot is more slightly more focused, and there is a more marked contrast between the hotspot and spill. Output is visually similar - the L4 has a much warmer tint.


----------



## xzel87

nice one doc..too bad I'm outta the US haha.


----------



## BigTzzy

I'll take the Convoy L4.


----------



## Beamhead

Another generous gesture.:twothumbs


----------



## morestag

I'll take the Convoy L4.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## scwood

"I'll take the Convoy L4" 
thanks for the chance!


----------



## Tdog208

I'll take the Convoy L4

Very nice!!


----------



## H-Man

"I'll take the Convoy L4" 

A 2X18650 light would be useful.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Ooh! I'll take the Convoy L4 over here.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the Convoy 4, thanks Doc!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## timbo114

*"I'll take the Convoy L4" ... *cuz she's a neutral.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I'll take the Convoy L4. Thank you!


----------



## eraursls1984

I'll take the Convoy L4

I could use something with a little throw, all my lights are EDC lights. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## ZeusC6

As a n00b and new to the flashlight community...

I'll take the Convoy L4!


----------



## Blindasabat

I'll take the Convoy L4. 
You had me at "neutral."
Thanks doc.


----------



## CJT

I'll take the Convoy L4. It's awesome that you are able to do this Doc.


----------



## larryf

I'll take the convoy L4...

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## joshjp

I forgot about this great thread.
I'll take the convoy L4


----------



## FJRick

Thanks for the giveaway opportunity Thedoc007!!!! 

"I'll take the Convoy L4"


----------



## MaxBeam

I could use a NiteIze adjustable holster. *"I'll take the Convoy L4"* too!


----------



## Supernatural

I'll take the Convoy L4 with holster please.


----------



## kst

I'll take the Convoy L4 with fixins, thanks Doc.


----------



## Taswegian

I'll take the Convoy L4

Edit: Oops, just seen details that offer is for frozen Americans only.. :laughing:

I would love to paypal full postage if considered :kiss:

Toda Raba


----------



## freeme

I'll take the Convoy L4


----------



## thedoc007

Just posting my thoughts on shipping again, for anyone who has not already seen it:

"I agree it is not ideal. I'd love to be able to make every giveaway available to anyone...but the shipping cost is prohibitive in some cases. Last time I shipped two packages (one domestic, one international, same item) it was about six times more expensive for the international shipment. I'd be paying more for shipping than it cost to acquire some stuff in the first place. So I'm limiting the international shipping to the bigger giveaways...at least everyone will have a chance at those.

*A couple people have offered to cover the shipping costs. I have always declined, for a couple reasons. One, it is a giveaway (yes, I CAN state the obvious!). I've always hated those annoying commercials that say the product is free, if you pay for shipping and handling. Well, then, it ain't free! Two, it isn't really fair to ask some people to pay, and others not. It may allow more people to participate, but I feel it violates the principles behind this thread."


----------



## bdogps

It is okay doc, I think we all understand. Good on ya mate!


----------



## thedoc007

The winner of the Convoy L4 bundle is...wait for it...*eraursls1984*

If for any reason he isn't around to claim his prize in the next couple days, *freeme* and *H-Man* are the alternates.


----------



## joshjp

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations!


----------



## Taswegian

thedoc007 said:


> Just posting my thoughts on shipping again, for anyone who has not already seen it:


Seen it now, very valid reasons id not considered. Cheers

Congrats to the winner


----------



## thedoc007

eraursls1984, I did ship your light today. Should be there by the middle of the week (or sooner with a little luck).

Hope you like it!


----------



## eraursls1984

thedoc007 said:


> eraursls1984, I did ship your light today. Should be there by the middle of the week (or sooner with a little luck).
> 
> Hope you like it!


Great! Looking forward to it. Thanks again.


----------



## thedoc007

I was reading this thread, and saw *Louise1992*'s (Amazon seller Eachinedirect) offer to send a Thorfire PF01 penlight for review. I was unfamiliar with the brand, so I'd thought I'd see if another was available for a giveaway...as it turns out, there was.

I was asked to do a mini-review...figure it is the least I could do! I only own one other penlight...a FourSevens Preon Penlight...so I'll use that for comparison. 

To me, the size is a toss-up. I don't mind the extra length of the Preon (runtime is longer with two cells, and it looks more pen-like), but the extra girth of the Thorfire PF01 makes it easier to hold. The grip is also significantly better on the Thorfire PF01 because it has more detail. The "blocky" body style reminds of the Olight SR-series lights - not a bad thing! (The Thorfire PF02 is also available...that would be very similar in size to the Preon Penlight, if you like the 2xAAA format better.)

Both lights have a forward clicky for both power and mode changes. The Preon has a slightly superior feel (a more positive click when engaged), but the Thorfire is easier to click rapidly, as it allows for more travel before it clicks on. In practice, I prefer the Thorfire switch, since my lights actually get used. I like to know for sure what I am going to get when I press the switch, and the Thorfire is more predictable.

The beam profile is quite different also. The Thorfire head is quite a bit larger (it doesn't taper) with a crenellated bezel. This will undoubtedly make it a better thrower than the Preon.

It also uses a smaller XP-E (R3) emitter, which boosts throw even more.





As the beam-shot clearly shows. Both lights are exactly the same distance from the wall. On the left is the PF01, on the right is the Preon Penlight. (They are at different levels...meant to show beam profile, not relative brightness or tint.) The PF01 is clearly more focused, while the Preon has a much wider and more diffuse hotspot. Which one is better depends entirely on what you plan to use it for...indoors, or for any close-up work, the FourSevens penlight is probably better. But if you plan to use it outdoors, or at any range, the extra throw given by the PF01 is very useful.

The look is very subjective. The PF01 has a more rugged, business-like look. The Preon looks more "classy", with a smoother body and contrasting stainless steel clip.





I definitely prefer the modes of the Preon. Simple, L-M-H, with memory. The PF01 always comes on in high, after two seconds off. Modes are H-L-Strobe. I'm much prefer that strobe be accessed outside of the regular modes (triple click, or similar) rather than being in the normal cycle. I also think low and high are too similar...I'd prefer either an additional mode, or at least a reduction in the brightness of low mode. I'm told a new version of the PF01 is coming out...hopefully that will be one of the changes.

Neither light had any problem with my simple water-resistance test. Fully submerged each light for three minutes, then operated the switch for at least ten cycles, then left it for another five minutes.




Both lights functioned normally, and both lights were bone dry inside after the test. This covers most real-life uses...dropping in a puddle, running under a faucet to clean it, rain/snow outdoors. I'll leave it to someone else to test them as dive lights .

I dropped both lights fifteen times from six to seven feet up (onto carpet to preserve the finish). Tried bezel down, switch down, and random tosses. Both lights continued to work normally, and I did not notice any flicker. 

The pictures above don't show the size difference very well...was going for detail. This picture gives you a better idea...the PF01 is definitely a lot more compact.





In summary, the PF01 is a great value at less than a third of the cost compared to the Preon. The PF02 is about double the cost of the PF01, but still a significant savings over the Preon Penlight. Quality seems good for the price. The most important difference (since you have the choice of 1xAAA or 2xAAA with the Thorfire models) is the beam profile. If you want throw, the Thorfire lights will suit you better. If you want more flood, or can't stand the interface, the FourSevens light would be more appropriate.

Thanks again to Louise1992 (Eachine Direct) for providing the light!


----------



## thedoc007

So, without further ado, the next giveaway is live! 

See the above post for details about the light.

Light up for grabs is a Thorfire PF01 penlight, donated by Louise1992.

Your post much include "I'll take the Thorfire PF01" to be eligible. Open to anyone, regardless of location. I will ship it with a NiMH Eneloop XX AAA cell.

Giveaway will be open until 1100 EST, Saturday, February 7.

Good luck!


----------



## gunga

I'll take the Thorfire PF01.

A very interesting option for pen lights. Might be a nice mod host too...


----------



## BigTzzy

I'll take the Thorfire PF01. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## CJT

I'll take the Thorfire PF01. Don't own a penlight yet.


----------



## radiopej

I'll take the Thorfire PF01 please.

Have been trying to decide on a good light for my little cousin to carry around in her less than stellar neighbourhood. This may be a great option as she can easily replace batteries in between when I can charge them. Thanks!


----------



## jabe1

I'll take the Thorfire PF01. Can't pass up a chance at a new penlight!


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Thorfire pf01 for me please :thumbup:


----------



## radiopej

I'll be on a cruise ship from Friday to Tuesday if I don't respond. Not sure what kind of reception I'll have.


----------



## Pegaso

I'll take the Thorfire PF01. Appreciate the opportunity. Thanks!


----------



## dragonhaertt

I'll take the Thorfire PF01. Thanks for the chance!
Also big thanks to Louise1992 for helping the cause!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the Thorfire PF01.
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## xzel87

Abit chunky IMO for a single AAA light...spec doesn't state runtimes so I'm guessing should be similar to other single AAA lights. 

I have the Lumintop Tool and the MT06 (both of which are quite slim and small) and I find that I use them a lot less now since having the T10S and S20 


The Tool on 10440 is still my WOW light though for normal people, when trying to convince others to be flashaholics :laughing:, I find that they are more impressed with small lights with max lumens.

Anyway, it's still a great edc light nonetheless and I'm pretty sure you all can find a good use for it. Good luck to the winner :twothumbs


----------



## aginthelaw

i'll take the Thorfire pf01. i got ripped off on eBay, mainly because i don't wear my glasses. i bought a preon 2, it turned on, i was happy. it wasn't until after i left the feedback that i noticed a ring inside the reflector. apparently, the ring is the part that they didn't clean that was water damaged. there's also scratches in the reflector so they had to take it apart completely to do that. if i get the pf01, the preon's going on this thread!


----------



## svhunter

"I'll take the Thorfire PF01" Thanks


----------



## mugsy5938

I'll take the Thorfire PF01

Would love a penlight for times when my new ZL SC62 is too much. Thanks for the opportunity!

(EDIT: Wow, I can't believe this is my first post even though I've been a member since 2007! Yikes, talk about a lurker.:whoopin


----------



## SikDMAX

I'll take the Thorfire PF01

Thanks for doing these giveaways! I may have a light or 2 to donate in the future to your efforts.


----------



## joshjp

"I'll take the Thorfire PF01" 

Thanks for the review also.


----------



## thedoc007

mugsy5938 said:


> (EDIT: Wow, I can't believe this is my first post even though I've been a member since 2007! Yikes, talk about a lurker.:whoopin



Better get a couple more posts under your belt...I think you have to have several posts before you can PM.


----------



## thedoc007

SikDMAX said:


> Thanks for doing these giveaways! I may have a light or 2 to donate in the future to your efforts.



That would be great...ideally I'd like to have a couple giveaways every week, so there is always something going on. Since I cannot afford to do that on my own, however, any donations are greatly appreciated!


----------



## mugsy5938

thedoc007 said:


> Better get a couple more posts under your belt...I thin you have to have several posts before you can PM.



Good point, I didn't realize that. I've been out of the "game" for too long. I picked up my first real flashlight, a 4Sevens Quark 123 back in 2009 and then a Quark mini 123 shortly after.
Thanks again for doing these giveaway's!


----------



## scwood

"I'll take the Thorfire PF01" Thanks for the chance!


----------



## jarheadgreasemonkey

Hey @thedoc007...

Just wanted to drop a line and publicly thank you again for the 18650 cells...

Still using them daily in my PD35!


----------



## thedoc007

jarheadgreasemonkey said:


> Hey @thedoc007...
> 
> Just wanted to drop a line and publicly thank you again for the 18650 cells...
> 
> Still using them daily in my PD35!



That is great, and thanks! Always nice to get feedback. Glad they found a good home.


----------



## morestag

I'll take the Thorfire PF01. Thanks much for the giveaway!


----------



## Peace Train

I'll take the Thorfire PF01

Nice review, and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## bdogps

I'll take the Thorfire PF01! It would nice to win one of these.


----------



## potpot

I'll take the Thorfire PF01

Thanks!


----------



## eraursls1984

Received the Convoy L4 today. It's smaller than I thought based on the pictures. This thing is very mod friendly, it's just calling to be the first light I mod. 

I took it outside, but I can't find a long enough open area to really stretch it out, I'll take it with me to the in laws to see what it's capable of. Thanks again.


----------



## C.M.S

I'll take the Thorfire PF01 , looks like a very nice light .


----------



## thedoc007

eraursls1984 said:


> Received the Convoy L4 today. It's smaller than I thought based on the pictures. This thing is very mod friendly, it's just calling to be the first light I mod.
> 
> I took it outside, but I can't find a long enough open area to really stretch it out, I'll take it with me to the in laws to see what it's capable of. Thanks again.



Argh, USPS was slow this time. So hit or miss...one time it will arrive early, and the next time, it arrives two days late. 

Anyway, thanks for the update, and you are welcome!


----------



## MaxBeam

I'll take the Thorfire PF01. Your review sold me on it.


----------



## Poppy

Hi Doc,
I'm glad to see that your thread is getting a lot more action now; compared to when you first started it.
:thumbsup:


----------



## thedoc007

Well, glad to see everything back up and running. Had me worried for a while...

scwood, your name came up for the Thorfire PF01! Please PM me with a name/shipping address at your earliest convenience. 

bdogps and Peace Train are alternates, if that becomes necessary. Thanks again to Louise1992 for donating the light!


----------



## Russ T. Nutt

I'll take the Thorfire PF01. Thank you very much for the opportunity.


----------



## thedoc007

Russ T. Nutt said:


> I'll take the Thorfire PF01. Thank you very much for the opportunity.



Maybe next time...the window has been closed for a while, and I have already selected the random winner. See the post directly above yours.


----------



## Peace Train

Congratulations *scwood*! Thanks to *thedoc007* and *Louise1992* for a great giveaway!


----------



## radiopej

Thanks for running that.  Congratulations to scwood


----------



## thedoc007

And let's do another. This light is courtesy of Fenix Store. 

As you can see, it comes in a beautiful gift box.








And yeah - that sucker is titanium.





I swapped out the included alkaline for an Eneloop XX. This light is too nice to use alkalines!

You guys can look up the specs easily enough, so I'm not going to go over all the details. Suffice it to say this is a high-end AAA light.

ven had a great idea for how to get more feedback...he suggested that the winner could do a mini-review after a few weeks of use, and I love the idea! No substitute for real-world experience...some of the biggest advantages and disadvantages of a light might not be obvious in a desktop review. No need to be very technical, just take a few pics if you can, and share your thoughts on the light. So, if you enter to win this light, you agree that you will submit a brief review here on this thread (and I'd suggest you also post the review here).

This giveaway is available to anyone, foreign and domestic. 

I will take entries until 2200 EST Thursday, February 12. Winner will be determined by random draw.

Your post must include "I'll take the Fenix E99Ti" to be eligible.

Good luck, and thanks again to Denise at Fenix Store for providing the light!


----------



## bdogps

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti

Thanks doc and the Fenix store.


----------



## Ryp

"I'll take the Fenix E99Ti"

Thanks doc and Denise!


----------



## lunas

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti I will do a review and anodize it.


----------



## mellowhead

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti

WOW. I would totally EDC this little beauty. I've considered buying this very light before because I want a Ti keychain light.
Thanks Doc and Fenix Store!


----------



## Bruno28

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti
Please

Awesome give away


----------



## gunga

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti
Please. 

Id love to review this!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## light on

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti"


----------



## Pegaso

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti 
Great give away! Appreciate the opportunity.


----------



## scwood

thedoc007 said:


> Well, glad to see everything back up and running. Had me worried for a while...
> 
> scwood, your name came up for the Thorfire PF01! Please PM me with a name/shipping address at your earliest convenience.
> 
> bdogps and Peace Train are alternates, if that becomes necessary. Thanks again to Louise1992 for donating the light!


 Thanks Doc! I will put it to good use.


----------



## Anybodysguess

Is there a pocket clip I could buy that would fit this? I love it and the size, but wouldn't put it on my keychain. Love the brightness and runtimes. Is high runtime the time high goes from 100-0 lumens, or 100-27 aka the time when high looks like medium.


----------



## timbo114

A most awesome item to give to someone!
*"I'll take the Fenix E99Ti"*


----------



## BigTzzy

I'd love to give a small review. I'll take the Fenix E99Ti. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## rpm00

I've been eyeing one of these and would be happy to do a review of it. I'm no selfbuilt but I'd do my best. 

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Dubois

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti. I had to return the titanium ThruNite Ti recently (tint too green), but this one looks nicer. 

Thanks for the opportunity doc.


----------



## morestag

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti

Thank you Fenix Store


----------



## thedoc007

Anybodysguess said:


> Is there a pocket clip I could buy that would fit this? I love it and the size, but wouldn't put it on my keychain. Love the brightness and runtimes. Is high runtime the time high goes from 100-0 lumens, or 100-27 aka the time when high looks like medium.



ANSI FL-1 specifies runtime as time to reach ten percent of max output.

As for the pocket clip, I don't think that is practical. There aren't any grooves for you to set a pocket clip in, even if you could find one that fits. This is really intended to be carried on a keychain. If you wanted a clip that much, you'd probably have to come up with your own unique solution.


----------



## thedoc007

lunas said:


> I will do a review and anodize it.



Why would you anodize it? Just curious...one of the nice things about titanium is that it doesn't need anodizing. Aluminum lights do greatly benefit from it, because aluminum is by comparison a very soft metal, and would not hold up nearly as well without it. Titanium can still be scratched, but with a little polish it looks like new again...in my opinion stainless steel and titanium are much better suited to keychain use.


----------



## ronniepudding

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti! I thought about buying one, but held off due to lack of funds... Looks like a beautiful light!


----------



## Ti²C

"I'll take the Fenix E99Ti"
Thanks for this opportunity


----------



## C.M.S

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti
Thanks for the opportunity , sweet looking flashlight .


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Awesome light. 

"I'll take the Fenix E99Ti"

Titanium lights look sweet.


----------



## joshjp

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti
Thanks for the gaveaway.


----------



## Russ T. Nutt

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti. Thanksabunch Doc & Denise!


----------



## potpot

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti

Thanks!


----------



## dc38

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti

Thanks double D's!


----------



## srfreddy

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti!


----------



## SikDMAX

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti

Thanks again!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti.

Thank you


----------



## Peace Train

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti. Always wanted to try one of these. Thanks Doc!


----------



## recDNA

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti


----------



## jinx626

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti

Thanks!


----------



## martinaee

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti !!

Thanks Doc! Amazing!

-Martin


----------



## thedoc007

I don't mind it when I am giving away one of my own lights...but credit where credit is due. Fenix Store donated the light, and if you want to thank somebody, go with that!


----------



## H.J.M.

I'll take the fenix E99ti.

thankyou Denis at fenix and Doc for the this.. Fingers crossed..


----------



## aginthelaw

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti. it will be my first Ti. and since one of my lights just went belly up, it would be a great pick me up. it would beat the $35 i was getting ready to spend on a new led


----------



## a1mu1e

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti

lovecpflovecpf

Thanks doc and fenix


----------



## jabe1

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti.


----------



## YW84U

"I'll take the Fenix E99Ti"


Huge Thanks to both Doc and Denise @ Fenix Store!!


----------



## sassaquin

"I'll take the Fenix E99Ti"

Thank you Fenix Store for the generous giveaway.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

I will take the FENIX E99Ti
Please


----------



## thedoc007

scwood, your package was mailed this morning. Could be there as soon as Wednesday...if it isn't there by Friday, please let me know.


----------



## Double Barrel

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti
Nice giveaway, I'll get in on this one. Good idea with the mini review.
DB 


.


----------



## xzel87

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti

Titanium!


----------



## Poppy

thedoc007 said:


> I don't mind it when I am giving away one of my own lights...but credit where credit is due. Fenix Store donated the light, and if you want to thank somebody, go with that!


Cudos to the folks at Fenix-store for getting involved and participating in this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the Fenix E99ti, thanks Fenix, for the light and Doc for managing the giveaway!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kst

"I'll take the Fenix E99Ti", thanks Denise @ Fenix Store.


----------



## kst

thedoc007 said:


> Why would you anodize it? Just curious...one of the nice things about titanium is that it doesn't need anodizing. Aluminum lights do greatly benefit from it, because aluminum is by comparison a very soft metal, and would not hold up nearly as well without it. Titanium can still be scratched, but with a little polish it looks like new again...in my opinion stainless steel and titanium are much better suited to keychain use.



Didn't know titanium could be anodized. Googled and some of the work shown in link below looks absolutely amazing:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?332371-Titanium-Anodizing


----------



## LightWalker

"I'll take the Fenix E99Ti"

Thanks doc and Fenix-Store.


----------



## ven

Poppy said:


> Cudos to the folks at Fenix-store for getting involved and participating in this thread. :thumbsup:



+1

Fantastic of Fenix store and of course the doc hope others follow

good luck everyone


----------



## dragonhaertt

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti! Thank you keeping this up!


----------



## thedoc007

kst said:


> Didn't know titanium could be anodized. Googled and some of the work shown in link below looks absolutely amazing:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?332371-Titanium-Anodizing



Yes, it does. Certainly a far cry from the typical anodizing found on aluminum lights. Works of art!


----------



## Beamhead

"I'll take the Fenix E99Ti" :thanks:


----------



## mugsy5938

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti

Thanks for the generous giveaway! I've been looking for a replacement for my current keychain light, iTP EOS A3 upgrade edition.


----------



## CJT

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti. Awesome looking light.


----------



## scs

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti. Thanks!


----------



## Ezeriel

wow.... good luck everyone!

"I'll take the Fenix E99Ti"


----------



## radiopej

It's a fun little light and just looks so stunning  I was going to enter to get my girlfriend a matching one but I think you'll appreciate it more.


----------



## thedoc007

To think when this thread started a lot of the stuff was given away at 50/50 odds. This one is going to be more like 1/50 - this may be a new record for number of entries. Do you guys like this fairly long entry period, or would you rather have a shorter window? I see benefits for both ways, but I'm curious to know what you guys think. I've asked for input several times in the past, but have only received a few suggestions...let's get the dialogue going. Thanks to those people who have already given me some feedback - I appreciate your ideas! Looking for improvements to the way giveaways are run, suggestions for what to give away, etc. I've also had a few people express interest in donating something - feel free to PM me if you want to discuss that.

I am going to have a late meeting at work tomorrow, may not get back before the stated end time for this giveaway. As before, though, I am keeping to the scheduled end time. Make sure your post is in before 2200 EST tomorrow, and your entry will count - I'll definitely be selecting the winner sometime tomorrow night.


----------



## FJRick

"I'll take the Fenix E99Ti" Thanks for the opportunity Doc and The Fenix Store!


----------



## FJRick

I don't know if it makes any difference if it's a long or short entry period for me. I've been in the run for a few of those 50/50 or close to that and haven't won anything either! Lol 

I do appreciate that you're doing this Doc!!! Thank You!!!


----------



## radiopej

Hmm, shorter windows would probably be better. It keeps people still communicating and having fun rather than just a long list of "I'll take it".


----------



## seb13

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti

Thanks!


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> Hmm, shorter windows would probably be better. It keeps people still communicating and having fun rather than just a long list of "I'll take it".



Well, it is up to you guys to add flavor. As long as you have the phrase, you can include anything else you like in the post. I do at least try to make my posts a bit more detailed, but I'm just one guy. 

I've asked people to keep it interesting on a few giveaways, but I don't want to force anything to jump through hoops to be eligible. All I can say is that I'm not a huge fan of "I'll take it" posts either. Maybe I need to broaden the description of the thread purpose in the first post? Something equivalent to Vinh's lounge, where everything except sales/negative talk is welcome. Would that help? I don't know how many people actually read the first post anyway...


----------



## thedoc007

FJRick said:


> I don't know if it makes any difference if it's a long or short entry period for me. I've been in the run for a few of those 50/50 or close to that and haven't won anything either! Lol
> 
> I do appreciate that you're doing this Doc!!! Thank You!!!



Not a problem. Keep at it. A LOT of guys haven't won anything yet, and since many more new people are finding the thread lately, your odds are not good for any particular giveaway. But it costs nothing, and you can't win if you don't play! We are still a LONG way from lotto odds, and plenty of people actually spend money on that.


----------



## ronniepudding

There has obviously been a wide variety of things given away, and I recall different time frames having been used depending on the item -- which is I think totally appropriate. Especially if the goal is to build excitement and encourage participation. In general, high-value items should have longer entry periods because 1) more people get a chance to enter and 2) the anticipation builds over time when you're thinking about winning an Elzetta, for instance. I can't recall how long the Elzetta entry period was, but I want to say it was like 10 - 14 days or something, which seems about right, and is probably as long as I'd want to go unless we're giving away cars or something 

The E99 Ti is I think just right at 4-5 days to submit entries.

For smaller items, I think it's cool to just give it away to the first person who wants it, but in general I think there should be at least 8 hours for people to enter.

Just my opinion. 

And thanks again for starting and growing this thread Doc!


----------



## H-Man

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti

You can run clips on any AAA light. They don't always stay put but they stay put well enough to put on the bill of a hat.


----------



## Roxxolid

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti.

Titanium.Yum


----------



## dobermann100

Because this is probably the only chance I can have a titanium light - - I'll take the Fenix E99Ti!!


----------



## Cerealand

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti. Thanks.


----------



## Telly

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti 

Hoping I made the cut.

Thank you


----------



## a1mu1e

Sorry for the unceremonious "I'll take it"... This is my first of these. I'll try to be more interesting in the future


----------



## eraursls1984

I'll take the Fenix E99Ti. I don't have any Ti lights... yet! 

Thanks Fenix, I've been happy with the lights I've purchased from you. Thanks Doc!


----------



## rpm00

I vote for a little shorter windows. But that's only because I'm addicted to this site and come back everyday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

BigTzzy is the winner of the Fenix E99Ti! Please send me a PM with your name and shipping address at your convenience. And remember, we are expecting a review within a few weeks!

dragonhaertt and sassaquin are the alternates, if the need arises.

A big thank you to Fenix Store, and everyone who participated!


----------



## gunga

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## BigTzzy

PM inc. 

Thank you. This will be my first titanium light.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, BigTzzy!


----------



## ronniepudding

Looking forward to reading your review BigTzzy  Congratulations on the new light!


----------



## thedoc007

Got your PM, BigTzzy, thanks for responding promptly! Working a double today, and possibly working tomorrow as well...but the very worst case is that I will ship Monday, and I'll try to get it done earlier if I can.


----------



## eraursls1984

Congratulations! 

Thanks again Fenix Store for getting involved with this! I'm looking forward to the release of your LD52.


----------



## thedoc007

eraursls1984 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Thanks again Fenix for getting involved with this! I'm looking forward to the release of your LD52.



Fenix proper - the manufacturer - was not involved in any way. I've tried to make this clear, but apparently some are still not getting it - Fenix-Store is the company who donated the light. They are a USA distributor, retailer, whatever you want to call it...and they donated the light from their inventory. Sorry to keep emphasizing it, but I feel that the very least we can do in exchange for their generosity is properly acknowledge the donation.


----------



## gunga

Thanks to Fenix -store for contributing to this great thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## bdogps

Fenix Store 

thanks for the donation for the give a way.


----------



## scwood

Thanks Doc! Got the Thorfire PF01 in the mail today.My wife & Son were surprised at how bright it is.I look forward to using it as my EDC.The extras was nice of you.Your a class act! May God bless You!


----------



## thedoc007

scwood said:


> Thanks Doc! Got the Thorfire PF01 in the mail today.My wife & Son were surprised at how bright it is.I look forward to using it as my EDC.The extras was nice of you.Your a class act! May God bless You!



Heh, I am an atheist, but I appreciate the sentiment just the same. Glad you like it!

In other news, BigTzzy, I was indeed able to take a long lunch today. Your package is on the way!


----------



## BigTzzy

Awesome. I will wait by my mailbox with bated breath.


----------



## mellowhead

Congrats BigTzzy! And big thanks again to Doc for organizing this thread, as well as Fenix Store for the donation!


----------



## joshjp

thedoc007 said:


> Heh, I am an atheist, but I appreciate the sentiment just the same. Glad you like it!
> 
> In other news, BigTzzy, I was indeed able to take a long lunch today. Your package is on the way!


You Infidel.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live! An Olight M22 Warrior, provided by Olight. (Yes, this one is direct from the manufacturer.)







I will provide a SoShine 3400 mAh cell with the light...everything else was provided by Olight. It has all the accessories - quality lanyard, fantastic friction fit diffuser, battery tube for use with CR123s, VERY nice holster, pocket clip, spare O-rings, warranty and registration cards. Definitely a full kit...and I really like the hard case that keeps everything organized. Wish more companies would include accessories of this quality!






You guys can look up the specs easily enough, so I'm not going to go over all the details. If you enter to win this light, you agree that you will submit a brief review here on this thread (and I'd suggest you also post the review here). No need to be technical, but take a few pics if you can, and share your thoughts on the light. Emphasis on real world use.






This giveaway is available to anyone, foreign and domestic. 

I will take entries until 2200 EST Thursday, February 19. Winner will be determined by random draw.

Your post must include "I'll take the Olight M22" to be eligible.

Good luck, and thanks to Christina at Olight for providing the light!


----------



## radiopej

Oh wow. I'd love to enter this. Thanks to Doc and Olight! 

I'll take the Olight M22 please!


----------



## xzel87

I'll take the Olight M22

First Olight from you sir (from xmas giveaway), and I'm loving it. Been eyeing more from them but price has been prohibitive :mecry:


----------



## Bob57

Wow, very nice !

I'll take the Olight M22


----------



## gunga

cool!

I'll take the Olight M22


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Anybodysguess

I'll take the Olight M22

I don't have the equipment to measure lumens, or anything, but I will surely write about my experience from a practical point of view, "the batteries last weeks" or "this bad boy really goes through some batteries"

This would be my first 18650 light, and my first light that isn't a flood light! My only real lights are a Fenix E41 and a Olight oPen, that I carry every day. Would love a pocketable light that has as much output as my E41!


----------



## rpm00

I'll take the Olight M22!




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## LightWalker

"I'll take the Olight M22"


----------



## Bruno28

I'll take the Olight M22 please!


----------



## jabe1

It'll take the Olight M22!

Thanks Olight, for the opportunity!


----------



## FJRick

"I'll take the Olight M22" 

Thanks Doc & Olight!


----------



## Runt

I'll take the Olight M22. 

Would love to create a review for something that hasn't been done as many times as the lights I have. All bought because of the great input on CPF. 

Thanks Doc and Olight for the opportunity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## seb13

I'll take the Olight M22

Thanks


----------



## bdogps

I'll take the Olight M22!

Thanks Doc for the battery and thank you Olight for the torch.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ryp

I won't be entering as I already own one, but it's a fantastic light. Thanks doc and Olight (manufacturer) for the give-away!


----------



## Pegaso

I'll take the Olight M22

Thanks Olight and Doc for providing the light and extras. Another great give away, and I would really like to have an Olight. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Beamhead

I'll take the Olight M22 :thanks:


----------



## mellowhead

I'll take the Olight M22

Doc, further to your question about contest durations, I like these ones that are 3-5 days. It's enough time that even if someone is not on CPF for a day or two, they still have the opportunity to enter, but not so long that people will forget that they've entered. Maybe the winner announcement day could be a consistent day of the week, so people know when to check in again.


----------



## YW84U

I'll take the Olight M22


lovecpf ,and Thanks to Doc and Olight!

Best of luck, everyone!


----------



## radiopej

Doc, you've got me wondering now. With all the lights you give away, what would you say your actual favourite light is?


----------



## straightShot

I'll take the Olight M22

it looks like another fine Olight!


----------



## svhunter

I'll take the Olight M22


----------



## a1mu1e

I'll take the Olight M22. It will be motivation to post my first review,
and I love single 18650 lights. I have very few of them, and would be happy to start up a collection. I'm still phasing out xxx-fires.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## timbo114

Another awesome giveaway item!
My buddy from work has a 1st issue 'Warrior' light .... this one looks light years ahead of his original, that large head looks to be a powerful thrower.
I love the presentation pkg of these lights - reminds me of high end pistol pkgs.

*"I'll take the Olight M22"*


----------



## thedoc007

mellowhead said:


> Doc, further to your question about contest durations, I like these ones that are 3-5 days. It's enough time that even if someone is not on CPF for a day or two, they still have the opportunity to enter, but not so long that people will forget that they've entered. Maybe the winner announcement day could be a consistent day of the week, so people know when to check in again.



Thank you for your input. As to having it be a consistent day, that probably won't happen. Have to work around my schedule, and my goal is to be around when the giveaway ends, AND be able to ship next day if possible. Still, I will keep the idea in mind, and make it as consistent as I can.


----------



## thedoc007

timbo114 said:


> Another awesome giveaway item!
> My buddy from work has a 1st issue 'Warrior' light .... this one looks light years ahead of his original, that large head looks to be a powerful thrower.
> I love the presentation pkg of these lights - reminds me of high end pistol pkgs.



Yes, Olight has some of the the best packaging/accessories of any manufacturer (for some models). I'd definitely be tempted to keep the M22, if I had the option. The diffuser makes it quite versatile, too.



radiopej said:


> Doc, you've got me wondering now. With all the lights you give away, what would you say your actual favourite light is?



I still have quite a number of lights, and there is no way I can pick a single favorite. Part of the reason I've had so many is that I started off trying to have one of everything...every brand, every size, every beam type, every interface etc. Now that I have a very good idea what I like, I buy fewer lights. I have different lights for different jobs, and simply because I enjoy some variety, for the jobs I do most, I have multiple options.

The Nitecore TM26 is probably my favorite multiple-18650 light, and the Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2 is probably my favorite single 18650 light, just based on how often I use them. But even that is leaving out lots of other choices...and I'd be very reluctant to part with ANY of the lights currently in my stable. (Not counting what I have already set aside for giveaways.)


----------



## Richsvt

I'll take the Olight M22


----------



## Mr. Nobody

I'll take the oLight m22. Please. Thanks


----------



## potpot

I'll take the Olight M22

Thanks!


----------



## Raven18

"I'll take the Olight M22"
Have been really interested in the M22 and M2x lately. Be a huge upgrade from my tk11, Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## CJT

I'll take the Olight M22

Very nice looking light. Thanks to Olight!


----------



## ukflyer

I'll take the Olight M22



Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## twistedraven

I'll take the Olight M22


----------



## abarth_1200

Wow this is great, havent seen this thread before.

I'll Take the Olight M22

Would totally be up for a Scottish review on this Olight.


----------



## recDNA

I'll take the Olight M22. Thanks!


----------



## Rmac1750

"I'll take the Olight M22"
A great GAW.
Thank you Doc & Christina @ Olight!


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

I'll take the Olight M22.

Another awesome giveaway, very cool to get dealers involved!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I'll take the Olight M22.

Thank you.


----------



## Blades

"I'll take the Olight M22"


----------



## tokyo

I'll take the Olight M22

Thanks


----------



## thedoc007

abarth_1200 said:


> Would totally be up for a Scottish review on this Olight.



Me too! Would be interesting to hear some of the terms you use. For international shipping, I always tell people not to use "torch" as the description...here in the US of A, that means something different than a light, and may be asking for additional scrutiny from US Customs. But my understanding is that "torch" is pretty standard in the UK, and many other places. Which begs the question - if you call a flashlight a torch, what is your informal term for "butane lighter", or blowtorch?


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the Olight M22, please.
Awesome prize, thank you Olight!(& Doc)..


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Telly

I'll take the Olight M22..

Thank you Christina of Olight and thedoc007... Such a generous bunch you cpf guys!


----------



## lunas

I'll take the Olight M22


----------



## T-roc87

I'll take the Olight M22

Thanks!


----------



## goki

"I'll take the Olight M22"


----------



## abarth_1200

Yeah I've been on the forum for a while now and still confuse people with a different terms, everyone knows what a Torch is in the UK, nobody says Flashlight.

Heres a good one, Lollypop Man is what you call a Crossing guard for School kids! Because he holds a stick with a round shaped sign on top!

Or Pants, we British call our underwear Pants, and outer leg wear Trousers, if I went into a shop (mall) and asked for a pair of girls pants they would look at me funny!

And to answer your question, we just call them lighters! Unless its a plumbing tool then its a blowtorch.



thedoc007 said:


> Me too! Would be interesting to hear some of the terms you use. For international shipping, I always tell people not to use "torch" as the description...here in the US of A, that means something different than a light, and may be asking for additional scrutiny from US Customs. But my understanding is that "torch" is pretty standard in the UK, and many other places. Which begs the question - if you call a flashlight a torch, what is your informal term for "butane lighter", or blowtorch?


----------



## morestag

I'll take the Olight M22


----------



## SardaoVoador

I'm a sailor!

I'll take the Plight M22 to places she's never been!

Good luck to you all!

SV.


----------



## Double Barrel

I'll take the Olight M22.
I have several olights, they make a good light. Thanks Olight! Thanks Doc for arranging it all!
DB 


.


----------



## H-Man

"I'll take the Olight M22"


----------



## Supernatural

I'll take the Olight M22


----------



## ChrisEdu

Having only just noticed this thread, yes, please! 

I'll take the Olight M22

I have only just started looking at Olight flashlights, so this would provide an excellent introduction to the brand!


----------



## dobermann100

I'll take the Olight M22 please


----------



## aginthelaw

I'll take the olight M22


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Dubois

I'll take the Olight M22. Nice package.


----------



## Jas29

I'll take the Olight M22

It will be a good replacement for my dads s20r that broke


----------



## martinaee

I'll take the Olight M22

Thanks!


----------



## Tdog208

I'll take the Olight M22


----------



## kst

I'll take the Olight M22.
Thanks Christina at Olight for providing the light.


----------



## Garanddad

I'll take the Olight M22

Thanks!


----------



## Ryp

thedoc007 said:


> I will take entries until 2200 EST Thursday, February 18.



Did you mean Wednesday, February 18, or Thursday, February 19?


----------



## dragonhaertt

I'll take the Olight M22!
I hope I am still in time, depending if you mean the 18th or thursday 
Would love to give this light to my best friend, want to infect him with the flashaholic virus 
What an amazing and complete kit!


----------



## thedoc007

I'm not sure which I meant...the date was chosen somewhat arbitrarily. I was planning to end it today, so all entries up to now are valid. Compiling the list of names now.


----------



## thedoc007

Sorry for the delay..."server is too busy" error struck again when I was trying to submit this post.

Pegaso is the winner! Please PM me with a name/shipping address at your earliest convenience. And remember, we'll be looking to get that review from you within a few weeks!

FJRick and timbo114 are alternates, if needed.

Thanks to Olight for donating the kit! It is truly appreciated.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations Pegaso!


----------



## YW84U

Congratulations, and looking forward to the review!


----------



## Pegaso

thedoc007 said:


> Sorry for the delay..."server is too busy" error struck again.
> 
> Pegaso is the winner! Please PM me with a name/shipping address at your earliest convenience. And remember, we'll be looking to get that review from you within a few weeks!
> 
> FJRick and timbo114 are alternates, if needed.
> 
> Thanks to Olight for donating the kit! It is truly appreciated.



Pm is sent! 
Big thanks to you and Olight. 
I'm not much of a writer, but I sure will do my best on the review.


----------



## thedoc007

Pegaso said:


> Pm is sent!
> Big thanks to you and Olight.
> I'm not much of a writer, but I sure will do my best on the review.



PM received. Barring any unforeseen circumstances, I will be shipping it out tomorrow.


----------



## Bob57

Congratulations Pegaso :thumbsup:


----------



## thedoc007

I have a couple paracord bracelets to go out. When I bought them from tyxxvxl, I was measuring one way, and he measures in a different way. I got the replacements in the proper size, and I love 'em. Anyway...these are sized for a 6.25 inch diameter wrist, and that is too small for me. If any of you guys have that size wrist, or know someone who does (who might like it), just ask. First two people to request 'em can have 'em. (Must be in USA, shipping is a killer for something like this.)

The top one is electric blue/GITD white, Zawbar pattern. Bottom one is white GITD/black, Shark Tooth pattern. Please specify which one you would like, first one to post gets the pick.







And for those of you wondering what GITD is (there must be at least one ), this is what they look like in the dark (powered up by my Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2).


----------



## Beamhead

Congratulations Pegaso, :thanks: thedoc007 and Olight.


----------



## SardaoVoador

Greetings Pegaso, and congratulations!

I'd still like to take the flashlight though 

Thanks to thedoc007!


----------



## Pegaso

SardaoVoador said:


> Greetings Pegaso, and congratulations!
> 
> I'd still like to take the flashlight though
> 
> Thanks to thedoc007!



Thanks. 
Ha ha! I'm sure you do 😛


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Cool bracelets! That GITD looks sweet.


----------



## thedoc007

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Cool bracelets! That GITD looks sweet.



They are. I especially like the blue/white one...which at night, effectively turns into green/black. 

Still waiting for any takers...guessing the smaller size is an issue for a lot of people.


----------



## CJT

thedoc007 said:


> They are. I especially like the blue/white one...which at night, effectively turns into green/black.
> 
> Still waiting for any takers...guessing the smaller size is an issue for a lot of people.



How do you measure for these? Don't want to make the mistake you did.


----------



## thedoc007

CJT said:


> How do you measure for these? Don't want to make the mistake you did.



If you take a tailor's tape, or a flexible tape measure, and wrap it tightly around the wrist, it shouldn't be difficult. The issue was created because tyxxvxl knew I had some bracelets already (that fit well) so he was looking to match those. Just a miscommunication. 

The lesson is to keep it simple, and use the actual wrist measurement. If the wrist in question is around 6.25 inches in circumference, these should fit well.


----------



## CJT

thedoc007 said:


> If you take a tailor's tape, or a flexible tape measure, and wrap it tightly around the wrist, it shouldn't be difficult. The issue was created because tyxxvxl knew I had some bracelets already (that fit well) so he was looking to match those. Just a miscommunication.
> 
> The lesson is to keep it simple, and use the actual wrist measurement. If the wrist in question is around 6.25 inches in circumference, these should fit well.


Won't fit me, I'm about a 7" wrist. Awesome looking though.


----------



## Beamhead

thedoc007 said:


> Still waiting for any takers...guessing the smaller size is an issue for a lot of people.


I was just passing as I won something from you already, but if you must then I'll take one.


----------



## thedoc007

Beamhead said:


> I was just passing as I won something from you already, but if you must then I'll take one.



OK by me. Unless I hear from someone else by Sunday night, I'll probably send them both to you, save a couple bucks in shipping. Just trying to get them out to someone who can and will use them.


----------



## Supernatural

I have a similar problem with the bracelet I got being too tight. tyxxvxl said he would sent a replacement, but I never got it. I can't seem to get a reply from him either. Not a big deal but just thought it was weird. 

I got a niece and nephew who these would probably fit. They would get a kick out of the GID.  Again no big deal. If someone else can make use of these smaller sized bracelets, great. But if they are falling through the cracks, I'll ask for them for my niece and nephew. Thanks.


----------



## thedoc007

Supernatural said:


> I have a similar problem with the bracelet I got being too tight. tyxxvxl said he would sent a replacement, but I never got it. I can't seem to get a reply from him either. Not a big deal but just thought it was weird.
> 
> I got a niece and nephew who these would probably fit. They would get a kick out of the GID.  Again no big deal. If someone else can make use of these smaller sized bracelets, great. But if they are falling through the cracks, I'll ask for them for my niece and nephew. Thanks.



Beamhead has already asked for one, but you can definitely have the second bracelet if you want it.

As for tyxxvxl, I'd send another PM as a reminder, but I'm sure he will take care of it. He has been extremely busy lately, and your bracelet may have fallen through the cracks (or maybe just lost in the mail).


----------



## thedoc007

I'm calling it...Beamhead, Supernatural, go ahead and PM me with a shipping address, and I'll get the bracelets out. Beamhead, you have first pick...also need to let me know which one you want.


----------



## thedoc007

Pegaso, I just realized I never gave you a shipping notice. I did ship it out last Friday...expect it to be a couple weeks in transit.

Beamhead, Supernatural, your paracord bracelets shipped today. Expect them before the end of this week (possibly as soon as Wednesday, but you never know with the USPS).


----------



## Pegaso

thedoc007 said:


> Pegaso, I just realized I never gave you a shipping notice. I did ship it out last Friday...expect it to be a couple weeks in transit.



Great! Looking forward to it. 
Thanks a lot.


----------



## Pegaso

thedoc007 said:


> Pegaso, I just realized I never gave you a shipping notice. I did ship it out last Friday...expect it to be a couple weeks in transit.



Guess what was in the mail when I got home from work today 😃

That was some fast shipping. 

The first look and feel of the light is awesome. Really looking forward to trying it out. Will bring it to work for a few days and compare it with my other light, Klarus XT12. 

Thanks a lot, again, to you and Christina at Olight.


----------



## thedoc007

Pegaso said:


> Guess what was in the mail when I got home from work today 
> 
> That was some fast shipping.



Wow, you aren't kidding? Two business days from USA to Sweden is almost unbelievable...definitely a record. It often takes longer than that to get to someone a few states away. 

Glad you like it!


----------



## Pegaso

thedoc007 said:


> Wow, you aren't kidding? Two business days from USA to Sweden is almost unbelievable...definitely a record. It often takes longer than that to get to someone a few states away.
> 
> Glad you like it!



No, not kidding  
It normally takes longer for me to send something within Sweden :S so it's definitely a record


----------



## BigTzzy

*My Fenix E99 TI Limited Edition review.*

I received the Fenix E99Ti via USPS on Tuesday 02/17/2015. Thank you Fenix Store for providing the flashlight for the giveaway and to thedoc007 for running the giveaway.

The gift box that the E99Ti comes in is wrapped in faux alligator. The top of the box is embossed in silver with “Fenix” and is slightly padded for a quality feel. The lid is spring hinged so as to stay open and shut securely. In the underside of the box lid is two ribbons mounted diagonally on the corners to hold the instruction sheet and warranty card securely. The base of the box contains hard foam covered with a nice black felt with two cut outs. In one cutout is the AAA battery and in the other is the E99Ti flashlight. Secured in the front edge of the flashlight cutout is a ribbon that is used to go under the E99Ti and the battery to ease the removal of the battery and E99Ti from the foam. The cutouts are designed to hold the flashlight and battery secure.

I was very impressed with the build quality of the box. It is more than adequate for securing and presenting the E99Ti flashlight.

The E99Ti's titanium finish is flawless and beautiful. The knurling is perfect and everyplace where there is no knurling the finish is polished to a mirror shine.

The etching on the E99Ti is beautiful and just as flawless as the titanium finish.

The E99Ti has 3 brightness modes. Low is four lumens, medium is twenty seven lumens and high is one hundred lumens.(manufacturer's claims, no testing done by me) Claimed run times are approximately thirty hours, four hours and fifty minutes respectively depending on what type of battery is used. 

I have carried the E99Ti for the last week everyday in my pocket. In the same pocket I carry misc change, my challenge coin, chapstick(medicated), a small bic lighter, a spare magazine for my Ruger LCP and my Boker Magnum switchblade. (clipped on the lip of the pocket.) The E99Ti has taken quite a beating as all my EDC flashlights do. The finish of the E99Ti has a few scratches on the mirrored parts that can be seen only when held in the light at the correct angle. I am very pleased with how well it is holding up so far.

The only drawback I can find with the E99Ti so far is that the lens comes out even with the end of the flashlight instead of being recessed. If the lens was recessed I think it would be less likely to get scratched. (My Fenix E12's lens is the same way and has become scratched due to this design)

Battery life with the AAA oneloop has been great. I have used the flashlight almost everyday in the past week for various short tasks and the battery is still going strong.

Thank you again to Fenix Store and thedoc007!

















This beam shot is with the Fenix E12 for comparison.


----------



## Ryp

*Re: My Fenix E99 TI Limited Edition review.*

Thanks for the review!


----------



## SardaoVoador

*Re: My Fenix E99 TI Limited Edition review.*

Thank you BigTzzy!

I don't think I would be able to, knowingly, put her in a situation she would get easily scratched, but I'm glad you had the courage to take the bullet and let us know


----------



## Beamhead

*Re: My Fenix E99 TI Limited Edition review.*

Got the bracelet :thanks: there was a strange pcb with 3 Osram? LED's on it?


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

*Re: My Fenix E99 TI Limited Edition review.*



Beamhead said:


> Got the bracelet :thanks: there was a strange pcb with 3 Osram? LED's on it?




That thing is awesome  Put it in a usb port. Computer, power bank or whatever and it powers the leds when it's dark. Has a little light sensor on it.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: My Fenix E99 TI Limited Edition review.*



Beamhead said:


> Got the bracelet :thanks: there was a strange pcb with 3 Osram? LED's on it?



More info here.


----------



## radiopej

That is so awesome. I want one!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is now live! Another donated item, this time courtesy of Fany at Xtar.

Up for grabs is an Xtar R30 (kit version). This is a 1x18650 light, with on-board charging. 










You can see that this is another nice case, with many accessories. You get the standard warranty card, manual, lanyard, and O-rings. You also get a nice holster (can be used either way, but designed for head-up carry) with Velcro closure in front, snap for quick attachment/release, a belt loop if you want a more secure hold, and a D-ring. Last, you get a power cord, and adapters for both at-home and in-car use. All of this is held securely with eggshell foam padding, with a cutout for an extra 18650. A nice package!

Out of the box, first impression is good. Anodizing is flawless, machining is good, with smooth threads, and all printing on the light is clear. The stainless bezel is thick, and contrasts well with the black body. For me it was a little strange...many of my lights in this class have tail switches, but the R30 has a side switch only. Makes me wonder how good the interface will be...more on that later. This does mean that it tail-stands very well with or without a lanyard attached. Reflector is thirty-eight millimeters wide, with orange peel texture, and well-centered XM-L2 emitter, so should have pretty good throw - similar to other lights in this class, 15-20kcd (rated for 18,500cd). It also has an anti-reflective coating on the glass window. The charging port is covered by a silicone flap, and seems to seat well with little effort. I like it better than some charging port covers (the Nitecore P25 comes to mind), which can be a little annoying to open and close. It does roll fairly easily...the so-called anti-roll grooves in the head do very little.








The R30 weighs in at 146.5 grams, or a little over five ounces (without battery). It is similar in size (although a tad smaller in most dimensions) and shape to the Nitecore SRT7. 

I did my standard fifteen drop tests...a variety of drops of about three feet, from all angles (onto carpet so as not to damage the finish). The R30 did not flicker, and continues to function as normal. Did my basic submersion test also...spend a few minutes in a bowl full of water, cycled through all modes several times while underwater, and left for another few minutes. No problems there either...light was bone dry, all seals seem to be working well.

The switch doubles as in indicator light. I checked the light as soon as the indicator light came on during discharging...3.3 volts. So this gives you plenty of warning, even if you use unprotected cells. When the cell gets very low, it starts flashing...this is the time to charge immediately! The R30 does not seem to have a low voltage cutoff...I've discharged cells down to 2.6 volts. Even then it still has four distinct modes, but the brightest is dimmer than the lowest mode at a healthy voltage. Seems the regulation is direct-drive like, at least at lower voltages. 

Given the direct-drive like regulation, I wanted to check output with a high-drain cell. Used a Samsung 25R...made no difference to turbo output that I could detect with my cheap lux meter (ceiling bounce test). So indeed, it seems that the light is well regulated until a certain voltage, when it switches to direct-drive to extend usable battery life. 

When charging, the indicator light goes solid orange, then turns green when charge is complete. In both cases where I checked voltage after the charge was complete, my multimeter read 4.21 volts, so it is very slightly over-charging. That said, it is not high enough to be a problem, and it is very convenient and easy to use. In the future, it would be nice to see a standard micro-USB connector, so you can use other cables, but since they provide everything you need, this is a very minor issue.

Strobe is accessed by a rapid double-click. Double click again to enter SOS mode. I like that the option is there, but isn't in the way of normal use. 






The light turns on immediately when the switch is pressed (it has a definite tactile and audible click). Single clicking again advances the modes. The light does have mode memory, and last settings are retained even if you lock out the light, which you can do with a quick turn at the tailcap :thumbsup:. There are four standard modes...from five lumens (350 hours reported runtime) to 1000 lumens (4.4 hours reported runtime). Obviously it will not actually do 1000 lumens for over four hours...after five minutes in Turbo, it steps down to High mode. Heat is very well managed...this is one of the few lights I have that seems to be able to tailstand for long periods on turbo without overheating, even when bumping it back up after each stepdown. It gets warm, but not uncomfortably hot. Big plus in my book...I don't want to have to worry about it melting down if I leave it for too long. To turn the light off, you need to hold the switch down. This takes a little getting used to, but I like it MUCH better than lights where you have to hold to advance modes. That method introduces a delay, which always makes a light less pleasant to use (at least for me). Definitely a good idea to come on, and adjust modes quickly, and have a delay only for off. One of the better single switch designs I have encountered.






As you may be able to tell, looking down into the battery tube, the light has a spring at the head, as well as in the tailcap. This means battery size is not likely to be an issue...all the 18650s I have tried fit well. The dual springs should also protect your cells, if you should drop it. Note that this light does NOT take 2xCR123 or 2xRCR123...it is designed for use with single 18650 only. As usual, I will include a SoShine 3400 mAh 18650, so it is ready to go immediately upon receipt.

Selfbuilt noticed PWM on the earlier XM-L version, but the R30 is now listed as constant current controlled, and I did not notice any flicker. He also asked for a lower low mode, and this too was part of the update. Seems like Xtar is listening!

*Overall I like the light. It isn't complicated, but it does its job well, and the on-board charging is a major plus if you are on the go. When you consider the total package, with accessories, it is also a good value.

*(I may add more to the review later, but I wanted to go ahead and do the giveaway...I've had it for a couple weeks already, and if I wait any longer, I'll never get it done.)


----------



## Ryp

Thanks for the give-away! (not entering)


----------



## thedoc007

So, without further ado, the next giveaway is live! 

See the above post for details about the light.

Light up for grabs is an Xtar R30 kit, donated by Xtar.

Your post much include "I'll take the Xtar R30" to be eligible. Open to anyone, regardless of location. I will ship it with a SoShine 3400 mAh 18650.

Giveaway will be open until 2200 EST, Thursday, March 5. I will choose a winner by random draw at that time.

Good luck!


----------



## xzel87

I'll take the Xtar R30

Thanks doc and Xtar


----------



## radiopej

I thought it was cool, but it's the on board charging that sold me. Great as a complete package for people without chargers.


----------



## a1mu1e

I'll take the Xtar R30!

Thanks to thedoc007, fany, and XTAR!

A nice, quality XM-L2 light with internal charging seems like a perfect gift for turning a friend into a flashaholic, but I personally am fine with external chargers. If I had that case I'd probably retrofit it for my other lights.

Though it really looks nice, if I won I might end up keeping it anyway...


----------



## gunga

I'll take the Xtar R30

Thanks to Doc for running this thread and xtar for donating. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tatasal

I'll take the Xtar R30.

Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## AlexGT

Thank you for the review, Do you have any beamshots for the Xtar R30? Thanks! 

"I'll take the Xtar R30"


----------



## Duramarks

I'll take the Xtar R30

Thank you!!


----------



## lunas

I'll take the Xtar R30


----------



## pieman7

"I'll take the Xtar R30"
And Thanks for the informative review!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## rwhitebbq

I'll take the Xtar R30 - please!

Thanks for the opportunity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Viperbart

"I'll take the Xtar R30"

Nice review doc! I saw your review on BLF. 
This seems like a great light for a Leo.


----------



## thedoc007

AlexGT said:


> Thank you for the review, Do you have any beamshots for the Xtar R30? Thanks!



At this time, no, I do not. My camera skills are lacking, and my attempts to capture anything but a simple white wall shot usually fall well short of what I see in real life.

You can check out Selfbuilt's review of the older XM-L version...nothing has fundamentally changed, the new version is brighter, and throws a bit more, but the profile is the same.


----------



## bdogps

I'll take the Xtar R30.

Thanks Xtar and thanks doc for shipping us the items. 

Good luck to all.


----------



## timbo114

*"I'll take the Xtar R30"

*Another sweet total pkg deal! Bravo Xtar, & thanks to Doc


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the XTAR R30.
Thanks so much for another awesome giveaway!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## alphazeta

"I'll take the Xtar R30" 

BTW - that was a nicely done review. Thanks!


----------



## hank

"I'll take the Xtar R30"


----------



## thedoc007

alphazeta said:


> BTW - that was a nicely done review. Thanks!



It is basic, but let me tell you...doing even a relatively simple review like that is a surprising amount of work, at least for me. Really makes me appreciate the expert reviewers we have on CPF...I don't know how they find the time and energy to do such detailed work.

Anyway, thanks! I'm glad you found it helpful.


----------



## Newuser01

*Re: Xtar R30 XM-L2 giveaway is live!*

I'll take the Xtar R30


Thanks


----------



## Bob57

I'll take the Xtar R30

Thanks for doing another giveaway


----------



## zoom zoom

"I'll take the Xtar R30"


----------



## Mr. Nobody

I'll take the Xtar R30 and also give it a awesome review !


----------



## light_noob

"I'll take the Xtar R30" 

I would love to step into the world of high powered flashlights. I have a fenix e12 but unfortunately I am having some problems with my house, so I have an extremely tight budget right now. 

Anyways, thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## radiopej

I was going to enter to give it to someone, but I'm pretty sure I'd want to keep it, so I won't.


----------



## Ormbett

Thanks for the review!
I'll take the Xtar R30


----------



## CPFSam

"I'll take the Xtar R30"
Thanks.


----------



## sassaquin

I'll take the Xtar R30

A big thank you to Xtar for their generous R30 donation. Kudos to Doc for the nice review.


----------



## iker

I'll take the Xtar R30

Thank you very much!


----------



## peterscm

Thanks for the review!

I'll take the Xtar R30


----------



## Bullzeyebill

CPFSam, post was approved in the last few minutes, pri the the three post folling it

Bill


----------



## dragonhaertt

I'll take the Xtar R30 !
Doing some high quality giveaways lately! Thanks to all the great donators and their great lights!
Also nice and compact review, saves us the trouble of looking it up


----------



## nofearek9

I'll take the Xtar R30 , thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Telly

Wow this is a wonderful light!
I'll take the Xtar R30

...hoping, hoping....


----------



## Anybodysguess

I'll take the Xtar R30 

I'd love to have a 18650 light, and internal charging is perfect for me!


----------



## CJT

I'll take the Xtar R30

Looks like an awesome light!


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Kewl, never heard of this light before.

"I'll take the Xtar R30"


----------



## ChibiM

I'll take the Xtar R30!


----------



## gtsx

"I'll take the Xtar R30

never owned an xtar
nice offer


----------



## svhunter

I'll take the Xtar R30


----------



## Chicken Drumstick

*Re: Xtar R30 XM-L2 giveaway is live!*

I'll take the Xtar R30


----------



## morestag

I'll take the Xtar R30


----------



## power911

I'll take the Xtar R30


----------



## buwuve

Thank you for the chance and I'll take the Xtar R30


----------



## sandanbob

I'll take the Xtar R30- thanks!


----------



## jobous

I'll take the Xtar R30.

Thanks for the giveaway and the review.


----------



## Hestbech

I'll take the Xtar R30 - and thanks for sharing the giveaway over at BLF also ;-)


----------



## potpot

I'll take the Xtar R30


----------



## gibbled

I'll take the Xtar R30. 

Thanks.


----------



## recDNA

I'll take the Xtar R30!

Thanks for the chance.


----------



## Petrov

I'll take the Xtar R30
Thanks for the generosity!


----------



## Runt

I'll take the Xtar R30.

Thanks again for all those involved.


----------



## Pegaso

Another great give away. 
Big thanks to Fany at Xtar for providing the light and to thedoc007 for keeping this up. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## CPFSam

Looking forward to trying out side-switch only, which allows true one hand operation.


----------



## CPFSam

DELETED
Double Post


----------



## cp2315

I'll take the Xtar R30. Thanks for the nice review.


----------



## SardaoVoador

I'll take the Xtar R30!

Thanks to thedoc007 and to xtar for giving us this opportunity.


----------



## Ezeriel

wow... good luck to everyone and...

"I'll take the Xtar R30"


----------



## learner-gr

I'll take the Xtar R30


Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## mellowhead

I'll take the Xtar R30
Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## YW84U

I'll take the Xtar R30

Thanks to both thedoc007 and Xtar for a great opportunity!!


----------



## The Burgh

"I'll take the Xtar R30"


----------



## chops728

"I'll take the Xtar R30" Luck to all


----------



## rpm00

I'll take the Xtar R30

Wow what a great giveaway! Thanks to xtar and doc!



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## lighten-the-darkness

I'll take the Xtar R30


----------



## Richsvt

I'll take the Xtar R30


----------



## FJRick

"I'll take the Xtar R30"

Thanks again Doc007 and Xtar for the giveaway!


----------



## thedoc007

Some of you guys need to watch the spelling...it is *Xtar*, not Xstar or any other variant. When I compile the final list of names, I do a "find" for the exact phrase, otherwise I would have to parse every word of every post...and that just isn't practical any more, with so many people participating. The key phrase must be correct and complete for your entry to be counted!

Also, a few of you have only one post to your credit. While I didn't specify a number of posts, I think you have to have a few before you can private message. Would be a good idea to get those posts in now, before the giveaway is over. Would hate to see someone miss out because they can't send a message to claim their prize.


----------



## maro69camaro

I'll take the xtar R30

Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## IH8MYX

I'll take the Xtar R30

Thanks for the giveaway and chance.


----------



## ChrisEdu

I'll take the Xtar R30

Yes please!


----------



## jpil

I'll take the Xtar R30. 

Thanks for the nice review.


----------



## asot

*I'll take the Xtar R30*
Thanks!!!


----------



## CPFSam

I need to delete one of my posts, but there is no Delete option/button when I click Edit/Delete button. Appreciate a how.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

CPFSam said:


> I need to delete one of my posts, but there is no Delete option/button when I click Edit/Delete button. Appreciate a how.



You're supposed to just be able to atleast edit your message. I'd suggest just edit it to something like. -Deleted: Double post-

Next to the reply button it should give you a Edit post option in the right bottom of your message to click on.


----------



## thedoc007

CPFSam said:


> I need to delete one of my posts, but there is no Delete option/button when I click Edit/Delete button. Appreciate a how.



The other option, if Me+Light=Addiction's suggestion doesn't work, is to PM a moderator. They can completely erase your post - normal users are limited to editing. Just make sure you provide a direct link to the post in question, so there is no confusion.


----------



## CPFSam

I just edited to read: 
DELETED
Double Post

Thanks for the responses.


----------



## justanotherguy

I'll take the Xtar R30

Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## kst

I'll take the Xtar R30.

Thanks Fany at Xtar and Doc for your review, can never get enough of test/user feedback.


----------



## aginthelaw

I'll take the Xtar r30

Looks like an awesome kit. I'm going to have to buy it if I don't win


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Raven18

I'll take the xtar R30,
Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## dobermann100

I'll take the Xtar R30

Thanks to thedoc007 and to xtar


----------



## tempestdriver

"I'll take the Xtar R30"


----------



## RyeBread

Thank you Doc and Xtar. Very generous of both of you. "I'll take the Xtar R30."


----------



## goki

I'll take the Xtar R30 :tinfoil:


----------



## KickTheCAN

I'll take the Xtar R30


----------



## light-modder

I'll take the Xtar R30


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

Heh...I have GOT to pick a different end time in the future. Ran into the "server is too busy" message again when I was trying to post this earlier.

maro69camaro is the winner of the Xtar R30! Please contact me with your name and shipping address at your earliest convenience.

Alternates are gtsx and The Burgh, if needed.

Thanks again to Xtar for the generous donation!


----------



## thedoc007

And, because I haven't done one of my own in a while, the next giveaway is live!

The Big Bang Theory DVDs, seasons 3-5. 

This one is available only to persons with a domestic (USA) shipping address. The first three respondents to name their favorite character on the show (first name is fine) will be included in the drawing...going for defined odds this time.


----------



## light-modder

Leonard, then Raj Koothrapali (not positive on that spelling)


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Ryp

I love TBBT.


----------



## southland

Sheldon, thanks.


----------



## southland

I'll take the Xtar R30.


----------



## N8YWF

Congrats maro69camaro.


----------



## eraursls1984

Amy Farrah Fowler
I love that show.


----------



## thedoc007

eraursls1984 said:


> I love that show.



Good news, then! Your name came up in the random draw. Please PM me at your earliest convenience...hoping to ship it out today.


----------



## thedoc007

southland said:


> I'll take the Xtar R30.



That giveaway is over - the window has elapsed, and the winner was announced a few posts up.


----------



## light-modder

Thanks Doc. I haven't read everything but this is pretty cool.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## maro69camaro

Wow thank you so much Doc.


----------



## Bob57

Congrats maro69camaro!
Man you need to buy a lottery ticket 

Thanks to Doc and Xtar :thumbsup:


----------



## maro69camaro

Thanks Bob. My wife said the same thing & I never play the lotto but I must say I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## thedoc007

FYI, I didn't receive shipping info in time to make a trip Friday. (Haven't heard from eraursls1984 at all, so far.) Had to work today (all OT, so I'm not complaining :twothumbs). So as long as I hear from him within the specified window, I'll ship the Xtar R30 and the DVDs Monday morning.


----------



## thedoc007

eraursls1984's 48 hour period has elapsed (and then some)...still no word. light-modder, you name was first as an alternate...please PM me at your earliest convenience with your name and shipping address.


----------



## martinaee

I just started looking at this thread recently. Are the winners PM'ed if they win? Again, thanks for this thread. It's awesome.


----------



## thedoc007

martinaee said:


> I just started looking at this thread recently. Are the winners PM'ed if they win? Again, thanks for this thread. It's awesome.



From the first post:

If you are the winner of a giveaway, unless you have contacted me BEFORE you enter the giveaway to make special arrangements, you must contact me with your choice (if applicable) and a name and shipping address within 48 hours. If your choice is holding up the shipping for others, you must contact me or post in the thread within 24 hours. Not fair to make other people wait...usually I specify an end date/time, so you will know when you need to check in. Also, generally speaking, I will post in the thread to announce the winners. So it would be a good idea to either subscribe to the thread, or failing that, to at least check in when the giveaway is over. I will only send PMs if clarification is needed, or to respond to a question.


----------



## eraursls1984

thedoc007 said:


> eraursls1984's 48 hour period has elapsed (and then some)...still no word. light-modder, you name was first as an alternate...please PM me at your earliest convenience with your name and shipping address.


Sorry about that, haven't been on much because of medical reasons. On a lighter note I binged watchword episodes on TBS. Congrats light-modder.


----------



## light-modder

Thanks Doc and Xtar, and everyone else who plays a part. My wife says I'm acting like a giddy school girl because I'm so excited.


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

eraursls1984 said:


> Sorry about that, haven't been on much because of medical reasons. On a lighter note I binged watchword episodes on TBS. Congrats light-modder.



Sorry to hear that...no need to apologize. Hope you are feeling better!



A number of people have expressed an interest in donating an item (some of them publicly in this thread)...but most of those people never follow through. If you are one of those waiting for a good time, this would be it! I am waiting on a couple deliveries from overseas (extras to go with other giveaways), and working on a couple more mini-reviews...but I probably won't be doing any giveaways for the next week or so. Now is your chance!


----------



## thedoc007

maro69camaro, light-modder, your packages are in the mail as of this morning.


----------



## maro69camaro

thedoc007 said:


> maro69camaro, light-modder, your packages are in the mail as of this morning.



Very excited. Thank you again Doc and Xtar


----------



## thedoc007

maro69camaro said:


> Very excited. Thank you again Doc and *Xtra*



Auto-correct strikes again? 

In any case, you are welcome.


----------



## maro69camaro

thedoc007 said:


> Auto-correct strikes again?
> 
> In any case, you are welcome.



Lol:thumbsup:


----------



## lilypirogova

I'll take Xtar R30, Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

lilypirogova said:


> I'll take Xtar R30, Thanks



That giveaway is over...I have already shipped the light to the winner. Feel free to try for the next one...just make sure you read the rules first!


----------



## thedoc007

I'm just posting the older giveaways here. The first post is getting to be unwieldy, so I wanted to free up some space. 

2014 giveaways:
06/23/2014: Nitecore TM11vn + 4*SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 + Nitecore i4 to crucialcolin
06/23/2014: 8*Surefire CR123 to wedlpine
06/27/2014: Streamlight Microstream to ACruceSalus, donated by anonymous
06/27/2014: Pelican 1910 to NutSAK, donated by anonymous
06/30/2014: Eagletac G25C2 holster to Javora
07/03/2014: Xtar high drain 26650 to wedlpine
07/07/2014: DQG 18650 to Poppy, donated by anonymous
07/07/2014: Lacrosse BC700 to Ezeriel
07/10/2014: Xeno E03 (Nichia 219) to ACruceSalus, donated by anonymous
07/11/2014: Tank007 TK568 to gunga, donated by anonymous
07/12/2014: Xtar WK50 to click here
07/14/2014: Photons Int'l CR2 Ion to hombreluhrs, donated by moshow9
07/17/2014: Lighthound AA Tactical to gunga, donated by anonymous
07/17/2014: Modding kit to Crazyeddiethefirst, donated by gunga
07/18/2014: Kinoko high drain 26650 to weez82
07/18/2014: NCR18650PF to Crazyeddiethefirst
07/19/2014: 4*Surefire CR123 + Powerpax cell holder to roboticarrow
07/19/2014: 4*Surefire CR123 + Powerpax cell holder to dc38
07/19/2014: Rayovac Indestructible 3xAAA to dealgrabber2002
07/22/2014: Rayovac Indestructible 3xAAA + FourSevens holster to booky
07/26/2014: 2*Kinoko IMR 18500 to NutSak, donated by moshow9
07/31/2014: Samsung 25R 18650 to ACruceSalus
07/31/2014: 2*SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to ACruceSalus
08/04/2014: Ultrafire WF-501b + NiteIze holster + SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to potpot
08/06/2014: Ultrafire WF-501b + NiteIze holster + SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to kst
08/06/2014: Xtar WK50 to Supernatural
08/06/2014: Xtar WK50 to gunga
08/09/2014: 4*Eneloop XX AA + Powerpax cell holder to moshow9
08/09/2014: 4*Eneloop XX AA + Powerpax cell holder to gunga
08/09/2014: 4*Eneloop XX AA + Powerpax cell holder to Double Barrel
08/12/2014: DQG AA NW to Poppy, donated by moshow9
08/12/2014: CQG S3 XP-G2 R5 4A NW to Crazyeddiethefirst, donated by moshow9
08/16/2014: Thrunite TiS to Jeffg330
08/16/2014: Thrunite TiS to Peace Train
08/16/2014: Thrunite TiS to kst
08/19/2014: Convoy M1 NW + NiteIze holster + SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to timbo114
08/19/2014: Convoy M1 NW + NiteIze holster + SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to radiopej
08/19/2014: EDC kit to dealgrabber2002, donated by gunga
08/25/2014: Tank007 E07 to jabe1
08/25/2014: Tank007 E07 to Jeffg330
08/25/2014: 4*SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to Peace Train
08/26/2014: SkyRay King to Peace Train, donated by Double Barrel
08/27/2014: 2*NCR18650B to timbo114, donated by tyxxvxl
08/27/2014: 2*NCR18650B to Supernatural, donated by tyxxvxl
08/27/2014: 2*NCR18650B to Double Barrel, donated by tyxxvxl
09/02/2014: SkyRay King to svhunter, donated by Jeffg330
09/02/2014: Ultrafire WF-501b + NiteIze holster + SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to braddy
09/02/2014: Thrunite MCC-2 to braddy
09/02/2014: 8*Surefire CR123 + 2*Powerpax cell holder to braddy
09/02/2014: Ebay 532nm laser to kensington
09/03/2014: 4*NCR18650B to svhunter, donated by tyxxvxl
09/10/2014: Elzetta ZFL-M60 + NiteIze holster to potpot
09/17/2014: 8*Surefire CR123 + 2*Powerpax cell holder to Double Barrel
09/17/2014: Fasttech 16GB USB drive to dealgrabber2002
09/18/2014: Fasttech 16GB USB drive to gunga
09/18/2014: Ebay 532nm laser to tyxxvxl
09/22/2014: Convoy M1 CW + NiteIze holster + SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to Light it up
09/22/2014: 4*NCR18650PF to Cerealand
09/26/2014: Sunwayman C21C + SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to Viperbart
09/26/2014: FiveMega 3xCR123 tube to aginthelaw, donated by Cerealand
09/29/2014: CRKT Fire Spark knife to gunga, donated by tyxxvxl
10/03/2014: Zebralight SC600 Mk II CW + SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to Happpyfeet
10/07/2014: Jetbeam Jet II IBS to Bruno28, donated by Me+Light=Addiction
10/10/2014: Xtar WK50 to tyxxvxl
10/10/2014: Xtar WK50 to dealgrabber2002
10/13/2014: Thrunite MCC-2 to ACruceSalus
10/20/2014: Maha C-9000 + 4*Eneloop XX AA to ronniepudding
10/25/2014: Fenix TK75vn + 4*NCR18650PF + Nitecore i4 charger to CJT
11/03/2014: Jetbeam I4 charger to kst, donated by ACruceSalus
11/29/2014: Custom paracord bracelet to FJRick, donated by tyxxvxl
12/01/2014: Pila IBC to ronniepudding, donated by Double Barrel
12/03/2014: Custom paracord bracelet to Supernatural, donated by tyxxvxl
12/06/2014: Jetbeam RRT-01 18500 extender to Crazyeddiethefirst, donated by revilo951
12/22/2014: 5*Surefire P60 incandescent drop-ins to H-Man, donated by timbo114
12/22/2014: 5*Surefire P60 incandescent drop-ins to wedlpine, donated by timbo114
12/26/2014: Ultrafire WF-501b + NiteIze holster + SoShine 3400 mAh 18650 to Beamhead
12/27/2014: 2*NCR18650BD to Supernatural


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live! An Olight S15 Baton, provided by Olight. (Yes, this one is direct from the manufacturer - the only one so far to donate two lights. Thanks!)










I offered to provide a 14500 with the light - but Olight was generous enough to include that as well! Unfortunately, during my testing, I damaged the wrapper. The battery was longer than ideal. In any case, I have since ordered and received a protected AW 14500, and it fits like it was made for it...shouldn't have any problem now. It has the typical accessories - quality lanyard, deep carry pocket clip, spare O-rings, warranty and registration cards. 

You guys can look up the specs easily enough, so I'm not going to go over all the details. If you enter to win this light, you agree that you will submit a brief review here on this thread (and I'd suggest you also post the review here). No need to be technical, but take a few pics if you can, and share your thoughts on the light. Emphasis on real world use.









You may be able to tell that this was not taken on a flat surface...the battery is in fact suspended by the magnet in the tailcap of the S15. A VERY neat feature, and something that sets the Baton series apart. Makes hands-free use a viable option, as long as you have a ferrous surface to attach it. Can easily suspend it vertically, or horizontally, and it is quite stable in either orientation. It wouldn't be CPF without redundancy...so I have included a pic of the S15 hanging off a fixed lamp. Would you like some light with that light?

This giveaway is available to anyone, foreign and domestic. 

I will take entries until 2300 EST Thursday, March 19. Winner will be determined by random draw.

*Your post must include "I'll take the Olight S15" to be eligible. Also asking that you submit an inspiring video, story, or picture, along with the key phrase. Let's make this interesting, even for those who aren't actively participating.*

Good luck, and thanks to Christina at Olight for providing the light!


----------



## thedoc007

Note that there is no extension tube included in this package. If you don't want to use 14500, you'll need to buy an extension tube to get max performance out of it. If for some reason you don't like lithium-ion, I will happily include a Eneloop AA instead...the winner can let me know.


----------



## FJRick

"I'll take the Olight S15" Thanks Doc and Olight for this giveaway!


----------



## Ryp

*"I'll take the Olight S15"*






Thanks doc and Christina from Olight for this giveaway!


----------



## rpm00

I'll take the Olight S15

I've been debating whether to pick up one of these myself for a while. Crossing my fingers! Thanks to Olight!



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## ronniepudding

I'll take the Olight S15

Not sure if this counts as inspirational, but I watched it three times in a row without getting bored...

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=QfhvM5AoFsg


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the Olight S-15 please. I just watched a show following the life of a man identified by his first name, Skip. He lost control of his motorcycle and hit a concrete wall and was then thrown through the sign of a gas station. Although conscious his injuries included a traumatic amputation of his lower left leg, part of his right hand and devastating injuries to right leg and left arm. As they fought to save his life, they had to amputate all extremities but the left leg. The left leg required massive surgeries to save but they did save the left leg. Then they learned that during the long surgery he suffered a stroke and was paralyzed on his left side(his only leg to stand on-no pun intended). Yet 6 weeks later they interviewed Skip and he had such a remarkable outlook on life-he was grateful to have his family and the more he talked the more you knew that he would rise up and overcome his injuries and lead a productive life. I guess I identified with him because as a young man I was hit by a drunk driver and broke all my extremities and was told I would never walk again. Until my late 40's, I not only walked, I climbed mountains.

Hey Olight, thanks for your generosity! And Doc, once again thank you for managing the giveaway thread!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thedoc007

ronniepudding said:


> Not sure if this counts as inspirational, but I watched it three times in a row without getting bored...



I'm not judging content (within reason)...as long as you are reading and complying with the rules (CPF and giveaway), you are good to go.

I've seen that video before, but it is still incredible. The coordination required is mind-boggling.


----------



## LightWalker

I'll take the Olight S15 

Thanks Doc and Christina at Olight


My Inspiration 
https://youtu.be/GSayMXTaQY8


----------



## dc38

"I'll take the Olight S15".

- I was once told me when i was a child.."become a great man. Not one who boasts about what he has done, but knows what he can do. Be a man who is not judged by his blessings, but rather one who celebrates his hardships as lessons learned. Become strong, not on the backs of others, but use your strength to lift others on your back. Become wise without arrogance, learned without verbosity, eloquent without excess. Be honorable even if you are not honored, faithful even if betrayed. Do not air your conflicts with for the world to see, only enemies come from the winds. Harsh words sow malcontent. If you must, lie not to protect your own skin, but to extend the lives of other honorable people. Finally, be prepared to answer each and every decision you have ever made, small and large, wise or foolish; only a fool moves without thinking. - as interpreted by me.


----------



## maro69camaro

BE A HERO, help someone in need because it could save their life. REAL LIFE HEROES http://youtu.be/Q85ey4__clM

I'll take the Olight S15

Thank you Doc & Olight


----------



## thedoc007

maro69camaro, have you received the Xtar R30 yet? Always nice to confirm that everything has arrived on time and in one piece...


----------



## maro69camaro

thedoc007 said:


> maro69camaro, have you received the Xtar R30 yet? Always nice to confirm that everything has arrived on time and in one piece...



No Sir.


----------



## lunas

i'll take the Olight S15 Baton

<font color="#333333">


----------



## thedoc007

maro69camaro said:


> No Sir.



Hadn't checked tracking, usually it only takes 2-3 days within the continental USA. On time for delivery Monday, though. Let us know what you think when it arrives!


----------



## eraursls1984

I'll take the Olight S15 Baton


----------



## Beamhead

I'll take the Olight S15 :thanks:
Let's make this interesting https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-wIEihDAcpU


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Add me to that list for the oLight S15 paleaze


----------



## martinaee

I'll take the Olight S15 ! ----------- Thanks Doc and Olight for this giveaway!


Here is something I find inspirational, comforting, and relaxing at the same time. Hope it does the same for you all!


----------



## bdogps

"I'll take the Olight S15"

Thanks olight!

This video blew my mind!
http://youtu.be/chUjOUQdIio


----------



## YW84U

* "I'll take the Olight S15"

*



Thanks to Doc and Christina @ Olight!


----------



## mellowhead

*I'll take the Olight S15*
I, too find solace in understanding my place in the universe. For me, understanding the true scale of our universe is a sobering experience. Below is a link to a mini-game; a scale representation of objects in our universe.
http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/525347

And just for good measure:


"Yugen"


----------



## Patagonicus

I'll take the Olight S15.

The picture of me below was from one of my first backpacking trips, up in the Trinity Alps of far northern California. The trail we took to get up there was in full August sun, during almost triple digit heat, and steep up and down the entire way. Furthermore, I had left sea level the day before, and the trailhead was at around a mile in elevation, so I was pretty winded during this trip. Our camp was plauged by deer flies, and deer chewed up some of my friend's clothes.

Anyway, to make a long story shorter, my friend and I managed to summit that mountain in the background, despite it highlighting every single one of my physical (and mental) limitations. The view from the top was spectacular, with both Mount Shasta and the Pacific ocean visible at the same time. So for me, looking at that picture always reminds me to keep on pushing through the tough times, and that there can often be a great reward awaiting me if I do.


----------



## KickTheCAN

I'll take the Olight S15.


----------



## Ormbett

*I'll take the Olight S15

Ignorance is bliss? Do you know more than chimps? Invest 15 minutes of your life to get some real facts about the World. 

Hans Rosling Discusses Pre-Conceived Notions and a Fact-Based World View - CGI U 2015



Kind regards
Ormbett*


----------



## potpot

I'll take the Olight S15


----------



## maro69camaro

thedoc007 said:


> Hadn't checked tracking, usually it only takes 2-3 days within the continental USA. On time for delivery Monday, though. Let us know what you think when it arrives!



will do.


----------



## tatasal

*I'll take the Olight S15

I already have the S10 and it believe the 14500 S15 should be way much better in brightness. I remember the D25A that I lost. When used with a 14500, it's as if a turbocharger has been added.*


----------



## thedoc007

tatasal said:


> *I already have the S10 and it believe the 14500 S15 should be way much better in brightness. I remember the D25A that I lost. When used with a 14500, it's as if a turbocharger has been added.*



If you check selfbuilt's reviews, you'll find that is definitely not the case. The S15 is not really a pocket rocket...it is a practical EDC light, with reasonable drive levels.

The S10 does 420 lumens with CR123, or 490 with RCR123. By comparison, the S15 does 240 on an Eneloop, or 350 lumens with a 14500.

If you are looking for ridiculous brightness for the size, the S15 is not the light for you.


----------



## recDNA

I'll take the Olight s15


----------



## nofearek9

I'll take the Olight S15

http://taolifestudio.com/wp-content...-just-not-going-fast-enough.-Poster-Quote.jpg

thanks for the giveaway


----------



## SardaoVoador

I'll take the Olight S15


And... I think this one will pull a laugh or two out of everyone 

https://youtu.be/nE6mDCdYuwY

Thanks to thedoc007 and Olight for the giveaway!


----------



## dragonhaertt

Another great quality giveaway! Thanks Doc!
I'll take the Olight S15
Here is a fun video I saw today over at the laser forums!


----------



## Raven18

I'll Take the Olight S15


----------



## CJT

*I'll take the Olight S15 

*


----------



## scwood

*"I'll take the Olight S15" If I win I would give my Thofire PFO1 to my cousin he has diabetes and can't see will at night.he really needs a EDC light. Thanks for the chance!*



A smart man learns from his mistakes! A wise man learns from the mistakes of others!


----------



## dobermann100

I'll Take the Olight S15

<font color="#333333"><span style="background-color: rgb(239, 240, 248);">


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Why is there posts with videos attached ? Did I miss something ?


----------



## Bruno28

I'll take the Olight S15
Thanks for this giveaway!


----------



## thedoc007

Taken from the write-up for the S15:

*Your post must include "I'll take the Olight S15" to be eligible. Also asking that you submit an inspiring video, story, or picture, along with the key phrase. Let's make this interesting, even for those who aren't actively participating.

*The easiest way to find all the pertinent information is to go to the very first posts in this thread. Post one has general rules/guidelines (and a list of previous winners), and I edit the second post for each item with specifics for that individual giveaway. This means you don't have to search through multiple pages to find what you need to know, and everything is consolidated in one place.

Mr. Nobody, In your post #1961, you quote someone else's key phrase. I have asked people not to do that, because it makes gathering the list of names more difficult for me. Please remove that quote, or at least the key phrase. 

You are not the only one to miss that point...as long as people have something added to their post before the giveaway ends, it will count...but please don't wait until the last minute. I really enjoy watching and reading these posts..."I'll take it!..." and nothing else gets really boring after a while. I know at least some of you feel the same way.


----------



## thedoc007

Raven18, nice find. He is practically my neighbor (metro Detroit area). Definitely a survivor, and seems like a good kid too!


----------



## tylorjarvis32

I'll Take the Olight S15 (the best)
Thanks for this giveaway


----------



## radiopej

My one died recently, so it would be great to have. However, I have an S10 which is similar enough that I can do without it for a while. Whoever wins, you're getting a great light - the dual support for li-ion and normal AA is brilliant, especially if you combine it with the magnet for area lighting.


----------



## radiopej

Still, here's a video of a guy who has conditioned the hell out of his body. I find it ridiculously impressive and would love to be able to do 2 % of what he can do.

https://youtu.be/mvJHw64fxgQ


----------



## maro69camaro

Received the R30 yesterday. Thank you very much. Nice little package.


----------



## gunga

I'll Take the Olight S15.


How about a quote?

“Persistence can change failure into extraordinary achievement.”

*Marv Levy*


----------



## Double Barrel

I'll take the Olight S15
Thanks,
DB 

http://m.godvine.com/read/woman-dies-giving-birth-is-saved-by-power-of-prayer-865.html-865.html


----------



## Telly

I'll take the Olight S15


----------



## scs

*I'll take the Olight S15. Thanks, Doc.

*


----------



## Daba

In a quest for my first LED flashlight...
I'll take the Olight S15.
:wave:


----------



## goki

I'll take the Olight S15.


----------



## xcalbr2

I'll take the Olight S15
Thanks Doc


Quote: “How far that little candle throws his beams! So shines a good deed in a weary world.” - William Shakespeare


----------



## thedoc007

I'll say it again...credit where credit is due. If you want to thank someone, thank the company that donated the light, not me. 

Also, just a reminder...winners have to claim the prize through PM. If you have only a couple posts, you may not yet have PM privileges...so might want to contribute to some other threads, and make sure you meet the minimum CPF requirement.


----------



## dragonhaertt

thedoc007 said:


> I'll say it again...credit where credit is due. If you want to thank someone, thank the company that donated the light, not me.
> 
> Also, just a reminder...winners have to claim the prize through PM. If you have only a couple posts, you may not yet have PM privileges...so might want to contribute to some other threads, and make sure you meet the minimum CPF requirement.



True, true. I should have thanked Olight too!
But as you said, credit where credit is due, and you are putting this all together! I know how much time can go into something as simple as keeping up with posts and PM's so a big thanks for all the hard work :thumbsup:


----------



## kst

I'll take the Olight S15, thanks Christina at Olight.


----------



## smooth2o

*Re: Active giveaway - Olight S15 Baton*

*I'll take the Olight S15

This looks like a cool little carry light. I'm carrying a larger light, but I find that people chuckle that you carry one on your belt. If only they knew how many times a day I use this light, they wouldn't chuckle. It's a lot like carrying a knife, same thing happens. Also, if you carry a L**eatherperson, you find our how helpful it is. I could use this little light!*


----------



## Ryp

*Re: Active giveaway - Olight S15 Baton*



smooth2o said:


> *L**eatherperson*



wat


----------



## Anybodysguess

I'll take the olight s15


----------



## smooth2o

*Re: Active giveaway - Olight S15 Baton*



Ryp said:


> wat



It took eight guys in a wilderness camp to come up with that. The beers, guns and euchre may have helped get us so "PC".


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Active giveaway - Olight S15 Baton*

And the Olight S15 goes to LightWalker!

goki and bdogps are alternates, if that becomes necessary.

Thanks again to Olight for their generosity!


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Active giveaway - Olight S15 Baton*

Thanks Doc and Olight!


----------



## Ryp

*Re: Active giveaway - Olight S15 Baton*

Congratulations, LightWalker!


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Active giveaway - Olight S15 Baton*



Ryp said:


> Congratulations, LightWalker!



Thank you Ryp, I look forward to doing the review.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Active giveaway - Olight S15 Baton*

LightWalker, your S15 is in the mail. Thanks for getting back with the info quickly!


----------



## LightWalker

*Re: Active giveaway - Olight S15 Baton*

Thanks Doc, I'll let you know when I get it.


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: Active giveaway - Olight S15 Baton*

Working on another review, after which I'll start the giveaway. This light is one I'm going to miss...really like it! Definitely going on my list of lights to acquire.


----------



## Ryp

*Re: Active giveaway - Olight S15 Baton*

I'm excited


----------



## timbo114

*Re: Active giveaway - Olight S15 Baton*

There have been really fantastic lights donated here .... fun thread to follow.


----------



## FJRick

Congrats on winning the Olight LightWalker! Also Thanks again Doc and Olight for doing the contest!


----------



## thedoc007

Armytek sent me a Wizard Pro headlamp for review and giveaway. Thanks!

It arrived in a plain cardboard box. 





The light has Armytek's usual high-quality anodizing, and feels great in the hand. I can also tell you from personal experience it is pretty tough. Wish more companies would adopt this type of anodizing!

This headlamp offers a huge variety of options for attaching/mounting/carrying. It has an easily removable magnet in the tail (just unscrew the small compartment at the tail end of the light, does not interfere with waterproofing).





The magnet is powerful enough to support the full weight of the headlamp horizontally or vertically. 





It has a high quality detachable and adjustable lanyard that attaches to a steel ring that fits in the small gap between the end cap and the rest of the light. 






It has a silicone holder, which allows the light to be rotated easily.





You can attach a wristband/armband to the holder, and wrap the band around your arm or leg. 





You can use the headband, obviously (after all, it is a headlamp). 

You can clip it to your pocket (the clip holds very well, it is somewhat difficult to remove) and the clip can be attached to the light in a couple different spots, in either orientation (head up or down). It fits very tightly, and will damage the anodizing slightly, but that is a very minor issue. I'd rather have a tight clip than lose the light!








The interface is reasonably straightforward, though it does take some time to discover all the features (I avoided reading the manual at first, just to see if I could figure everything out). If you hold down the switch until light appears, it will start in firefly mode. Pressing and holding the switch again will cycle through the three lowest modes (firefly, low, low-medium). If you go through the entire cycle twice without releasing the switch, it will enter "tactical" mode, and you'll get momentary function...i.e., it will come on immediately when you press the switch, and turn off again as soon as you release it. You can cancel this mode with a quarter turn at the tailcap (to disconnect the circuit). To access higher modes, double-click. Again, from this point, a press and hold will cycle through three modes. Call them medium, medium-high, high. You can double click to get back to the lowest modes from here as well. Triple clicking gets you turbo from off, or from either of the other mode groups. Quadruple clicking gets you the last used blinky mode...either a ~2Hz fast flash, or a rapid strobe. You can hold the button down to cycle between the blinky mode, just as with the constant-on modes. All of the memory settings are independent, so you can set mode two (low) in the low group, mode three (high) in the higher group, and strobe in the blinky group, for example, and they will ALL be properly memorized. VERY cool feature, at least to me. Can have your favorite settings saved, and not have to scroll through unused/unwanted modes. 

The switch has other functions, too. It has a small LED inside that serves as a locator beacon (you can turn this off, if desired, I did check the manual for how to do that) and it also serves as high heat and low voltage warning system. In addition to this warning, the light should automatically step down if it gets too hot (in my test, though, it did not, even after it was far too hot to hold - definitely need to monitor it on turbo). There is no other stepdown...Armytek's FULL stabilization driver is used, so it will maintain the highest brightness until it overheats or the battery runs out. The voltage cutoff worked well, with plenty of warning. The light starts flashing minutes before the minimum voltage is reached, so you have to willfully ignore all the signs for the cutoff to be reached. It finally cut off above three volts (how much above depends on what mode you are using). I think this is good...some lights cut off too low for my preference. At 3.2 volts, battery life is quite low, and you don't get a lot more runtime by discharging to lower voltage. After it cut off the first time (from turbo) I turned it back on in high. When it cut off again, only firefly was available until the cell was charged. Didn't test the added runtime on firefly, but I'm sure it would give you several more hours at least, which is more than adequate for an emergency situation.

The light has reverse polarity protection and a generously sized negative spring/raised positive contact, so unprotected cells are not a problem. The battery tube is big enough to accommodate my largest protected cells, too, so compatibility is excellent. Pretty much any lithium or lithium-ion combination will work. 2xCR123, 2x16340, 2x18350, 1x18650 (protected or not, ICR or IMR). Outstanding!

It uses an optic, rather than a reflector. The beam profile is mostly flood...more than a few feet away, it has almost no hotspot at all. 





For comparison purposes, this is the Armytek Wizard Pro on the left, and the Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2 on the right. Ignore the color...in reality the Armytek Wizard actually has a substantially warmer (and to my eyes, whiter) tint (5500K according to Armytek). This is meant ONLY for comparing the beam profile, not brightness or tint. You can see that the SC600 has a defined hotspot, and even the corona is pretty clear. Whereas the Armytek is quite smooth throughout, with a very gradual transition. Spill is actually about the same, in real life, though that is hard to see in this pic.





Last time beamshots were requested, so I thought I'd take a stab at it this time. They aren't the precise shots you probably want, but it gives a pretty good idea. I decided to use my titanium Olight S30 for comparison. Another of my current favorites.

I didn't bother with any of the lower modes...we all know what .2 lumens looks like...not much, unless it is totally dark.

S30 on top, Wizard Pro on the bottom. 
































And one at slightly longer range:








Yes, I did manage to screw up the aim on a couple shots pretty badly. I think the pattern is clear, though, and since I have no tripod, it'll have to do. The S30 throws a bit more, no doubt, but the contrast between the hotspot and spill is much more pronounced. The total spill isn't as wide, either...the difference is larger than the pics show. Basically the Wizard Pro puts light anywhere you look. 

I've liked a lot of the lights I've given away, for one reason for another, but this one is a total package. I am going to put it on my list of lights to acquire, even if I have to buy it myself...it is that good! 

I hope I've added something, but it you want a more professional review, I found this useful: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...rmytek-Wizard-Pro-Prototype-Long-Term-Testing I tried not to duplicate his work, but to add to it. Knight Light's review has a lot more technical detail, though, so if you want more info, check there first!


----------



## thedoc007

So, without further ado, the next giveaway is live! An Armytek Wizard Pro headlamp, donated by Armytek. (Yes, this one is direct from the manufacturer.)

I will provide a Keeppower 3400 mAh cell with the light.

This giveaway is available to anyone, foreign and domestic. 

I will take entries until 2300 EST Thursday, March 27. Winner will be determined by random draw.

Your post must include "I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro" to be eligible. I'd appreciate it if everyone made their posts interesting...pics, videos, stories, whatever...but I'm not absolutely requiring it. Just want to keep the thread entertaining!

Good luck, and thanks to Armytek for providing the light!


----------



## svhunter

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro . Wow these lights are amazing. Thanks Army tek for the donation and to you doc.


----------



## rlwzuniave

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro!

I'm hoping that this will match up well with that steel plate in my head. I'll check with the VA; I shouldn't even need the headband!


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Ill take the Armytek wizard Pro!


----------



## bdogps

http://youtu.be/HJrNCjVS0gk

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro .

Thanks Armytek and thanks for the battery doc.


----------



## potpot

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## a1mu1e

I'll take the Armytek wizard pro!

Thanks Armytek, and doc, and cpf!

I've always wanted an Armytek but failed to convince myself of how much I needed one. This is the perfect opportunity!


----------



## chuckhov

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro!

Not only is this a nice thing to do, but I really think that it's going to call attention to manufacturers products, that might otherwise slip under the radar with some.

I know that if I don't win this Armytek, at least I will be better aware of the brand and what all they have to offer, as will we all.

Thanks Armytek, and thanks to you too, Doc!

-Chuck


----------



## Bruno28

That looks like a bright headlamp. 

Ill take the Armytek wizard Pro!

Thanks


----------



## Beamhead

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro :thanks:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro, please. Out of all the lights I have used, I have never had an Armytek. I looked at their website and they have some excellent products. Of course now I have to read the reviews and determine which light would be the most useful. By being active in trading I have been blessed to get to try several lights I might not ever have heard of. CPF has been an awesome place to buy, sell and trade lights. I am getting bolder at my attempts at modding, and while watching a movie completely disassembled a light without really paying attention to it. For me, who has to think hard to breathe, that is saying something. I really appreciate my colleagues who help to educate me, and the giveaways that also broaden my horizons. As always Doc, your time & the battery are appreciated. To Armytek, your donation is appreciated and I will be buying a new light in the next few weeks from you. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Candlepowerforums


----------



## tatasal

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## dragonhaertt

Another light from the manufacturer, nice!
I was wondering how you get in contact with these companies, do you actively seek them out or do they send the lights to you for review/giveaways?
Looks like a great quality light, love the mounting and carry options, wish more lights were this well thought through.
I guess I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## aribach

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro . Thanks Army tek for the donation and to you doc.
Like the look of this light, wonder if Vinh will be modding this?!


----------



## scwood

"I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro".This would be an awesome headlamp! All I have now is an Energizer headlamp that flickers ( drives me nuts!) Thanks for the chance!


----------



## thedoc007

dragonhaertt said:


> Another light from the manufacturer, nice!
> I was wondering how you get in contact with these companies, do you actively seek them out or do they send the lights to you for review/giveaways?
> Looks like a great quality light, love the mounting and carry options, wish more lights were this well thought through.



I contacted each company directly via e-mail (and a couple via PM, several manufacturers have CPF accounts). Of course not all of them responded, but I was pleasantly surprised at how many did offer a donation (I think being clear up front about giving them away helped...the additional exposure is a major plus). Honestly, though, I know my limitations...they can get a much more detailed review from a number of other people right here on CPF...and even the simple reviews are a lot of work for me. If anyone offers to send me a free light, I won't turn it down, but I'm not going to be asking any of the companies that have already donated.



aribach said:


> Like the look of this light, wonder if Vinh will be modding this?!



Probably not. Zebralight and Armytek lights are difficult to mod...ZL glues everything in place, and Armytek fully pots all the electronics in many models (including the Wizard Pro, and Predator) for greater toughness/reliability. Not very mod-friendly. I don't see this as a drawback, though. While Vinh can definitely improve some lights drastically, the Wizard Pro would not benefit much from a current boost (it is already driven hard, and very bright), and it already has a pretty nice tint, and de-doming would be counterproductive given the floody nature of the light.


----------



## xzel87

I'll take the armytek wizard pro....Gave away my first headlamp to my dad and I like that light a lot too, the H02, he seriously does gardening when the sun goes down, better I guess since sun here can be really harsh nowadays.

Oh yeah, it was also the first light I did a tailcap spring bypass with copper braid... made a mess of the while thing, fortunately the spring was still springy even coated in solder.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

This light is too cool to not participate. "I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro"

Let us know when you run out of lights to give away doc  I have a TK09 I can donate to the thread.


----------



## aginthelaw

"I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro"

I've been watching a lot of Rodney Dangerfield & Sam Kinison lately. I met a lot of comedians when i worked at Rascal's comedy club in NJ (i worked for the tv production crew that filmed it for cable). My first day on the job my boss pulled me aside & told me i was very intuitive and my camera work was flawless...except for the fact that i was laughing my *** off through out the whole production. He showed me the angle of my camera during the show, and whenever the comedian hit a punchline, the shot started jiggling up and down.


Rodney Dangerfield: 

My mother wouldn't let me breastfeed...She only liked me as a friend. 
I was so bad at sex, the first time i got in bed with my blow-up doll, she became a lesbian.
My wife is such a bad cook, we pray after we eat. The flies got together to sew up the hole in the screen door.
They tell me i was an ugly child. My mother made me sleep on the kitchen floor to scare away the cockroaches.


----------



## smooth2o

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## Ormbett

Maybe a Little heavy for running, but worth a try, if I win 

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## gunga

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro.


I'll also update with something, anything! I was thinking a little roundup pic of some ti AA's and tritium fun!


----------



## twistedraven

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro!

It'd be nice to have a headlamp for hiking early mornings in the Colorado Rockies.


----------



## Patagonicus

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro.

As a backpacker, headlamps provide more utility to me than they probably do to most other folks. I just got back from a large group trip over the weekend, and it's surprising to me how many of my fellow backpackers are stuck using outdated, low output, low runtime AAA powered headlamps.

I've been doing my part lately to inform them of better options, to say the least.


----------



## ven

Fantastic write up doc,with such detail and easy to understand..............i think Armytek should throw one to you..............for you

Yet to own the brand,may soon change!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Daba

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro.


----------



## mellowhead

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro
I already own a Predator Pro, and winning a Wizard Pro would perfectly complete my back country backpacking lights setup. Huge fan of Armytek products.

Thanks Doc & Armytek!

Here's a neat little piece of kit:
It's a lightweight cooking pot that can generate up to 5 watts of power (also comes in a 10 watt model) to charge your cell phone, gps, 18650 charger, or whatever else you have that will charge from USB.
I have one and take it with me on my back country adventures to stay powered up. More reliable than a solar panel (just add fire), and it serves double duty in your bag - cooking and charging!
It's called the Power Pot, by Power Practical.


----------



## recDNA

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## SardaoVoador

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## desmobob

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro.


Here's an old-school macro photo I took of a tiny Goldenrod Spider munching on its tiny prey. Taken with a reversed Nikkor 28mm lens on a Nikon PB-4 bellows on Fuji slide film (Provia or Sensia; can't remember offhand). 





Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Runt

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro

Thanks to all those who helped organize.


----------



## HaileStorm

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro. 

I recently visited one the rural towns in the Philippines. The drive there was awesome and I had to stop alongside the road to take a pic of this view. 







Upon arriving at our hotel in Vigan, I desperately needed to go to the loo and guess what surprised me? 






To cap it off, a walk along the streets past midnight after having a bit too much to drink.


----------



## qpl

"I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro"


----------



## maro69camaro

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro

My Ambilobe Panther Chameleon


----------



## scs

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro. Thanks, doc.


----------



## ravenraven

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro. Thanks, armytek and doc.


----------



## radiopej

Oh wow, I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro please!

I've been considering an 18650 headlamp. This looks amazing. Thanks for the chance, Doc and ArmyTek. 

http://www.worldfoodprize.org/en/dr_norman_e_borlaug/about_norman_borlaug/

Norman Borlaug was a scientist who developed a more useful strain of wheat, gaining him a Nobel Peace Prize. The science behind it wasn't overly amazing, just the application. Working in a lab, I find it impressive as we're all in a scramble. This guy took a simple idea and used it, feeding over a billion people.


----------



## lunas

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## goki

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro :thumbsup:


----------



## timbo114

*"I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro"

THIS* would be the bowl I'd like to pick from for *Trick or Treat *:devil:
Cuz I love knives like a fat kid loves cake. ... I like cake too.


----------



## LightWalker

FJRick said:


> Congrats on winning the Olight LightWalker! Also Thanks again Doc and Olight for doing the contest!



Thank you.


----------



## CJT

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro This light would be an awesome addition to my lights, I need a headlamp to free up my hands while working.

Being a husband of a teacher I find this too true...


----------



## jabe1

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro.

Awesome thread!


----------



## KickTheCAN

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro.


----------



## sandalian

--double post, deleted--


----------



## sandalian

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro.

These are mangosteens I bought from local market this morning. 




From their purple-ish color, I knew that they're freshly picked from the tree. Best fruit ever.


----------



## Telly

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro..


----------



## kensington

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro

Something interesting to be added later if I remember


----------



## coachnick

This is a great idea.

Being new to the forums and without a light yet, what do I need to do to be considered?

Coach


----------



## Raven18

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro

The GF was having fun dusting my computer desk with a gas duster. I told her not to shake it or turn it upside down, because it will spray freezng liquid.
So what does she do!? She turns it upside down and sprays her crotch....


----------



## YW84U

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro











Thanks Doc & Armytek for another great GAW 
And Good luck everyone
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## thedoc007

coachnick said:


> Being new to the forums and without a light yet, what do I need to do to be considered?



Easiest way to is go to the very beginning of this thread...first two posts have all the info you will need.

Additional info for this particular giveaway in posts #1993 and #1994.


----------



## xcalbr2

"I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro"
Thanks to Armytek and Doc
This really is a GREAT forum!
Also Congrats LightWalker

Xcal


----------



## praveen dk

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro.

Thanx Armytek for the light and thank you doc for the batterry.


----------



## nofearek9

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro,thanks.


----------



## kosPap

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## Jas29

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## jpil

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## bakalakos

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## learner-gr

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro
....i'm sure for that....
...or am i not?....


----------



## Dubois

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro.

Great giveaway, Doc & Armytek. One of the few manufacturers whose lights I don't yet have - I keep prevaricating about which model/ version to buy, and then the whole Pro thing kicks in to confuse me even more.


----------



## dobermann100

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro.

Thank you Doc and Armytek!


----------



## Richsvt

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro

thanks


----------



## mina

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro


----------



## sotos

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro . Thanks Army tek for the donation and to you doc.


----------



## eraursls1984

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro . Thanks Armytek for donating the light, and to doc for hosting the giveaways. 

I was interested in the Wizard Pro until I got a Tiara A1 Warm. It didn't have the modes they claimed it has, and I got no where with their customer service. I love the tint and build quality, but that put me off. I will try again with their customer service once I have another head lamp to replace it. I'm hoping they will try harder to fix my issue next time because they have very interesting lights.


----------



## Durfol

"I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro" , that looks so much better than the coast brand one I have and more versatile.


----------



## rwhitebbq

I'll take the armytek wizard pro. 

Thanks!


----------



## Toolboxkid

I'll take the Armytek wizard pro



Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kst

Hey Doc, moving up on review rankings with pictures!

I'll take the Armytek Wizard Pro, Thank you Armytek.


Awesome!


----------



## thedoc007

dragonhaertt is the randomly chosen winner! Please PM me with your name and shipping address at your earliest convenience.

CJT and kst are alternates.

Thanks again to Armytek for the donation. Some really cool stories/pics/links/videos in the responses - thanks to those who contributed something to keep it interesting!


----------



## thedoc007

I previously did a review for the Thorfire PF01. A couple of things were definitely not ideal...default was to start on high, and strobe as part of the normal mode sequence is almost never a good idea. So when Louise1992 offered me a chance to test out the new version, I jumped on it!

This time the package included both the PF01 (1xAAA) and the PF02 (2xAAA).





As before, all printing is clear, and the anodizing is well done. 









One obvious change is the reflector...before it was a smooth reflector, and there were some rings in the beam. With the update, they went with an light OP (textured) reflector, and now the rings are gone! It didn't particularly bother me before, but after seeing it with an OP reflector, I would not want to go back to the original reflector type. I don't have the first version to compare directly, but throw is still good, especially given the small size of the reflector. More on that later.





The lights have a lot of components in common. The bezel, reflector, window, and tailcap are all identical...in fact you can easily switch components from one light to the other.









This light seems to be a good mod host...VERY easy to take apart, and put back together. No tools are required, and it is simple enough that you would have to try really hard to screw it up.

The light has the same interface as before...tail switch controls both power and mode changes. It is a forward clicky, so momentary-on is easy. Can half-press to cycle through modes quickly, and click the switch to go into constant on. The modes are greatly improved, though. The light now starts on lowest mode (moonlight, .5 lumen rated by manufacturer) and strobe is gone entirely. A MUCH better setup than the previous version. High is 100 lumens for the PF01, and 150 lumens for the PF02. Seems reasonably accurate. No overinflated claims here!

I did my usual water-resistance and drop tests...no problems. Both lights did turn off when dropped directly on the switch...but I just clicked them back on, and no harm done. No contact issues/flickering at any time with either light (it has springs at both ends, so this was not a surprise, but still good to confirm).

I decided to do some outdoor beamshots again. Used the titanium Olight S30...modes actually match up pretty well. It has a one lumen moonlight mode, and a 100 lumen medium.

Because moonlight is fairly low, had to start off at close range...this is basically pointing downward from shoulder height, only a couple feet away. S30 on top, PF02 on bottom.









Medium with the S30 (100 lumens), vs. high on the PF02 (150 lumens).









You can clearly see how well the PF02 throws...for any given brightness, it creates a significantly more intense hotspot than the S30. Not bad when you consider how tiny the reflector is...actual diameter is around twelve millimeters, compared to twenty millimeters on the S30. The XP-E2 LED was an excellent choice!

This shot is at roughly 25 feet...you can see it does quite well, gives you plenty of light to make out even fine detail:





And this shot is roughly 65 feet:





Clearly makes it out there...definitely impressive for a penlight! (Also remember that these shots were not taken in total darkness, it would appear brighter if you had less ambient light.)

I thought the first version (PF01) was pretty good value, but I wouldn't have picked it over my FourSevens penlight, which does have nicer machining. The improvements with this version are pretty significant, though. Both of the major issues I had with the first version are history, and the OP reflector makes the beam much more pleasant. I'm always glad when companies listen to feedback, and Thorfire has done that. Changes were all positive, and the new version is a MUCH better light overall. Not only that, but the price of the PF02 has dropped...it can now be had for under $20. I like the PF02 slightly better...on my sample, tint is better (maybe just the lottery), high is a little brighter, and of course the extra battery will mean a lot more runtime. If you like smaller lights, the PF01 will be a couple bucks cheaper, and still gives you most of the performance. Hard to go wrong either way, for the price.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations dragonhaertt!


----------



## thedoc007

Anyone have some suggestions for a good 1xAA or 1xAAA light? Needs to be inexpensive...$20 absolute max, and around $10 would be better. Familiar with the Fenix E01, Klarus Mi02, Rayus C01, Sunwayman R01A, Nitecore T0, etc. But I'm sure there are others out there I haven't even heard of...


----------



## Double Barrel

thedoc007 said:


> Anyone have some suggestions for a good 1xAA or 1xAAA light? Needs to be inexpensive...$20 absolute max, and around $10 would be better. Familiar with the Fenix E01, Klarus Mi02, Rayus C01, Sunwayman R01A, Nitecore T0, etc. But I'm sure there are others out there I haven't even heard of...



I really like the Olight i3S for 1xAAA. They can be had fairly cheap nowadays...guessing $14-16. I haven't priced them in a while. Pretty fond of my Ti Preon P1 also, but I'm not sure what the Aluminum versions are selling for. The preon is a little big for a single AAA, IMO. That would be my only real complaint with it. 



.


----------



## dragonhaertt

Thanks so much doc and Armytek!
I sent you a PM with my info, just got back from uni and so excited to try out this light!
I'm not very good at writing reviews, but I will write something small about my experience when I get it.
Thanks again!

As for the AAA light, I have bought a Tank 007 - E09 as a gift before, it is really cheap here, pretty small, sturdy and hard to beat price-wise.


----------



## radiopej

thedoc007 said:


> Anyone have some suggestions for a good 1xAA or 1xAAA light? Needs to be inexpensive...$20 absolute max, and around $10 would be better. Familiar with the Fenix E01, Klarus Mi02, Rayus C01, Sunwayman R01A, Nitecore T0, etc. But I'm sure there are others out there I haven't even heard of...


Yeah, you can occasionally find the Olight i3S in that range. I think it's just great.


----------



## radiopej

Thanks for the review, Doc. Seems like a decent little light. I remember thinking the PF01 would be good for my cousin as a safety light. I think the new version is suited fine to flashlight fans, but less useful for general use by people who suddenly need high and don't want to remember how many presses to get it when panicked.


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> Thanks for the review, Doc. Seems like a decent little light. I remember thinking the PF01 would be good for my cousin as a safety light. I think the new version is suited fine to flashlight fans, but less useful for general use by people who suddenly need high and don't want to remember how many presses to get it when panicked.



Yeah, always a trade-off I guess. I don't know anyone who thinks strobe as part of the normal mode sequence is a good idea, though...I like version two a LOT better for that reason alone.

Speaking of the PF01 - let's do a giveaway!

First four people to post "I'm in for the Thorfire PF01" will be in the drawing. USA only please...this light would cost too much to ship internationally.


----------



## radiopej

I like the M20 setup - dedicated strobe from off but not getting in the way once on. This is definitely a cool little light though. Good luck to the entrants.


----------



## desmobob

I'm in for the Thorfire PF01!

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## kst

Quick!!

I'm in for the Thorfire PF01.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

I'm in foe the Thorfire PF-01


----------



## xzel87

Hugsby XP-1,1xAAA penlight, single mode 120 lumen.

So far the best value for the quality, can get for about 5 dollars from Aliexpress...I bought 10 for the bulk discount and with an in store coupon basically got the 10 unit for 40 bucks, and most orders from Aliexpress comes with free tracked airmail shipping.

They also have the 2xAAA version, Hugsby XP-2, same single mode 120 lumen, only slightly more expensive... maybe 60 cents more?

Would post a link but don't think I'm allowed since it is direct to the seller page.

The Lumintop Tool AAA is also a good quality low priced AAA light (14.5 with coupon, normal about 16) with reverse clicky. New 3 mode version takes 10440 and the head and tailcap are Reversible so no need to remove clip which will scratch up body. Self built has a review of the older 2 mode version. There is also a version with magnetic tailcap. Banggood has them cheapest so far I've seen. listing isn't updated though, it's actually the newer 3 mode with xp-g2 for the clicky version. Magnet version same as the one reviewed by selfbuilt, but twisty ui only.

Body can be legoed with preon head and nitecore mt06 head.


----------



## thedoc007

Mr. Nobody said:


> I'm in foe the Thorfire PF-01



Chek yur speling. 

No foes here (I hope).


----------



## chuckhov

I'm in for the Thorfire PF01!


----------



## ronniepudding

I'm in for the Thorfire PF01!


----------



## maro69camaro

I'm in for the Thorfire PF01!


----------



## thedoc007

ronniepudding, your name came up for the PF01. Please PM me with your name and shipping address. Hope to fire off both the Wizard Pro and the PF01 tomorrow.


----------



## thedoc007

dragonhaertt, ronniepudding, your packages are in the mail as of this afternoon.


----------



## ronniepudding

Thanks Doc!


----------



## radiopej

Congrats guys


----------



## dragonhaertt

Awsome, thanks! :buddies:


----------



## thedoc007

Alright, this is probably the last one of these particular lights.

I ordered an Ultrafire Wf-501b 500 lumen reverse clicky, single mode, XM-L2 cool white light. What actually arrived is a three mode XM-L...has strobe and SOS modes also (triple click to activate), but at least the blinky modes are not in the way of normal use. Giveaway comes with a SoShine 3400mAh cell, and a NiteIze adjustable holster if you request it (winner can do that in the same PM with shipping info). 

These lights are surprising good value, in my opinion. They are simple, very easy to operate, very easy to disassemble (I cleaned and lubed the threads already), and reasonably durable. (The one I use frequently at work has been dropped several times onto concrete and metal floors, and still works fine.) I just got done with my basic waterproofing test (simply submerged in a bowl of water, cycled through modes, and left for several minutes to soak), and it kept the water out just fine. Every WF-501b I have owned has had an imperfect reflector, but this one is decidedly better than average. This light does not come with any guarantee, from me or anyone else, but I have tested it out, and everything is working properly.

Your post must include "I'm in for the Ultrafire WF-501b". I'm making this available to anyone, international entries welcome! I will end the giveaway and draw names when I have four entries, so if you want in, be quick. 

Good luck!

(If anyone who has won one of these lights in the past would like to share their thoughts on it, that would be appreciated also.)


----------



## chuckhov

I'm in for the Ultrafire WF-501b!

Thanks Doc!
-Chuck


----------



## svhunter

I'm in for the Ultrafire WF-501b


----------



## gunga

I'm in for the Ultrafire WF-501b


----------



## scwood

"I'm in for the Ultrafire WF-501b"


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov, your name came up! Please PM me with a name and shipping address at your convenience. Also let me know if you want the holster.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'm in for the Ultrafire WF-501b

I bought 3 of these over a 2 month period when I was just beginning to get bit by the Flashaholic bug. For less than $20 I had a flashlight, gun mount and pressure switch. The light worked, but longevity, waterproofing and dependability led me to upgrade after a fairly short time. About three weeks ago, I found one of my 501b's, dropped an 18650 into it and it worked fine. My son now has a new light to try out.


----------



## coachnick

Thank you doc!!!

Coach




thedoc007 said:


> Easiest way to is go to the very beginning of this thread...first two posts have all the info you will need.
> 
> Additional info for this particular giveaway in posts #1993 and #1994.


----------



## chuckhov

Thanks Doc!

A Great Thing you're doing here!

I have long heard about the 501b but have never seen one. - I have heard that it's just about the 'Bang for the Buck' King.

At least for me (thanks to you) it will be For Sure! :twothumbs

:thanks:
-Chuck


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Next up: Fenix TK09.

The light is like new (bought 29-9-2014) but barely used. 

The light has 3 modes: High: 450 lumens, Medium: 130 lumens, Low: 15 lumens. Max. intensity: 13225 candela. 
Always comes on in high! 
Can take CR123's and 18650's. 

No battery included though! (Need it myself  Sorry!) 

To participate post a comment saying ''I'll take the TK09" AND you have to include a reason why you want the light or where you are going to use it for. I will not pick someone based on what they say though. (Saying you just want it as a shelf queen is a valid reason!) 

Will ship internationally. 

Giveaway will end Thursday 02-04-2015 21:00 CentralEuropeanTime (CET).


----------



## radiopej

That is awesome. So great of you to give that up.

As much as I want it because it's a light from a company I love, it'll be much better off with somebody who needs a light in general right now.

I feel so bad not having donated yet like I planned. My candidature this year isn't going as hoped, but one day I'll be able to. Just the existence of this thread is one of those nice little things that makes the world seem a bit nicer.


----------



## rpm00

I'll take the TK09

My primary purpose would be to stash in the family room in case of power outage. The 135 on medium bounced off the stipple ceiling will nicely illuminate the fairly large room.


----------



## Durfol

I'm in for the Ultrafire WF-501b


----------



## Durfol

I'll take the TK09

I like Fenix flashlights


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> I feel so bad not having donated yet like I planned. My candidature this year isn't going as hoped, but one day I'll be able to. Just the existence of this thread is one of those nice little things that makes the world seem a bit nicer.



You shouldn't feel bad...your posts do contribute to the thread, and you can always donate later when your circumstances improve. 



Durfol said:


> I'm in for the Ultrafire WF-501b



That giveaway is over...post #2096 has information about the current giveaway.



Durfol said:


> I like Fenix flashlights



You might want to read Me+Light=Addiction's post again.


----------



## coachnick

I'll take the TK09.....as I have recently been bitten by the light bug I would love this to kick off my new hobby.

I would use it for an everyday light.

Thank you for offering this Me+Light and have a great day!!!

Coach


----------



## Limey Johnson

Im in for a shot at the TK09!


----------



## chuckhov

Hi Limey,

You have Not posted correctly according to the rules, so your entry will not count:-(

You should say: "I'll take the TK09" - It needs to be an exact quote.

Thanks,
-Chuck
PS - Does this mean I'm in for this one too? - Cool


----------



## Limey Johnson

chuckhov said:


> Hi Limey,
> 
> You have Not posted correctly according to the rules, so your entry will not count:-(
> 
> You should say: "I'll take the TK09" - It needs to be an exact quote.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Chuck
> PS - Does this mean I'm in for this one too? - Cool



my Bad!! rules are rules! 

I'll take the TK09

It will make a GREAT start to my girlfriend's addiction!! (she hasn't got an addiction yet, but I'm trying!)


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov, your light is on the way. 

Everybody, rules for this giveaway are in post #2096. Please read it carefully before you post your entry! The current giveaway from Me+Light=Addiction is running for a few days, so there is no rush.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

thedoc007 said:


> chuckhov, your light is on the way.
> 
> Everybody, rules for this giveaway are in post #2096. Please read it carefully before you post your entry! The current giveaway from Me+Light=Addiction is running for a few days, so there is no rush.



Thx Doc for jumping in  I'm really bad at monitoring threads


----------



## Ormbett

I'll take the TK09 cause I have a spare 18650 and dont have a sleeve for it :huh:


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

radiopej said:


> That is awesome. So great of you to give that up.
> 
> As much as I want it because it's a light from a company I love, it'll be much better off with somebody who needs a light in general right now.
> 
> I feel so bad not having donated yet like I planned. My candidature this year isn't going as hoped, but one day I'll be able to. Just the existence of this thread is one of those nice little things that makes the world seem a bit nicer.



Don't feel bad. You probably have other priorities and responsibilities which are more important at this moment. Also if you really want a light don't feel bad about entering a giveaway. It is very thoughtfull of you to say there are people who could use it more, but if you reason like that with everything you can't have anything nice or extra because there will always be someone worse off than you. (That's what I keep telling myself anyway )


----------



## Durfol

I'll try this again(I should read the posts better)

"I'll take the TK09" 

My wife was saying she would like a nice light and this would be good choice.


----------



## SardaoVoador

I'll take the TK09!

I'm trying to win it because ordering it online AND paying customs would be way off my budget. I'm now trying to find a TN4A in Portugal for a boating light and would use this one 'till I get the TN4A. Also trying to mod an inexpensive zoomie, still learning. Would this one be a future mod?


----------



## YW84U

"I'll take the TK09"

If I'm fortunate enough to be selected, then I'll have a light to give to my therapist to use as we work through my flashlight addiction issues 

Thanks to *Me+Light=Addiction !*


----------



## jpil

"I'll take the TK09"

I will use it when i take my dog out for walk.

Thank you for offering this Me+Light.


----------



## desmobob

I'll take the TK09.

I need a light like that for the emergency kit in my fishing boat.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## scwood

I'll take the TK09.You can never have enough flashlights! I would use it in the garage to replace a D Maglight.


----------



## Daba

I'll take the TK09... reason, i'm still in a search for my first led light and this flashlight looks quality and sturdy enough for my job(security) and edc. My only concern is will that throw would be enough for me. Also, for this Fenix i don't have to give half of my monthly salary which i would have to pay for eg. Eagletac G25C2.


----------



## chuckhov

Doc said: "chuckhov, your light is on the way."

That would be me, kind sir, and I Thank You!

-Chuck


----------



## jabe1

"I'll take the TK09".
I need a new light for the tool belt.


----------



## maro69camaro

I'll take the TK09

I would give this away to a friend with no real light


----------



## rwhitebbq

I'll take the TK09 and will use it as candy to entice friends to follow me down the path to flashaholicism.


----------



## mellowhead

"I'll take the TK09"
I could use an emergency light for in the car.


----------



## radiopej

You know what? My friend has been borrowing my light to keep in her car when she heads to outer places to visit friends. I think I'll permanently put one of my lights in her car and replace it with this one. Or potentially put this one in.

Thanks for the kind words guys. 

I'll take the TK09 please.


----------



## LightWalker

This is my review of the Olight S15 that I won in the Giveaway thread.


There are several reviews of the S15 already so l'll try not to bore you with too many details but offer my observations.







I like the stainless steel bezel that protects the front of the light alot and the magnet in the tailcap is very handy when you need both hands and have something metal to stick it to. These features are not found on most lights that cost less than $50.


The clip is tight and aids in finding the side clicky which has a good feel to it.
I like the user interface alot, from off you can get to the mode you desire without cycling through the modes if you have that mode memorized or you want to go directly to moonlight or high mode.


The beam is very smooth with a wide hotspot produced by a XML 2 emitter.







I like that you can add a battery extention tube to use two AA batteries, I got one for this light and it fits in this Ripoffs holster well.







I haven't been using any of my other lights much since I got the Olight S15, I like it that much, the UI and the beam are excellent.


----------



## thedoc007

Thanks for reporting in, LightWalker!

Is that pic just a color inversion in Photoshop, or something else? Looks pretty sweet...


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the TK09. I love Fenix and would use this light for 6 moths to test it's abilities, and then I will give it back to this giveaway thread for someone else to try it out. Wouldn't it be cool if we had several lights that kept recirculating and if you tried a light and really wanted to keep it, then you could put in one of equal value and keep it going...
Sorry, sometimes I type before I think through the thought or idea...


----------



## LightWalker

thedoc007 said:


> Thanks for reporting in, LightWalker!
> 
> Is that pic just a color inversion in Photoshop, or something else? Looks pretty sweet...



You're welcome Doc!

That pic is a negative version done on a Samsung Galaxy Tab 8.4 Pro.


----------



## lunas

"I'll take the TK09"

Because i am getting addicted to collecting them and I can't Justify spending anymore money on lights. I ran out of excuses to get more humm perhaps as a house warming gift for my brother in his new house.


----------



## radiopej

Awesome photo, LightWalker!


----------



## LightWalker

radiopej said:


> Awesome photo, LightWalker!



Thanks radiopej!


----------



## nofearek9

I'm in for the Ultrafire WF-501b , thanks


----------



## ravenraven

I'll take the TK09, I wish I had one of this kind of flashlight since I don't have high output lumens flashlight for use in my neighborhood and around my house


----------



## nofearek9

I'll take the TK09,the light will be used for night walks ,thank you.


----------



## sotos

I'll take the TK09...for rainy days to look for snails!:twothumbs


----------



## tatasal

I'll take the TK09 ! Thanks for the giveaway, very kind of you.


----------



## xcalbr2

I'll take the TK09! 
I dont have a Fenix yet and would like to check them out.
Thanks Doc


----------



## Ti²C

I'll take the tk09 !
I'm curious to test Fenix's tap switch and see how it compares to other interfaces..


----------



## Dubois

I'll take the TK09. I'd be interested in comparing the Fenix quality to similar sized lights (Niwalker NWK550, Klarus XT11, Thrunite TN11, among others).


----------



## thedoc007

Guys, this is getting annoying. The info for this giveaway is in post *#2096*. It is of course up to Me+Light=Addiction to determine who is eligible for the drawing, but as it stands right now, many of you have not followed his instructions.

Also, it is not me giving away the TK09. Me+Light=Addiction is offering it, and is running the giveaway...I am no more involved in this one than anyone else reading the thread.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Yes please include a reason why you would like to win the light. I will not pick determined on the reason you give, it will still be a random drawing however I thought it would be more interesting to read than just I'll take the TK09  
You can just edit your post if you have not included a reason and ofcourse you will still be in the drawing! 

That being said, the more I read my username the more riddiculous it gets.  Ooh well, I was just 14 when I made this account, can't blame me, right?


----------



## g_sintornillos

I'll take the TK09 

I'm a flashaholic. It will be my first Fenix... and the Shelf Queen. 

Thanks!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I'll take the TK09

This rugged light would be great for my trip back to my homeland next year.

Thank you so much.


----------



## jinx626

I'll take the TK09

I never had a TK series before. Heard they are tough!


----------



## recDNA

I'll take the tk09 for my car. Thanks.


----------



## chuckhov

Did I say that I'll take the tk09? - Sorta, I guess in another post, but just to make sure - I would like it, because Fenix is the first good light that I read about years ago, but I always ended up getting something else.

'Almost' bought a PD22ue at introduction, but something else caught my eye...

This might be the only way I will ever get a Fenix

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Jas29

I'll take the TK09

I will give it to my dad to use till his Olight come backs and than it will be my first good flashlight


----------



## mina

I'll take the TK09 and give it to my cousin. This would be a very nice upgrade compared to the one she's currently using.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

I'll Take The TK09! PlZ


----------



## goki

I'm in need of a battery carrier for my cr123 and 18650 batteries so I'll take the TK09.

Having that light-producing function seems like a nice added feature too.


----------



## gunga

I'll take the TK09. I want to mod it to neutral and see how it does! I have very few throwers.


----------



## svhunter

I'll take the TK09 I need a small light to let the kids use at times that doesn't have a 'vn' in the name. Thanks


----------



## aribach

I'll take the tk09. Can never have enough flashlights! And i don't have this one.


----------



## jjp888

I'll take the TK09.
just want to try one.True to say,I hate getting something for free.I believe that only earned things lasts.So if I ever get one I pass it to others. I think I will surely give it away to my old neighbour.He only has a maglite 6d incandasent,which he thinks is very bright!!!


----------



## potpot

I'll take the TK09. My newly harvested laptop batteries are in need of a good home.


----------



## Happpyfeet

"I'll take the TK09". 

Looking for a replacement for my old Costco light for my BOB!

Thanks!


----------



## Telly

I'll take the TK09 -- I'm a newbie in this hobby, and a Fenix would be a great addition to my lights.


----------



## kst

I'll take the TK09.

Would use this light as a backyard checker as it always comes on in high.

Thank you for doing this giveaway Me+Light=Addiction.


----------



## KickTheCAN

I'll take the TK09.

Will use it for when I am working on my car


----------



## dobermann100

I'll take the TK09, simply because I want one!


----------



## Runt

"I'll take the TK09"

Been thinking about another thrower recently and this would be a step up in quality from the solarforce m3 head I was considering. 

Thanks again doc.


----------



## radiopej

This is very generous of Me+Lights=Addiction.


----------



## carling

"I'll take the TK09" because I've never tried the brand.


----------



## ACruceSalus

"I'll take the TK09". 

Because you guys got me addicted and I can't afford.

Thank you Me+Light=Addiction for this generous offer.


----------



## Raven18

I'll take the TK09

I want to replace my TK11 with it


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Giveaway is over, give me a moment and i'll figure out who won the Fenix


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

potpot said:


> I'll take the TK09. My newly harvested laptop batteries are in need of a good home.



I went trough all the post, added everybody to the list who had a valid entry and picked a random number trough random(dot)org and you came out first *potpot*!

Please pm me your shipping details within 48 hours. (the sooner I get it the sooner I can ship the light!)


----------



## Ryp

Congrats potpot!


----------



## ACruceSalus

Congrats potpot and thanks again Me+Light=Addiction. Nice giveaway.


----------



## scwood

Way to go potpot!


----------



## radiopej

Congrats dude! Thanks for running it


----------



## desmobob

ACruceSalus said:


> Congrats potpot and thanks again Me+Light=Addiction. Nice giveaway.



+1!
My sentiments, exactly.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## chuckhov

Hey Doc!

Received my Ultrafire 501b today (PM sent), and I like it a lot!

This means Much More to me than you probably think it does.

You have made me very happy!

Thank You, Sir!
-Chuck


----------



## sotos

Congratulations to the winner.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

The light has been shipped potpot!


----------



## LightWalker

Nice giveaway Me+Light=Addiction - congratulations potpot.


----------



## ven

LightWalker said:


> Nice giveaway Me+Light=Addiction - congratulations potpot.




+1:thumbsup:


----------



## Limey Johnson

awesome giveaway!!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Thrunite Ti (Christmas edition) with XP-L emitter. Full disclosure: this Ti has a slight greenish cast to the tint...not horrible to my eyes, but I know some people are very bothered by it. If you can't deal with that, might want to sit this one out.

Must have a domestic (USA) shipping address to be eligible for this one.

Will take up to eight entries, or end giveaway at 1200 EST (noon) tomorrow, April 5. Hoping to ship Monday morning.

Post must include "I'd like some titanium". Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, anything. No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread.

I'll start...just found this a few days ago. I knew about TinEye (image search), but I was not aware until a couple days ago that they had a color extractor/identifier. I really like the idea...instead of arguing about what color something is, which can be very difficult to describe accurately, two people can independently see for themselves what colors are present, and in what proportion.

http://labs.tineye.com/color/


----------



## desmobob

I'd like some titanium!




Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## thedoc007

You have some very nice pictures, Bob. 

Are they yours? Clearly you have a lot of talent, if so...


----------



## radiopej

That's awesome about TinEye, didn't know about the extra feature.

I saw this light just last night and was amazed. I hope they make an aluminium one too. Love the look of titanium but never knew about gritty threads until I was gifted a titanium light. Still, only a minor inconvenience for a stunning and powerful light. Great job, Doc.

As for something of value to the thread. Hmm, did you know that only around 10% of the cells in your body are "human"? The rest are microorganisms that let you function, and changes in their composition can cause illness and death. Not sure if it's valuable, but I find it incredibly amazing since we mostly still just screen "human" genes for non-infectious illnesses.


----------



## desmobob

thedoc007 said:


> You have some very nice pictures, Bob.
> 
> Are they yours? Clearly you have a lot of talent, if so...



Yes, they're mine, and thank you very much!

The photo above was taken on a canoe camping trip on the Bog River/Low's Lake in NY's Adirondack Park. I was lucky enough to experience two days of glassy calm conditions and an amazing sunset one evening...












Mother Nature did all the hard work... I just pressed the shutter release!

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## radiopej

desmobob said:


> Yes, they're mine, and thank you very much!
> 
> The photo above was taken on a canoe camping trip on the Bog River/Low's Lake in NY's Adirondack Park. I was lucky enough to experience two days of glassy calm conditions and an amazing sunset one evening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mother Nature did all the hard work... I just pressed the shutter release!
> 
> Take it easy,
> Bob


Wow.


----------



## KickTheCAN

I'd like some titanium

So, basically it goes like this, diamonds aren't rare and totally not worth it. Article about it is here

"Diamonds are Bull****"


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> As for something of value to the thread. Hmm, did you know that only around 10% of the cells in your body are "human"? The rest are microorganisms that let you function, and changes in their composition can cause illness and death. Not sure if it's valuable, but I find it incredibly amazing since we mostly still just screen "human" genes for non-infectious illnesses.



Yes, I did know that...but it is info worth sharing. That's why antibiotics should only be used if truly necessary to fight an infection...your body's mass of bacteria is more or less in balance, and some of the good bacteria will get killed off too. Can lead to digestive problems, as one example, and I'm sure there are other potential issues. And that's before we talk about antibiotic resistance and mutations...


----------



## thedoc007

KickTheCAN said:


> So, basically it goes like this, diamonds aren't rare and totally not worth it. Article about it is here
> 
> "Diamonds are Bull****"



I like this one too, in the same vein (caution: some strong language)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5kWu1ifBGU


----------



## mellowhead

I'd like some titanium

http://m.thetyee.ca/Opinion/2015/01/31/Cheap_Oil_Could_Save_Planet/

Thanks Chuck. Darn auto-correct!


----------



## chuckhov

Did I just see a typo? - Better correct it

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## kst

I'd like some titanium, thank you.

Just something funny I came across today:


----------



## Beamhead

I'd like some titanium
http://judythbaker.blogspot.com/


----------



## thedoc007

mellowhead, Beamhead, do you guys have a shipping address inside the USA?


----------



## mellowhead

I do have a USA address to ship to.


----------



## Beamhead

thedoc007 said:


> mellowhead, Beamhead, do you guys have a shipping address inside the USA?


Yes Sir


----------



## dragonhaertt

Nice giveaway again doc, great to see that the funny story/picture condition is adding so much nice things to the thread.
Still eagerly waiting for my flashlight, it's getting warmer again outside and would love to take it for a night walk 
Here is something cool i found today: Drawing on phosphor using a flashlight.


----------



## Dirty wage guy

Id like some titanium! Pleeeeaase!
not much to share except this pic of where I'd love to be right now.

Thanks Doc007 for doing this giveaway!




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## scwood

"I'd like some titanium" Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## jabe1

http://



I'd like some titanium


----------



## morestag

I'd like some titanium


----------



## eraursls1984

I'd like some titanium 
I normally don't get good pics like this, but I thought this came out great. This is where me and my wife walk/run. 




This will is the first time we saw any gators in this lake, and we saw three. We've been going here for about three weeks now.


----------



## thedoc007

Beamhead, your name came up in the random draw! Please PM me with your name and shipping address at your convenience.

Thanks everyone for the fun entries.


----------



## mellowhead

Congrats, Beamhead. And thanks for the draw, doc!


----------



## Poppy

eraursls1984 said:


> I'd like some titanium
> I normally don't get good pics like this, but I thought this came out great. This is where me and my wife walk/run.



Wow!
You walk/run on water?

Happy Easter!


----------



## SuLyMaN

First time participating there 

"I'd like some titanium"


----------



## recDNA

"I'd like some titanium". Happy Easter!


----------



## Beamhead

thedoc007 said:


> Beamhead, your name came up in the random draw! Please PM me with your name and shipping address at your convenience.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the fun entries.


:thanks: :thumbsup: pm sent.


----------



## thedoc007

I hope you guys like small EDC lights...this is a preview of things to come.


----------



## light-modder

Doc, I wanna say thanks real quick for the DVDs I know it was a few weeks ago now. Thanks for the extras too. Especially the USB detector, I'd been wanting one of those so your pretty much the coolest guy in the world right now. Thank you!!


----------



## thedoc007

light-modder said:


> Doc, I wanna say thanks real quick for the DVDs I know it was a few weeks ago now. Thanks for the extras too. Especially the USB detector, I'd been wanting one of those so your pretty much the coolest guy in the world right now. Thank you!!



You are welcome! I'm glad you have a use for the USB detector.


----------



## eraursls1984

thedoc007 said:


> I hope you guys like small EDC lights...this is a preview of things to come.


I got one of those Zeno E03s for my nephew. I got the blue and was going to put orange O-rings on it because he loves the Florida Gators :sick2:but it ended up being purple. He loves it anyway, and the GITD boot. They seem to be good little lights.


----------



## chuckhov

I'm in for the "Cobalt Blue" XENO!

Just dreaming...

Some nice little lights there, Doc!
Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

Chuck, if you haven't already, please check your messages. Haven't received a response from one I sent a couple days ago...just want to make sure there was not an error in transmission.


----------



## radiopej

thedoc007 said:


> I hope you guys like small EDC lights...this is a preview of things to come.


The Maratac and the 47s (is it a 47s next to the Maratac?) look awesome. Getting a Maratac shipped here looked to be too much of a pain back when I was looking to get one. Never seen the Xeno lights before. Somebody's gonna have fun.


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> The Maratac and the 47s (is it a 47s next to the Maratac?) look awesome. Getting a Maratac shipped here looked to be too much of a pain back when I was looking to get one. Never seen the Xeno lights before. Somebody's gonna have fun.



Only one problem...there are no Maratac or FourSevens lights in the picture.

Which ones are you thinking of?


----------



## radiopej

thedoc007 said:


> Only one problem...there are no Maratac or FourSevens lights in the picture.
> 
> Which ones are you thinking of?


The two on the bottom left. The steel one looked like a Maratac, my apologies. I wasn't sure what the black one was. I know I've seen it somewhere but the style made me think 47s.


----------



## radiopej

I'm an idiot, I think it's a Thrunite. And a Lumintop Tool!

I think that's why I knew it - it was part of a giveaway a short while ago and I went crazy Googling it. I just love how it looks like a big flashlight shrunk down.

Sorry about the mistake.


----------



## thedoc007

The silver one is another titanium Thrunite Ti. The black one to the right is a Lumintop Tool AAA.

Edit: you beat me to it anyway, heh. Just needed a second look.


----------



## thedoc007

Beamhead, your package is in the mail.


----------



## Beamhead

thedoc007 said:


> Beamhead, your package is in the mail.


:thanks::twothumbs


----------



## recDNA

Did someone already win the titanium?


----------



## jpil

Beamhead was the winner.


----------



## ACruceSalus

eraursls1984 said:


> I got one of those Zeno E03s for my nephew. I got the blue and was going to put orange O-rings on it because he loves the Florida Gators :sick2:but it ended up being purple. He loves it anyway, and the GITD boot. They seem to be good little lights.



Those are nice lights. I received one last year from Doc's thread from an anonymous donor and it has the Nichia High CRI LED. I love it. 

Doc, I'm stunned by your generosity. It's amazing how a little generosity has a big impact on others. Much like a fulcrum.


----------



## thedoc007

recDNA said:


> Did someone already win the titanium?



Yes, I wanted that one to go quickly, which is why I limited the number of entries. Winner announced in post #2199, and it was shipped this morning.

As you may have read, though, there are lots more small EDC lights to come, including another titanium Thrunite Ti. Stay tuned.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

This is a three-part giveaway. Two of them are available strictly for domestic shipping, and one is available for international shipping as well (keeps costs down, and still allows everyone to participate). 

I'll take the first twelve valid responses, do a random drawing to determine the winners, and then let people pick which one they want. Plan to have this all sorted out by Friday, so I can ship them all at the same time. Your prompt responses will help in that regard.

*Post must include "I am in for an EDC light". Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, anything. No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. *

First item is a Fenix E01, purple in color. One of the toughest little lights you can buy. Single mode twisty.

Second item is an L3 Illumination L10 AA, with a cool white XP-G2 emitter, brilliant orange in color. Four mode twisty, always starts in firefly mode.

Third item is an iTP A3 EOS, upgraded version, with three modes. Black in color.

This is a new method, so if I forgot anything, or need to make it more clear, let me know.


----------



## nofearek9

I am in for an EDC light







thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## coachnick

*I am in for an EDC light.

My story....I am new to lights, do not have one as of yet and am looking for an EDC light. Currently I am sitting in my classroom and was going through the forum looking for things to read up on (bascially procrastinating) when I got the notification for this contest. Hopefully I am successful as the three lights up for grabs are nice.

thedoc007....thanks again for running a contest,

Coach*


----------



## mina

I am in for an EDC light


----------



## gunga

I am in for an EDC light

I'd like to throw in a few pics of my sinner tri Edc build. Heatsink before and after prep.


----------



## ACruceSalus

*"I am in for an EDC light"

Life is shorter than you think. Never miss an opportunity to show someone love.

Alzheimer's disease doesn't just strike old people. An estimated 5% of those with the disease are under 65 years old. It is the sixth leading cause of death in the US. Most people think of it as just memory loss but when the brain is being destroyed it affects every system in the body in unpredictable ways including personality and behavior.*


----------



## mellowhead

I am in for an EDC light

Some silly entertainment:
www.pointerpointer.com


----------



## eraursls1984

I am in for an EDC light

If I get the orange one it would go to the other nephew who is a Gator fan(boo!). If purple then it would go to one of my nieces. If black it would go to my youngest nephew who loves flashlights (not a Gator fan, FSU all the way for this one). Christmas 2013 we got him a Thomas the train light. I think he might be ready for a big boy light now, he no longer points them directly in your eyes, lol. Last but not least, if I don't win this time there's always hope for the titanium thrunite, but that would be all mine!


----------



## Happpyfeet

* "I am in for an EDC light".

Before and after I win the EDC!

*


----------



## Double Barrel

I am in for an EDC light.

Here's a pic I shot with my phone while driving locally about a month ago. Not exactly sure what was going on, but I thought it was pretty cool. Maybe a sign from above? Aliens? Notice the UFO (little black spec) in the pic. I snapped maybe 6-7 pics. The object is in all pics. It was moving slightly. I initially thought it was a bird. The more I look at the pics, I'm starting to think it's something else. 
* Play Twilight music


----------



## recDNA

ACruceSalus said:


> *"I am in for an EDC light"
> 
> Life is shorter than you think. Never miss an opportunity to show someone love.
> 
> Alzheimer's disease doesn't just strike old people. An estimated 5% of those with the disease are under 65 years old. It is the sixth leading cause of death in the US. Most people think of it as just memory loss but when the brain is being destroyed it affects every system in the body in unpredictable ways including personality and behavior.*


+1000

I am in for an edc light


----------



## jpil

I am in for an edc light.


----------



## ronniepudding

I am in for an EDC light... I've been looking for a good light for my 5-year-old daughter....



... and I've pretty much settled on a Fenix E01 as the ideal light for her. I think the purple E01 would be a perfect match. 

BTW, thanks very much (to Thorfire, and to you Doc) for the Thorfire PF01! I played with it a bit and gave it to my mom, who needed a decent light with a clicky switch. She will put it to good use.


----------



## scwood

* "I am in for an EDC light" I am # 13 but someone may back out. i could use a edc light for my cousin. 
*


----------



## jabe1

I am in for an EDC light.

Gotta love a true EDC light, AAA of course.


----------



## ravenraven

I am in for EDC light, I wish I can have one for my wife


----------



## dc38

Double Barrel said:


> I am in for an EDC light.
> 
> Here's a pic I shot with my phone while driving locally about a month ago. Not exactly sure what was going on, but I thought it was pretty cool. Maybe a sign from above? Aliens? Notice the UFO (little black spec) in the pic. I snapped maybe 6-7 pics. The object is in all pics. It was moving slightly. I initially thought it was a bird. The more I look at the pics, I'm starting to think it's something else.
> * Play Twilight



Looks like a HAARP experiment...


----------



## thedoc007

scwood, mina, gunga, your names came up! (recDNA's entry was not valid, since he provided no content...no pic, story, video, etc., which is why scwood was included in the drawing.)

Double Barrel and nofearek9 are alternates, if anyone fails to respond in a timely fashion. 

scwood, you have first pick. Let me know which one you want! Might as well just post your preference here, and then PM with shipping details.

*Edit: well, crap. I screwed that up...scwood did not provide any content either. Let's just move it down one slot...mina, you have the first pick, then gunga, then Double Barrel. nofearek9 is still the alternate, should anyone not respond in a timely manner.*


----------



## thedoc007

Guys, I apologize. Usually I do a better job than this (at least I hope so). Obviously I hurried this one too much, and didn't do the proper checking. Won't happen again.


----------



## Double Barrel

Your doing a fine job, doc! We all make a mistake now and again. Thanks for continuing with this thread. Your a pretty awesome dude.

*Edit: address sent via pm.


----------



## thedoc007

Double Barrel said:


> We all make a mistake now and again.



True enough. But I create the rules (at least in part) specifically to ensure fairness. If I don't get that right, it is a failure on my part. No excuses.

If nothing else, though, I can learn from this mistake. Should make the other upcoming giveaways of this type run more smoothly.


----------



## chuckhov

Double Barrel,

Congrats on the EDC!

You said: "I initially thought it was a bird. The more I look at the pics, I'm starting to think it's something else."

Well, it's definitely an UFO. - Think about it... If You can't identify it, and We can't either, then it remains Unidentified... and, since it is a Flying Object, it Is an "*U*nidentified *F*lying *O*bject".

Nice! 

Have a Great Night!

-Chuck


----------



## Beamhead

thedoc007 said:


> Guys, I apologize. Usually I do a better job than this (at least I hope so). Obviously I hurried this one too much, and didn't do the proper checking. Won't happen again.


A guy who creates and runs a thread that "gives" items away (mostly out of his pocket) apologizes when he has a hiccup? 
No apology needed Sir. :bow:


----------



## chuckhov

Maybe we should just go ahead and 'fire' the Doc?

Nah!

Seems to be doing a pretty reasonable job to me

Doc - You are too kind to us, and too hard on yourself.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## mellowhead

Doc, you are indeed exceedingly kind and fair to all of us. Kudos to you, sir! 

And generous! Both with your personal giveaways, and with your time. It must be no small effort to continue to do this, especially when you are also running draws here on behalf of dealers and manufacturers. Thanks for all your effort and goodies - and thanks as well to everyone else who has donated in this thread. What a load of fun this is!


----------



## Ormbett

The first two parts are domestic only? (unclear to me, sorry).


----------



## thedoc007

Ormbett said:


> The first two parts are domestic only? (unclear to me, sorry).



I didn't specify which light is available for international shipping...just that I would only ship one outside the country. If someone outside the USA gets first pick, as in this case, he or she can choose among all three. The next two people will need domestic addresses, and pick from the remaining two lights. 

If you have a better suggestion for how to phrase it, feel free to PM me or post here again.


----------



## scwood

thedoc007 said:


> scwood, mina, gunga, your names came up! (recDNA's entry was not valid, since he provided no content...no pic, story, video, etc., which is why scwood was included in the drawing.)
> 
> Double Barrel and nofearek9 are alternates, if anyone fails to respond in a timely fashion.
> 
> scwood, you have first pick. Let me know which one you want! Might as well just post your preference here, and then PM with shipping details.
> 
> *Edit: well, crap. I screwed that up...scwood did not provide any content either. Let's just move it down one slot...mina, you have the first pick, then gunga, then Double Barrel. nofearek9 is still the alternate, should anyone not respond in a timely manner.*



I thought this was content (* i could use a edc light for my cousin)I will be more specific next time! this forum want let me attach my pics!*


----------



## mina

Yey, I got first pick! I'd like the iTP A3 EOS please. 

*thedoc007*, my browser seems to be having problems with PMs so I'll send my details as soon as I get home. Thank you!


----------



## gunga

Oh AWESOME! Can I choose this one?

L3 Illumination L10 AA, with a cool white XP-G2 emitter

Doc, I will PM details. I sold all my L3's and regretted it.


----------



## thedoc007

mina said:


> Yey, I got first pick! I'd like the iTP A3 EOS please.
> 
> *thedoc007*, my browser seems to be having problems with PMs so I'll send my details as soon as I get home. Thank you!



Still have not received any PM. Did you already send the message?


----------



## mina

thedoc007 said:


> Still have not received any PM. Did you already send the message?



Sorry for the delay. PM sent!


----------



## gunga

Thanks so much Doc!

Okay folks, I'll be contributing some modding supplies soon, there I said it, now I have to go through with it!

So, I ask that other people contribute too! Doc can't provide for all giveaways!


----------



## Beamhead

Got my titanium Doc, did you mean to include the eneloop? Very nice light, we need to figure what we can get you. Do you have the CPF 15th Anniversary light? You must answer. 


edit: lol the inside of the tin smells like Bengay.


----------



## thedoc007

Beamhead said:


> Got my titanium Doc, did you mean to include the eneloop? Very nice light, we need to figure what we can get you. Do you have the CPF 15th Anniversary light? You must answer.
> 
> 
> edit: lol the inside of the tin smells like Bengay.



Yes, I (virtually) always include a battery/cell. If anyone has received a light from me without, it is only because I forgot to include one. (Don't think it has happened, but I can't be one hundred percent sure.)

I do not have the CPF 15th anniversary light, nor do I want it...but thanks for the thought!

That smell is Frog Lube...I mostly use Nyogel, but I picked up a tube of Frog Lube for cheap recently. Have been trying it out on lots of different lights. I like the smell, and supposedly it is non-toxic...but I did make a mess the first few times I used it. It is MUCH less viscous than the Nyogel grease I had been using.


----------



## Beamhead

thedoc007 said:


> I do not have the CPF 15th anniversary light, nor do I want it...but thanks for the thought!


Strike 1 for me, what do you like/want..........work with me here. I know you did not start this generous thread to get things in return and I respect that, but I know where you live.


----------



## thedoc007

Beamhead said:


> Strike 1 for me, what do you like/want..........work with me here. I know you did not start this generous thread to get things in return and I respect that, but I know where you live.



Several hundred people have read this thread, at the absolute minimum. It has almost 100,000 views, and although I might be half of those , the remainder is still a large number. So far (edit) eleven people have contributed (individuals, not counting manufacturer donations in that number), if I counted correctly. These people have been very generous, no question, and I'm sure some of the readers are unable to contribute, or simply don't have a large collection, but it seems to me there are many others who could spare a light (or charger, cells, or random item) without missing it too dearly.

What I'd really like is for more people to get involved on the giving side. If I see something I really like, I can enter in the giveaway like anyone else.


----------



## thedoc007

Instant giveaway: Sunwayman R01A, maroon/burgundy in color. 

First person with a domestic (USA) address to post "I'll take the Sunwayman R01A" will get it. Post here, refresh and confirm you were first, and send me a PM with your name and shipping address. If I don't get a response within about twenty minutes, it will wait for another time. Headed to the post office shortly.


----------



## bdogps

Dang... Im in Australia


----------



## Anybodysguess

I'll take the sunwayman r01a


----------



## thedoc007

First post office I went to this morning was closed due to a power outage, but I persevered :thumbsup:. mina, gunga, Double Barrel, Anybodysguess, your packages are in the mail.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

This is a three-part giveaway. Two of them are available strictly for domestic shipping, and one is available for international shipping as well (keeps costs and paperwork down, and still allows everyone to participate). I am not specifying which light is available for international shipping...just that I will only ship one outside the country. If someone outside the USA wins first pick, for example, he or she can choose among all three lights. The next two people will need domestic addresses, and pick from the remaining two lights. 

I'll take the first twelve valid responses, do a random drawing to determine the winners, and then let people pick which one they want. Each winner will have the standard forty-eight hours to respond, or I will move to the next person on the list.

*Post must include "I am in for an EDC light". Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. *Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also. 

First item is a Fenix E01, gold in color. One of the toughest little lights you can buy. Single mode twisty.

Second item is a Nitecore Tube, blue in color. A truly excellent keychain light with an on-board battery (micro-USB cable not included).

Third item is another titanium Thrunite Ti, with XP-L emitter. Three mode twisty, always starts in firefly.

Good luck!


----------



## coachnick

*I am in for an EDC light.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?399206-What-Is-The-Best-EDC-Light-Under-100 ......still havent decided

If I win I'll post an unboxing vid as this would be my first light.

Good luck to all (including me, fingers crossed),

Coach

p.s. thanks for yet another giveaway*


----------



## ACruceSalus

*"I am in for an EDC light".

If you've ever wonder what it means when someone says that you're their second cousin three times removed then this chart will tell you.

*http://genealogy.about.com/library/nrelationshipchart.htm

If you are of European descent then you are most likely related to me!

http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2013/0508/How-closely-related-are-we-to-each-other


----------



## chuckhov

I am in for an EDC light!


A Trip to Walmart:


You are in the middle of some kind of project around the house.
Mowing the lawn, putting a new fence in, painting the living room, or 
whatever. You are hot and sweaty. Covered in dirt or paint. You have
your old work clothes on. You know the outfit, shorts with the hole in
crotch, old t-shirt with a stain from who knows what, and an old pair of 
tennis shoes.


Right in the middle of this great home improvement project you
realize you need to run to Wal-Mart to get something to help complete
the job.


Depending on your age you might do the following: 




In your 20's:


Stop what you are doing. Shave, take a shower, blow dry your
hair, brush your teeth, floss, and put on clean clothes. Check yourself
in the mirror and flex. Add a dab of your favorite cologne because you 
never know, you just might meet some hot chick while standing in the
checkout lane. You went to school with the pretty girl running the
register.




In your 30's:
Stop what you are doing, put on clean shorts and shirt. Change
shoes. You married the hot chick so no need for much else. Wash your
hands and comb your hair. Check yourself in the mirror. Still got it.
Add a shot of your favorite cologne to cover the smell. The cute girl
running the register is the kid sister to someone you went to school
with.




In your 40's:
Stop what you are doing. Put a sweatshirt that is long enough to 
cover the hole in the crotch of your shorts. Put on different shoes
and a hat. Wash your hands. Your bottle of Brute Cologne is almost empty
so you don't want to waste any of it on a trip to Wal-Mart. Check 
yourself in the mirror and do more sucking in than flexing. The spicy
young thing running the register is your daughter's age and you feel weird
thinking she is spicy.




In your 50's:
Stop what you are doing. Put a hat on, wipe the dirt off your
hands onto your shirt. Change shoes because you don't want to get dirt
in your new sports car. Check yourself in the mirror and you swear not to 
wear that shirt anymore because it makes you look fat. The cutie running
the register smiles when she sees you coming and you think you still
have it. Then you remember the hat you have on is from your buddy's 
bait shop and it says, "I Got Worms".




In your 60's:
Stop what you are doing. No need for a hat anymore. Hose the
dog crap off your shoes. The mirror was shattered when you were in 
your 50's. You hope you have underwear on so nothing hangs out the
hole in your pants. The girl running the register may be cute but you
don't have your glasses on so you are not sure. 




In your 70's:
Stop what you are doing. Wait to go to Wal-Mart until they have
your prescriptions ready too. Don't even notice the dog crap on your
shoes. The young thing at the register smiles at you because you remind 
her of her grandfather.




In your 80's:
Stop what you are doing. Start again. Then stop again. Now you
remember that you needed to go to Wal-Mart. Go to Wal-Mart and wander 
Around trying to think what it is you are looking for. Burp out loud
and you think someone called out your name. The old lady that greeted
you at the front door went to school with you. 




In your 90's:
Stop what you are doing.


Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Happpyfeet

*"I am in for an EDC light".

A look at where the QWERTY came from--since we all use it everyday! 

http://www.ideafinder.com/history/inventions/qwerty.htm


*


----------



## gunga

I am in for an EDC light. If I actually win I'll pass on another Edc to keep it fair. 

Anyone for tri Edc glow stickers?







Also, for those looking for a suspension clip. here is the real tec one vs a Cnq copy. Try and spot the differences.


----------



## rpm00

I am in for an EDC light

Alan Turing, one of the inventors of the computer and one of the key people that helped defeat the nazis by cracking their Enigma code they used to communicate with the u boats, committed suicide because he was persecuted for being gay.


----------



## mellowhead

*I am in for an EDC light

This is a really cool universe exploration game, and totally free!
*spaceengine.org


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I am in for an EDC light.
Keep a few feminine napkins in your cars glove box. In an emergency when someone is bleeding they make an excellent pressure dressing and very inexpensive. In another type of emergency your wife may thank you.


----------



## coachnick

delete


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> Also, for those looking for a suspension clip. here is the real tec one vs a Cnq copy. Try and spot the differences.



Pretty subtle. Think I may need to phone an expert on that one.

All, please avoid quoting the key phrase from another post. I do a search to find valid posts...if your name comes up twice, you will be disqualified. I know it might seem petty, but I'm trying to be consistent...and some of the giveaways span multiple pages and dozens of posts. Much easier for me when I don't need to parse each post...just find and go. Thanks!


----------



## recDNA

I'm in for an EDC light.


----------



## eraursls1984

I am in for an EDC light

I thought this was funny (my wife did not). She just got done washing her Highlander less than an hour before this.


----------



## ronniepudding

I am in for an EDC light. 

Here's the story of the original composer of "Louie, Louie", one of the most recorded and performed rock n roll songs of all time.

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/ar...ialflow&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=social


----------



## jabe1

I am in for an EDC light.

http://



it's a dog's life...
I wish I could relax this well.


----------



## thedoc007

Multiple posts have an incorrect key phrase. Please check again! Many of your posts will not be counted as they are now.


----------



## srvctec

I am in for an EDC light. My modded EDC light.






Zebralight SC32w with d-ring lanyard attachment, magnet on the tail cap with a carbon fiber cover and a bite grip. Just completed all these mods today.


----------



## nofearek9

I am in for an EDC light.




http://www.polymathproducts.co.uk/portfolio/edc-fire-kit/


----------



## potpot

I am in for an EDC light


----------



## mina

I am in for an EDC light


----------



## rpm00

Delete


----------



## Bruno28

I am in for an EDC light Please 

My other hobby, but this guy uses it for different purpose  :



And something just interesting, at least it was to me:
<a href="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RaGUW1d0w8g&index=2&list=LLJRRVgX25rHYBYrQ CyZUa7Q" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">


----------



## Ormbett

*I am in for an EDC light





*


----------



## thedoc007

rpm00, eraursls1984, chuckhov, your names came up!

jabe1 and ronniepudding are alternates, should anyone not respond in a timely manner, or pass on the remaining lights.

rpm00, you are up first. Post your choice here, please, and then PM me with your name/shipping address at your earliest convenience.


----------



## coachnick

DOH !!!! :sigh:

Missed out again.....congrats to the winners. Enjoy your new toys!

Coach


----------



## Happpyfeet

Great giveaway! Content was interesting and sometimes humorous to read/view! Congrats to everybody!


----------



## eraursls1984

Woo-hoo! If rpm00 doesn't pick the thrunite I'll take it, or the Fenix E01 if rpm00 chooses the Thrunite. Thanks Doc!


----------



## gunga

Congrats guys!!


----------



## rpm00

Woo!!! So happy for this one! I'll take the Thrunite ti please. I have both of the others already. I'm in Canada and will PM my address. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## thedoc007

rpm00, the Ti is yours. PM sent...you forgot something.

eraursls1984, the E01 is yours. Need to see that PM with name/shipping address.

chuckhov, the Tube is yours if you want it. Likewise, need a PM with your info.


----------



## chuckhov

Thank you!

I remember when the 'Tube' first came out that I didn't realise just what it was that I was looking at.

The name 'Tube' did nothing for me to help describe it - I remember staring at the photo with nothing of scale to guide me, wondering: "What is that thing? - How Big is it? - What is it for? - What does it want to eat?" :thinking:

Now, :thanks: to you, Doc, I get to discover first-hand! 

-Chuck


----------



## jpil

Congrats guys!

Great giveaway!

Missed out again


----------



## Poppy

Congratulations guys!

I am just sitting here, at my roll-top desk, smiling. 

I have a 2D cell 3 emitter, dollar store light in pieces, trying to learn about the electronics that it uses. It has two transistors, two resistors, and a capacitor. I see that at some points it jumps the voltage up to 3.7 volts. I'm wondering if I can swap in some cree emitters or not.

I'm smiling because on top of the roll-top I have a penlight, and on the desk proper, I have 4 18650 lights, my key-chain with a AAA light attached, and then the one in pieces, and my grandson came in from outside and asked... "do you have a light?" His almost immediate response was... "Oh Yeah!" as he grabbed the penlight from the top, turned it on, and ran out the door.

It's the little things that make me smile. :thumbsup:
I hope you can relate.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live! A Sunwayman P25C, donated by Sunwayman. (Yes, this one is direct from the manufacturer.)









I will provide a Keeppower 3400mAh 18650 with the light. Otherwise it has the typical accessories - lanyard, pocket clip, spare O-rings, spare switch cover, warranty and registration cards. 

You guys can look up the specs easily enough, so I'm not going to go over all the details. If you enter to win this light, you agree that you will submit a brief review here in this thread (and I'd suggest you also post the review here). No need to be technical, but take a few pics if you can, and share your thoughts on the light. Emphasis on real world use.

I will say that it has some of the smoothest threads I have felt in a while, and anodizing appears to be top notch. I used at for a few days at work, just to get a feel for it, and it did the job well. (I borrowed the PD32UE holster for the duration - pocket clip doesn't do it for me. If you do use the clip, I'd suggest super-gluing it to the light...it can pop off without too much force.)

This giveaway is available to anyone, foreign and domestic. 

I will take entries until 2300 EST Thursday, April 16. Winner will be determined by random draw.

*Your post must include "I'll take the Sunwayman P25C" to be eligible. Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. *No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also.

Good luck, and thanks to Elaine at Sunwayman for providing the light!


----------



## srvctec

*I'll take the Sunwayman P25C*

Thanks for this awesome giveaway, doc! I don't own any 18650 lights, so it would be cool to finally own one.

Want to know pretty much anything and everything about batteries? My go-to place is http://batteryuniversity.com/


----------



## chuckhov

Doc is giving you the battery and postage, but let's not forget Sunwayman too, right, Doc?

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## coachnick

*I'll take the Sunwayman P25C.

http://www.absurdtrivia.com/trivia/useless-trivia/ .....if you're really bored.

Doc....thanks (again) for running this contest on a really nice light.

Fingers crossed (again),

Coach*


----------



## thedoc007

srvctec said:


> I don't own any 18650 lights, so it would be cool to finally own one.
> 
> Want to know pretty much anything and everything about batteries? My go-to place is http://batteryuniversity.com/



Yep, Battery University is great. Just be aware that some of the articles are not kept up to date...sometimes their numbers can be pretty far removed from modern tech.

How in the world does a ten year member of CPF not have an 18650-based light! You need to get on that, man!



chuckhov said:


> Doc is giving you the battery and postage, but let's not forget Sunwayman too, right, Doc?



Quite right. Sunwayman donated the light...credit where credit is due. Plus, in exchange for my contribution, I got to try it out first! I view it as an opportunity, not a sacrifice. Saves me a lot of money, while still allowing me to handle a large selection of lights.


----------



## P40

Longtime lurker, first time poster. Seems like a good time to jump in! :wave:
"*I'll take the Sunwayman P25C"
*I would do my best for a review*.* I've got photo skills!
I've been reading this: http://www.allaboutbatteries.com/history-of-batteries.html


----------



## srvctec

thedoc007 said:


> How in the world does a ten year member of CPF not have an 18650-based light! You need to get on that, man!



Well, I was all about convenience and 10 years ago, ALL my EDC lights up until about 3-4 years ago were all AA based or AA/14500. Then I *finally* tried a CR123 light and since then my EDC light battery of choice has been CR123/RCR123. I just realized I mistakenly said I don't own any 18650, but finally remembered I have one mounted on my shotgun but haven't had it out of the safe for over a year. It's a tactical weapon light and much too large for pocket carry.


----------



## radiopej

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C please.

Nematodes are so common that it is theorised if you removed all life and natural structures on earth suddenly, you'd retain their ghostly outline (except for graviry).


----------



## flycbyrd

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C please
http://youtu.be/jJLeuKApu0E


----------



## ravenraven

*I'll take the Sunwayman P25C

Small light with good brightness, multi purpose light

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRKm6uwoPQ8
*


----------



## ACruceSalus

*"I'll take the Sunwayman P25C"

**Pi has been calculated to over 1 trillion digits but we only need 39 to measure the circumference of the Universe within the width of one hydrogen atom.
*
https://youtu.be/FpyrF_Ci2TQ


----------



## nofearek9

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C


----------



## dc38

ACruceSalus said:


> *"I'll take the Sunwayman P25C"
> 
> **Pi has been calculated to over 1 trillion digits but we only need 39 to measure the circumference of the Universe within the width of one hydrogen atom.
> *
> https://youtu.be/FpyrF_Ci2TQ



That which has no end is used to find the length of that which has no beginning. Poetic


----------



## Happpyfeet

*I'll take the Sunwayman P25C

I've never given much thought about dropping solid obects into a liquid. This kind of puts things in perspective: 

*


----------



## timbo114

* "I'll take the Sunwayman P25C"

Have you ever seen a deer picking apples?
They use my tree as a fruit market.

*


----------



## tatasal

*I'll take the Sunwayman P25C

a light that I can put in a belt holster or pocket is the most useful light in my collection, and this light qualifies as one.*


----------



## lunas

*I'll take the Sunwayman P25C

*https://youtu.be/nbiCLHneyaA


----------



## Ormbett

*I'll take the Sunwayman P25C




*


----------



## Henk4U2

*I'll take the Sunwayman P25C *(please?)


I don't lie when I say: I'm a magpie for shiny things.
Well ...... as a matter of fact, I like shiny things.
Contrary to popular belief: real magpies don't like shiny things. They even fear them!

Studies have revealed this: http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-28797519


----------



## andreaszogr

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=cEdHTUi6gUY


----------



## thedoc007

P40 said:


> Longtime lurker, first time poster. Seems like a good time to jump in! :wave:



You don't have PM privileges until you have several posts...so better get a few more posts in before the giveaway ends.


----------



## Poppy

"I'll take the Sunwayman P25C"

Doc, and Sunwayman, 
Thank you for the opportunity. :thumbsup:

I have recently been gifted a Sunwayman D40C and I am impressed with the quality of the light. If I happen to win, I'll be happy to do a review.

I have been a "Star Trek" fan since its inception, when its' pilot first aired. There is a quote in the episode "Shore Leave" that is perhaps my favorite of all time, it allows me to justify -wanting to PLAY- and silly things like flashaholisim 

The quote is at 40 minutes into this video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uR3wohpDB_g

Kirk: "The more complex the mind... the greater the need for the simplicity of play"


----------



## SuLyMaN

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C. Cheers.


----------



## thedoc007

eraursls1984, still waiting on your PM with name and address. I know which light you are getting, but I can't mail it without a destination...


----------



## eraursls1984

thedoc007 said:


> rpm00, the Ti is yours. PM sent...you forgot something.
> 
> eraursls1984, the E01 is yours. Need to see that PM with name/shipping address.
> 
> chuckhov, the Tube is yours if you want it. Likewise, need a PM with your info.


Thanks Doc, but I think I'm going to let someone else take my place for this. Thanks for your time and effort.


----------



## thedoc007

eraursls1984 said:


> Thanks Doc, but I think I'm going to let someone else take my place for this. Thanks for your time and effort.



Ok. You can disregard my last PM, then. 

jabe1, you are next in line! If you want the Fenix E01, shoot me a PM with your name and shipping address.


----------



## YW84U

*"I'll take the Sunwayman P25C"*

Maybe flashlights will not be needed as much in the future?

http://phys.org/news/2015-03-group-light-emitting-electrochemical-cell-textiles.html

Thanks to Sunwayman for the light and to Doc for everything that you do!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## prnguinpoo

thedoc007 said:


> Ok. You can disregard my last PM, then.
> 
> jabe1, you are next in line! If you want the Fenix E01, shoot me a PM with your name and shipping address.



if not.... then it could kick start my collection and addiction...
* I'll take the Sunwayman P25C*


----------



## chuckhov

Hey all,

I just won the Nitecore Tube, so I'm not going to be entering this drawing. - I already feel bad enough winning *twice*, and if I should win again...well... I might even get Shot! 
I would however like to do my part in contributing to the thread, by showing you all something that I think I would really Love to have:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwz1cfN6c0Q



Thought about starting a whole new thread about it, but then thought that since this is predominantly a Flashlight Forum, it might not fit.

Then I thought of Doc's thread (and heard a little voice in my ear saying): "Hey - Put it on Mikey's...er, Doc's Thread - Doc's thread will take anything!".

Or Not!: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pag0SD1MA8Y :duck:

So there ya go... Hi Doc! :wave:

-Chuck


----------



## gunga

Don't feel bad entering, because if you win, you should contribute to the give-away to keep it going!



I'm doing that soon. Just have to gather the stuff for some giveaways.


----------



## jpil

*I'll take the Sunwayman P25C*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bbMBRTy9-1k


----------



## Daba

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C.


----------



## desmobob

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C.

PZL Wilga 35A STOL aircraft. (Polish, with Russian radial engine; cool leading edge slats on the big plank wing.)











And my little electric R/C model of it:




Thanks for the give-away,
Bob


----------



## recDNA

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C
only a month ago


----------



## SardaoVoador

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C!


[h=1]Flashlight Weapon Makes Targets Throw Up
http://www.foxnews.com/story/2007/08/07/flashlight-weapon-makes-targets-throw-up/[/h]


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov said:


> I would however like to do my part in contributing to the thread, by showing you all something that I think I would really Love to have:



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=elbU4xPoxM4

Still want it? It is pretty cool...I just don't know how often I would use it.


----------



## chuckhov

Hi Doc,

The full size one does seem to be a bit unmanageable, but the 'mini' one that is coming out in the fall is what I really like. - $100.

The mini is: 3.75” W x 5.5” H x .875” T, and 250 lumens.

I might use the new (vaporware) Fenix 18650 Camping Lantern (CL125?) more, and it's probably somewhat cheaper.

What can I say? - The gun writer Elmer Keith once said: "I'm for Any Sport that Burns Powder"

I like lights - Mainly, anything that makes light portable, to bring light where there was only darkness before.

Us Flashaholics gotta get our fix somewhere, and as for me, I think that this thing is really cool!

JMHO, and thanks for yours!
-Chuck


----------



## lighten-the-darkness

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C


----------



## martinaee

*
I'll take the Sunwayman P25C *!

--------------------------------

Here is something you all might like. This past Sunday I did some night photography light-painting landscapes with a Fenix E50. This is my favorite shot of the night.


----------



## thedoc007

Going off on a tangent here...you can safely ignore this post. Just wanted to give a shout-out to Fenix Lighting. 

My Fenix PD32UE had a problem with the retaining ring getting loose...the first time I secured it OK, but I wasn't paying attention, and I started trying to screw it in the wrong way (you turn counter-clockwise to tighten, which was NOT what I am used to doing). It worked for several months, but the second time it came loose, I couldn't get it secure either way...threads were partially stripped, and wouldn't hold the switch in place properly. 

So, I figured I would contact the manufacturer, and see if they could send me a new tailcap. Did a Google search, and Fenix Lighting came up first...I thought they were the manufacturer. Sent them an e-mail explaining the issue, and asked if they could send me the parts. (I figured there was no reason to send out the whole light...after all, the body is just fine.) They got back to me fairly quickly, explained they were a distributor, not the manufacturer, but offered to fix it if I sent them the light (to Denver, Colorado). I explained the issue much as I have here...and they agreed to just send me the tailcap assembly. I had offered to PayPal for the costs of parts and shipping, but I never got any response to that part of my message. Today I checked my mail, and I had a brand new tailcap/switch! Remember, they did not sell me the light...they did not make me ship it to them...AND they sent me the parts for FREE! If they were trying to make a good impression, they certainly succeeded! I'm definitely going to make my next Fenix purchase from them.

Anyway, that is my story. Since technically it was a giveaway of sorts, I figured I'd share it here as well. Fenix Lighting, I salute you!


----------



## martinaee

That's awesome. BrightGuy is really awesome like that as well. I emailed them asking if they had a random part for a Fenix LT2 and they offered to just give it to me. It didn't fit the light after all, but I found out randomly that their store was literally a mile or so from where I used to live. I live a bit farther away now, but it was awesome. They mainly ship lights out through mail, but they have an awesome HUGE display of lights right when you enter their office. So yeah... buy from them and the other Fenix distributors you like rather than say Amazon.

Didn't realize Fenix retaining rings had to go counter-clockwise. I still need a pair of pliers that can properly tighten down those rings. Anyone know where you can get a cheap pair that properly does the job? I could see needing it for my TK11 in the future if I wanted to change the tailcap.


----------



## KDM

Daba said:


> I'll take the Sunwayman P25C.




Awesome clip! Caught him slipin lol!


----------



## Anybodysguess

My dad is a mail man. Hehe, texted me and said I would be receiving a small package today. Must be the Sunwayman R01A can't wait to get it! Thanks again doc. I now have one of every type of common light. An EDC, a Keychain, a less portable, but very bright/long runtime light, and a headlamp.


----------



## chuckhov

^

Keep thinking that you've got em, and you will save a lot of money

Sorry,
-Chuck


----------



## bdogps

"I'll take the Sunwayman P25C"

http://youtu.be/zDKcevMFUCo

Girly man!!!


----------



## Anybodysguess

chuckhov said:


> ^
> 
> Keep thinking that you've got em, and you will save a lot of money
> 
> Sorry,
> -Chuck


I don't have all the lights I want, but I have one of each kind now. Currently I really really really want a zebralight SC62W incredibly small for a 18650 and I love the modes and thermal pid control.


----------



## thedoc007

rmp00, chuckhov, jabe1, your packages are en route.


----------



## chuckhov

:twothumbs

You da Man!

Thanks Doc!
-Chuck


----------



## Anybodysguess

Doc,
I received the Sunwayman R01A, was surprised by the extra goodies in the package, thanks! My grandmother has had a little coin cell keychain light for years that she uses quite often, and it is finally giving up the ghost, I'll give one of the keychain lights to her! And my dad already has the other one. The little usb light is quite cool, it took me a while to figure out it was light controlled, I was wondering why it was flickering on and off as I was messing with it. 

A little disappointed in the tint of the R01A and am not too sure about the 10 lumens, doesn't seem like much more light than my o'Pen on 5lumen mode. But I have already used it throughout the day, and man is it handy because of its size and weight, had to work behind my computer today, just wall bounced it and plenty of light for back there. (I use my o'Pen on low alot, not saying the R01A is too dim, its perfect for alot of applications, just saying according to my eyes it may not be living up to the full 10 lumen rating. That or my o'Pen is more than 5 lumens on low.) Because its so light and small I'll probably put it in my pajama pocket at night, I currently use my o'pen for that, but as this is smaller and lighter its even better for seeing you way to bed and the bathroom. And I don't have to lock it out like I do the o'pen every time I use it.

No review of this light was requested, but I thought id contribute my thoughts to the thread.
Oh and by the way, aside from the blueish tint, the light is EXTREMELY top notch, the craftsmanship is excellent!

Jonathan


----------



## jabe1

Thanks, Doc!


----------



## thedoc007

Anybodysguess said:


> No review of this light was requested, but I thought id contribute my thoughts to the thread.


 
I certainly appreciate that. Whether good or bad, it is always nice to get feedback, and I usually learn something too. After all, many of the lights I give away have had little or no use...I don't necessarily know much about them either.

I know a lot of FourSevens lights are under-rated, so that could be the explanation. A fresh battery might make a big difference too...the R01A is something of a battery vampire. 

Glad you found an immediate use for it...always what I like to hear!


----------



## C. Killgore

Been lurking around for a while and thought I'd join. This seemed like a good post to make!

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C

Edit: Woops, looks like I forgot to add something.

Here's a pic of my most used light around the house and my new EDC light (came in today!).


----------



## thedoc007

ravenraven, tatasal, SuLyMaN, prnguinpoo, lighten-the-darkness, C. Killgore, none of your posts meet the basic requirements outlined in the giveaway rules. If you want to be part of the drawing, please read the rules again, and add what you are missing. If I missed anyone else, sorry, but you can see how this gets messy with a large number of participants. There is no big rush to enter (still almost 48 hours left)...so please take the time to do it properly!

For easy reference, general rules are in the first post in this thread. These apply to every giveaway, unless otherwise specified. Second post contains rules/timeline/info about the active giveaway...I am trying to make it as easy as possible for you guys, but you have to work with me on that.


----------



## potpot

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C 






*Come on guys. If you're gonna join in the giveaway, at least take the time to read, understand and follow the "rules".


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Ill take the sunwayman p25c


----------



## gunga

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C











EDIT: So I just wanted to show people this little Brass 18650 light (I think the brand is BTU). It's found at Banggood or CNQ, it's about the same size as the tiny Zebralight SC62 and is moddable. I have placed a programmable (17mm) Dr. Jone's driver in it with a neutral XML2. Cost of the light is around $30, available in XPG2 or XML2. It only fits unprotected or IMR cells because it's so tiny. No clip though. Ugh.

In any case, after mods, it cost me 1/3 to 1/2 the price of a Zebralight, has a better UI for me, and is brass. Just a fun option. Not the best of the breed, but a cool, small EDC choice in brass. Too bad about the 1 month shipping time from China...


----------



## dobermann100

*Re: Active giveaway - Sunwayman P25C!*

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C


----------



## morestag

*Re: Active giveaway - Sunwayman P25C!*

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C


----------



## Eskimojo

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C all the way to the northern most village in the world "Siorapaluk" and post pictures.


----------



## Telly

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C


----------



## mina

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C


----------



## kst

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C. Thanks Elaine @ Sunwayman and Doc.


Spring is here and so are the mosquitoes...... Agh! 


Fyi, mosquito repellents don't repel, below some info as to how insect repellents work.


_Biting insects have antennae that detect lactic acid, carbon dioxide, and other volatile compounds that humans and animals give off in their breath and from their skin. Mosquitoes are so sensitive to these chemicals that they can detect a potential blood meal from as far away as 100 feet! Insect repellents are believed to work by blocking the stimulation of these receptors, preventing insects from homing in on their source.


_<em>


----------



## chuckhov

*Re: Giveaway Thread - Just wanting to Butter you Up*

Pass The Butter ... Please . 

This is interesting . .. . 
Margarine was originally manufactured to fatten turkeys. When it killed the turkeys, the people who had put all the money into the research wanted a payback so they put their heads together to figure out what to do with this product to get their money back. 

It was a white substance with no food appeal so they added the yellow colouring and sold it to people to use in place of butter. How do you like it? They have come out with some clever new flavourings.... 

DO YOU KNOW.. The difference between margarine and butter? 

Read on to the end...gets very interesting! 

Both have the same amount of calories. 

Butter is slightly higher in saturated fats at 8 grams; compared to 5 grams for margarine. 

Eating margarine can increase heart disease in women by 53% over eating the same amount of butter, according to a recent Harvard Medical Study. 

Eating butter increases the absorption of many other nutrients in other foods. 

Butter tastes much better than margarine and it can enhance the flavours of other foods. 

Butter has been around for centuries whereas margarine has been around for less than 100 years . 


And now, for Margarine.. 


Very High in Trans fatty acids. 

Triples risk of coronary heart disease ... 

Increases total cholesterol and LDL (this is the bad cholesterol) and lowers HDL cholesterol, (the good cholesterol).

Increases the risk of cancers up to five times.. 

Lowers quality of breast milk. 

Decreases immune response. 

Decreases insulin response. 

And here's the most disturbing fact.... HERE IS THE PART THAT IS VERY INTERESTING! 


Margarine is but ONE MOLECULE away from being PLASTIC... and shares 27 ingredients with PAINT! :sick2:


These facts alone were enough to have me avoid margarine for life and anything else that is hydrogenated (this means hydrogen is added, changing the molecular structure of the substance). 
You can try this yourself: 

Purchase a tub of margarine and leave it open in your garage or shaded area. Within a couple of days you will notice a couple of things: 

* no flies, not even those pesky fruit flies, will go near it (that should tell you something) 

* it does not rot or smell differently because it has no nutritional value; nothing will grow on it. Even those teeny weeny microorganisms will not a find a home to grow. Why? Because it is nearly plastic. Would you melt your Tupperware and spread that on your toast? 

Share This With Your Friends.....(If you want to butter them up)! 


Chinese Proverb: 

When someone shares something of value with you and you benefit from it, you have a moral obligation to share it with others. 

Pass the BUTTER PLEASE!


----------



## cp2315

*I'll take the Sunwayman P25C

Here is a joke.
*What did a fish say at the time of swimming into the wall?
Dam!


----------



## xzel87

I'll take the Sunwayman P25C

I was really surprised reading the facts about margarine. Will be spreading word about it on my social media accounts. There's ALOT of people consuming that stuff over here.


----------



## chuckhov

^
Thank you - Yes, Please spread the Word! (no pun

My sister sent that to me.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

coachnick, your name came up first in the random drawing! Please PM me with name and shipping address at your earliest convenience.

mina and Daba are alternates, should coachnick fail to respond in a timely manner.

Thanks for the interesting entries, people!


----------



## gunga

Love the margerine one. Congrats!


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, coachnick!


----------



## coachnick

Woo Hooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah baby.

doc.........pm sent.

And thank you very much, this will be my first light as I have yet to decide on one.

Coach




thedoc007 said:


> coachnick, your name came up first in the random drawing! Please PM me with name and shipping address at your earliest convenience.
> 
> mina and Daba are alternates, should coachnick fail to respond in a timely manner.
> 
> Thanks for the interesting entries, people!


----------



## chuckhov

Coach,

Congrats!

This will be a light for you that you can use to 'get a handle' on things, (hopefully). 

Not gonna Happen - You are Hooked, and Need to just get used to it!! - Join the rest of us

Thanks! - I am Happy For You!!!
-Chuck


----------



## coachnick

Chuck,

Thanks for the kind words. And I agree....I'm hooked lol.

Looking forward to the new toy for sure.

Coach




chuckhov said:


> Coach,
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> This will be a light for you that you can use to 'get a handle' on things, (hopefully).
> 
> Not gonna Happen - You are Hooked, and Need to just get used to it!! - Join the rest of us
> 
> Thanks! - I am Happy For You!!!
> -Chuck


----------



## coachnick

Tnank you gunga.



gunga said:


> Love the margerine one. Congrats!


----------



## coachnick

Thanks Ryp!!!



Ryp said:


> Congratulations, coachnick!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

This is a three-part giveaway. All of these lights are available only for domestic shipping.

I'll take the first twelve valid responses, do a random drawing to determine the winners, and then let people pick which one they want. I have next Monday (April 20) off work, so I will be shipping all three lights that day. Need prompt responses with selections and shipping info...so if you aren't going to be online in the next couple days, please sit this one out.

*Post must include "I am in for an EDC light". Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. *Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also. 

First item is a Klarus Mi02, blue in color. A real competitor to the Fenix E01.

Second item is a Nitecore Tube, pink in color. A truly excellent keychain light with an on-board battery (micro-USB cable not included). 

Third item is an Xtar WK50, gunmetal color. An easy to use AA light with a clicky switch.

Good luck!


----------



## martinaee

*I am in for an EDC light!!! * ( Xtar WK50 please if I do win!!! lol )







_I'm just lounging around right now...
_


----------



## thedoc007

Hah, that cat is boss. Love it.


----------



## ACruceSalus

*"I am in for an EDC light"

Even though Hungary is in Eastern Europe the Hungarian language is not considered part of the Indo-European (German, English, French, Spanish, etc.) language group but part of the **Uralic languages (Hungarian, Finnish, Estonian).

*








Now the important part: my wife is of Hungarian descent.


----------



## Happpyfeet

*I am in for an EDC light.


Wish I could do this! 


http://www.adweek.com/adfreak/watch...-draw-famous-logos-scratch-pen-and-ink-163710

I wanted to post the videos of the calligrapher, but it won't support them I guess! 


*


----------



## prnguinpoo

ACruceSalus;4639458[B said:


> Even though Hungary is in Eastern Europe the Hungarian language is not considered part of the Indo-European (German, English, French, Spanish, etc.) language group but part of the [/B]
> 
> Now the important part: my wife is of Hungarian descent.




*I am in for an EDC light

*(or any other light as its my first LED! I have nooo idea about LED yet. LED Virgin)

My wife is Hungarian too, your right on the language! Although some words are stolen from English!!! Once while on a bus in Hungary (Gyal a suberb of Budapest), I tried to read 'Pekseg' (Bakery), and a few of the passengers nearby were laughing, as the way I said it made it sound like 'arse'.

Other Hungarian things:
Tokaj - sweet white wine, beautiful! I'm not fan of white wine, and especially sweet, but this is like sucking juicy grapes
Salami - great stuff called 'Kolbasz' mmmmmmmmmm
They invented:

Biro
Rubics cube
BMW Diesel engine
Helicopter
Doctors Washing hands in hosptial (yep, the Dr who discovered this is called the saviour of mothers)

Various other things....

Disclaimer: Hungarian words above are done from my memory, if wife were here she would correct them I am sure.

? <--- my neighbors after I get my first LED


----------



## ravenraven

I am in for an EDC light


----------



## thedoc007

prnguinpoo, repeating the key phrase makes it considerably LESS likely you will win a light. If you read the first post in this thread, you'll note three things. I use the key phrase to find eligible posts. Only one entry is allowed per person. And I specifically ask for people to avoid quoting the key phrase from anyone else. I'm not picking on you...but this is a repeat issue, and you are the latest example. People need to read the rules, and follow them. Since there is still time, you can edit your post...but as it is now, you won't be in the drawing.

Also, for general etiquette on CPF (i.e., it will not disqualify you - just a suggestion), when you quote a post from someone else, you can easily shorten it. Since ACruceSalus' post is only a couple posts above yours, there is no need to quote the entire thing...we know what you are referring to. 





ACruceSalus said:


> *Even though Hungary is in Eastern Europe the Hungarian language is not considered part of the Indo-European (German, English, French, Spanish, etc.) language group but part of the **Uralic languages (Hungarian, Finnish, Estonian).*
> 
> Now the important part: my wife is of Hungarian descent.



Something like this would be an improvement. It still has all the salient points...but it takes up a tiny fraction of the space. Makes the thread much easier to read, too, especially on smaller screens (a lot of people use phones to browse).


----------



## chuckhov

*I am in for an EDC light

A Transport back to the days when The Best Batteries had 9-lives, and so did I

For all you young guys, it's a Teleportation to Another Dimension! 

*http://safeshare.tv/w/FEDEwZHZXu

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## rwhitebbq

I am in for an EDC light

Only a few short months ago, a flashlight was that thing on my phone or laying in the drawer with leaky batteries. An 18650 meant nothing. 

Now I've become an enigma to my wife and friends. Cree rolls off my tongue. There are new lights and chargers and drop-ins and batteries where once were none. 

But I can't say I'm from Hungary!


----------



## chuckhov

20yrs ago things were different. - IMHO, having a Bunch of flashlights then 'might' have seemed a bit odd since most all of them operated by the use of a heated wire.

Most people think things are still that way, so they think that we LED Nuts, are, well... Nuts!

If they only knew the Diversity we have today... Just a short while ago someone asked me why I 'needed' Another Flashlight...

Are you kidding me?- It's rather; Doesn't *Everyone* Need Another Flashlight?

But then, I Am Nuts too... <sigh>

Have a Great Day!
-Chuck


----------



## prnguinpoo

thedoc007 said:


> penguinpoo, (a lot of people use phones to browse).



Ok, i read the rules again and have updated my posting for full compliance.

thanks,
la penguin


----------



## morestag

I am in for an EDC light


----------



## chuckhov

^
LMAO!!!

Thanks!
-Chuck


----------



## ACruceSalus

rwhitebbq said:


> But I can't say I'm from Hungary!



:laughing: Me too!


----------



## chuckhov

Where is everybody today???

BUMP
-Chuck


----------



## prnguinpoo

chuckhov said:


> Where is everybody today???
> 
> BUMP
> -Chuck



Visiting Hungary


----------



## thedoc007

prnguinpoo said:


> Ok, i read the rules again and have updated my posting for full compliance.



I'm afraid not. Third time is the charm?

In other news, coachnick, your light is on the way. Quoted 6-10 business days...we shall see.


----------



## coachnick

Thanks doc....you da man!!!

And yes, between our two postal services 'we shall see' is right.

I am aware that you requested the winner do up a review etc.....I will do my best but have never done one before - of any sort.

Maybe I should ask what people would want me to review about the light as a means of guidance?

Coach




thedoc007 said:


> I'm afraid not. Third time is the charm?
> 
> In other news, coachnick, your light is on the way. Quoted 6-10 business days...we shall see.


----------



## prnguinpoo

thedoc007 said:


> I'm afraid not. Third time is the charm?
> 
> In other news, coachnick, your light is on the way. Quoted 6-10 business days...we shall see.





Really??? Gosh darn what did you notice this time :sigh:


----------



## prnguinpoo

coachnick said:


> Thanks doc....you da man!!!
> 
> Maybe I should ask what people would want me to review about the light as a means of guidance?
> 
> Coach



Being no expert disqualifies me, but perhaps somethings in relation to a car headlight, spill, power, throw. Hey I have no LED to compare to so would be good to see


----------



## prnguinpoo

prnguinpoo said:


> Really??? Gosh darn what did you notice this time :sigh:



Ahh the bit where he said his in for the light - I thought that was a salient point, but nope its not


----------



## ACruceSalus

Uh oooo, three strikes and you're out. So you'd better get it right this time.


----------



## chuckhov

Coach,

I would like to hear what you liked about it, and also the areas that you felt could be improved.

Don't worry about being able to cover every point - That is why there are so many of us

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## chuckhov

prnguinpoo,

You removed the quoted 'phrase' from your post which Doc asked you to do, but I still don't see the EXACT phrase that Doc needs to see in your post. - No, I won't say it here, because that would mean a Double Entry for me, and I would be disqualified:-(

"Hopefully" you will figure this out in time, "hopefully"

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## ronniepudding

I've been watching some videos on youtube by a group called "Postmodern Jukebox"... they do modern pop/rock songs arranged in the styles of (usually) older and more "respectable" music. Here're a couple of good examples:*

All about that [Upright] Bass: 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyTTX6Wlf1Y*
Sweet Child o' Mine: 
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ3BAF_15yQ

They have a lot of music on youtube to browse. Musicianship is top notch.

Edit: had to include this one, ... a mashup of Queen's "*Bohemian Rhapsody*" and Gershwin's "*Rhapsody in Blue*"  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-J_FatMnXY 

(and yes, trying again for a 5MM keychain light for my daughter, I am in for an EDC light)


----------



## prnguinpoo

chuckhov said:


> prnguinpoo,
> 
> "hopefully"
> 
> Thanks,
> -Chuck



 I did it! Fifth time. Full regulatory compliance. 

Probably


----------



## chuckhov

Do you know what Doc means when he says that the post Must Include, the phrase he posted?

You still have it wrong - Don't listen to me; go back and read Doc's post again.

Please don't get me wrong... I'm rootin for ya buddy!

Thanks,
-Chuck... Sometimes helpful, but always a pain in the arse


----------



## chuckhov

Have you seen the Insurance commercial on TV where it goes something like: "Well, I'm "sorta" the Valet... We both like to save money on car insurance...

"Sorta" doesn't get it, does it:-(

Neither will it get you anywhere with Doc's phrase

Come-On man! - You can do it!
-Chuck


----------



## martinaee

ROFL... I don't even care, but what is going on here!!

Here.... do this... hi-light the text needed in the main info post, ctrl+c, then ctrl+v 

LoL love you guys.


----------



## chuckhov

Oh man!... You're making it too easy

-Chuck


----------



## prnguinpoo

martinaee said:


> ROFL... I don't even care, but what is going on here!!
> 
> Here.... do this... hi-light the text needed in the main info post, ctrl+c, then ctrl+v
> 
> LoL love you guys.



After this I will be qualified to file patents and study FAA regulations.

I have done it correctly now. I am sure of it. 100% sure I am probably right. Maybe wrong.

I live in doubt. If some one else can post it better than me, then I shake that persons hand and they deserve that light!!!


----------



## chuckhov

BINGO! - You Did It!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

-Chuck


----------



## rwhitebbq

Have we made it to 12 yet? This is a slow day on CPF giveaway!


----------



## ACruceSalus

prnguinpoo the administrators will change you username if you ask.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Atleast the posts were entertaining to read!  

With all the effort you put in you deserve this light prnguinpoo :twothumbs


----------



## prnguinpoo

chuckhov said:


> BINGO! - You Did It!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> -Chuck



Excellent, I will sleep in peacefully now! I admit it would be nice to have something in hand as a basis to make my purchasing decisions for my emergency bags. It would give me a baseline to go by.

From Europe: "Good night all, and thanks for the help!"

Edit "And thanks for the patience"


----------



## Happpyfeet

Now that prnguinpoo has corrected his post I count 8 entries.


----------



## coachnick

Chuck,

Will do....but be warned....I have never done this before.

Coach




chuckhov said:


> Coach,
> 
> I would like to hear what you liked about it, and also the areas that you felt could be improved.
> 
> Don't worry about being able to cover every point - That is why there are so many of us
> 
> Thanks,
> -Chuck


----------



## chuckhov

*Some Really Bad News...*

prnguinpoo,

You just posted: "From Europe: "Good night all, and thanks for the help!""

Doc Posted regarding this giveaway: "This is a three-part giveaway. All of these lights are available only for *domestic* shipping."


Damn it, Boy!

You should have Read Doc's Post

Very sorry,
-Chuck


----------



## coachnick

prnguinpoo,

As stated earlier I'll do my best. No experience here so don't hold your breath.

Coach




prnguinpoo said:


> Being no expert disqualifies me, but perhaps somethings in relation to a car headlight, spill, power, throw. Hey I have no LED to compare to so would be good to see


----------



## prnguinpoo

*Re: Some Really Bad News...*



chuckhov said:


> prnguinpoo,
> 
> You just posted: "From Europe: "Good night all, and thanks for the help!""
> 
> Doc Posted regarding this giveaway: "This is a three-part giveaway. All of these lights are available only for *domestic* shipping."
> 
> 
> Damn it, Boy!
> 
> You should have Read Doc's Post
> 
> Very sorry,
> -Chuck



I got that covered!

my step fathers family is in the us, they would post it on to me


----------



## chuckhov

coachnick said:


> Chuck,
> 
> Will do....but be warned....I have never done this before.
> 
> Coach



Well - I think that's really the Best kind of review, Coach. - How many do you think are there on youtube, just to butter-up the manufacturers so they can get more Free, Expensive lights? - Certainly not all of them, of course, but there are some, I'm sure.

Reading your review I know I can just relax, assured that you have no agenda. - Hell! - If ya don't like something about the light, don't be afraid to say so! - Doc will be the first one to tell you that! - But if you don't like something, also please tell us 'why' you don't like it, and maybe a way that you think it could be done better... The same thing goes for the things that you like. - Tell us Why you like it.

So that's just what you should do - Relax, and tell it like it is as you would to a friend...

Because, that's what we really are here on CPF, Friends.

Take care,
-Chuck


----------



## chuckhov

prnguinpoo,

Cool Beans!
-Chuck


----------



## chuckhov

Hard to believe that only 8 people want an EDC flashlight.

Doc - You may have to postpone your Monday Post Office trip

For all of those that are just now stopping by, I understand that it would be difficult to know just where to pick-up on this current giveaway. - Or to know Exactly what to do.

All you need to know is in Doc's post #2370.

Only 4 spots left!
-Chuck


----------



## ACruceSalus

Just to think I was getting sweaty palms when I was typing my entry thinking I wouldn't be one of the first twelve. I know how doc can get the rest of the entries really quick. Just put another titanium flashlight in the drawing.


----------



## chuckhov

*The Mailman came by with a 'little' something for me...*

It’s a Brand New Nitecore Tube!


And it IS little, but that’s a really good thing! – Every time I get a light, I am always surprised that it’s smaller than I thought it would be. – I mean like; I’m not a Complete Idiot (just yet), and actually know what the dimensions of 56.5mm x 21mm x 8mm mean, but somehow it just never seems to compute.. Until I see it in person.


I have known of this ‘little’ light since it’s introduction, but never felt really compelled to obtain one. - Translation: I really didn't know what I was missing!


Doc has kindly ‘pulled the trigger’ (if you will) for me, making it possible for me to sooner know what I have been missing these past months.


Not even dark here yet, so best not to say too much more, but I Really Like It! 


Wish I had something more-better-gooder to say about Doc. - Something that hasn't been said over and over before, but not having the words seems to me to be fairly normal, so I will just say:


Thanks Doc! – You Really Have Brightened My Day! :twothumbs
-Chuck


----------



## timbo114

*Re: The Mailman came by with a 'little' something for me...*

* "I am in for an EDC light"

And a wee bit of fun .... it's like my wife's cat chasing the red laser.

*


----------



## chuckhov

ACruceSalus said:


> Just to think I was getting sweaty palms when I was typing my entry thinking I wouldn't be one of the first twelve. I know how doc can get the rest of the entries really quick. Just put another titanium flashlight in the drawing.



Yeah, I know that they are real popular, but being a man of simple taste what's been offered is good enough for me.

I'm curious about the Xtar

Good Luck!
-Chuck


----------



## Double Barrel

Shew, I guess I'll enter since nobody wants an EDC..lol. Don't want doc to have to miss the monday deadline and take a day off work..lol. I really want that Tube!!! Those seem pretty neat.

I am in for an EDC light.

My old Delta Buddy and Eveready case No 2602.
I did a little refurb and cleaning on the Buddy to get it in working order. It didn't need much. The 2602 is sweet, other than wear of the finish...but, it makes it that much cooler IMO. Anybody remember these?


----------



## chuckhov

Double Barrel said:


> . I really want that Tube!!! Those seem pretty neat.
> .



It's a good thing that the little guy is rechargeable, because it sure is FUN to play with!

Anyone New that wants an EDC, read post #2370 first and follow the instructions within.

Best of Luck!
-Chuck


----------



## Eneloops

Not sure if I made it in in time, but, "I am in for an EDC light"! 

With the warmer weather approaching, I just shaved my beard off, then I remembered this:





I'm not sure how to feel about myself right now. An EDC light would probably make me feel better though


----------



## Double Barrel

chuckhov said:


> It's a good thing that the little guy is rechargeable, because it sure is FUN to play with!
> 
> Best of Luck!
> -Chuck



Haha..I'd say they are! Can't wait to win that PINK one! My favorite color..lol


.


----------



## chuckhov

Yeah Mr. Barrel,

I'm sure that you like the pink

But, Don't we all? 

Hey man! - Just now saw your pics! - Very Cool Lights, but might I suggest that it may be time for a New One?

I think we only need one more entrant???

Good Luck Everyone!
-Chuck


----------



## kst

I am in for an EDC light. 

Have nephews and nieces in mind for these smaller EDCs, even in pink!


----------



## thedoc007

Just got back from work. You guys crack me up...


----------



## thedoc007

timbo114, prnguinpoo (with a little help), morestag, your names came up in the drawing!

timbo114, you are first up, please post which light you would like, and PM me your name/shipping address.

Eneloops and rwhitebbq are alternates, should anyone not respond in a timely fashion, or choose to pass on the remaining lights.


----------



## Eneloops

thedoc007 said:


> Eneloops and rwhitebbq are alternates, should anyone not respond in a timely fashion, or choose to pass on the remaining lights.



Whoo Hooo! That's the closest I've ever come to winning a giveaway!!! Congrats to the winners!


----------



## chuckhov

prnguinpoo, You got 2nd Place!

Not too bad at all, for a Newbie...Not too bad at all

And you other two guys... Awesome! 

Eneloops, 4th Place out of Three Spots... You're on a Roll Man! - But next time shoot for Win, Place or Show...It pays better

Doc... What can I say... We all had a Great Time - Thanks!

-Chuck


----------



## Double Barrel

Ah manure !!! No Pink Tube for me.

Congrats to the winners!!!


----------



## coachnick

Congrats to the winners!!!

Coach


----------



## thedoc007

coachnick said:


> As stated earlier I'll do my best.



That's all we can ask for. In fact, I think I'd be OK even with 98% effort...don't strain yourself going for that last two percent. 



coachnick said:


> No experience here so don't hold your breath.



We all gotta start somewhere. No worries...not looking for the next selfbuilt. I've only done a few reviews myself, but they have made me appreciate the expert reviewers all the more. Don't know where they find the time to go into such detail...but I'm glad they do! Still, amateur reviews are just as useful, at least to me. Especially about the user interface, or other issues that come up in regular use (but might not be a problem in a desktop review). Unless you are buying lights to sit on a shelf (certainly some members do just that, but I am not one of them) there is nothing like real world feedback, no matter how thorough the expert reviews are.


----------



## coachnick

doc,

Sounds good and thanks for the input and going easy on me with respect to the 2% LOL. That being said, I still wanna do a good job and offer something of value to others.

Regardless I will offer the best review I can in terms of the average person who is new to lights. 

1.How long should I 'test' it before posting the review?

or

2.Should it be more of an unboxing/first impressions?

or

3.A combination of the above two?

Coach




thedoc007 said:


> That's all we can ask for. In fact, I think I'd be OK even with 98% effort...don't strain yourself going for that last two percent.
> 
> 
> 
> We all gotta start somewhere. No worries...not looking for the next selfbuilt. I've only done a few reviews myself, but they have made me appreciate the expert reviewers all the more. Don't know where they find the time to go into such detail...but I'm glad they do! Still, amateur reviews are just as useful, at least to me. Especially about the user interface, or other issues that come up in regular use (but might not be a problem in a desktop review). Unless you are buying lights to sit on a shelf (certainly some members do just that, but I am not one of them) there is nothing like real world feedback, no matter how thorough the expert reviews are.


----------



## thedoc007

If you want to do an "unboxing" video, that would be neat. Not mandatory, though...first impressions can mislead, and are not the most important. Take up to several weeks to test, if you feel it necessary, or if you have a good idea what you want to say after just a couple days, that is fine too. I usually carry a light for a couple weeks before I firm up my opinion...but others might take a longer or shorter period...there is no right answer for everyone.

Bottom line, do what you are comfortable with. I never intended for it to become a chore...I just like seeing feedback, and I think others do too. Virtually everyone has expressed thanks for each item they receive, but I often never hear anything after that. It is a lot more rewarding (and educational) for me if I get more detail, whether good or bad. Maybe the light you won just doesn't work out for your use...and that is OK. Maybe it is great, and that is always nice to hear too. But no feedback at all makes me wonder (at times) if it is worth the effort.


----------



## Double Barrel

chuckhov said:


> Yeah Mr. Barrel,
> 
> I'm sure that you like the pink
> 
> But, Don't we all?
> 
> Hey man! - Just now saw your pics! - Very Cool Lights, but might I suggest that it may be time for a New One?
> 
> Good Luck Everyone!
> -Chuck



Yes Sir...haha. Pink is where it's at. 
That's why I'm here, I'm trying to get a little more up to date lights..lol. There's just something about them old lights. My dad used to coon hunt with the old carbide lights. I don't know how they made it. Nowadays a little tiny AAA keychain light will scorch green leaves..lol. 


.


----------



## ACruceSalus

chuckhov said:


> prnguinpoo, You got 2nd Place!



I think we all got 2nd place. Maybe prnguinpoo can do a pass around with "our" flashlight.


----------



## coachnick

doc,

Thanks for the input/comments.

I think I will use it for a couple weeks and take notes etc. along the way then post a review with some pics. Not sure about a vid as I have never made one and would have no clue about editing etc. As well, I find your comment about not hearing much after 'thanks' terribly unfortunate and can see why it may make you feel discouraged at times. That being said I will get back about the light I won when the test period is over with.

Coach




thedoc007 said:


> If you want to do an "unboxing" video, that would be neat. Not mandatory, though...first impressions can mislead, and are not the most important. Take up to several weeks to test, if you feel it necessary, or if you have a good idea what you want to say after just a couple days, that is fine too. I usually carry a light for a couple weeks before I firm up my opinion...but others might take a longer or shorter period...there is no right answer for everyone.
> 
> Bottom line, do what you are comfortable with. I never intended for it to become a chore...I just like seeing feedback, and I think others do too. Virtually everyone has expressed thanks for each item they receive, but I often never hear anything after that. It is a lot more rewarding (and educational) for me if I get more detail, whether good or bad. Maybe the light you won just doesn't work out for your use...and that is OK. Maybe it is great, and that is always nice to hear too. But no feedback at all makes me wonder (at times) if it is worth the effort.


----------



## chuckhov

Double,

Was sad to see that you didn't get the Pink, but don't give up... Mine is just a Blue one and it is Awesome!

Just came in from a stroll around the back forty, testing the Tube against a generic coin light that is set-up to THROW! - The Tube on the other hand, is at a real disadvantage here, as it has the W I D E S T Beam of anything short of a Light Bulb!

Due to the greater lumens - The TUBE Beat it! - You would think that it's Modded, but it's stock.

Want Pink? - I believe that Vinh can hook you up! - That would be a Beast!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?393875-TubeVN-Best-Keychain-Light-(Must-Have)

Take care, man...
-Chuck


----------



## chuckhov

ACruceSalus said:


> I think we all got 2nd place. Maybe prnguinpoo can do a pass around with "our" flashlight.



EXCELLENT!!!

I like the way that you are thinking! - Who wants to be First?


Hi prnguinpoo :wave:

-Chuck


----------



## timbo114

thedoc007 said:


> timbo114, prnguinpoo (with a little help), morestag, your names came up in the drawing!
> timbo114, you are first up, please post which light you would like,



Xtar WK50 for me.

Thanks!


----------



## prnguinpoo

chuckhov said:


> EXCELLENT!!!
> 
> I like the way that you are thinking! - Who wants to be First?
> 
> 
> Hi prnguinpoo :wave:
> 
> -Chuck



Hehe,

Thanks guys for the super help.

I guess second place means I am second (Thats obvious). I mean second to choose. So the way I figure it is, I have these to choose from:

-Klarus Mi02, blue in color. A real competitor to the Fenix E01.
-Nitecore Tube, pink in color. A truly excellent keychain light with an on-board battery (micro-USB cable not included). 
-Xtar WK50, gunmetal color. An easy to use AA light with a clicky switch. *Taken by Timbo
*
As I am looking for a reference light, (ie, document spill & lumens) to help me with purchasing my first set of lights, I was thinking the Klarus Mi02 (Well the Xtar, but thats taken)? Good choice?


----------



## thedoc007

Neither one is going to blow you away...they are small, practical lights, not lumen monsters. The Klarus is tougher, but only has one mode, and it isn't particularly bright. It is a somewhat focused beam, where the Tube is all flood (no reflector or optic at all). The Tube is plastic, rather than metal, but since it weighs almost nothing, it is still reasonably tough...you are VERY unlikely to damage it simply by dropping it. I wouldn't put it through the dishwasher, though. (Well, I already did [for science!], and the results were not good.) The Tube is easier to take apart, if you want to see more than just the outside of the light...all you need is a screwdriver. The on-board battery could be either an advantage or a disadvantage, depending entirely on your preference, and availability of a spare micro-USB cable.

Choice is up to you. They are very different lights, so it is not possible to say one is empirically better than the other.


----------



## prnguinpoo

thedoc007 said:


> Neither one is going to blow you away...they are small, practical lights, not lumen monsters. The Klarus is tougher, but only has one mode, and it isn't particularly bright. It is a somewhat focused beam, where the Tube is all flood (no reflector or optic at all). The Tube is plastic, rather than metal, but since it weighs almost nothing, it is still reasonably tough...you are VERY unlikely to damage it simply by dropping it. I wouldn't put it through the dishwasher, though. (Well, I already did [for science!], and the results were not good.) The Tube is easier to take apart, if you want to see more than just the outside of the light...all you need is a screwdriver. The on-board battery could be either an advantage or a disadvantage, depending entirely on your preference, and availability of a spare micro-USB cable.
> 
> Choice is up to you. They are very different lights, so it is not possible to say one is empirically better than the other.



soundsd like the Klarus is the choice then, using the optics it will give me an idea of the principles of a focused LED, and at least it will give me an idea of what xx lumens looks like.

Thanks very much!!!

I will forward you address details later today.

Many thanks


----------



## morestag

I guess that leaves me with the Tube. My daughter will love it! Thanks Doc!


----------



## chuckhov

morestag said:


> I guess that leaves me with the Tube. My daughter will love it! Thanks Doc!



Interesting...

So, the Tube get’s 3rd place again.

Received mine only yesterday – As I was the 3rd place winner in a prior drawing, I didn't get to take my pick either.

Truth be known, while the 1st place light looked the best on paper, there was something in my head telling me that I was not going to like it. – For the 2nd and 3rd place lights, I really didn't have a preference. – Just to be completely honest, none of the 3 really blew my dress up. - None of this mattered of course, for the Tube was my Only choice (take it or leave it

The Lowly Tube was mine, but only because it was decreed by fate.

I guess that sometimes ignorance can be bliss, because I think that I received the Very Best one, 'for ‘me’. 

morestag – Lucky You! – Here is a Tiny light, that has a proper CW tint, cost next to nothing to run, and has the Power to Walk the Dog! – Really!... Just be sure to limit your walk to 45mins, because a battery swap will Not be an option.

Humm? – If you want to stay out for 1 1/2hrs, I reckon you could easily enough carry two?

However - If you walk like your dog does (with your nose to the ground), you’re good for up to 45hrs (on low), but if you have any sort of Back Problems at all, this is Not Recommended!

morestag – Since you’re giving yours to your Lucky Daughter, better plan on getting some more for Yourself and for others.

It’s That Good!

Thanks again, Doc!

-Chuck


----------



## timbo114

+1
I have several of the TUBE lights - it is not one to snub your nose at.
They live on all of my family's king rings, (mine is the VN version) I can find no fault with them at all.


----------



## thedoc007

timbo114, morestag, thanks for the prompt messages! I was out running errands today, so I went ahead and mailed your packages this afternoon. 

prnguinpoo, did not have your info to mail it today. Will send your light Monday, as planned.

Hope everyone is having a great weekend! Have some beautiful weather here...


----------



## chuckhov

thedoc007 said:


> Hope everyone is having a great weekend! Have some beautiful weather here...




Hi Doc,

Just being curious about what other people consider "beautiful" (as we all perceive things differently), I decided to have a look at your weather VIA The Underground-)

Here is Yours:

http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/48326


And here is mine:

http://www.wunderground.com/weather-forecast/zmw:33543.1.99999


Brrrr!, Doc! - How do you Stand it? 

-Chuck


----------



## Happpyfeet

From what I understand from family in Doc's same area, those temps are balmy compared to a week or so ago! Growing up there, temps in the 60's are a welcome change from points in the negative range during the winter! 

Here, in the SW we are even cooler than your FL temps! A temperate 80 will soon turn to 100+ in the next month or so! 

:sweat:


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov said:


> Brrrr!, Doc! - How do you Stand it?



Your timing is WAY off. When it was below -10F here (last winter we had a near-record number of days like that), you'd definitely find it easier to get me to agree. Anyone who complains about sixty to seventy degrees and sunny, though, needs to have his head examined.


----------



## chuckhov

"...needs to have his head examined"


Actually, needs to have his OLD body examined

My Ideal temp is 75° for a low, and 90° for a high.

Born and raised in Akron Ohio. - Brrrr!



-Chuck


----------



## chuckhov

"...you'd definitely find it easier to get me to agree"

But, I did say that we al perceive things differently, so no agreement is necessary!

If everybody moved down here, I think that 'we that are here now' would have to leave

Cheers!
-Chuck


----------



## eraursls1984

Happpyfeet said:


> Here, in the SW we are even cooler than your FL temps! A temperate 80 will soon turn to 100+ in the next month or so!


Your 100+ isn't as bad as ours here in Florida. You have dry heat, we have high humidity. You'll start sweating at 70° here due to the humidity. 


chuckhov said:


> My Ideal temp is 75° for a low, and 90° for a high.


As a fellow Floridian I think you're crazy! 60-65° here is my ideal temperature, 70-75°somewhere with low humidity. Last year there was a day where we had low humidity (about 30%) and 95° and it felt better than most days at 70 and high humidity.


----------



## chuckhov

When it gets down to 60° here I start to WORRY!

Nice thing about Florida, is that I have been here 8yrs, and have yet to see 100.

Thanks,

-Chuck
PS - I am crazy.


----------



## coachnick

60??

When it hits 60 here we bust out the shorts.

19C here right now and sunny.........finally.

Coach




chuckhov said:


> When it gets down to 60° here I start to WORRY!
> 
> Nice thing about Florida, is that I have been here 8yrs, and have yet to see 100.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Chuck
> PS - I am crazy.


----------



## chuckhov

coachnick said:


> 60??
> 
> When it hits 60 here we bust out the shorts.
> 
> Coach




Yeah Coach,

"We" know that you do

When I go to Walmart in the winter, I can spot the "Snow Birds" a mile away... All wearing Shorts in 60° weather

Brrrr!

-Chuck


----------



## coachnick

LOL

:twothumbs




chuckhov said:


> Yeah Coach,
> 
> "We" know that you do
> 
> When I go to Walmart in the winter, I can spot the "Snow Birds" a mile away... All wearing Shorts in 60° weather
> 
> Brrrr!
> 
> -Chuck


----------



## Happpyfeet

eraursls1984 said:


> Your 100+ isn't as bad as ours here in Florida. You have dry heat, we have high humidity. You'll start sweating at 70° here due to the humidity.



This is true! We spent 6 years in NC--I understand the humidity -- and hate it! Working construction in July there was brutal! I'll take SW heat over that any day. We are in our sweet spot weather right now!


----------



## chuckhov

I mentioned that I have yet to see 100° since I moved here to Florida, from Tennessee in the Spring of 2008. - Summer before I moved down here, I was working outside in the sun (wondering why I couldn't seem to drink enough water), and when I got home I saw on the News that it had been 107° - That's Hot!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## eraursls1984

chuckhov said:


> When I go to Walmart in the winter, I can spot the "Snow Birds" a mile away... All wearing Shorts in 60° weather
> 
> Brrrr!
> 
> -Chuck


I've lived here all my life, 30 years, and I wear shorts in 60° weather. At 60° most girls still have on short shorts also, but they have busted out the UGG boots lol.

Edit: I think it's stupid to wear short shorts and boots/heavy jacket, but I see it all the time.


----------



## Anybodysguess

Interesting discussion, I have lived in Florida all my life, but I hate the heat, and wear shorts and a T-shirt down to around 45° Most other Floridians think I'm crazy, I guess I live in the wrong state, the colder it is the better I like it. Interesting thing what you said about the humidity, it is so true, the humidity can make it feel so much hotter, I have also noticed that our high 20s can feel colder than the low teens up north, I guess something to do with humidity also.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live! A Vinh-modded ZeusRay aspheric. It is a reverse clicky, zoom-able, single mode, direct drive light. If you need a low mode, this is definitely not the light for you.

If any of you have read the ZRayvn thread, you know I am not a fan of this light. But a LOT of people apparently are...so I thought I'd hopefully get it to one of those fans instead of letting it sit.

It certainly is bright, and the beam is very smooth and round when in flood mode. When zoomed in, it is basically a projection of the die...squarish beam. You can even see where the bond wires attach...pretty much like putting the LED under a magnifying glass.

It has a clip, but it is VERY easy to remove...would not trust it. (I don't like the look of it, either.) I would recommend either carrying it in a holster, or gluing the clip in place on the light if you really prefer clip-carry. You are almost sure to drop it (best case) or lose it entirely using the stock clip. (If you want to use a holster, and don't have one, I can throw that in too...winner can PM me with that request.) Otherwise it does not come with any accessories...no manual, spare O-rings, etc.

The reverse clicky cover is GITD. I had Vinh strip the anodizing completely...the light is essentially bare aluminum.

Will ship it with a Samsung 25R for max performance. If you aren't familiar with using unprotected cells, or at least willing to learn, please sit this one out. Protected cells just won't give you the same performance with this particular light.

All entrants are welcome, international shipping OK for this one. Will take entries until 2130 EST Thursday, April 23. 

*Post must include "I am in for the ZRayvn". Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. *Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also.

Good luck!


----------



## chuckhov

Evening Doc,

This is a new one on me.

Curious as to what it was all about, I found Vinh Himself reviewing it on youtube!

I think that he likes it better than you

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02TBAsk3XfA

And - Beam shots here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZDKBtYW7Ls

I am in for the ZRayvn !

Thanks,

-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov said:


> I think that he likes it better than you



Yep, most people do. Capolini and I (and one other unspecified person), did not like it at all. But he sold a number of them, and everyone else did seem to like it. Just a matter of taste, I guess.


----------



## ravenraven

I am in for the ZRayvn
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BIOMlhr3z8


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I am in for the ZRayvn.
If you have a small leak in your radiator, a short term fix is to put a raw egg into the radiator after you top it off. The egg will clog the leak as a temporary fix till you can get it properly fixed(and don't forget to do a clean flush of the repaired system).


----------



## chuckhov

Well Doc,

Dug up the thread you mentioned and can see that you do really speak your mind!

Opinion as you said is divided, and I really don't see how we can tell if it is a light for us, until we see it in hand. - But you knew that 

As for me, I will say that it looks like a lot of fun, if nothing else.

People need more fun...

Thanks Doc!

-Chuck


----------



## Beamhead

I am in for the ZRayvn :thanks:
Just back from Yosemite.


----------



## RNLAF

Hi, I'm new to this forum so first let me introduce myself briefly. 
My name is Maarten, I'm 36 years old, I'm married and we have a almost 3 year old son. I have a couple of other hobbies such as amateur radio and the volunteer fire department (the latter being more then just "a hobby" of course). 
As my nickname suggests, I'm in the Royal Netherlands Air Force and I have recently been to Mali, Africa for a 3 month tour in the MINUSMA mission of the UN. One of my colleagues had a cheap LED flashlight but I was amazed by the brightness of that light and how far it was able to throw the beam. 
It was that flashlight that got me interested in getting my own next generation flashlight. I have an old 3D cell Maglite but that thing is way to big. I'm looking for something like the Klarus XT11 or the EagTac G25C2-MKII. Unfortunately my wife thinks that if you have one flashlight then there is no need for another. She has no idea what these new generation LED flashlights are capable of. 

As of this moment I have no decent flashlight so I am in for the ZRayvn. 

If, over time and when I have convinced my wife, I buy myself another flashlight and the ZRayvn gets les use, I will put it in the giveaway thread again so it will hopefully get someone else started in this hobby. 

Below is a link to a short video of me and my guys during our mission in Mali. I was the chief of a 8 man fire crew (the middle guy at the end of the video). 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIpw8GhTvfg


----------



## prnguinpoo

Funky looking light

....

...

..

.

*I am in for the ZRayvn
*
Here is a special Chicken Korma recipe, ENJOY! (Its my own):

1.kg Chicken B'less thighs or breast
1+ very heaped tablespoon of finely grated fresh ginger
3 cloves of garlic, minced
500g Greek yogurt + 200g serving
1/2 fresh chilli red or green
3 finely chopped medium large onions
ghee
2 Teaspoon Cardamom
1 Teaspoon Cumin
1 tbsp ground coriander
Pinch of ground black pepper
1 tsp turmeric
1+ tsp garam masala
Milk & Water
90g creamed coconut
salt, to taste
2 heaped tbsps ground almonds
Cashews bleneded with milk
finely chopped Coriander Leaves, to garnish
juice of 1/2 lemon
Instructions:
1. Cut the chicken breasts into bite sized chunks
2. Mix the chicken with the ginger, garlic and 150g yogurt. Cover and marinade for 12 hours or in the fridge overnight.
3. Liquidise the chopped onion and red chillies, add a little water if you need to. blend til smooth.
4. Heat the ghee/oil in a pan.
5. Add the spices - Ground cumin, cardamom, coriander, ground black pepper, turmeric and garam masala and stir fry for about 1-minute over a low heat.
6. Turn up the heat, add the onion and chilli paste and stir fry for 10-minutes.
7. Add the chicken and the marinade and continue to stir fry for another 10-minutes.
8. Add the creamed coconut and enough water to *just* cover the chicken and bring to the boil, stirring until the coconut is dissolved. Stir in the ground almonds. Add 150g greek yog. add cashews.
9. Reduce heat to low, cover the pan and simmer until the chicken is tender (30-40 minutes). or transfer to slow cooker.
10. Remove from heat, add lemon juice and salt to taste. Mix well.


----------



## lunas

*I am in for the ZRayvn

*


----------



## Ormbett

*I am in for the ZRayvn*


----------



## Eneloops

*I am in for the ZRayvn

*Sweet! I've been needing a decent 18650 torch, since mine has been permanently mounted to my bike. I need one for EDC carry on my person. Thanks for the opportunity! (hoping for better than second place this time)


----------



## bdogps

I am in for the ZRayvn

http://youtu.be/ksxSOwA933M


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Eneloops said:


> *I am in for the ZRayvn
> 
> *Sweet! I've been needing a decent 18650 torch, since mine has been permanently mounted to my bike. I need one for EDC carry on my person. Thanks for the opportunity! (hoping for better than second place this time)



That is so cool!


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov said:


> Dug up the thread you mentioned and can see that you do really speak your mind!



Yeah, I actually thought carefully about that post before I made it. I typically try not to bash a product too much in the sales thread, but I always appreciate honest feedback...so I went ahead with it that time. As I learned more about the light, I actually liked it a little better...the pill is actually pretty good, has more mass and better contact than most cheap lights. Just doesn't feel right to me...I like a solid-feeling light, and the ZeusRay is a lightweight, and I still maintain that the machining is sub-par. The Ultrafire and Convoy lights I have aren't much more expensive (stock), but they are much higher quality overall.

It was partly my own fault...when I ordered it I did not know it was based on an eight dollar light...and Vinh didn't provide his usual manufacturer link. Lesson learned...taught me to be a bit more discerning with future purchases. Research is a consumer's best friend!


----------



## chuckhov

Yeah Doc,

I was sorta shocked to see him selling a light that was based on something that was so cheap (can't make a silk purse out of a sow's ear), but then thinking about it, I thought that maybe he was wanting to give the masses something that he had done..?

I do think that it would have been better for him to say up-front that this was a $8 light though. - $40 for the stock vn. - Saw one guy saying that he would take one with options (this and that), and his total came to $111, *Before* Overseas shipping. - To me; That's just Crazy:-(

Oh well... We live and learn, and that's a good thing, as long as we can remember what it was that we learned

What emitter does yours have, Doc?

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

prnguinpoo, this is where you should post to effect a username change. Or you can just PM Greta, or Empath. The mods can solve that pretty quickly.

Also, your light is in the mail as of this morning.

RNLAF, you need at least three posts before you can private message. Suggest you get a few more under your belt before the giveaway ends, otherwise you may be unable to claim the prize. 

I've added this language to the first post in this thread:

"Be advised that CPF does not grant private messaging privileges until you have several posts. Although I don't specify a minimum post count (nothing wrong with helping a newbie get started) you need to have enough posts to PM (I believe three posts is currently the absolute minimum set by CPF)."


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov said:


> Oh well... We live and learn, and that's a good thing, as long as we can remember what it was that we learned
> 
> What emitter does yours have, Doc?



Indeed it is. 

The ZRayvn up for grabs here has a de-domed XM-L2, U3 bin.


----------



## chuckhov

Bright Sucker!

Don't really see a need for a XP-G2 on this light. -It seems that the larger XM-L2 would make for a much more useful (focused) beam.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Kozy

I am in for the ZRayvn! :buddies:

*Xml dedome after soaking for 1day in petrol*:

https://youtu.be/DOzAib0wzW4


----------



## Daba

*I am in for the ZRayvn.

*


----------



## thedoc007

Eneloops said:


> Sweet! I've been needing a decent 18650 torch, since mine has been permanently mounted to my bike.



What kind of light is that? Looks quite distinctive.


----------



## jpil

*I am in for the ZRayvn.

<b>

*


----------



## Happpyfeet

*I am in for the ZRayvn

*


----------



## martinaee

*I am in for the ZRayvn
*





_(not my photo - image credit unknown)_


How far will a relatively small aspheric lens light like this throw? I've never used one with a modern led emitter. They are weird when you focus them down to a square emitter beam, but it seems like the throw must be pretty crazy... and square. These would seem to do best with round emitters, no? I guess some might like the square beam profile when focused


----------



## mellowhead

*I am in for the ZRayvn*
If I am lucky enough to win this, it would be my first aspheric, first zoomable, and first Vinh light, all in one.
Thanks for the giveaway, Doc!

#proudtobecanadian


----------



## aribach

https://youtu.be/F40A3hw8t3M

Don't know how many times i pause this video, it's so funny!

*I am in for the ZRayvn*


----------



## thedoc007

martinaee said:


> How far will a relatively small aspheric lens light like this throw? I've never used one with a modern led emitter. They are weird when you focus them down to a square emitter beam, but it seems like the throw must be pretty crazy... and square. These would seem to do best with round emitters, no? I guess some might like the square beam profile when focused



This is a comparison shot between my Armytek Predator (stock XP-G2) and the ZRayvn.






The pic is a little misleading...the Predator actually has a quite intense hotspot, and then a dimmer corona. In this pic they blend together. But it does demonstrate how tight and focused an aspheric is by comparison. The Predator has a very tight spill in comparison to every other reflector-based light I own, but the ZRayvn has ZERO spill. Hotspot only.

I also broke out my lux meter for the first time in a while. I didn't measure distance to it accurately...all I wanted was a RELATIVE number, and each test was from the same distance. The Predator did 5300 lux, the Zrayvn did 6010 lux. Not bad when you take into account the Zrayvn is not much more than half the size. I should also state that the cells were not fully charged for this test, which might make a pretty substantial difference, especially since the ZRayvn is direct drive. I'd be pretty confident saying that the ZRayvn does over 45kcd (over 50kcd with fresh cells wouldn't surprise me at all)...beyond that, I'll leave it to the experts to do more rigorous testing.

I will also say that the Zrayvn beam is not nearly as nice to look at in person, or from a more normal range, whereas the Predator beam is one of my favorites from any range. You may be able to make out a couple darker "divots" in the square beam (on the right)...that is where the bond wires attach. In real life, the artifacts are much more obvious, and the beam is not as square, or as even as the pic suggests.


----------



## Eneloops

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> That is so cool!



Hee hee, thanks! 



thedoc007 said:


> What kind of light is that? Looks quite distinctive.



Hi, the doc007, this one is called the Unique-Fire UF-F8, one of the many copies out there from China. They seem to be available on one of the more famous sites from China for about $39.00 or so. Here's the CPF thread about one branded, "Orbita" who adds a few cheap accessories and charges about 3x as much as they're worth (unscrupulous ripoff): http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...l-Flashlight&p=4203603&viewfull=1#post4203603

It's loosely based on the much more expensive, "GATLIGHT" (discontinued for a while now, hard to find and originally priced at $495) and here's a pic (credit goes to LumenCraft1 for the image) from that same thread of the real deal (Titanium):






Other variations, that I know of, are the Ultrafire XG-V3 and one other brand that I stumbled upon the other day, but I can't remember right now (if anyone knows, please tell!). 

Here's a video of a customized one:


----------



## chuckhov

Woo Hoo! - BLING!

Great light for guys that hate it when their flashlight gets too hot to hold

Thanks Eneloops - Last time 4th, this time ???

Good Luck!
-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

Eneloops, thanks for the info/links. If I were to buy a light like that, it would be purely for the novelty of it. $500? I'll pass...even if it is titanium and quite a looker.

I did check Deal Extreme (for the XG-V3)...they want $63 and change, and it is out of stock at the moment.


----------



## Eneloops

thedoc007 said:


> Eneloops, thanks for the info/links. If I were to buy a light like that, it would be purely for the novelty of it. $500? I'll pass...even if it is titanium and quite a looker.
> 
> I did check Deal Extreme (for the XG-V3)...they want $63 and change, and it is out of stock at the moment.



It's available and in stock on AliExpress for $34.30. I'm PM you the link, but there's a bunch of sellers with them at different price points available. I didn't mean to imply DealExtreme, that was just a random video I found. I got mine on AliExpress a few years back.


----------



## thedoc007

Eneloops said:


> It's available and in stock on AliExpress for $34.30. I'm PM you the link, but there's a bunch of sellers with them at different price points available. I didn't mean to imply DealExtreme, that was just a random video I found. I got mine on AliExpress a few years back.



I didn't think you were implying any particular site...there are quite a few. I just checked Fasttech and DX, because I have ordered from them before with no issues. Anyway, thanks for the link!


----------



## thedoc007

No new entrants for over twelve hours...where is everyone? Might end this one early if it stays this quiet...not much point in letting the giveaway run if no new people are joining in.


----------



## chuckhov

I had considered posting "something/anything", just to move it back up so people could see it, but decided that was not my place.

But, it's back at the top now...

*Hey New People* - Read Post #2461 and follow the instructions Exactly if you want in for a Free Flashlight!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Eneloops

chuckhov said:


> Woo Hoo! - BLING!
> 
> Great light for guys that hate it when their flashlight gets too hot to hold
> 
> Thanks Eneloops - Last time 4th, this time ???
> 
> Good Luck!
> -Chuck



I'm trying really hard to do better than 4th place this go 'round, Chuck! Good luck to you too, and everyone else!


----------



## KickTheCAN

*I am in for the ZRayvn

*


----------



## dragonhaertt

I received my package today!
Thanks a lot for the extra goodies Doc! That USB current meter is going to see a lot of work.
The Armytek Wizard Pro is a really nice light, I absolutely love the finishing on it.
Still need to work out all the controls, as they are not as easy as they seem  
Going to look for a manual now.

That ZRayvn looks pretty neat, though I would never use unprotected cells myself.


----------



## ACruceSalus

State sponsored DOS attacks have a new wrinkle in internet security.

*"I am in for the ZRayvn". *


----------



## mellowhead

ACruceSalus said:


> State sponsored DOS attacks is a new wrinkle in internet security.



New? I doubt that. Traffic re-shaping and re-directing has probably been going on for years - as practice runs for if (or should I say when) they need to conduct a larger-scale attack. There are quite a lot of "creative minds" out there working for the various world's governments that are always cooking up new modes of warfare.

I wish this wasn't the case.


----------



## thedoc007

One more day for the current giveaway: ZRayvn. You can check the first two posts in this thread for all info, or you can get the rules for this particular giveaway here as well.

On another topic, this is my current list of people who have donated items in this thread (in no particular order):

anonymous
moshow9
gunga
double barrel
tyxxvxl
Jeffg330
Cerealand
Me+Light=Addiction
AcruceSalus
revilo951
timbo114

Did I miss anyone? Please let me know.


----------



## Ryp

Thank you to all of the donors.


----------



## Bruno28

Hope I'm not too late 

*"I am in for the ZRayvn"

*Here is an interesting build on a 100w flashlight.*
*<b><font color="#333333">


----------



## ACruceSalus

Sorry misread docs post.


----------



## ACruceSalus

mellowhead said:


> New? I doubt that. Traffic re-shaping and re-directing has probably been going on for years - as practice runs for if (or should I say when) they need to conduct a larger-scale attack. There are quite a lot of "creative minds" out there working for the various world's governments that are always cooking up new modes of warfare.
> 
> I wish this wasn't the case.



Oops my bad I fixed the typo. I was mainly referring to this from the article:



 “Their willingness to be so public mystifies me,” said *Nicholas Weaver*, a researcher at the ICSI who helped dig through the clues about the mysterious attack. “But it does appear to be a very public statement about their capabilities.”



As a former Internet Security Architect I find this new information concerning. The article is from KrebsonSecurity which is one of the better security sites given his clear and concise approach on this topic. I find that refreshing.


----------



## mellowhead

My post about said article from KrebsonSecurity seems to have been deleted. Did I say something wrong, or was it just just deleted because it didn't contribute directly to flashlight-related conversation? Who deleted it? My apologies if I stepped out of bounds. I'm just curious so I don't break the same rule(?) again.


----------



## Happpyfeet

I still see your post, #2500, mellowhead. I don't think it was deleted.


----------



## mellowhead

Happpyfeet said:


> I still see your post, #2500, mellowhead. I don't think it was deleted.


Oh yes, there it is. I must have missed it. 
Never mind then; just having one "those" days...


----------



## thedoc007

bdogps, your name came up in the random drawing. Please PM with with your name and shipping address at your earliest convenience.

lunas and Happpyfeet are alternates, if I don't get a timely response.


----------



## chuckhov

Congrats bdogps!

With that thing you can light up the Outback!

Cheers!
-Chuck


----------



## bdogps

Thanks Doc! Thanks chuck for the congrats mate. [emoji3]


----------



## thedoc007

Hint: bdogps, do you like clip or holster carry?


----------



## radiopej

The little USB meters and lights look awesome.


----------



## chuckhov

bdogps,

Living in the Southern Hemisphere you are entering Prime Lighting Time!... Can't truthfully say that I am jealous, because that also means Winter:-( - Brrrr!

You do understand that you are seemingly on another Planet than the majority of us... Please tell us how you use you lights, and how you perceive that your needs may or may not be different, because most of us have no experience with the 'Down Under''.

My Dream was/is to someday visit there!

Again - Congrats!!!
-Chuck


----------



## radiopej

The major cities are like any other city, except places close earlier. Most Australians live around these places, so they'd be similar to your experiences. Except with a few more spiders and bad Internet access. 

People further out or in the mountains would be a bit different though. 

It's funny, because people from other countries think of Kangaroos in the streets all over Australia. Then I'm here, thinking the same thing about the other states in Australia. The people in those states are probably thinking the same thing about a suburb somewhere else.


----------



## bdogps

Holster please, thank you. 

@Chuck, When I do security, that is when I use them most. Other times when I visit Venus Bay, I usually like to hike at night. I live in Melbourne, so most days in winter, it is usually raining and too cold do outside activities. I do plan on visiting the Northern Territory some day along with the other states in Australia. I have only lived in Australia for five years, I am originally from California US. Only last year, I got into using and collecting flashlights. 

So where do you live mate?


----------



## chuckhov

^^^ Radiopej

Now - That's what I'm talkin about!

Good Show!

But you forgot to mention that 'we' have Bigfoot to contend with, while 'you' have the Yowie.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yowie

Was wondering if the terrain differences would make you more comfortable with Flood or Throw?



It's not easy being me...
-Chuck


----------



## chuckhov

bdogps,

I was born in Akron Ohio, then migrated to semi-rural Tennessee in young/midlife.

Eight years ago, I decided to move to "God's Waiting Room", as it seemed to be only proper. - Florida! 

Thanks for your post!
-Chuck


----------



## Kozy

Awesome!
Congrats bdogps!
I love these giveaways.
Thanks thedoc007!:buddies:


----------



## bdogps

@ Kozy, thanks mate. 

Since we like interesting videos, here is one for you. This happened to me this week. There this RACV(same as AAA in the US) van the randomly stops in front of me and turns its hazards lights on. If you look carefully, there is no car in front of the RACV van. Once it leaves, there is a car there! Where did it come from? http://youtu.be/_MIqHeR7R2w


----------



## chuckhov

Some kind of Internet trick???

My question is: If he is really RACV, then why didn't he stop to help?

Probably just a misunderstanding on my part...?

Your turn
-Chuck


----------



## bdogps

@ Chuck, that was my first response, "why didn't this person help this person out." Then I uploaded the video to my computer and was shocked! There was no one in front of the RACV van and yet they stopped. When they drove away,this broken down car appears out of nowhere. There is no trickery it happened the way it is on the video. I even got out of my car to push the car to safety, but other people got there and the car manage to drive to safety.


----------



## chuckhov

Sorry,

Chuck can't come out to play right now - He is in bed.

Maybe tomorrow?


----------



## thedoc007

bdogps, your light is on the way!


----------



## chuckhov

I think it's his turn be in bed

-Chuck


----------



## prnguinpoo

thedoc007 said:


> bdogps, your light is on the way!



Hey Doc, thanks, my light arrived in the US, on its way to me now. Thanks a ton. Will do a review of it (on here or on a separate thread?) when it arrives.

Looking forward to actually seeing what '12 lumens' is - as this will help me decide in my next purchase (currently considering EagleTac P200A2)


----------



## coachnick

Hey guys,

Can anyone recommend a source for holsters? I'd like to get one for the Sunwayman I recently won.

Thank you,

Coach


----------



## bdogps

Thanks a bunch doc!


----------



## thedoc007

coachnick said:


> Can anyone recommend a source for holsters? I'd like to get one for the Sunwayman I recently won.



Amazon Canada has the NiteIze holster...I like that one a lot. Under CDN$10 shipped (with Prime). If you aren't in a hurry, you can probably find a better deal.


----------



## coachnick

Thanks doc....I'll take a look.

Coach


----------



## timbo114

I will be running 2 giveaways this week, while Doc is away. #1 ends Wednesday - #2 will end on Saturday.

Lot #1 includes the following ...

_**EDIT 
8 hours 15 minutes - no takers ... lot #1 withdrawn.

*_** after work edit ..*
I'll try it again.... conus 48 shipping

*Qty 1 [email protected] green trit 2x8* (I've been holding it for a while - but I'll never use it - I put my other one in my Nitecore D10 Tribute)*
Qty 1 Luxeon K2 TFFC UWOE bin emitter *(I know it's old tech, but awesome beam and pure white tint - I have one in my NovaTac 120)* 
Qty 3 tubes Mil-Comm TW25B ® Synthetic Grease 
Qty 1 UltraFire **1xAA light holster* D ring / belt loop / velcro

*Post "'I'll take lot #1" AND tell us your favorite musical artist or band.
*


----------



## Happpyfeet

> I will be running 2 giveaways this week, while Doc is away. #1 ends Wednesday - #2 will end on Saturday.
> 
> Lot #1 includes the following ...
> 
> _**EDIT
> 8 hours 15 minutes - no takers ... lot #1 withdrawn.*_





Wow, that was fast. . . . I know some people can't post while at work or whatever. . . .I'll know to be more alert for #2 I guess!


My Edit: Thanks for reconsidering! 

*"'I'll take lot #1"

Favorite musician/artist/band: So many to choose from: 
*

The Bee Gees, but not for the typical reasons people think of. 

Yes, the music is iconic, and marked an era of love/hate for disco. 

However--these are/were very talented people (RIP Robin, Maurice, Andy) who showed their gift from youth. They covered more than the disco era, and wrote for many many other singers in the past 40 years. They dealt with their own struggles as many singer/celebrities do, but family won out every time. The last standing Bee Gee, Barry endured the tragic deaths of his brothers and came to Christ. Now he ushers in a new era singing with his children. 

These are composer/songwriters in their own right- and never won an Oscar for original score. 

People who did not grow up with them recognize that iconic sound. 
So many other singers owe their fame and hits to them for their compositions for them .


----------



## CJT

*"I'll take lot #1"

Favorite artist is Skrillex.
*
Thanks for the give away! Not sure where everyone else is but I'm willing to throw my name in the hat.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take lot#1. 
Favorite all time band "The Eagles". Timeless harmonies, fresh elements throughout their long history and how many bands can take credit for " Hell freezing over"?


----------



## timbo114

I was at the Hell Freezes Over tour in Pittsburgh - one of *THE* best concerts I've ever attended.
I also dig the Bee Gees ... yes this info dates me, I'm 51, heard a lot of different types of music, I like most of it.


----------



## Kozy

*Favorite Band is Jethro Tull.* :thumbsup:

Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath
Live 1982:
https://youtu.be/gWubhw8SoBE 
Not joining this giveaway though. Thx:thumbsup:


----------



## mellowhead

I'll sit this lot out, but my fave band is good old 'tallica.


----------



## timbo114

mellow,
I dig your Aeon avatar dude


----------



## chuckhov

I'm sittin too, but me BAND be: Somethin' Smith & The Redheads!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtJ4CI4iUkg

Thanks!
-Chuck


----------



## mellowhead

timbo114 said:


> mellow,
> I dig your Aeon avatar dude


Thanks


----------



## Kozy

YEAH MAN! my another favorit Metallica :rock: 
https://youtu.be/WJkeTEIUJhY
*Metallica Live In Russia 1991*


The biggest concert in the history of the earth. Ever!Tushino airport *1.6 million people!*.28 September 1991


----------



## Eneloops

mellowhead said:


> I'll sit this lot out,]



Ditto sitting this one out, but my favorite band is Die Antwoord:


----------



## timbo114

Anyone familiar with the"'*Crash Test Dummies*"? Lyrically supremely cerebral.
One of my fav '*off the wall*' bands. these selections are mostly from their best album (IMHO)from 1993
They are still alive and kickin today


----------



## mellowhead

Kozy said:


> The biggest concert in the history of the earth. Ever!Tushino airport *1.6 million people!*.28 September 1991



That was an unbelievably huge concert, but according to Wikipedia, it was the *only* 5th largest concert. Apparently beat out by artists like Genesis (heck yeah!), and... Rod Stewart (wait, what?!?!?!)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_largest_concerts



Eneloops said:


> Ditto sitting this one out, but my favorite band is Die Antwoord



This is one of the funniest things I have seen them do:


----------



## Eneloops

mellowhead said:


> This is one of the funniest things I have seen them do:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMVNjMF1Suo



I love that short flick. Best part is when he uses his extra-large Zippo, shrugs and says, "gangsta". I also really enjoyed their first feature length, directed by Neill Blomkamp, "Chappie".


----------



## MauiSon

"*I'll take lot #1*"

The Beatles [hey, I'm old school]


----------



## mellowhead

timbo114 said:


> Anyone familiar with the"'*Crash Test Dummies*"? Lyrically supremely cerebral.
> One of my fav '*off the wall*' bands. these selections are mostly from their best album (IMHO)from 1993
> They are still alive and kickin today



Timbo, I listened to CTD tons when I was younger. I was always trying to imitate his singing voice - very hard to do unless you have a really bad throat cold!
Another "off the wall" band that I like has quite a different music style, but is also very lyrically interesting; you really have to pay attention: *Destroyer*. They are local (to me) and have put out many albums over the years - some quite lighthearted and playful, while others are more intense.


----------



## Ezeriel

I'm sitting this one out... but as far as bands go....

...I've been listening to this album for 20 years.




....and for Die Antwoord, 

I blast Fatty Boom-Boom in my car and can only wonder what people think.


----------



## radiopej

Too many for a favourite, but I'm relistening to The Distillers again 

Not joining this giveaway though. Thanks for running it


----------



## kst

"'I'll take lot #1", thanks timbo114.

Favorite musical artist or band?

Wow, so many to choose from, like only eating one Lay's potato chip.:thinking: 

Ok, if on a long road trip, I would grab Steely Dan to mellow out with and Depeche Mode for a faster pace. :rock:


----------



## timbo114

Lot #1 winner is ... *Crazyeddiethefirst* (please PM me your mailing info)
*kst* came in 2nd


----------



## timbo114

Giveaway lot #2 is now up for grabs!
Randomizer drawing is Saturday @ 9PM EST

Shipping to US cont 48 only.

Post *"I'll take lot #2"* and state your most favorite *single radio aired song* from your high school years.

I purchased this light new.
I took it out 1 time, for a night time drive in the car.
Used it as a headlight - this thing blew away my halogen bulbs in the car!!
I've never used it after putting it back in the flip top box.

One of you guys might as well get some enjoyment from it.


*Epsilon ED-P71* 

*SSC P7* W724C0 LED  570~740 lm maximum output (at 4.2V, 2800mA)
1x18650 only  3.6V-4.2V
3 Modes: 100%/30%/10%
HA III anodization
 Fwd Clicky
Tail stands


----------



## chuckhov

*I'll take lot #2 !*

Summer in the City - Lovin' Spoonful

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m648v4s5sFc

Thanks!
-Chuck


----------



## srvctec

I'll sit this one out, but Van Halen's 1984/Jump was my favorite. The song 1984 is the 1st song off the album by the same title and is instrumental. A lot of the times, the DJ on the radio would play both 1984 and Jump as one song on the radio since 1984 is only about a minute long. Yeah, I'm a HUGE Van Halen fan and I graduated in 1984, so that was a really good year.


----------



## desmobob

I'll take lot #2.

Favorite radio single from high school years = "Godzilla" from Blue Oyster Cult. 

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Happpyfeet

*"I'll take lot #2"

*

Nights In White Satin - Moody Blues 

OK, my brother's high school years--but that's what I get for being in HS during the disco years!


----------



## FJRick

*"I'll take lot #2"

I'd have to say, Aerosmith, Back in the Saddle is my Fav!

Thanks Doc007!!!*


----------



## ACruceSalus

*"I'll take lot #2"

My senior HS class voted "Dust in the Wind" by Kansas as our class song. The administration didn't like it and made us pick again. The funny thing is I don't remember what was selected and probably would have forgotten our pick if they just left it alone. The Streisand Effect at work again.* *How could it it be that many years ago already?

*


----------



## chuckhov

FJRick:

Yes! - Thanks Doc007, but in this case you really should be thanking "timbo114"; it's His Light, and he is running This Giveaway!

Thanks to Both of them!
-Chuck


----------



## FJRick

Oh, sorry Timbo114! Thanks for the giveaway! And yes Thanks to Doc007 for starting the giveaway thread!


----------



## Kozy

Not joining this giveaway though. Thx:thumbsup:
Favorite radio single from high school years = November Rain-Guns N’ Roses(1992 :thumbsup: )
Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## lunas

I'll take lot #2.

Godsmack - whatever


----------



## MauiSon

*I'll take lot #2.


*​Imagine - John Lennon

Imagine that torch (Epsilon) in my hand as I go on a nite hike - ooooh boy!


----------



## SardaoVoador

Can't really enter the contest, living in Portugal, but would really like to remember everyone about Iron Maiden - Fear of the Dark - 1992/1993.

Still listen to it on an regular basis.


----------



## martinaee

That scc-P7 is only 100 lumens from an 18650? Can't that emitter do way more output than that?


----------



## chuckhov

Should have read:

3 Modes: 100% - 30% - 10% 

High - Med - Low

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

PM sent, thanks Timbo114 for the Giveaway! Since I won lot #1, I'll pass on lot 2, but "Stairway to Heaven" is the song from HS, long, long time ago...


----------



## martinaee

*

I'll take lot #2 !

*

The video is so late 90's, but it's such a good song. That guitar solo though!!!! 
I only saw the video for the first time a few years ago and it somehow changes the feel of the song lol.

While I'm at it, for good 90's singles:


----------



## Mr. Nobody

I'll take lot #2

Def Leppard - gods of war


----------



## Eneloops

*I'll take lot #2*

Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby



I still know all the words, and did the dances with friends at our school dance. I used to dress like him and thought I was so cool. Hey, I was 14 and a freshman in high school in 1989.


----------



## martinaee

Eneloops said:


> *I'll take lot #2*
> 
> Vanilla Ice - Ice Ice Baby
> 
> I still know all the words, and did the dances with friends at our school dance. I used to dress like him and thought I was so cool. Hey, I was 14 and a freshman in high school in 1989.



I forgive you  *YO VIP!!!!!*..............


----------



## timbo114

My pals and I used to roam the halls of the HS singing this tune, we were quite good .. .. 




We also did *Don Ho* "Tiny Bubbles" just for the principal, good ol days


----------



## morestag

I'll take lot #2
This song, and the cool video, started my long time love of the Grateful Dead. I have listened to their music every day for almost 30 years.
*Touch of Grey*


----------



## Roxxolid

I'll take lot #2.

Custard Pie from Led Zeppelin, Physical Graffiti album. By the time they got to this album, everyone knew that Jimmy Page was a guitar God. 

Led Zeppelin - Custard Pie: https://youtu.be/0VH6kF8jlwA


----------



## timbo114

*WINNER of lot #2 is ....

*There were 12 items in your list. Here they are in random order:


*desmobob*
Roxxolid
chuckhov
martinaee
MauiSon
lunas
morestag
ACruceSalus
Happpyfeet
Mr. Nobody
FJRick
Eneloops
Timestamp: 2015-05-02 21:53:21 UTC

desmobob please PM me with your mailing info, and thanks to all who partcipated :thumbsup:

Tell us what you think of the light after you've enjoyed it.


----------



## FJRick

Congrats Desmobob! Hey are you a Ducati guy? Thanks Timbo114!!!


----------



## ACruceSalus

Thanks Timbo114. Congrats to Desmobob.


----------



## chuckhov

Yeah - Congrats Mr. Desmo!

Nice valve train you got there
-Chuck


----------



## MauiSon

Much fun to have had a shot - thanks for the pleasure!


----------



## Kozy

Thanks Timbo114. Congrats to Desmobob. :twothumbs


----------



## desmobob

Yahoo! I've never won a forum giveaway before!

Thanks Timbo

And for the bike guys, here's my old 900SS SP. She turns twenty years old this fall...





Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## chuckhov

Bob,

Sure that's not just Her online-dating pic? - She sure looks young and sexy to me;-)

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

timbo114, can you let me know when you ship each "lot"? Want to keep the first post updated, thanks.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

This light is a thank you to everyone who has already donated at least one item to this thread! I've randomized a list of those eleven people (using random.org's List Randomizer).



moshow9 
Me+Light=Addiction 
tyxxvxl 
timbo114 
Double Barrel 
gunga 
AcruceSalus 
anonymous 
Jeffg330 
revilo951 
Cerealand 

Starting from the top, each person can either take the light, or pass. Each person will have a max of twenty-four hours to respond, via PM or by posting in the thread. If anyone does pass, we'll move down the list. If by some miracle none of these generous people needs/wants this light, I'll open it up for everyone else. 

The light in question is an Olight SR Mini. It will come with all accessories (holster, manual, sleeves for CR123, lanyard, original packaging, and the crazy strike bezel). I will also include three SoShine 3400 mAh 18650s. The light has been very lightly used, but looks and functions as new.







moshow9, you are up first! Let me know by 2200 EST tomorrow, May 4, if you would like the SR Mini.


----------



## radiopej

That is quite awesome of you Doc, and a very nice thing for those who donated. A little sad that you didn't make it on the list though, seeing as you made this thread.


----------



## Ryp

Great idea! Being generous definitely pays off.


----------



## Anybodysguess

Congratulations to all the donators! That mini intimidator, is the best of the "soda can" lights.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Cool idea Doc, way too generous of you again though! 
Even though moshow9 didn't respond yet i'll just post to speed things up if it's necassary. 
I already have a SR Intimidator (my most powerfull light actually ) so i'll skip this one! 
Great light, way smaller than I expected when I bought it, and very bright.


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl is up next...feel free to poke him, he hasn't been online much for a while. He has until 2200 EST tomorrow.


----------



## timbo114

Doc,
Are you utilizing Zulu time or Military clock for 2200 EST?


----------



## chuckhov

Patience, my friend...

Easy, coming from a guy that can't be in it, but is Lusting So Bad

Good Luck!
-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

timbo114 said:


> Doc,
> Are you utilizing Zulu time or Military clock for 2200 EST?



Military format, local time (for me, since I am running it). 10 PM Eastern Standard Time. So, tyxxvxl's time has passed, and timbo114, you are up! Yours if you want it, let us know.


----------



## timbo114

I simply cannot pass up this opportunity.
I've never owned this type of torch, so I'm in, and Thank You VERY MUCH.

Truthfully, if I find that this is not my cup of tea, I'll certainly put it back up for grabs to the next name on your list.


----------



## chuckhov

Congrats Timbo!

Oh, I think that you are gonna like it...
-Chuck


----------



## Double Barrel

timbo114 said:


> I simply cannot pass up this opportunity.
> I've never owned this type of torch, so I'm in, and Thank You VERY MUCH.
> 
> Truthfully, if I find that this is not my cup of tea, I'll certainly put it back up for grabs to the next name on your list.



Congrats timbo!
I don't think I could have passed on that one either..lol. I own a couple little olights. I think they are good lights for the money. 

Thanks doc...that was very kind of you. Your one of CPF's finest!

DB 


.


----------



## timbo114

Thanks for the congrats guys.
I'm as happy as a pig in poop.


----------



## coachnick

Congrats Timbo.

Enjoy the new toy.

Coach


----------



## Kozy

Congrats Timbo!


----------



## desmobob

timbo114 said:


> *WINNER of lot #2 is ....*
> 
> Tell us what you think of the light after you've enjoyed it.



timbo,

The Epsilon ED-P71 light is built like a tank! I like the rear clicky UI and the three modes are nicely spaced. I compared it to my ArmyTek Predator Pro, and it has roughly the same hotspot as the Predator (about 5*) with smoother, less defined edges, and considerably more spill. It's a very practical light. The brightness on "high" seems to be about midway between "medium" and "high" on the Predator. Very nice!

I put a Panasonic unprotected 3400mAh battery in it for testing when I found the protected Nitecore 3200mAh cell I grabbed first is too long. I'll try one of my Keeppower protected 3400s later on. They're in the two lights kept in my boat at the moment. In any case, I'll be ordering a couple of protected cells with the proper length to fit this light.

Thanks very much for your generosity. I now have one more brand of light in my growing collection, and another very practical and useful light to light up the night.

Thanks again; it is much appreciated,
Bob


----------



## thedoc007

FYI, timbo114, I was feeling a bit under the weather the last couple days. It has cleared up now, though, thankfully. Plan to ship your light tomorrow morning. Just gotta find the right box first!


----------



## moshow9

I understand this is after the fact and it went on to somebody else, but for the record I would have passed too . That said, thank you for the opportunity doc and for continuing and keeping a wonderful tradition going.

It's been a while since my last visit in this thread and feel embarrassed that my last post I said I would post some items up but never did get around to it. I'd like to contribute again and hopefully soon, just need to dig something up. 

Congrats timbo114!!


----------



## timbo114

Thanks moshow9

Bob, I'm happy that you're pleased with the light - it does produce an amazingly large spill area, and I loved the vanilla tint.

Doc, Glad you're feelng better. Was your time away enjoyable? 
No worries on the shipping.


----------



## desmobob

timbo114 said:


> Thanks moshow9
> 
> Bob, I'm happy that you're pleased with the light - it does produce an amazingly large spill area, and I loved the vanilla tint.



Ah... the tint! That's what I forgot to mention in my post above; the pleasant, warm tint. Very nice.

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## gunga

Congrats Timbo!


----------



## thedoc007

timbo114 said:


> Glad you're feelng better. Was your time away enjoyable?



Thanks. And yes, it was. Best vacation I have had in the last couple years, able to see friends and family, and still had plenty of time to just relax. I don't know if I would want to live in California, but it sure is fun to visit!


----------



## ACruceSalus

Congrats timbo114. Thanks Doc and all the other contributors, it's like Christmas every time I come to this thread.


----------



## chuckhov

Update on my Nitecore Tube win...

Very, very useful to me, but only one thing that I have against it:

Wish that it had better light shielding - As in; you should not be able to see the LED while pointing it at anything.

A little bit of black E tape, and I think it will be good.

Please understand that this is a Flood Beam, of around 100°, so this will Not effect the flood (if I am careful), just keep me from seeing the emitter directly.

I can see the emitter from way more than 100°.

Thanks,
-Chuck

Edit - Oh, and Thanks Doc! - You're the Goods!


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov said:


> Update on my Nitecore Tube win...
> 
> Very, very useful to me, but only one thing that I have against it:
> 
> Wish that it had better light shielding - As in; you should not be able to see the LED while pointing it at anything thing.
> 
> A little bit of black E tape, and I think it will be good.
> 
> Please understand that this is a Flood Beam, of around 100°, so this will Not effect the flood (if I am careful), just keep me from seeing the emitter directly.
> 
> I can see the emitter from way more than 100°.



Yes, that was one of my least favorite things about the Tube. The problem is much worse with the white/clear model...at least the blue blocks SOME of the light. A "covert" nose like the Photon has as an option would definitely be a good idea. 

Otherwise, glad to hear you are still enjoying it! Thanks chuckhov.

Also, timbo114, forgot to update earlier. Your light is on the way...and since it doesn't have too far to travel, it should be there by Saturday (although with the USPS, no promises). Hope you like it!


----------



## bdogps

Hello, This is what I received today:






Thanks so much DOC! :twothumbs

I like the fact that it is so compact like the TN12. This one will get lots of use, it has only one mode, and the best part of all, it is not a boring "tatical black" torch. Thanks so much for the extra goodies mate! I have purchased in the past the zoomable ultrafire torch. It was big, it felt really cheap, and the part that holds the switch in place came loose. After a while I got angry and threw it out. This one is way more compact, more sturdy, over feels like a solid light. If you are after a simple, zoomable solid light, this Zryavn is for you. 

PS:
The FrogLube smells like Pepto Bismol. That is not a bad thing, the last time I smelled that smell was five years ago when I use to live in the US. Once again Thank you DOC!

When you let curiosity get the best of you:





The beamshot:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

timbo114 said:


> Lot #1 winner is ... *Crazyeddiethefirst* (please PM me your mailing info)
> *kst* came in 2nd



I received lot #1, with much needed tubes of lube, an awesome green trit, one of my fav LED'S, and a holster that is perfect for AAA lights! Thanks Timbo114!


----------



## timbo114

thedoc007 said:


>


OK ... I received this jewel on Saturday afternoon - I said nothing because I needed to wait for darkness.
Darkness came and the Lord said *"Let there be light"* and *there was much light *indeed!

I have a 1600+lumen drop in from VOB - it is awesome.
This SR Mini is like having NFL stadium lights at your back, lighting the entire field of vision ahead and all of your peripheral.

Doc, I cannot thank you enough for putting up this gem to giveaway.
I'm very happy to have it, but at the same time I feel kind of bad and a bit awkward for taking this experience from someone else.


----------



## chuckhov

You didn't "take it from someone else"! - You won it fair and square!

Please don't feel bad about this. - Hey! - Look at it this way: You have the Olight and I have my *Fantastic Good Looks*! - You Don't! :nana:

Def #1:

fan·tas·tic
fanˈtastik/
_adjective_


*1*.
imaginative or fanciful; remote from reality.


synonyms:fanciful, extravagant, extraordinary, irrational, wild, absurd, far-fetched, nonsensical, incredible, unbelievable, unthinkable,implausible, improbable, unlikely, doubtful, dubious; More












Be Happy timbo114, and Thanks Doc!
-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

Like chuckhov said, no reason at all to feel bad. Someone was going to receive it...why not you? I'm just glad you like the light!


----------



## radiopej

chuckhov said:


> Update on my Nitecore Tube win...
> 
> Very, very useful to me, but only one thing that I have against it:
> 
> Wish that it had better light shielding - As in; you should not be able to see the LED while pointing it at anything.
> 
> A little bit of black E tape, and I think it will be good.
> 
> Please understand that this is a Flood Beam, of around 100°, so this will Not effect the flood (if I am careful), just keep me from seeing the emitter directly.
> 
> I can see the emitter from way more than 100°.
> 
> Thanks,
> -Chuck
> 
> Edit - Oh, and Thanks Doc! - You're the Goods!


I found that annoying too, but it does have a benefit. You can start it on low and use it as a locator pendant rather than flashing people. You can also use your finger to shield it.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

Have to make a trip to the post office tomorrow anyway, figured I might as well ship something.

First one with a domestic (USA) address to post "I'd like the Thrunite TiS" will get it. Color is bright pink...this is the simple and bright 60 lumen single mode version. Great pocket or keychain light, with surprising brightness and throw for the size. One of the VERY few small lights I actually like enough to keep. (I have the single mode, blue version.)

If you are first to post, go ahead and send me shipping info right away please.


----------



## scwood

"I'd like the Thrunite TiS"


----------



## thedoc007

scwood, done. Addressed and ready for shipping tomorrow.

Next giveaway is live!

Ebay laser...listed as 5mW, 532nm. I'll include a SoShine 3400 mAh 18650. (Note that the positive terminal goes to the tailcap - NOT the head!) If you think it is a good idea to let small children play with lasers, please stay away! This is powerful enough to PERMANENTLY damage eyesight, if care is not taken. A member here on CPF tested this laser at 75mW...so if anything it is likely to be highly under-rated. This does not come with any sort of warranty, and I've had it for a while...but I did verify it is working OK at the time of this giveaway.

First one with a domestic (USA) shipping address to post "I'll take the Ebay laser" will get it. If you are the first to post, go ahead and send me a name/shipping address immediately. Hoping to ship this tomorrow morning along with the Thrunite TiS.


----------



## chuckhov

I'll take the Ebay laser!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## scwood

Thanks doc! My wife has a Fenix LD12 her brother gave her.I am going to check with my Mother-inlaw to see if she can use it. be a good late mothers day gift.My mother has passed on. Best wishes!


----------



## thedoc007

scwood, chuckhov, your packages were mailed this morning.


----------



## chuckhov

Thank you Doc!

I will tell everyone how I intend to use it when it arrives.

Thanks again!
-Chuck
PS - You don't suppose that it's strong enough to cut into a safe, do you?


----------



## Double Barrel

chuckhov said:


> Thank you Doc!
> 
> I will tell everyone how I intend to use it when it arrives.
> 
> Thanks again!
> -Chuck
> PS - You don't suppose that it's strong enough to cut into a safe, do you?



Haha..shhhh! Don't incriminate yourself!


----------



## chuckhov

Well, There you all are!

Had to dig back a page or two to see if this thread was still around

This thread is Not limited to posts such as: "I'll Take It!", or: "PM sent", but rather can be used for all manner of things pertaining to Flashlights etc, and what-not.

Want to say something trivial in another thread but afraid it will be off-topic? - Bring it here to Doc's Place... Never know what we might be able to make of it, or not.

But that's not why I am here today, even though I said what I said...

I'm here to announce the arrival of the eBay Laser (Zombie Blaster) along with some killer little 'extras' in the package! - So, Thanks Doc!

So that's my 2 cents - What all have the rest of you been up too lately?

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Double Barrel

Bump for the best thread going.

Hope your laser is serving you well, chuckhov!


----------



## scwood

Thanks Doc! for the thrunite Tis.My mother-in- law can use it.There was something in with it that looks like some kind of led board or card. what is it ? Never mind I found it!


----------



## chuckhov

"There was something in with it that looks like some kind of led board or card."


I got one too!

Plugged into my USB port on my mini-tower, I use it to alert me of any snakes slithering around my feet at night.

Haven't detected any so far, so not really sure if it works...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5X-Mini-LED-Night-Light-Pocket-Card-Lamp-Led-Keychain-Lamp-Portable-USB-Power-/321753442363?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ae9ffe83b

Thanks Doc!
-Chuck


----------



## prnguinpoo

chuckhov said:


> This thread is Not limited to posts such as: "I'll Take It!", or: "PM sent", but rather can be used for all manner of things pertaining to Flashlights etc, and what-not.



well yeah seeing as you say that. i love flash lights, and i really want an sc52 l2

however i have a problem with the new sc5. according to the official specs, its far less efficient on runtime at the same output levels as the sc52 l2. also its bigger, its heavier, fuel sources are more limted.

thats a lot to pay for for an extra few minutes of a few more lumens (which you could get by using a 14500 in an sc52 l2, and yes you could say i dont like liths, but your loosing out on a lot of runtime using the same NiMHs on the sc5 vs the sc52 l2)

most of all I dont like the statement "optimized for NiMH" as in reality its less efficient (official specs show its about 20% less efficient, that is not 'optimized'), it should be "optimized for high output".

of course i know people have their own opinions, and thats a good thing. perhaps there is something im missing with the sc5 that everyone else see's...


----------



## chuckhov

Thanks for your post - I'm sure someone will know more about it than me.

Selfbuilt? - Could you help us out here, please?

Thanks;
-Chuck


----------



## prnguinpoo

chuckhov said:


> Thanks for your post - I'm sure someone will know more about it than me.
> 
> Selfbuilt? - Could you help us out here, please?
> 
> Thanks;
> -Chuck



yep, one more thing....

for the privilege of carrying a larger, heavier, less efficient light, you have to pay MORE!!!

(Privilege is half sarcastic, as in reality its a very nice light, and it is a privilege to carry, just the problem is the sc52 l2 has more plus points)


----------



## chuckhov

I really don't see what your 'problem' is, if you think that the SC52 has more 'plus points'.

You like it better - It's 10 bucks less - Seems like a no brainer to me.

Get the SC52!

Full disclosure: I have never even seen a ZL of any sort.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## chuckhov

Hey Guys!

I was wondering, Who on this forum would be willing to do an emitter swap for another member? - In this case, an inept old man...

Me.

I have an Eagletac M3C4 that I love everything about except for the Ghastly, Ghostly, 1B Tint:-(

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...50)-Review-COMPARISONS-BEAMSHOTS-RUNTIMES-etc

I know that there are many that are really into what makes lights tick, and enjoy tinkering with them as a pastime. - I have looked for a list of some sort, of people willing to do this sort of thing, but to no avail. <sigh>

Didn't want to start a new thread for this, and then I thought: "Hey! - Put in on Doc's Thread...He won't mind", so here it is

TIA!
-Chuck


----------



## Kozy

Hy Chuck 
if it's a Giveaway, I'm in :rock:


----------



## chuckhov

Me too!



-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

I'm back! Again! 

And with that, next giveaway is live.

A FourSevens Preon P2, toxic green, donated by FourSevens. (Yes, this one is direct from the manufacturer.)

I will provide two Amazon Basics NiMH AAA with the light. 

First pic is for scale...it is just a little bit smaller than the Preon Penlight.







And the usual FourSevens clear packaging...comes with a couple alkalines, manual, spare O-rings, etc. 






You guys can look up the specs easily enough, so I'm not going to go over all the details. If you enter to win this light, you agree that you will submit a brief review here in this thread. No need to be technical, but take a few pics if you can, and share your thoughts on the light. Emphasis on real world use.

This giveaway is available to anyone, foreign and domestic. 

I will take entries until 2300 EST Thursday, May 21. Winner will be determined by random draw.

*Your post must include "I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2" to be eligible. Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. *No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also.

Good luck, and thanks to Reid at FourSevens for providing the light!


----------



## gunga

April 16th?


----------



## radiopej

I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2 please. Thanks to both of you 

This is my freezer shelf at uni. I'm just waiting for it to collapse.


----------



## chuckhov

Really Nice Light, Doc!

No - I won't be entering this one lest I be stoned to death, though anyone would be crazy not to want it

Just wanted to provide some content as you asked.


The medical profession has asked to study these girls to no avail. - To learn more about how our brains work.

So sad, but then, they seem to be happy and well adjusted; perhaps better adjusted than some of us 'normal' people.

God bless them...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K57IcN9DWXo

Doc - Thanks for the Great Giveaway, and thanks to 4sevens for making it possible!
-Chuck


----------



## aginthelaw

*I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2

Robert Downey Jr. had a meeting with Shannon Lee, Bruce Lee's daughter, and liked a shirt in her office so much, she gave it to him. He was so impressed with her after several meetings he pushed the product placement team for Age of Ultron to allow him to wear the shirt in the movie. Bruce Lee would have been 75 years old this year. It might be trivial to some, but I was pretty impressed how a person could have such influence on today's culture decades after his passing*


----------



## xzel87

I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2.

I had a Penlight before, the NC MT06, really didn't like the clip and the fact that it only has 2 modes. So I gave it away to an Electronic Eng. friend and he is really happy with it and as far as I know he's been using it daily especially during outstation service calls to fix electronic boards of factory machinery/equipment etc. I did remind him to use Lithium primaries as he couldn't be bothered to get a set of, and maintain rechargeables.

So yesterday, as usual, was edc'ing my T10S during exercise. Exercise buddy wanted to have a play with it so I let him and off I went to do my cardio workouts. Came back 20 minutes later and he returned my light. Noticed some BIG scratches, so asked him what was that about. He said he helped hammer a small nail back into a chair of the adjacent eatery to help out an elderly lady, as she was complaining of a wobbly chair leg.

Of course he didn't know how much my light cost, and the scratches went away after some (serious) scrubbing with a scotchbrite pad at home after that...still some very slight dings though 

I want to say I was cool with what he did, helping people and all, but come on, there were loose bricks lying around that would've served better as a hammer than a rounded body flashlight.

Seriously, never again.



radiopej said:


> This is my freezer shelf at uni. I'm just waiting for it to collapse.



What are in those vials and test tubes?, I hope you're not working on infectious diseases or something similar  

Speaking of test tubes....you reckon those test tube holders are able to fit 18650s?


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> April 16th?



Hehe, thanks. You can tell I'm lazy...I always copy and paste earlier giveaways, so I don't have to type it all again. I just wasn't paying attention to the date. It is updated...will run until Thursday, May 21.


----------



## radiopej

Mostly gDNA, some chemicals and additional DNA probes. You don't really store organisms at -20 dC

One of the models I use is an infectious organism, but most of my stuff now is environmentally problematic. 

Plenty of pathogens in our -80 dC freezer though.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2. Thank you.

Did you know that several years ago, two scientists in Italy with eminent credentials set out to prove once and for all that all those who believe that "the person who calls himself Paul McCartney is an imposter" had no basis in science to believe precisely that? They thought it was nonsense to believe such a thing.

But when they utilized their expertise in science to prove definitively that those believers were wrong, something astonishing happened! The two scientists, using sophisticated instruments to measure, for example, the skulls of the pre-1966 McCartney with the post-1966 McCartney were amazed to discover that these were in fact two different men!

They published all their anatomical findings in a magazine written in Italian. (I wish I could find an English translation). It would take me 12 more paragraphs to go into all the implications of this but allow me just to quote the late President Harry S. Truman, "Always tell the truth, that will astonish some and gratify the rest."

- LetThereBeLight!


----------



## martinaee

*
I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2

*How about some art this time. Here is amazing work by Don Kenn. He draws amazing fairy-tale style horror on post-it notes. His work reminds me of Edward Gorey. 
Also similar to the monster "The Babadook" ... great horror movie from last year if you haven't seen it. 

*Link:* http://imgur.com/gallery/d6lKB


----------



## xzel87

I couldn't understand your first 2 paragraphs. I'm from a HR background, so go figure 

Well regardless, need a new freezer!

Interesting info there belight. too bad no English translation, for the life of me I still can't get used to the output Google translates gives when translating pages or text.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

*I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2

*Awhile back my sister was able to assist the cops in catching a thief with her old Inova 2AA LED flashlight. She was in her back yard playing with her dogs and used the light to guild her to pick up poop poop when she heard the commotions. She used the light and shined at the thief while the cops were chasing him down in the dark alley and tackled him. She had a good laugh cause her light was actually brighter than the cops. Guess who gave her the light??


----------



## thedoc007

xzel87, please avoid quoting a key phrase. You can quote the rest of a post without including that. The deal is one entry per person, and even if you quote someone else, when I do a "find" for the phrase, your post will come up twice (and therefore disqualify you).

Someone asked about entering in multiple giveaways, if one has already won an item. My thoughts (from August of last year, a reminder is due):

"There have already been several people who have asked for and received multiple items. I don't have a problem with that. Check the first post in this thread, it has a complete history of winners since the thread started, what they won, and who donated it (if a donor is not specified, it was one of mine). 

My only firm rule is that anyone who wins one of the more expensive lights/bundles (e.g. TM11vn, Elzetta, TK75vn, off the top of my head) will not be able to win another expensive light/bundle - want to give others their chance. As for everything else, fair game. If someone starts asking for everything, and is clearly taking advantage, I certainly reserve the right to refuse them, but that has not happened so far, and I don't expect it will.

I will say, that if anyone has a specific item in mind (or type of item), you can always PM me. I MAY be planning it already, and suggestions for future giveaways are always welcome..."


----------



## xzel87

Sorry about that doc, didn't realise I did that. Thanks for pointing it out though.


----------



## Xaios

*I'll take the FourSevens Preon 2*.

(Assuming a Canadian is eligible.)

I've played guitar my entire life, and love perusing pictures of custom made guitars. A luthier named Dylan Humphries in the UK makes guitars with some really incredible inlays and paint jobs. A minor example of his work:






His site: http://daemonessguitars.co.uk/ (Note: the grand majority of his guitars are heavy metal oriented, so if that's not your thing, you've been warned.)


----------



## radiopej

My bad. gDNA is genomic DNA. You grow some cells and you extract DNA from them. At this point it's their entire genome. You can then selectively amplify regions with different genes for whatever purpose (e.g. identification, cloning, etc). We store them in the freezer. I also have DNA probes which bind to specific sequences and let us identify things through various means.

If we put cells into a -20 degree Celsius freezer they would die. For long term storage we put them at -80 degrees Celsius in a cryoprotectant such as glycerol, which we can't do at -20 because of its freezing point.


----------



## radiopej

That inlay is insane.


----------



## Anybodysguess

I had a few questions about the light. I've been thinking about buying my grandfather a penlight as he has old incandescent lights. And carry's pens all the time, so a penlight would be perfect for an edc for him. I have the olight oPen, equivalent to the four sevens pen light. Maybe doc can answer this, or the winner. Is the 190 vs 180 lumens noticeable. And the end doesn't taper like the oPen is the beam pattern different? How's the tint? I love my oPen I don't know what tint it is, its white, slightly on the softer white side, with no hint of blue or green, and a very even beam.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

xzel87 said:


> I couldn't understand your first 2 paragraphs. I'm from a HR background, so go figure
> 
> Well regardless, need a new freezer!
> 
> Interesting info there belight. too bad no English translation, for the life of me I still can't get used to the output Google translates gives when translating pages or text.



Let me try to explain it this way.

In the late 1960's, a radio station started a rumor that Paul McCartney was dead. Many Beatles fans scoured their albums to look for clues that this possibly could be true. Speculation arose such as "He doesn't look like Paul" or "This person does not sound like McCartney", etc. To the best of my knowledge, none of the Beatles ever discussed or admitted to this hoax, leaving many to believe it was true (that is, that Paul was replaced) and actually not a hoax. Many people over the years did photograph comparisons. Finally, two scientists from Italy who I guess were fed up with this so-called nonsense set out to prove, using careful measurements from various photographs, that Paul was in fact Paul. 

But their careful analysis, published in that Italian magazine, showed that the pre-1966 McCartney and the post-1966 "McCartney" were in fact two different men.


----------



## thedoc007

Anybodysguess said:


> I had a few questions about the light. I've been thinking about buying my grandfather a penlight as he has old incandescent lights. And carry's pens all the time, so a penlight would be perfect for an edc for him. I have the olight oPen, equivalent to the four sevens pen light. Maybe doc can answer this, or the winner. Is the 190 vs 180 lumens noticeable. And the end doesn't taper like the oPen is the beam pattern different? How's the tint? I love my oPen I don't know what tint it is, its white, slightly on the softer white side, with no hint of blue or green, and a very even beam.



Tint is cool white. I'm sure some people will call it slightly blue, but it looks pretty darn white to me. As usual, it depends on what you compare it to...if I compare it to a cool-white with AR coating (like some of my Nitecore lights) it is a bit warmer. Compared to both the FourSevens Preon Penlight, and the Thorfire PF02, it looks a little bit cool. (They both have the "creamy" white tint.) Which one you prefer is entirely subjective...

The difference between 180 lumens and 190 is never going to be noticeable. You can be sure of that.

As for beam profile, that is more objective. The following pics are for beam profile comparisons ONLY...the tint in the pics is not at all representative of what I actually see. Repeat, ignore the tint! (One of these days I'll learn how to use the white balance on my camera...but today is not that day.)

First up, the Preon 2 versus the Preon Penlight. You can see that the hotspot is significantly larger with the Penlight. Spill is about the same. (Preon 2 on the left, Penlight on the right.)






Next up, compared with the Thorfire PF02. (Preon 2 on left, PF02 on right.) The PF02 has a larger head, and it shows. It has a MUCH tighter hotspot, and much better throw. Spill is also slightly narrower.






Again, just for emphasis, you CANNOT draw any conclusions about tint from these photos. Meant for beam profile comparison only. None of the above lights look anything like these photos in terms of tint...


----------



## ACruceSalus

When I looked at this flastlight's color I see Emerald green and wondered why anyone would call it toxic green. In the early 1800s green was in vogue in consumer products. The most popular green was Scheele’s green which was a yellowish green so there was a constant search for more vivid bright greens. In the early 1800s two chemists discovered a method to improve on Scheel's green and produced a product which became known as Emerald or Paris green. Companies used it in everything from children's toys, soaps, wallpaper, textiles, medicine, and even rat poison. At first it wasn't widely known that this green was highly toxic but a few chemist started warning people to dispose of products using this color but their advice went unheeded. Eventually it was replaced when new synthetic colors were discovered in the late 1800s.

*"I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2"*


----------



## Kozy

[h=1]*I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2
*

B. B. King, Defining Bluesman for Generations, Dies at 89[/h] :mecry:


----------



## chuckhov

Upon due consideration of the words of 'thedoc007' in post #2646 of this thread, and after long and hard thought coupled with deep soul-searching, I have decided to enter this Giveaway.

That, and looking at the beautiful GREEN color of this thing, how could I resist? 

If I should win, I promise to say something semi-witty, such as "That's Life!", or "Hey! - I'm Irish, what do you expect?", or maybe not...

It is after all a Fair and Random drawing, so each of us (as always) has an equal chance to win. - So... I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2 !


Do you Believe in 'Luck'... or do you believe in The law of averages?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luck

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Law_of_averages

Or have you more of a scientific bent and embrace Probability theory?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Probability_theory

Either way - May The Force be With You All, and Thanks be to Doc and 4/7s!

But... I do hope that I win

-Ole Lucky, aka Chuck


----------



## jpil

*I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2

<b>*


----------



## eraursls1984

I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2

GearBest Olight battery on the right, illumn.com or GoingGear.com on the left


----------



## gunga

I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2

http://www.lolwot.com/10-things-you...ulk/?utm_source=ob.mobile&utm_medium=referral


----------



## ronniepudding

LetThereBeLight! said:


> Let me try to explain it this way.
> 
> In the late 1960's, a radio station started a rumor that Paul McCartney was dead. Many Beatles fans scoured their albums to look for clues that this possibly could be true. Speculation arose such as "He doesn't look like Paul" or "This person does not sound like McCartney", etc.  To the best of my knowledge, none of the Beatles ever discussed or admitted to this hoax, leaving many to believe it was true (that is, that Paul was replaced) and actually not a hoax. Many people over the years did photograph comparisons. Finally, two scientists from Italy who I guess were fed up with this so-called nonsense set out to prove, using careful measurements from various photographs, that Paul was in fact Paul.
> 
> But their careful analysis, published in that Italian magazine, showed that the pre-1966 McCartney and the post-1966 "McCartney" were in fact two different men.



Oh, it's absolutely true! Ringo said so!!!

Psyche!  

The simplest explanation is usually the right one, and in this case the story line that an influential pop icon with the highest levels of public visibility and awareness could have died suddenly and violently -- and then be replaced with a doppelganger no less -- without anyone involved coming forward between then and now ... it's just too complex and outlandish to be believable. And frankly, WHY would such an elaborate hoax be perpetrated in the first place? What's to be gained from hiding the death of a musician (albeit a very influential one) from the public? I could entertain a plot like this relevant to a powerful dictator or something ... but a bass player?!? Come on, really 

One more point, and I'll move on... Do you really think John Lennon was the sort of lad who would/could have kept a secret like this? Of course I didn't know him personally or anything, but I've seen a few interviews, -- and he doesn't strike me as being at all politic or reserved, or who would otherwise be interested in playing along with a deception such as the conspiracy theories describe.

Alright, I'm done... carry on =)


----------



## chuckhov

There was a Beetles song that when played backwards said: "Turn me on dead man", but I forgot which one it was:-(

It really did say it - I played it spinning the record backward with my finger.

-Chuck


----------



## ronniepudding

chuckhov said:


> There was a Beetles song that when played backwards said: "Turn me on dead man", but I forgot which one it was:-(
> 
> It really did say it - I played it spinning the record backward with my finger.
> 
> -Chuck



I've actually read a couple of web sites dedicated to this particular myth, including of these types of "clues" on Beatles album covers and when spinning their records backwards, some GIFs fading photographs of Macca's face then-and-now, etc.... neither of which presented any evidence that was compelling to me. But then again I'm the skeptical type =) I find Snopes to be a pretty good resource for most urban myths and interweb baloney. 

Speaking of spinning records backwards... do any of you all like "Glove and Boots"?

BTW, I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2. I've got a P1 in Titanium, and always wanted to try a P2, but could never decide on a color. Toxic Green it is


----------



## chuckhov

"But then again I'm the skeptical type =)"

Understood - You really would have had to have been there actually doing it to have heard it.

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## ronniepudding

chuckhov said:


> You really would have had to have been there actually doing it to have heard it.



Chuck, I've listened to Revolution #9 enough times that I don't doubt you for a moment. I'd be surprised if reversing Sgt. Peppers or some later Beatles album DIDN'T say "_Turn me on dead man_" =) I'm just dubious re: what conclusions you can draw from it...


----------



## martinaee

eraursls1984 said:


> I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2
> 
> GearBest Olight battery on the right, illumn.com or GoingGear.com on the left



Is one of those fake? What's going on with this picture?


----------



## chuckhov

The one on the right, if not fake, is at lease defective.

It won't even sit up straight.

-Chuck


----------



## Poppy

Thank you Doc!, and Thank You Reid!
I am delighted that FourSevens has gotten involved.

"I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2"

I am a true American mutt, in that each of my four grandparents are of a different Nationality; one being Scots-Irish. I only recently read a few books about the history of Ireland, and Scotland and the Scots-Irish. Much of it I didn't retain, because the authors presumed that the reader of their books had more of a working knowledge of the subject than I had. At any rate... about two months ago I met a gentleman in his 70's who had an obvious Scottish accent. I had the opportunity to speak with him for about 20 minutes. He had an interesting story to tell.

He came to the US in the early 1960s, got a job as a welder in Kentucky, and was fired after only three hours. He told me that he never experienced discrimination until he came to this country. I thought he was being personally discriminated against... wrong! He had bought three black men a soda pop from "the White Man's" vending machine!

Wow! So I had to think back... the American Civil Rights Act wasn't signed into law until 1964. Pretty incredible.


----------



## eraursls1984

martinaee said:


> Is one of those fake? What's going on with this picture?





chuckhov said:


> The one on the right, if not fake, is at lease defective.
> 
> It won't even sit up straight.
> 
> -Chuck


The one on the right is either fake, or it was a reject that was still labeled and sold out the back door. I got it from GearBest.


----------



## Happpyfeet

*"I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2"

How about this for a giveaway?? Blow Something Up With Arnold! 

*

*Details in the article here
http://www.foxnews.com/entertainmen...r-well-can/?intcmp=obmod_ffo&intcmp=obnetwork**, 

but the chance to blow up something with Ahhhh-nold? Who could pass that up??  


*


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus said:


> When I looked at this flastlight's color I see Emerald green and wondered why anyone would call it toxic green.



That gets back to the problem of lighting, perception, and other variability in color.

To demonstrate my point, I took two pics of the "toxic" green Preon 2. 

In the first pic, I used the flash. The list of colors, courtesy of TinEye's Color Extractor (including only various shades of green):

San Felix, Hex #266428, 23.9%
Fruit Salad, Hex #42b151, 7.5%
Deep Fir, Hex #143b15, 6.8%
Snowy Mint, #d6f8cd, 2.7%
Light Green, #89ee97, 2.4%

In the second pic, the only difference was the lack of flash. Still had plenty of light...more than five thousand lumens, in a fairly small room, and a similar amount of ambient light as well. Results:

Dark Green, Hex #11260d, 6.8%
Myrtle, Hex #10450b, 5.2%
Green, Hex #116811, 5.1%
Grey-Asparagus, Hex #4b5e3e, 2.7%

So, the same flashlight, with only slightly different lighting, has a dramatically different color. It doesn't just change the relative percentage of a set of colors...it changes the colors completely. Note that not a single color is consistent (in any amount) between the two pictures. And this is with a controlled experiment...the same location, orientation, background lighting, and the same subject in just about the same position.

Short synopsis...color is really complicated. If you want to call it "toxic" green, why not? Someone else can call it emerald green...but neither one can be said to be empirically right or wrong.


----------



## chuckhov

Ok - I'll go along with whatever you say Doc.

But - What I think is really cool, is how the light's color matches the Green leaves on the batteries. - Me Likes!

This is important, no? 
-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov said:


> Ok - I'll go along with whatever you say Doc.



I hoped you had more sense than that! 



chuckhov said:


> But - What I think is really cool, is how the light's color matches the Green leaves on the batteries. - Me Likes!



Yes, it worked out well. HKJ's review convinced me that Amazon Basics were actually quite a good value (similar performance to Eneloops, but cheaper), and Prime Shipping is handy as well, but ultimately the color matching is the most important factor. Quite a faux pas to have batteries that clash - I'd never hear the end of it. 

And yes, this last sentence or two should be read as if they are positively oozing sarcasm...just in case you weren't clear. :nana:

By the way, Chuck, I finished the video you linked on the conjoined twins. Absolutely amazing...thanks for that.


----------



## chuckhov

Yes Doc - Those girls are... I had written "Quite exceptional" (well duh), then I thought better of it, deleted it, and well, now it's back again.

Thing is - Learning of them breaks new ground for I think, Anyone... And I find myself really at a loss for words.

Let's just say that I'm Very, Very Proud of Abigail & Brittany Hensel - The Twins Who Share a Body!

For those that missed it:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K57IcN9DWXo

Thank you,
-Chuck


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Thank you Doc, and Four Sevens(hello Reid, David)!
"I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2". My wife is an Internationally Board Certified Lactation Consultant/Registered Nurse. According to current statistics, a woman who breast feeds for a combined total of seven years(ie 4 children two BF for two years and the other two for 18 months), her risk of breast cancer is less than 2%. Additionally, if there is a genetic predisposition for autism, and the child is breastfed for a minimum of 18 months the risk of developing autism is decreased by at least 70% and in those who do develop it, the severity or depth in the spectrum is much less. Amazing what you can learn when you live with a "boobologist"(her pet term, not mine)...


----------



## ACruceSalus

thedoc007 said:


> Short synopsis...color is really complicated. If you want to call it "toxic" green, why not? Someone else can call it emerald green...but neither one can be said to be empirically right or wrong.




You misunderstood me Doc. I was not judging whether toxic green is "right" or "wrong." What I tried to convey was the historical reasons why some people call it toxic green today. 

I'm aware that the perception of color is complicated. Depending on the context of the color people can perceive the same color as two different colors. Scientist believe that this is due not just to what our eyes are reporting to the brain but the brain itself "interpreting" the color. There is a good TED talk about this perception here.


----------



## Happpyfeet

chuckhov said:


> For those that missed it:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K57IcN9DWXo
> 
> Thank you,
> -Chuck



I have followed the twins' stories for a long time now. There a bunch of different documentaries and followups that used to be out there. It's amazing how dynamic and resourceful humans can be!


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus said:


> You misunderstood me Doc. I was not judging whether toxic green is "right" or "wrong." What I tried to convey was the historical reasons why some people call it toxic green today.
> 
> I'm aware that the perception of color is complicated. Depending on the context of the color people can perceive the same color as two different colors. Scientist believe that this is due not just to what our eyes are reporting to the brain but the brain itself "interpreting" the color. There is a good TED talk about this perception here.



I don't think I misunderstood...



ACruceSalus said:


> When I looked at this flastlight's color I see Emerald green and wondered why anyone would call it toxic green.



The whole point is that just because you see it that way, doesn't mean it is that color. In person, I don't think it looks emerald green...but there is no way for me to adequately explain the difference, and of course different lighting will always change the perceived color anyway. The historical reasons for "toxic" green were unknown to me, and I appreciate the info, but that isn't what I was responding to.

In any case, I fully agree that the above TED talk by Beau Lotto is excellent. In just a few minutes, he covers a huge amount of information, and it is never anything less than fascinating.


----------



## ACruceSalus

thedoc007 said:


> I don't think I misunderstood...
> 
> 
> 
> The whole point is that just because you see it that way, doesn't mean it is that color.



On this we agree 100%. That's why I said you misunderstood me.


----------



## radiopej

I think that part was just leading into the history of toxic green. As in, what looks toxic?


----------



## ronniepudding

Could someone explain the difference between 'toxic' green and 'zombie' green?


----------



## ravenraven

I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2


----------



## Eneloops

xzel87 said:


> Noticed some BIG scratches, so asked him what was that about. He said he helped hammer a small nail back into a chair of the adjacent eatery to help out an elderly lady, as she was complaining of a wobbly chair leg.
> 
> Of course he didn't know how much my light cost, and the scratches went away after some (serious) scrubbing with a scotchbrite pad at home after that...still some very slight dings though
> 
> I want to say I was cool with what he did, helping people and all, but come on, there were loose bricks lying around that would've served better as a hammer than a rounded body flashlight.
> 
> Seriously, never again.



Ouch! Your story really hurt to read, thanks for sharing though. I could NOT be friends with anyone who treated my belongings that way, using his charitable helping of some "old lady" as his justification/excuse. That is insanely disrespectful to you. Why are strangers more important than the generous friend who loaned him his beloved EDC light? I don't understand the logic at all. 

I'd never loan him anything ever again, not even the most trivial thing - but I seriously would disown him as a friend. His IQ has proven to be far too low to be compatible with. He'd probably use your knife as pry-bar and tell you he needed to help a starving homeless person open a can of beans. Sounds like an alcoholic, actually - that's how they act in my experience.


----------



## aribach

I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2
Spotted this today thought it was pretty cool

https://youtu.be/W170zszmkWk


----------



## recDNA

Withdrawn


----------



## xzel87

chuckhov said:


> The one on the right, if not fake, is at lease defective.
> It won't even sit up straight.
> -Chuck



I have an Xtar 14500 thats a bit bent down at the negative pole, probably due to an unevenly placed protection circuit. Never had any problems with it though, although if it's bent enough might have a problem with lights without springs in tailcap/driver. I guess the understanding of "Quality Assurance" differs between the Japanese and the Chinese. We have local chain store here selling QC rejected Japanese goods for about 1 USD for any item. Funny thing is, quality is still top notch, maybe a scratch here or a very unoticeable bent here and there but still perfectly fine and usable, just some exterior defects.

But then again, even Eneloops are starting to be manufactured in China 



Poppy said:


> He came to the US in the early 1960s, got a job as a welder in Kentucky, and was fired after only three hours. He told me that he never experienced discrimination until he came to this country. I thought he was being personally discriminated against... wrong! He had bought three black men a soda pop from "the White Man's" vending machine!
> 
> Wow! So I had to think back... the American Civil Rights Act wasn't signed into law until 1964. Pretty incredible.



Reminds me of the movie about a black person playing baseball. It's a movie but I really got pissed watching it, I'm young and living in modern times, so I guess I will never understand and never tolerate how a human being can treat another fellow human as something less than human.



chuckhov said:


> Ok - I'll go along with whatever you say Doc.



Looks like Zombie Green to me 



Eneloops said:


> I'd never loan him anything ever again, not even the most trivial thing - but I seriously would disown him as a friend. His IQ has proven to be far too low to be compatible with. He'd probably use your knife as pry-bar and tell you he needed to help a starving homeless person open a can of beans. Sounds like an alcoholic, actually - that's how they act in my experience.



Nah no need to have such a big reaction, what I learned when I joined CPF is that normal people are different from us flashaholics. It's not that they purposely don't appreciate, they can't, because they don't know about the finer things of a flashlight.

He did apologize a few days after that though, after he casually asked me how much my light cost, because he was interested in it as he liked the stainless steel solid feeling 

That said, I won't lend him my T10 anymore, but my other stuff yes. Besides, already gifted him with a Hugsby XP-1 yesterday


----------



## thedoc007

recDNA said:


> I never thought it would melt



Posting exactly the same pic as last time? You are in for the giveaway, but I know you can do better than that!


----------



## thedoc007

xzel87 said:


> Nah no need to have such a big reaction, what I learned when I joined CPF is that normal people are different from us flashaholics. It's not that they purposely don't appreciate, they can't, because they don't know about the finer things of a flashlight.
> 
> He did apologize a few days after that though, after he casually asked me how much my light cost, because he was interested in it as he liked the stainless steel solid feeling
> 
> That said, I won't lend him my T10 anymore, but my other stuff yes. Besides, already gifted him with a Hugsby XP-1 yesterday



Cool. I thought that would be an over-reaction too...and forgiving is a lot better than holding grudges. If a friend is lying to you, or in some way intentionally betraying you, that is one thing, but if you write a friend off just because a light got scratched, must not have been a very good friend anyway. I don't have a huge number of friends, but the ones I do have, I treasure far more than any possession.


----------



## Anybodysguess

On the other hand, it really annoys me when people don't respect your stuff, if you need to hammer a nail with an object that isn't yours it better be a hammer that he borrowed. Whenever I borrow something from someone, it is returned as good, or better, than before.


----------



## recDNA

thedoc007 said:


> Posting exactly the same pic as last time? You are in for the giveaway, but I know you can do better than that!


That's funny. I totally forgot what I posted before went through over 100 pictures in my gallery and picked the exact same one. Weird


----------



## pc_light

*I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2*, in Toxic Green.

I've been on the wagon for a couple of years but these new generation of small pocket rockets like the Preons are incredible and I've now fallen off the wagon and picked up several AAA lights in the past months.

I find that today's AAA lights are like yesterday's AA or CR123a lights. I mean the features and output of the newest generation of AAA seem to be on par with many of the previous generation CR123a lights. I think Surefire's release of the latest Titan-A is testimony to that as well. Most don't have the throw of the big 123a lights but there doesn't seem to be a technical reason they couldn't, is there?

The improvement seems to be 2-parts LED, 1-part improved driver electronics and 1-part improved batteries. 

So rather than to scrap my old lights, I'm starting to swap emitters. With my new AAA's in hand, I decided it was safe to disassemble my former keychain EDC, the Fenix L0P SE. I did an simply emitter swap and put in a warmer tinted a XP-G. Happy! I wish I'd done so sooner, it would have made some of my recent impulse purchased unnecessary.

A free Preon 2 not withstanding of course.


----------



## xzel87

thedoc007 said:


> Cool. I thought that would be an over-reaction too...and forgiving is a lot better than holding grudges. If a friend is lying to you, or in some way intentionally betraying you, that is one thing, but if you write a friend off just because a light got scratched, must not have been a very good friend anyway. I don't have a huge number of friends, but the ones I do have, I treasure far more than any possession.



I've gradually learnt that whatever that has happened in the past exists only in your head and is therefore not real. Harbouring grudges or bad feelings for things that aren't real just isn't logical. Read this in a book somewhere. I'm naturally a skeptic for most things, but it has some truth to it if you ask me. 



Anybodysguess said:


> On the other hand, it really annoys me when people don't respect your stuff, if you need to hammer a nail with an object that isn't yours it better be a hammer that he borrowed. Whenever I borrow something from someone, it is returned as good, or better, than before.



I have friends from both ends of the spectrum, some do that, some don't. I agree with what doc said, if they are real friends, I wouldn't mind so much, and they probably didn't intentionally do it either


----------



## kst

I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2.:green:

Thanks Doc and Foursevens.


My favorite new Chrome extension lets me keep a million tabs open. 
My pages now load quicker and I no longer get that low memory warning.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/18/great-suspender-chrome_n_7307432.html

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg


----------



## Anybodysguess

kst said:


> My favorite new Chrome extension lets me keep a million tabs open.
> My pages now load quicker and I no longer get that low memory warning.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/18/great-suspender-chrome_n_7307432.html
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg


That seems great in theory, but requires reloading the page after it has been suspended? Ram is cheap these days, you may want to just add more.


----------



## xzel87

kst said:


> My favorite new Chrome extension lets me keep a million tabs open.
> My pages now load quicker and I no longer get that low memory warning.
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/05/18/great-suspender-chrome_n_7307432.html
> 
> https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/the-great-suspender/klbibkeccnjlkjkiokjodocebajanakg



I'm not sure about you guys, but is it necessary to keep so many tabs opened?, can't even see the tab description if it's packed way too tightly.

Besides, not ideal having to reload a suspended page, especially pages with active forms.,,like what anybodysguess said, ram is cheap, heck, consumer systems normally have 4gb minimum nowadays, some come with 8gb standard.


----------



## Anybodysguess

I have 8GB (its not a consumer system, its a gaming rig I made myself) the most I've ever had chrome use is 2gb that's with 2 windows up in 2 monitors each with dozens of tabs in each.


----------



## thedoc007

Anybodysguess, please avoid quoting the key phrase. 

If you want in on the Preon P2, you only have about an hour and a half left.


----------



## xzel87

Anybodysguess said:


> I have 8GB (its not a consumer system, its a gaming rig I made myself) the most I've ever had chrome use is 2gb that's with 2 windows up in 2 monitors each with dozens of tabs in each.



haha yeah, even among consumer systems there are different versions for different needs. Most of my office PCs have 2gb. One of my colleague's laptop have 8gb "off the shelf"

My workstation used to have 2gb, but loading large image files and simultaneous heavy applications running 2gb just doesn't cut it (yeah I'm HR but down the road sorta turned to jack of all trades, too helpful to other can be a pain down the road I tell you)....worst part was, requesting an upgrade from IT is no joke, the amount of red tape and crap they have to go through various departments is ridiculous, especially when the boss is the type with old school thinking "as long as it's not broken it can be used" kind of person. So I just bought my own and added in, then filed a petty cash claim


----------



## radiopej

I have 16gb on my laptop. If I run a game with a tonne of files open, I reach maybe 9.

Analysing larger data sets can push it though.


----------



## chuckhov

I have Google Chrome running on a 4GB, seven year old Intel Quad.

Currently have One Window, with 30 tabs open. - Using 2771mb.

Such is life in the Slow Lane, but works for me!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Anybodysguess

He He, sorry doc, didn't even notice, and no I wasn't going to enter, already received an oPen, that I use daily! 




xzel87 said:


> My workstation used to have 2gb, but loading large image files and simultaneous heavy applications running 2gb just doesn't cut it



Most computers with 2gb are fairly slow if they don't have an SSD, a computer, such as a windows tablet or laptop with an SSD is fine with only 2gb for normal web browsing stuff, but on a desktop, especially if it only has a Hard drive. Windows uses any free ram to "prefetch" data that may be need, that's why a system with 4 or 8 GB of ram feels far speedier than one with only 2, two just isn't enough for prefetch to work.


----------



## chuckhov

Hey Doc!

Not much about flashlights being discussed in the final hours, but the current topic seems to be really hot... Keeping the thread at the Top-of the List, and so giving more people the chance to Enter and Win!

Not a bad thing at all...!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

thedoc007 said:


> Anybodysguess, please avoid quoting the key phrase.
> 
> If you want in on the Preon P2, you only have about an hour and a half left.



Hey Doc,
A quick clarification, I put the phrase in quotation marks, but I did not cut & paste the quotation. Is that OK? 
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## chuckhov

In your post #2674, I think that will go thru alright - But I am Not Doc.

Just trying to help... This last minute stuff has to be stressful for him.

Hint - Cutting and pasting is good, as that insures that you have Exactly what he needs to see.

Quotation marks... I don't know about that, but I think that is ok..

-Chuck


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Thanks Chuck, the only two Preons I don't have yet are the Toxic Green P1 & P2...I would hate to loose out on a chance due to a technicality.


----------



## chuckhov

I hear ya man!

It would seem to me that a Toxic Green would have to be a Must Have

I'm with ya, and Good Luck!

-Chuck


----------



## eraursls1984

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Thanks Chuck, the only two Preons I don't have yet are the Toxic Green P1 & P2...I would hate to loose out on a chance due to a technicality.


I'd love more Preons. I have a black Preon 2 Nichia 219B. I want a green one for my wife (her favorite color, she HATES pink) and I'd like to get a Ti P1 & P2. I'd see if someone would be willing to swap it a Dr. Jones driver in the Ti P1 if I get one.


----------



## rpm00

I'll take the FourSevens Preon P2

Hope not too late! 

There's been a car parked in an empty street that's awaiting new construction across from my house for over a month now. The road hasn't been assumed so it's technically private property. Called the police and they said they can't do anything. The car was likely stolen and then dumped. Still has plates. Any advice?


----------



## chuckhov

You have notified the cops - Let them handle it.

Hey! - "It's what they do"...

-Chuck


----------



## chuckhov

Where did everybody go?

I'm still awake (barely), how are you doing, Doc?

Inquiring minds want to know...

-Chuck


----------



## eraursls1984

chuckhov said:


> Where did everybody go?
> 
> I'm still awake (barely), how are you doing, Doc?
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know...
> 
> -Chuck


I've been constantly refreshing the page. This is probably the most anticipated giveaway for me. Thanks Foursevens.


----------



## chuckhov

It must be The Green... Whatever that may be

-Chuck

EDIT - Oh! - Forgot to say Good Luck!


----------



## thedoc007

You can literally put anything you want at either end of the key phrase (subject to CPF's general rules). 

iagrguybI'll take the Preon P2"357y15HI-VIS89&%#V would be perfectly acceptable, assuming "I'll take the Preon P2" was the key phrase. The quotation marks are there just to indicate what the key phrase is...I do not actually include them in the search, so it doesn't matter whether you include them or not. Again, this just allows me to machine-find each entry, so I don't have to parse every single post, and potentially miss someone's valid entry. Believe me, when dozens of people enter, it makes a BIG difference to me. If it was just one giveaway, it wouldn't be a huge deal (still annoying, but manageable) but with well over 100 giveaways so far, it has saved me a lot of time. 

It is NOT, as some people have suggested in the past, to make people jump through hoops, or to enable me to disqualify people for a technicality. As I (and others) have recommended, the best thing to do is copy and paste the phrase. That way you don't have to worry about not matching it correctly...and whatever else you want to add in your post beyond that is fine.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

thedoc007 said:


> You can literally put anything you want at either end of the key phrase (subject to CPF's general rules).
> 
> iagrguybI'll take the Preon P2"357y15HI-VIS89&%#V would be perfectly acceptable, assuming "I'll take the Preon P2" was the key phrase. Again, this just allows me to machine-find each entry, so I don't have to parse every single post, and potentially miss someone's valid entry. Believe me, when dozens of people enter, it makes a BIG difference to me. If it was just one giveaway, it wouldn't be a huge deal (still annoying, but manageable) but with well over 100 giveaways so far, it has saved me a lot of time.
> 
> It is NOT, as some people have suggested in the past, to make people jump through hoops, or to enable me to disqualify people for a technicality. As I (and others) have recommended, the best thing to do is copy and paste the phrase. That way you don't have to worry about not matching it correctly...and whatever else you want to add in your post beyond that is fine.



Thanks Doc, I was under the impression we were not supposed to cut & paste, thanks for the clarification! And thanks for all the time you put into the giveaways...


----------



## chuckhov

Very well said, Doc - Thank you!

-Chuck
PS - So who won... Sorry; not time for that yet.

Killer!


----------



## chuckhov

Just 5 minutes left - Anyone else care to enter?

-Chuck

Edit - For some reason, the time does Not compute. - I really did post this at T-Minus 5 minutes. - But the "Clock" says T-Minus 12 minutes???

There was No Lag in my posting.


----------



## thedoc007

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> Thanks Doc, I was under the impression we were not supposed to cut & paste, thanks for the clarification! And thanks for all the time you put into the giveaways...



I don't want you QUOTING someone else's key phrase...but copying and pasting is fine. Just want only one key phrase per person.

I have no idea whether anybody has copied and pasted, or typed it, nor do I care, as long as it is correct, and you only enter once for each particular giveaway.


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej
kst
xrel87

Delivered via random.org - radiopej, you are the winner! PM me with your name and shipping address at your convenience. kst, xrel87, you are alternates if radiopej doesn't get back to me.


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov said:


> Just 5 minutes left - Anyone else care to enter?
> 
> -Chuck
> 
> Edit - For some reason, the time does Not compute. - I really did post this at T-Minus 5 minutes.



Yeah, that slowed me down as well. I moved the end time from 2200 to 2300 EST to try and avoid the "server is too busy" message...but it has been running quite slowly for the last half hour or so. Anyway, results are up now!


----------



## chuckhov

Congrats radiopej!

Please - Let us all know what we are missing.

It would seem that 4/Sevens has done a Good thing for their company here, in getting wider knowledge of this light out to the people.

I wanted to Win one, and now maybe I will buy one. - I have no other choice

Good show, Doc and 4/Sevens! - Thank You!
-Chuck
Ps - Yes, I am still crying


----------



## chuckhov

thedoc007 said:


> Yeah, that slowed me down as well. I moved the end time from 2200 to 2300 EST to try and avoid the "server is too busy" message...but it has been running quite slowly for the last half hour or so. Anyway, results are up now!



Doc,

I have been on top of All of the LED forum for most all of the night.

I saw a peak about 1 1/2 hrs ago, and then it fell off.

Not a server problem, I would think. - Something else that is atypical is going on.

Thanks so Much for all that you do!


EDIT: Doc - Please see my updated post #2715. - Thanks.
-Chuck


----------



## Kozy

Congrats radiopej!
Thanks Doc!


----------



## chuckhov

Hey Kosy,

Maybe you will win the Next One?

Best of Luck to you!
-Chuck


----------



## Happpyfeet

Way to go, radiopej! 

Thanks for the opportunity Doc and 4Sevens! 

Fun educational and interesting to read everything that gets posted here for the giveaways. I end up learning a lot about lights and then some!


----------



## chuckhov

Yes Sir... +1 to that!

-Chuck


----------



## Kozy

chuckhov said:


> Hey Kosy,
> 
> Maybe you will win the Next One?
> 
> Best of Luck to you!
> -Chuck



Yes! Maybe. :thumbsup:
Thanks Chuck!lovecpf


----------



## radiopej

Thank you Doc. You just saved my day. I spent a couple of hours preparing stuff to do an expensive experiment. Then I get down to the machine and somebody has started using it in spite of my booking. I've just spent the last hour fuming and hoping the run will be okay.

Then I log on and see that I'm getting a beautiful light. So thanks to you and FourSevens for saving my day. I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, radiopej!


----------



## eraursls1984

Congratulations radiopej, your you'll love the preon.


----------



## jpil

Congratulations, radiopej!


----------



## pc_light

Congratulations Radiopej. Good things do come...


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej, your light is on the way. Quoted 10-14 days (first-class mail) - we shall see.

Thanks again to FourSevens for the donation!


----------



## moshow9

*Next Giveaway: *EagTac D25AAA Nichia 219

*Light Details: *This is from the first batch as the end cap does not come off. I bent the atrocious clip until it snapped off (after reading another user do the same thing). It will come with 2 spare o-rings, instructions, 1 Tenercy Centura AAA battery, and box of course.











*Contest: *We are adding a new dog to our family (see photos below) and need a new name for him. He is the black dog that we are told is possibly a Corgi/Terrier type mix. Pictured next to him is our current dog and his soon to be bestest buddy Dylan. He is going to get all of his shots and neutered before we pick him up next Saturday, however a name is needed by this Wednesday.

*Rules: *Come up with a unique or fitting name for this little guy. For clarification, the winner will be chosen based upon the best name.





1 entry per post and only 1 post per member. Contest will end on Tuesday 05/26/2015 @ 6:00pm MDT. I will post who the winner is that evening here in the thread and contact them via PM to arrange all the particulars. This is open to all members worldwide with one caveat - shipping will be first class through USPS.


----------



## chuckhov

One look at him and I thought his name should be "Jake".

Thanks, and have a Great Day!

-Chuck


----------



## mellowhead

Question: is the winner chosen by random draw, or is the winner the person who comes up with the best name?


----------



## Eneloops

mellowhead said:


> Question: is the winner chosen by random draw, or is the winner the person who comes up with the best name?



Good question, I would assume whoever comes up with the best name. 

I don't want to enter this giveaway, however my vote for his name is, "Jupiter".


----------



## moshow9

For clarification, the winner will be chosen based upon the best name.


----------



## Daba

I think *Zeus* will be perfect name for him.:thumbsup:


----------



## scwood

Radar for the way his ears stickup!


----------



## srvctec

Count me in for this one- love the Nichia 219.

I think his name should be Bandit.


----------



## Ryp

I'm not entering the giveaway but since I had a dog and love dogs I'd love to help out!

He looks like a 'Midnight' to me.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hi Doc,
I wrote a reply, but it disappeared. I am going to post this one, and if later the first one shows up I will delete it(please know there is no intent to do more than one post). My name suggestion for Dylan's new friend is "Indy"...


----------



## WarRaven

Idk, Hades might be doable?

Maybe Zeke.


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

I say call him "Lumens" !


----------



## Happpyfeet

I am gonna go with Lux. Fiat Lux official name, "Lux" for short!


----------



## jpil

I think *hercules* will be perfect name for him.


----------



## gunga

I think his name should be "Bob".


----------



## sassaquin

I'd name him "Biscuit".


----------



## mellowhead

My official entry: "Vader"
You can probably guess why. And I don't think I've ever met a dog with that name before.


----------



## morestag

Ranger


----------



## eraursls1984

First thing I thought was Lux, but that's taken. How about Trigger.


----------



## lunas

Max is what i would probably call him not sure why i just get a Max from what he looks like.


----------



## ACruceSalus

I'd call him Doc. It'd be a fitting honor for the thread owner.

Moshow9, thanks for a shot at this light.


----------



## radiopej

Cash! What way your dogs are Dylan and Cash. 

(Not entering, I just really like puppies)


----------



## Xaios

He looks like a "Colby" to me.

(Edit: changed my entry.)


----------



## Ezeriel

In for the EagTac D25AAA Nichia 219...

...I'm going with "Rowley"


----------



## xzel87

I want to experience the Nichia bug too sometimes....so I am in, and I have 3 dogs myself.

So for the name, your other dog is named Dylan. Why not call the new guy Bob?, so it'll be "Bob Dylan" if you're calling them both. Oh yeah, did I mention I like his songs?

Ooops gunga gave the same suggestion, missed that sorry. How about Lad?


----------



## martinaee

Robbie. His name is Robbie. You can call him Rob for short.

Rob ♥ Dylan


----------



## Ormbett

How about "Flash"?


----------



## ravenraven

I think Ben is a good name for your dog


----------



## prnguinpoo

Spike


----------



## prnguinpoo

Or simply 'Dog'


----------



## bdogps

Call him Roughead.


----------



## aribach

I would go for Sam.


----------



## nofearek9

sparky


----------



## Henk4U2

To me he looks like he's a typical "Flits", that's Dutch for "Flash".


----------



## kst

In with *Trace!* :thumbsup: (short for *Tracer*) befitting his possible heritage .... or if you're a Trace Adkins fan?:lolsign:

Corgis are herding dogs and different localities raised terriers suited to their herding, hunting or vermin (rats, rabbits, and foxes) control needs.

_*Edit:* that's short for *Tracer*, just got a puzzled look with a huh? Explaining "Tracker" doesn't work and thought "Hunter" a bit macho._


----------



## moshow9

Some good entries so far. Hope to see a few more before the contest is over.


----------



## thedoc007

Not entering, but I would suggest "Cutter". Was trying to think of something that would incorporate both breed names (CORgi and TERrier). Carter would be closer, but Cutter is a cooler name. And it seems to match well, he has clean, sharp lines...definitely built for speed.


----------



## Kozy

Scooby (doo)


----------



## chuckhov

Kosy! - I think that you just WON!!!

But, what do I know...:-(

-Chuck


----------



## Kozy

:lolsign:


----------



## chuckhov

"Cutting up? - it is Fun, and not only that, it keeps this thread on-top, and therefore more visible!

What's so good about that? - It gives More People a chance to win!

Doesn't that Decrease "My" chances to win?

Of course it does, if you think that winning in life always means that you come in first.

Some people would be 'Over-Joyed' to Win this light... Others, it just don't mean so much.

It' might be about how we interpret our reality - To me this would be a very nice gift! - To others, maybe, not so much:-(

Best wishes to everyone!

-Chuck


----------



## MauiSon

I'm suggesting 'Thomas' for his -The Song of the Mischievous Dog.

There are many who say that a dog has its day, 
And a cat has a number of lives;
There are others who think that a lobster is pink,
And that bees never work in their hives. 
There are fewer, of course, who insist that a horse
Has a horn and two humps on its head,
And a fellow who jests that a mare can build nests
Is as rare as a donkey that's red. 
Yet in spite of all this, I have moments of bliss,
For I cherish a passion for bones,
And though doubtful of biscuit, I'm willing to risk it,
And I love to chase rabbits and stones.
But my greatest delight is to take a good bite
At a calf that is plump and delicious;
And if I indulge in a bite at a bulge,
Let's hope you won't think me too vicious.​


----------



## timbo114

The name *CYRIL *is befitting a dog whose lineage dates to the UK, Wales. 

*Cyril is a masculine given name. It is derived from the Greek name Κύριλλος (Kyrillos) meaning "Lordly, Masterful"*


----------



## Peace Train

Shelby is a cool name. He's a good looking dog!


----------



## moshow9

Okay, thank you all who contributed. Give me a bit to ponder the names and I will post back within the hour.


----------



## rpm00

I'm going with Zeus (as in MBI) even though I'm a couple mins late


----------



## moshow9

Lots of good names and some that I will keep to think about should we ever take in another dog - for now two will be enough .

_Ranger _it is, congratulations morestag!!! PM incoming.


----------



## chuckhov

Yeah! - Congrats morestag!

-Chuck


----------



## morestag

Thanks Mike. I am excited to get the light and I am very happy that Ranger is joining your family 😁. Thanks for the giveaway!


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, morestag and Ranger!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Too late to enter but I always like Buddy.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

Too late to enter but I always like Buddy.


----------



## Ryp

dealgrabber2002 said:


> Too late to enter but I always like Buddy.





dealgrabber2002 said:


> Too late to enter but I always like Buddy.



So much that you had to mention it twice .


----------



## moshow9

Honestly, Buddy was one of the first names I had considered prior to starting the contest and name search...however, I refer to Dylan that way at times and did not want the possibility for confusion.


----------



## scwood

I would like to do a giveaway. I have a Nitecore UM20 charger brand new never opened.This came in with a nitecore EA21 I bought from amazon did not look close at the description close enough I thought it would be for AA batteries,but it is not.The UM20 charges 18650,18490,18350,17670,17500,16340,14500 & 10440.I am going to limit to lower 48 states.I will random draw Friday 5-29-15 the cut off will be 8:00pm EST Friday.Please include I'm in for Nitecore UM20 .If you would like to include something interesting that would be OK.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'm in for the Nitecore UM20. This item was posted in a Nurses lounge at a local hospital:
And God promised all men that good and obedient women would be found in all the corners of the earth...
Then he made the earth round and laughed and laughed and laughed....


----------



## WarRaven

Canada is kind of a distant cousin state,at least Alberta is,
my portion is I'm sure ☺


----------



## Xaios

WarRaven said:


> Canada is kind of a distant cousin state,at least Alberta is,
> my portion is I'm sure ☺



Calgarian I presume?


----------



## WarRaven

Xaios said:


> Calgarian I presume?


Edmontonian, not offended, no worry. I like both cities.
Sorry didn't mean to O\T thread.


----------



## KeepingItLight

I’m in for Nitecore UM20.

Interesting tidbit: In the USA, all our presidents must end their speeches with a required, "God bless America." It’s innocent enough. They mean to encompass all religions, and mean to offend no one. They probably would even want you to interpret "God" to mean "Higher Power," if that were your bent. After all, they don’t want to lose anyone’s vote.

Ever since author Sam Harris suggested "Zeus," however, I can’t stop from chuckling when I hear the president. In my head, it’s always, "Zeus bless America."

George Carlin would be proud.


----------



## martinaee

*I’m in for Nitecore UM20.*

Saw this on Reddit today: _"Worst idea... ever."_


----------



## martinaee

deleted. double posted for some reason

Mod remove if you want.


----------



## BigTzzy

I'm in for Nitecore UM20. I am in need of a good charger. I just recently starting getting into 18650 cells. I pulled apart my first laptop battery this week.


----------



## kst

I'm in for Nitecore UM20, thanks scwood.


What's the best way to get Heinz ketchup out of the iconic glass bottle?

_To release ketchup faster from the glass bottle, apply a firm tap to the sweet spot on the neck of the bottle— the "57." Only 11% of people know this secret. Now you're "in-the-know."

_


----------



## scwood

BigTzzy you are the winner! If you would send pm with address I will get it ready to ship.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, BigTzzy!


----------



## chuckhov

YEAH!

Nice Charger there Sir! - Congrats!

Thank you scwood - Next time I'm certain that you will do your DD

Thanks and Congrats Again!

-Chuck


----------



## radiopej

Yay


----------



## thedoc007

Instant giveaway...must supply a domestic (USA) address to be eligible.

Light is a Tank007 E09. XP-E emitter, three mode, AAA, black in color.

First one to respond with "I have a use for the E09" gets the light. Will be shipping today...if no one responds (post AND PM with address) by 1400, it'll wait for another time.

Also, scwood, please let me know when you ship the charger (post or PM is fine), and I'll add your donation to the first post. Thanks!


----------



## chuckhov

I have a use for the E09 !

Thanks Doc!

-Chuck


----------



## srvctec

What mode sequence does the Tank 007 e09 use? L-M-H? If it IS L-M-H, I'll have to add it to my list of aaa lights to possibly get.


----------



## chuckhov

Mode Arrangement:Hi > Mid > Lo - From Amazon.

Thanks,

-Chuck


----------



## srvctec

chuckhov said:


> Mode Arrangement:Hi > Mid > Lo - From Amazon.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Chuck


Thanks and congrats!


----------



## thedoc007

srvctec said:


> What mode sequence does the Tank 007 e09 use? L-M-H? If it IS L-M-H, I'll have to add it to my list of aaa lights to possibly get.



According to Fasttech (which is where I purchased this particular E09), it is Medium > High > Low. I would tend to trust that much more than Amazon, which has MANY errors of all kinds in item descriptions.

I would just test it myself, but it is already packaged up for shipping. Either way, it is definitely NOT L-M-H.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, chuckhov! Quick reaction time too, within 1 minute of doc's post.


----------



## chuckhov

Ryp,

I've been studying how you reply so fast to selfbuilt's review posts

I just happen to be sitting here, as I often am.

The strange thing is: This light was mentioned in another thread today, and I Googled it, saw it on Amazon and thought it looked good, and then Doc posted it here. - Were talking like 10min and then Doc posted.

Life is strange,

Thanks,

-Chuck


----------



## eraursls1984

srvctec said:


> What mode sequence does the Tank 007 e09 use? L-M-H? If it IS L-M-H, I'll have to add it to my list of aaa lights to possibly get.


Yeah, I keep looking for the perfect AAA driver. I like that this has support for AAA and 10440, but for it to be a decent option for me it needs to start at low. The perfect driver would have support for AAA and 10440 (AA/14500, CR123/16340, 2xCR123/18650) and be programmable with up to 5 modes at least.


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov, your light was indeed shipped this afternoon. Expected delivery is Tuesday.


----------



## chuckhov

Thank you Doc!

-Chuck


----------



## scwood

chuckhov said:


> YEAH!
> 
> Nice Charger there Sir! - Congrats!
> 
> Thank you scwood - Next time I'm certain that you will do your DD What is DD
> 
> Thanks and Congrats Again!
> 
> -Chuck


----------



## chuckhov

DD:

It's a stock market term.

When thinking about buying stock, you first check it out real good - Doing your "Due Diligence".

http://www.nasdaq.com/article/what-is-due-diligence-heres-how-i-do-it-cm285271

Never helped me any:-(

Thanks,

-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

I'm assuming he meant due diligence...i.e., next time you will research it a little more before buying, and avoid spending money on a charger (or anything else) that doesn't suit your needs.

Chuck, feel free to correct me if I am mistaken.

Never mind. Beat me to the punch.


----------



## chuckhov

^^^

Posts crossed in the wires

-Chuck


----------



## moshow9

Just a small update, today we brought Ranger home! Don't let Dylan's smiling fool you though, he is a little jealous right now lol. But I am sure he will get over it once he realizes that he is not getting replaced and is still loved all the same. It will take some time to adjust to the new change.


----------



## bdogps

moshow9 said:


> Just a small update, today we brought Ranger home! Don't let Dylan's smiling fool you though, he is a little jealous right now lol. But I am sure he will get over it once he realizes that he is not getting replaced and is still loved all the same. It will take some time to adjust to the new change.



What gorgeous dogs that you have there mate!


----------



## chuckhov

Thank you for the pics. - I think they will become good friends.


Here is some inspiration for today:

http://nethugs.com/inspirational/angels-of-the-morning/

Thanks, and Have a Great Day!

-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live! A Sunwayman C22C, donated by Sunwayman. (Yes, this one is direct from the manufacturer.)






I will provide a Samsung 25R 18650 with the light. Otherwise it has the typical accessories - lanyard, pocket clip, spare O-rings, warranty and registration cards. 






You guys can look up the specs easily enough, so I'm not going to go over all the details. If you enter to win this light, you agree that you will submit a brief review here in this thread. No need to be technical, but take a few pics if you can, and share your thoughts on the light. Emphasis on real world use.

I will say that it has some of the smoothest threads I have felt in a while, and anodizing appears to be top notch (as is typical for Sunwayman). The dual LED setup makes it a very versatile light.

This giveaway is available to anyone, foreign and domestic. 

I will take entries until 2300 EST Thursday, June 4. Winner will be determined by random draw.

*Your post must include "I'll take the Sunwayman C22C" to be eligible. Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. *No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also.

Good luck, and thanks to Elaine at Sunwayman for providing the light!


----------



## Bruno28

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C please.

This is a video I made of an event that happens in Sydney Australia every year.
It's called Vivid and it's all about lights, led, laser and projections during the night.

Vivid Light Show - Sydney Australia, 2015: https://youtu.be/ZVlhWT9Jg1k


----------



## Romanko

*I'll take the Sunwayman C22C.*


----------



## radiopej

This thing is impressive in so many ways. Thanks to Doc and Sunwayman. 

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C please.

This is Toothless. He's a bearded dragon and he's the cutest 

https://vimeo.com/129384197


----------



## Happpyfeet

A method for making elastic high-capacity batteries from wood pulp was unveiled by researchers in Sweden and the US. Using nanocellulose broken down from tree fibres, a team from KTH Royal Institute of Technology and Stanford University produced an elastic, foam-like battery material that can withstand shock and stress.

Details in the article here: 

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/05/150529083212.htm






A closeup of the soft battery, created with wood pulp nanocellulose.
_Credit: Courtesy of Max Hamedi and Wallenberg Wood Science Center




Oh, and yes, *"I'll take the Sunwayman C22C"*_


----------



## scwood

*"I'll take the Sunwayman C22C" This is my story how I got into flashlights.

I am a deer hunter. One day a few years ago it was an unusually humid day.I walked in to my spot for an afternoon hunt.It took a good 15-20 minutes to get there.After dark I am walking back & about half way out the dirt road there is 90 degree turn. Just before I reach the turn I see eyes at ground level.I am using a mini-mag with the 3 blub LED(no throw). The animal didn't run & I was bow hunting. Call it brave or stupid, but when I got close enough with the light I had to see what it was I was about 25ft from a 6ft Alligator! There was no water within 600 yrds. This was in Newberry county in S.C. were Alligators are rare! This is why I bought a Nitecore EA21.
*


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C. If you buy a GPS, and want to get proficient at its use, try Geocaching. The sport involves following GPS coordinates off the web on a "treasure hunt" of sorts. The "treasure" are small items that vary widely, hidden in a container along with a log book to sign as proof you were there. Both of my sons and I had a blast geocaching as they were growing up, and in a couple more years I look forward to teaching my granddaughter.


----------



## Kozy

*



*


----------



## chuckhov

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C !


You've all heard that "clothes make the man", but can a Car work like this too?

Wanna take a ride?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ml0z-GIbcm4

I would - In the Van, of course

Thanks,

-Chuck
PS - Perhaps it would be better if we didn't tell vinh about this. Don't want to give him any ideas, because production is surely to suffer


----------



## xxo

*I'll take the Sunwayman C22C* 


Thank you Doc and Sunwayman!



Cool vid posted by Lee Hite on youtube: Why A Dead Alkaline Battery Bounces!


----------



## bdogps

http://youtu.be/8kvBMZMCSf0

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C


----------



## Ormbett

*I'll take the Sunwayman C22C*


----------



## MountainKing

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C

The first thing interesting that came into my mind is this. I ask you to spare 5 minutes of your life and watch this 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ_IQS3VKjA


----------



## KeepingItLight

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C.

I call this, "Getting lit before you light your torch."

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7nBL63_TtB8&t=3m20s

Hard to believe from the snippet, but if you watch the review from the beginning you may find it entertaining if not informative.


----------



## Happpyfeet

MountainKing said:


> The first thing interesting that came into my mind is this. I ask you to spare 5 minutes of your life and watch this



--MountainKing, that is a really breathtaking view and some great talent! Bike is awesome too!


----------



## SuLyMaN

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C. Thanks for the giveaway.
Here is an interesting video  It happened in the french version of "The Voice" I swear its the best version of Chandelier I ever heard  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZnPDIbxUFc


----------



## Chaitanya

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C.
Everyone here uses some sort of lithium Ion cells in their lights. Here is a video on how its made:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJrNCjVS0gk


----------



## chuckhov

Chaitanya,

Since I know that you would like to have the light, I must inform you that you have NOT yet entered to win it.

You must post the EXACT phrase that Doc requested - The computer is looking for that Exact phrase, and it you don't do it correctly, you will be passed over.

Thanks for your understanding, and Good Luck!
-Chuck


----------



## Chaitanya

chuckhov said:


> Chaitanya,
> 
> Since I know that you would like to have the light, I must inform you that you have NOT yet entered to win it.
> 
> You must post the EXACT phrase that Doc requested - The computer is looking for that Exact phrase, and it you don't do it correctly, you will be passed over.
> 
> Thanks for your understanding, and Good Luck!
> -Chuck


Maybe next time, that sunwayman looks like a light that I can really use to replace my both headlamp and torch for trekking in Western ghats of India. Leaving for the ghats next week with some new Fenix lights.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Chaitanya, 
you can correct your entry to match the phrase in the OP and still have a chance to win. Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## Xaios

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C.

The town in which I live, Whitehorse, Yukon, boasts the world's largest weather vane: an old Douglas DC-3 airplane that has been mounted on top of a swivel. It will point into the wind whenever wind speeds exceed a mere 5km/h.










Click here for more info.


----------



## scwood

I am going to give bigtzzy to Wednesday 5:00pm to send Pm with address.If not i will pick new winner for Nitecore UM20.


----------



## aginthelaw

I'll take the sunwayman c22c

when i was a cop, people used to ask me why crime was so high in my hometown. i'd point this out to them:










 Sundance Kid, Harry Longbaugh, Robbers RoostSundance Kid Harry Longbaugh

Born: 1866 in Plainfield, New Jersey
Died: unknown

Aliases Sundance Kid, Harry Alonzo, Frank Jones, and Frank Boyd. The Sundance Kid was in and out of jail before the age of 21
The Sundance Kid was a horse thief and cattle rustler, highwayman, train robber and bank robber 
Known to be the fastest draw of the Wild Bunch, The Sundance Kid used the outlaw hideout 's at the Hole in the Wall, Robber 's Roost and Brown 's Hole
Stories abound of the Sundance Kid 's death linked with Butch Cassidy in Bolivia in 1909. Butch Cassidy 's sister claims in 1974 the Sundance Kid lived under an alias and died in Casper, Wyoming in 1957
Etta Place was Sundance Kid's sharp shooting, bank robbing mistress


----------



## KeepingItLight

MountainKing said:


> The first thing interesting that came into my mind is this. I ask you to spare 5 minutes of your life and watch this
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQ_IQS3VKjA





Happpyfeet said:


> --MountainKing, that is a really breathtaking view and some great talent! Bike is awesome too!



+1

I was floored by the skill and daring of this extreme athlete. The shots from the areal drone are fabulous. At times, I felt like I was on top of the knife-edge ridge along with him. The views down the precipice, and the danger of falling, cause my pulse to surge. Amazing!


----------



## MountainKing

Glad you guys like it  It has been made into a 30 minutes doc...Man that was a great watch too!


----------



## Eneloops

*"I'll take the Sunwayman C22C"

*


----------



## radiopej

That's pretty cool. I'd like to see how 18650s are made now.


----------



## ravenraven

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C


----------



## thedoc007

Deleted. No longer applies.


----------



## Daba

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C :wave:


----------



## ACruceSalus

If you enjoy maps like I do then you'll want to know about the David Rumsey Map Collection. His maps span the world from 1492 to the present. You can download any of the maps on his site with seven sizes ranging from 96 px to 12,288 px. The best part is that he's made every map free.

*"I'll take the Sunwayman C22C"*


----------



## jpil

*"I'll take the Sunwayman C22C"*


----------



## prnguinpoo

"I'll take the Sunwayman C22C"

the most interesting thing that i can think of right now is that cat purrs are actually very theraputic... check it out!


----------



## radiopej

Double post. Mods please delete.


----------



## thedoc007

Random poll: if you had to pick a set of two colors for a light, which would it be? Red/gray, orange/black, or bright yellow/blue? Let's ignore durability of different coatings for the purposes of this poll, just curious what your thoughts are for aesthetic reasons alone.


----------



## radiopej

Hmm, I think Red and Grey would be cool.

Thanks for letting me know about the phrase usage. It's been amended.


----------



## gunga

Red gray!


----------



## mellowhead

Blue with bright yellow (or reflective yellow?!) trim would definitely be different. I guess it'd be like Ikea colours, but I've never seen that on a light before. Depending on the design, it might look slick.


----------



## Anybodysguess

I like back items with red accents, my ear buds, and a few other things are colored like that, so I guess red/grey


----------



## Anybodysguess

Although when I eventually get a motorcycle I had planned on back with orange accents, so that may look nice too.


----------



## bdogps

Orange/black sounds sweet!


----------



## MountainKing

orange/black


----------



## Poppy

Thanks Elaine!

The only Sunwayman I have is a Vinh modified D40C, and I love it. The base light is obviously a product made with Quality in mind, and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend it when appropriate. The C22C looks like an interesting light, and I would like the opportunity to get my hands on one. No stores in my area carry one, so I am happy to have the opportunity to possibly win one, direct from the manufacturer. Yes I will happily give it a "Real world" review. I'd like to suggest that you also include the optional headband so that it can also be reviewed. 

I'm curious, can the XP-G2 emitter be used as a headlamp? or would it be too floody?

So doc.... thank you for putting this together!
*"I'll take the Sunwayman C22C"

*Tim Conway, had some "pulley things, some pinchy things, and a picky thing, but he needed a sunwayman lighty thing.
Please see... the dentist.


----------



## Ryp

Red/grey.


----------



## Poppy

red/Grey


----------



## Daba

Same as colors of my bike, orange/black.:thumbsup:


----------



## thedoc007

Poppy said:


> I'd like to suggest that you also include the optional headband so that it can also be reviewed.
> 
> I'm curious, can the XP-G2 emitter be used as a headlamp? or would it be too floody?



If they had sent a headband with it, I'd of course be happy to send it along...but I didn't even know they offered it as an accessory. Will not be included in this giveaway, but thanks for the idea.

(Sunwayman shipped the light to me a while ago...I meant direct from the manufacturer in the sense that it didn't go through a retailer, or through my collection first...it is a brand new light they shipped to me expressly for the giveaway.)

The side emitter is indeed quite floody. For me personally, that isn't a problem...I like headlamps to be diffuse...but it is true that it would have almost zero throw. For indoor use, working on a car, narrow wooded paths, it would be great. But if you have large open areas, another type would probably suit you better.

One more tidbit...unlike the C21C, the C22C's emitters can be used simultaneously. You can have both the main and side emitter on at the same time.


----------



## radiopej

Yeah, that's why it's a beautiful idea - it would let me light up the path ahead and just behind so we can all walk on some light


----------



## WarRaven

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C!

Ironic, I had fallen out from flaholism a while back an kind of missed it but feared how much I missed out on.
In my daily ramblings about garage I found a Sunwayman in box I had ordered some time ago. Though it had a horrible grinding when opening it up, it made my skin crawl a bit.
I intended to return it and order another for myself but never got around to it, the retailer had no problem as to help me I just never got around to doing it. 
Well I figure what do I have to lose, maybe I can get it cleaned up some and use it for yard work etc. Well after playing with it a bit, I noticed the there had a slight bur, and after opening and closing it several times, they cleaned right up. So I cleaned the threads again, super lube ftw. And it's perfect.
It's like a complete win, new light waiting to be used and it has a neat boost mode that my other lights lacked.
It turns out, it's a great little light, so I've gifted to my son as a great edc, S10A.
I miss it already lol.
So this is a great chance to get another and keep a Sunwayman in rotation for my use.

Thank you do much for that chance.
Have a great day.


----------



## mellowhead

*I'll take the Sunwayman C22C, please. 

*This is definitely an interesting light, and the more I think about it, the more it seems that the side emitter is not such a gimmick as was my first impression - but would in fact be useful in many ways.

For any who wax nostalgic about the 80's and silly 80's action movies, here is a 30 minute film that is definitely worth your time:


----------



## tatasal

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C please.

My story is how I started to bring my edc: At the start of my flashaholism, I don't bring any of my lights for fear of them getting scratched.Then one day me and
my cousin went to a small mountain resort. Suddenly I got a bum stomach and had to use the restroom...Well, you guessed it...there was no power in that place at the time and the room was pitch dark. That's the day I realized that a light that is not with you, no matter how nice and bright, is utterly useless.


----------



## Happpyfeet

Answer to poll: I would probably prefer the Orange/Black combo. Very bright, utility oriented, and something I can see with my tired old eyes!


----------



## ACruceSalus

I can't bring myself to pick UofM colors so red/grey is my choice (though I'm not an OSU fan either). I have to say my FIL was a huge UofM football fan (Go Blue!).


----------



## jpil

Orange/black :thinking:


----------



## Strintguy

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C. If I win I will donate it to a friend who had his bike stolen... With the previous light I had given him!


----------



## bdogps

tatasal said:


> My story is how I started to bring my edc: At the start of my flashaholism, I don't bring any of my lights for fear of them getting scratched.Then one day me and
> my cousin went to a small mountain resort. Suddenly I got a bum stomach and had to use the restroom...Well, you guessed it...there was no power in that place at the time and the room was pitch dark. That's the day I realized that a light that is not with you, no matter how nice and bright, is utterly useless.



Yes! There is no point of buying a torch if you are only going to keep in a drawer somewhere. [emoji16] Unless it is one of those nice spy007 torches. They cost lots of $$$


----------



## thedoc007

bdogps, please avoid quoting the key phrase. You can quote the rest of the post...just not that part. Thanks.

Strintguy, please provide some kind of content. A story, a picture, video, anything...your entry as it stands now is incomplete.


----------



## Henk4U2

*"I'll take the Sunwayman C22C"*

When you think you've seen everything, there's always more http://paperspast.natlib.govt.nz/cgi-bin/paperspast?a=d&d=WT18891005.2.33.21
I first read about it in a copy of the magazine "Nature", dated about 1890. The news article is from the Waikato Times of October 5th 1889. What follows is the plain text.

ARSENIC-EATING. 
In some countries, especially in Austria (though the practice is not unknown in England), arsenic is given to cattle and horses to render the skin bright and glossy. In Styria arsenic is taken by the peasant girls to increase their personal attractions ; and it has been definitely ascertained that over a considerable area in the south-west of Austria, including Styria, Carinthia, Salzburg, Tyrol, Lower Austria, and the Erzgebirge, arsenic-eating is largely practised by man, who nevertheless attain a healthy old age. Arsenic-eaters, who generally begin the use of the drug secretly, say that it improves the complexion, increases the digestive powers and so strengthens the respiratory organs as to enable the bearers of heavy burdens to climb mountains with ease. At first a dose may be taken once a week, afterwards daily, and there are authenticated cases of men who consume six grains— enough to poison three men—at one dose without inconvenience. Once the habit is established it is impossible to give up arsenic-eating ; terrible heart-gnawings following any attempt gradually to stop the practice ; and sudden cessation causes death. That arsenic can be taken habitually for any length of time with impunity was formerly regarded as a physiological impossibility ; and yet the fact is established on unquestionable evidence.


----------



## chuckhov

Hey All!


Got the Tank 007 E09 that I won last week yesterday, and would like to give you a short report.

The UI is a bit strange for a small keychain light, but does have a “feature” that I think can be quite useful “if” you can remember to do it each time.

The light goes H-M-L-H-M-L-H, BUT, here is the Trick – The light has a memory so that it will come on in your last used mode “if” you let that mode run for more than 3 seconds.... So, if you always want it to come on in Low, then you must go to Low before you shut it off, AND you must let it run for at lease 3 seconds in Low. – If you just shift it to Low and then shut it right Off, next time you turn it on, Surprise!... 100+ lumens! - You see, High, will Always follow Low if you don't stay in Low long enough. H-M-L-H-M-L-H.

Use in on High for a while, shut it off, and when you turn it on again it will be in High. – Nice! – Just leave it in High for a second, turn it off, and it will Start in Med... Gotta remember the 3sec rule.

So you see, you can have what you want as long as you can remember to think like a Tank 007 E09 - This sorta explains the conflicting reports of just what the order is in the UI. – No mention at all of any of this in the “owners manual”

Beam is tighter than most due to the smaller XPE emitter; most lights in this class are now using XPG class and some even XML size. – The newer lights being “XP-G2”, etc. – This light does not “feel” to the eye like a AAA Keychain light does, but rather seems more like the beam from a Full-Size flashlight, due to the Throwy beam profile, and the rather hard driven emitter.

“Tint” is Warmer CW or Cooler NW, and I don’t think that it would offend anyone – I Like It a Lot!

Output? – Just going by eye here and guessing, as I have no instrumentation:

Low 1-2 lumens.

Mid – This level is harder for me to guess, 30-35 lumens?

High – Harder still, 100+ lumens?; whatever it is, it’s A Lot for a tiny light!

Runtime? – Don’t know yet, but I can’t expect much at this level of output on High.

My only other AAA light is a Flooder, a Rayus C01 with 29 lumen Nichia 219. (single mode). Wonderful for up close tasks, but too bright to read by, and little throw. 

I would like to take the opportunity to once again thank Doc, not for just this light, but for maintaining this thread; a place where we can all get together!

Thanks Again!
-Chuck


----------



## Telly

​I'll take the Sunwayman C22C*

http://www.historyoflighting.net/electric-lighting-history/history-of-flashlight/
*


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Hey Chuck, nice little write-up. Odd interface on the tank. 



I'm kinda interested in this light so: *"I'll take the Sunwayman C22C"

*As for content, this is a very enjoyable song i'm listening to alot at the moment: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn9AQoI7mYU

Less enjoyable content but in the name of sharing, mistakes have been made: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sxuxB_1WXs 
You can burn me now. 

I like youtube so I have to end with kittens: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PB5FosTwM8s


----------



## scwood

bigtzzy didn't send pm with address.So KST is the winner of the Nitecore UM20 charger.Please send pm with address.


----------



## lunas

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C

This is a friend of mines movie/game review channel he reviews movies in a sociological and psychological outlook https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC-RuxXPJU3AkkiCj1lOGqMA


----------



## chuckhov

Hey!

Congrats, KST!

-Chuck


----------



## eraursls1984

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C

I watch this over and over, hilarious!


----------



## Eneloops

Daba said:


> Same as colors of my bike, orange/black.:thumbsup:



Ditto on the choice of Orange (is the new) Black, for the same reason - although I'm guessing yours is a Harley? Technically, my bike is "Mandarin Orange and Dark Graphite" but most people call it yellow and black. The yellowish parts are closest to schoolbus-yellow to my eyes though. Here's a picture of my visibility vest that I wear on cloudy/rainy days though, because it actually is Orange and Black for reference:


----------



## potpot

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C.

This one's a bit long but makes me laugh whenever I browse through it.






Taken from here:
9gag.com/gag/aXp61bg/if-dogs-were-middle-aged-men


----------



## kst

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C. 
Thanks Doc and Elaine @ Sunwayman.

Interesting use of light with a nurse attempting to find a vein in a premature baby's hand.


----------



## Eneloops

kst said:


> Interesting use of light with a nurse attempting to find a vein in a premature baby's hand.



Ack! That picture freaks me out! Looks like some Alien abduction type of thing at first glance, and it's hard to accept it can be human. *jitters down the spine* Oh, I guess you did say, "premature" - ewww . . . that's just TOO SMALL, and should be put back in the oven, it's not done yet.


----------



## gunga

I'll take the Sunwayman C22C. 

I think I would love to visit and photograph these places. 

http://www.redbull.com/en/adventure...rious-places-in-the-world?wtk=138072717423846


----------



## Daba

Eneloops said:


> Ditto on the choice of Orange (is the new) Black, for the same reason - although I'm guessing yours is a Harley? Technically, my bike is "Mandarin Orange and Dark Graphite" but most people call it yellow and black. The yellowish parts are closest to schoolbus-yellow to my eyes though. Here's a picture of my visibility vest that I wear on cloudy/rainy days though, because it actually is Orange and Black for reference:


Harley would be definitely my first choice if i could afford it. Unfortunately in my country to buy used one i have to give my 2 years salary(earning ~250$ per month), so my bike is like this one:


----------



## chuckhov

11pm EST cutoff on this Giveaway. - Less than a hour.

Still room for more entries!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## radiopej

Thanks, Doc - the light arrived today. So excited to get a light I'm keeping. I gave the previous one away, but this is allllllll mine.

I'll try and review it this weekend (or tonight), just waiting for it to get dark. 

Preliminary view - very well built. Seems a lot more solid than the Atom AL. Nice light output from AAA (though 18650 lights have kind of left me blind to discerning these outputs).

It's so beautiful. My girlfriend named it Arrow 

Thanks again to Doc and FourSevens.


----------



## thedoc007

Delivered via random.org:



Telly
Henk4U2
scwood

Telly, you are the winner! Please PM me with your name and shipping address at your earliest convenience.

Henk4U2, scwood, you are alternates if I do not get a timely response from Telly.

Thanks everyone for your interesting entries, and a big thanks to Elaine at Sunwayman for donating the light!


----------



## radiopej

Congrats to Telly!


----------



## chuckhov

So, Telly is The Winner!

Thanks Doc, and Elaine at Sunwayman, for this giveaway!

Congrats Telly!

-Chuck


----------



## Happpyfeet

Way to go, Telly! 

Thanks again, Doc, and of course Elaine at Sunwayman for the opportunity!


----------



## mellowhead

Congrats Telly! And thanks Elaine & Doc.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, Telly!


----------



## Pegaso

Review of the Olight M22 Warrior

This should have come a long time ago and I thought I had written it, but somehow I must have written this in my dreams. So thanks Doc for reminding me. 

I´ve had it for some time now and I have tried it out in a few different situations.

I think that it´s a very well built light. Very smooth edges all around, the knurling on the body feels nice and gives a good grip. The threads on both the tail cap and the head are very smooth and no issues what so ever to screw them on and off.

It comes with a good tight belt clip. But for me the belt clip is not very useful since I think the head is just a little too big to carry the light in my pocket. It´s a good thing then that it comes with a very nice holster. The light sits head down in the holster and there is a hole at the bottom of the holster so you use the light, if necessary, without removing it from the holster. The holster also has room for two spare batteries, one on each side.

Additionally in the box there is a lanyard that´s long enough if you want carry it around your neck. There are also a diffusor and a battery tube if you want to use CR123 batteries instead.

For me, as a police officer, I think that the beam is very good. The spill is wide and bright enough for me to search a building or an outside area in an urban environment. I haven´t tried it yet in the woods i.e. search for a missing person. I think that the hotspot is quite big as well, which gives you more light at a further distance, and the throw is more than acceptable.
When compared to my Klarus the Olight has a little more yellow tint in the beam. There I prefer the more whiter tint in the Klarus.

What I don’t like is the UI. I don’t think that a tactical light should have memory settings. I want my light to instantly come on in full, regardless of previous settings. However, if you lightly double click the tail cap it comes on in full from whatever position you are in, but I think that can become a problem in a stressful situation. To change the output level you loosen and then tighten the head. There are three levels, but I can´t see any significant difference between medium and high(?).

Overall I think that it´s a very good and very well built light. Sadly it doesn’t fulfill my needs for a tactical light. But it is awesome to have around the house, in the car or when I´m walking the dogs.


----------



## Telly

Wow.. Thank you very much thedoc007 and Elaine at Sunwayman... Will PM my address in a few seconds...

Thanks again!


----------



## Henk4U2

Congratulations, Telly


----------



## HighZenBurg

I'd have gone with "Flash", he looks speedy and enlightened.


----------



## Kozy

Congrats Telly! And thanks Elaine & Doc. :buddies:


----------



## thedoc007

Telly, I sent you a PM. Need clarification.



Everyone, when sending an address, please make it clear what format it is in. For example, USA addresses are typically written 

First Name Last Name
Street Number Street Name
City, State ZIP

I am aware that not every place uses this format...but the shipping forms have specific fields. If I can't tell which part of the address is which, and end up guessing wrong, the shipment may be delayed. 

Thank you for your attention.


----------



## gunga

Congrats Telly! Thanks to Doc and Elaine.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

This is a three-part giveaway. Two of them are available strictly for domestic shipping, and one is available for international shipping as well (keeps costs and paperwork down, and still allows everyone to participate). I am not specifying which light is available for international shipping...just that I will only ship one outside the country. If someone outside the USA wins first pick, for example, he or she can choose among all three lights. The next two people will need domestic addresses, and pick from the remaining two lights. 

I'll take the first twelve valid responses, do a random drawing to determine the winners, and then let people pick which one they want. Each winner will have the standard forty-eight hours to respond, or I will move to the next person on the list.

*Post must include "I am in for an EDC light". Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. *Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also. 

First item is an L3 Illumination L10, bright green in color. Four mode AA light with cool white XP-G2 emitter.

Second item is an Olight i3s, red in color. Three mode AAA light.

Third item is a Lumintop Tool AAA. Rather than the typical twisty, this is one of the few AAA lights that has a high-quality click switch. Almost decided to keep this one...of all the lights in my EDC round-up, this was probably my favorite.

Good luck!


----------



## chuckhov

I am in for an EDC light !

May as well be the first poster rather than the last

Here is LED lighting, lighting up the Sky

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LMlj91UscU

Thanks Doc!
-Chuck


----------



## gunga

I am in for an EDC light !

Relive childhood trauma. 

http://www.therichest.com/uncategor...dium=Content-Distribution&utm_campaign=OTM-CA


----------



## Daba

I am in for an EDC light...







:wave:


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I am in for an EDC light. If you are ever alone and think you are having a heart attack and suddenly feel like you are passing our, force yourself to cough as hard as you can continuously. This may keep you conscious long enough to dial 911. "Cough CPR" has been documented, and I actually witnessed if firsthand- we were doing an Angiogram on a patient with severe coronary artery disease when suddenly his heart developed a life threat rhythm where it basic just quivered. We instructed the patient to cough and he was able to stay conscious until we had the defibrillator in place. He stopped coughing, we delivered the shock, converting his rhythm to normal. We ended up doing surgery that day and he went home 5 days later and has remained healthy since.


----------



## ronniepudding

When my brother and I were young, we used to build elaborate layouts with Legos... in particular, "Space" Legos, like this. Now that my daughter is getting old enough for that sort of thing, we've started building Lego sets together. Being the nerd that I am, I bought this for us to build last weekend. Truth be told, I'm pretty sure I enjoy building these models more than she does 

For Mother's Day, my gift was to buy this, which kept us busy and out of my wife's hair for a few hours.

Romantic, yes?

---------------------------
I always wanted a Lumintop Tool, so...
*I am in for an EDC light*


----------



## SuLyMaN

I am in for an EDC light


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vP3Ju7J4gk


----------



## Kozy

I am in for an EDC light


----------



## jpil

I am in for an EDC light


----------



## Xaios

I am in for an EDC light.

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL243732C3A1FA69E4 (NSFW due to occasionally salty language. It is, however, hilarious.)


----------



## kst

I am in for an EDC light.


----------



## xxo

*"I am in for an EDC light"

*Thanks for the contest!


How to see if you knife is sharp, hobbexp's way!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cIloGQcCWKo


----------



## Eneloops

*"I am in for an EDC light"

*


----------



## radiopej

That Tool looks amazing and it'd be a fun light, but I'm going to give this one a miss. I still can't believe how many giveaways Doc does.


----------



## Telly

thedoc007 said:


> Telly, I sent you a PM. Need clarification.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone, when sending an address, please make it clear what format it is in. For example, USA addresses are typically written
> 
> First Name Last Name
> Street Number Street Name
> City, State ZIP
> 
> I am aware that not every place uses this format...but the shipping forms have specific fields. If I can't tell which part of the address is which, and end up guessing wrong, the shipment may be delayed.
> 
> Thank you for your attention.



PM sent sir


----------



## scwood

I am in for an EDC light.
I have had the good fortune to visit most of the lighthouses on the east coast from Virgina to Daytona Beach Fla.the forum is called candle power witch was the source of light for some light houses.The lens of a light house can magnify a whale oil lamp so it can be seen for miles.This is truly a light to admire!


----------



## scwood

KST I mailed your charger Today.


----------



## lunas

*I am in for an EDC light

*https://youtu.be/Z_JI2Rvdzqs


----------



## Raze

I'd call him Shadow.


----------



## kst

scwood said:


> KST I mailed your charger Today.



Hey, thanks bunch scwood, will keep an eye out. 
Think this 2nd win makes me the alternate win leader.


----------



## thedoc007

jpil
SuLyMaN
Eneloops
ronniepudding
gunga
Daba
Kozy
Xaios
xxo
Crazyeddiethefirst
chuckhov
kst

Decided to go ahead and include them all. Don't know how many alternates we might need.

jpil, you have first pick. Please post your choice here in the thread, and PM me with your name/shipping address.


----------



## Eneloops

Congrats to the winners! Whoo Hoo! I get third choice! Yay! Thanks, thedoc007!!!!


----------



## thedoc007

Just a reminder, only one light is available for international shipping. So if jpil gives me an address in Greece (as I expect he will), SuLyMaN gets skipped this time.


----------



## SuLyMaN

Hah. I'm international so I don't win I guess. Got excited for nothing  Thanks for the giveaway though ;-)


----------



## radiopej

My impressions of the Toxic Green Preon P2.

Firstly, the light looks awesome. Nice and thin, good feel on the clicky and GREEN! In comparison to the P1 version, Foursevens have decided to increase the brightness on modes rather than the run time. This is pretty good, though a little annoying on the low mode as it's pretty much the same brightness without any gains in battery life. There's no moonlight so maybe don't use it in a cinema or when you don't want to wake your partner, but it's quite good for a general low mode to be used when it's actually dark and you need to see. Current draw at the tail cap is about L: 60 mA, M: 250 mA and H: 850 mA from 2x Ni-MH. The beam is pretty clean with a nice cool white tint. It has PWM, but it's pretty good - not noticeable in usage and it doesn't mess with my phone's camera. The hot spot is pretty nice and floody due to the reflector, making it great for the up close tasks you'd expect.

There's no memory, which I like. It starts off in low and you just increase it with half-taps, so you'll know what's about to come out of the light.

It gets warm on high after a short while. By 5 minutes it was at ~40 degrees C. By 10 minutes the head had reached 45 degrees C. The body takes some of this heat and had approached 35 degrees C here. It was just sitting on the couch here. Quite warm to hold but not painful for anything. I'm sure holding it during actual use would heat sink it quite a bit more. By 15 minutes it seems to stay around 45 degrees C. I'd say the long aluminium body is good for heat dissipation. I'd been using it for a while by then, but the brightness dropped (so potentially just due to battery depletion). The batteries were at 1.22V or so when I started the heat test (with a bunch of use beforehand) and were on 1.14V when the brightness dropped. So when the battery is low, high defaults to medium. Once I turned it off, the temperature rapidly drops.

The special modes are fun and decently hidden. I especially like the way it notifies you of which beacon mode you are on (high or low) by flashing an interesting pattern before starting the beacon flashes.

The downside, it feels a little long. The maximum 192 lumens is noticeably brighter than the 100 I get from my shorter E99 Ti, but that doesn't provide a critical difference at a short range (~10 metres). It's not a very noticeable size difference if clipped to the inside of a pocket, and actually feels better to hold in the hand. I feel as though the P1 should borrow the clicky interface. If I didn't want this one to remain pristine, it would be the best light to leave clipped on my lab coat. 

If you carry your light in a bag, it would be perfect for the penholder loops. I don't know about durability yet, but one problem I noticed was that after having it on for 1 minute in the heat test, a slight tap on the side turned it off. I turned it back on immediately without problems and I couldn't get it happening again. However, I've had a similar problem in the Atom AL. I'm hoping it's a one off problem (it certainly seems seems like it).

I really like this light. It's a smooth little puncher. Thanks to Doc and FourSevens. 


EDIT: On freshly charged batteries it does push it a bit further 
EDIT: When clipped to the inside of my front left pants pocket, it turned itself on a few times. This may kill your battery, but it may not do this with you.


----------



## jpil

PM sent Doc.

Thank you!


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej, thanks for the review!

jpil has selected the L3 Illumination L10. 

Eneloops, if I am correct in thinking you have a domestic address, you are up next.


----------



## Eneloops

thedoc007 said:


> jpil has selected the L3 Illumination L10.
> 
> Eneloops, if I am correct in thinking you have a domestic address, you are up next.



Whoo Hooo! I'll go with the Lumintop Tool AAA with the proper clicky swittch! PM sent, thanks, Doc!


----------



## thedoc007

ronniepudding, you are up next. The Olight i3s is yours if you want it.


----------



## ronniepudding

Thanks Doc, PM sent!


----------



## thedoc007

Telly, jpil, Eneloops, ronniepudding, your lights are in the mail.


----------



## chuckhov

Nice job Doc, and Congrats to the winners!

Thanks,

-Chuck


----------



## ronniepudding

Thanks so much Doc, very generous of you, as always


----------



## Kozy

Congrats to the winners! :thumbsup:


----------



## Eneloops

thedoc007 said:


> Telly, jpil, Eneloops, ronniepudding, your lights are in the mail.



Thanks for the update, Doc! You are THE MAN! I'll post up when it arrives. :thanks:


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

CPF member MoldyOldy has donated an Eagletac SX25L3. (Four standard modes, 3x18650/6xCR123, MT-G2 P0 emitter, 2375 OTF lumens.) He also included a set of three 3400 mAh Eagletac cells, manual, registration card, battery sleeves for use with CR123s, and the original box. It has seen some light use, and anodizing is slightly worn in a few places, but the reflector is spotless, and the light works like new. 

Pictured with Zebralight SC600 Mk II L2 for size reference.






And that beautiful emitter in a lightly textured reflector - gives a very symmetrical and even beam, with no rings or artifacts.





If you ask for this light, you are agreeing to never sell it. If for whatever reason you don't find yourself using it or no longer want it, you must give it away again. Profiting from it is not in the spirit of this thread, nor of MoldyOldy's donation.

This one is available to all, willing to ship internationally.

*Post must include "I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3". Please also state your intended use for the light. Will close the drawing and pick a random winner at 1100 EST Thursday, June 11. *

Just as a reminder, since new people are finding this thread all the time. If you are new to the thread, or just haven't taken the time yet, please carefully read the first two posts! It will cover the general rules of this thread, and give you an idea of what to expect. 

Best of luck, and thanks to MoldyOldy for the generous donation!


----------



## radiopej

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3 please.

I'm planning on walking down to the beach nightly for exercise with my girlfriend, because my thesis and lots of junk food have made me round. I currently use a triple Nichia that I received for my birthday for this walk when I do it occasionally and it's great. I just worry about the battery life and I have to recharge it after each walk, so this may be much better. I won't pretend that I'll be stuck in the dark without it, but it would be my first >1000 lumens light which really excites me. I'm 80% sure others will have a better use and be more in need, but I couldn't help throw my hat in the ring.

Thanks to TheDoc and MoldyOldy.


----------



## chuckhov

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3!

MoldyOldy - You are The Man! - VERY Generous of you... Thanks!

I have long lusted after this light, but, you know, it's the lack of money thing...

I live in a place where I have no need at all to Throw a half a mile or so, but something like this would certainly be very useful. - I suppose that I could just wait till the morning to see what I want to see, but such is Not the way of a true Flashaholic - You understand

However, the morning just will not wait when it comes to my two elderly small dogs having to go out at night. - We live on the last road in a subdivision that has been reclaimed from a Florida Swamp, the back of the property separated from the 'swamp proper' by a 4' tall chain link fence. 

Visitors to the back yard include Rattle Snakes (Pigmy and Eastern Diamondback), and Cottonmouth Water Moccasins. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sistrurus_miliarius

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crotalus_adamanteus

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agkistrodon_piscivorus

I do agree to NEVER sell it, only to give it away. - I know that the Tint is Neutral, and I am in Love!

Thanks to you, Doc for providing this possibility. 

Now I will stand back and let the Flood Gate of replies open

Thanks again - So Much!
-Chuck


EDIT - Doc said: 

"Just as a reminder, since new people are finding this thread all the time. If you are new to the thread, or just haven't taken the time yet, please carefully read the first two posts! It will cover the general rules of this thread, and give you an idea of what to expect."

Yes! - Please be very careful that you follow the instructions Exactly - Thanks!


----------



## srvctec

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

I would use the light for checking out that bump-in-the-night noise outside. I could potentially use it instead of my giant HID spotlight.

Thanks for the opportunity, MoldyOldy and doc!

Don't have to worry about me selling it as I've never sold any of my flashlight collection because I like looking bback at the evolution of it.

In case I need to add something interesting, here is a project I worked on this week. I modded my Cold steel Slim Stick Carbon fiber walking stick with a larger, heavier stainless head.

Before:







After:


----------



## Happpyfeet

*"I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3"*

Well, since I have a close relative to the Zebralight pictured, then I must have the Eagletac to go with it!  

Seriously, I do like my Zebralight very much, but the Eagletac will provide a more permanent solution as a headlight for my wheelchair. I am considering passing on my Zebralight to our grandson, once he is ready for the responsibility of 18650 batteries. He just went from Cub Scout to Boy Scout. 

. . .and no, this or any other light will never be sold, as agreed. :thanks:

Many thanks to MoldyOldy and Doc!


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov said:


> I know that the Tint is Neutral, and I am in Love!



Yeah, generally I am not a big fan of warm/neutral tints. (Neutral doesn't bother me, but it would not often be my first choice - and I actively dislike warm lights.) But even I really like the MT-G2 emitter...they seem to have not only better tint, but also better color rendition than most XM-L and XM-L2 LEDs I have seen. Great for hiking in the woods...my primary use for big lights. I don't have a lot of lights to compare it to...my MM15vn beam profile is so different it is hard to compare...but the SX25L3 tint is very nice, to be sure.


----------



## chuckhov

Happyfeet,

Nice!

Thank you!

-Chuck


----------



## Eneloops

srvctec said:


> I modded my Cold steel Slim Stick Carbon fiber walking stick with a larger, heavier stainless head.
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After:



Please post more details! I have this same CF CS cane, and I do love it, but the aluminum "golf" ball is a bit too small for my hands to be comfortable. I would love to follow suit. Even a billiard ball would be cool, since I use it as a walking aid, and not a self-defense tool. I do like the round form-factor, as opposed to the "hook" style tops on most canes. Please tell us how you did it, or if you're selling compatible ball heads for it. Thanks. (Really nice pics, btw - how do you like your Samsung Galaxy Note II? I'm a new Galaxy user, just got one yesterday and I'm loving it!)


----------



## MauiSon

*I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

*This would be the brightest light I own - I would use it whenever brightness was essential. I would also show it off as an example of the LED flashlights available these days to friends and family.


----------



## chuckhov

"I would also show it off as an example of the LED flashlights available these days to friends and family."


That's a really good thing.

The general population knows about the Computer revolution, but has no idea what Flashlights have become. - Circa 2005... Jump ahead to 2015 - WOW!

Thanks for this!

-Chuck


----------



## Xaios

*I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3.*

I would use it to light up outdoor gatherings in the long, cold Yukon winter nights.


----------



## prnguinpoo

wow! What a torch!!!! without exception:

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

As my wife rescues stray / injured cats*, it would be used for that. especially lighting up open areas.

again, that is a nice torch!!! one to be appreciated.

*Well technically its any animal, but mostly cats.


----------



## gunga

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

I would use it to light up back yard BBQs with the kids!


----------



## Chaitanya

*I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3*

I need a light with neutral white tint for use in foggy and monsoon weather of western ghats. 
This is what the forest looks like on a clear day(during monsoons) in ghats, at night visibility drops down to barely 5-10ft. That high brightness and neutral white tints can really save my rear side while trekking here. 



IMG_7201 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr


----------



## tatasal

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3 !

I used to have the ET D25A clicky, but have lost it. Lights like this is good for a country where I live, as frequent power blackouts are the norm. 

Thanks to the Doc and MoldyOldy for the very generous giveaway.


----------



## bdogps

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

I would use it to walk at nights with my dog,specially since it is winter in Australia and it gets dark at 5pm. Of course I will not sell it nor get tired of it.


----------



## Kozy

That would be my strongest/brightest flashlight. for use around the house all the days 

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3 !

Thanks to the Doc and MoldyOldy!:bow:


----------



## KeepingItLight

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

Thanks to MoldyOldy for this generous contribution! And thanks to Doc for the time and treasure he has donated in this thread. I love the beautiful light produced by the MT-G2. I would use this light in four ways: 1. As a general purpose light. 2. As one of the lights in the rotation for my after-dark walks. 3. As a camping/hiking light, and 4. On lower output modes, as a long-lived light for power outages.

I cannot imagine getting tired of this light, but if I ever do, I will pass it on as a gift to a person who makes the same commitment I make now never to sell it.


----------



## SuLyMaN

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3. Wow. That is a nice one. I have always drooled for a MT-G2 flashlight since that emitter came out. Unfortunately, I find them too pricey. From the beamshots I have seen, I know I will absolutely love the tint. I do not also own any multi 18650 flashlight. This should make for a great SAR flashlight


----------



## rpm00

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

I don't have any of these pop-can lights yet and would like to give the format a try. And wow that's a lot of lumens!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3. I live in The Southern California Desert. I will use the light for multiple activities: I volunteer with a local city Emergency Response Team and also do Search and Rescue. The Desert can be a harsh environment, 120+ in the day down to what feels
Like freezing at night. It is surprising how many people go for a "short day hike", And end up needing to be rescued. In addition, my son participates in a yearly Jeep 4 x 4 event called "Tierra Del Sol". Since his wife and my 5 year old granddaughter go with him, I am going next year too. The light will provide much needed lighting at the rough spots during the night run. And finally, when my oldest son comes home to visit we go geocaching together-already have a night-time find only, lined up & ready to hunt. Thanks to Doc for another awesome giveaway and MoldyOldy for the donation!


----------



## HighZenBurg

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3.
My girlfriend and I are about to impart on a West Coast Rd. trip to see Northern California, Oregon, Washington, and possibly Idaho, Montana, and Wyoming. We've been trying to leave since late May, but things keep pushing us back. I just recently was self diagnosed with Candlepowerforumitis, which is a condition resulting in obsessive research on different types of illumination devices, but I digress.

I just recently purchased a couple of flashlights for the trip from Solarforce. We will spend our nights camping in the woods in a 4WD van, and exploring the backcountry. If I win this contest, I will be gifting this light to my girlfriend so she can spot any bears that may creep up on us in the nighttime hours. Thank you for the giveaway offer and good luck to me, and everyone else I guess…


----------



## lunas

*I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

I will either put this in my glove box or keep on my night stand. *


----------



## moshow9

I am not entring this one but wanted to say that this very light is one of my favorites. I own one myself that I happened to catch at a pretty sweet deal over on CPFMP. Lot of output for its size, with 4 well spaced out general (non-blinky) modes.

Good luck to whoever wins this one, you'll love it!!


----------



## kst

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3.

I've read glowing reports on this emitter and would use this light as main flooder for front and backyard bumps in the night. Shaddy activity has been picking up lately with warmer weather.

Will pass light along if not used or needed, thanks to MoldyOldy and Doc.


----------



## srvctec

Eneloops said:


> Please post more details! I have this same CF CS cane, and I do love it, but the aluminum "golf" ball is a bit too small for my hands to be comfortable. I would love to follow suit. Even a billiard ball would be cool, since I use it as a walking aid, and not a self-defense tool. I do like the round form-factor, as opposed to the "hook" style tops on most canes. Please tell us how you did it, or if you're selling compatible ball heads for it. Thanks. (Really nice pics, btw - how do you like your Samsung Galaxy Note II? I'm a new Galaxy user, just got one yesterday and I'm loving it!)



Are you on EDC Forums? I'll be posting a complete detailed write-up thread with tons of pics on how I did it over there later today.

Edit: Here's the link to the thread over on EDCF. http://edcforums.com/threads/walking-stick-head-modifications.129265/


----------



## sotos

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3.
I would use this light for searching...in the army...


----------



## xxo

*Re: Active giveaway - Eagletac SX25L3!*

*
"I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3"*

I have been wanting to check out an Eagletac light and I would love to put the SX25L3 through its paces. After that, I would probably use it for power outages and camping.


Thanks MoldyOldy and Doc for this contest!


----------



## svhunter

*Re: Active giveaway - Eagletac SX25L3!*

*"I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3" * I would use it for my go to back yard light, to see what the dog is barking at, or anything else I use lights for- hunting, camping, or just making it daylight for the fun of it. Thanks for the chance at this great looking light!


----------



## Berneck1

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

I'll use it to replace my Nitecore EAX, which I intend to give to my brother. The SX25L3 will largely be used for emergencies or when I walk the dog very late at night and need a wall of light!



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Henk4U2

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3.

I will use it as my what-the-heck-is-going-on-there-hanging-on-a-nail-by-my-backdoor-light. I love nature, but there are things out there that should be kept at a distance


----------



## Bruno28

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3


I will use it for night walks while I take some astrophotography. Also would be used for some light painting.


----------



## aginthelaw

*"I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3". *

I plan on dropping it in my photography vest since I rarely use a flash. I mostly photograph animals and this will be one of my only mt-g2 (my last one didn't survive the mods).


----------



## Anybodysguess

*I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

*My current "shelf queen" is a Fenix E41 (I'm on quite a budget) I call it a shelf queen because its my nicest and brightest light, but I use it almost every day. I bought it because I wasn't ready for lithium, I believe I'm ready for a Lithium light now. I would pass on my Fenix to my father, and the Eageltac would become my new brightest light, and would get used alot for all the same things the fenix did, walks at night, camping, showing the common folk how far LED has come, etc.


----------



## Bake

*I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3
*
This looks like a great light for hunting the armadillos that are destroying my lawn. I have about six acres that I maintain and a light like this would give me the range to see the little critters way out there. Have read about this emitter and have been wanting to get one to see the tint first hand. 

Thanks to Doc for keeping this thread going. I've been watching it for a while but this is the first light that has come up that I think I truly have a use for. Would absolutely never sell it or profit from it in any way I were to win.

Thanks also to MoldyOldy for offering up such a great light. Truely an awesome gesture.


----------



## ravenraven

*I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3*

I will use it when I go on camping


----------



## jabe1

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3.

I will use it to spot the rabbits that are eating their dessert from my strawberry patch!


----------



## MountainKing

I am in for Eagletac SX25L3. I would use it while hiking! The MT-G2 should be great in rendering colours, runtimes and outputs would be awesome. Much thanks for the great giveaway!


----------



## chuckhov

Hey MountianKing - Good to see you here!

Gosh, I wish that I could visit your Island... Still waiting for the ticket.

Please Send!



Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## Ryp

Bruno28 said:


> I will use it for night walks while I take some astrophotography.



Have you studied the Messier Objects?


----------



## Bruno28

Ryp said:


> Have you studied the Messier Objects?


No I have not. I didn't know what it was. So I Google it now. 
I just enjoy taking pictures of the billions of stars ours eyes can't see. It's quite amazing how many there are.
I like doing some light painting photography too.
This was taken yesterday. Car is lit up with only an AAA light by exposing the area you want to light up.


----------



## Ryp

Those are some sick photographs!


----------



## gunga

I'm gonna need to know how to do that!


----------



## Bruno28

gunga said:


> I'm gonna need to know how to do that!


Simple. Just need camera capable of going in manual mode. Use:
- shutter speed of 15-25 seconds ( the longer the time, the more time you have for "painting")
- aperture F4.0 (lower value allows more light in, which is better for bright effects)
- iso 100

While the camera is capturing the photo, you light up what ever you want to be brighten up on image, the falshlight must be behind the camera.

You can use LED for drawing (like the green/red streaks), I made an array of LED on a tube so I can hold it and draw the fluid motions around the car. During this I'm on the photo side of the camera, just make sure you don't light up yourself, or you will show up on photo.


----------



## mellowhead

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

I'll probably use the light primarily for camping. It's a bit bigger than I like for backpacking camping, but great for car camping. I don't think I could resist bringing it backpacking though...

Would love to check out the MT-G2 emitter, too!


----------



## aribach

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3


----------



## prnguinpoo

Bake said:


> This looks like a great light for hunting the armadillos that are destroying my lawn.



Armadillos often carry leprosy, be *very careful* when handling them. May I suggest looking into a deterrent rather than killing them? I have no idea on how to deter Armadillos.

(Asides from Humans, they are the only thing to carry leprosy)


----------



## ACruceSalus

*I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

I'm looking to score some WOW! points with my 9 yo grandson. Our neighborhood has a lot of pecan trees in the common areas and around December for the last two years he and I have gather some. So it looks like it'll make a nice hammer to open the nuts. In reference to selling it: until death do us part.*


----------



## Nitetime

*"I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3"

I would use it to light up my backyard and annoy my neighbors. Currently, my highest output light is a Zebralight SC600 with xml u2.

*


----------



## coachnick

*I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3.

I plan to keep it in my truck....and use it to hunt Bigfoot (ok so the truck part is accurate lol).

Side Note.....I have not been on here much as of late (for various reasons) and my review of the Sunwayman 25C is waaaay overdue (sorry Doc). I will post it by the end of the week.

My apologies,

Coach*


----------



## Daba

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3. I will probably use it for this:


----------



## Ormbett

*I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3*

I will use it when hunting snails and slugs


----------



## Pegaso

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

As a police officer I would keep this light in my duty bag so I don't have to use the useless old rechargeable Maglite, that's not even led, that we have in our patrol cars. 
Would be perfect when searching for missing people in the woods or chasing boat thieves by the coast line.


----------



## Bake

prnguinpoo said:


> Armadillos often carry leprosy, be *very careful* when handling them. May I suggest looking into a deterrent rather than killing them? I have no idea on how to deter Armadillos.
> 
> (Asides from Humans, they are the only thing to carry leprosy)




Thanks for the heads up. I did not know that but I do always handle them with gloves. The only thing I have ever heard that may deter them is treating the area to kill any grubs and such that are there. I live in a very rual area. Too many wooded areas me. There is just no way to keep them away. 

Being in a wheelchair, new potholes showing up in the yard are just not good. Instant face plant it the front casters fall in a hole. I don't like to kill anything without reason. Just yesterday I had to relocate a five ft. rat snake that was going after some baby birds in my front yard. Mama bird and my wife would have no part of that. 

I really have no choice with the armadillos. When they show up I make sure they pass quickly from lead poisoning.


----------



## thedoc007

ravenraven, your key phrase is incorrect (post #2974). 

prnguinpoo, you quoted the key phrase (post #2985). Please remove that part from your quote.


----------



## prnguinpoo

thedoc007 said:


> prnguinpoo, you quoted the key phrase (post #2985). Please remove that part from your quote.



amended, also my quote was a bit long, chopped it down to just the relevant bit.

thanks doc!


----------



## YW84U

*I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

**I intend to hold it beneath my chin and tell scary stories... 

Stories such like the one where "I remember that one fateful day...it was a warm and pleasant day but it was to in fact turn out to be a day unlike any other... A package,** sent to me by an unknown stranger, mysteriously **arrived on my front step - delivered by a seedy looking old man dressed in what appeared to be a postman uniform. I examined and then tentatively shook the little box. Fortunately nothing was ticking, so I proceeded. I cautiously peeled back the adhesive tape, and was immediately met with the smell of high capacity lithium batteries...."

I'm still working on the sequel **

Cheers, and good luck everyone!

*


----------



## Anybodysguess

YW84U said:


> *
> **I intend to hold it beneath my chin and tell scary stories...
> *



May want to use it on medium or you might burn your chin. 
[emoji1] 
[emoji91]


----------



## radiopej

Anybodysguess said:


> May want to use it on medium or you might burn your chin.
> [emoji1]
> [emoji91]


The Red Skull's origin story.


----------



## Eneloops

Wowzers! I received my package from Doc yesterday, and all I can say is THANK YOU!!!!! Very generous of you, and I'm incredibly grateful. I'll post up my impressions of the light after I get some time with it . . . I don't know if my recent winning disqualifies me for further entries, but just in case:

*I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3

*I'd mount it to the front rack of the electric bicycle I'm building. Going fast at night is very scary when you can't see where you're going. I also agree to never sell it.


----------



## thedoc007

Eneloops said:


> *I am in for the Eagletac*



Don't forget to add your intended use for the light.


----------



## Eneloops

thedoc007 said:


> Don't forget to add your intended use for the light.



Edited my original post.


----------



## coachnick

*P25C Review*

Fellas,

Sorry for the delay....here are my data points and opinion. Go easy on me, this is my first light and first review....of anything lol. Hope you find it useful.

Coach

Sunwayman P 25C​ 
* Basic Stats*

Low - 84 Lumens
Medium - 137 Lumens
High - 300 Lumens
Turbo - 1000 Lumens

* In addition to:*

-Strobe
-SOS
-Aviation Beacon
-Last mode used memory function

Power - can use CR123A(2) or 18650(1) batteries

Beam Range - 208 meters

LED - Cree XM-L2 U2

Ships with a lanyard, extra o-rings and extra tailcap

After having used it consistently for a month:


*Points of Interest*

-The user interface is very positive, I have medium-sized hands and can easily manipulate both the on/off switch and 
power level switch. The controls are very intuitive, I was easily able to figure out how to adjust to each of the levels as well as the added features like the SOS/Strobe. 
-I live on the 7th floor in my building and when on the balcony, can easily illuminate the parking lot on turbo (highest mode) -Excellent when used in the tail stand position, easily lights up the whole room. For example, I had the light in my second bedroom burn out. I needed to iron a pair of pants and it was dark out at the moment.....so with no light from outside I stood it on its tail (on a desk), put the beam on high, and was easily able to iron my pants.
-it provided a ton of light. The room I was in is about 10x12 for reference.
-The machining of the aircraft aluminium body is nicely done, comfortable, and lends itself to the user being able to make a solid purchase on the light in any position.
-the knurling is in all the right spots and does not create hot spots if held for extended periods of time.
-Small enough to fit in a pant pocket or a messenger bag (this is how I deployed it during the 'test period').
-I like the SOS feature. I have not had need to use it (hopefully never will) but I feel its a nice option to have if you ever get stranded in the middle of nowhere -just set it and let it run, giving you the ability to be seen from the air and ground at a distance.
-The hot spot bursts with intensity while the flood area surrounding it is clean and crisp with no anomalies. 

* Misc/positives/negatives*

-No holster
-Clip is non-reversible and isn't black (would like to see it same colour as the light to add to the concealment factor if used as an EDC)
-Good solid entry level light with power/features for the money
-Could be used as an EDC light
-Would not consider it 'tactical' as the bezel is not crenulated
-Cannot reverse the clip to use on the brim of a hat
-Not sure how applicable the aviation beacon is, would like to see it replaced with something that is likely
to be used more often such as a holster or magnetic tail
-Has a momentary on for quick peeks.

-The instruction manual is nicely laid out, detailed, clear, easy to read and understand.

Notwithstanding the fact that I am a newbie, I would very much recommend this light for the average user as it is capable of tackling a variety of common, everyday tasks. Great bang for the buck!


I apologize that I did not compare the P25C to other light(s) as it is my first, and still only light, in my collection.


----------



## chuckhov

*Re: P25C Review*

Good Review!

Thanks Coach!
-Chuck


----------



## coachnick

*Re: P25C Review*

You're welcome Chuck and thanks.

Coach



chuckhov said:


> Good Review!
> 
> Thanks Coach!
> -Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: P25C Review*

Thanks for the review, coachnick! Well done!

I too was annoyed at the lack of a holster. I know Sunwayman was thinking about the price point, but in my opinion, a decent holster is absolutely essential - I'd gladly pay a few extra bucks for it if need be. I had other options, of course, which is why it wasn't a deal-breaker for me. I wish I had thought to include a holster with your light...I usually have at least two or three Nite-Ize holsters laying around. At this point, though, it would cost as much for me to ship one to you as it would to buy the holster. You'll just have to win another giveaway...that way I can throw a spare holster in the package. :twothumbs


----------



## coachnick

*Re: P25C Review*

Thanks for the feedback doc.

No worries about not including a holster, I very much appreciated the extras you did include. Besides, I like your suggested way of getting a holster better anyway :rock:. 

Coach




thedoc007 said:


> Thanks for the review, coachnick! Well done!
> 
> I too was annoyed at the lack of a holster. I know Sunwayman was thinking about the price point, but in my opinion, a decent holster is absolutely essential - I'd gladly pay a few extra bucks for it if need be. I had other options, of course, which is why it wasn't a deal-breaker for me. I wish I had thought to include a holster with your light...I usually have at least two or three Nite-Ize holsters laying around. At this point, though, it would cost as much for me to ship one to you as it would to buy the holster. You'll just have to win another giveaway...that way I can throw a spare holster in the package. :twothumbs


----------



## srvctec

Very good job on the review, coach! Are you sure that was your first one?

Edit 6/11/15: Just realized this was my one thousandth post on CPF.


----------



## coachnick

srvctec,

Thank you for your kind words....and yes that was my first review.




srvctec said:


> Very good job on the review, coach! Are you sure that was your first one?


----------



## radiopej

Nice review  Thanks


----------



## scwood

*"I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3". I would use it in my boat in place of my spotlight.I hope it comes with a holster.I could also blind those things that go bump** in the night*!


----------



## WarRaven

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3.
Mainly out of curiosity, it might skip my radar to how it looks and I might miss out on a good style of light through my ignorance.
So please count me in to, I wasn't going to enter, but I am thinking my tastes should grow. 
Thank you, have a great day.

Apologies, missed usage of said light.
There's a creek nearby my house which my wife, son an myself like to enjoy for long walks. It is deep an long and eats up low powered lights like candles an with a brute lumen monster like this, we could zap away dark zones as we travel along.
It gets dark in that creek far earlier then top side does, a good light is needed suddenly at times down there. My thought was I may not be smart enough to buy a light like this, nor do I know anyone with one so my experience is limited to smaller lights. Where I might be better off with a large caliber light then I thought. I hope that makes sense to someone. ☺

Double edit, thanks Doc for pointng out my error.


----------



## SardaoVoador

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3.

I would be using this light at a sailing ship. It would be a holstered EDC for emergency, security, SAR and general working necessities (still trying to find a TN4A cheap enough that I can bypass customs threshold).

Thanks to MoldyOldy for remembering everyone else and thedoc007, as always, for keeping these alive!


----------



## thedoc007

scwood said:


> *I hope it comes with a holster.*



It does not.


----------



## thedoc007

WarRaven said:


> I am in for the Eagletac



If you want in, please state your intended use for the light. You can just edit your original post (#3010)...no need to make a new post.


----------



## code2006

Im in for the eagletac sx25l3
I work in security so the use is for my night shift patrolling with my k9 
Ideal replacement for my lost led lenser x7r 
Thanks alex


----------



## coachnick

radiopej,

Glad you liked it and thanks,

Coach




radiopej said:


> Nice review  Thanks


----------



## mina

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3.

If I get picked I'll be giving the light to my cousin who lives in the province. I'm pretty sure it will get a lot of use there.


----------



## prnguinpoo

*Re: P25C Review*



thedoc007 said:


> Thanks for the review, coachnick! Well done!



Ah... I had originally posted my Klarus Mi02 review as a separate thread, I guess it should have been here!


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: P25C Review*



prnguinpoo said:


> Ah... I had originally posted my Klarus Mi02 review as a separate thread, I guess it should have been here!



I didn't ask for a review of it...of course everyone is welcome to volunteer, and feedback is a good thing, but there was no need for you to post it anywhere.

If you want to post it here, though, I don't think anyone would object.


----------



## prnguinpoo

*Re: P25C Review*

Mini Review! From a newbie at flashlights. (I updated it a bit seeing as I am copying it here, updates are comments in [square brackets])

So I lost my cat, great time I thought to do a comparison of my flashlights that just arrived. [One on the rescue list, it went missing for 3 weeks! The cat needed treatment, its OK now, managed to give it 5 days of Anti biotics]

Pictures (google Klarus Mi02 for these! No need to add more to the internet!).

Basically great little light. Comparing it to Fenix 01 (actually 3 x E01's) - as they are the only other lights I have at the moment (Archer 1A V2 arrives next month, one NW and one CW) [They arrived, and I gave the CW away]

Brightness: 11 Lumens!

Walking around the city: Good for walking in complete darkness, lights up area about 10 meters in front of you. In absolute pitch black, you can see around 20 meters, not too bad! For city use, it doesnt compete with ambient lighting so well. But does well for looking for your missing cat. [or Animal Rescue in closed environments, good because its not too bright]

Looking for your lost cat under cars: Pretty good actually, as its not too bright to damage your night vision so you can still see movements in your peripheral (cat going under another car). Lights up the her eyes from about 20m. [Attended a Hedgehog call out, its not really bright enough to find a hedgehog, as the beam is not big, you need to know what you want to look at. This was a sad case actually, prefer not to think about this, wish I had had my TN12 at the time :'( ]

In the house: nice if for a power cut, doesn't light like a normal house light, but good for getting jobs done in a power cut (putting on the gas kettle etc...)

Cleaning up dropped cat food in the house during a power cut: not so great actually, need a bit more light, as my wife missed some bits with the mop. When taking the cat food out to catch the lost cat, we did see the pieces fall, so that was good, but had to hunt for them after.

Runtime: Alkalines: got around 16 hours,
Lithium Eneregizer: Flippin' eternity, put a battery in, it'll be in there for the rest of your life, it hasn't died yet after 2 days...
NiMH: Pretty good, 20hours, what it says on the box
both Klarus and E01 got the same runtimes

Beam & Tint.
This is where there is a difference. E01 is smooth, like a mini version of a big flash light, more neutral tint. Klarus was cold, and a bit 'ringy', reminded me of my mini mag. [Much better than a Mini Mag, actually I really like this Mi02 after using it]

Tail stand: E01 yes, and with lanyard yes, neither a that stable. Klarus, even better with no lanyard (as good as you'll get), but with lanyard, no, it doesnt. Winner: Klarus, while the Fenix tail stands the same with or without lanyard, its not great at it, so you wouldnt use it.

Finish, Klarus is nice because its in a prettier blue colour! I like the finish. A lot.

EDC: Still to big for a keyring light, and no pocket clip makes it awkward for pocket carry. kinda crap at this for both, would suggest a pocket clip light, or those little photon button cell lights, depending if you want big or small. [This is actually my EDC, and I like it a lot]

Waterproofing: Both can sit at the bottom of the washing up bowl why my wife does the washing up with a confused face. Im sure they would be OK even if she were not confused!

So in conclusion, which would I pick up if leaving the house? One with more battery power, but if both had new batteries, or energizer lithiums (which I have decided last forever), then I would probably pick up the erm, Klarus. Because they are both good, Klarus has a nicer finish. It tail stands better with no lanyard (yes the fenix tail stands with a lanyard, but its not that stable, so you would not use it like that anyway). Beam pattern and tint IS nicer on the fenix, but, I found my cat with the Klarus, and that is a good memory, so I can look at the klarus, and remember my ginger-white cat (aptly named ginger-white), and that gives me more pleasure than the slightly nicer tint & beam spread of the E01. [I chose the Klarus Mi02, it was a giveaway so wanted to put it to use, and I like the finish]

Battery note: New found respect for energizer lithium's. Although I've not yet had the physical time to run one out, they do last awhile. In my Denon noise cancelling headphones, where I also have an energizer lith (originally chosen due to weight), it has lasted a year so far, admittedly not heavy use, but has outlasted the previous Alkaline by 2 times already. Originally I had put this down to shelf life (or thought my first Duracell was a dud), but now I suspect it may be more than that. I had bought a load of AAA and AA liths for everything that needs a primary (remotes etc...). although in reality the devices will be out of date before the batteries expire. [Still lovin' liths!]


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: P25C Review*


srvctec
Chaitanya
Eneloops

Delivered by random.org

srvctec, you are the winner! Please PM me a name/shipping address at your convenience.

Chaitanya and Eneloops, if I don't hear from srvctec, you are the alternates.


----------



## chuckhov

*Re: P25C Review*

Congrats srvctec!!!

I know that you are gonna like it!

Thanks Doc and MoldyOldy!
-Chuck


----------



## Henk4U2

*Re: P25C Review*



thedoc007 said:


> srvctec


Congrats srvctec 
Thanks thedoc007 and MoldyOldy!


----------



## prnguinpoo

*Re: P25C Review*



chuckhov said:


> Congrats srvctec!!!
> 
> I know that you are gonna like it!
> 
> Thanks Doc!
> -Chuck



Yes congrats! I wouldn't like to be what ever goes 'bump in the night' now you got this kickin' around!


----------



## WarRaven

Congrats fellows👍☺.

Have a great day.


----------



## srvctec

*Re: P25C Review*



thedoc007 said:


> srvctec
> Chaitanya
> Eneloops
> 
> Delivered by random.org
> 
> srvctec, you are the winner! Please PM me a name/shipping address at your convenience.
> 
> Chaitanya and Eneloops, if I don't hear from srvctec, you are the alternates.


Holy cow!!! I just about had a heart attack after seeing my username first! Thank you MoldyOldy and doc and random.org!! PM incoming. I sent it via Tapatalk, so if you don't get the PM, let me know.


----------



## Ryp

*Re: P25C Review*

Congratulations, srvctec!


----------



## code2006

Well done srvctec


----------



## coachnick

Congrats and enjoy the light.

Coach


----------



## radiopej

Whoo! Congratulations


----------



## code2006

Whens the next give away lol


----------



## TheShadowGuy

I am in for the Eagletac SX25L3.

As a relative new user it would be my primary light, and would see use at nighttime events I host and attend. I'm also planning on going backpacking, and a high quality light would be really useful to me.


----------



## Happpyfeet

Sorry, TheShadowGuy, this giveaway has already ended. 

Congrats, srvctec!

Thanks again, to Doc's generosity, and to MoldyOldy's as well! 

Looking forward to hearing more about this light srvctec! Be sure to tell us how you like it!


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Happpyfeet said:


> Sorry, TheShadowGuy, this giveaway has already ended.


Woops, I didn't realize. My bad. 

Congrats to srvctec, and thanks to MoldyOldy and thedoc007!


----------



## kst

Hey scwood, picked up Nitecore charger early this evening from the PO. 
Will give it a go on my next recharge cycle. Thanks again for this giveaway.


----------



## martinaee

Aww. I'm bummed I thought the giveaway was ending towards the end of Thursday. I'm dumb for not reading it well enough  Oh well congrats to the winner! That light looks sweet.


----------



## cat eyes

congrats that's one of the nicest giveaways i have ever seen.
i have been desiring that light.


----------



## thedoc007

code2006 said:


> Whens the next give away lol



Probably this weekend. I FINALLY bought a printer...so pretty soon I hope to be doing prepaid labels. Should reduce the hassle on my end (no one wants to read my writing, and it takes forever for int'l shipments to get entered at the post office). I should also be able to set up automatic notification/tracking for each shipment that goes out.


----------



## thedoc007

martinaee said:


> Aww. I'm bummed I thought the giveaway was ending towards the end of Thursday. I'm dumb for not reading it well enough  Oh well congrats to the winner! That light looks sweet.



Just for future reference, I always use military time (24 hour clock). Not surprising that you missed it - I have tried to be consistent with the end times, but this was an exception. My schedule has changed a bit lately, and the earlier end time makes it more likely I'll be able to ship next day (more time to get shipping info, mainly). Good luck next time!


----------



## code2006

thedoc007 said:


> Probably this weekend. I FINALLY bought a printer...so pretty soon I hope to be doing prepaid labels. Should reduce the hassle on my end (no one wants to read my writing, and it takes forever for int'l shipments to get entered at the post office). I should also be able to set up automatic notification/tracking for each shipment that goes out.



My hand writing is horrid 
If the miss aint around i use the printer lol


----------



## code2006

thedoc007 said:


> Just for future reference, I always use military time (24 hour clock). Not surprising that you missed it - I have tried to be consistent with the end times, but this was an exception. My schedule has changed a bit lately, and the earlier end time makes it more likely I'll be able to ship next day (more time to get shipping info, mainly). Good luck next time!



I had to google the time so i knew what time it ended here in the uk lol
Do ship to the uk? 
I would hd paid the postage for the flashlight if i had won
Maybe next time


----------



## Henk4U2

thedoc007 said:


> Probably this weekend. I FINALLY bought a printer...so pretty soon I hope to be doing prepaid labels. Should reduce the hassle on my end (no one wants to read my writing, and it takes forever for int'l shipments to get entered at the post office). I should also be able to set up automatic notification/tracking for each shipment that goes out.



Ages ago, when I entered primary school, I spent long hours on neat writing exercises. My handwriting is barely readable, but I keep thinking that it would be worse without these exercises. Neat writing has been abandoned over the years because it supposedly limits the creativity of young children. However, it stimulates the creativity of the people who try to decipher the hieroglypics our young children produce. :naughty:


----------



## thedoc007

code2006 said:


> I had to google the time so i knew what time it ended here in the uk lol
> Do ship to the uk?
> I would hd paid the postage for the flashlight if i had won
> Maybe next time



I'd encourage you to read the first post, and the individual giveaway write-ups carefully. I make it very clear who is eligible for each particular giveaway.

Just for ease of reference, my thoughts on shipping (again), for anyone who has not already seen it:

"I agree it is not ideal. I'd love to be able to make every giveaway available to anyone...but the shipping cost is prohibitive in some cases. Last time I shipped two packages (one domestic, one international, same item) it was about six times more expensive for the international shipment. I'd be paying more for shipping than it cost to acquire some stuff in the first place. So I'm limiting the international shipping to the bigger giveaways...at least everyone will have a chance at those.

*A few people have offered to cover the shipping costs. I have always declined, for two reasons. One, it is a giveaway (yes, I CAN state the obvious!). I've always hated those annoying commercials that say the product is free, if you pay for shipping and handling. Well, then, it ain't free! Two, it isn't really fair to ask some people to pay, and others not. It may allow more people to participate, but I feel it violates the principles behind this thread."


----------



## Eneloops

thedoc007 said:


> international shipment . . .



It's also a huge hinderance and annoyance to fill out all those customs forms, and makes for a tedious chore, exponentially multiplying the efforts for what normally is a quick and easy process. Just my take on it.


----------



## thedoc007

Eneloops said:


> It's also a huge hinderance and annoyance to fill out all those customs forms, and makes for a tedious chore, exponentially multiplying the efforts for what normally is a quick and easy process. Just my take on it.



That is where my printer should come in handy. I won't have to fill out multiple forms/write multiple addresses. Don't think it will be any cheaper, but it will be more convenient for me...since I HATE doing paperwork, that is a very good thing.


----------



## Kozy

Congrats srvctec !:twothumbs
Thanks thedoc007 and MoldyOldy!


----------



## thedoc007

*Re: P25C Review*



srvctec said:


> Holy cow!!! I just about had a heart attack after seeing my username first! Thank you MoldyOldy and doc and random.org!! PM incoming. I sent it via Tapatalk, so if you don't get the PM, let me know.



I got your PM just fine...mailed your package this morning. Should be there Monday, if USPS doesn't drop the ball.


----------



## srvctec

*Re: P25C Review*



thedoc007 said:


> I got your PM just fine...mailed your package this morning. Should be there Monday, if USPS doesn't drop the ball.


Awesome! Thanks again, doc AND MoldyOldy! I'm so excited I can hardly stand it. I don't own any LED lights remotely close to the power of this one (mine are all EDC pocket lights)- can't wait to see what I can light up with it and at what distances. I'm like a little kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## WarRaven

Good on you Srvctec!

I'm excited for you too.
From BIG hearted folks I bet you can feel the warmth of the light before it gets there.
Looking forward to your feedback big time.

Have a great weekend, stay occupied.
😀


----------



## jpil

Congrats, srvctec!

Thanks to Doc's and to MoldyOldy's!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

This one is available only to people with a domestic (USA) shipping address. This is going to be my test case for the new shipping method, and I want to keep it simple.

A black Ultrafire WF-501b with UV emitter. Got it just to try it out, but I have no real use for it. Hoping it can find a better home. If you simply want to experiment with it, that is fine too, as long as you agree to pass it along if you don't end up using it.

(If you need a holster for it, let me know. It comes with a lanyard, but I know everyone has a different method of carry.)

I'll take the first four entries, or end it at 0900 tomorrow, whichever is first. *Post must include "I can use a UV light". Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. *Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also.

Good luck!

P.S. I have a bunch of extra 18650 cases. They aren't worth shipping on their own, but any giveaway winner who wants one (or a few) can PM me with that request, and I can throw those in the package also.


----------



## ACruceSalus

*I can use a UV light.

*


----------



## Happpyfeet

*"I can use a UV light"

*[video]http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/madcap-inventor-creates-red-hot-knife-that-toasts-bread-as-it-cuts/[/video]


----------



## coachnick

I may just have to move to the U.S. so I can be eligible for more contests lol. Or at least get a U.S. PO box.

Good luck to all!

Coach


----------



## tyxxvxl

Hey all!
Just wanted to say hi and good luck to all for old time sake!
Super cool to see this thread is still going.
Doc, you rock!
Don't forget you can use UV to find all those ummm pet stains on your carpet! 
Ty


----------



## thedoc007

tyxxvxl said:


> Hey all!
> Just wanted to say hi and good luck to all for old time sake!
> Super cool to see this thread is still going.
> Doc, you rock!
> Don't forget you can use UV to find all those ummm pet stains on your carpet!
> Ty



Good to hear from you, Ty. It has been a while...hope you are well!


----------



## tyxxvxl

Doing pretty well my old friend!
Hope you are too!


----------



## ACruceSalus

Good to see you back Ty...


----------



## phoneguy

I have no use for a UV light, whomever wins this , please post up what you used it for...should be interesting...

Bryan


----------



## ACruceSalus

Hunting scorpions, authenticating money, finding pets stains, etc...


----------



## Chaitanya

*"I can use a UV light"

*For taking photos of scorpions under UV light and to search for them in wild for photography.
here is an example of old photo taken under UV CFL.



BiColored Scorpion by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr


----------



## thedoc007

Chaitanya, this giveaway is available for USA addresses only. If you are in India, as your profile suggests, you are not eligible.

Cool picture, though...thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

I don't have a particular use for a UV light.
That scorpion picture is AWESOME. I didn't know that scorpions looked like that under UV light! The more you know, eh?


----------



## mattw

I can us a uv light! I have a full spectrum canon camera and would love to test it as a source light for macro and near macro work! Search for http://www.lifepixel.com for examples of IR and UV photos.

Thanks Matt


----------



## chuckhov

I would say, that I might have a use for something like that, but it would not be true.

But - Some do... So I want to once again thank the Doc, and good luck to all!

But again... Those 18650 cases sound mighty good... Setting my sights on some of those

Thanks!
-Chuck


----------



## bdogps

Did you buy this UV light out of curiosity? I did, it is on the way from China. Hopefully this one wont fall apart as quick as the zoomable one from the same manufacture.


----------



## Chaitanya

Yes I do live in India but couple of my cousins are in US so I can provide a valid US shipping address. Is that allowed or the person has to live in US to participate this time giveaway.


----------



## thedoc007

bdogps said:


> Did you buy this UV light out of curiosity? I did, it is on the way from China. Hopefully this one wont fall apart as quick as the zoomable one from the same manufacture.



Yes, I did. While the WF-501b may be inconsistent, it is a decent host. The actual machining is MUCH better than the typical Ultrafire, in my opinion.



Chaitanya said:


> Yes I do live in India but couple of my cousins are in US so I can provide a valid US shipping address. Is that allowed or the person has to live in US to participate this time giveaway.



Chaitanya, that is fine. Just wanted to make sure you did have a domestic address for shipping.


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus, your name came up. Please PM me with shipping info at your convenience. If you want tracking info, you can also send your e-mail, and I'll send a shipping notification.


----------



## ACruceSalus

Yay, thanks Doc, PM sent.


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus, I dropped off your light. You should have already received the e-mail with shipping info...if not, please let me know.


----------



## ACruceSalus

Doc, I have the email and I like that we can track the package. You put Amazon to shame with your prices and customer service. Thanks again. :thumbsup:


----------



## srvctec

Got the package today! Thanks again, doc and MoldyOldy!! This is the brightest LED light I own and I can see it getting used in place of my POB HID spotlight. It's Christmas in June!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

CPF member MoldyOldy has donated a Black Shadow Terminator. (Three standard modes + strobe, 4x18650, 4xXM-L2.) He also included the original box, manual, O-rings, and lanyard. I'm throwing in 4xSoShine 3400 mAh 18650s to power it.







The catch is that one of the emitters is not working. Hopefully there is someone willing and able to fix it, either to keep or to pass along to someone else. 

If you ask for this light, you are agreeing to never sell it. If for whatever reason you don't find yourself using it or no longer want it, you must give it away again. Profiting from it is not in the spirit of this thread, nor of MoldyOldy's donation.

This one is available to all, willing to ship internationally.

*Post must include "I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator". If there is no one willing and able to fix it, I will open it up for everyone in a couple days. If you don't have the ability to fix it, please hold off entering for now. *

Just as a reminder, since new people are finding this thread all the time. If you are new to the thread, or just haven't taken the time yet, please carefully read the first two posts! It will cover the general rules of this thread, and give you an idea of what to expect. 

Best of luck, and thanks to MoldyOldy for the generous donation!


----------



## mattw

I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator. Would love the challenge, I am just getting started with mods but have been working on and with electronics for years! 

Matt


----------



## Happpyfeet

*"I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator"

Yes, it IS a challenge but it is right up my alley! 

Can't wait to tackle it ! 

Thanks Doc and MoldyOldy! Will post pics if I win and when I get it up and running! *


----------



## tatasal

I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator. If l can't do it, my friend could!

*Thanks Doc and MoldyOldy*


----------



## Rider57

I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator! 

Just finished some mods and this would be a great challenge, if i cant do it for what ever reason ill pass it on. 

This light would come in really handy in my upcoming camping trip i definitely have a few uses for this. 

Thank you guys for the chance!


----------



## lunas

*I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator

question is what emitters do i want to replace it with and i do have a spare xml2 u2 sitting around... it won't be as hard to fix as building the driver kits or timer or mod chips I have assembled. *


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator. I have to thank Gunga for a mod kit I won some time ago to give me the confidence to crack open a light and work on it...


----------



## Chaitanya

*I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator

*It should be a fun weekend to repair and get that light back working in its original order.


----------



## vinhnguyen54

*I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator

I think DriverVNX2 + XML2 U3 PDTc will work great in in this light. Love to give it a shot. If I get it working great I am hoping to sell it and donate the money to a TBD charity!*


----------



## code2006

I can fix the black shadow terminator


----------



## mina

Although a friend of mine could most likely be able to fix it, I think it's a bit large and bulky for me or my cousin to have a use for it.

vinhnguyen54, would you be donating_ all_ of the money to charity if ever you get picked and the light was sold? :thinking:
I'm just a bit curious since it was stated that whoever is asking for the light agrees not to sell it. :naughty:


----------



## ACruceSalus

*"I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator"


*


----------



## thedoc007

mina said:


> vinhnguyen54, would you be donating_ all_ of the money to charity if ever you get picked and the light was sold? :thinking:
> I'm just a bit curious since it was stated that whoever is asking for the light agrees not to sell it. :naughty:



Vinh is OK in my book - if he says he will donate the money to a charity, I have no doubt he will. If someone is willing to donate their time and skill to make money for a charity, that is definitely in the spirit of this thread! An exception I hadn't considered before - I'll check with MoldyOldy on that also, but I don't see a problem with the idea.


----------



## Kozy

Thanks to MoldyOldy and Doc! but i can not fix this light
Good luck guys :twothumbs


----------



## prnguinpoo

*"I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator"
*
Actually to be absolutly honest it will be a challenge, I will need to ask advice on the Forum, but I do own a soldering iron and basic tools (for my paid work). For full disclosure: I would probably use it as a 3x emitter for a a week or so while waiting for spare parts.

Just enjoyed reading candle_lamp's review on the light. Does any one have any feed back on PWM with Animals?

Thanks!


----------



## SuLyMaN

Chaitanya said:


> *I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator
> 
> *It should be a fun weekend to repair and get that light back working in its original order.



I'm perplexed...How do you intend to fix it?
Vinhnguyen is totally trustable. Any lights in his hands would get a great overhaul and be worth more! He has the skills!!


----------



## thedoc007

SuLyMaN said:


> I'm perplexed...How do you intend to fix it?
> Vinhnguyen is totally trustable. Any lights in his hands would get a great overhaul and be worth more! He has the skills!!



Anyone who says they can fix it will be taken at face value. There is no need to grill people about their qualifications.

I agree that Vinh will do a great job, and he is in the running, but he is not the only one who can fix a light.


----------



## chuckhov

"Anyone who says they can fix it will be taken at face value."


And anyone who says that he Can't fix it, is also probably telling it like it is.

I Can't Fix It - But thanks for the wonderful opportunity for those that can!

If the money will be donated to a worthy charity, then I would like to see Vinh do his stuff!

This light can Really Use a different driver. 

-Chuck


----------



## prnguinpoo

thedoc007 said:


> Anyone who says they can fix it will be taken at face value. There is no need to grill people about their qualifications.
> 
> I agree that Vinh will do a great job, and he is in the running, but he is not the only one who can fix a light.



Yes its true, most people may just take a little longer, and need to ask a few more questions, but I am sure most people could fix it.


----------



## SuLyMaN

thedoc007 said:


> Anyone who says they can fix it will be taken at face value. There is no need to grill people about their qualifications.
> 
> I agree that Vinh will do a great job, and he is in the running, but he is not the only one who can fix a light.



Of course  Your call of course and you are right! I know I can't.


----------



## prnguinpoo

If (in the slim chance) I did win this, would it be possible for me to swap out some of the emitters for high CRI emitters?


----------



## aginthelaw

i can build a computer from scratch, so I can fix the Black Shadow Terminator. 

of course my skills are more like fixing a cat (you'll have parts left over that you'll never use again)

does moldy have any suggestions as to fixing the light such as new led or specific driver?


----------



## thedoc007

aginthelaw said:


> does moldy have any suggestions as to fixing the light such as new led or specific driver?



He sent me a PM earlier today...and yes, he does. I'll send some more detailed info to whoever wins the light...don't want to get into a technical discussion about the repair here. 

Thanks for bringing it up, though. Makes sense for the "fixer" to have all the pertinent information.


----------



## thedoc007

I will end this giveaway at 2200 EST tomorrow, June 17. Already have plenty of responses...if you want in, you have one more day!


----------



## chuckhov

Good Show Doc!

One more day is not gonna change me into a "I can fix this thing", though I actually have been "Mr Fixit". - All of my life.

I do want to get into this sort of thing, and have just now started searching for Flashlight Building 101, I think? - Please correct me if I am wrong.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...t-yourself-(DIY)-flashlight-guide-for-dummies

Regardless, I'm still out of this deal, but if anyone has a link to a step by step, help me build my own "flavor" from a host, I would really appreciate it. (PM) - or perhaps post here if you think that it will help others. - Not meaning to trash the thread.

Please forgive the OT, but at least it is content to promote the hobby?

Thanks again! 

-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

SuLyMaN said:


> Of course  Your call of course and you are right! I know I can't.



You aren't alone there. Some lights are easy enough to take apart, but others, I don't even know where to start. I'd be afraid to even try, for fear of breaking something else in the process. That is one great thing about cheap lights...they hurt a lot less when your experiments go wrong. I think for now, I'll stick to messing around with Ultrafire lights, and let someone with more know-how tackle the BST.


----------



## radiopej

Yeah, I want to buy some LEDs, boards and drivers to try and mod a Sipik clone. I tried once with a spare Nichia. It worked fine for a while, though one day I took it out of a box and it was dead.


----------



## SardaoVoador

I'd love to try, but it isn't the best light for playing "learn how to properly use a soldering iron".

I work with several alectronics experts, and could easily get it fixed, but it wouldn't be me, so...

I CAN'T FIX IT!

Damn, would certainly have a use for it. Best of luck to everyone else and thanks to MoldyOldy and Doc. The spirit of this thread keeps amazing me every day! Cheers!


----------



## KeepingItLight

I certainly cannot fix it!

I want to say, however, that the whole spirit of this giveaway is commendable. Instead of sending another bit of broken of electronics to the recycler or landfill, you have found a way to put this light into the hands of someone who is competent to repair it.

Nicely done!


----------



## thedoc007

[h=2]List Randomizer[/h] There were 11 items in your list. Here they are in random order:


vinhnguyen54
Happpyfeet
tatasal
prnguinpoo
code2006
mattw
Chaitanya
lunas
Rider57
aginthelaw
ACruceSalus
 Timestamp: 2015-06-18 02:02:05 UTC


Vinh, you won the random draw! I think I have your shipping info around somewhere...will ship tomorrow, or more likely on Friday, depending on how things go.


----------



## chuckhov

This is just so Cool!

Congrats Vinh!!!

-Chuck


----------



## Rider57

Congrats Vinh!


----------



## srvctec

Congrats Vinh!


----------



## Ryp

Congrats Vinh!


----------



## thedoc007

And, since not everyone could participate in the last giveaway, the next giveaway is live!

This is a three-part giveaway. Two of them are available strictly for domestic shipping, and one is available for international shipping as well (keeps costs and paperwork down, and still allows everyone to participate). I am not specifying which light is available for international shipping...just that I will only ship one outside the country. If someone outside the USA wins first pick, for example, he or she can choose among all three lights. The next two people will need domestic addresses, and pick from the remaining two lights. 

I'll take the first twelve valid responses, do a random drawing to determine the winners, and then let people pick which one they want. Each winner will have the standard forty-eight hours to respond, or I will move to the next person on the list.

*Post must include "I am in for an EDC light". Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. *Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also. 

I've saved three of the best lights in my EDC round-up for last:

First item is a Rayus C01, with Nichia 219 emitter. Single mode, dead simple, and a nice beam.

Second item is a Xeno E03, blue/purple in color. Neutral white emitter, multiple mode reverse clicky, and can work equally well with AA or 14500 for more punch.

Third item is a copper Maratac AAA. Includes a GITD diffuser. Three modes and extremely smooth threads - twisty operation is a breeze. 

Good luck!


----------



## ACruceSalus

*Congrats Vinh. I know you'll do a bang up job on that FL and selling it for charity is the icing on the cake.

"I am in for an EDC light"

If you are into free/shareware Windows software then Major Geeks is the go to website. I visit it everyday and I know that I can trust that there is no bundled bloatware or malware. *


----------



## Happpyfeet

*"I am in for an EDC light"

*






Scientists create first origami battery. 

Info found here: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/06/150610111036.htm

I just Love all these new different battery types!


Oh, and Congrats, Vinh!


----------



## gunga

"I am in for an EDC light"

Awesome basement work. 

http://www.viralnova.com/his-wife-f...ement-will-never-be-the-same-again-gallery/2/


----------



## xxo

*"I am in for an EDC light"

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIN_Ck86UlU


----------



## Eagles1181

"I am in for an EDC light." 

This evening I was having dinner with friends and one noticed that I had a pocket clip in each pocket. She asked why I needed two pocket knives. When I told her one was a flashlight, she insisted on borrowing it and then proceeded to bind everybody at the table before I could get it back from her. My conclusion. Flashlight etiquette needs to be a required class in high school.


----------



## radiopej

I am in for an EDC light. I've wanted a Maratac forever!






A double rainbow in Sydney yesterday


----------



## chuckhov

I am in for an EDC light !

Since we just saw a light here that needed some work, I was wondering what kind of tools I would need to do that kind of work.

I ran across this excellent video, done by a very respected member of our own CPF.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7ePR8tH_Iw

I hope that you find it helpful.

Thanks Doc!
-Chuck


----------



## ACruceSalus

Doc,

I just opened the UV flashlight and was coming here to let you know I received it today. I took a quick trip around the house first and was surprised at all the everyday household items that are fluorescent. The flashlight is just the right size for my hand. It's going to get many hours of good use. Thank you for making this possible.


----------



## WarRaven

I am in for the EDC light.


I would gift this to my son whom is just starting to like a good flashlight.
He is starting to enjoy night walks and could use a better light, as well stop borrowing mine. 
I don't mind, though I think he feels awkward but I honestly don't mind, just can't swing one for him financially, worthy from pop yet.
Even if I don't win, thanks so much guys, you've a lot of heart. 

Have a great day.


----------



## mattw

I am in for an EDC light !

I love LED lights. Flashlights are very useful, but what may be the ultimate LED FLASH light in my mind would be the following:

This is billed as being faster than an arc flash without all of the dangers! It does not appear to be in production yet, but the cost is less than 10% of an arc flash. I have been in on a thread regarding high speed photography, which is something I do love. I have been considering a DIY arc flash, but honestly they really scare me. 

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/vela/vela-one-the-worlds-first-high-speed-led-flash/description

Notice I did catch the bullet! It is a .40 S&W doing about 1000 fps!


bullet_1_IMG_4726 by Matt Ward

Thanks Matt


----------



## dealgrabber2002

"I am in for an EDC light"

I really like this video


----------



## moshow9

"I am in for an EDC light"

An update on the addition of Ranger and how Dylan and him are interacting. Ranger had a bit of a rough start, as did Dylan as a result...a domino effect if you will. When we picked up Ranger, he was without a cone (he had just been neutered 2 days before). The lady said he had been doing good and not going to that area. 

As soon as we got home we found that to not be the case. Tried a manner of cones bought at PetsBarn over the weekend (our vet was closed as I prefer the cones they offer). First up were inflatable ones. Yup, plural because the one that was sized for him did not stop him from reaching the incision area, nor did the 2 sizes up. Next up was the clear cone that does not have loops to feed the collar through. Instead, one must attach the cone to the collar with the use of gauze or string. Well, by this point Ranger wanted the cone off. He attempted to force it off with his front paws to no avail. I figured he had given up and it had been a long day running back and forth to the store for the different cones. I was laying down with Dylan. Ranger got up on the sofa and I figured just to leave him up there if he would rest. All it took was that split second I closed my eyes for something to happen. A yelp and some crying caused me to jump up. When I looked, Ranger was trembling and the cone was off of his head. I thought he might have hurt himself so I was able to get him on his side. A brief look and I thought everything was okay. But as he tried to walk he would quickly sit to his side and then want to inspect. A closer look showed that a section of the incision had opened up and he was bleeding. From what I assume, he could not get the cone off with his front paws so he went to his hind legs and in the stretching process opened himself up a bit. A trip to the animal er to flush the opening, and a take home of antibiotics, pain medication (same thing my Dad got when he was fighting his cancer!), an anti-inflammatory, and a proper cone.

The negative aspect was having to remove the cone as Ranger would drag it along the dirt when going out to the restroom. Of course he would also walk into our legs constantly. Poor Dylan got the worst of it though as Ranger inadvertently popped him in the head a few times as he was turning. Because of this, Dylan became afraid. We decided to put Ranger up at the vet for boarding for four days. It was to give Dylan a break, but also so they could properly clean the incision area. I was instructed to use a 50/50 peroxide and water solution to dab the affected area 2-3 times a day. I did that once before with Dylan, but it was different with Ranger as it was opened and seemed to hurt him. Maybe it was to strong and I didn't dilute it enough or wet it too much, but I thought it better left to the professionals.

Four days later Ranger came back home and wore the cone for a few more days before a follow-up with the vet gave the okay to remove it. Dylan and Ranger get along for the most part indoors, though Ranger has a bit of an alpha male side to him that wasn't present in the meet and greet they had when we first signed the adoption paperwork. 

Toys are an issue indoors because it doesn't matter if they each have one of the same, or even multiples. Ranger can be playing with a toy and if he notices Dylan get one he goes to take it from him. Outdoors it is a little worse. Off-leash, Ranger will sometime charge Dylan (like a goat using his head!) and hit into the side of his body or his backside. But if that wasn't enough, he will also go to nip and bite at Dylan's paws (he will sometimes do this inside). Dylan is very passive so when this happens he cowers and gets scared. It's gotten to the point were I can only comfortably take them out together when on a leash together, or take them out to the backyard individually. When this happens, the one that stays inside whines and barks their head off. If I take them out for a walk they do great together. They are able to sleep together as well, though sometimes they do so separated.

If anyone has any tips or ideas we could definitely use them.


----------



## Rider57

"I am in for an EDC light"





Shrink wraped my sk68 clip for a sturdier grip

Edit:Now that i think about it if i win one ill prob give it to my brother so he wont have to use his cellphone light.


----------



## potpot

I think there are 12 valid entries already but just in case, I am in for an EDC light. 

I've done this quite a bit already but I still find it amazing to watch sometimes while it's happening especially with water inside a clear bottle.


----------



## vinhnguyen54

WhooHoooooooooooooooo Can't believe I won something!!!!!

I will try my best with the light! If I successfully mod the light I will sell it on my subforum. 100% of the money will go to charity. I will likely keep the shoshine for myself and swap in IMR cells as my mod will likely benefit from high drains.  

Thank you Doc and MoldyOldy for this opportunity!!!


----------



## radiopej

> Shrink wraped my sk68 clip for a sturdier grip
> 
> Edit:Now that i think about it if i win one ill prob give it to my brother so he wont have to use his cellphone light.



Is that hard to do? Like, regarding sizing and stuff. It seems like a fun thing to do to my single CR123 lights.


----------



## code2006

"I am in for an EDC light"

Well done vinh


----------



## Rider57

Not at all i bought a pack with 3 different colors and sizes the black ones were 7mm diameter and shrink by 50%. Just cut to size, warm with a lighter and your done. Shrink wrap is extremely cheap so you could do 10+ clips for a couple bucks.

Heres the pack i got


Size i used was the black 0.28in, its a perfect size for clips this size

Edit for details: if you use the. 28 (basically 1/4in) you have to remember the heat shrink will only shrink to half its size(1/8in) so if the end of the clip is smaller than this you might have to try a smaller size wrap. From the picture you can tell mine shrank by more than 50% by the end of the clip so you have alot of wiggle room. (atleast with the type i got) Great thing is, if you screw it up just slice it off and try again.

Great for knives that wonder around in thinnner pocket materials, this knife would migrate to the middle of my back pocket instead of staying put in the corner, this completly stoped it.


----------



## radiopej

Thanks for that. I might also try this on a couple of other things like pens


----------



## lunas

I am in for an EDC light!

I like this Web comic alot and it has to do with a super hero with light as her power.
http://www.starpowercomic.com/new-chapter/


----------



## thedoc007

Courtesy of random.org: 



gunga
xxo
moshow9
mattw
chuckhov
dealgrabber2002

That should do it...I don't know whether gunga will provide a domestic or int'l address, and I don't know even the general location of mattw or xxo. Figured it was better to include enough names to be covered either way.

gunga, you have first pick. Let me know which light you would like!


----------



## code2006

Is that list for the first part?


----------



## radiopej

code2006 said:


> Is that list for the first part?


The first person gets first pick, then second person picks from what's left, and finally the 3rd person gets the last one.


----------



## SuLyMaN

I am so happy that vinh got the light. Gratz mate!


----------



## moshow9

Woohoo and cCngrats to gunga and xxo!!

Ultimately, I will have to await your choices to see what I get but I would be happy with 1) Rayus C01, 2) Copper Maratac AAA, 3) Xeno E03


----------



## gunga

Oh wow. Excellent! Maratac please! I'll pm my Canadian address!


----------



## thedoc007

Don't forget, if you want tracking number and updates, send your e-mail as well. That is entirely optional, though, and if you don't want to provide it for privacy or any other reason, that is fine.


----------



## chuckhov

Congrats to the top three, and Thanks Again, Doc!

-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

xxo, if you can provide a domestic (USA) address for shipping, you are up next! If not, the next choice goes to moshow9.


----------



## Eagles1181

Congrats to the winners.

Eagle


----------



## WarRaven

Yup another congrats to winners.

Plus a huge thumbs up to the guys with big hearts to do this for everyone. 
+10

Have a great day all.


----------



## xxo

thedoc007 said:


> xxo, if you can provide a domestic (USA) address for shipping, you are up next! If not, the next choice goes to moshow9.



Oh WOW! I didn't expect to actually win!

I will PM you my US address shipping info.

I guess I will pick the Xeno E03.

Thanks Doc for all of the generous contests and congrats to the other winners!


----------



## ACruceSalus

Congrats to the winners.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## srvctec

Congrats to the new set of winners! Thanks to doc, I just added to my wishlist, another must have light I didn't even know existed, the Rayus C01 Nichia 219 B11.


----------



## Kozy

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## thedoc007

srvctec said:


> Congrats to the new set of winners! Thanks to doc, I just added to my wishlist, another must have light I didn't even know existed, the Rayus C01 Nichia 219 B11.



That seems to happen a lot at CPF...it isn't great for the bank account, but it sure is fun.

I'm still at work, won't get done much before midnight. But I get to sleep in tomorrow...all four lights should ship tomorrow barring any unforeseen circumstances.

I don't know how people do this on a regular basis...a few sentences on my phone and I'm already tired of it. :hairpull:


----------



## radiopej

thedoc007 said:


> That seems to happen a lot at CPF...it isn't great for the bank account, but it sure is fun.
> 
> I'm still at work, won't get done much before midnight. But I get to sleep in tomorrow...all four lights should ship tomorrow barring any unforeseen circumstances.
> 
> I don't know how people do this on a regular basis...a few sentences on my phone and I'm already tired of it. :hairpull:


It's easy for me. I just look at all the lab work I have to do and hide.


----------



## thedoc007

Vinh, gunga, xxo, moshow9, your packages are in the mail. 

gunga, sending you a PM shortly...there was a hitch with your shipment.


----------



## gunga

Thanks so much Doc!

I'd like to run a quick giveaway over the weekend. It is not super organized so the parts will vary but it's a beginners modder kit. While I would like to limit this to beginner modders, it's really for any who can use it, so no limitations.

I don't have a host available but can offer up lots of fun bits. Many are new, some are take-offs from other mods. All SHOULD work. These will include:

- 2 or 3, 17mm circuits. I will include 1 2.5 Amp circuit (8x AMC 7135) and also a 6x AMC735 circuit, and perhaps another circuit for AA (20 mode circuit that can be modded to be single mode).
- Various LEDS, most likely not mounted so you will need to practice your reflow skills. Mostly cool white, but I will include a couple neutrals. They will include XPG2, XML2, XPG, XML, maybe a Seoul SSC, Cree XRE.
- Buttons, buttons, buttons! I bought way too many rubber buttons, not all work for me so I'll include a sample of 14, 16mm buttons in various colours, some glow, some don't.
- Dangler, a cheap copy of the tec p7 suspension clip. Finish is not nearly as nice but it should function similarly.
- MPCB's. I'll include a selection of aluminum boards for the LEDs, including a couple copper ones.
- Wires? Maybe a few pieces to get you started.
- Switches. I will throw in a spare switch or two (Omten?).
- Optics, 20mm optics. These are for XML, but can work for XPG or Nichia 219. I'll add some optics or various degrees of flood/throw.

This is all ideal for modding Convoy S type hosts but can be used for anything really.
If I find any other interesting stuff, I'll add it to the package.

If you want this modders kit, just post:

"I want the modders grab bag!"

And post what you'd like to do with the kit. Not judged on content, just say what you'd like to do with it.
I'll do the draw late Sunday night and ship Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## chuckhov

Hi Gunga!

I want the modders grab bag !

Got a light sitting right here that needs fixing (1x18650 XML), and want to start building lights from hosts.

Your bag, some solder, an iron and I should be good to go!

Thank you,
-Chuck


----------



## gunga

Awesome! Glad you're interested. Btw, shipping is worldwide so anyone can enter.


----------



## Rider57

"I want the modders grab bag!"

Big fan of the Convoy style of lights, would be great to mod my m1 and incoming C8. If i won id probably buy a C8 host and build one from scratch. Been wanting to get more in depth with modding only reason i havent done is my tight budget this would be a dream come true starter kit. 

Thanks again for the opportunity


----------



## mina

I want the modders grab bag!

This would make a nice gift for one of my friends who's into modding lights.


----------



## potpot

I've been wanting to try to mod my Police flashlights but due to lack of resources and parts, those lights are still in stock form currently. I will be able to finally mod a couple of my flashlights if I win that kit.

I want the modders grab bag!


----------



## Henk4U2

I want the modders grab bag!

A third S2 is on it's way to me and I was making up a list of little things I needed to do someting more serious besides just swapping emitters and/or tail-combinations. The next step includes the use of a PPMA lens, changing the leads to the emitter as well as braiding the springs. This particular giveaway is just what I've been waiting for. Thank you!


----------



## moshow9

thedoc007 said:


> Vinh, gunga, xxo, moshow9, your packages are in the mail.
> 
> gunga, sending you a PM shortly...there was a hitch with your shipment.



Thank you! Will report back when it arrives.


----------



## bdogps

Step right up beginner modders! There is a giveaway for a beginners kit! It also ships world wide. Will you be the winner?

I would sign up, but I think it would drive the wife nuts. [emoji85]


----------



## gunga

Just sign up. Tell her you won it.


----------



## thedoc007

"I want the modders grab bag!" I resisted last time, but I would like a chance to tinker a bit, without having to risk any of my existing, more expensive lights. I do already have a S2+ and a Convoy M1 I might mess around with. I do not have a fixed use in mind...it would be a learning experience for me, since I currently know NOTHING about modding, and little about electronics in general.

An interesting article I found about PWM and tint shift. It turns out that PWM definitely does not eliminate it, as some (including me) have mistakenly claimed. It does, however, eliminate one of the variables (forward voltage) so it does reduce tint shift as compared to a constant current driver. I'm still looking for info as to why some LED's chromaticity seem to shift more than others, but at least now I have a much better understanding of the principles behind tint shift in general.

Thank you for the opportunity, gunga!


----------



## chuckhov

Good Luck Doc!

-Chuck


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I want the modders grab bag! You actually got me to try my first mod, and as I have learned, a lot of practice is needed to keeps skills sharp. I have a DQG with a fried LE I would like to try and turn into something useful...


----------



## timbo114

"I want the modders grab bag!"

And if I win it, you can ship it straight to Doc.


----------



## chuckhov

timbo114 for President!



-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

That is NOT how this is going to work. If I win, I'll gladly accept the prize, but I should have the same chance as anyone else. I try hard to ensure fair treatment in this thread, and I'd like everyone else to honor that goal. 

If you are throwing your name in the hat, it should be because you want the kit. 

Apologies to gunga for the interruption...we may now return to scheduled programming.


----------



## jpil

Doc my green L3 Illumination L10 came, my first green light, very nice color.

I made the right choice.

It's going to get many hours of good use.

Thanks and for all the other gifts that you send me.


----------



## thedoc007

jpil said:


> Doc my green L3 Illumination L10 came, my first green light, very nice color.
> 
> It's going to get many hours of good use.



That is what I like to hear. You are welcome, and enjoy!


----------



## radiopej

I want the modders grab bag! Please.

My first light was a Kathmandu 2x AA one I found after camping. Only 100 lumens and it blew me away at the time. I may have fried it with high voltage.

I'd like to try and repair it


----------



## thedoc007

Guess I'll find out who won tomorrow morning. Good luck!


----------



## chuckhov

Well, the man did say 'late' Sunday night, and he is in Vancouver BC, so not even 9pm there.

I gotta stay up to see, as this is about as much excitement that I get

-Chuck


----------



## gunga

I gotta get the kids to bed. I'll do the draw in a couple hours. 3 draws. 12 hours to get your address to me for each person.


----------



## yavinbase

I want the modders grab bag!

I've been looking for a reason to machine a host (or a few). This would give me the perfect reason: I would have most of the other necessary parts!

Thanks, Gunga!


----------



## chuckhov

Three draws? - WOW!

Thanks gunga!

-Chuck


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Good luck to all you aspiring modders!  I'll just watch from the sidelines. 
*eats popcorn*
Thanks to gunga for doing this!


----------



## gunga

Sorry. Correction. I.meant 3 names so in case someone doesn't get to me in 12 hours. But since I got your hopes up, I'll pull enough parts for 2 draws. Not sure I have enough for 3.


----------



## bdogps

gunga said:


> Sorry. Correction. I.meant 3 names so in case someone doesn't get to me in 12 hours. But since I got your hopes up, I'll pull enough parts for 2 draws. Not sure I have enough for 3.



Mate, you are too kind. [emoji1]


----------



## gunga

Okay folks, 9 valid entries (1 invalid one), random number generator (random.org) gives me #4, and #6.

So Potpot and thedoc007, please send me your addresses in the next 12 or so hours, or I will draw new names.

Thanks all, it'll take me a day or two to gather all the parts. I hope you have fun modding!



This is one way to clear out the parts box, and spread the love. 


Now how about some new people join in and share some stuff?!


----------



## Rider57

Wow gunga that is awesome, 2 draws! 

Congrats to the winners


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations to the winners!


----------



## gunga

Couldn't find the danglers, but got a nice stash of parts for both kits. 

Each kit has:

- very random assortment of leds. 
- an AA circuit and a li-on circuit (17mm)
- copper and aluminum mpcbs. 
- some insulating disks for the LEDS 
- a glow bead for lanyards 
- flood and throw optics (20mm)
- Generic smooth reflector. 
- a couple switches 
- a few gold plated springs 
- an assortment of 14 and 16mm buttons (including glow green, black and blue)
- a spring clip. 

So I do have enough for another kit for a future draw. But I think I'll limit that to all who have contributed to this thread.


----------



## Rider57

Im jellen right now thats a sweet give away


----------



## Henk4U2

Congratulations to the winners.
Gunga, thanks for a very nice and useful giveaway!


----------



## bdogps

That is very generous gunga!


----------



## chuckhov

Yeah - Congrats, Guys!

"yawn..."

I would have spoken sooner, but I fell asleep... My dog woke me up wanting out... Took the Convoy S2+ with...

"yawn..."

Thanks again gunga!


"stumbles back to bed... "\ "yawn..."

-Chuck
;-)


----------



## jpil

Congratulations to the winners.


----------



## mattw

Darn, did not see that one come up. I am new to modding lights and could really have used a chance at a kit like that. Still very low on parts! That was an awesome idea.


----------



## moshow9

thedoc007, I received the Rayus C01 earlier today and it is an awesome little light! The body is very reminiscent of the Fenix LD01, albeit a bit shorter. Normally I am not a fan of single mode lights but I do not mind it one bit in this form factor. While the body is smooth, it does have flats to provide a good purchase. There is knurling on the head, and though not aggressive, it allows for easy one handed operation.

The included extras where a very nice touch, especially the usb light!! Hope to have some pictures tomorrow evening. Thanks again!


----------



## thedoc007

moshow9 said:


> Normally I am not a fan of single mode lights but I do not mind it one bit in this form factor.



I feel the same way, for the most part. Most of my lights are bright and potentially versatile enough to NEED multiple modes. That said, I still have a couple single mode lights...an Ultrafire WF-501b I use for a loaner, and a Thrunite TiS. There is something to be said for simplicity...and the Thrunite was one of my very first AAA LED lights. It is still my favorite of the bunch (not counting modded and custom lights), though I can't really say why.



moshow9 said:


> The included extras were a very nice touch, especially the usb light!! Hope to have some pictures tomorrow evening. Thanks again!



Glad you like them, and you are welcome. Pics are always appreciated. 

I hope everyone got one...I packaged up all those EDC lights en masse months ago...so I don't remember for sure. Frankly I'll be happy if I can confirm I sent everybody the correct light.  So far, so good!


----------



## Poppy

thedoc007 said:


> I feel the same way, for the most part. Most of my lights are bright and potentially versatile enough to NEED multiple modes. That said, I still have a couple single mode lights...an Ultrafire WF-501b I use for a loaner, and a Thrunite TiS. * There is something to be said for simplicity...and the Thrunite was one of my very first AAA LED lights. It is still my favorite of the bunch (not counting modded and custom lights), though I can't really say why.*



Yeah, Doc, I still have a soft spot in my heart for the maglight solitaire. But alas... it just sits there, not being used. 
Every once in a while I turn it on, and think... can I EDC this?, then it goes back into the drawer.


----------



## xxo

The EO3 was in the mailbox when I got in last night! Thanks Doc.

I have been having a lot of fun playing with the EO3, which Doc was kind enough to send complete with a Eneloop, a Photon style key ring light along with all the original packaging and accessory pack (spare switch, O rings & lanyard). Very impressive little light - I love the neutral white tint and the build quality. The 3 main modes are nicely spaced and very useful, running on Doc's Eneloop with no PWM. I don't have a 14500, which is supposed to bump up the output tremendously but I am more than happy with the way it performs on the Eneloop. The 3 hidden blink modes also work well. 


Thanks again Doc for the incredibly generous contest!


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Poppy said:


> Yeah, Doc, I still have a soft spot in my heart for the maglight solitaire. But alas... it just sits there, not being used.
> Every once in a while I turn it on, and think... can I EDC this?, then it goes back into the drawer.


I know that feeling. I had a Solitaire for years before it died and I decided I wanted a good light. I found another old one in a drawer and I ask that question every few days. XD
I am loving my NW ThruNite Ti3 though. 

Congratulations to the winners of the gungagiveaway! Thanks to gunga for doing it!


----------



## gunga

Sorry for the delay folks. Took me a while to get suitable packaging. The mod kits have been shipped! Enjoy!


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> Sorry for the delay folks. Took me a while to get suitable packaging. The mod kits have been shipped! Enjoy!



Cool, thank you gunga. First post updated.

I should have the next giveaway posted tomorrow (saying it now, so I can't easily back out ). Going to be a smaller one, likely for USA only. Then another of MoldyOldy's donated lights next week...one of my absolute favorites!


----------



## thedoc007

Disclosure: this light was sent to me for review by Louise1992 (Amazon seller Eachinedirect). I specifically requested only the light...I don't have any way to accurately test the battery/charger combo that comes with the kit version, and wanted to stick with what I know.

The light comes in a plain cardboard box, with a sticker doing the Thorfire branding and securing the box shut.








The light comes with a very complete set of spare parts and accessories: switch, switch cover, O-rings, glass window, a lanyard, a very robust pocket clip (you won't have to worry about it coming off accidentally, that is for sure), a cigar grip ring, and a pretty decent holster. The holster has only a belt loop...no quick attachment options...but since I only use the belt loop anyway, that is not a significant drawback for me. The holster works equally well for head up or head down carry. :thumbsup:






This light is a FANTASTIC value for what it does. It is built much more solidly than the average mainstream-brand 1x18650 light (usually $50-100), at half to a quarter of the price. In fact, when I first opened up the box and saw the build quality, the first comparison that came to mind was the Surefire P2X Fury - no joke. The build is similar in many ways, with ultra-thick walls, dual springs (in the head and in the tail), similar dimensions and heft. It is by no means a clone...the VG10 is brighter, has more modes, has a different shape, and is about a quarter of the price. But the fact that you can honestly put them in the same league for build quality was surprising to me, even though I have handled a few Thorfire lights already. This thing is built like a tank! Definitely aimed at the tactical crowd, who want reliability above all else.







It was pointed out to me that some of the other Thorfire lights did not have an O-ring in the head, which could lead to water ingress. In my tests it was not an issue, even when fully submerged...but Thorfire did listen to feedback. The VG10 has O-rings everywhere water ingress can happen. There is an O-ring in the head, another between the head and battery tube, and another between the tailcap and battery tube. I did do my usual submersion test, and there was no water entry whatsoever, and the light worked fine throughout.

I did a number of drop tests...and I went more aggressive than typical. I did all fifteen drops from above head height, from a variety of angles. Headfirst, directly onto tailcap, horizontal, etc. No flickering or shutoffs of any kind. (The recessed tail switch is protected from impact, and that has a bonus of allowing the light to tailstand stably.)

I did a runtime test on the highest mode. Ran it for forty minutes continuously with no stepdown. Cell started out at 4.17 volts and ended at 3.71 volts. Output was still seventy-five percent of the max initial brightness, according to my lux meter!

I'm not a huge fan of single switches for power and modes...but the VG10 works pretty well. You can cycle through all modes with momentary-on (soft press) or with full presses. I find the momentary press to be more effective, and more reliable (due to the timing, using full presses doesn't always give you what you expect), and then you can do a full press to maintain your chosen mode. Since the threads are fully anodized, you can also change modes by loosening and tightening the tailcap slightly...this method works as well or better. It is also useful for locking out the light while not in use, so it cannot come on accidentally. :thumbsup:

The reflector is smooth, so the beam does have mild rings. They aren't bad, though, and for a tactical light with some throw, this is just a trade-off you have to make. The XM-L2 LED is perfectly centered at the base of the reflector. The large stainless steel bezel is easily removable (screws in and out), if you don't like it.







I only have a couple suggestions for improvement. The first is to lube all the threads/O-rings before the light is sent out. The tailcap on my light was lubed...but the threads between the head and battery tube were bone dry, and made a horrible squeaking sound at first. A little lube cured that problem, and now all the threads are smooth. This could be important, since well-lubed O-rings and threads are more resistant to water ingress. This is a minor point, though, and for the price, I didn't mind taking a couple minutes to fix that. The other, and more important issue, is to work on quality control for the reflector/window. The reflector does have a minor imperfection, and there are a couple specks of something on the inside of the window. This is something that happens with far more expensive lights, too, and the imperfections are not visible in the beam. But it could be better.

Rest assured, the light is worth the price, and then some. Definitely one of the best value lights I have come across so far. Highly recommended if you are looking for a robust, simple light. It fights well above its weight class!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

I received the light in exchange for a review (see the post above). I'll include an Eagletac 3100 mAh 18650 with the light.






This one is available to people with a domestic (USA) address only.

I will take entries until 1000 EST Sunday, June 28. Winner will be determined by random draw.

*Your post must include "I'll take the Thorfire VG10" to be eligible. Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. *No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also.

Good luck!


----------



## Eagles1181

Is this the light you posted about giving away? 

If you... "I would like to be in the drawing for the Thorfire."

Eagle

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Edited: We were posting at the same time. 

*"I'll take the Thorfire VG10" Thinking this may well go to my dad. He does a lot of camping and I am trying to convince him that a quality 18650 light is going to serve him much better than his Home Depot special. Might also give it to my brother as a EDC light. 

Thanks

Eagle*


----------



## bdogps

Good luck everyone. Does the lens have anti-reflective coating?


----------



## mattw

"I'll take the Thorfire VG10"

Looks like a good host to me, I am trying to collect different potential host bodies. I have been eying this one for a little while.

I found this on kickstarter the other day. https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/alkilu/triplit-the-worlds-first-portable-oled-light

It looks pretty good for when you need a small wall of light and do not have a floody EDC with you. It appears to maybe be a little under bright, about 200 lumens. But, the technology will grow! I can see this being very useful for changing that always at night flat tire!

Matt


----------



## thedoc007

bdogps said:


> Good luck everyone. Does the lens have anti-reflective coating?



Not as far as I can tell. Doesn't have the trademark purple hue in the spill, and the window doesn't have a visible coating.


----------



## thedoc007

Beam comparison (you know someone is going to ask):






On the left, the massive neutral hotspot of the Fenix PD32UE. In the middle, the Thorfire VG10. In the middle for tint, and hotspot intensity also. On the right, with a 6500k emitter and AR coating, the Nitecore SRT7.

Which one you prefer is entirely subjective...but I think the VG10 is a good compromise. Unlikely to offend anyone but the most selective tint snobs.


----------



## naked2

*"I'll take the Thorfire VG10" *Very kind of you sir, starting this thread; I only discovered it today! Before the "merge", most of my CPF browsing was in the market place; sometime soon, I need to do some more lengthy browsing here. Any suggestions anyone? I generally read giveaway threads, discount threads, and reviews, as I am more of a taker than a giver (just being honest).

As far as giving goes, though, if I won this light, I'd give it to Gunga, as he lives in the Great White North, and is therefore not eligible. I first chatted with Gunga a long time ago on a tiny forum called LightReviews, ran by a guy named Mev. Gunga was an enormous contributor to that forum, as well as this one. Hi Gunga!

As far as this light itself is concerned, it's good to see a positive review of a bargained-priced light. I've been burned in the past buying them, so generally, I don't; but with a review like the one above, I' definitely consider it.

Tony


----------



## chuckhov

*I'll take the Thorfire VG10!

Interesting light, Doc, and I would surely like to see it.

Here's something that I'm sure that many of you have seen already, but I'm fascinated with it. - I would if I could, but just don't have the bucks.

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_8mdH20qTQ

Just Beautiful, and good to see that 'everyone' is safe...

Thanks Doc!
-Chuck


----------



## TheShadowGuy

*"I'll take the Thorfire VG10!"
*As for something interesting, I've been doing a lot of backpacking research and came across something that would be useful in an emergency- you can make an alcohol stove, which can run on many different kinds of liquids from denatured alcohol, HEET, high proof alcohols like Everclear, and I've even seen reports of them running on acetone or higher proof rubbing alcohol. They are easy to make, requiring only a pop can and some basic tools (I used only a pocket knife and a pair of scissors!), and are surprisingly durable and lightweight. For those in areas that get ransacked by tornadoes, hurricanes, or other natural disasters, these would be very useful for boiling small amounts of water and cooking food. Since they can be made out of pop cans, it's easy to make extra to give away.
The design I've used (which also seems to be the most basic and one of the most effective) uses the top part of a can to form the filling hole and burner, and the sides to form the inner wall. You cut out the top of the can using the groove around it as a guide, then cut out the top and bottom of the can. You cut the middle piece of aluminum to fit in the grooves in the top and bottom, crimp the bottom, and shove it all together. For a more detailed explanation, check out this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXo_gvNEjyk
He uses a slightly different method, but the end result is similar. Just don't make your triangle notches as large as he does, since you want the outer chamber to hold the pressure. I've seen a number of people say you don't need the notches at all.
Hopefully you find this info of use!


----------



## Rider57

"I'll take the Thorfire VG10"

Looks like a great budget light, if i win it id give it to my gf for our upcoming camping trip. It be much appreciated. 

Bonus: must have info for people who walk/hike alot


----------



## KeepingItLight

*Interesting Article about PWM*



thedoc007 said:


> An interesting article I found about PWM and tint shift. It turns out that PWM definitely does not eliminate it, as some (including me) have mistakenly claimed. It does, however, eliminate one of the variables (forward voltage) so it does reduce tint shift as compared to a constant current driver.



Interesting, indeed! 

Thanks for the link.


----------



## scwood

* "I'll take the Thorfire VG10"

True story,This man(Sam) I work with(a few years back) told me he was selling items at the jockey lot(flea market) and this man made him mad because he was laughing at him.I asked why, Sam said he had a desktop computer for sale hooked to a 12v car battery with an inverter to show the computer worked.I said that was a good idea, but why did the man laugh? Sam said the convertor had two outlets so he plugged his battery charger to the other outlet to keep the battery charged.It was all I could do not to bust a gut.I told him the man was right that would not work to keep the battery charged.Sam said it worked for over 2hrs. I had to draw on a piece of paper to explain you just invented an unlimited power supply! LOL He may still believe he was right to this day!
*


----------



## xxo

* 
"I'll take the Thorfire VG10"*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkO3_CBwNPQ


Thanks for all of the contests!


----------



## thedoc007

naked2 said:


> As far as giving goes, though, if I won this light, I'd give it to Gunga, as he lives in the Great White North, and is therefore not eligible. I first chatted with Gunga a long time ago on a tiny forum called LightReviews, ran by a guy named Mev. Gunga was an enormous contributor to that forum, as well as this one.



I agree that gunga is a valuable resource, and a gentleman - in addition to his general helpfulness on CPF, he has also repeatedly contributed to this thread, and has been helpful to me personally as well. However, I objected when someone offered to do the same thing for me, so I must do so again here. Even ignoring the fact that gunga has not yet expressed an interest in the VG10, only one entry is allowed per person. If gunga wants the light, he can enter like anyone else...but bidding for other members is not something I support. It increases the odds of one person winning, while decreasing the odds for everyone else. With fairness as one of the primary goals of this thread, it just doesn't jibe.

More simply - from my earlier post:



thedoc007 said:


> That is NOT how this is going to work. If I win, I'll gladly accept the prize, but I should have the same chance as anyone else. I try hard to ensure fair treatment in this thread, and I'd like everyone else to honor that goal.
> 
> If you are throwing your name in the hat, it should be because you want the item at hand.


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_8mdH20qTQ
> 
> Just Beautiful, and good to see that 'everyone' is safe...



Is there anything cats can't do? 

Thanks for the great video, Chuck. I had not seen it before...and it is now added to my collection.


----------



## chuckhov

Hi Doc,

Nothing in the rules that I know of that says that we can't post more than once (As long as we don't quote or repost "The Phrase", so here goes!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Acn...mxg4h_Mio&annotation_id=annotation_3829202991

"Radar O'Reilly" said: Dogs are people too.

Thanks all,
-Chuck


----------



## yavinbase

The Texas Petawatt Laser is an ultrafast laser which shoots pulses of light which are 170 fs (that's 170*10^-15 seconds!) in duration and each of which contains 190 Joules. That's enough energy to lift a 140 pound weight 1 foot against earth's gravity!

*"I'll take the Thorfire VG10"*


----------



## thedoc007

yavinbase said:


> The Texas Petawatt Laser is an ultrafast laser



Since you mentioned high speed, check this out:

https://www.ted.com/talks/ramesh_ra...es_one_trillion_frames_per_second?language=en


----------



## Rider57

thedoc007 said:


> Since you mentioned high speed, check this out:
> 
> https://www.ted.com/talks/ramesh_ra...es_one_trillion_frames_per_second?language=en



I dont know him personally but from the testimonies here im pretty surtain he is an awesome stand up guy who is one of few who will help others. I can relate to this as im a big rc car guy who does the same, i too feel like worthy guys deserve a "break" and in this case a free light but if he is anything like me he will like the odds to be even in everyones favor. Helpful guys like him take more joy from seeing someone else enjoy something than enjoying it themselves. Thats how i feel with rc cars. I get more joy from someone else having their mind blown by a 70mph rocket truck than i do driving it myself. I cant speak for him but im sure this is what he would want. 

This is what i love about hobbies, the guys at the top dont push everyone down, they try and pull everyone up, awesome human beings!


----------



## lunas

*"I'll take the Thorfire VG10"

here is a great site for watching streamed anime and old cartoons http://kissanime.com/G/49468?l=http://kissanime.com/Anime/Ansatsu-Kyoushitsu-TV-Dub*


----------



## gunga

Hey Doc, I received the Maratac, and it's awesome. I was in need of a nicer host for a modded Preon circuit (Nichia 219B) and this fits perfectly! I'm glad to see that it was not glued too. I added a little nyogel, reduced the spring force, and everything is like butter. The soft glow diffuser is a nice touch too. Love it, thanks so much!

BTW, can you tell me something about the Frog Lube???


----------



## WarRaven

Rider57 said:


> I dont know him personally but from the testimonies here im pretty surtain he is an awesome stand up guy who is one of few who will help others. I can relate to this as im a big rc car guy who does the same, i too feel like worthy guys deserve a "break" and in this case a free light but if he is anything like me he will like the odds to be even in everyones favor. Helpful guys like him take more joy from seeing someone else enjoy something than enjoying it themselves. Thats how i feel with rc cars. I get more joy from someone else having their mind blown by a 70mph rocket truck than i do driving it myself. I cant speak for him but im sure this is what he would want.
> 
> This is what i love about hobbies, the guys at the top dont push everyone down, they try and pull everyone up, awesome human beings!


+1
A rising tide, lifts all boats. 

Nitro till the end!


----------



## thedoc007

gunga said:


> BTW, can you tell me something about the Frog Lube???



http://www.shootersforum.com/gun-cleaning/91566-results-gun-care-product-evaluation.html

It is a fairly long read, but there are good summaries, and it is a thorough series of tests. Frog Lube is one of the best lubes out there...and unlike most, it is totally non-toxic...literally safe to eat, though I don't recommend that.


----------



## martinaee

*I'll take the Thorfire VG10 !

*_
And now... the moment you've all been waiting for... MJ in Legos!_*





*


----------



## Telly

@thedoc007

The Sunwayman C22C has arrived and it is mighty fine!.... allow me a few days to use it and I'll post my review... Thanks again thedoc007, CPF and Sunwayman


----------



## kst

I'll take the Thorfire VG10, nice review and find Doc.


Researchers develop light-emitting graphene:






http://www.livescience.com/51205-graphene-light-bulb-created.html


----------



## thedoc007

mattw
lunas
Rider57

Delivered by random.org

mattw, please PM me with your name and shipping address. If you want some extra 2*18650 (or 4*CR123) boxes, O-rings, lanyards, or pocket clips, let me know. Also, if you want tracking number and updates, include your e-mail as well...totally optional.

lunas and Rider57 are alternates, in case I don't hear from mattw in a timely manner.


----------



## WarRaven

Congrats winner!!!

Thank you guys,(Doc an gang) for doing these bright spots in others lives.

👍


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live. This is another light/cell combo donated by MoldyOldy...credit to him for his generosity!

Nitecore TM26 (3800 lumen XM-L2 version) + 4*Eagletac 3400 mAh 18650s. This is one of my absolute favorite lights...quite compact for what it can do. A wonderful combination of throw and spill, great runtime and regulation, easy to use side switch, and the OLED is just the cherry on top. It taught me more about cell performance under load than any reading I have done...you can see it in real time! Also has temperature, runtime estimates, and more. And the TM26 has anti-roll features second to none .

If you already have several multi-18650 lights, please sit this one out. If you aren't familiar with lithium-ion cell safety, or at least willing to learn BEFORE you start using the light, please sit this one out. Ideally, I'd like this to go to someone who will use it regularly - this light is far too good to sit on a shelf.

If you ask for this light, you are agreeing not to sell it. If for whatever reason you no longer want it, you must give it away again. Profiting from it is not in the spirit of this thread, nor of MoldyOldy's donation.

*Post must include "I am in for the Nitecore TM26" to be eligible. Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread.* Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also. 

This one is available to all, willing to ship internationally. Will close the drawing and pick a winner at 2300 EST Thursday, July 2. 

If you are new to the thread, read the first two posts! It will cover the general rules, and give you an idea of what to expect. I'd hate to see someone lose out on this giveaway because they didn't bother to read a few paragraphs. 

Best of luck, and thanks again to MoldyOldy for the donation!


----------



## Kozy

*I am in for the Nitecore TM26*







Thanks MoldyOldy and Doc! :buddies:


----------



## bdogps

http://youtu.be/nEQKecMUawc

I am in for the Nitecore TM26


----------



## Ormbett

*I am in for the Nitecore TM26*


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

"I am in for the Nitecore TM26" 

Awesome light, been eying bigger lights for a while but have yet to get one.


I love documentaries, this is not a fun documentary but it is interesting.
Very weird how some people think.


----------



## Ryp

The TM26 is an absolutely fantastic light, I won one from doc in a give-away over 1.5 years ago.


----------



## code2006

I am in for the nitecore tm26






Good luck everyone


----------



## yavinbase

That's amazingly generous! Thank you, MoldyOldy and TheDoc007!

I just bought my first quality floody light and I've already used it many times, in my attic and around the pasture, mainly, and the never-visited crawlspace is next. It has worked beautifully, but I would love to be able to look across the pasture at night (locating horses, for instance). The TM26 would be perfect for the application, especially with all the information the screen provides!

*"I am in for the Nitecore TM26"*

Ultrafast lasers can create a low-resistance plasma channel which can direct lightning!

http://uanews.org/story/laser-lightning-rods-channel-electricity-through-thin-air


----------



## WarRaven

I am in for the Nitecore TM26.

Sorry I've nothing unique to offer really.

Though I can say, A HUGE thanks to Moldyoldy, TheDoc and all that get into this spirit, makes a guys day that little sliver in the grand scheme of things.

I'm just trying to stay cool, 33c here today, we don't usually get this warm.

I just realized what a multi cell monster this is, THAT'S EXCITING LOL!
Yes I've non, all single cell NCR/ICR, this would be really cool to learn on.
My son could have it to learn Inc and its too, I want him aware of things that the masses just pass over. 

Have a great day all.

For my unique entry, I caught my cat waking up from a sunshine nap..doing his stretch. He is a Serval, one of my best friends.
His name is Indigo....Indy for short ☺ hard to sneak a cat in on a dog ruled forum lol.





It was a gif, I must doing it wrong sorry.


----------



## prnguinpoo

Whoa what a light! 

First things first:

*I am in for the Nitecore TM26

*Something unique.... what better than the '10 things we didnt know last week' from BBC News. I had a look through some, and chose this 17 april list because it has some things of international (American) interest, as most here are Americans:

*1. Emails sent in* the morning receive longer replies. 
Find out more (the Times)
*2. In September 1944* the New York Times explained pizza to its readers and included a rare use of its plural "pizze" - there was an earlier article but it only mentioned pizza in passing. 
Find out more (New York Times)
*3. Handgun bullets sometimes *bounce off armadillos.
Find out more
*4. The Queen likes* to have her pre-lunch gin and Dubonnet in front of BBC Two's the Daily Politics.
Find out more (Daily Mail)
*5. Alan Rickman got* his friends Ruby Wax and playwright Peter Barnes to rewrite the dialogue involving his character the Sheriff of Nottingham in Robin Hood: Prince of Thieves, resulting in the line: "You. My room. 10.30 tonight. You 10.45. And bring a friend."
Find out more (Screen Daily)
*6. State senators in* Minnesota are not allowed to make eye contact with each other while on the senate floor.
Find out more (Twin Cities)
*7. South Derbyshire has* the lowest social mobility of any parliamentary constituency in England.
Find out more (Sutton Trust)
*8. University Challenge question* setters are particularly inclined to ask about Pre-Raphaelite paintings.
Find out more (Gonville & Caius)
*9. Men compete to* give bigger online charity donations if the page is for an attractive woman.
Find out more (the Times)
*10. Einstein's pipe is* the most popular exhibit in the Smithsonian Institution's modern physics collection.


----------



## KeepingItLight

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

Big thanks to Doc and MoldyOldy!

*The Dirty Little Secret
about
Nickle-Metal Hydride (NiMH) Batteries
*_By AskMrWizard.com_
4-part YouTube Documentary
First Published: November 2013

This video series is a pragmatic introduction to NiMH batteries. Each part runs about 5 minutes. Part 1 is the Introduction. Parts 2 and 3 make a strong case for using a charger that can charge/discharge/analyze NiMH batteries. 

For flashaholics who already own an analyzer, Part 4 is a worthwhile description of a simple system that tracks the state of NiMH batteries. Instead of keeping complicated log books that detail the date, time, and capacity of each battery in a collection, the video recommends simply labeling each battery with the capacity it had in its most recent “analyze” test and the date of its last full charge. Marking in pencil on a piece of Scotch Magic Transparent Tape makes it easy to erase and update the information over time. Batteries can be grouped (and used) according the capacity they currently have. This makes more sense than steadfastly grouping batteries according the batch (or package) from which they came.

One of the best takeaways from the videos is this: _Don't get your battery charger from the companies that make most of their money selling batteries._

*Part 1: Introduction*
_Running time: 5:57_

YouTube Video 
Accompanying web page at AskMrWizard.com 
*Part 2: Three Types of NiMH Battery Chargers*
_Running time: 4:57_

YouTube Video 
Accompanying web page at AskMrWizard.com 
*Part 3: Review – Alpha Power BC-1000 Smart Charger from LaCrosse Technology*
_Running time: 6:11_

YouTube Video 
Accompanying web page at AskMrWizard.com 
*Part 4: Managing Your Collection of NiMH Batteries*
_Running time: 5:14_

YouTube Video 
Accompanying web page at AskMrWizard.com 
Here is part 4:


----------



## TheShadowGuy

"I am in for the Nitecore TM26"

Vinegar is some amazingly useful stuff: http://www.rd.com/home/150-household-uses-for-vinegar/
Of particular interest to those of you with copper lights: You can use a paste of salt and vinegar to shine copper up. 

Vinegar is also great for food! Rotkraut is a personal favorite: http://www.food.com/recipe/suss-saures-rotkraut-sweet-and-sour-red-cabbage-53535
Simple salad dressing: http://allrecipes.com/recipe/our-favorite-balsamic-vinaigrette/


----------



## Eagles1181

I am in for the Niyecore TM26.

My contribution:

Did you know that having kids is hereditary?
.
.
.
.
If your parents never had kids, it is very unlikely you will either.

Eagle


----------



## Rider57

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

That thing is a beast, and way out of my price range so id love to win it! 

Changing my pics to something more useful And interesting (atleast to me) i present to you my use for rubber gear ties. Great for when you need an extra pair of hands or just lazy. 


 



 great for wraping around branches or work area


----------



## mattw

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

This would be my first multi LED / multi Lion light, if I win. I am looking forward to the possibility! I spend evenings on the weekends in 80 acres of Illinois timber, watching game animals and this would be a great addition.

History of the LED and please notice Dr. Bardeen is mentioned as Nick Holonyack's mentor. Dr. Bardeen did his research at the University of Illinois U/C, my employer!
http://inventors.about.com/od/lstartinventions/a/Led.htm

Thanks Matt


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I am in for the Nitecore TM26. My two cent contribution is to encourage those of you who can, to become CERT volunteers with your local municipality. CERT Community Emergency Response Teams are volunteers who go through a short training program in disaster response. Even if you you were unable to get to your Emergency Operations Center in a crisis, you would still have the ability to help your neighbors. There are a number of online classes by FEMA to expand your training. The best part-all kinds of opportunities to use your cool lights...


----------



## coachnick

*I am in for the Nitecore TM26

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65P4V7DEvTE

For those of you with a pool....and small kids.

Thanks Moldyoldy,

Coach


----------



## radiopej

Oh wow. This is insane - can't believe you're willing to part with it. Thanks for the chance guys. 

I am in for the Nitecore TM26 please.






This is a Live/Dead stain of bacteria seemingly attached to a surface. Still not 100% sure what the surface is, but it's being generated in a mixed microbial community


----------



## martinaee

I am in for the Nitecore TM26 

Thanks so much for doing this giveaway to both of you. So generous!

Here's a really weather related / art photograph I took back in March of this year here in Ohio. This huge field was covered in deep snow and on top of that a fog was so thick you literally couldn't see more than 50 feet ahead. In reality everything was very white (think the loading scenes in The Matrix white) but I stylized the editing of course which is why it has color tones. It's an incredibly strange experience I hope you all get to experience some time; perfectly white in all directions and perfectly quiet. I stayed there for a long time just experiencing cold perfect nothingness. For the light in the photo I used a Fenix TK11 and some Photoshop magic. You can start to see trees way in the background of the photo only after I brought up the levels on the image dramatically. Even then they are just a dark haze. Interestingly I posted an image pages back on this thread of nighttime light photography at exactly the same place a few weeks later after the final winter snow was just finally melting away. The images look 100 percent different and it shows how different a space/place/location can become based on the time and your vision for photographing that place or the subject matter there.






_
Edit: Here's another unedited photo (besides basic adjustments) so you can see better what it was like:_






Very surreal experience as you'd maybe associate this type of image with Arctic storms or something similar, but in reality it was completely silent and void-like. This is a huge field maybe a good half mile or more across so I actually had trouble finding my way back when I was leaving. It got a little scary literally not being able to reference anything visually so as to know which direction you were walking.


----------



## tatasal

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

As I posted before, living in a country dubbed as 'typhoon alley' is not funny (like typhoon Haiyan). A multi-cell light with low-lumen mode is excellent for prolonged power outages. Our local weather bureau has forecast 11 to 16 typhoons to hit us this year. Oh no...

Thanks Moldyoldy and Doc


----------



## lunas

*I am in for the Nitecore TM26

Lock picking youtube channel was my gateway to learning how to lock pick after a week i was able to pick several locks simply by watching this channel and buying some picks on amazon.

*https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCp1orOGJwZvjLAvckyxC4Nw


----------



## ravenraven

I am in for the Nitecore TM26


----------



## ACruceSalus

Have you ever wondered how strong your password is? Kaspersky has a nice utility to test it by estimating how long it takes various computers to brute force crack it. For example the fastest computer in the world could theoretically brute force the following pass phrases:

1. "Is this a good password to have" - 2 years
2. "Is this a good password to have " - 2 centuries
3. "Is this a good password to hav" - 22 centuries

Not that anyone would need that strong a password. However, they warn you not to test your real password with it but this gives you two good guidelines for a stronger password.

1. Pick a sufficiently long pass phrase that's easy to remember.
2. Drop or add even a single letter, number, or space.

*I am in for the Nitecore TM26*


----------



## thedoc007

I like this one, and for what it is worth, they claim it is safe to check your real passwords: https://www.my1login.com/resources/password-strength-test/

On a more humorous note: https://xkcd.com/936/

And, because nothing is ever simple: https://diogomonica.com/posts/password-security-why-the-horse-battery-staple-is-not-correct/


----------



## naked2

thedoc007 said:


> *Your post must include "I'll take the Thorfire VG10" to be eligible. **Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. *No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. Commenting on other content or  explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also.


I did EXACTLY as you asked; why the hard time?


----------



## thedoc007

naked2 said:


> I did EXACTLY as you asked; why the hard time?



Not trying to give you a hard time...I'm sorry you viewed it that way. 

I suppose my words could have been more clear...if you are bidding for someone who does not have a CPF account (often people suggest that they will give a light to a relative or friend, for example), you are staying within the limits of ONE entry per person. If gunga had decided to enter, though, you would essentially have two entries for one person, giving him superior odds to anyone else. An existing member does not need your help...he can post his own entry. 

Please address any further concerns to me via PM...I am happy to discuss it, and you may have a better suggestion on how to run these giveaways (I always appreciate feedback!). But I'd rather keep the administrative stuff to a minimum in the public thread...it makes for boring reading.


----------



## SuLyMaN

I am in for the Nitecore TM26. Hope this is interesting content! 
https://youtu.be/_8Ftr8V_Zcc
Thanks for the awesome giveaway. I do not possess multi lion cell flashlights.


----------



## xxo

*

"I am in for the Nitecore TM26"

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkpGYyJ7AvQ


Thanks Moldy & Doc!


----------



## kst

I am in for the Nitecore TM26.

This story will make you cross your legs. :green:

http://patch.com/new-jersey/cinnaminson/delran-resident-nets-rare-fish-human-teeth-swedes-lake-0


----------



## jpil

I am in for the Nitecore TM26



Thanks Moldy & Doc!


----------



## rpm00

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

Lots of interesting facts here:

http://all-that-is-interesting.com/interesting-facts-about-the-world#


----------



## PapaLumen

I am in for the Nitecore TM26. I've been wanting a big gun light for ages.

I'm also into drones, look at the kind of footage you can get - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MDc2UJm2dDs Not my vid as I don't have scenery around here that good! (and my video editing is a little rusty as is my pc  )


----------



## dobermann100

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

Found a not too old thread in a non flashlight forum about a survey on how many people owned flashlight.. not too many respondents, but interestingly around 23 percent of 44 people who responded did not own flashlight.

http://www.gamespot.com/forums/offt...any-of-you-own-an-actual-flashlight-30964656/


----------



## martinaee

Rider57 said:


> That thing is a beast, and way out of my price range so id love to win it!
> 
> Changing my pics to something more useful And interesting (atleast to me) i present to you my use for rubber gear ties. Great for when you need an extra pair of hands or just lazy.



Do you have a link to what specific rubber tie that is? I've been looking for something like that for flashlights.


----------



## radiopej

ACruceSalus said:


> Have you ever wondered how strong your password is? Kaspersky has a nice utility to test it by estimating how long it takes various computers to brute force crack it. For example the fastest computer in the world could theoretically brute force the following pass phrases:
> 
> 1. "Is this a good password to have" - 2 years
> 2. "Is this a good password to have " - 2 centuries
> 3. "Is this a good password to hav" - 22 centuries



I give up. What's the difference between 1 and 2?


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> I give up. What's the difference between 1 and 2?



There is a space at the end of the second pass phrase. The spacing of the ending quotation mark tells the story.


----------



## radiopej

Ah, thanks! Yeah, 1 and 2 started on different points so I didn't realise.


----------



## thedoc007

I heard from naked2 again (via PM, as I requested). Basically this whole thing was a miscommunication...he was not in any way trying to give gunga an unfair advantage. gunga has provided me with two different shipping addresses at different times...one of them inside the USA...so I assumed that if gunga wanted to enter, he could. naked2 knew gunga was in Canada, so thinking he was otherwise excluded from the VG10 giveaway, he was entering on his behalf. We started from different assumptions, and as often happens in that kind of situation, we ended up with two different conclusions. 

In any case, there is no issue at this point. We are now (hopefully) on the same page, and I welcome his future participation (like anyone else). Sorry for the tangent, but neither naked2 nor I want there to be any bad blood simply because of a misunderstanding.


----------



## twistedraven

I am in for the Nitecore TM26.


----------



## Rider57

martinaee said:


> Do you have a link to what specific rubber tie that is? I've been looking for something like that for flashlights.


----------



## ACruceSalus

thedoc007 said:


> I like this one, and for what it is worth, they claim it is safe to check your real passwords: https://www.my1login.com/resources/password-strength-test/
> 
> On a more humorous note: https://xkcd.com/936/
> 
> And, because nothing is ever simple: https://diogomonica.com/posts/password-security-why-the-horse-battery-staple-is-not-correct/



Love XKCD. Anything to add a little humor to security helps the medicine go down a little easier.

I've never heard of my1login before you posted. They may be a very fine company but being unfamiliar with them I don't know how much I personally would trust them. I like the bit where they say you can trust them because they don't send your password outside the browser but how many people have the tools and skills to verify this? 

Personally, I use lastpass and let it generate all site specific passwords and then it auto fills when I go to a site. I only have to remember one pass phrase for lastpass.

After I wrote the above I read the article by Mr. Monica and we mostly agree. My goal is to nudge people in the right direction. Good security is extremely difficult and anything that can be done to encourage people to use better security is a plus. I know where he is coming from though but any security scheme must be unintrusive or most people will not use it. So while XKCD is not the optimal solution it is better than what we have today.


----------



## MountainKing

I am in for the Nitecore TM26.

I will just post one link. The UPCOMING tour de france 2015! Nothing more interesting at the moment 

http://www.letour.com/us/


Thanks for the giveaway Doc. I dont have such high powered flashlights


----------



## YW84U

*I am in for the Nitecore TM26

*Electrical treeing:



Good luck everyone, and Thanks to both MoldyOldy and Doc!


----------



## Bruno28

I am in for the TM26

Here is a little video I made the other day. 

https://youtu.be/LTc8MCPRgRQ


----------



## thedoc007

ACruceSalus said:


> I've never heard of my1login before you posted. They may be a very fine company but being unfamiliar with them I don't know how much I personally would trust them. I like the bit where they say you can trust them because they don't send your password outside the browser but how many people have the tools and skills to verify this?



If you don't trust it, you can simply disconnect from the internet while checking. It still works just the same. (This is where I originally found out about my1login: http://www.dansdata.com/gz140.htm)

The XKCD page is so important because many networks are set up in such a way as to disallow all but a very specific type of password. I agree wholeheartedly that a minimum length is a good idea, but many places have a maximum length as well. Many networks/logins also forbid spacing, certain special characters, require the use of a capital and a number, some even require at least one "special" character (& or ^, for example). All these rules make it far more difficult than it needs to be. A password manager may be the best solution given all those issues, but it is an extra step, and many people are not going to want to do that. 

It is an interesting debate...biometrics have the potential to improve things, but many early iterations have had very serious flaws of their own. I'm sure the situation will improve eventually, but for now, it would help if people simply avoided the most basic obvious and common mistakes.


----------



## srvctec

I'm not entering the giveaway again since I won the EagleTac SX25L3 multiple 18650 a few weeks ago but realized I forgot to post this photo. The first thing I do when I receive any light (new or used) is to take it apart and clean all the threads, clean contacts with De-Oxit red and put De-Oxit gold on after. Then lube the threads with fresh Nyogel.

Here is the one I won from MoldyOldy and doc, in the middle of that process.


----------



## gunga

I often do that too. How do you think the de-oxit red compares to using rubbing alcohol?


----------



## srvctec

gunga said:


> I often do that too. How do you think the de-oxit red compares to using rubbing alcohol?


I think it works better because if I use a cotton swab with the red, I almost always get a dark residue on the swab, whereas using alcohol alone doesn't usually get a dark residue. My experience only, YMMV.


----------



## gunga

True, I get that too. I guess that is something to note.


----------



## Romanko

I am in for the Nitecore TM26
Took a picture of solar panel on the balcony. It is not mine.


----------



## Daba

Looks awesome, unfortunately far above my pay grade, so I am in for the Nitecore TM26.


----------



## Viperbart

"I am in for the Nitecore TM26"
Thanks MoldyOldy and thedoc007!
Interesting facts...

http://io9.com/5843897/10-things-you-didnt-know-about-light


----------



## Pegaso

I am in for the Nitecore TM26


----------



## RoccoOnFire

I am in for the Nitecore TM26.

In the spirit of free giveaways, for those that like firearms or just free stuff.

For a free Glock lanyard, keychain with mini plastic Glock, pencil, pen, pin, sticker, and velco patch, all Glock branded of course, do the following.

Email [email protected]
Ask for the free promotional pack.
Be courteous and enthusiastic.
Include your name and address in your email.
Do not expect a reply what-so-ever, just watch the mail for a small brown padded envelope in a week or two.
Enjoy!


----------



## ACruceSalus

...and two men in dark suits will deliver the "promotional" package right to your door.  I'm now eagerly awaiting their arrival.


----------



## ACruceSalus

thedoc007 said:


> If you don't trust it, you can simply disconnect from the internet while checking. It still works just the same. (This is where I originally found out about my1login: http://www.dansdata.com/gz140.htm).



I'm not saying that they are but there is nothing stopping them from sending the password when you reconnect to the internet. Even if we think we have all the holes plugged we can't be completely certain. I found it a little ironic that they say you can trust us because we keep your password local. It is very difficult to test that statement with any degree of certainty but it's a foundational aspect of their whole business. What it comes down to for anyone is what is being protected and how much risk they are willing to take and the resources they are willing to expend. I can understand why most people are just not willing to expend any energy on security. Oh look, amusing cat videos.


----------



## Rider57

RoccoOnFire said:


> I am in for the Nitecore TM26.
> 
> In the spirit of free giveaways, for those that like firearms or just free stuff.
> 
> For a free Glock lanyard, keychain with mini plastic Glock, pencil, pen, pin, sticker, and velco patch, all Glock branded of course, do the following.
> 
> Email [email protected]
> Ask for the free promotional pack.
> Be courteous and enthusiastic.
> Include your name and address in your email.
> Do not expect a reply what-so-ever, just watch the mail for a small brown padded envelope in a week or two.
> Enjoy!



Great heads up, thank you

Hope i get one!


----------



## ste-zo

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WBIo0M6weC8

Thanks!


----------



## Henk4U2

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

Thank you for the chance to win such an awesome light!

Ticks Facts 
- Ticks are small animals that are closely related to spiders and scorpions. There are some 850 species of ticks that can be found all over the world.
- Size of tick depends on the developmental stage. Larva is large as grain of sand, nymph as poppy seed and adult animal as apple seed. Females are larger than males.
- Females have reddish body covered with black markings. Males are usually dark brown in color.
- The body is divided in two segments. Head and mouth are located on the anterior part of the body. Four pairs of legs are located on the posterior part of the body. Ticks have no antennas or wings.
- Ticks undergo complete metamorphosis. Larvae hatch from the eggs and transform into nymphs. Nymphs molt one or more times before they transform into adult animals.
- Ticks feed on blood. Larvae feed on the blood of mice and birds. Nymphs and adult insects feed on the blood of large animals such as dogs, deer and humans.
- Ticks can detect their hosts via body odor, temperature, moisture and vibration. Sensory organ which helps in identification of potential hosts is located on the legs.
- Ticks can’t fly or jump. When ticks identify a host, they crawl until they find suitable place to attach themselves.
- Ticks can survive without food 200 days. 
- A Deer tick needs to eat only three times during its life cycle: once during the larval stage, once in the stage of nymph and once as an adult.
- Ticks transmit numerous bacterial and viral diseases such as Lyme disease, Q fever, Rocky Mountain spotted fever, tick paralysis and bovine anaplasmosis.
- Deer tick transmits Lyme disease, which is very dangerous bacterial disease. 9 out of 10 people do not know that they are infected with Lyme disease because initial symptoms resemble flu.
- Ticks need to be attached at least 24 hours to the human’s skin before they can transmit disease.
- People can protect themselves from ticks by wearing tick-repellent cloths or by using sprays which repel ticks. In case of bite, tick should be detached from the skin with tweezers as fast as possible.


----------



## naked2

"I am in for the Nitecore TM26" is probably a great password! No hard feelings, Doc.


----------



## chuckhov

Mother Raccoon teaches kit how to climb a tree...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6ukn8aoUBY

I am in for the Nitecore TM26 !

Thanks Doc and MoldyOldy!

You guys are Way Over the Top here!
-Chuck


----------



## AmericanEDC

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

Wow thank you. Very nice. 

I'm relatively new to collecting and own no 18650 lights. 

Let's see, something to give back...

"You don't get in life what you deserve, you get what you negotiate." Are words to live by. You really need to speak up for yourself and almost always get further with being nice than being rude. 

...a good read to keep things in perspective:

Don't Sweat the Small Stuff and It's All Small Stuff: Simple Ways to Keep the Little Things From Taking Over Your Life (Don't Sweat the Small Stuff Series) 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/0786881852/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## mina

I am in for the Nitecore TM26


----------



## Rolz

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

Wonderful torch that I've love to own, thanks for the giveaway


----------



## TopGunRMNP

* "I am in for the Nitecore TM26" thanks doc! I have 18650's piled high, but 3 of my lights just died. Very very sad day indeed, I have been watching this Nitecore for a while now, but couldn't swing it.

One main use I would like for the light is my new found passion for "Light-Painting" as it is called in the DSLR world. This image was taken with my trusty STL-V2 before it finally died on our Honeymoon-Palooza-Roadtrip. A beautiful 5000yr old Bristlecone Pine at Great Basin National Park, now one my top-3 list for NP's you MUST see!

*



*

Thanks again,
Tony*


----------



## nofearek9

I am in for the Nitecore TM26.


----------



## Flashy808

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

I can just imagine it right now... Someone trying to scare the lights out (pun intended) of someone with this little pocket monster. 

I know nobody will ever think about creeping up on me in the middle of the night if I get this.

Anyway, Great Idea Guys -Help those who can't afford something like this! :thumbsup:


----------



## SardaoVoador

Thanks to KeepingItLight for the post.


----------



## SardaoVoador

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

Thanks to Thedoc007 and MoldyOldy!

The picture below is from NRP Antonio Enes, a Portuguese corvette during one of our SAR missions near shore.
© Nelson Vitorino, photographer.


----------



## SardaoVoador

ACruceSalus said:


> Have you ever wondered how strong your password is? Kaspersky has a nice utility to test it by estimating how long it takes various computers to brute force crack it. For example the fastest computer in the world could theoretically brute force the following pass phrases:1. "Is this a good password to have" - 2 years2. "Is this a good password to have " - 2 centuries3. "Is this a good password to hav" - 22 centuriesNot that anyone would need that strong a password. However, they warn you not to test your real password with it but this gives you two good guidelines for a stronger password.1. Pick a sufficiently long pass phrase that's easy to remember.2. Drop or add even a single letter, number, or space.



OK, that's with brute force, but I tend to think a dictionary approach would be much faster. (?)

I haven't really found any good dictionary attack tester, mainly because (I think), grades would be to be attributed to every word, based on the commonness they are used for passwords, and no one can really do that.

Hackers out there, would this be correct?


----------



## potpot

I'm not joining for myself but on behalf of my "brother-in-law" who's really going to appreciate this type of light.

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

http://9gag.com/gag/aOmbe9M


----------



## chuckhov

@SaldaoVoador,

In your last post you just "quoted the phrase".

According to the rules, this constitutes a Double Entry, and you will be disqualified.

Please delete that portion of your post if you want to win.

Thanks!
-Chuck


----------



## datiLED

I am in for the Nitecore TM26


"Dead" batteries often have 25 - 50% of thier potential energy remaining when used in high drain devices. This energy can be converted to light using a Joule Thief, or similar circuit. Here is a simple and (relatively) efficient circuit that can be built with recycled materials, or a low cost purchase at an electronics shop. 
http://www.instructables.com/id/The-Forever-Light-a-better-Joule-Thief/

Here is another circuit that is actually my favorite to build. Although not as efficient, it will drain a battery into the 0.5 - 0.6V range with declining brightness.
http://electronicdesign.com/site-fi...ctronicdesign.com/files/29/5886/figure_01.gif


----------



## eraursls1984

I am in for the Nitecore TM26

This is my first wood working project, but now I want to rebuild all the furniture in my house lol. I have built a cluster of wall hanging shelves since this piece, and next up is out closet and pantry. Here is the built in entertainment center that got me started. The baseboard is a drawer also. 



[/IMG]


----------



## TheShadowGuy

SardaoVoador said:


> OK, that's with brute force, but I tend to think a dictionary approach would be much faster. (?)
> 
> I haven't really found any good dictionary attack tester, mainly because (I think), grades would be to be attributed to every word, based on the commonness they are used for passwords, and no one can really do that.
> 
> Hackers out there, would this be correct?



It depends on the complexity of the algorithm used and the exact resources used. Password protection is very complicated, especially given the diverse (and at times, severely detrimental) limitations on passwords. For example, a dictionary-based attack may just look for common combinations such as an adjective paired with a noun and a short sequence of numbers. 
Different types of attacks, however, will work better on different passwords. A brute-force attack will work better on 6 random alphanumeric characters than a phrase, and a short phrase of random words is more vulnerable to a dictionary-based attack. As far as passwords go, a few realistic good rules of thumb are to use a longer password, don't use repeating numbers or personal identifiers, and make a few simple swaps (change an i to a !, for example). Using XKCD's fun method and some swaps, you could have a password like "f!$h ice cream pleas3" and it's much stronger against multiple types of attacks and fairly easy to remember. 

More importantly, if a person is trying to gain access to something of yours, they will either: 
1. Be trying simple methods en masse
2. Have personal information on you from another source and are trying to gain financial reward from hacking you (and will use your information to try to hack more effectively)
3. Your data is insecure for some other reason, making you an easy target

Number 3 is the clincher. You can have an incredibly strong password, but it means nothing if someone else can get it easily. Unsecure wifi and mobile communications are always suspect; if you must send login or financial information over these, I'd recommend getting a reputable VPN service (many businesses use these as well for various reasons; there are free ones available that are better than nothing). At the very least, make sure you are using HTTPS and have network discovery and file sharing off. It is easy for a person to fake a wifi access point and skim details- be especially wary if there isn't some sort of login/EULA portal (most food services and hotels use one, it'll redirect you when you first open a web browser) or there are multiple similarly-named unsecured wifi networks (ie FastFoodFreeWifi and FastFoodFreeNetwork; I've never seen a fast food chain with two unsecured wifi networks in the same building).
On a similar note, use a strong password for your home network; you can simplify connecting using an NFC tag if you want. That also makes a fun project. ;p

At the end of the day, cybersecurity is only as strong as its weakest point, and hackers will always find new methods of attack or obtain larger botnets and faster computers. Maintaining good passwords is just one tool in keeping your data secure. Securing your connection, updating profile and recovery information, using antivirus software, configuring firewalls, etc. are all also important.

Sorry for the long post- I just like cybersecurity, and its an important topic in this day and age that seems to get oversimplified to "strong password" a lot.


----------



## Happpyfeet

*"I am in for the Nitecore TM26"

For all those who wish they had better handwriting: 
*


----------



## SardaoVoador

chuckhov said:


> @SaldaoVoador,
> 
> In your last post you just "quoted the phrase".
> 
> According to the rules, this constitutes a Double Entry, and you will be disqualified.
> 
> Please delete that portion of your post if you want to win.
> 
> Thanks!
> -Chuck



Thanks for that! I don't know how I missed the whole thing, I did read the rules on different occasions and never really thought about it that way. Just quoting a fellow member on a subject that I find interesting 

Thanks again, cheers!


----------



## SardaoVoador

@TheShadowGuy

Thank for the post, wasn't that long at all for all that could have been said. For what I understood, those particular sentences could , indeed, be easier to crack with a few good dictionaries.

What do you think about online password safes? I use one myself. I don't have any password smaller than "a lot" of random upper/lower/number/symbols and they are all different, so I feel the need to use an app for that. My login pass is borderline unbreakable, via brute or dictionary. But I always feel sketchy about using SW to store private information.


----------



## mattw

My new Thorfire VG-10 came in today. That I an awesome little light! I really like to light color and it has a very tight beam. The build quality is excellent as well. I would recommend this light for purchase if you need a good factory light on a budget!

Thanks doc for the opertunity to try out this great light, I had been watching it and considering a purchase of it!

Matt


----------



## gunga

*I am in for the Nitecore TM26
*
Scary, and huge...

http://www.lolwot.com/these-10-wild...a.god&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=106272


----------



## TheShadowGuy

SardaoVoador said:


> @TheShadowGuy
> 
> Thank for the post, wasn't that long at all for all that could have been said. For what I understood, those particular sentences could , indeed, be easier to crack with a few good dictionaries.
> 
> What do you think about online password safes? I use one myself. I don't have any password smaller than "a lot" of random upper/lower/number/symbols and they are all different, so I feel the need to use an app for that. My login pass is borderline unbreakable, via brute or dictionary. But I always feel sketchy about using SW to store private information.



Specifically online safes are massively convenient, but the worst-case scenario is pretty intense. Anything stored in the cloud can end up being hacked, even if a company is reputable; not to mention the various other methods that can be used to get that master password. The overall risk is pretty low as long you keep up with decent security practices at other points, and any decent company will have some worst-case protections. Personally, I don't like the extra bit of risk. 
There are offline apps that can encrypt and store passwords, and wipe this data if someone tries to put in the wrong password too many times. I haven't looked into any specific ones, but they may be of some interest to you. Many good phones these days have some type of encryption support, which can help secure your data on your device, and make it next to impossible to get your passwords off one of these apps. Being on device, as long as you keep your device fairly secure (antivirus, disallow file sharing over unsecured wifi, etc.) you have convenient access to your passwords with less points of weakness (one device to keep secure versus an online service, the connection, the device, etc.).
Remember being told "don't write your passwords down?" That's one of those things that pose a theoretical risk. However, these days, keeping a small note with unlabeled passwords in a secure nondescript spot isn't much of a risk. Simple encoding (like shifting a letter or using some other basic cipher) can be used if you are still worried. 
The whole goal isn't to make your stuff unbreakable- realistically, there will be points of weakness and not all of them will be controllable or have a perfect solution. The goal is to make it unfeasible to break using common methods, and to make yourself an uneconomical target with layers of security. That way, if any point gets compromised or you have to deal with a factor outside your control, you have other protections in place. Unsecure wifi? You have your network settings and firewall configured and are using HTTPS and a VPN. It's easier to find a new target with less protections than to break yours. 

I'm always happy to discuss what I know about cybersecurity or give some tips to help you improve your security, but in the interest of not derailing this thread, please PM me if you have any more questions.


----------



## thedoc007

TheShadowGuy said:


> I'm always happy to discuss what I know about cybersecurity or give some tips to help you improve your security, but in the interest of not derailing this thread, please PM me if you have any more questions.



For what it is worth, I don't mind the discussion. I'd rather have a cafe-type atmosphere than just a list of "I'll take it" posts. That's why I started asking for original content in each entry...many people contributed only what was absolutely required to enter (the key phrase)...and that made for a very boring thread, at least from my perspective. If people volunteer content on their own, it would be more enjoyable for everyone, and I could simplify the rules.

If you are having an extended discussion, answering very specific questions that apply to one person, PM would definitely be more appropriate. Other than that, though, I'm happy to have a discussion going. Makes the thread SO much more interesting!


----------



## CJT

*I am in for the Nitecore TM26

Sad story, but how could you forget what these animals are capable of, only wish she wouldn't of had to of lost her life. 
<b>*


----------



## thedoc007

Delivered by random.org:



datiLED 
TheShadowGuy 
bdogps 

datiLED, you are the winner! Please PM me with your name and shipping address. Also include your e-mail if you want tracking info/updates (this is totally optional). Also let me know if you want some extra O-rings, lanyards, and/or 2x18650 cases.

TheShadowGuy and bdogps are alternates, if I don't hear from datiLED in a timely manner.

Thanks for the great content, guys. Don't know about you, but I enjoy the variety. Some really cool links and photos this round. Keep it coming!

And, as always, thanks to MoldyOldy for the very generous donation!


----------



## radiopej

Congrats!


----------



## WarRaven

Congrats.

Huge thanks for the generosity.


----------



## KeepingItLight

Congrats to the winner datiLED! 

Big thanks to the Doc and MoldyOldy!


----------



## gunga

Congrats!


----------



## MountainKing

Better luck next time ;-)


----------



## bdogps

Congrats mate!


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, datiLED!


----------



## Kozy

Congratulations to the winner datiLED! 

Thanks to the Doc and MoldyOldy!:twothumbs


----------



## Henk4U2

Congratulations to datiLED!

Thanks to thedoc007 and MoldyOldy for the giveaway!


----------



## Rolz

Congrats to datiLED and thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## datiLED

I won the monster light?!? Awesome! Thanks guys.


----------



## SardaoVoador

Congrats to the winner and a big thanks to MoldyOldy and TheDoc007!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

You may have read my review of the Thorfire PF02 earlier in the thread. I said at the time that I liked both it and the FourSevens Penlight...but the Penlight is better (more floody) for indoor use. Well, that has been the primary reason why I haven't used the PF02 much...if I am outside, I pretty much always bring something bigger than a 2xAAA light. And you guys know me...if it doesn't get used, it doesn't stay for long. So, the PF02 is now up for grabs!

This one is available to people with a domestic (USA) address only.

I will take the first four valid entries. Winner will be determined by random draw.

*Your post must include "I'll take the Thorfire PF02" to be eligible. Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. *No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also.

Good luck!


----------



## Happpyfeet

*"I'll take the Thorfire PF02"

Spouse's request for his next birthday: 

*


----------



## coachnick

Congrats to the winner above.

And Happy 4th to all those of you in 'Merica'.

Coach


----------



## chuckhov

*I'll take the Thorfire PF02 !

Are you sure that what we see with our lights is Really Real?

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhMIz_iJtzQ

Thanks Doc!
-Chuck


----------



## Rider57

I'll take the Thorfire PF02 

Great give away thanks for the opportunity! 

Commuting like a boss





Happy 4th everyone


----------



## thedoc007

Just wanted to say thanks to gunga for the modding kit. I picked it up last night...lots of cool stuff! I haven't even gone through all the pieces yet...but I did already swap out the switch cover from my Convoy M1 for one in the kit.


----------



## gunga

Awesome! Happy modding!


----------



## TheShadowGuy

*"I'll take the Thorfire PF02"
*In the spirit of the Fourth, here's a guide to the different colorants used in those fireworks (along with lot of cool info): http://scifun.chem.wisc.edu/chemweek/fireworks/fireworks.htm

Congrats to datiLED on the last giveaway, and thanks to thedoc007 for doing these and MoldyOldy's generous donations!


----------



## KeepingItLight

LOL! Had trouble making out the subject in the original.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

KeepingItLight said:


> LOL! Had trouble making out the subject in the original.


This picture reminds me of those videos on Youtube of people driving through fast food places in tanks and whatnot. XD

If this person doesn't have a massive apocalypse kit in the back I would be disappointed...


----------



## thedoc007

Delivered by random.org:



TheShadowGuy
Rider57
Happpyfeet
chuckhov

TheShadowGuy, please PM me with your name and shipping address at your convenience. No particular rush...nothing will move until Monday morning anyway. If you want tracking info, include your e-mail as well.

Also let me know if you want some 18650 cases, random O-rings, pocket clips, or lanyards.


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

This one is available to people with a domestic (USA) address only. If you have already won a giveaway on this thread, please sit this one out.






I will take the first four valid entries. Winner will be determined by random draw.

*Your post must include "I am in for the Zebralight SC62w" to be eligible. Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. *No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread. Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also.

Good luck, and I hope everyone is enjoying Independence Day!


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations to the winners! Great light ^


----------



## Rider57

I am in for the Zebralight SC62w

Congrats the the winners and thanks for another great giveaway

My brain fart at work


----------



## lunas

*I am in for the Zebralight SC62w

My friend has a tradition every 4th of july of watching this movie
*http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000067D1R/?tag=cpf0b6-20

i feel every american should watch it at least once in their lives.


----------



## KeepingItLight

*I am in for the Zebralight SC62w*


In this YouTube review of the ThruNite TN11S V2 flashlight, "Survival Lilly" says you can use an 18650 and a CR123A in series!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RHZGeV4svV0&t=4m55s

I'm not going to try that.

The link above takes you directly to her dangerous recommendation about mixing batteries. Here is the full review, from the beginning:


----------



## code2006

"I'll take the Thorfire PF02'
A pic my miss took today


----------



## WarRaven

chuckhov said:


> *I'll take the Thorfire PF02 !
> 
> Are you sure that what we see with our lights is Really Real?
> 
> *https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BhMIz_iJtzQ
> 
> Thanks Doc!
> -Chuck


+1
Only if you measure it. ☺


----------



## Eagles1181

"I am in for the Zebralight SC62w."

Because of the day. 

The US second Continental Congress voted on July second to seperate from England. After voting it to two days to agree on the wording and sign the declaration. John Adams knew it was a historic event, and made this prediction, "The second day of July, 1776, will be the most memorable epoch in the history of America. I am apt to believe that it will be celebrated by succeeding generations as the great anniversary festival. It ought to be commemorated as the day of deliverance, by solemn acts of devotion to God Almighty. It ought to be solemnized with pomp and parade, with shows, games, sports, guns, bells, bonfires, and illuminations, from one end of this continent to the other, from this time forward forever more." He was pretty much dead on, he just got the date wrong.

Eagle


----------



## TheShadowGuy

thedoc007 said:


> Delivered by random.org:
> 
> 
> 
> TheShadowGuy
> Rider57
> Happpyfeet
> chuckhov
> 
> TheShadowGuy, please PM me with your name and shipping address at your convenience. No particular rush...nothing will move until Monday morning anyway. If you want tracking info, include your e-mail as well.
> 
> Also let me know if you want some 18650 cases, random O-rings, pocket clips, or lanyards.



Woohoo!! PM sent. Thanks a lot doc!

Good luck to everyone in the next giveaway and have a great Independence Day to everyone else in the States!


----------



## thedoc007

Delivered by random.org:



KeepingItLight 
Eagles1181 
lunas 
Rider57 


KeepingItLight, please PM me with your name and shipping address at your convenience. No particular rush...nothing will move until Monday morning anyway. If you want tracking info, include your e-mail as well.

Also let me know if you want some 18650 cases, random O-rings, pocket clips, or lanyards. 

I forgot to ask earlier, so if you are unable, no worries. But if you can do a mini-review, it would be helpful. I know a lot of people are interested in this light. (The SC62w is brand new...I only took it out, briefly tested each mode to ensure it wasn't obviously defective, and put it back in the box...so I'm not really able to say much about it.)


----------



## WarRaven

Congrats KeepingItLight!!!!

+1

Big thanks for the give aways.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, KeepingItLight!


----------



## chuckhov

Congrats to you, KeepingItLight!

Thanks Doc, for a Great Giveaway!
-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

KeepingItLight said:


> In this YouTube review of the ThruNite TN11S V2 flashlight, "Survival Lilly" says you can use an 18650 and a CR123A in series!



I get the impression that she knows very little about lights...she seemed to be talking about what cells would physically fit in the light, but she never mentioned what a TERRIBLE idea it is to mix chemistries. It is bad enough when people mix lithium-ion cells with different states of charge or age...but that is another level of bad idea. Different native voltage means you are likely to have a problem very quickly...especially in series configuration...and even if you don't drain the cells significantly.



KeepingItLight said:


> I'm not going to try that.



Um, yeah, that is a good call. Unless you want to create a homemade firecracker/pipe bomb (which emits toxic gas, just as a bonus).


----------



## Eagles1181

Congrats KeepingItLight.


----------



## KeepingItLight

OMG! I won! What a delight.

Thanks again, Doc, for hosting these giveaways. As I mentioned in another thread, I am in the market for a neutral-white Zebralight, so this win is serendipitous. What luck to have won a flashlight that was on my short list to purchase! I will happily post a review here after a short testing period.

Many thanks. PM is on the way.

P.S. Totally agree about Lilly. No pun intended, I was shocked when I saw her recommend placing a rechargeable 18650 in series with a primary CR123A. Glad you enjoyed my laconic, “I’m not going to try that.”


----------



## chuckhov

"I will happily post a review here after a short testing period."


There are a lot of reviews out there from people that like getting Free Flashlights, and want to receive more if they give a good review.

Certainly Not all of them, but they are very easy to spot on you-tube. 

You have received your light from an alternate channel - Please don't abuse it (just use it normally), and tell us what you really think, and pull no punches! - Please tell us what you like and don't like.

Thank you, and Thanks to you, Doc!
-Chuck


----------



## thedoc007

chuckhov said:


> You have received your light from an alternate channel...snip...tell us what you really think, and pull no punches! - Please tell us what you like and don't like.



I agree. So many reviews focus on the good stuff, and downplay the bad (I am guilty of this to an extent - I find bias easier to avoid in theory than in practice). Yet the perceived disadvantages of a light are often the most critical data to have when making a decision to purchase. Even if I don't share the reviewer's opinions about a particular feature (this occurs often), it gives me a better idea of what to expect. There is no obligation owed to anyone, in this case, so I'm hoping for the unvarnished version.


----------



## radiopej

I do point out the bad sides in my reviews, but end on the positive notes and what the light is good for. I'm definitely biased to reporting the positives of a light, but so far that's more because I overall like all of the lights I've reviewed in spite of any issues (i.e. the good outweighs the bad). I think my overall approach is unbiased as to whether or not I will like the light, but once I decide I like it, I rationalise away the bad.

Now that you've made me actively aware of it, I'll try and focus a bit more on flaws too.


----------



## KeepingItLight

chuckhov said:


> You have received your light from an alternate channel - Please don't abuse it (just use it normally), and tell us what you really think, and pull no punches! - Please tell us what you like and don't like.



Thanks for the tip. I gotta remember, I am happy to post a review, not I am posting a "happy" review!



thedoc007 said:


> There is no obligation owed to anyone, in this case, so I'm hoping for the unvarnished version.



And that is what I will strive to give you. 

The best reviewers detail objectively what their experience with a product has been. Instead of saying, for instance, "I hate this flashlight because it uses PWM," they simply measure and describe the PWM they find. Opinions and judgements also have their place in a review, but often they are better segregated from the objective parts.

Thanks, again.


----------



## thedoc007

KeepingItLight said:


> The best reviewers detail objectively what their experience with a product has been. Instead of saying, for instance, "I hate this flashlight because it uses PWM," they simply measure and describe the PWM they find. Opinions and judgements also have their place in a review, but often they are better segregated from the objective parts.



Heh, as I was reading the last couple posts, I was realizing how poorly I conveyed my actual view. 

There are plenty of "fluff" reviews, as Chuck mentioned. Many of those are little better than just reading the manufacturer press release. I basically disregard those.

There are other, truly expert reviewers. selfbuilt is the most obvious and well-known example, at least here on CPF, but there are many others. Certainly to get the objective data, they are unmatched. What I was trying to get at earlier, though, is that even those sometimes understate potential issues. They can tell you, for example, that there is a two-second delay before modes are memorized on a given light. But what this means for actual use is not really clear from that sterile analysis. (This exact issue was with the Klarus RS20, still one of my least favorite lights of all time. I didn't just find it to be a minor issue, to be dealt with by training...it was EXTREMELY annoying EVERY time I used the light, and I was happy to see it go when I finally got rid of it.) So I guess my point is that real-world and subjective reports (while not a substitute for expert, detailed reviews) are still very useful, and can give you practical information that a desktop review will not. 

No one should take any of this as criticism...variety is wonderful! As long as a reviewer isn't deliberately concealing faults, he or she is making a worthwhile contribution. Everyone will have a different style, and that is a good thing.


----------



## chuckhov

Very well said.

Thank you Doc!
-Chuck


----------



## Kozy

Congrats to the winners :buddies:


----------



## bdogps

Do lithium 18650 batteries tend to hold their charge less in cold weather? This is my first winter using these type of batteries.


----------



## moshow9

Quick small giveaway: Pair of Efest v2 18500 IMR button top batteries.

Only one has been charged up (once) but not used as it was too long for intended flashlight, the other is untouched altogether.

US shipping only. First one to post they want them gets them.


----------



## WarRaven

moshow9 said:


> Quick small giveaway: Pair of Efest v2 18500 IMR button top batteries.
> 
> Only one has been charged up (once) but not used as it was too long for intended flashlight, the other is untouched altogether.
> 
> US shipping only. First one to post they want them gets them.


+1 ☺


----------



## thedoc007

bdogps said:


> Do lithium 18650 batteries tend to hold their charge less in cold weather? This is my first winter using these type of batteries.



If anything, they should hold a charge slightly BETTER when stored cold. Cold slows down the chemical reactions that occur, especially with a cell at full charge.

For the same reason, their performance will suffer a bit until they get warm in use. It is harder for a cell to deliver high current when cold.

Both of these effects are fairly subtle, though, unless you are talking about pretty low temps. Lithium-ion are not as tolerant of extreme cold and heat as lithium primaries...but in most environments, they do just fine. They only really important thing to remember is that it is a VERY bad idea to CHARGE a cell that is below freezing. Discharging it is OK, but charging a cell that is too cold leads to permanent damage.

From Battery University:

"Many battery users are unaware that consumer-grade lithium-ion batteries cannot be charged below 0°C (32°F). Although the pack appears to be charging normally, plating of metallic lithium can occur on the anode during a subfreezing charge. The plating is permanent and cannot be removed with cycling. Batteries with lithium plating are known to be more vulnerable to failure if exposed to vibration or other stressful conditions."


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the eFest 18500 batteries please


----------



## moshow9

Crazyeddiethefirst said:


> I'll take the eFest 18500 batteries please



You got it, PM incoming.


----------



## bdogps

Thank you for the info doc!


----------



## chuckhov

Hey Doc!

Just wanted to let you know how Much I am Enjoying the Tank 007 E09 that I 'won'.

This little thing felt like a big light to my eyes, as it has some Throw.

Just the other day I was ordering some batteries from Mountain Electronics and decided to take a walk on the wild side, and ordered my first 10440.

Not quite double or triple the light, as I'm sure that it may be with some. but if 100lm with eneloop, then maybe 175lm now?

Whatever - It has that Big Light feel to my eye, and I just wanted you to know how much I am enjoying it.

Thanks Again, Doc!
-Chuck


----------



## ACruceSalus

This might be of interest given our recent discussion of passwords.


----------



## prnguinpoo

This always makes an interesting thread to read! Keep it going even without giveaways


----------



## ACruceSalus

I don't mean to turn this into a security thread but there is a zero day Flash Player exploit that was make widely known over the weekend and is now being used in widely available hacking kits on the internet. If you use the FP it would be a good idea to make sure it is up-to-date. You can read more about it here if interested.


----------



## KeepingItLight

Yippie!

Mail came today, and put a smile on my face. The Zebralight SC62w I won only a few days ago was here! 

Everything arrived fine. Thanks again, Doc. 

Along with the light, Doc included a passel of spare parts, among which were lanyards, clips, spare o-rings, replacement switch covers, a couple of keyring lights, a pair of battery boxes, and an unexpected bonus: a tube of Frog Lube! Most of the spare parts came from some things Moldy Oldy donated, so here’s a shout-out to him. Thank you!

In our message exchange, I asked Doc whether he knew of a good diffuser for the Zebralight, and also mentioned in passing that I was going to take his lead, and pick up some Frog Lube. I like it because it is non-toxic if swallowed. Don’t get me wrong—I will resist the urge to take a taste! What concerns me is the likelihood that I will get some on my fingers, and later touch a hand to my mouth. Anyway, I was pleasantly surprised to find Doc had slipped in the Frog Lube.

In some ways, I feel like I did not deserve to win this fine flashlight. There are many long-time contributors to CPF who are more worthy. As a newbie around here, I am only beginning to pay my dues. 

In other ways, however, I am the perfect recipient. If you’ve read some of my posts, you know I’m not here just for the freebies. I try to contribute what little I can. In addition, I had already decided to buy a neutral-white Zebralight flashlight and headlamp. This prize is going to someone who will appreciate it! Finally, I don’t own 25 or 50 flashlights. This one will only be my third “modern” light. I really need it!

But enough of that. Below are some photos of the unboxing. In a couple of weeks, I will post a short mini-review.

Thanks again, Doc. I’m having some fun with this.


----------



## bdogps

I have not seen a VC2 tread so I will ask the question here instead of making a new thread. I recently bought a VC2 charger. It said the battery is fully charged, I take it out, and put it back instantly and it starts charging it again. I take that battery out and put it on my Nitecore intelicharger and its at it third bar and still charging. Is there something wrong with chargers or batteries? With my Intellicharger I2, once it says that it is charged and put it back, it still indicates it is fully charged.

Only one battery charged fully and even the nitecore charger said it was fully charged. Not so for the other 7 batteries that I have. Thank you.


----------



## Rider57

All batterys resist staying at maximum voltage. In fact if a batterys is charged to exactly 4.2volts, then taken off the charger, chances are by the time you stick it in a light its voltage is already below 4.2. Almost all betterys have a happy place between 10-90% charge. Anything above or below causes some minor damage(shortens life). 

Now having said that, your batterys are probably charging to 4.2v (+ or - < 0.03v)but are self discharging to just below that, 4.19 or so. So when you pop them back in the charger, it recognizes a cell in need of a quick charge and charges it. Usually this charge lasts only a few minutes.

Edit: i just popped a freshly charged battery in my nitecore charger and it indeed performed a "top off". The cell only charged for 2 minutes. If you have the non digital charger with the 3 blinking battery shaped lights, remember every light indicates 33%. So the 3rd blinking light indicates a charge between 66-100% so the batterys your poping in could very well be at 99%.


----------



## thedoc007

bdogps said:


> I have not seen a VC2 tread so I will ask the question here instead of making a new thread. I recently bought a VC2 charger. It said the battery is fully charged, I take it out, and put it back instantly and it starts charging it again. I take that battery out and put it on my Nitecore intelicharger and its at it third bar and still charging. Is there something wrong with chargers or batteries? With my Intellicharger I2, once it says that it is charged and put it back, it still indicates it is fully charged.



Do you have a multimeter you can test the voltage with? There is no way to tell for certain if it is charging the cells properly without knowing the termination voltage...a multimeter is essential for that reason. I'm not paranoid...I don't check every cell every time I charge...but it should be standard equipment for anyone who uses lithium-ion cells.


----------



## WarRaven

I have to say, I'm kind of more intrigued by what doc tosses in with a light then some of the lights ☺
Not saying lights are not all that just that, that little filler stuff is essential to a lot of us new guys. I never think of battery cases, O rings, etc so I never have any.

You guys are so considerate Doc and crew that join in the spirit it's amazing from my perspective.
Thank you.

Mike


----------



## datiLED

I received my Nitecore TM26 yesterday, and all that I can say is WOW. It is a beast of a light, and it put out an ocean of light on turbo mode. The brightness is absolutely insane.

Thank you to moldyoldy for donating the light, and thedoc007 for organizing and running this giveaway thread. I very much appreciate the light, and know how much work thedoc007 put into the maintenance of this thread and shipping logistics. The extras were cool, and I was pleasantly surprised to find a tin of Altiods. My favorite mint.


----------



## lichan

Thanks to thedoc007 for running this thread and to all those who donated prizes. I'm new and learning about flashlights and hope to perhaps win something sometime and maybe donate when I learn what I hope to.


----------



## Rider57

thedoc007 said:


> Do you have a multimeter you can test the voltage with? There is no way to tell for certain if it is charging the cells properly without knowing the termination voltage...a multimeter is essential for that reason. I'm not paranoid...I don't check every cell every time I charge...but it should be standard equipment for anyone who uses lithium-ion cells.



+1 forgot to mention that, its essential. Cells and chargers go bad all the time and this lets you know whats going wrong.


----------



## thedoc007

bdogps, you asked a question, got a couple replies, and then didn't post again...did you figure out the issue?


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live. This is another light/cell combo donated by MoldyOldy...credit to him for his generosity!

Thrunite TN35 (MT-G2) + 3*Eagletac 3400 mAh 18650s. Quite a thrower, while avoiding a pencil beam...a very useful beam profile, and of course the trademark pleasant MT-G2 tint.

The light comes in a metal case - definitely a cut above the typical cardboard box.






If you already have several multi-18650 lights, please sit this one out. If you aren't familiar with lithium-ion cell safety, or at least willing to learn BEFORE you start using the light, please sit this one out. Ideally, I'd like this to go to someone who will use it regularly - this light is far too good to sit on a shelf.

If you ask for this light, you are agreeing not to sell it. If for whatever reason you no longer want it, you must give it away again. Profiting from it is not in the spirit of this thread, nor of MoldyOldy's donation.

*Post must include "I am in for the Thrunite TN35" to be eligible. Please also include something interesting...a story, pic, video, or link. No judging based on content, but I want you to provide something of value to the thread.* Commenting on other content or explaining who you might give a light to is fine (and in fact I encourage you to do so) but you need to provide something unique in your post also. 

This one is available to all, willing to ship internationally. Will close the drawing and pick a winner at 2200 EST Thursday, July 23. 

If you are new to the thread, read the first two posts! It will cover the general rules, and give you an idea of what to expect. I'd hate to see someone lose out on this giveaway because they didn't bother to read a few paragraphs. 

Best of luck, and thanks again to MoldyOldy for the donation!


----------



## chuckhov

Great giveaway MoldyOldy and Doc!

It seems that I have wanted one of these all of my life, but just bought a Acebeam K40M, so... I'm Out!

Really good of you guys to do this...!

Thanks!
-Chuck


----------



## Rider57

I am in for the Thrunite TN35

Wow awesome light, presently i only one 1 18650 light so im definitely hoping i get this one. Crime rate seams to be going up around here so this light will def see daily use for checking out back and deterring people with a wall of light

Thanks guys for the opportunity!


----------



## jetjet28

I am in for the Thrunite TN 35.
Very cool light and great giveaway thread you have here. 
I am just starting to collect more lights. I have a bunch but mostly cheapies. I do love a good beam though!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I am in for the Thrunite TN35. I was a flight nurse for an air ambulance company. We were expanding our fleet of fixed wing aircraft for cross country trips, and that day was a momentous occasion: we were buying our first Lear Jet. I was enjoying outfitting the Lear Jet as a Mobile Intensive Care Unit. We were able to do it in such a way that we could stash the equipment and still provide Custom Charter service on the "dead legs" back to home base. The time came to take possession of the jet. We bought some Dom Perigon, brought the fine crystal and took all the principle employees for the maiden voyage. When we took off, we went nearly vertical as the power of the jet engines propelled us upward. We quickly arrived at 43,000 feet, the champagne was opened and served. As everyone settle in the pilots did an 8 point barrel role with nice pause when we were completely inverted. Not a single drop of champagne was spilled. That jet was one of the most fun aircraft I ever flew in. Take offs were like a roller coaster, whenever we were empty I would get to experience a variety of acrobatic maneuvers. The most amazing part was flying at sunrise or sunset and the views were truly "out of this world". When flying at night, you could see the bend of the horizon with nothing but stars above you. It felt like I think it might have been for the shuttle astronauts. After a severe back injury ended my career as a flight nurse, I made one last trip, taking my beautiful wife(also an RN) with me. I wanted to share the sunset, the view of the Milky Way, and the joy of flying in a Lear Jet so she could also share my joy. Years later, I still remember that first trip and the last one, and the years of joy in between! I was truly blessed in my career, not to mention my affinity for quality flashlights that started long, long ago.


----------



## Kozy

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35
*
[h=1]Beautiful Photo of South Bank Parklands – Brisbane, Australia[/h]




*

Thank you MoldyOldy and Doc!
*


----------



## lichan

I am in for the Thrunite TN35. I have no 18650 lights but have joined the forum to learn and do research. I was looking for the best budget 18560 light for taking the dogs out at night (possums and other night-time creatures have been known to frequent) and for early morning/late night walks in summer when it is a little cooler. I was considering the Convoy C8 or the XinTD C8 V5 and this would be a huge step up. I've loved flashlights all my life (night-blind) and after 6 decades am stepping up learning about the new LED lights and batteries to power them. Thanks to MoldyOldy and thedoc007 for this great giveaway and all those who share their expertise on the forum.


----------



## mellowhead

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35*
I'd love to add a "Beast" light like this to my collection. Mostly I just have smaller 1 x 18650 and 1 x 16340 lights right now.

Here is a very cool film that I watched earlier today, on hiking the Pacific Crest Trail. Over 2600 miles of trails link up from the Mexican border, through California, Oregon, and Washington, ending in Manning Park, BC, Canada (Just a few hours from where I live). It takes about 5 months, and covers all types of terrain - from arid desert, to snow covered mountain peaks in the Sierras, to swamps and rain forests. This trail is now on my bucket list!


----------



## Flashy808

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35.
*
What an lovely and generous donation to the Community MoldyOldy!! 
Lovely good-quality light from Thrunite.


----------



## xzel87

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35


*​Holy cow was MIA from cpf for a month and I see this in the giveaway thread. I must join this giveaway!

A bit pissed at the moment as my car battery (less than 7 months old, warranty for 6 months, coincidence? :scowl died on me in the office parking lot earlier and I had to push start the car to get to the auto repair shop. Guess what!, I did the jump starting alone, huffed it down a parking ramp, one foot on clutch, another on the ground pushing. I swear I'm never doing that again seriously :shakehead, possibility of car going through the half wall and down 2 storeys but hey I wasn't thinking hahah.



ACruceSalus said:


> This might be of interest given our recent discussion of passwords.



Thanks for the article, really didn't know it has come this far. But from my perspective, there's really nothing stored on my pc/laptop that would warrant additional security measures aside from a password. I guess what I'm trying to say is, no one would gain anything from hacking my stuff, well if just to annoy me then yeah that would work, otherwise my laptop is pretty sterile .

Effective distance of 50cm doesn't sound very threatening though, to be honest.

Okay so I just remembered something, you know those Nitecore Tube keychain light that go for USD9.99 or USD6.65 with coupon code?, at Retail Price of USD 9.99 the conversion should be roughly MYR40.00 in my country, so maybe to get profit you'd expect them to sell at MYR 60 or so (which I consider a rip-off already). To my unfortunate surprise the only store in my area are selling them at MYR100!, that's about USD25!, had to physically restrain from blurting curses of the price in front of the store owner. Is it just me being optimistic or are businesses usually like this?


----------



## lunas

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35.

*https://youtu.be/4qgPhNHJPB8

and in english https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PquJdIK_z8


----------



## radiopej

I am in for the Thrunite TN35 please. 

Wow, it's epic. Thanks to MoldyOldy for the chance 







This is a gel showing some DNA bands. Basically, you extract DNA from a sample (in this case, bacteria). Then you amplify a small sequence like a gene using some primers and enzymes. This takes that sequence and doubles it over and over again (probably 25-35 times in this one). To confirm that it amplified, you can add it with a loading dye to a gel and run a current through it. DNA is negatively charged, so it moved towards the positive end of the gel tank. Bigger fragments move slower, so the lower it is the smaller it is. That series of bands on the left is ladder/size standard with fragments of known sizes. You compare the individual fragment sizes against that ladder to know the size. After you've run the gel for a set time, you drop it in ethidium bromide for a few minutes to let the staining agent bind to the DNA. Then you irradiate it with UV light to make the DNA glow. We reverse the image (saves ink on printing and is easier to see), so what you're seeing as dark black bands are actually bright. 

That's an old gel that I picked so I can't remember what's on it. Judging by the size, it's probably a 16S sequence - you can use other methods to sequence the nucleotides of that fragment and compare it to millions and millions of others to identify the bacterium you isolated.


----------



## bdogps

thedoc007 said:


> bdogps, you asked a question, got a couple replies, and then didn't post again...did you figure out the issue?



Sorry about that. Thanks for the suggestions, I will definitely get a multimeter. The VC2 charger does tell you the voltage on your battery and the amount of mAh it has charged as well. 

Once again, Thank you.

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35.

*These 2 videos sums up pretty much what Australia's prime minister is like.




MoldyOldy you legend mate! And Doc, thank you for organising it.


----------



## Romanko

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35
*So called "Tunnel of love". Located in Ukraine.*




http://100travels.com.ua/tonnel-lyubvi/

*


----------



## Morningdew

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35
*
I don't own a single multi-18650 light and have been desperately wanting and saving for one for the walks and exploring I do near my property and the two lakes near by. If I am fortunate enough to be chosen I will promptly donate my EagleTac T20C2 that I currently use.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## pelks

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35*
Testing a Modified Lightforce SL100 to HID


----------



## xxo

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35*




Thanks Moldy and Doc!


----------



## ravenraven

I am in for the Thrunite TN35


----------



## Eagles1181

*"I am in for the Thrunite TN35"

*


----------



## naked2

* "I am in for the Thrunite TN35" *I don't have a MT-G2, but have always wanted this one: http://www.solarforceflashlight-sales.com/product_detail.php?t=LF&s=26&id=604

I've been afraid to pull the trigger on it, because there is one question about it that I've never found an answer for- Does it use PWM for medium and low, and if so, is it detectable? Well I guess that's actually two questions; anyone here know the answers? Maybe I can win this one, then it will be a moot point!


----------



## gunga

*"I am in for the Thrunite TN35"


I wanted to check out the MT-G2 LED, sounds intriguing.


*I always love the Easter eggs animators hide in films...

http://www.hypertomb.com/brand-new-...b13cda8ad.jpg​&utm_campaign=hyp_1011_d_disn_a


----------



## dragonhaertt

Hey again guys, I have been silent for a while but cannot let this one slip away.
The only thing I am missing is a nice thrower, so *I am in for the Thrunite TN35.
*
I love the armytek Wizard I got earlier and it has gotten quite a lot of use already, and will get much more use this summer when I go camping in Norway!
If you think I don't deserve the light because I already won such a nice light feel free to ignore me  (though I don't have a multi cell light yet)

I bought some paracord this week and was looking around to find some cool things to make with it, and I found this:

Really neat use of paracord and I think I will be making one of these to attach a flashlight and my camera to my backpack.


----------



## Rider57

That is a very neat trick for use with paracord! Thanks for posting that!


----------



## martinaee

*
I am in for the Thrunite TN35
*

<<< Holy-cow, you guys are getting generous with this thread. Thanks so much to MoldyOldy and Doc for doing this giveaway! >>>

If you aren't aware of how amazing the last week has been cosmologically--- at least concerning our *tiny* little solar system then I'll let Stephen Colbert give you some insight with Neil deGrasse Tyson:




I seriously think I want to frame and hang up an image of the high-res images of Pluto taken by the New Horizons Spacecraft once they start coming in and are released later this year/in a few months. 7.5 billion kilometers away from Earth (4.6 billion miles) and we (humanity) just took images of it from basically the top of its atmosphere? What kind of sorcery is this?!?!?!


----------



## JoeSW

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35*


Thanks to the generous donors for starting and continuing this thread!


I just got back into flashlights after a *10 year* hiatus! I just got an MH20 and I am just amazed by the amount of light from such a small package! There has been a so much progress over the past decade in terms of lumen output of LEDs!


I would love to get a big thrower such as the TN35 to complement my EDC. It would certainly make my year (and we are only about half way through) complete!


----------



## tatasal

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Buc-bc9I1zk

Since I was young, I always liked construction equipment toys, especially crawler-types.


----------



## HighCaliber

dragonhaertt said:


> I bought some paracord this week and was looking around to find some cool things to make with it, and I found this:
> 
> Really neat use of paracord and I think I will be making one of these to attach a flashlight and my camera to my backpack.




Great find and thanks for sharing dragonhaertt. Time to go buy some weed eater string. 

Great place to learn about lights and a whole lot more.


----------



## jfong

I am in for the Thrunite TN35. 

After being away from flashlights for a long time, I found an REI deal for a Nitecore TM15 and have been drawn back in. I am blown away now seeing how far tech has come! Coming back to CPF has helped guide me to a new EDC (UC30) which is amazing compared my Nitecore EZ AA that was pretty amazing at its time.

I have a family member moving to a neighborhood that can be somewhat iffy, so I want to make sure she has light to discourage street / front lawn shenanigans. The Ultrastinger previously sitting around at home with a worn out NiCd is now upgraded to NIMH. Thanks also to the info at CPF, a bit of Super Lube also makes the focusing head smooth again. 

Still, I want to give her crazy output and flood, without having to learn / deal with 18650's, so my TM15 would be passed along if I get the TN35. Either way, I'm excited for a whole new world of flashlights.


----------



## Ormbett

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35*

The machine solves in 5.352 (but I think the current World record by a human is 5.25 sec)


----------



## code2006

I am in for the thrunite TN35
My new pup


----------



## dragonhaertt

HighCaliber said:


> Great find and thanks for sharing dragonhaertt. Time to go buy some weed eater string.



Thanks  Definitely going out myself today to find some. I hope I can find something similar here in The Netherlands.




martinaee said:


> If you aren't aware of how amazing the last week has been cosmologically--- at least concerning our *tiny* little solar system then I'll let Stephen Colbert give you some insight with Neil deGrasse Tyson:



I have been following this as well, Reddit is a great place to keep track of this amazing mission. It is sad to think that the next nearest thing is over 20.000 times further away from earth, so it is going to be at least 300 years before it encounters anything. 300 years ago we didn't even have electricity, now we are making pictures of planets and sending it at the speed of light towards earth, and it still takes 5 hours!


----------



## TheShadowGuy

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35*

Thanks a ton Doc! The Thorfire arrived just fine and I've been playing around with it. It's a nice little light! The PWM is a bit of a nuisance, but the high mode is decently bright and the build quality is solid. The knurling isn't as aggressive as I like ( I like the more aggressive knurling on my Thrunite Ti3, for example) but it is solid in the hand and its enough to give a little extra grip. It fits well in the "tech pocket" of my cargo shorts and is a lot lighter than I expected. I might write up a more complete review later.
For those of you that like video games, check this site out. It can be an amazing way to build up a collection for little money, and supports charity. Deals change so one week might have a collection of unknown indie titles, and the next might have some AAA titles. Not long ago there was a bundle for Borderlands 1&2 with all DLC for $15!
https://www.humblebundle.com/


----------



## martinaee

dragonhaertt said:


> I have been following this as well, Reddit is a great place to keep track of this amazing mission. It is sad to think that the next nearest thing is over 20.000 times further away from earth, so it is going to be at least 300 years before it encounters anything. 300 years ago we didn't even have electricity, now we are making pictures of planets and sending it at the speed of light towards earth, and it still takes 5 hours!




Which space thing are you talking about that is 20k times further than the distance to Pluto? Another solar system?

Have you watched the pretty recent version of the series "Cosmos" with Neil deGrasse Tyson? It's so mind-blowing. He also has a series of lectures on space/time/the Universe on Netflix. Very interesting. Also interestingly, I think in the past 5-10 years something that has made a lot of people aware of general concepts about how big the universe is are certain video games. I played the Mass Effect games a few years ago and what struck me most was how some of the concepts of interstellar and intergalactic space were visualized. This was an interesting thread on Reddit's askreddit page that came up recently. There are a lot of really good universe/time/life concepts and thoughts mentioned there. One of my favorites is the Fermi Paradox. The YT channel Kurtzgesagt did a really awesome video (actually I think it's a 2 part video) on that:



Also check out their video on life/death.


----------



## twistedraven

*"I am in for the Thrunite TN35"

*I rescued a 6 week old kitten a couple weeks ago:


----------



## Nitetime

I am in for the Thrunite TN35. 
If I win, this will be my first multi cell 18650 light. I own an Armytek Predator and a Zebralight SC600, so I am familiar with single cell 18650 lights, but this would totally blow them away. 
Thank you for the opportunity. [emoji41]


----------



## dragonhaertt

martinaee said:


> Which space thing are you talking about that is 20k times further than the distance to Pluto? Another solar system?



I don't remember exactly what thing (I think I looked up the closest solar system) but I remember doing the calculation for how long it would take the New Horizons to get there. It was over 300 years. 



Guess what I did today, bought some random 2 mm weed killer wire and stuffed them in my (not really) paracord. It is actually climbing rope (4mm) and I found that the sheath is not as solid as paracord sheath. I had a hard time inserting the wire but with a filed off top (no nicks or bumps) I managed to do it. Have 2 coils ready to cook after dinner and will post some pictures later tonight when they are done. :rock:


----------



## les_garten

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35*

I can really use this light to find this critter below.

During the day, it's easy, he's lounging around the pool drinking RUM Punch.

But at night he's whereabouts unknown hunting possums and coons!


----------



## naked2

I finally watched the paracord video; brilliant! I'd really like to make one heavy-duty enough to use as a long gun tether. When wearing a tactical vest, a tether can replace a single point sling. It connects between a D-ring on the vest (usually on a shoulder), and a single point sling mount on the firearm. 

I would need to use something other than electrical connectors made of aluminum-clad copper, i.e.- stainless steel. 

Anyone know where to find something like that?


----------



## dragonhaertt

naked2 said:


> I would need to use something other than electrical connectors made of aluminum-clad copper, i.e.- stainless steel.
> 
> Anyone know where to find something like that?



What I did is shape the cord to make a loop at the end. Some heavy duty sewing thread and melting the ends together will make a small loop that is as strong as the tether. This will allow you to directly attach it to a split ring or carabiner.
I am going to cover it up with some heat shrinking. Will post the pics later tonight when I have everything finished


----------



## naked2

To connect directly to a clip, carabineer, etc. would be ideal. I too thought of that, but was worried bending the trimmer line back over itself would weaken it. Patiently waiting to see pics of your finished product!


Thanks
Tony


----------



## dragonhaertt

naked2 said:


> To connect directly to a clip, carabineer, etc. would be ideal. I too thought of that, but was worried bending the trimmer line back over itself would weaken it. Patiently waiting to see pics of your finished product!



I couldn't manage to melt them together, but I sewn them together with metal wire, added industrial glue and a heatshrink over top. 
This should be strong enough for my purposes. I would be a bit more patient and get a proper way of attaching the ends if I had to hang a firearm on the end though.
Here is a link to the pictures! http://imgur.com/a/m2cqX
I haven't reversed the coil on itself yet like in the video, so they are still quite loose, I kinda like the look this way.


----------



## Henk4U2

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35

*What ever you were thinking of cute funny animals: the dream ends here!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3akshKMSpyY


----------



## WarRaven

I am in for the Thrunite TN35







Just knowing you've a little nip to enjoy at the end of the day,
Makes it all irrelevant.


----------



## HighCaliber

naked2 said:


> I'd really like to make one heavy-duty enough to use as a long gun tether. When wearing a tactical vest, a tether can replace a single point sling. It connects between a D-ring on the vest (usually on a shoulder), and a single point sling mount on the firearm.
> 
> Anyone know where to find something like that?



For something like this, I would look at Amsteel Blue instead of 550 cord. You could make locked brummels (?sp) and then feed the weed eater string through to create the spring effect. This stuff is super strong and used in Hammock suspensions. Definitely more secure.

http://youtu.be/ygCS1FI1gsw


----------



## PapaLumen

I am in for the Thrunite TN35.

I'll just leave this here. A light hearted poke at Chinese consumerism. 






Oh, and lol at the nipped cat


----------



## martinaee

WarRaven said:


> Just knowing you've a little nip to enjoy at the end of the day,
> Makes it all irrelevant.



Kitty looks concerned!


----------



## martinaee

PapaLumen said:


> I'll just leave this here. A light hearted poke at Chinese consumerism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and lol at the nipped cat



Reminds me of this:


----------



## T-roc87

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35

The elephant bird which is thought to have only gone extinct about 300 years ago weighed up to 1000 lbs and stood 10 feet tall, and were only found in Madagascar! They also have the title for heaviest bird egg ever found weighing in at about 22 lbs! *


----------



## naked2

dragonhaertt said:


> I couldn't manage to melt them together, but I sewn them together with metal wire, added industrial glue and a heatshrink over top.
> This should be strong enough for my purposes. I would be a bit more patient and get a proper way of attaching the ends if I had to hang a firearm on the end though.
> Here is a link to the pictures! http://imgur.com/a/m2cqX
> I haven't reversed the coil on itself yet like in the video, so they are still quite loose, I kinda like the look this way.


Great idea, making the loop BEFORE boiling! I have some Cadmium plated steel crimp sleeves I can use instead of the metal wire/glue, and then finish off with shrink tubing as well. Whenever I finally get one made, I'll test the finished product's strength, and report back here. 

Thanks again!
Tony


----------



## MountainKing

I am in for the Thrunite TN35


This thread always cracks me up 
http://forums.mtbr.com/commuting/do-idiot-cyclists-make-you-mad-967787.html

Thanks for the giveaway


----------



## yavinbase

This is a great giveaway! Thank you for hosting it!

I am in for the Thrunite TN35.

Here's an artist's impression of one star eating another:






Source:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/07/150716205413.htm


----------



## rwhitebbq

I am in for the Thrunite TN35

Mowing the grass has mind-body health benefits. There's something meditative about pushing a mower back and forth across that patch of green. Plus, it's a practical way to work in a workout while burning some serious calories. So save the money on a lawn care service, and find another excuse to hire the neighborhood teen. Here's a look at why the grass is greener on the DIY side.

Leaves of Grass
Back and forth and back again. Focusing on the repetitive movement of mowing helps you slip into a calmer state of mind. Meanwhile, the green surroundings help restore attention and promote a sense of well-being.


----------



## Happpyfeet

*"I am in for the Thrunite TN35"

Thanks, Doc and MoldyOldy for the giveaway! It will sure get everyday use here, as I still have my quest for the perfect motorized wheelchair light. Have the charger, the multimeter, and know my way around 18650's now, and am looking forward to a multi 18650 light! Definitely won't be doing this though: 

http://www.9news.com/story/news/weird/2015/01/17/exploding-flashlight-lakewood/21921797/
*


----------



## ACruceSalus

If you have any doubts about the hidden cyberwarfare taking place right now then take a look at this map.

And because the world is a dark place which needs a little more light *I am in for the Thrunite TN35.

Thanks Doc and MoldyOldy for the opportunity to own a light that I can't afford otherwise.*


----------



## Daba

I am in for the Thrunite TN35.


----------



## bdogps

Thanks, Doc and MoldyOldy for the giveaway! It will sure get everyday use here, as I still have my quest for the perfect motorized wheelchair light. Have the charger, the multimeter, and know my way around 18650's now, and am looking forward to a multi 18650 light! Definitely won't be doing this though: 

http://www.9news.com/story/news/weird/2015/01/17/exploding-flashlight-lakewood/21921797/
[/B][/QUOTE]

Mate, that was freak accident, and it could happen to anyone. The guy posted what happened here on the forum, but have not heard any more news about it.


----------



## radiopej

Those batteries look so dead. Poor Solarforce.


----------



## dragonhaertt

Happyfeet said:


> Thanks, Doc and MoldyOldy for the giveaway! It will sure get everyday use here, as I still have my quest for the perfect motorized wheelchair light. Have the charger, the multimeter, and know my way around 18650's now, and am looking forward to a multi 18650 light! Definitely won't be doing this though:
> 
> http://www.9news.com/story/news/weird/2015/01/17/exploding-flashlight-lakewood/21921797/




I remember seeing this on facebook and reading about it a day later on the forum. Horrible accident and not the user's fault. I hope he turned out okay, I haven't heard anything since the last hospital days.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Awesome light, very generous to give it away! 
I'll pass as I won't use it regularly, I have my smaller EDC lights for that and i'm getting my first big light from Vinh in a few months!! 
Good luck to everybody whom has entered.


----------



## Happpyfeet

That video of the flashlight accident I posted to me, is a sober reminder of the necessity for careful safety and handling, and seemed timely given the parameters Doc set for the giveaway. Certainly multi battery lights need extra care and knowledge to be safe. I have learned so much here just by being a sponge to all the information offered, I think it is always a good idea to revisit things that can ground us from all the giddy excitement of such a powerful light. 

I hope the person in the video has recovered well. 

It is threads like this where I learn so much--love the knife video, the paracord post, and get a good laugh out of posts like the Mystery Book section. 

Thanks everybody!


----------



## YW84U

*I am in for the Thrunite TN35

*http://designyoutrust.com/2015/07/m...ngar-but-whats-inside-caught-him-by-surprise/

I could spend all day there poking around!

Cheers, and good luck everyone!
Tom


----------



## thedoc007

Eagles1181 
Romanko 
WarRaven 
tatasal 
Flashy808 

Eagles1181, you are the randomly chosen winner! Please PM me at your earliest convenience with a name and shipping address. Also let me know if you want some spare O-rings, pocket clips, 2x18650 cases, etc. Also include your e-mail address if you want tracking updates.

Thanks to everyone who submitted valid entries. Always good to be exposed to new things...I love the variety!

And, as always, thanks to MoldyOldy for the very generous donation!

P.S. MountainKing, you had the honor of being dead last in this particular giveaway. You have nowhere to go but up!


----------



## Rider57

Can I change my screen name to eagles1181?


----------



## WarRaven

Congrats Eagles!

Huge thanks to the gentlemen Moldyoldy an Doc.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, Eagles1811!

Thanks MoldyOldy and doc.


----------



## Kozy

Congrats, Eagles1811!

Thank You MoldyOldy and Doc.


----------



## Flashy808

Congrats Eagles1811,
Many Thanks to MoldyOldy and the Doc!


----------



## tatasal

Congratulations to the winner, you got one very nice light...

Thanks to Doc and MoldyOldy


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Congrats to Eagle 1811, thanks to Doc for this thread and Moldyoldy for his generously...


----------



## JoeSW

Congrats to eagles1181! That's a very nice light you have now!


----------



## Henk4U2

Congratulations Eagles1181.

Thanks to the Doc and to MoldyOldy.


----------



## naked2

Congrats Eagles1181, nice win! Thanks Doc, for this thread, and all the giveaways!


thedoc007 said:


> Eagles1181
> Romanko
> WarRaven
> tatasal
> Flashy808


I've re-read posts one and two twice now, and still don't understand how the winner is chosen; what am I missing?


thedoc007 said:


> Eagles1181, you are the randomly chosen winner!


How can one tell if their entry was valid? And if so, what one's order is in a particular giveaway


thedoc007 said:


> Thanks to everyone who submitted valid entries.





thedoc007 said:


> P.S. MountainKing, you had the honor of being dead last in this particular giveaway.


Thanks MoldyOldy!


thedoc007 said:


> And, as always, thanks to MoldyOldy for the very generous donation!



Tony


----------



## dragonhaertt

naked2 said:


> I've re-read posts one and two twice now, and still don't understand how the winner is chosen;
> what am I missing?


I think that he makes a list of all the (valid) entries and randomly shuffles them. This was he can post the top 5 so there is an alternative in case the winner does not respond.



naked2 said:


> How can one tell if their entry was valid? And if so, what one's order is in a particular giveaway


You cannot tell where on the list you were, unless you are in the top 5, this has no influence on the next giveaways. I think he just found it funny to state which he got all the way on the bottom of the list in this particular draw.

Congratulations to the winner! Really nice multi cell light, I hope one day I'll finish my collection with a multi cell thrower 
Can't wait to see more funny/interesting posts in this thread!


----------



## radiopej

Valid entry = stating the key phrase (he uses Ctrl+F to find them so they need to be word for word) and also contributing content of some sort.

He shuffles the entries


----------



## thedoc007

naked2 said:


> Congrats Eagles1181, nice win! Thanks Doc, for this thread, and all the giveaways!I've re-read posts one and two twice now, and still don't understand how the winner is chosen; what am I missing?
> 
> ...what one's order is in a particular giveaway?



I typically use random.org's "List Randomizer". I make a list of all valid entries, input the list, and take the first result as the winner. I also include a few extra names because there have been several instances where the winner failed to get back to me, and I want to have backups ready to go if that happens. As dragonhaertt said, you don't normally know where you fell on that list, other than the winner and a few alternates. Posting the entire list would just lead to clutter, in my opinion, without offering any benefit in return. It really makes no difference whether you were #15 or #23, after all, and it has no effect on future entries.



naked2 said:


> How can one tell if their entry was valid?



I do an EXACT key phrase search for the phrase in quotations to identify possible entries. The most common way to miss out is to type that phrase wrong, or omit it altogether. Then I check to see whether the post in question has a link, story, pic, or video, as requested. If it does, the post is valid, and the name goes in the hat, so to speak. Your entry was valid, and you were included in the drawing.


----------



## naked2

Thank you so much for answering; your process is completely clear now. At first, I didn't like when Sunwayman switched to the random.org method for their giveaways, as the stock market method was quite unique. Now, after half a dozen or so giveaways since the switch, I see how it has made the process a lot quicker and smoother (plus I recently won one!) :thumbsup:


----------



## MountainKing

thedoc007 said:


> P.S. MountainKing, you had the honor of being dead last in this particular giveaway. You have nowhere to go but up!



Thanks! Always a pleasure  I think I should get something for being last ;-)


----------



## dragonhaertt

MountainKing said:


> Thanks! Always a pleasure  I think I should get something for being last ;-)



You get the honor to donate for the next giveaway! :nana: woooo!


----------



## bdogps

For those that are Interested:
[h=1] How To Calculate Wasted Battery Capacity [/h]


----------



## FJRick

Hmm, So what has happened to the Giveaway Thread?


----------



## gunga

Why don't you give something away to get it going again?


----------



## Rider57

I might in a week or 2 if anyone uses LiFePo4 18500's, got a great deal on them.


----------



## gunga

Not for me, but someone will!


----------



## thedoc007

The thread hasn't gone away...but I have been VERY busy lately, with both my job and personal life. Simply haven't had the time to run giveaways lately. I hope I will be able to start one this weekend, but no guarantees.


----------



## radiopej

Would anybody be interested in an o-ringed container? Australia only though, not really worth international. Just a smallish cylinder, maybe 8 cm diameter at the bottom and 15 cm tall. I'm thinking about putting some stuff in one and burying it for giggles. 

They're used to send patient samples for testing, but these are nice and new. They were getting rid of a few at work.


----------



## Eagles1181

Reach out to the geocaching community. They use them all the time for cache containers. I still have a half dozen floating around the house from my days of being a GPS nerd.

Eagle


----------



## naked2

Now you're a flashlight nerd!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaways are live! 

First item is a NETGEAR 5-port gigabit desktop switch (model GS105), donated by MoldyOldy. 

Second item is a NETGEAR 8-port gigabit smart switch (model GS108Tv2), also donated by MoldyOldy.

Switches come with a power supply, but no manual. If it matters to you, the GS105 comes in the original box, the GS108Tv2 is just in a plastic bag. Both are in great condition.

I think the easiest way to do the switches is to combine them. To enter, simply include the phrase "I am in for a NETGEAR switch" in your post. I'll draw two winners...the first can have their choice of either switch, and the other one will go to the runner-up.

Third item is a set of four AA Eneloops, plus a BQ-CC17 charger. Please include the phrase "I am in for the Eneloop bundle" in your post.

*The three above giveaways are open for domestic shipping only*, at least for the moment. If there are no takers, I'll open them up for international shipping later.

Fourth item is a Sunwayman C21C, donated by MoldyOldy. I'll throw in an 18650...I'll PM the winner about their choice, since I have a variety of 18650s of different sizes/types/brands. This giveaway is open to anyone, domestic or international.

For the C21C, please include the phrase "I am in for the Sunwayman C21C" in your post.

Trying something a little different...the key phrase is all that is necessary to enter. But I (and many others who read the thread) would appreciate it if you included a story, video, pic, or link. Keeps the thread a lot more interesting. If voluntary participation is high, I will continue to make it optional...so it is up to you guys!







All giveaways will run until 2200 EST Tuesday, August 18.


----------



## jetjet28

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C. Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Kozy

*I am in for the Sunwayman C21C

*A Deer Looks as Soviet Airplanes fly over Murmansk, Russia during WW2


----------



## mellowhead

As much as I'd like - and could at some point use - one of those switches, I don't have an immediate need so I'll sit out on those. 

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C though. One can never have too many lights! I'll append something interesting to my post a little later today.

Alright, here's my something interesting:
If you haven't heard of Postmodern Jukebox, it's worth a listen. They take popular contemporary music and re-work it into more classical genres. They really do a bang-up job of it too. Haley Reinhart lays down the vocals on this particular track.[h=1][/h]


----------



## chuckhov

Doc,

Nice light - But I'm going to sit this one out...

Good to See ya again!

Thanks,
-Chuck


----------



## nofearek9

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C.







when you are not the flashlight guy.


----------



## PapaLumen

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C. Many thanks for running these givaways, will have to look if I have anything worth contributing.

Zeppelin over New York


----------



## MJPIA

I am in for a NETGEAR switch
As much as that flashlight interests me I am actually currently looking for a switch for my room and I'd put that small desktop switch to much better use than another flashlight at this point.



When 1920's and 1940's tech collide.
Many car shaped oil puddles was left on the airport ramp that day.


----------



## scwood

"I am in for the Sunwayman C21C" A smart man learns from his mistakes And a Wise man learns from the mistakes of others! 


"I am in for the Eneloop bundle"


----------



## bdogps

"I am in for the Sunwayman C21C"

The only guy in the Simpsons who did not find true love. [emoji17]






How rude of me for not saying thank you Moldyoldy for your donation and thank you Doc for organising it. [emoji1]


----------



## Anybodysguess

I am in for a NETGEAR switch

I have quite an extensive home network and could use another switch.











Photos I took at Blue Hole spring, the bottom is about 50 feet and is so clear you can forget you are underwater.


----------



## lunas

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C

“Some praise the Lord for Light, The living spark; I thank God for the Night The healing dark.”
―Robert W. Service


----------



## martinaee

************************

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C
_
As always, this thread is amazing and thanks for doing it and thanks to Moldy and Doc for the donations!

_

How about some reading? I'm currently reading Neuromancer by William Gibson. One of three books that probably can be called the main inspiration for The Matrix (and it's follow-up movies).

Here are some good short novels/stories you can read: http://electricliterature.com/17-brilliant-short-novels-you-can-read-in-a-sitting/ 

And some more sci-fi if you're into that genre: http://io9.com/5924625/10-science-fiction-novels-you-pretend-to-have-read-and-why-you-should-actually-read-them 

If you really like sci-fi read Dune and Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep. I love both of those. I love Poe style horror too--- Anything H.P. Lovecraft is good 


Hmm.... If you love sci-fi and horror _and _video games there are tons of really awesome video games from the past few years. If you really don't want to sleep play_ Amnesia: The Dark Descent _and _Amnesia: A Machine for Pigs .... _well, in the dark  Also the first _Dead Space_ game was truly horrific (the third became pretty generic and more action than horror, but it's still good). Also the game S.T.A.L.K.E.R. I consider horror because of how much mood it had. Truly a masterpiece along with it's first two expansions.


----------



## SA Condor

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C!


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I am in for the C21C.
To see if your remote control is working, use your phones camera to look at the end of the remote-when you push buttons on the remote while looking at the screen of the phone you can see flashes of white.


----------



## ACruceSalus

I am in for the Eneloop bundle.

China is the current record holder for the fastest computer. You can see a list of the top 10 here.

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C.

This is an interesting article on computers and AI.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

It's been pretty crazy busy here too- all kinds of stuff going on.
"I am in for the Sunwayman C21C"
"I am in for the Eneloop bundle"
So I put the Thorfire PF02 through some heavier use while working a convention over the weekends, and the previous weekend at a bonfire in which we went traipsing though the woods for hours at 1AM. For outdoor night use, it was perfectly adequate for navigation and looking around in the dense woods. At distance, it just doesn't have the brightness or throw to do much. It held up well to shocks, some mud, and some splashing, and is still going strong. I had a couple people comment that they liked the size and crenelated bezel. My biggest complaint was that while on, changing modes is a bit awkward (when you click, it goes to moonlight first, even while trying to switch from low to high, so while on low, to get to high you have to click through all the modes). Still, considering its price on Amazon, it is a decent enough light that I wouldn't mind tossing in a bag or car, and if alkalines leak in it, it is cheap enough to replace. 
I did notice something odd with my Thrunite Ti3 as I was on this trip: the battery appeared to die, but after a few minutes, I could turn it back on- even on high, and it would run for a while again. Sometimes it would fail to turn on though, and other times it would seem like I put a new battery in. I'll be replacing the battery in it soon, I'll have to take my multimeter to it and see what I can find. Just a bit bizarre.

For you gamers out there, check out Fallout Shelter. It's a Bethesda made mobile Fallout game and it is available on the superior mobile OS!


----------



## pvsampson

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C. Mainly because the kids won't let me buy anymore lights!

Goanna not happy with a bird getting a bit close.This was taken on our driveway about 100 metres from the house.That goanna is a regular visitor to our yard in the warmer months.


----------



## jpil

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C



My beautiful country.


----------



## Chaitanya

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C. 

Would like to win just to try my luck. Also I use my lights to do macro photography at night, with the light strapped to the lens as a af assist lamp. 
Here is one example :


IMG_9150 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr


----------



## Happpyfeet

"I am in for the Eneloop bundle"

Thanks Doc and MoldyOldy for keeping us Giveaway addicts nourished! 

This reminds us that Siri has great uses, not just for our amusement. Also safety and common sense in numbers rules the day. 

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/techn...collapses-on-him/ar-BBlL4iJ?ocid=ansMSNNews11

"I am in for the Sunwayman C21C"


----------



## naked2

"I am in for the Sunwayman C21C"
"I am in for the Eneloop bundle"

A wise man (my dearly departed father) once said- "If it seems too good to be true, it probably is". But not in the case of this giveaway thread; keep up the good work guys!


----------



## yavinbase

Thanks to MoldyOldy and TheDoc for taking all the time, effort and resources to run these giveaways.

"I am in for the Eneloop bundle"

It looks like lithium ion batteries may drop in price significantly:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/06/150623184353.htm

The catch: Estimates are that it won't be available until 2020.


----------



## Henk4U2

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C

Thanks to thedoc007 for the opportunity and to MoldyOldy for the donation.
And yes, you can never have too many flashlights (..... or shoes, says the missus).

Two and a half week after official release, Win10 ranks 4th place in number of installed operating systems in the Netherlands.
After Win7, Win8.1 and OS-X (in that order). Last weekend it was at times the highest ranking OS to visit websites with StatCounter.


----------



## Flashy808

"I am in for the Sunwayman C21C"





-For those who are obsessed with security? Lol

Thank You to The Doc for Maintaning this Thread and Shipping & Thank You to MoldyOldy for Supplying the Prize! Keep it Up.


----------



## YW84U

"I am in for the Sunwayman C21C"

I have yet still to venture into 18650/rechargable world....I just picked up a second Fenix LD12 the other day, but this is obviously a light of a whole different class.

For interest, I was just poking around on the International Space Station virtual tour the other day, and found this:





It's located in Node 1 if you're looking for it  You can scroll to zoom in - fun to read all the sticky notes everywhere too!

Cheers and good luck everyone!
Tom


----------



## JoeSW

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C

This is a picture of the city I'm living in, taken from the ISS. Found this picture through http://www.citiesatnight.org/, which was created to study the problem of light pollution.






Thank you MoldyOldy for your generosity!


----------



## HighCaliber

JoeSW said:


> This is a picture of the city I'm living in, taken from the ISS. Found this picture through http://www.citiesatnight.org/, which was created to study the problem of light pollution.



How many lumens is your city pushing OTF? [emoji1]


----------



## ste-zo

"I am in for the Sunwayman C21C"


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2WgTE9OKyg

Thank you.


----------



## Henk4U2

JoeSW said:


> This is a picture of the city I'm living in, taken from the ISS. Found this picture through http://www.citiesatnight.org/, which was created to study the problem of light pollution.



I guess, you are the one that is NW? :naughty:


----------



## JoeSW

Henk4U2 said:


> I guess, you are the one that is NW? :naughty:



LoL


----------



## mina

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C


----------



## tatasal

"I am in for the Sunwayman C21C"

...you don't know how strong you are, until being strong is your only choice...


----------



## gunga

"I am in for the Sunwayman C21C"

Those who rise the highest, have the farthest to fall...


http://hypster.guru/8283/celebrities-who-lost-their-looks/


----------



## ACruceSalus

Flashy808 said:
"-For those who are obsessed with security? Lol"

LOL, I like that but it more accurately illustrates someone who wants a false sense of security.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Haha yeah, it's such a flimsy chain.


----------



## Daba

Well, whatever...unsubscribed.


----------



## xxo

*"I am in for the Eneloop bundle"


*Thanks for another awesome contest!


----------



## thedoc007

Guys, remember, this forum is family-friendly. Please avoid inappropriate language or content. If in doubt, don't post it...there is plenty of "clean" material, especially since you can post on virtually any topic you like. Thank you!


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I am in for the Eneloop bundle

Thank you for the giveaway.


----------



## jinx626

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C.

Thank you!


----------



## Flashy808

ACruceSalus said:


> Flashy808 said:
> "-For those who are obsessed with security? Lol"
> 
> LOL, I like that but it more accurately illustrates someone who wants a false sense of security.





Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Haha yeah, it's such a flimsy chain.



Yeah just like there is no point having a hundred locks on your door when you can't be bothered to use them! :huh:


----------



## lightknot

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C

Heres a drunk cat to keep it interesting.


----------



## Eagles1181

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C

I am in for the Eneloop bundle


----------



## bdogps

Hello,

I have an Olight m3x triton 2014 edition and I use the 2 18650 in series. I use 2 olight 18650 3400 mAh and they both are the same age as well. The light did not turn on, so I went to charge my the batteries. Odd enough, one battery was at 3.8 volts(more than half of its power) while the other one was at 4.2(full power). So it safe to assume that is time to replace these batteries or there is something wrong with the torch? Thank you in advance.


----------



## gunga

Wrong thread bud.


----------



## potpot

Did you know that...






I am in for the Sunwayman C21C.


----------



## mourkon

Teacher: "Kids,what does the chicken give you?"
Student: "Meat!"
Teacher: "Very good! Now what does the pig give you?"
Student: "Bacon!"
Teacher: "Great! And what does the fat cow give you?"
Student: "Homework!"


I am in for the Sunwayman C21C.


----------



## lunas

bdogps said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an Olight m3x triton 2014 edition and I use the 2 18650 in series. I use 2 olight 18650 3400 mAh and they both are the same age as well. The light did not turn on, so I went to charge my the batteries. Odd enough, one battery was at 3.8 volts(more than half of its power) while the other one was at 4.2(full power). So it safe to assume that is time to replace these batteries or there is something wrong with the torch? Thank you in advance.


wrong thread but the answer is no it is the light itself that has a fault not the batteries. If the batteries voltage tests good then the only thing that could be wrong with the batteries is the amperage they can store and that health would be indicated by how long they last at a given draw.

I would check the ground plane then the switch and inspect both contacts for corrosion. Most aluminum lights use the body as a ground plane for the led if the above is all good the led or driver is at fault those get tricky to test as you will need to disassemble the light and use a multimeter to test if the driver is delivering voltage or if the led can pass voltage continuity testing on the led should tell you if the led is good if you switch it to check voltage and turn it to where it should be on that will tell you if the driver is good.


----------



## kst

I am in for the Sunwayman C21C, thanks Doc and MoldyOldy!

http://www.techspot.com/news/61745-nanoparticle-yolk-shell-battery-could-charge-mobile-devices.html

Some day a real product will appear from one of these articles on battery tech.

I am in for the Eneloop bundle.


----------



## thedoc007

Starting with the easiest one...there were only two entries for the switches. MJPIA, you have first choice...let me know which switch you want. 

Anybodysguess, the other one is yours. You can go ahead and PM me just your name/shipping address.

Thanks to MoldyOldy for the donations!


----------



## thedoc007

naked2, you are the winner of the Eneloops + charger. Please PM me with your name and shipping address at your earliest convenience.


----------



## Anybodysguess

Thank you MoldyOldy! I am currently studying to be in the IT field, and the switch will let me setup a test network with a couple of old computers to learn networking on.


----------



## thedoc007

lightknot, you are the randomly chosen winner of the C21C. I'll be sending you a PM shortly regarding your choice of 18650. 

If I don't hear from lightknot in a timely fashion, Chaitanya and YW84U are alternates.

MoldyOldy, thanks once again. Sorry for the delay, and I hope you are doing well!


----------



## gunga

Congrats guys!


----------



## Flashy808

Yeah Congrats to all those who won a Prize!
Love the variation in Prizes...
Thanks to MoldyOldy and thedoc007 for these opportunities.


----------



## mellowhead

Congrats winners! Thanks Doc and Moldy!


----------



## nofearek9

congrats. thanks for the giveaway(s)


----------



## lightknot

Thank you so much MoldyOldy, thedoc007, and all who made this GAW possible.
CPF is a wonderful place.
:grouphug:lovecpf


----------



## Henk4U2

Congratulations to the winners. Thanks for the giveaway.


----------



## Chaitanya

Congrats, looks like I will have to try my luck next time.


----------



## dealgrabber2002

congrats guys!


----------



## Kozy

Congrats winners! Thanks Doc and Moldy!


----------



## thedoc007

Still haven't heard from naked2 or MJPIA. You have until 2300 EST tonight to PM me with your name and shipping address, otherwise I will go with an alternate winner.


----------



## MJPIA

Sorry I didn't see this until now.
Sent a PM.
Thanks to the donators of the items and to you for organizing this!


----------



## naked2

Thanks Doc and all contributors! PM incoming.

I'm just now seeing this as well; since upgrading to Windows10, I haven't received CPF new post notifications. :shakehead


----------



## YW84U

Congrats to everyone that made the draw happen, and to the lucky winners! 

This forum and its members are nothing less than amazing
Cheers,
Tom


----------



## thedoc007

In no particular order: naked2, Anybodysguess, MJPIA, and lightknot, your packages are in the mail.

lightknot, PM to follow.


----------



## lightknot

Thanks again, MoldyOldy, You ROCK!


----------



## naked2

More power on the way! Thanks again!


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Thanks a bunch to Doc for hosting these and MoldyOldy for the generous donations!

Have a good bit of news: http://www.bbc.com/news/health-34043795


----------



## MJPIA

I received the Ethernet switch in the mail today as well as some other goodies in the box and once again thanks to Moldy for donating and Doc for taking the time to do these giveaways!
I'll put this stuff to good use!


----------



## naked2

Got my Eneloops with extra goodies as well today. I especially like the USB dongle light; it seems to have a built-in light sensor; very cool! Thanks again, and again!


----------



## lightknot

Light received with all kinds of extra goodies. Thank you ! MoldyOldy and Doc007, you guys absolutely rock! What a pleasant surprise. Carry on CPF, Carry on...


----------



## WarRaven

A couple of real swell guys.
+1


----------



## Anybodysguess

Thanks again Moldyoldy and Doc! Received switch, and some goodies, will make setting up the network in my new shop a breeze, and at 1GB/S may try setting up some thin client stations.


----------



## mellowhead

Anybodysguess said:


> Thanks again Moldyoldy and Doc! Received switch, and some goodies, will make setting up the network in my new shop a breeze, and at 1GB/S may try setting up some thin client stations.


CAT6 or better cables will help maximize on G-bit network speeds. It's surprising the difference good cables can make.


----------



## Anybodysguess

mellowhead said:


> CAT6 or better cables will help maximize on G-bit network speeds. It's surprising the difference good cables can make.


And the most surprising part is that the differences is only in the way the wires are twisted and shielded inside the cable!


----------



## tatasal

Doc and MoldyOldy, and to the other donors, thanks a lot. Your acts goes beyond a man's love for flashlights....


----------



## thedoc007

Happy to say we have another new contributor! So, next giveaway is live!

mjgsxr has offered up an extensively modded two D-cell Maglite. Most of the modding was done by vestureofblood. It has three output settings, L-M-H, with mode memory. It has been shortened to accept one 26650 cell, and will ship with a battery spacer for a secure fit. Light source is a neutral white XM-L LED. The reflector has a mild orange-peel texture, for a relatively floody beam profile (best for 100 meter range or less). You can charge a 26650 in the light using the included cables (small charge port for positive, magnetic negative on tailcap) and dummy cell. mjgsxr also installed a voltage monitor with LED indicator...starts off solid green, and goes to flashing red when charging is needed.

International entries are welcome...mjgsxr will ship directly to the winner. (Note: due to shipping regulations, a 26650 will NOT be included, you will need to pick one up on your own if you don't have one already.) *Your post must include "I'm in for the modded Maglite" to be eligible.* Winner will be determined by random draw at 2200 EST Wednesday, September 2. Winner can PM me or mjgsxr with name and shipping address to claim the prize. And as always, the rest of us would appreciate it if you included interesting content in your post also...a story, pic, video, or link...so that even those who may not participate will still find reading the thread enjoyable. Thanks!


----------



## jetjet28

I'm in for the modded Maglite... Love this thread, very appreciative to all those that make it happen!


----------



## naked2

Since I just won, I'll sit this one out; good luck everyone!


----------



## chuckhov

I'm in for the modded Maglite !

For those that are not familiar with this light, I summit the following:

http://asflashlights.com/en/custom-maglites/50-1280-lumen-maglite-d-shorty-26650-xm-l2-u4.html

It's a Maglight for people like me, that Love the Nostalgia, but Hate the old tech! - VOB doesn't mess around!


Thank You, and Thank You, mjgsxr and Doc for doing this!

-Chuck


----------



## nofearek9

*I'm in for the modded Maglite ,nice gift for plp outside us,thanks.*


----------



## moshow9

Not entering this one as I have 3 nicely modded Maglites (including one by Matt/vestureofblood), just wanted to say good luck on this one. This looks like a very sweet light and is going to make a happy person out of whomever wins. Matt does excellent mods and work, and that this is a collaboration makes this even more special. :twothumbs


----------



## jfong

I'm in for the modded Maglite. 

I'm curious to put a modern modded maglite side-by-side with an Magcharger with upgraded bulb.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

* "I'm in for the modded Maglite"
*I might even be able to convince a friend of mine that flashlights are awesome with this. 

Fun fact: Cat5e cables can support gigabit speeds. Cat6 cables are just actually built to handle it and are better shielded. 

Here's a neat story. Remember that doomed ET game? https://kutv.com/news/offbeat/sales-of-unearthed-atari-games-total-more-than-100000-08-30-2015


----------



## mellowhead

TheShadowGuy said:


> Fun fact: Cat5e cables can support gigabit speeds. Cat6 cables are just actually built to handle it and are better shielded.



Yeah, Cat5e can, but you tend to get much greater packet loss, especially over long distance runs. Might as well just stick with the good stuff - it's really not much more expensive.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'm in for the modded Maglite. I have only owned one Maglite, and when my granddaughter, son & daughter in law went camping I gave them several lights to borrow. My daughter in law said she always used to carry a big 4 D cell Maglite in her truck all the time as a persuader(I.e. Allow me to persuade you to leave me alone or you will regret it). So I popped in an LED and it is now hers. I have watched VOB's work with admiration and I have sat out a giveaway or two because I won so now seems a good time to jump back in. If your dog has stomach trouble, buy puréed pumpkin and substitute 10 % of their food with pumpkin. Also, a bite of barely cooked broccoli twice per week also helps. My youngest pup was sick for a week & a half and was waking me up 5 or 6 times per night. Thought I would pass along the info & maybe save someone the cost of a vet visit. A lot of web sites recommend mineral oil-this can kill your dog if aspirated into the lungs. If you really want to use an oil, a small amount of olive oil soaked into a piece of bread may be fed to the dog. If there is no improvement or your dog whines, scoots is in distress call your vet...


----------



## bigburly912

Im in for the modded maglite. Im a newb to all of this but I can certainly appreciate the nostalgia of a "rest-o-mod" so to speak. Now a story, last year in mid september I awoke to a screaming raccoon outside. I share about 3 acres of woods with these little guys and they become quite the nuisance but I still appreciate and respect them. Anyway, about 5am this coon was screaming wildly so I had to investigate. I had a rechargeable mining light at the time and I stood on the porching shining to see what was going on. I flashed the little stream in front of my house and to my horror and amazement a little kit had gotten stuck in the pool around a drainage ditch and was struggling to keep his head up. I grabbed some welding gloves and ran to the creek to see if I could help.Upon seeing me the little guy figured hed take a chance and kicked hard off the pipe in a backwards motion and I grabbed it and wrapped it in a towel. It literally wrapped up in thetowel and sat on my lap on the porch for hours warming up. Long story short I kept it in a kennel til night time and released it near its den tree. I have no doubt that the mother found it as she was a frequent visitor. Anyway, sorry for the long story but a giant coon was sitting on my porch last night and it reminded me of that morning. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## radiopej

That's a seriously impressive amount of modification. Congratulations to whoever gets it


----------



## Flashy808

"I'm in for the modded Maglite" :wave:

Try asking Siri: "Hey Siri, Give us a hint"
It comes up with a bunch of funny comments but it won't tell you anything that will disclose anything to do with iOS 9 or Apple's secrets no matter how hard you try. All it tells you is "I hear there's something big in the 9th of September" which is when the Apple Event is.

Funny one:





Thank You for this Awesome Opportunity! :twothumbs


----------



## lunas

*I'm in for the modded Maglite


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaZcyeJ-GBE


----------



## bdogps

I'm in for the modded Maglite

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33teK7L4DM4

Thank you!


----------



## lichan

I'm in for the modded Maglite. Much earlier in life, Maglites were the holy grail of expensive flashlights. I've only owned 1, a free gift given by my company at Christmas to all employees. It was a small single AAA light and was so poor that I took the battery for my cheap no-name aluminum early LED light. It was my EDC for years until I found BLF and I have a Lumapower Avenger RX All-in-1 coming. When it gets here I'll show it to the old mini Maglite.


----------



## xzel87

*I'm in for the modded Maglite
*
Wow, I can't miss this, a modded Maglite!....They are available to purchase here at some stores at a _*very premium price*_ and I could never justify the purchase (to the wife actually, if it was just me I'd get it in a heartbeat) of such a big ol' light and not too bright compared to LED lights.

__________________________________

So last night, after a hiatus for more than 3 years...returns the bird that deliberately knocks on my bedroom window at night. When it happened back then I got used to it (wasn't married with a kid then). It used to have a nest on the Mango tree branches just beside my bedroom window. Sometimes it brought the little birds with it on the window sill, pretty cute bunch actually.

However, for those of you that are not aware, for the Chinese, according to the Lunar Calendar, it's actually right smack in the middle of the hungry ghost month. For the Chinese and the people that has belief in this, this was a month where night time excursions are kept to a minimum and people usually stay home at night due to fears of meeting wandering spirits as it was in this month that the gates of hell (according to Chinese beliefs) open and the "hungry ghosts" wanders.

Needless to say it kinda scared the heck outta my wife with the bird knocking on the glass and she couldn't sleep properly. She's not Chinese but in my locale it's a very diverse community and people are aware of the traditions and beliefs of basically everyone else. Oh yeah, she's also a scaredy cat, totally weak for ghost stuff hahaha.

Had to scare away the bird a few times during the night, one time I used my light to see where it was perched on the tree after scaring it away from the window sill and lo and behold it had a nest there, couldn't see whether there were eggs due to the angle though.


----------



## Eagles1181

I'm in for the modded Maglight

**Will add interesting content when I am on my laptop.**


----------



## xxo

*

"I'm in for the modded Maglite" 


*Thanks for another great giveaway!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qbzb087JYW4


----------



## thedoc007

lunas, your name came up in the random draw! Please PM me or mjgsxr at your earliest convenience.

xzel87, jfong, you are alternates in case lunas does not respond in a timely manner.

Thanks to everyone who contributed something to the thread, and in particular to mjgsxr for this giveaway! Let's keep it going together.


----------



## xzel87

Grats lunas... post pictures when you get it :twothumbs


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations, Lunas!


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Congrats Lunas and a big thank you to Doc and mjgsxr for making this giveaway possible! 

Have a random xkcd comic: http://xkcd.com/1559/


----------



## bigburly912

Congrats Lunas!


----------



## gunga

Congrats!


----------



## lunas

Wow this is very much my style almost nothing i own is not customized in some way humm this will give me an excuse to add a 26650 to my battery rotation...


----------



## Flashy808

Congrats Lunas!


----------



## radiopej

I've been trying to mod some Sipik clones with varying levels of success. I put an old XM-L2 and a Nichia 219 in so far. Not bad, but I'm still learning how to do it more cleanly. I'm also considering testing out other drivers. Once I feel more confident in this, I'm going to make one or two to donate to the thread. Would that be OK or would it be considered too dangerous based on any risks since I'm about 0.0005% Vinh?


----------



## pelks

I haven't got a Modded Maglite Yet!!! 

"I'm in for the modded Maglite"


----------



## Korgath

I'm in for a modded maglite. What a beauty. Thanks.


----------



## gunga

Giveaway is done folks.


----------



## teacher

gunga said:


> Giveaway is done folks.



:thumbsup::goodjob:


----------



## lunas

Received the modded maglight today I am liking it a lot everything was done well. Very bright heavier than i imagined it might be. I cant help thinking about things to do to it to improve things more.

on the list 

Glass lens
reinforce wiring (black indicator lead snapped when i removed the bezel the first time.)
i am also thinking of coloring the area around the reflector black.


----------



## Double Barrel

lunas said:


> Received the modded maglight today I am liking it a lot everything was done well. Very bright heavier than i imagined it might be. I cant help thinking about things to do to it to improve things more.
> 
> on the list
> 
> Glass lens
> reinforce wiring (black indicator lead snapped when i removed the bezel the first time.)
> i am also thinking of coloring the area around the reflector black.



I'll take it! Thank you


----------



## radiopej

Double Barrel said:


> I'll take it! Thank you


A little excited there, I think. It's the winner of the last giveaway saying that he received it


----------



## Double Barrel

radiopej said:


> A little excited there, I think. It's the winner of the last giveaway saying that he received it



Lol..I'm just playing around. I have a mag I bought to mod, havent got around to it yet. So, I passed on this give-a-way...but he made it sound so good..lol. 
I keep up with what's going on here. It's my favorite thread.


----------



## lunas

I have had the light for some time now and have had chances to use it. And add some additions... Glass lens is still on its way.






Some rubber grips i had a 42mm gitd o-ring and a little bit of black sharpie to black out the dead space around the bezel and reflector. 

The light is really nice very wide floody beam produces a nice cone of light throw is about 100ft. 

I kinda wish this is how mag light made them.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Looks awesome, glad to see it!  So you are going to slap a new lens on?


----------



## lunas

yes it should be here tomorrow or at least trapped at my post office i got a glass one and one for my AAA mini mag led. the glass


----------



## bigburly912

Expecting some beam shots soon. Grats once avain


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live! 

An Olight SR51, with accessories, in a nice metal case. Comes with two Eagletac 3100 mAh 18650s, and six Surefire CR123s. The primaries are perfect if you want to store it in the car, or you can use the rechargeables if you are using it frequently. It comes with two separate carriers (one for each type) so you can swap them out very easily.





To be included in the drawing, your post must include "I am in for the Olight SR51". Please also include something interesting/funny/inspiring/educational in your post. Links, pictures, videos, stories, you name it - just want to keep things interesting for everyone reading the thread.

Everyone is welcome to participate in this giveaway...international entries will be included as well. I will draw a name at 2200 EST Sunday, October 4. Winner can PM me with shipping details at that time.

Since it has been a while, a reminder is in order. If you haven't read the first post in this thread, please do so before posting.

Good luck!


----------



## chuckhov

Good to see you Doc!

This is a really great Giveaway that you are doing here - Thanks!

I'm gonna sit on the sidelines for this, as I just got a new light this week that is in the same vain as this one.

Thanks again for all that you do!
-Chuck


----------



## srvctec

I am in for the Olight SR51

Thanks for the chance, doc! I don't own any throwers at all, so this looks like it would be a good entry level light into that segment.

Want to change the Velcro closure on your phone holster or whatever into a magnetic closure? Link to my thread over on EDCF on how to do just that.

http://edcforums.com/threads/velcro-turned-into-magnet-catches.131196/


----------



## radiopej

Thanks for the new opportunity, Doc!

I am in for the Olight SR51.






This image is of a bacterial aggregate community, stained with a Live/Dead kit and magnified x1000. We use the kit to see which cells are living and which are dead.

You can see here that the interior parts of the aggregate have died. These aggregates are made up of a mixed microbial community and the aggregate pictured is just visible to the naked eye. This may be due to nutrient flow and air exchange as normal, but we are trying to see where the cells providing energy are hiding in this mix.


----------



## WarRaven

I am in for the Olight SR51!

Thank you for a chance at a blaster Doc, you're a good soul doctor☺

I don't have much interesting but figure I've gone on at length about using lights in my cities river valley. 
In this picture, is a bridge we call the High level bridge, or 9st.
It's very old, use to run full freight trains across the top until the early sixties, now a antique Chinese tram runs across in summer months as a tour.
The level below it is vehicle traffic, two lanes, one direction.
They switched it the year I started driving, maybe not legally though☺
It connected to a road downtown that had a tunnel that ran under more crossing train tracks, it was called the rat hole, many a races were held in there, obviously many crashes too. They filled it in, close to twenty years ago, was unneeded and flooded every bad storm.

Some local Groups raised I think it was around a million to light this bridge in LED that can be controlled. It's quite neat looking.
Seasonal colours, and cities team colours etc.

The valley it spans across is large but this is one of the narrower sections.




Other places it's a kilometer or much better across.

And under it lays one of the largest living green spaces in any city in North America..its a wild forest basically that runs through the middle of city, large, wide and deep.
So we get moose, deer, wolves, cougars, coyotes, bison, bears, and beavers obviously wander in at times too, they then take feeder ravines, into deeper parts of city and wind up in suburbs or downtown. 

We get cold winters like other northern climates, with wind chills that'll freeze your eyes open if you don't blink fast enough. My man cave, is my garage, where I fiddle and tinker, heated by a little heater.

Yes, I am Canadian, and that is Edmonton I call home.
Hope I didn't bore anyone to death,
Have a great one at any rate.☺


----------



## tatasal

I am in for the Olight SR51

Your generosity and perseverance are an inspiration to this virtual community.


----------



## PapaLumen

Is this one US only? It looks like quite a big case.. thanks.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I am in for the Olight SR51. Thanks Doc, I have been away for a while, thankful for the times I have won and glad to give someone else a shot.
Today, in the little town of Roseberg Oregon, where I grew up as a boy, someone opened fire at the Umpqua Communiy College. He told people to state their religion, then opened fire.13 dead, twenty wounded. It grieves me to think of such a tragedy in such a beautiful town, known for its fishing & hunting and great people. Please say a prayer for my sleepy hometown.


----------



## xzel87

I am in for the Olight SR51


So was queuing for popcorn and drinks at the local cinema the other day when I saw this:-





Errors aside. This would've been awkward in a hospital setting


----------



## naked2

I am in for the Olight SR51 

Thanks, Doc, for another VERY generous giveaway. I've always wanted a light like this, but could never afford one. A lot of people that couldn't otherwise obtain one, now have some awesome lights, thanks to you and others here!


----------



## Flashy808

"I am in for the Olight SR51"

Thanks for the Giveaway Doc! :thumbsup: & for your Time and Generousity!!






Best Doctor around indeed .


----------



## KeepingItLight

I am in for the Olight SR51

Here is a 5-star performance of Gershwin's "Summertime." Not only do singers LeAnn Rimes and Joss Stone deliver great performances, they also give the guitar player room to show his stuff in the intro and middle section. Hook up your good speakers/buds for this one!



Thanks, Doc, for another fine giveaway.


----------



## desmobob

I am in for the Olight SR51.

Thanks for the great give-away! Very nice....

Here's an interesting fungus I found on a backpack bowhunting trip a few years ago. Turns out they are edible, delicious, and pretty much impossible to mistake for something poisonous. The Bear's Head Tooth or Lion's Mane mushroom:




I tried one and the texture and taste was sort of like very tender lobster meat. 

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## Bigwilly

I am in for the Olight SR51.

Zombies are real. Lol. Or at least my city is prepared.


----------



## lichan

I am in for the Olight SR51. Thanks, Doc, for the great giveaway!

This year marks the 100th anniversary of Einstein publishing his General Theory of Relativity which, along with the Special Theory published some 10 years earlier, changed our view of reality. Not bad for a theory that has been shown to be incorrect (or at least incomplete.) It and the other great theory of modern physics, Quantum Theory, do not play nicely together when both are applied to gravity in the particle world. (a simplification of the actual situation.) So, Happy 100th Birthday year, General Relativity! Over 60 years after his death, Einstein is still the icon of intelligence and genius!


----------



## gunga

Hi Doc. Nice to see you back! Is this a world wide giveaway?


----------



## jetjet28

I am in for the Olight SR51.
Great giveaways, thanks for the chance! This pic cracks me up!!!


----------



## thedoc007

Yes, everyone is welcome to try for this giveaway, domestic or international.


----------



## xxo

*
"I am in for the Olight SR51"

*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Zlzin6PIo8


----------



## TheShadowGuy

I am in for the Olight SR51. Good to see the thread lives. 

I just got my Olight S1 in the mail a couple days ago. It's so tiny! It's shorter but wider than my Thrunite Ti3, and outputs a wide hotspot. The timer seems to work great and can function with the moonlight mode, which could come in handy! The magnet in the tailcap is decently strong, so I've been sticking it everywhere- steel folding chairs, the chain on my rear view mirror in my car, joists in the walls, a towel rack, you name it. It holds up pretty well even with high humidity, and when on a solid metal surface a small knock probably won't make it fall. The UI takes some getting used to, but remembering to turn it on moonlight before putting it away helps because of the mode memory. I may have blinded myself once after forgetting about the mode memory... >.> 
Overall it's a great little light with useful features and modes in an amazingly small package!


----------



## SA Condor

I am in for the Olight SR51

It is widely believed in Bolivia that when the temperature drops that the Internet slows down too!! It cracks me up every time I hear it. That being said, the Internet in Bolivia is horendously slow and VERY expensive.


----------



## rpm00

I am in for the Olight SR51

Q: Why do programmers always mix up Halloween and Christmas?

A: Because Oct 31 == Dec 25!


----------



## Double Barrel

I am in for the Olight SR51
Old Flashlight joke:

Two men are in a mental institution. One says to the other, "Tonight's the 
night; I'm breaking outta this joint!"

"An just how you gonna do that, Winford?" 

Beauford replies, "I got me a flashlight!" 

"An just how's that gonna get us outta here Winford?"

"Easy. You just shine the flashlight at the top of the wall, and I'll climb 
up the beam! Then toss me the flashlight, and I'll shine it down so you can 
climb up after me!" 

After some deep thought Beauford says, "Whaddaya think, I'm crazy? I'll get 
halfway up the beam and you'll shut off the flashlight!"


----------



## Chaitanya

I am in for the Olight SR51.


Last time I missed by little, also as always the lights I own are used for Searching and photographing reptiles and amphibians at night. With SR51 I might be able to use it for searching wolves, hyenas and foxes at night. Here is one example of how lights are being used to photograph, and document the breeding behaviour of critically endangered Tiger Toad(Xanthophryne tigerina) from western ghats. 



DSC_0764 by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr


----------



## sandalian

I am in for the Olight SR51, thanks for the chance!

I got this video from a friend, a funny video showing how a toddler understanding adult's instruction )


----------



## scwood

"I am in for the Olight SR51" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-X4SODtiHQI Thought everyone would like this. Thanks to our military!


----------



## H-Man

"I am in for the Olight SR51" 

And here we have this speech at rush's induction to the rock and roll hall of fame: https://youtu.be/RTAqCEPMHEg?t=13m7s


----------



## Strintguy

I am in for the Olight SR51. 
I emigrated from the USA to Australia a few years ago. I was injured recently and didn't look at the news for a few weeks. When I got back to it, I realized that this whole "Donald Trump" thing isn't a joke after all. What a shock...


----------



## Henk4U2

I am in for the Olight SR51
What I want to show you is the French version of going down Niagara falls in a barrel. It's trying to drive as fast as possible around the centre of Paris on the "Route Periferique", a 22 mile 360 degree bypass. A young man (nickname The Black Prince) did it under 10 minutes on a 140 hp motorcycle with an average speed of 110 mph, not in the middle of the night, but in morning traffic. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cH1-tieh9rA This is part of a German TV documentary wit the catching sub-title: "nur der Tod fährt schneller" roughly translated: only death drives faster.


----------



## bigburly912

I am in for the olight sr51.
Sometimes, too much traction is a bad thing!
http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=bs2S9Zap3NY


----------



## AmericanEDC

I am in for the Olight SR51. Thank you for the chance. 

A very big deal for lenders: Effective yesterday, Saturday, October 3 all of the paperwork people in the USA were required to be given for the purchase or refinance of a home has gone away, or completely changed. No more Good Faith Estimate or Truth in Lending statement (GFE and TIL) and no more HUD-1 Settlement Statement. All of that cryptic, mismatching nonsense is GONE, replaced with 2 documents that will now match up almost identically from the beginning of application to final closing. Called TRID for TILA-RESPA Integrated Disclosures it's now the law of the land and actually a pretty big deal in the United States.

The new documents are called Loan Estimate (LE) given within 3 days of application and the Closing Disclosure (CD) which now must be FINAL and provided 3 days prior to consummation of loan. So it's sort of a pre-closing for lenders now. 

So, when shopping for a mortgage in the U.S.A. dont ask for a GFE anymore from the lender! 

http://www.npr.org/2015/10/02/44534...t-homeowners-by-changing-mortgage-application


----------



## recDNA

I am in for the Olight SR51
Thanks Doc!

How can you tell a male chromosome from a female chromosome?





Pull down its "genes".

I have been using this one for over 30 years of teaching. I just can't help myself.


----------



## J-mosh

I am in for the Olight SR51. 
Thanks for the giveaway. 

Something interesting. 
Did you know bubble wrap was invented in 1957 by 2 guys trying to make 3d wallpaper? Made crappy wallpaper but was great for packing. Just thought that might be something different. Lol


----------



## Roxxolid

I am in for the Olight SR51.

I have a Fenix PD35 and gave a Thrunite TN14 to my girlfriend, plus an Armytek to my buddy. I'd like to have a thrower for searching for my dog when he runs away. Lol


----------



## Roxxolid

https://youtu.be/HgC9Z3uzPgY


----------



## takegure

I am in for the Olight SR51.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SuaxfNbFOg


----------



## Roxxolid

https://player.vimeo.com/video/135489072

My friends band, checked email right after I posted. Would love for everyone to see them. Black Keys Influenced  The drummer is the son of The Wailers drummer.


----------



## Roxxolid

<iframe src="https://player.vimeo.com/video/135489072" width="500" height="281" frameborder="0" webkitallowfullscreen mozallowfullscreen allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## martinaee

I am in for the Olight SR51

Thanks as always for doing this. Your generosity is unreal bud!

------------------------------------------------------------

This talk-box cover for a Daft Punk song is pretty awesome. I like Daft Punk, but I feel they have been a little heavy handed in the past for "sampling" other songs without truly giving credit where due. I guess that can be said for a lot of musicians these days though.


----------



## gunga

"I am in for the Olight SR51" 

I'm a traveller so these crack me up. 

http://worlderz.com/17-most-ridiculous-holiday-complaints-people-have-made/


----------



## thedoc007

Everyone, I apologize for the delay. Was wiped last night...completely forgot to do the drawing until this morning.

SA Condor, your name came up! Please PM me with name/shipping info at your earliest convenience. Also include your e-mail if you want tracking updates from USPS.

lichan, Chaitanya, you are alternates if case he does not respond in a timely fashion.


----------



## srvctec

Congrats SA Condor!


----------



## Bigwilly

SA Condor you Sir are on a winning streak. Can you recommend some numbers to play in tonight's lottery? Lol. Just kidding. Congratulations. And thanks thedoc007 for an awesome prize.


----------



## Kozy

Congrats SA Condor! :twothumbs
And thanks thedoc007 :buddies:


----------



## Henk4U2

Congratulations SA Condor!


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations SA Condor!


----------



## KeepingItLight

Thanks, Doc, for another fine giveaway. 

Congratulations to the winner, SA Condor.


----------



## SA Condor

Thanks Doc! PM sent. And thanks to everyone else for the congrats


----------



## Bigwilly

SA Condor said:


> Thanks Doc! PM sent. And thanks to everyone else for the congrats


I'm waiting for those lotto numbers bro. LOL


----------



## SA Condor

Bigwilly said:


> I'm waiting for those lotto numbers bro. LOL



lol! Honestly, before CPF I've never won in ANY giveaway!!!


----------



## Bigwilly

SA Condor said:


> lol! Honestly, before CPF I've never won in ANY giveaway!!!


Well congrats you're 3 for 3. That's awesome. Have you received any more lights? or heard anything about the one you're having a problem with?


----------



## SA Condor

Bigwilly said:


> Well congrats you're 3 for 3. That's awesome. Have you received any more lights? or heard anything about the one you're having a problem with?



Nothing else has arrived  I've returned the problematic light and am exchanging it for an SL2c


----------



## Bigwilly

SA Condor said:


> Nothing else has arrived  I've returned the problematic light and am exchanging it for an SL2c



Well hopefully very soon then.


----------



## SA Condor

Bigwilly said:


> Well hopefully very soon then.



I'm going to check the PO shortly. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Flashy808

Congrats SA Condor on this great win from the Doc! [emoji2]


----------



## sandalian

Congratz SA Condor! :twothumbs


----------



## jpil

Congratulations SA Condor!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

ZombieBob is offering up a FourSevens S18. This giveaway is for the light only...no accessories, packaging, or cells included. It takes 6xCR123 or 6xRCR123. The light is in excellent shape.

selfbuilt's review thread for the light is here, if you need to read up. :thumbsup:

To be included in the drawing, your post must include "I am in for the FourSevens S18". Please also include something interesting/funny/inspiring/educational in your post. Links, pictures, videos, stories, you name it - just want to keep things interesting for everyone reading the thread.

Only domestic (USA) entries this time please. I will draw a name at 2300 EST Tuesday, October 20. Winner can PM me or ZombieBob with shipping details at that time.

Thanks to ZombieBob for the generous donation, and good luck!


----------



## radiopej

Doc, do you mean FourSevens or did Olight make another one?


----------



## thedoc007

radiopej said:


> Doc, do you mean FourSevens or did Olight make another one?



Heh, got me. I heard the (S18) name, searched for Olight S18, and selfbuilt's CPF review came up first. I somehow missed the fact that is was actually a FourSevens product. Corrected now - thanks!


----------



## naked2

Well, I guess I'm #1! "I am in for the FourSevens S18"


One of my favorite quotes:
"I like to see a man proud of the place in which he lives. I like to see a man live so that his place will be proud of him."
Abraham Lincoln

Abe would be ashamed of me if he could see how dirty my house is right now.


----------



## Bigwilly

I am in for the FourSevens S18.


----------



## jonathan.eric

I'm in for the FourSevens S18


"When anyone ask me how I can best describe my experiences in nearly 40 years at sea, I merely say, uneventful. Of course, there have been winter gales and storms and fog and the like, but in all my experience I have never been in any accident of any sort worth speaking about. I have seen but one vessel in distress in all my years at sea- a brig, the crew of which were taken off in a small boat in charge of my third officer. I never saw a wreck and have never been wrecked, nor was I in any predicament that threatened to end in disaster of any sort. You see, I am not very good material for a story."

-Captain Edward John Smith (1907)


----------



## jetjet28

I'm in for the FourSevens S18


----------



## recDNA

I'm in for the Foursevens S18

"Two little mice fell into a bucket of cream. The first mouse quickly gave up and drowned, but the second mouse, he struggled so hard that he eventually churned that cream into butter and he walked out. Amen." 

From the movie Catch Me If You Can


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I already have an S-18 so I will sit this one out, but it is an awesome light, but very, very BIG!


----------



## mk2rocco

I'm in for the Foursevens S18

Here is a cool picture of a Western Scrub Jay I took at work. I was so surprised to that I caught it flying by because I was only taking a picture every 1 min on my gopro.







It also pooped all over my camera :shakehead


----------



## lichan

I'm in for the Foursevens S18.

You can fool 100% of the people 24% of the time, and 14% of the people 100% the time, but you cannot fool 100% of the people 100% the time.
- Attributed to Abraham Lincoln after he walked six miles to mistakenly borrow a business math book instead of a law book.


----------



## gunga

It's a nice light. It's a huge light. 

I'm not in.


----------



## Chaitanya

I'm in for the Foursevens S18

I was twice unlucky before, hopefully third times the charm.


----------



## sandalian

Good luck for all participants. :candle:
To increase your chances, I'll opt-out from this giveaway because the light is way too big


----------



## KeepingItLight

Here's a shout out to ZombieBob! The *FourSevens S18* is a powerful flashlight, with more throw than anything I own. Bob's gift is quite generous. The S18 listed for $250 USD back in 2011. 

I am going to sit this one out, however, because I am wary of committing to a battery that I am not using in any of my other flashlights.




radiopej said:


> Doc, do you mean FourSevens or did Olight make another one?



One of my pet peeves is that most messages at CPF list the model number of a flashlight, without providing its maker. So you see *S10*, for instance, rather than *Olight S10*.

This makes it very hard for newbies (like me) to follow the discussion. This time, even an expert like the Doc got fooled. I am getting the hang of it now, but for the longest time, I had to use a search engine to lookup just about every flashlight model number I encountered. In the example above, I would search for *flashlight S10* to be reminded that Olight is the manufacturer. That’s quite a bit of work.

Given the informal nature of the forum, and the general expertise of most members, it is natural to omit the manufacturer. I don’t blame posters. But the practice does tend to close off CPF to outsiders. If not snobbish, it is cliquish. 

In my posts, therefore, I like to give the full make and model for a flashlight the first time I mention it. Of late, I also use boldface, as I did above with the models from Foursevens and Olight. I also include version or tint information when that is part of a flashlight’s full name. For the neutral-white, version-2 edition of the 2xAA ThruNite Archer, for instance, I write *ThruNite Archer 2A V2 NW*. That way, any reader can easily determine the exact Archer model I talking about. In subsequent references to a flashlight (in the same post), I use the briefer model numbers or names (without boldface).

Thanks again, to ZombieBob and the Doc.


----------



## martinaee

Hey guys! I see it take the small 16340 cells, but are there any 16mm x 650mm size lithium ion cells (aka basically 18650 size) that it can take? Or is it designed to need more voltage and use 6 cells always?


----------



## naked2

It *WILL NOT* run with 3x 17670s (per Selfbuilt's review), and for that reason, I'm throwing my hat OUT of the ring. In other words, "I am out for the FourSevens S18"

Good luck, everyone, and thanks to ZombieBob and Doc.


----------



## martinaee

I am in for the FourSevens S18

Taken a couple years ago, but it seems appropriate for the beautiful (and cold) fall weather now.


----------



## thedoc007

I just remembered I was supposed to pick a name this morning. Not a good time at the moment, so you guys have one last chance! Will do the drawing at 2300 EST tonight instead.


----------



## wacbzz

Very cool! Thanks for the chance.

I am in for the FourSevens S18.

From one of the greatest fatalists of time comes one of my favorite sayings:
_
Live each day as if you're life had just begun.
_-Goethe


----------



## thedoc007

wacbzz, your name came up first. Please PM me or ZombieBob with your name/shipping address at your earliest convenience.

martinaee and Bigwilly are alternates, should wacbzz not respond in a timely fashion.

Again, thanks to ZombieBob for the generous donation!


----------



## Bigwilly

Cool third place! Almost won. Lol. Congrats to Wacbzz and thanks to Zombiebob and thedoc007 for the contest.


----------



## wacbzz

Wow...I'm shocked - and thankful at the same time. Hopefully, my 6 year old daughter will get used to lugging this thing around; I want to teach her the appropriateness of the "one is none" concept :devil: 

A ton of thanks to thedoc007 and ZombieBob.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations wacbzz!


----------



## Flashy808

Congrats wacbzz. Unfortunate that it was US only... But good job!


----------



## mk2rocco

Congrats! This is the first time I've read though this thread. CPF is such a cool place.


----------



## bdogps

Congrats and thanks everyone who donates and thanks doc for organising it.


----------



## martinaee

wacbzz said:


> Wow...I'm shocked - and thankful at the same time. Hopefully, my 6 year old daughter will get used to lugging this thing around; I want to teach her the appropriateness of the "one is none" concept :devil:
> 
> A ton of thanks to thedoc007 and ZombieBob.



More like one is a very big powerful one in this case


----------



## wacbzz

So I've had the S18 for a couple of days now...first, thanks again to ZombieBob and thedoc007 for the giveaway. Seeing a photo of Selfbuilt holding the light in _his _hand didn't really prepare me for how big the light would be holding it in _my_ hand! Depending on the glove, I wear either a large or extra large so I have a bigger than average hand, but wow! 

After that initial impression wore off, I loaded the light up with the six 123 batteries and lit up my entire back yard - and the house behind mine! Spectacular for sure and while there are now quite a few 1000+ lumen lights in a much smaller form factor, this is still an impressive flashlight. Much like other reviewers of the light (from when it originally debuted), the only downside I see is having to use so many primary batteries to power this behemoth. Yeah, yeah, I know - I can use six 16340 recharable batteries but with the really, _really _short runtime on those, for me, it makes zero sense (though now typing that out, I wonder exactly when I'm going to really be using that Moby **** for longer than a few seconds at a time anyway?). Perhaps I should send Vinh a PM...:devil:


----------



## ZombieBob

Cool, wacbzz! Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## TheShadowGuy

I'd be willing to bet that light would be fantastic for modding! If you do send it to Vinh you will have to let us know!


----------



## bigburly912

Hello all, I was recently sent a remote pressure switch for a c8 or c2 style light accidentally by an online retailer. I do no need it so I will post it here.

Ultrafire C8 and other models who use same metal moulding case as follows,
Ultrafire C8-Q5 C8-R5 C8-T6 504B
SuperFire C8-Q5 C8-R5 C8-T6 504B
Trustfire C8 this is what they told me it will fit. If there is any interest keep this is in the spirit of the thread! If there is no interest I will just throw it in the parts box or buy a light to fit it.


----------



## KeepingItLight

Bigburly912 said:


> Hello all, I was recently sent a remote pressure switch for a c8 or c2 style light accidentally by an online retailer. I do no need it so I will post it here.



I don't need a remote switch, but I am stoked to see you offering this as a giveaway.

Have you put any rules on this? First-come-first-served? Pick a number between 1 and 1000? The number of your post is your number? Date when this giveaway ends?


----------



## bigburly912

I will give it til Wednesday to see if it garners any interest. However many entries there are I will use a random generator to get the winning number. IE if you want to enter you would be #1. If there isnt much interest (IE. less than 5 people) I will just give it to the first person who was interested. :thumbsup:


----------



## bigburly912

No interest. If anyone wants it just shoot me a pm


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

I've not been too active on this forum lately because i've been quite busy but this always was one of my favorite topics. It's always just pure generosity here, no hidden agenda's or whatever kind of bs. So it's sad to see no giveaways for over 2 months! 
Only one thing can change that I suppose!

So here's a PD35vn up for grabs, it's just a "normal" one, it has a dedomed led, it has the Premium Dedome Tint option. It's a very warm beam, obviously it has a significantly smaller spot than a normal PD35 and throws a nice bit further. 

*INCLUDE: "I'll take the PD35vn" in your post in order to be entered in this giveaway!

*Giveaway ends Sunday 3rd January 2016 20:00 GMT Anyone can enter. No battery included!


----------



## gunga

USA only or Worldwide?


----------



## Sledgestone

Nice to see this thread up and running again! 

I'll take the PD35vn!


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Just changed it because I forgot to add, it's worldwide. I'm located in the Netherlands so only shipping to the EU would exclude too many people.


----------



## desmobob

Thanks for giving new life to the thread! 
I'll take the PD35vn

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## gunga

We're back! I'll take the PD35vn!
I'll see if I can dig something up to contribute.


----------



## Ryp

I'll take the PD35vn

Thanks for the give-away! This would be perfect since I lost my P12.


----------



## tatasal

I'll take the PD35vn

Big thanks for the kind gesture this Christmas season...


----------



## Bigwilly

I'll take the PD35vn

Thanks for tye the GAW


----------



## Megaphobema

I'll take the PD35vn

I'd love for my 8-year-old daughter and me to be able to each carry a light when we go out exploring together at night.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I'll take the PD35vn. Thanks for keeping the generosity alive...


----------



## Delta1067

*"I'll take the PD35vn" 

Thanks!*


----------



## naked2

Merry Christmas and a Happy New year to all of CPF!

*"I'll take the PD35vn"*


----------



## mellowhead

I'll take the PD35vn

Thanks for the generous giveaway!


----------



## radiopej

Merry Christmas, all!

Thanks to MLA for the donation


----------



## Happpyfeet

*"I'll take the PD35vn" 

Thanks MLA for donating! 

Missed this thread -- Merry Christmas to everyone! *


----------



## HorizontalHunter

Thank you for your generosity. :twothumbs
It is a great way to kick off the new year.


"I'll take the PD35vn"

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## eraursls1984

I was just thinking the other day about this thread and was thinking of putting up a SRK I got from Vinh on here after the holidays. Thanks for reviving this thread. 

I'll take the PD35vn


----------



## kst

I'll take the PD35vn.
Wishing all a Happy and healthy New Year ahead!


----------



## jonathan.eric

I'll take the PD35vn.

Thank you.


----------



## Nitetime

I have no Fenix lights in my small collection. 
I'll take the PD35vn. [emoji363]


----------



## jetjet28

I'll take the PD35vn. Great to see another giveaway!


----------



## Strintguy

"I'll take the PD35vn"
Thanks


----------



## ACruceSalus

*I'll take the PD35vn

Thanks for this chance to own a vn.
*


----------



## mk2rocco

I'll take the PD35vn

Looks like a great light!


----------



## Dubripper

That's an amazing light to have a chance for honestly. Mines a bit bulky for an edc, but nothing else I have is as bright. I guess I'll take the PD35vn !


----------



## Pegaso

Awesome give away. Thanks for the opportunity. 

I'll take the PD35vn


----------



## chadvone

*I'll take the PD35vn. Didn't know this thread existed.*


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I'll take the PD35vn.

Happy holidays


----------



## Beamhead

Nice giveaway, Happy New Year!


----------



## chuckhov

I'll take the PD35vn !

Very nice of you - Thank you!
-Chuck


----------



## miyagi

*"I'll take the PD35vn". We need more people like you in this world. Peace!*


----------



## bdogps

"I'll take the PD35vn" 

Thank you for your generosity and keeping this thread alive!


----------



## xelario

I'll take the PD35vn.


----------



## Henk4U2

I'll take the PD35vn.
Once more an amazing light for a GAW. I almost owned a Vinh light but something came in between (out of stock).
Hopefully I can save you some shipping cost  I even come and get the light myself, because the postal service takes great pride in squashing every box I get in the mail.


----------



## Matchoo

*I'll take the PD35vn
Fantastic!*


----------



## SG Hall

Wow, that's really generous. Well done you! 

I'll take the PD35vn.

Thanks for the donation, happy new year to you.


----------



## Kozy

I'll take the PD35vn
Thanks for the opportunity.:twothumbs
Happy New Year!


----------



## buds224

*"I'll take the PD35vn"

*Thank you and have a Happy New Year!


----------



## timbo114

*"I'll take the PD35vn"
I own zero vn lights thus far - I know he does amazing work.
Thanks*


----------



## dragonhaertt

"I'll take the PD35vn"
Thanks for the generosity! I live in The Netherlands as well, we should meet up some day 

And to keep the feel of the thread alive; here is an interesting video about those flickering LED's in fake candles. Turns out they work on the same chips as those music birthday cards!



PS: Interesting time to post, shouldn't you be in bed by that time?


----------



## tiuro

I'll take the PD35vn

I'm a newbie on forum. Nice community here ;-)

BTW. I've just ordered TM16. Today I'm wondering that TM06S maybe would be better for me ;-) 
But of course I'm very excited and I'm waiting for TM16. It wille take few weeks to arrive!


----------



## Ronnie.Light

*I'll take the PD35vn*


----------



## mm1987

I'll take the PD35vn.

I have no fenix light and I always wanted a vn light, so thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## rpm00

I'll take the PD35vn

What a generous giveaway in the holiday spirit! 

Hope you had a great holiday in the Netherlands!


----------



## jfong

Thanks for the giveaway!

"I'll take the PD35vn"


----------



## peabody

I'll take the PD35vn
Heck yeah man, thanks so much for your generous gift to the forum.


----------



## light-modder

I'll take the PD35vn

It's awesome to see another giveaway, and what a great light to start it off with, or so I've heard, I don't have a Vihn light... Yet


----------



## ven

Awesome give away Me+Light=Addiction :bow:

Good luck everyone and also glad its back up and running:thumbsup:


----------



## Dubripper

Tiuro- the tm06s is the perfect light for me, and I use mine every day of my life in the farm. I would consider it! Hope you enjoy the tm16!


----------



## Curator

I'll take the PD35vn


----------



## RNLAF

I'll take the PD35vn. Ik neem de PD35vn graag van je over :twothumbs
Super giveaway, somebody will be pretty happy with this one!


----------



## Chaitanya

I'll take the PD35vn.

Twice in the past I was the runner up so hoping 3rd times the charm for me. Also have a happy new year to everyone.


----------



## lichan

I'll take the PD35vn. Thanks for the opportunity to enter your generous giveaway and "Happy New Year" to everyone.


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Cool to see all these positive replies! Thanks for all the happy new years wishes, a Happy New Year to you all too! A lot more interest than I expected, which sucks because now I have to dissapoint so many people :mecry:


----------



## xxo

* "I'll take the PD35vn"

Thanks for the Give Away and Happy New Year!
*


----------



## MAD777

Very generous of you! All Vinh's lights are special. 
I'll take the PD35vn and have a Happy New Year!


----------



## Brett H

WOW! God bless your generosity! 

*"I'll take the PD35vn" *


----------



## waxing twilight

Wow that's awesome of you, me+light=addiction! I was just thinking that I could use more throw than my sc52 provides. I'll take the PD35vn, for a chance at it. Have a great new year!


----------



## anjari_br

*"I'll take the PD35vn"

Thank you!!!*


----------



## Zemapeli

*I'll take the PD35vn!
That would make a great EDC light. I am somewhat new here, thanks for the chance!*


----------



## martinaee

I'll take the PD35vn

Thanks for doing this! Hope everyone had a good holiday and have a good new year!


----------



## LetThereBeLight!

*"I'll take the PD35vn".

Thank you, sir, for your generous contribution.*


----------



## thedodgedud

I'll take the pd35vn!


----------



## Flashy808

I'll take the PD35vn

Thank you MLA for your Generosity and heart in this giveaway!! 
Merry Christmas & Happy New Year


----------



## Oliverstubbs

i'll take the pd35vn 

merry Christmas and happy new year to all!


----------



## recDNA

I'll take the PD35vn. Thanks for the kind contribution!


----------



## Lumiture

I'll take the PD35vn.

Have a happy new year!


----------



## N2PYS

I'll take the PD35VN 

It will make a brilliant edition to my powerchair.

Happy Holidays Everyone!!


----------



## jabe1

I'll take the PD35vn.

Happy new year!


----------



## stephenk

I'll take the PD35vn.
Thanks for your kind generosity, enjoy the good karma!


----------



## potpot

I'll take the PD35vn.

Happy new year to everyone!


----------



## cullen.salisbury

I wish i could have a PD35vn. I have been real really wanting that light and just to have some one with a lot of talent and smarts to give it away to me i would charish it but its probably to late some day some day 

Thank you for the chance to think i could get my hands on it


----------



## yavinbase

It's great to see this thread back again. To keep the spirit of the thread:
A clip from a very good Christmas episode of the Twilight Zone:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTu06Wjnd_M

Vinh's lights are awesome. I always have a place for one more.

I'll take the PD35vn.


----------



## discopanda

What a lovely place this is. I think I'll stay 

I'll take the PD35vn.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Welcome to CPF, discopanda, oliverstubbs, and everyone else new here! 
Happy new year to all, and thanks for the giveaway!
"I'll take the PD35vn."


----------



## rjhooper

Happy New Year to all Flashers!:wave:

*"I'll take the PD35vn"*


----------



## bigburly912

"I'll take the pd35vn"

thanks for for the opportunity!


----------



## Korgath

I'll take the PD35vn. Cheers and thanks.


----------



## crossfired

I'll take the PD35VN.

Happy New Year to all


----------



## YW84U

*I'll take the PD35vn

*Thanks so much *Me+Light=Addiction* for your kindness, and Good Luck and Happy New Year to everyone here @ CPF!


----------



## VNguyen

I'll take the pd35vn


----------



## wedlpine

*"I'll take the PD35vn"*


----------



## Bruno28

I would love the PD35VN. Thanks for the giveaway and happy new year 


I'll take the PD35vn


----------



## DonOlt

Wow just stumbled upon this. You are giving away a PD35VN! Someone is going to be so happy!
Thanks for the opportunity and a happy new year! "I'll take the PD35vn"


----------



## dobermann100

*I*'ll take the PD35vn

Thanks for the opportunity, and a blessed and healthy year ahead for all!!


----------



## ahmetbozkurt

I'm in for the modded Maglite


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

desmobob said:


> Thanks for giving new life to the thread!
> I'll take the PD35vn
> 
> Take it easy,
> Bob



Giveaway ended, wrote down all names and gave them a number 1 through 77 then chose a random number with a number generator. Number 2 came out first and that is you *desmobob. *PM me your address desmobob and i'll get the light out to you asap. I have a number 2 and 3 ready if you fail to respond in a timely manner.


----------



## MAD777

Congratulations desmobob!


----------



## bdogps

Congrats bob and thanks Me+Light=Addiction for the give away.


----------



## dragonhaertt

Grats desmobob!
Would have loved to own a Vinh light, maybe I'll have money to buy one one day


----------



## mellowhead

Nice desmobob! Congrats! Hope you enjoy your new light!


----------



## HorizontalHunter

Congratulations Desmobob and kudos to Me+Light=Addiction.

Bob


----------



## ACruceSalus

Thanks Me+Light=Addiction for the great giveaway and excitement. It's nice Desmobob that you won.


----------



## Henk4U2

Congratulations Desmobob and thanks to Me+Light=Addiction for the opportunity.


----------



## desmobob

Thanks! This is a first-time win and a great way to start the new year... I appreciate it!

I'll PM my contact info.

Thanks again,
Bob


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

PM received and answered. 

Hope you like the light desmobob!

I'm glad I could contribute something to the thread, if someone else feels the sudden need to do a giveaway don't hold back


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations desmobob!


----------



## Kozy

Congrats desmobob! :buddies:


----------



## desmobob

Thanks, everyone!

I felt very lucky to be the winner and now I feel honored by all your congratulations; embarrassed, even! I hope each of you get a chance to be as lucky as I was.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## thedoc007

Me+Light=Addiction, thanks! While I did not post, I was certainly following the discussion, and I appreciate you reviving the thread. 

There will be another giveaway starting tonight. With more to follow in the near future. :thumbsup: A happy and healthy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Hey Doc, good to see a post from you again! 
How have you been doing? I almost pm'ed you since I saw so little activity from you but didn't want to be intrusive  
A happy new year to you too!


----------



## dragonhaertt

Welcome back doc! "Gelukkig nieuw jaar" for you too!
Haven't seen you post in a while indeed. But then again, have been too busy myself!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

CPF member MoldyOldy has donated a Thrunite T10S. (Three standard modes [firefly-L-H], 1xAA, XP-G2 emitter.) He also included an Eneloop AA and the original metal tin, pocket clip, and manual. It has seen some use, but the stainless steel finish looks awesome, and the light works like new. 

If you ask for this light, you are agreeing to never sell it. If for whatever reason you don't find yourself using it or no longer want it, you must give it away again. Profiting from it is not in the spirit of this thread, nor of MoldyOldy's donation.

This one is available for domestic shipping. USA addresses only please. The next giveaway will be available to all.

*Post must include "I am in for the Thrunite T10S". Please also include some interesting content - links, videos, pics, and/or stories are all fine. Will close the drawing and pick a random winner at 2000 EST Monday, January 11. *

Best of luck, and thanks to MoldyOldy for the generous donation!


----------



## thedoc007

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> Hey Doc, good to see a post from you again!
> How have you been doing? I almost pm'ed you since I saw so little activity from you but didn't want to be intrusive
> A happy new year to you too!



Just been busy, and don't have the time to keep up with CPF like I used to. I'm now mostly a lurker...but I'm around, and respond to private messages eventually.  I'm doing very well - adjusting to some changes, both at work and with personal life, but all is good here. The good news for you guys is that I now have a queue again...MoldyOldy sent me a few things, and since my responsibilities at work have changed, I need to reduce my number of lights as well. The hard part is choosing which ones have to go, but I'll get there sooner or later.


----------



## radiopej

Very nice of MoldyOldy and Doc  Good to see you're doing OK


----------



## FLfrk

*I am in for the Thrunite T10S*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Mz3EWJGGH0

I believe this video qualifies as interesting content. I find it quite amusing.


----------



## Chaitanya

*I am in for the Thrunite T10S


*This light would be useful for recording videos like this for in field:
https://youtu.be/X-GXwnOksQM


----------



## lichan

I am in for the Thrunite T10S.

"You cannot stay on the summit forever; you have to come down again ...
so why bother in the first place? Just this: what is above knows what is below,
but what is below does not know what is above. One climbs; one sees.
One descends; one sees no longer but one has seen. There is an art of
conducting oneself in the lower regions by the memory of what one saw higher up.
When one can no longer see, one can at least still know."
Rene Daumal
Mt. Analogue
1960, Pantheon Books, Inc.


----------



## HorizontalHunter

"I am in for the Thrunite T10S".


----------



## jetjet28

I am in for the Trunite T10S


----------



## Henk4U2

"I am in for the Thrunite T10S"







A large piece of Texas was removed on october 8, 1965.


----------



## jfong

"I am in for the Thrunite T10S"


----------



## Lumiture

I am in for the Thrunite T10S.

http://thelongestlistofthelongeststuffatthelongestdomainnameatlonglast.com

https://youtu.be/DljWyRQFrNc


----------



## DonOlt

How much candela do you need to 3d print with molten sand? 

I am in for the Thrunite T10S

Cheers and thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## DaveyJones6911

"How much candela do you need to 3d print with molten sand? "

826430000000 candela. (1.21 gigawatts)


----------



## ewhenn

*I am in for the Thrunite T10S


**as for the funny picture...

*


----------



## Curator

Hi I am in for a Thrunite TiS as well.

Many thanks


----------



## SikSemper

I'll take the PD35vn.

Happy New Years!


----------



## Dubripper

I am in for the Thrunite T10S
This light must be better than my ultra fireXD. It would be nice to see the wolves before they're right up on me


----------



## KeepingItLight

I am in for the Thrunite T10S

Thanks, Doc and MoldyOldy, for another great giveaway.

Here is an amazing cover the Britney Spears hit "Toxic" performed by Alex and Sierra. Beware! Although quite innocent, they create a sensual atmosphere that is palpable. When they sing, "Can you feel me now?" you'll be answering your computer screen with a loud "Yes!" 

I suggest clicking the "Settings" icon to turn off annotations. You will see it when you run your mouse across the bottom right part of the video.



For those who prefer to skip the talking, here is a link that goes straight to the music. Whichever way you go, TURN IT UP LOUD! Come on back and let us know...

Do you feel me now?!!


----------



## martinaee

*I am in for the Thrunite T10S





*


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

KeepingItLight said:


> For those who prefer to skip the talking, here is a link that goes straight to the music. Whichever way you go, TURN IT UP LOUD! Come on back and let us know...
> 
> Do you feel me now?!!



Holy.... that was pretty damn good! Didn't expect that.


----------



## thedoc007

FYI, I am being held up at work today. Drawing for the T10S will be delayed, but will still happen sometime tonight.


----------



## All is good

I am in for the Thrunite T10S
I'm too new to link yet...

BUT i'll post 'sick pic's' of this this torch,if selected.


----------



## TheShadowGuy

I am in for the Thrunite T10S.

Have a pic comparing the Olight S1 beam to a BLF A6 5A (warm) tint.


----------



## chadvone

Im in forT10s


----------



## thedoc007

ewhenn, your name came up first. Please send me a PM with your name and shipping address. HorizontalHuntr, you are the alternate should ewhenn fail to respond in a timely manner.

Thanks to MoldyOldy for another generous donation, and to everyone for the entries!


----------



## ewhenn

Wow! First time I've ever won anything! 

Info sent.

Thanks again MoldyOldy + Doc, this light will get put to good use!


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Thanks to Doc and MoldyOldy! Congrats ewhenn, welcome to CPF!


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations ewhenn!


----------



## HorizontalHunter

Kudos to Doc and Moldy Oldy for another terrific giveaway and congratulations to the winner ehwenn.

bob


----------



## Lucent

Congrats Ewhenn


----------



## radiopej

Congrats


----------



## Henk4U2

Congratulations ewhenn.


----------



## Kozy

Thanks to Doc and MoldyOldy! Congrats ewhenn :buddies:


----------



## KeepingItLight

Congratulations to ewhenn!

Thanks MoldyOldy and Doc.


----------



## coachnick

Congrats  ewhenn.....enjoy the new toy.

Coach


----------



## All is good

Congrats Ewhenn. 

...Powerball beckons you


----------



## Jake-d

* congrats*


----------



## desmobob

Me+Light=Addiction said:


> PM received and answered.
> 
> Hope you like the light desmobob!
> 
> I'm glad I could contribute something to the thread, if someone else feels the sudden need to do a giveaway don't hold back



I received the light and love it! The tint, increased throw and defined hotspot are wonderful. It appears my NCR18650B cells can't quite provide the juice to fully appreciate the performance capability of Vinh's handiwork... I have some Sony VTC5 cells on the way!

Thanks once again to Me+Light=Addiction for his generous give-away.

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

desmobob said:


> I received the light and love it! The tint, increased throw and defined hotspot are wonderful. It appears my NCR18650B cells can't quite provide the juice to fully appreciate the performance capability of Vinh's handiwork... I have some Sony VTC5 cells on the way!
> 
> Thanks once again to Me+Light=Addiction for his generous give-away.
> 
> Take it easy,
> Bob



Nice to hear it didn't take very long to get there and to hear you like it! Enjoy the light


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

A Vinh-modded PD35, although I'm not sure the vn moniker really applies. I wanted to try a light with the Nichia 219 emitter, and this is the light that Vinh recommended. Full disclosure: the light was in my work EDC rotation, and has seen some real use. There are minor chips in the anodizing. Also note that because the Nichia emitter cannot handle current like the XM-L series, modes four and five are basically identical (there may be some variation, but it is too small for me to detect, if so). I will include the original holster, and an Orbtronic 3400 mAh 18650 with it. I'm still looking for the rest of the accessories...if I can find them, I'll include everything that came with the light originally, but no promises.

If you ask for this light, you are agreeing to never sell it. If for whatever reason you don't find yourself using it or no longer want it, you must give it away again. Profiting from it is not in the spirit of this thread.

This one is available for international shipping, all entries welcome. 

*Post must include "I am in for the Fenix PD35". Please also include some interesting content - links, videos, pics, and/or stories are all fine. Will close the drawing and pick a random winner at 1000 EST Friday, January 22. *

Best of luck!


----------



## aginthelaw

I am in for the Fenix PD35

...You can't put your elbow in your ear


----------



## Captvideo

I am in for the Fenix PD35. Thank You.


----------



## zs&tas

I am in for a fenix pd35 international yay ! 

Did you know light can make you sneeze ?


----------



## Kozy

I am in for the Fenix PD35. Thank You for the opportunity.

*If you love football...:thumbsup:
*


----------



## shine the way

I am in for the Fenix PD35. I can't get one locally with a nichia emitter so it would make a great addition to the collection. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## gurdygurds

I am in for the Fenix PD35.


----------



## bigburly912

I am in for the Fenix pd35. 

Yesterday i I asked myself it jackrabbit (hare) were actually consumed anywhere as I imagined the meat would be very tough and stringy compared to my cottontail in Virginia. And, came across this video. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BcMquycE198


----------



## mellowhead

zs&tas said:


> Did you know light can make you sneeze ?



I have that. It's called a photic sneeze reflex. I sneeze whenever I go from a dark place to a bright place, like walking outside into sunlight.


----------



## Jake-d

*I am in for the Fenix PD35
My edc is an olight s-30, First week carrying it, dropped it lens down, and chipped the anodizing, but luckily did not break lens.*


----------



## mina

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BafNGDnxZw

I am in for the Fenix PD35


----------



## KeepingItLight

*I am in for the Fenix PD35*

More than ever, I am interested in high CRI flashlights, so this is one I would especially enjoy winning.

Here is Melanie Amaro's version of "Listen," the popular song written for the 2006 Broadway show "Dreamgirls."



This performance was Melanie's audition for the TV show "X Factor USA." Judge Paul Abdul, who has been doing these talent shows for almost 20 years, called this the single best audition she has ever been privileged to witness. 

Turn it up, and prepare for fireworks!


----------



## naked2

*"I am in for the Fenix PD35". 

*
The philosophy of the school room in one generation will be the philosophy of government in the next.

Abraham Lincoln


----------



## zs&tas

mellowhead said:


> I have that. It's called a photic sneeze reflex. I sneeze whenever I go from a dark place to a bright place, like walking outside into sunlight.


I guess you get used to it ? Seems wierd thinking about it, when I first herd I was like wow make a tactical light to make people do that - blind and make the bad guy sneeze lol. It seems its genetic though.


----------



## mellowhead

zs&tas said:


> I guess you get used to it ? Seems wierd thinking about it, when I first herd I was like wow make a tactical light to make people do that - blind and make the bad guy sneeze lol. It seems its genetic though.


It is genetic. My mum has it too, and so do my daughters to some degree. I used to think it was really annoying, but now I find it useful - you know that feeling when you have to sneeze but just can't quite do it? Well, all I have to do is look at a bright light for a split second, and it triggers the sneeze!


----------



## dragonhaertt

mellowhead said:


> It is genetic. My mum has it too, and so do my daughters to some degree. I used to think it was really annoying, but now I find it useful - you know that feeling when you have to sneeze but just can't quite do it? Well, all I have to do is look at a bright light for a split second, and it triggers the sneeze!


Talking about weird genetic things, I am allergic to water. Yes, H2O.Anyway, I am in for the Fenix PD35. I would love to own a modded light but don't have much time to find something interesting at the moment, as it is my birthday today! Need to party!I will add a picture of my Awesome birthday cake tomorrow


----------



## anjari_br

I am in for the Fenix PD35







Thanks


----------



## eraursls1984

mellowhead said:


> It is genetic. My mum has it too, and so do my daughters to some degree. I used to think it was really annoying, but now I find it useful - you know that feeling when you have to sneeze but just can't quite do it? Well, all I have to do is look at a bright light for a split second, and it triggers the sneeze!


You mean just walking outside causes it? I will sneeze if I look up on a sunny day, but just about everyone will do that.


----------



## Sledgestone

I'm in for the Fenix PD35.
Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## mellowhead

eraursls1984 said:


> You mean just walking outside causes it? I will sneeze if I look up on a sunny day, but just about everyone will do that.


Yes, sometimes even walking from a dark inside to outside on a cloudy day. I guess the reflex is more pronounced in some people, so that it doesn't take as much to trigger? I haven't seen any studies done on differing degrees of sensitivity. For me, it seems to be triggered not by one specific intensity, but by a sudden and dramatic increase in intensity. I'll sneeze between one and three times, and then I'm fine.


----------



## HorizontalHunter

I am in for the Fenix PD 35. Thank you for your generosity and the opportunity.

Bob


----------



## Strintguy

I am in for the Fenix PD 35.

Kangaroos cannot hop backwards...


----------



## kssmith

I am in for the Fenix PD 35

Here are some apple dumplings we are about to enjoy.


----------



## xxo

*"I am in for the Fenix PD35"


*Thanks much for the giveaway!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PHAc3_MEjgQ
*


----------



## jlistorti3

I am in for the Febix PD35. Would love to be able to add a fenix to my small but growing collection (few nitecores, thrunites, and olight).


----------



## jetjet28

I am in for the Fenix PD35





Thanks for the chance!


----------



## Ryp

dragonhaertt said:


> Talking about weird genetic things, I am allergic to water. Yes, H2O.



How are you still alive :thinking:


----------



## zs&tas

dragonhaertt said:


> Talking about weird genetic things, I am allergic to water. Yes, H2O.



Strong, with the force, this one is. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Lumiture

I am in for the Fenix PD35

Hippopotomonstrosesquipedaliophobia is the fear of long words.

https://youtu.be/IFHtGODZOXA


----------



## martinaee

*I am in for the Fenix PD35

*My little guy Mo in gif form:


----------



## Flashy808

*"I am in for the Fenix PD35"


*"I wonder if they draw Waldo first then fill everything in around him, or draw everything first and then find somewhere to hide him"

"I'd never buy a used mattress but sleeping in a hotel doesn't bother me at all"

"If I illegally downloaded a movie on my laptop while I'm vacationing in Jamaica, does that make me a pirate of the Carbbean?"

"We teach children that violence is never the answer, and then make them read about the wars in school that gave them the freedom we have today"

" iPod! is exactly the same upside down"

"TV's started out curved outward. Then they were flat. Then the newest ones coming out are curved inwards"

Everything had to happen exactly the way it did for approximately 13.8 billion years for you to read this. Congratulations!! 


Thank you so much for this opportunity and your generosity Doc! :twothumbs


----------



## buds224

*"I am in for the Fenix PD35"

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQWtZd8jM3g


----------



## Megaphobema

I am in for the Fenix PD35

http://youtu.be/vvqrT6tGOjc


----------



## dragonhaertt

Ryp said:


> How are you still alive :thinking:


It is a skin allergy 
When water evaporates from my skin it can get really itchy, especially when it goes from wet to dry a couple of times.
I once went swimming two days in a row and the skin on my nose started shedding like it was sunburned.


----------



## FLfrk

I am in for the Fenix PD35. Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## sandalian

I am in for the Fenix PD35.

Today I can't stop laughing when watching this video. I know it's old but still funny 



Thanks for the chance!


----------



## scarnific

I am in for the Fenix PD35. Thank you very much :twothumbs



I always enjoy this kind of videos


----------



## peabody

I am in for the Fenix PD35

and since star wars is big again,


----------



## jpil

I am in for the Fenix PD35



Thank you very much!


----------



## bdogps

I am in for the Fenix PD35

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEJafYSTyU4


----------



## lichan

I am in for the Fenix PD35. Thanks, doc, for the opportunity to enter your generous giveaway.

The butterfly, even when chased, is never in a hurry.


----------



## nofearek9

I am in for the Fenix PD35.


----------



## potpot

I am in for the Fenix PD35 :twothumbs


----------



## Henk4U2

I am in for the Fenix PD35

If this quote of Albert Einstein has emerged in this thread before, I apologise.

"I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV will be fought with sticks and stones."


----------



## Zemapeli

I am in for the Fenix PD35. Thanks for the chance and gesture!



This is one of the best EDC lights I have every carried. Kobalt tactical light. Lights up the night like lightning. 




Camelback Motherlode Backpack. Best EDC bag.


----------



## tbolts10

*I am in for the Fenix PD35, Thanks Doc!!

*


----------



## yavinbase

I am in for the Fenix PD35.

Thanks for the opportunity, Doc!


----------



## KeepingItLight

Cello Bolero... 

Wow!


----------



## ste-zo

I am in for the Fenix PD35

Q: Why is air a lot like sex?
A: Because it's no big deal unless you're not getting any.


----------



## martinaee

KeepingItLight said:


> Cello Bolero...
> 
> Wow!



That was impressive... dang.


----------



## xelario

*I am in for the Fenix PD35

*


----------



## J-mosh

I am in for the Fenix pd35
Thank you for the giveaway. 
Thought this was funny it's from vinh's state 

YOU CAN BE ARRESTED OR FINED FOR HARASSING BIGFOOT in Washington state


----------



## Ronnie.Light

I am in for the Fenix PD35


----------



## scwood

* "I am in for the Fenix PD35" https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ra6KfLanZm4 Thought this was neat! Thanks for the chance!
*


----------



## radiopej

You generosity is amazing, Doc.


----------



## LeanBurn

*"I am in for the Fenix PD35"
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-h596l0-5W8

This is kinda fun. Have a great day!


----------



## rjhooper

*I am in for the Fenix PD35!
Thanks so much for the chance to win this flashlight...*


----------



## All is good

*"I am in for the Fenix PD35"

beginners luck here

Thanks in advance Doc!*


----------



## YW84U

*"I am in for the Fenix PD35"

*For those binge-watching Netflix lately....... 




Good Luck Everyone, and once more, Thanks Doc for the opportunity!

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TheShadowGuy

I am in for the Fenix PD35. 

Have a song!


As always, thanks for doing these!


----------



## Lucent

I am in for the Fenix PD35


----------



## waxing twilight

Edit: deleted, double post


----------



## waxing twilight

I am in for the Fenix PD35.
Thanks for another great giveaway, doc!
Best of luck to all! :thumbsup:






https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_F0LbI2A1S7b0hqZU4tRm8wLW8/view?usp=sharing


----------



## gunga

I am in for the Fenix PD35. 

I'm now addicted to the show Archer. Also love the show Bob's Burgers. They have the same voice actor for the lead. 

So check out this awesome crossover. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=GFobb7n7AzE


----------



## thedoc007

Lucent, you are the randomly selected winner! Please PM me with your name/shipping info at your earliest convenience.

Flashy808, gunga, you guys are the alternates if I don't hear from Lucent in a timely fashion. 

Thanks for the entries, everyone!


----------



## shine the way

Congrats Lucent.


----------



## Kozy

Congrats Lucent! :buddies:


----------



## HorizontalHunter

Congratulations to Lucent and kudos to Doc for your generosity.

bob


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations Lucent!


----------



## KeepingItLight

Congratulations to Lucent. Nichia 219B is sweet.

Thanks, Doc, for another generous giveaway.


----------



## Flashy808

Congrats Lucent. I'm sure you will enjoy it.
As always, thanks Doc!


----------



## TheShadowGuy

Congratulations Lucent!
Thanks Doc!


----------



## thedoc007

Flashy808, no word from Lucent. You are up next. PM me with your name/shipping address, and the PD35 is yours.


----------



## dragonhaertt

Unlucky! Grats to Flashy808 though!


----------



## Flashy808

thedoc007 said:


> Flashy808, no word from Lucent. You are up next. PM me with your name/shipping address, and the PD35 is yours.



Yeah very unfortunate Lucent.

But thanks doc, big time. I'll PM you ASAP.

Yay, first time I've ever won something.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations Flashy808!


----------



## martinaee

*Congrats!*

Flashy right now:


----------



## Henk4U2

Congratulations Flashy808 

(waited for proof of life before congratulating someone)
Thank you, thedoc007.


----------



## ewhenn

The T10S is really nice and getting use. Also thanks Doc for the few extra goodies you tossed in!

Sorry for the delayed reply, was bringing home this little guy


----------



## gunga

Wow! Congrats to you!


----------



## MAD777

Well ewhenn, I guess we'll have to excuse you this time. 
 
Seriously, congratulations!!


----------



## radiopej

Congrats on the Bubba


----------



## Me+Light=Addiction

Congrats on the little man ewhenn!


----------



## naked2

Cute!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

MoldyOldy donated an Xtar VP1 dual-channel charger months ago, and I completely forgot about it . Better late than never, though, so here we go!

If you ask for this charger, you are agreeing to never sell it. If for whatever reason you don't find yourself using it or no longer want it, you must give it away again. Profiting from it is not in the spirit of this thread, nor of MoldyOldy's donation.

This one is available for domestic shipping only. I plan to throw in an 18650 or two (if desired), and I can't legally ship loose cells outside the USA. 

*Post must include "I am in for the Xtar VP1". Please also include some interesting content - links, videos, pics, and/or stories are all fine. Will close the drawing and pick a random winner at 2100 EST Thursday, January 28. *

Best of luck!


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations Mr. and Mrs. ewhenn!


----------



## LeanBurn

A child is a wonderful blessing. Enjoy fatherhood, the early years go by so fast so live for each minute ! :twothumbs​


----------



## ronako

I am in for the Xtar VP1. I'm just trying to learn as much as I can about flashlights and certainly am looking for that perfect one for me.


----------



## Chaitanya

*"I am in for the Xtar VP1"
*here is a video about the inventor of blue leds which meant today we could have led torches and other products:


----------



## jfong

I am in for the Xtar VP1

Some yummy Italian recipes: https://www.americastestkitchen.com/episode/458-the-italian-vegetarian


----------



## scarnific

*Only domestic shipping *


----------



## peabody

I am in for the Xtar VP1


----------



## HorizontalHunter

I am in for the Xtar VP1









Bob


----------



## Jake-d

I am in for the xtar vp1

My first laptop battery pack was one I bought off of craigslist for $15 
all cells were below 2.75 volts, and were no name. last time I buy a laptop pack!


----------



## lichan

I am in for the xtar vp1. Thanks to the Doc and the moldy one for the opportunity to not win another great giveaway! See what I did there? The law of the excluded middle doesn't seem to hold here because if you don't win, you can't really say you lost since you just had to type a little. You didn't even have to spend a dollar on a ticket. That's because winning and losing seem like opposites but they are not logically complementary. If you don't enter you can't be said to lose, you just didn't win. So winning and not winning satisfy the law of the excluded middle. Ask someone what the opposite of "chocolate" is and you stand a good chance of being told it is "vanilla". But the answer is "not chocolate".


----------



## KeepingItLight

I am in for the Xtar VP1

Thanks to MoldyOldy and the Doc!

Here is a video of the audition given by *Jonathan & Charlotte * for the TV show Britain's Got Talent. As they emerge on stage, Simon Cowell snidely remarks to a fellow judge, "Just when you think things couldn't get any worse..."

Instead of getting worse, however, the audience is treated to what I think is the _biggest voice ever to appear on a TV talent show._ Jonathan Antoine, who was only 17-years old at the time of this audition, has since gone on to a career as an operatic tenor. 

Do not miss this! Here's a link that skips all the talking, taking you directly to the music. The full video is below.


----------



## xxo

*I am in for the Xtar VP1
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ29xo2jjl8


Thanks Doc and Moldy!


----------



## martinaee

*I am in for the Xtar VP1

*Thanks for the generosity Doc and Moldy!*




*
*MOVE IT BUDDY !!! I've got stuff to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*


----------



## naked2

*"I am in for the Xtar VP1". *Is it just me, or is that dog licking his lips?


----------



## kst

"I am in for the Xtar VP1"

Tina Fey's Sarah Palin endorsing Donald Trump is a hoot:


----------



## thedoc007

kst, your name came up first. Please PM me with your name/shipping address at your earliest convenience.

peabody, KeepingItLight, you are the alternates, should kst fail to respond in a timely manner.


----------



## Megaphobema

I am in for the Xtar VP1

https://youtu.be/CLHZoBXhyGc


----------



## Megaphobema

Oops. Lol


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations kst!


----------



## kst

Hey, first win for the year and with a last minute entry at that.

Thank you MoldyOldy and Doc, PM sent.


----------



## Flashy808

Congrats kst! I'm sure you'll have a good time with it...


----------



## gunga

I forgot to say congrats on the Fenix Flashy!


----------



## Flashy808

^^^ I'm sure I'll enjoy it. Thanks Everyone! 
I'm still waiting for Doc's response (not sure whether his inbox in full or he's busy Doc so Doc please let me know) Thanks Doc


----------



## KeepingItLight

Congrats, kst! I know you will enjoy your new Xtar.

Thanks, MoldyOldy and Doc!

I am not sure if y'all are feeling the music by Jonathan and Charlotte. Just in case some of you are, here is another version of "The Prayer." David Foster, the composer of the famous Whitney Houston tunes on the soundtrack of movie "Bodyguard," also shares a composer credit on this one.


----------



## HorizontalHunter

Congratulations KST and thank you MoldyOldy and Doc for your generosity.

Bob


----------



## Kozy

Congrats kst and thank you MoldyOldy and Doc :buddies:


----------



## thedoc007

Flashy808, kst, your packages are on the way.


----------



## Flashy808

thedoc007 said:


> Flashy808, kst, your packages are on the way.



Thanks Doc!! [emoji5] So excited.


----------



## kst

Thanks all, picked up Doc's package from the P.O. yesterday. Have some new 18650s in the VP1 charging.  Really sweet to see charging status on the blue screen. This is a nice upgrade to the Intellicharger i4 I've been using. Thanks again MoldyOldy and Doc.


----------



## Flashy808

Finally got to pick mine up! Having some great fun with the new light and the extra little goodies you threw in. I really appreciate it doc Thanks!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

A Convoy S2+, in red, with the metal tailcap switch. This is the light that convinced me that budget lights don't have to be low quality - it is built better than many lights that are FAR more expensive. Poppy deserves a special mention here...he was one of the guys who helped me decide what to get. Fasttech literally has scores of variations on the S2+, and he helped me pick a good one. :thumbsup: It has an XM-L2 T6-3B emitter, Fasttech claims 5000-5200K, which seems accurate enough. It has the 1400 mA (7135*4) option, so it gets warm, but not burning hot like the more high-powered options. Full disclosure: the light was in my work EDC rotation, and has seen some mild use, but has never been dropped or otherwise abused, and is in excellent condition. It will come with the original box and lanyard. If wanted, I can also throw in a Nite-Ize stretch holster, and a Keeppower 3400 mAh cell. If you win, please make sure to let me know whether or not you will use those items.

If you ask for this light, you are agreeing to never sell it. If for whatever reason you don't find yourself using it or no longer want it, you must give it away again. Profiting from it is not in the spirit of this thread.

This one is available for domestic shipping only - if you are outside the USA, please sit this one out.

*Post must include "I am in for the Convoy S2+". Please also include some interesting content - links, videos, pics, and/or stories are all fine. Will close the drawing and pick a random winner at 2100 EST Tuesday, February 23. *

Best of luck!


----------



## mellowhead

No bites on this yet? That's odd... 
I would be in for the Convoy S2+... but sadly I'm outside of USA [emoji20] These look like nice budget lights, and they sure do come in a variety of emitter options!


----------



## FLfrk

I am in for the Convoy S2+

Here's an interesting video about the world and how things are changing.



Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Henk4U2

I am not from the US, so I will sit this one out.... reluctantly. This is not only a nice budget light for daily use, but also a pretty good (and very forgiving) light for your first modding attempts. It has a removable brass pill, so you can easily swap emitters and drivers in plain site. Or swap the whole pill-combo. Swap the reflector for a SMO or a TIR? 3 minutes tops. It takes 10 seconds to build yourself a shortie by swapping the 18650 tube for a 18350 tube in matching (or different) colors. You can choose between black, blue and green. Or the pretty red, which is a real babe-magnet. I have a few of them, also converted to UV-light with ZWB2 filter. Wake up, you can NEVER have too much of these lights.


----------



## KeepingItLight

I am in for the Convoy S2+

Thanks, Doc, for another great giveaway. I have been interested in the Convoy brand for quite some time. Almost everything I have read about it has been positive. This could be time when I finally get to see for myself.

I am linking a video from the Russian version of TV talent show The Voice. The first third, or so, is quite good, right up through the song that practically knocked me out of my chair, Georgia on My Mind. This link takes you right to that very special performance.

Enjoy.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

I am in for the Convoy S2+. 
The following story was aired on one of the "Discovery" channels:
After the breakup of the Soviet Union, many items considered "Classified" we're suddenly up for sale. One such item was the spacesuit and various memorabilia from Yuri Gagarin's famous "first man in space" that gave the Russians bragging rights in the "race for space". One item that did not receive much attention was a pad of paper on which Gagarin wrote notes and observations from that historic flight. After years of collecting dust, someone finally decided to translate the pad for all to read. Quite remarkable was his first person account of how prior to re-entry, the capsule began spinning out of control. After trying everything in his power, it became apparent that the capsule would burn up on re-entry to the atmosphere. Mission control patched in a phone call from the Russian President, telling Gagarin that he was a national hero and that he would be buried with full honors. Gagarin continued to fight to gain control and just as the the capsule started its re-entry the spinning slowed and he was able to control the capsule, and as we all now know, he survived and overnight went from anonymity to Russian hero. And we almost never knew what really happened...
I bet he would have really appreciated the Convoy...


----------



## timbo114

*I am in for the Convoy S2+

*Been eyeballing these lights for some time, never pulled the trigger yet.
THIS is what has been stealing some of my illumination dollars as of late .....


----------



## lichan

I am in for the Convoy S2+. 

. . . don't read anything
except what destroys
the insulation between yourself and your experience
or what pulls down or what strikes at or what shatters
this ruse you call necessity.
LOUISE ERDRICH


----------



## scw2

thedoc007 said:


> Next giveaway is live!
> 
> A Convoy S2+, in red, with the metal tailcap switch. This is the light that convinced me that budget lights don't have to be low quality - it is built better than many lights that are FAR more expensive. Poppy deserves a special mention here...he was one of the guys who helped me decide what to get. Fasttech literally has scores of variations on the S2+, and he helped me pick a good one. :thumbsup: It has an XM-L2 T6-3B emitter, Fasttech claims 5000-5200K, which seems accurate enough. It has the 1400 mA (7135*4) option, so it gets warm, but not burning hot like the more high-powered options. Full disclosure: the light was in my work EDC rotation, and has seen some mild use, but has never been dropped or otherwise abused, and is in excellent condition. It will come with the original box and lanyard. If wanted, I can also throw in a Nite-Ize stretch holster, and a Keeppower 3400 mAh cell. If you win, please make sure to let me know whether or not you will use those items.
> 
> If you ask for this light, you are agreeing to never sell it. If for whatever reason you don't find yourself using it or no longer want it, you must give it away again. Profiting from it is not in the spirit of this thread.
> 
> This one is available for domestic shipping only - if you are outside the USA, please sit this one out.
> 
> *Post must include "I am in for the Convoy S2+". Please also include some interesting content - links, videos, pics, and/or stories are all fine. Will close the drawing and pick a random winner at 2100 EST Tuesday, February 23. *
> 
> Best of luck!



I am in please. 

Not really interesting content, but recently started getting into lights and was showing my buddy the difference between crappy lights and good ones. He was shocked at the difference, especially in darkness. I think he 'sees the light' for why you don't cheap out on a light for work, EDC, etc, especially since he plans to use his for self defense. Hoping I can help spread and educate more people on good lights, especially my parents


----------



## IamMatt

I am in for the Convoy S2+

How a nice headlamp mod?


----------



## MAD777

IamMatt said:


> I am in for the Convoy S2+
> 
> How a nice headlamp mod?


I literally spit my coffee on this one!!! 

Spending this week with my 5 year old grandson and learning an whole new career of changing wires between Nintendo, Playstation & Wii. I'm too old for this! Why aren't those wires universal? 

I'm in for the Conway. Thanks for the nice gesture.


----------



## PROTOOLNUT

WOW, what an awesome idea, and you are a nice person for doing something like this. I myself am new, not only to this website, but also to CREE based LED flashlights. I only own a few of them right now, with only 1 of them being of any real quality. I'd love to win a light. I didn't see what the rules were in the second post, it only says reserved. Ya, I wouldn't consider myself a regular with a disposable income, I am more like a once in a whiler with a fixed income lol. I see a lot of lights I want but can't afford them. I'll be honest, I got that Nitecore on credit.


----------



## Chaitanya

_*I am in for the Convoy S2+
*
This one is for all the arachnophobes members of the group, this how I spend my weekends1:
_

Camel spider by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr


----------



## PROTOOLNUT

Chaitanya said:


> _*I am in for the Convoy S2+
> *
> This one is for all the arachnophobes members of the group, this how I spend my weekends1:
> _
> 
> Camel spider by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr




Stop scarrying me, I don't like them things man. I mean, I am glad you get a lot out from carrying for one of them things, but if I see one, I am going to run like hell!


----------



## Chaitanya

PROTOOLNUT said:


> Stop scarrying me, I don't like them things man. I mean, I am glad you get a lot out from carrying for one of them things, but if I see one, I am going to run like hell!


I know what you mean, last year a Phd candidate had joined us for his field work in Western ghats. He was a arachnophobe and the area where we were herping for snakes is one of the best places in ghats to go in search of spiders as well. Infact one of the spider from the area is called Notably large burrowing spider. You should have seen his face when we saw one of those giant tarantulas sitting on mouth of her burrow.


----------



## naked2

*"I am in for the Convoy S2+". *I'm afraid of spiders and snakes; winning this light might help me avoid them!


----------



## HorizontalHunter

*I am in for the Convoy S2+*








Bob


----------



## xxo

*"I am in for the Convoy S2+"


Thanks for another great giveaway!


*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t6InF-BNEU0


----------



## PROTOOLNUT

HorizontalHuntr said:


> *I am in for the Convoy S2+*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob




Bob, that is just too cute lol


----------



## HorizontalHunter

PROTOOLNUT said:


> Bob, that is just too cute lol



I was going to type " pick me, pick me, pick me" under it but it thought it was a little too much.

Bob


----------



## Bigwilly

I am in for the Convoy S2+


----------



## thedoc007

Chaitanya, your name came up first. If you have a domestic address (inside the USA), please PM me with your full name/shipping address. KeepingItLight, FLfrk, you guys are the alternates.


----------



## HorizontalHunter

Congratulations to Chaitanya and many thanks to "theDoc007" and to the generosity of the other forum members that make this thread possible.

What a great forum

lovecpf

Bob


----------



## Flashy808

Congrats Chaitanya! Be sure to respond though! 

Indeed a lovely community


----------



## Chaitanya

Thanks a lot, I didnt expect to win. Sent you PM with US shipping address. Just a few days before my brithday, that light will make a perfect companion for my next Himalayan adventure in April/May.


----------



## Ryp

Congrats Chaitanya!


----------



## Henk4U2

Congratulations Chaitanya!


----------



## KeepingItLight

Way to go, Chaitanya!

Thanks, Doc, for another nice giveaway.


----------



## naked2

Yay for the getter and givers!


----------



## Dubripper

;I am in for the Convoy S2+. I could seriously use a backup light!


----------



## gunga

I know! You could use it to read the part about the draw being February 23rd!


----------



## naked2

Good one, Gunga!


----------



## gunga

Thanks! I figured if you enter, reading is a requirement.


----------



## Chaitanya

Sorry for delayed reply, I am busy preparing for Himalayan trek. Thanks for thedoc007 for the prize. Thanks a lot. My friend has sent the light with his sister who is travelling to India next week. 



New light Convoy S2+ by Chaitanya Shukla, on Flickr


----------



## radiopej

Beautiful light


----------



## SAMongoose

Give aways....holo moly!!!


----------



## thedoc007

Next giveaway is live!

MoldyOldy is offering up a Fenix PD40 (MT-G2 emitter - for the neutral/warm crowd). This light comes with all accessories and in the original box. MoldyOldy even threw in a FourSevens 4000 mAh 26650 to power it!

To be included in the drawing, your post must include "I am in for the Fenix PD40". Please also include something interesting/funny/inspiring/educational in your post. Links, pictures, videos, stories, you name it - just want to keep things interesting for everyone reading the thread.

International entries welcome for this giveaway. I will draw a name at 2000 EST Thursday, April 28. Winner can PM me with shipping details at that time.

Thanks to MoldyOldy for the generous donation, and good luck!


----------



## lichan

I am in for the Fenix PD40.

"If you use your mind to study reality, you won't understand either your mind or reality. If you study reality without using your mind, you'll understand both."

BODHIDHARMA


----------



## radiopej

I just recharged the Convoy that I won a while back. My girlfriend's nephew has it and periodically bring it when he stays over for recharging. Man, I'm always blown away by what a good little light it is.

Very nice of you guys to donate such great lights. The PD40 is pretty epic


----------



## nofearek9

I am in for the Fenix PD40


----------



## HorizontalHunter

I am in for the Fenix PD40.

Sir Issac Newtons' cat 







Thank you for your generosity and running yet another give away.

Bob


----------



## TheRealSpinner

I am in for the Fenix PD40.

"If you were to remove all the empty space from the atoms that make up every human on earth, the entire world population could fit into an apple." -PBH Network


----------



## Kozy

I am in for the Fenix PD40.
Thanks for the opportunity. 
*A Rare Image Of A Flying Peacock*


----------



## xelario

I am in for the Fenix PD40.


----------



## bdogps

"I am in for the Fenix PD40 ". 

I recently ordered a xtar charger from gearbest. I was getting impatient since I paid express shipping and the charger hasn't arrived. After couple of emails, they told me the delivery truck that had my battery charger caught fire. They had to resend my charger again. What are the odds of that happening?


----------



## kssmith

I am in for the Fenix PD40


----------



## mellowhead

I am in for the Fenix PD40

Ever hear of a light that will run all night long? Without batteries? Here's how one works:
https://youtu.be/Jsc-pQIMxt8


----------



## Henk4U2

I am in for the Fenix PD40

More than half of the quotes on the internet that are attributed to me, are not made by me.
Albert Einstein


----------



## Alone In The Dark

I am in for the Fenix PD40.

The early bird gets the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## Equitymind

I am in for the Fenix PD40

"It's not the number of breaths that you take, it's the number of moments that take your breath away".


----------



## dealgrabber2002

I am in for the Fenix PD40

I was told there is only 1 word in the English dictionary that ends with 'mt'. That word is dreamt.


----------



## verdum

I am in for the Fenix PD40.


----------



## xxo

"I am in for the Fenix PD40 "

Thanks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CrG_UejBEgE


----------



## jetjet28

I am in for the Fenix PD40


----------



## naked2

"I am in for the Fenix PD40"

"I'd rather have a bottle in front of me than a frontal lobotomy"
-W.C. Fields


----------



## Ryp

"I am in for the Fenix PD40 "

This is a photograph I took in Hawai'i with my Nexus 6.


----------



## Strintguy

I am in for the Fenix PD40 

Kangaroos can't hop backwards


----------



## SAMongoose

"I am in for the Fenix PD40"

THANK YOU MoldyOldy for this donation. Fenix YEAH !!!

Interesting:



Real Figurines below .. 

http://digitalsynopsis.com/design/superhero-action-figure-toys-hrjoe-photography/

The dynamics ...


----------



## rjking

I am in for the Fenix PD40.

"Blessed is he who, in the name of charity and good will, 
shepherds the weak through the valley of the darkness."

Thanks to MoldyOldy for being generous. :thumbsup:


----------



## peabody

I am in for the Fenix PD40

A lot of gifts from God are no good unless they are shared. Love/Kindness/Time


----------



## mcorp

I am in for the Fenix PD40 too!

"I always choose a lazy person to do a difficult job. Because, he will find an easy way to do it." 
Bill Gates

Now I know why I get dificult jobs! :tinfoil:


----------



## KeepingItLight

I am in for the Fenix PD40 

It's not really a surprise that you can often pick the eventual winner at the first audition of X Factor. Here is 2013 winner Sam Bailey kickin' out the jams at her arena audition. She sings her version of "Who's Loving You," a song written by Smokey Robinson in 1960.



If you want to see the full segment, including comments by the judges, click this link.

Thanks, MoldyOldy, for an fine gift! This is one of the few neutral-tint flashlights made by Fenix, and, based on reviews, it's a winner!


----------



## MountainKing

I am in for the Fenix PD40. Thanks 

Quote from a FB page:
"A champion is someone who gets up when he no longer can."


----------



## mina

I am in for the Fenix PD40


----------



## Flashy808

"I am in for the Fenix PD40"

Here's some funny tech support chats:










Big thanks to MoldyOldy and The Doc!!!  You guys are awesome.


----------



## jondextan

I am in for the Fenix PD40


----------



## SG Hall

I am in for the Fenix PD40

Courage is what it takes to stand up and speak; courage is also what it takes to sit down and listen.-Winston Churchill. 

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## Nitetime

I am in for the Fenix PD40 

“no such thing as spare time,
no such thing as free time,
no such thing as down time,
all you got is life time… go!”

—Henry Rollins


----------



## anjari_br

I am in for the Fenix PD40


----------



## potpot

I am in for the Fenix PD40.

[video]http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aX9mGGb_460sv.mp4[/video]


----------



## thedoc007

FYI, I was scheduled off tomorrow, but it turns out that I am working after all. Drawing may be a little late, but it will happen tomorrow night sometime between 2000 and 2200.


----------



## thedoc007

Duplicate post.


----------



## yavinbase

Thanks, theDoc007 and MoldyOldy for this generous giveaway!

I am in for the Fenix PD40.

Some interesting attempts at world records:
http://viralcircus.com/20-wacky-and-weird-world-records-its-like-nothing-youve-ever-seen/


----------



## noboneshotdog

I am in for the Fenix PD40. 

What kind of carpet got left out in the cold??? 

Burr burr


----------



## kst

I am in for the Fenix PD40.

A very pissed off mountain lion and get these guys a cold beer!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ct3n-yks5iw

Thanks MoldyOldy and Doc.


----------



## thedoc007

Compiling and checking the list now. No more entries. Back with the winner in a few.


----------



## thedoc007

noboneshotdog, your name came up first! Please PM me with your name and shipping info at your earliest convenience.

dealgrabber2002, MountainKing, you guys are the alternates in case I don't hear from nobones in a timely fashion. 

Thanks everyone...just about every post had not only the correct phrase, but also included content! I appreciate your attentiveness.


----------



## thedoc007

With that fact in mind, let's do another! The next giveaway is live...a Fenix CL20 camping lantern (with 2xEneloop AA), donated by MoldyOldy. 

Domestic entries only for this one, please. Key phrase will be "I am in for the Fenix CL20". First four posts to submit that phrase are in, and I will do the drawing as soon after that as I am able. Twenty five percent chance for this one...get 'em in quickly!


----------



## xxo

"I am in for the Fenix CL20"

Thanks!


----------



## SAMongoose

Well done guys. Congrats!!!!


----------



## mellowhead

Thanks for the opportunity doc & moldy !


----------



## MAD777

I am in for the Fenix CL20

Thanks for the contests & congrats to the previous winners


----------



## kst

I am in for the Fenix CL20!

Thanks again MoldyOldy and Doc!!


----------



## wildcatter

I am in for the Fenix CL20

Thanks fer the chance!! to both of ya's!!


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations noboneshotdog!


----------



## thedoc007

MAD777, your name came up for the CL20. Please PM me at your earliest convenience.

Thanks MoldyOldy for the donation!


----------



## MAD777

Thanks MoldyOldy & Doc! 
I do a lot of camping, so this will not sit on a shelf! 

PM sent.


----------



## Ryp

Congratulations MAD777!


----------



## Henk4U2

Congratulations to the winners!
Thank you, MoldyOldy and thedoc007


----------



## noboneshotdog

Thanks thedoc007 and Moldyoldy. I am the grateful winner of the Fenix PD40. I appreciate all you contribute to this great forum! PM has been sent with name and address! &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## KeepingItLight

Awesome giveaways! Congrats to the winners of both Fenix products. The PD40 and the CL20 are two good lights!

Thanks, Doc and MoldyOldy.

Here is another song by X Factor winner Sam Bailey. When you have a voice as big as hers, sooner or later, the Whitney Houston songs show up. This is "Run to You," performed on the same night as the Smokey Robinson tune I linked earlier.


----------



## HorizontalHunter

Congratulations to the winners and thank you to the Doc and MoldyOldy.

Bob


----------



## Kozy

Congratulations to the winners!
Thank you, MoldyOldy and thedoc007 :twothumbs:buddies:


----------



## ven

Fantastic giveaway :twothumbs

Congrats MAD, its a great little lantern, nice tint, simple UI and very useful


----------



## dealgrabber2002

So close! Congrats guys!


----------



## Flashy808

Love this place!

Congrats to all those lucky ones!!


----------



## scarnific

Congratulations to the winners


----------



## thedoc007

noboneshotdog, MAD777, your lights are on the way. Look out for them as soon as Monday, and if they haven't arrived by Wednesday, let me know. Thanks to MoldyOldy for making the giveaways possible!


----------



## noboneshotdog

thedoc007 said:


> noboneshotdog, MAD777, your lights are on the way. Look out for them as soon as Monday, and if they haven't arrived by Wednesday, let me know. Thanks to MoldyOldy for making the giveaways possible!



YEEHAW! You guys are AWESOME!


----------



## noboneshotdog

Happy day! Got a surprise in the mail today. My first MTG2 and 26650 light. PD40 arrived w new battery, paracord lanyard, and two Keychain lights. Also found some kind of circuit board (not sure what it is). What a blessing! Thanks again Doc and MoldyOldy.


----------



## MAD777

Received the CL20 Lantern that I won! What a versatile tool. It sits on its base shining upward, or hangs by its hook shining downward, or sticks to the side of metal with its magnetic base and shines outward! 

And thanks also for the two bonus keychain LED's. 

Shipping was faster than when I buy a light!


----------



## thedoc007

Does anyone here have a 2000-2005 Ford Focus? I just got rid of my old car, and I have a set of wiper blades and a Haynes Repair Manual that I no longer need.


----------

